# Michele Watches



## ShelleyM

Hi all, 

I'm in the market for a new watch and I love the Michele Watches. I don't have anywhere close by that sells them, so I can only view them online.  I was wondering, can any of you post pics of you wearing your Michele Watches? It would greatly appreciated!!


----------



## ellie1

I'll post mine once i get this camera to work.


----------



## ShelleyM

LOL...thanks ellie!


----------



## ellie1

Ok, here it is. I just brought this new python strap on sale at nordstrom, but the watch originally came with the stainless steel bracelet in silver.


----------



## ShelleyM

It's gorgeous! So it's a fairly big watch? I think that's really cool you can change the bands on it.  Do the diamonds sparkle??

Also which model is that?


----------



## ellie1

ShelleyM said:


> It's gorgeous! So it's a fairly big watch? I think that's really cool you can change the bands on it. Do the diamonds sparkle??
> 
> Also which model is that?


Yes, the diamonds sparkle, my watch is the deco. Michele has beautiful watches. The strap aren't cheap. The alligator strap are $150, patent straps are $50 and the stainless steel is $200.


----------



## ShelleyM

Is it difficult to change the bands? They really are beautiful watches! I was considering getting a Rolex, but the Michele Watches are so stunning and they're half the price...


----------



## cascherping

I love Michele watches - I own three of them and I get compliments on them all the time.

I've never changed the straps on them though, although I would like to - would love to hear if it's easy to to.

I would definitely recommend them!


----------



## lorihmatthews

I've seen lots of these watches on eBay -- they go for VERY good prices there! I was thinking of getting one myself. Check it out!


----------



## ShelleyM

I saw them on Ebay, but I was afraid to bid because I figured they have been faked!


----------



## ShelleyM

I'm surprised more people here don't have Michele watches!


----------



## checkherout

I love my Michele watch.  I also have it in the deco style with the stainless steele band.   But I opted for no diamonds.  I really like the pearl face too.  One of these days I want to get a color leather strap.


----------



## Irishgal

I am lusting after one of these watches too. If we were experts on watches like we are on handbags we could figure out if the ones on E-bay were fake. I think I will buy one new.


----------



## ShelleyM

I'm worried about fakes on Ebay, too. Anyone know how to tell a real from a fake?


----------



## lorihmatthews

I have never seen Michele watches faked -- they're not as widely known as Rolex or other brands. When I want to check if something has been counterfeited I do a search on iOffer. If I see it there, I don't buy it on eBay unless I am sure that it is real. Rather unscientific, I know, but I have never seen the Michele watches on iOffer.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

I own this Michele Watch. Wear it every day!    Lots of bang for the buck.


----------



## ellie1

ShelleyM said:


> Is it difficult to change the bands? They really are beautiful watches! I was considering getting a Rolex, but the Michele Watches are so stunning and they're half the price...


 The straps are easy to change except the bracelet..it could be hard at time to do.


----------



## katheryn

I have one and the crystal cracked for no apparent reason.  Crystals are not covered by the warranty. I still need to get it fixed. I have the coquette. The straps are easy to change.


----------



## ShelleyM

Cosmopolitan, do you have a picture of you wearing it? I'm curious to see how big the dial is...


----------



## bhurry

I have the urban moment michele watch and I love it, I get so many compliments.  Changing the band is so easy, so no worries


----------



## smileylovesbiggie

I also have a diamond deco michele watch. the straps are easy to change..the stainless stell bracelet is a little hard to change at times. I have all different color straps for mine(SS....pink satin...white patent leather...black alligator)I just got job as a temp for a jewelry store and I get atleast 50% off all the straps.So I'll probably have every color in the next six months.Michele watches are one of the best


----------



## bellaandtyson

I've had a Michele watch for 3 years and I love it!! The bands change in a snap!!  I the stainless band is a bit tricky to change, but the leather is easy!  Go for it!


----------



## ShelleyM

Ladies, can you see yourselves wearing your Michele watches for many years to come? One of my concerns is buying a watch that is too trendy instead of timeless.


----------



## ShelleyM

smiley, I would be in big trouble if I got 50% at a jewelry store. Luck you!!!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

ShelleyM said:


> Ladies, can you see yourselves wearing your Michele watches for many years to come?


 
Absolutely. About four years ago, I got one of the original Michele watches, the less-expensive version, without the diamonds. (I think it was called "Urban Square.") Then I upgraded to the diamond one pictured above. I wear it every single day. I think they're real classic designs. (Mind you, it's not a small dressy "evening" watch for formal occassions, but it works most everywhere else.)

p.s.--Sorry I haven't posted a pic of my wrist!


----------



## jag

I have the petite coquette and absolutely adore it! The diamonds really sparkle and it looks so beautiful. I love being able to change the straps too (which is really easy to do). Here is a pic from the NM website.



(I opted for the black lizard and fuschia alligator straps)


----------



## ikaesmallz

This is the Michele that I have. It's the CSX one. I love it to death! I wear it *everyday*!! The straps are actually really easy to change up which is why I love it so much. The crystal is also awesome b/c it doesn't scratch easily at all. I get lots of compliments on it (especially when I wear it with the red alligator strap b/c it stands out more) & the diamonds glimmer so beautifully in the light! I'd highly recommend getting a Michele! Can you tell? lol

BTW, the pics don't do it any justice! It's *MUCH* more beautiful in person. and that python strap is amazing!! How much was it going for??


----------



## ShelleyM

Thank you so much for sharing the pics, ikaesmallz! I love the size. It looks great on your wrist. 

I have my eye on the CSX Nouveau. It's a little pricey. I really want to see it in person.


----------



## ricky11

as others have said, the straps are easy to change.  i have the deco cadet and i love it.  it is wider than it is long and looks great on my wrist which is really small.

i know they have been faked so be careful on ebay!  as with bags, if it sounds too good to be true, it probably is.


----------



## missD

they sell Michele watches at Filenes Basement, sometimes when u get a 20% off coupon, you can use it on those watches too.

the price there is quite lower than retail to begin with too.


----------



## beth001

I also love Michele watches!  Bought my first one from ashford.com (which recently did some deal with ice.com and I think it stinks, now.)  It was the big CSX, 3-dial model.  Pale blue face, silver link band.  BUT!  I just recently found an MW2 at TJMAXX for a steal!  It is a big, curved rectangle with a white sunray face and silver Roman numerals, tipped with two rows of tiny diamonds.  Mine has a black rubber strap.  I'm going to try to put a pic of it here...


----------



## ShelleyM

Nice score, beth!!!


----------



## circoit

I have an Urban square, a mini urban and a coquette - all by Michele. The Urban Square is very chunky and big and kinda heavy - but very cute on and is a great watch for making a fashion statement. The Urban mini is best for when I want my watch to not stand out so much and the coquette is for when my outfits call for a more delicate piece. I consider all three sizes necessary. : )

Anyway, they are my favorite watches because I love how easy it is to change the bands. I only wish Michele had cuter options in SS bands.


----------



## SuzyZ

lorihmatthews said:


> I've seen lots of these watches on eBay -- they go for VERY good prices there! I was thinking of getting one myself. Check it out!


Do you know any authentic sellers? The watch forgeries are worse than the bags. Thx.


----------



## winterpearls3

I love my 2 Michele watches!  Have one in the Rose Gold and Mini Urban.


----------



## blueeyez259

I have had my CSX diamond watch for 3 years now and still love it. I feel it is a classic watch & not just trendy as can change the bands to coordinate it with your wardrobe & dress it up/down based on the wide variety of bands available. The bands range from $50 for vernis patent leather straps up to $200 for stainless steel and can be easily changed. I have about 10 band- will try to post pics of these later. 

On another note I also have the MW2 diamond watch which I just received about two months ago and while I adore this watch it was made in limited quantities and is very hard to locate to size 20mm bands for this watch.


----------



## ShelleyM

Blueeyez, is that the CSX Nouveau?


----------



## ShelleyM

This is my Michele dream watch!  

The Ultimate Pave


----------



## Ozzysmom

I have a Michele CSX that I have owned for four years.  I am in the process of selling it but I can attest to them being wonderful and stylish.  I also agree that changing the leather and grosgrain bands is easy, however, I have a harder time changing to the stainless stell bracelet.  I can do it, but it takes a few minutes whereas the other bands take seconds once you get the hang of it.


----------



## blueeyez259

ShelleyM said:


> Blueeyez, is that the CSX Nouveau?


 
It's not the Nouveau, I believe it's just called the CSX diamond or CSX petite diamond


----------



## beth001

ShelleyM said:


> This is my Michele dream watch!
> 
> The Ultimate Pave


I'm SPEECHLESS!  I am without speech.


----------



## luv4bags

I have a Michele Deco watch and love it.


----------



## preciousmoment

I have michele watch (deco).  Its easy to change the band.


----------



## mimi

I also have the Michele Deco!  With the diamonds though...it's a classy kind of bling, rather than in your face


----------



## winterpearls3

I recently added a Coquette w/ diamonds.  Love it!


----------



## Pursegrrl

You guys I am in LOVE with this CSX diamond two-tone:




I should not even be thinking about this as I'm in between jobs right now...I could keep her as a reward until I find something...right?  Or get her right now, LOL.  I love the two-tone.


----------



## vuittonamour

lorihmatthews said:


> I have never seen Michele watches faked -- they're not as widely known as Rolex or other brands. When I want to check if something has been counterfeited I do a search on iOffer. If I see it there, I don't buy it on eBay unless I am sure that it is real. Rather unscientific, I know, but I have never seen the Michele watches on iOffer.


 
oooh, they have been faked. i know someone who has one.


----------



## Iluvbags

Pursegrrl said:


> You guys I am in LOVE with this CSX diamond two-tone:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should not even be thinking about this as I'm in between jobs right now...I could keep her as a reward until I find something...right? Or get her right now, LOL. I love the two-tone.


 



OMG!!!!! this is the watch I want!!!  i really love it!!


----------



## BiloxiBlu

I'm not the OP, but want to bump this up to see others pics! LOVE THESE THINGS!  I want one now.


----------



## ShimmaPuff

jag said:


>


If you happen to absolutely love this watch, but you're poor, a few years ago Avon came out with one that is almost identical to this.

While I can't recommend eBay to anyone anymore, I can say that I have seen that particular Avon watch on there pretty frequently, and as Yoanna House wisely reminds us - 
_*"There's always a look for less!"*_


----------



## 993103164

is the 36mm really big? i have super thin wrists


----------



## 993103164

ikaesmallz said:


> This is the Michele that I have. It's the CSX one. I love it to death! I wear it *everyday*!! The straps are actually really easy to change up which is why I love it so much. The crystal is also awesome b/c it doesn't scratch easily at all. I get lots of compliments on it (especially when I wear it with the red alligator strap b/c it stands out more) & the diamonds glimmer so beautifully in the light! I'd highly recommend getting a Michele! Can you tell? lol
> 
> BTW, the pics don't do it any justice! It's *MUCH* more beautiful in person. and that python strap is amazing!! How much was it going for??


what is the size of your watch? it's so hot! is it 33mm or 36mm?


----------



## clearstatic

993103164 said:


> what is the size of your watch? it's so hot! is it 33mm or 36mm?



im almost positive its a 36mm.
seems too big on her wrist to be a 33.

 anyway i really like the deco the best from Michele, i was looking at some of their men's watches but i opted for a philip stein


----------



## clearstatic

lorihmatthews said:


> I have never seen Michele watches faked -- they're not as widely known as Rolex or other brands. When I want to check if something has been counterfeited I do a search on iOffer. If I see it there, I don't buy it on eBay unless I am sure that it is real. Rather unscientific, I know, but I have never seen the Michele watches on iOffer.



i imagine they have been faked. 


i once was sold A FAKE LIVESTRONG BAND.





can you believe that crap?!!! the thing was worth a DOLLAR AT THE STORE!


----------



## DallasSocialite

I have seen a few Michele fakes but they are not done as much as Rolex and other popular brands. Most of the time on ebay they are real. You can also find a good selection of straps on ebay for a REALLY good price. I love Michele watches and I would recomend it 100%!!


----------



## 993103164

clearstatic said:


> im almost positive its a 36mm.
> seems too big on her wrist to be a 33.
> 
> anyway i really like the deco the best from Michele, i was looking at some of their men's watches but i opted for a philip stein


i was looking at philip stein too! the ones with diamonds are soo lovely


----------



## shells

if u have super thin wrists, check out the mini series...if u want more of an oversized look, go for the regular. i just bought the deco XL, but i don't have tiny wrists, and i love oversized watches!


----------



## madem0iselle

when i think of michele watches i think of philip stein i think theyre so similiar in price range, use of materials and style wise. 

what are the differences really> and which one is more popular?


----------



## aquarius4u

^i guess michelle is from same company that makes fossil watches


----------



## bextasy

i really love the mini urban. i think it is a great style for a small wrist!


----------



## shells

madem0iselle said:


> when i think of michele watches i think of philip stein i think theyre so similiar in price range, use of materials and style wise.
> 
> what are the differences really> and which one is more popular?


 
personally, i don't really like the phillip stein watches (IMHO) but their overall appeal, i think, is different.  phillip stein advertises personal gain from wearing their watches, harnessing ur chi, etc.  michele is more of a fashion statement watch.  and i looked it up, michele was bought by the fossil company, but the orinignal owners still retain the main control over what the brand does.  i haven't really seen too many people wearing phillip stein, but michele is everywhere - mom's and daughters alike seem to wear them


----------



## starbucksqueen

I have gotten watches through ebay, but up to a certain limit....It is possible that a reputable seller would sell their watches. 
 Especially now. Times are tough. I have sold a few and I don't buy fakes, but then I am not a dealer. Try Bloomingdales, Nordstroms  Tourneau has a web site, also.  I saw that watch in all gold and it is stunning. It's about a 36mm.
At a certain level, I gamble, and I love watches. In general, I believe that if something is going be your main piece, go the AD route. Full warranty, etc.  If you go outside of that, you will pay if you have problems. Of course, once a watch is out of warranty, you pay anyway.


----------



## 993103164

did anyone ever match their silver tone csx face with a two tone bracelet? would it look weird?


----------



## tabbyco

Michele has come out with a new Deco style called "Day". Oe of my biggest complaints of Michele watches is that there are few styles that had the date and none that had the day... well, I have been appeased! I've asked for this one for my birthday:


----------



## VuittonsLover

thats pretty neat.  whats the price range...?

i have the regular deco diamond.. and i never change the date.. its too much trouble..lol

i also dont know how to use the chrongraph stuff...lol


----------



## jan228

I'm not sure if anyone mentioned this, but you can often find Michele watches at TJ Maxx at their jewelry counter.

Also, Fossil Outlet stores sell Michele watches. That's where I bought my diamond Marc Jacobs watch ($199).


----------



## tabbyco

VuittonsLover said:


> thats pretty neat. whats the price range...?


 
Same as reg deco w/diamonds $1450.


----------



## tabbyco

jan228 said:


> Also, Fossil Outlet stores sell Michele watches. That's where I bought my diamond Marc Jacobs watch ($199).


 
I just called our closest outlet and they said they didn't carry Michele at Fossil outlets... Did you buy this at a combo store?? Was this recent? I wonder if the SA knows about other stores...


----------



## AndreeaI

Thank you to all of you who posted regarding the Michele watches. I just recently bought the Michele Deco with Diamonds for my 30th birthday on ebay and I know this watch pretty well....

Of course I checked out the seller and he seemed legit and it was a jewelry store that was selling it; my concern now is that I am not sure if it's real. I took it to Nordstrom and the girl replaced my stainless strap because it was broken. Now most recently, I looked at the face of the watch and the glass is cracked. I did not hit it so noticeably hard that I could have cracked a sapphire crystal face. (I have a Baume and Mercier that I have knocked HARD and never did this to it!) So my concern is that I bought a fake! 

Can anyone shed some light on what I should do??! I think I should go to a retailer and see...HELP!


----------



## bagshopr

Here's my Michele Mini Urban, which I love. I got it from Nordstrom and it's also on their website. I have a large (6 3/4) wrist. 
I am going to sell mine because I need to fund another purchase!


----------



## heat97

AndreeaI said:


> Thank you to all of you who posted regarding the Michele watches. I just recently bought the Michele Deco with Diamonds for my 30th birthday on ebay and I know this watch pretty well....
> 
> Of course I checked out the seller and he seemed legit and it was a jewelry store that was selling it; my concern now is that I am not sure if it's real. I took it to Nordstrom and the girl replaced my stainless strap because it was broken. Now most recently, I looked at the face of the watch and the glass is cracked. I did not hit it so noticeably hard that I could have cracked a sapphire crystal face. (I have a Baume and Mercier that I have knocked HARD and never did this to it!) So my concern is that I bought a fake!
> 
> Can anyone shed some light on what I should do??! I think I should go to a retailer and see...HELP!


 

Can you post pictures.  I have had my michele deco diamond watch for almost 3 years and have literally slammed it into things and never broken a thing.  I am really rough with my things.


----------



## windycityaj

AndreeaI said:


> Thank you to all of you who posted regarding the Michele watches. I just recently bought the Michele Deco with Diamonds for my 30th birthday on ebay and I know this watch pretty well....
> 
> Of course I checked out the seller and he seemed legit and it was a jewelry store that was selling it; my concern now is that I am not sure if it's real. I took it to Nordstrom and the girl replaced my stainless strap because it was broken. Now most recently, I looked at the face of the watch and the glass is cracked. I did not hit it so noticeably hard that I could have cracked a sapphire crystal face. (I have a Baume and Mercier that I have knocked HARD and never did this to it!) So my concern is that I bought a fake!
> 
> Can anyone shed some light on what I should do??! I think I should go to a retailer and see...HELP!


 


AWESOME!!!! ENJOY!


----------



## LisaMarie666

YEY for Michele Watches. I actually love them more than the Rolex.

I think there more popular in the U.S than here in the U.K though...


----------



## ShelleyM

Andrea, I am very shocked that the sapphire crystal is cracked. You would've had to whack it really hard to break it. I'd like to see pics of the watch.


----------



## NicolesCloset

hi everyone, I am guessing this is the michele thread. I just got my michele watch and LOVE IT!!  I was wondering when you buy the bands do you have to look to see if they go with your watch or are they all interchanged?  Also, does anyone know what the difference in changing the leather and the bracelet band is?  I will post a pic of my watch soon.


----------



## ShelleyM

NicolesCloset said:


> hi everyone, I am guessing this is the michele thread. I just got my michele watch and LOVE IT!! I was wondering when you buy the bands do you have to look to see if they go with your watch or are they all interchanged? Also, does anyone know what the difference in changing the leather and the bracelet band is? I will post a pic of my watch soon.


 
Hi, the bands come in different sizes. Depending on which watch you have, will determine which band size you need. For example, the 12mm band fits CSX petite diamond and CSX petitie non-diamond. The 16mm fits the Urban mini diamond and non-diamond. The 18mm fits the CSX 36 and the regular size Decos, and on and on.

The leather bands are much more simple to change than the metal bands. It will take a little longer to get the metal band put on. Changing the leather bands can be difficult the first couple of tries but you figure it out pretty quickly and it eventually becomes second nature.


----------



## ShelleyM

I just realized I started this thread back in 2006. Wow, time flies!

I ended up getting the Deco Ultimate Pave and I just added the Deco Glamour diamond stainless steel bracelet. I am so glad I waited and got my dream watch! 







I have posted this pic in a couple of other thread so you all are probably sick of seeing it by now.


----------



## NicolesCloset

shelly FABULOUS!!! Love it.  Your watch & Bracelet are absolutely insane!!!!


----------



## NicolesCloset

ShelleyM said:


> Hi, the bands come in different sizes. Depending on which watch you have, will determine which band size you need. For example, the 12mm band fits CSX petite diamond and CSX petitie non-diamond. The 16mm fits the Urban mini diamond and non-diamond. The 18mm fits the CSX 36 and the regular size Decos, and on and on.
> 
> The leather bands are much more simple to change than the metal bands. It will take a little longer to get the metal band put on. Changing the leather bands can be difficult the first couple of tries but you figure it out pretty quickly and it eventually becomes second nature.


Thanks Shelley
I know mine is a CSX 18 mm .but I dont know much else about it. It was a wonderful gift. I have been hinting alot. :shame:  I want to get the two tone bracelet to wear.


----------



## ShelleyM

Is this an older style? Where did you purchase it from? I have never seen a CSX like that before.


----------



## NicolesCloset

Off 5th


----------



## ShelleyM

Very pretty!!


----------



## 993103164

ShelleyM said:


> I just realized I started this thread back in 2006. Wow, time flies!


omg serious bling alert!! it's so hot! where is the bracelet from?


----------



## ShelleyM

The bracelet is David Yurman


----------



## paddylover

ShelleyM, your watch and bracelet combination is fabulous!!!


----------



## tabbyco

tabbyco said:


> Michele has come out with a new Deco style called "Day". Oe of my biggest complaints of Michele watches is that there are few styles that had the date and none that had the day... well, I have been appeased! I've asked for this one for my birthday:


 
Birthday count down! 5 days until ^^ is mine!!!


----------



## ShelleyM

Congrats, tabby! Make sure you post pics!!


----------



## yeppun_1

ShelleyM said:


> I just realized I started this thread back in 2006. Wow, time flies!
> 
> I ended up getting the Deco Ultimate Pave and I just added the Deco Glamour diamond stainless steel bracelet. I am so glad I waited and got my dream watch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have posted this pic in a couple of other thread so you all are probably sick of seeing it by now.


 
don't know if i already posted about this, but even if i did, your watch/bracelet are SOOO droolworthy, i'll post again!!!


----------



## lcsmom

Hi!  I was wondering if anyone had heard if Nordstrom was putting Michele straps in the Anniversary sale that starts Friday.  I know they have in the past but did not see them in the sale flyer.  I have my eye on either the silver or gold python straps in 16mm.  Anyone have them - how do you like them?


----------



## ShelleyM

Thank you yeppun!


----------



## ztainthecity

Has anyone bought a ceramic one? I was wondering how versatile it was as far as everyday wear. I am tempted but I worry if I got one it would go out of style or I wouldn't use it as much as my Deco.

anyone?


----------



## misskia

ShelleyM said:


> I just realized I started this thread back in 2006. Wow, time flies!
> 
> I ended up getting the Deco Ultimate Pave and I just added the Deco Glamour diamond stainless steel bracelet. I am so glad I waited and got my dream watch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have posted this pic in a couple of other thread so you all are probably sick of seeing it by now.


Hi, i was wondering if you can send me pics of your watch. I am thinkin about purchasing the ultimate pave deco and putting it with the glamour band that i have already on another watch and just wanted to get an idea of how it looks. Thanks. I am new to this forum thing and was trying to find the pics but i couldnt


----------



## LaurieLou

I bought my Michele watches from Amazon, but be careful. The seller has to be Amazon and not one of the "affiliates". I got an amazing deal. I will post pics when my camera finishes charging. They also sell them on smartbargains.com for a good price and they are legit too.


----------



## alannamendy

Little tip for anyone considering buying a Michele and in the mood to save a little cash - I suggest looking into Metro Watch Company - they have a store on ebay.  They are somehow affiliated with Michele - like to the extent that it is their name and address on the package that the Michele watch shipments came in when I worked at Nordstrom.  It is also where Nordstrom sent Micheles for repair!


----------



## misskia

ShelleyM said:


> Very pretty!!


Found a way to view the pics. Watch looks great- Love the bracelet though!!!!!! I have the watch also now - Happy birthday to me . Its soo funny how great minds think alike. I had a deco diamond with the glamour band and i was planning to switch the band when i got the ultimate pave and when i saw your post i said wow, how funny is that. Anyhoo, I love it. Gave the deco diamond to my daughter. Still have deco diamond mini and csx to switch depending on my wardrobe.


----------



## misskia

misskia said:


> Hi, i was wondering if you can send me pics of your watch. I am thinkin about purchasing the ultimate pave deco and putting it with the glamour band that i have already on another watch and just wanted to get an idea of how it looks. Thanks. I am new to this forum thing and was trying to find the pics but i couldnt


Found a way to view the pics. Watch looks great- Love the bracelet though!!!!!! I have the watch also now - Happy birthday to me . Its soo funny how great minds think alike. I had a deco diamond with the glamour band and i was planning to switch the band when i got the ultimate pave and when i saw your post i said wow, how funny is that. Anyhoo, I love it. Gave the deco diamond to my daughter. Still have deco diamond mini and csx to switch depending on my wardrobe


----------



## TylerDurden

I have the Michele Large Urban Steel Diamond with black and white patent leather straps and I love it! I was looking at this watch for about a year but didn't want to pay $2,100. One day I went back and they didn't have it anymore so I went on michele's site and it wasn't there either. In a panic I ended up buying it on ebay for $1,600, unfortunately I wasn't ready to spend that kind of money but I had to have it and now I'm happy I did it.


----------



## ClassyVintage

993103164 said:


> omg serious bling alert!! it's so hot! where is the bracelet from?


 
About how much did it cost for that watch.


----------



## purplepinky

Classy....I don't mean to answer for Missy but I have that bracelet also and it's David Yurman.  I find his pieces look fantastic next to my Michele watch.


----------



## lysi78

I have a deco diamond for three years now, shipped directly from the manufacturer (I am a buyer for a jewelry store) Anyway, many people I work with have bought Michele watches and even though they are nice looking we have all had problems with them from the beginning. Seems they are cheaply made. My bf is a jeweler as well and opened it up to take a look and could not believe the poor quality of this watch. Just a warning, you can spend the same amount and have a better quality watch from another company. I love my watch but would never buy Michele again after all the problems I have had and seen.


----------



## hapijuliet18

costco is selling some michele watches right now on their site


----------



## lizard260

The mini urban and the rose gold csx 36.


----------



## beana90

lysi78 said:


> I have a deco diamond for three years now, shipped directly from the manufacturer (I am a buyer for a jewelry store) Anyway, many people I work with have bought Michele watches and even though they are nice looking we have all had problems with them from the beginning. Seems they are cheaply made. My bf is a jeweler as well and opened it up to take a look and could not believe the poor quality of this watch. Just a warning, you can spend the same amount and have a better quality watch from another company. I love my watch but would never buy Michele again after all the problems I have had and seen.


 

Really?  I have had mine for three years and have not had an ounce of problems.   I wear it everyday and have yet to even change the battery!


----------



## jls886

alannamendy said:


> Little tip for anyone considering buying a Michele and in the mood to save a little cash - I suggest looking into Metro Watch Company - they have a store on ebay. They are somehow affiliated with Michele - like to the extent that it is their name and address on the package that the Michele watch shipments came in when I worked at Nordstrom. It is also where Nordstrom sent Micheles for repair!


 
I'm brand new to this forum.  I googled "how to spot a fake Michele watch" and this was the first result.  I would LOVE to purchase a Michele CSX and have been looking all kinds of places.  Metro Watch Company on ebay doesn't have any listed but I've sent them a message to see if they ever have those for sale.

I did find this one.  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=270304878180&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=017

I'm really tempted to buy it, anyone have any tips on how to authenticate it.  I'm only really considering it because she does have a 7 day return policy.  I'm thinking I can take it to Nordstrom or a jeweler as soon as I get it and see what they have to say about it?


----------



## chessmont

I have seen a few on Ann's Fabulous Finds and she is very reputable, if you are worried about ebay. You can tell her what you are looking for and she can keep an eye out for you.


----------



## candypants1100

lysi78 said:


> I have a deco diamond for three years now, shipped directly from the manufacturer (I am a buyer for a jewelry store) Anyway, many people I work with have bought Michele watches and even though they are nice looking we have all had problems with them from the beginning. Seems they are cheaply made. My bf is a jeweler as well and opened it up to take a look and could not believe the poor quality of this watch. Just a warning, you can spend the same amount and have a better quality watch from another company. I love my watch but would never buy Michele again after all the problems I have had and seen.



wow thanks for the heads up. i have been loving the diamond deco line, but after reading your post i am a little bummed to find out they are cheaply made...


----------



## phorty40

yes, its 2008 and i am a man looking to buy a watch for his gf , the only question i have is whether or not it is easy to spot a fake .
 i have a good 30 day window to return it but when i get it what should i be looking for?

its the diamond deco black by the way.

should i bring it to a watch appraiser?  or a jewelry merchant?

is there any tell tale signs of a fake?

any help is appreciated as the countdown is on to christmas!!!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I've been dying for this watch and my dad is kind of on the fence about it. One day he wants to get it and other days he doesn't think it's made well. It's interesting to hear that his ideas aren't just in his head.


----------



## phorty40

hopefully ill be able to post some pics soon or hear some feedback on what tell tale signs i should be looking for.


----------



## Golden Touch

Anyone know of a stockist in Aus?


----------



## Stiletto1

I got a Michele Deco Diamond watch from SAKS a month ago. I wanted the watch for 5 years and finally treated myself after getting a job promotion. Seriously after I wore the watch probably six times (within 2 weeks of purchasing it) the red "M" on the crown fell off!!!! 

I took it back to SAKS and they would not exchange it for a new one, instead they sent it out to Michele to be repaired. That really bothered me b/c I knew Nordstrom would have gladly exchanged it. The sales manager would not budge for me (I think b/c I'm 24 years old), but after my mother-in-law complained they gave me my money back. I may decide to purchase another Michele watch in the future but I will purchase it at the LA Jewelry District for a fraction of the price. 

Michele watches are adorable but they are not good quality watches. I also have a Tag Heuer and it has been great!


----------



## smooches4me

I'm in the luxury watch business and IMO Michele watches are overpriced for what it is.  The originals that came out several years ago were Japanese movements.  Swiss movements should have been used when you consider the price.  You're paying for the name and if it has diamonds, they are not the best quality.  Before I got into this business, I had bought a Michele watch myself.  It was not worth it considering the problems I had with it.  Once I paid to have it fixed, I sold it at a major loss on ebay just to be rid of it.  

Don't waste your money.  There are so many other high quality Swiss brands out there for the same money.


----------



## Dolce

When Michele's weren't Swiss they were also half the price. I remember my friend bought a CSX for his girlfriend for $250 and then a month later when it was swiss made they were $500. I have a CSX with diamonds that I bought on clearance and I really like it. It's a pretty watch and it serves it's purpose. I guess I also wasn't expecting the finest quality from Michele.


----------



## phorty40

as long as the watch doesn't fall apart , im sure she will appreciate it. 
honestly , i know im not getting much in the quality department with this purchase but it is christmas and its almost for namesake that she wants this particular one and who am i to tell her otherwise. 


although i do appreciate the input as it is helpful!


----------



## Kitsunegrl

I have a Michele MW2 with Swiss parts........it's well over 2 years old and I have never had a problem with it.  I adore it!  The only part that I don't like is that it takes a 20mm strap that is almost impossible to find!
I'm always on the lookout for different color straps.


----------



## shanam

I, too have had the diamond deco for over 2 years and no problems (X fingers) that i bought from JomasShop.com.  Now, my sister is thinking of getting a Michele.  The above posts are making me wonder if she should?


----------



## barcreperie

I ordered a Michele watch for myself at Christmas-time last year, and returned it.  It just didn't look like a quality watch to me.  The diamonds looked incidental, soooo small!  And the watch just didn't lay right on my wrist.  It was a rectangular shape, can't remember the style name, but it was too long to lay right on my wrist.  I think they're cute, but look like a $300 watch, not an $1100+ watch.


----------



## Drop Dead Red

Oh WOW!! My bubble is kinda bursted..My husband is a jeweler and I have a collection of ALL kinds of beautiful high end designer watches..I had mentioned to him the Diamond Deco to him..And last night he suprised me with it as a gift for going to be a MOMMY!! A baby gift..It looks amazing on my arm..So wish me luck!!


----------



## starbucksqueen

barcreperie said:


> I ordered a Michele watch for myself at Christmas-time last year, and returned it. It just didn't look like a quality watch to me. The diamonds looked incidental, soooo small! And the watch just didn't lay right on my wrist. It was a rectangular shape, can't remember the style name, but it was too long to lay right on my wrist. I think they're cute, but look like a $300 watch, not an $1100+ watch.


 
That sounds like the Diamond Deco......A lot of the cost associated with Michele watches can be traced to their market presence and advertising. I picked up the Invicta version of this watch for $150. Swiss movement, chrono complication, sapphire coated mineral crystal and five year warranty on the movement. Also 10 ATM on water resistance) (It retailed at $575). The diamonds that one are quite tiny also, but at $150, I could not quibble. Most people assume it is a Michele. Have gotten many compliments on it.


----------



## berta

I have three diamond Michele's and 2 that are not and they are my favorites.  I have never had a problem with any of my watches and have at least 20+ bands.  I believe the oldest is what, 4 years old.  I have purchased all of mine from my local jeweler.

I have never heard of anyone having a problem with their Michele's.

ps I have approx. 30 watches, and the Michele's are in the medium range, and are still my favorites.


----------



## Snowqueen!

I have two Michele watches.  I have a mini diamond cadet and a petite coquette.   I have owned both for several years and am extremely happy with them.  I have no issues with them beyond one of them needing a new battery.

To each their own.


----------



## jls886

phorty40 said:


> yes, its 2008 and i am a man looking to buy a watch for his gf , the only question i have is whether or not it is easy to spot a fake .
> i have a good 30 day window to return it but when i get it what should i be looking for?
> 
> its the diamond deco black by the way.
> 
> should i bring it to a watch appraiser? or a jewelry merchant?
> 
> is there any tell tale signs of a fake?
> 
> any help is appreciated as the countdown is on to christmas!!!


 
I just bought one on ebay after deliberating about it forever.  The seller offered a 7 day return policy which is really the only reason I even considered it.  I took it to a local jeweler to check out the authenticity and they confirmed it.  Then I went to Nordstrom to purchase a band for it and the salesperson took it, changed the bands and everything and mentioned nothing.  It has been handled now by 2 people who know quite a bit about Michele watches so I have almost no doubt that its real.  I would just do the same thing if you're wanting to confirm the authenticity.


----------



## nyhockeymom91

just got this white ceramic michele..watch..hat to have 4 links taken out but I  it


----------



## KiminNE

That is super cute. Hockeymom.


----------



## nyhockeymom91

^^^thanks  KiminNE...I was able to take one photo before my hubby wrapped her up for Christmas


----------



## shoequeen474

Does anyone have any experience with Arden Jewelers from ebay?  They sell Michele watches and bands way below the average prices.  I was just wondering if it was too good to be true (fake).  Thanks.


----------



## Purse-Ooooh

*I bought my Michele CSX diamond on watchclick.com  I highly recommend them.  The price was great, service was excellent.  I got my watch the next day and there was no tax and free shipping.  I bought my watch 4 years ago and wear it everyday.  It still looks brand new.  I usually wear it with the stainless band, but, I have collected about 15 different straps that are super easy to switch.  You can snag a really great deal on the straps on Ebay.  I have bought most of my alligator straps for under 75 bucks.  I'm still on the hunt for a black silicone strap.  I love that look with diamonds. *


----------



## shoequeen474

Thanks Purse-Ooooh...  Who do you usually buy your bands from?  Are they authentic?  I bought one the other day for $200 plus tax (alligator band) but I will gladly return it if there is a retailer on ebay selling real ones..


----------



## shallowgal

alannamendy said:


> Little tip for anyone considering buying a Michele and in the mood to save a little cash - I suggest looking into Metro Watch Company - they have a store on ebay.  They are somehow affiliated with Michele - like to the extent that it is their name and address on the package that the Michele watch shipments came in when I worked at Nordstrom.  It is also where Nordstrom sent Micheles for repair!



I bought a bracelet for my Michele from this eBay seller ~ wow! What a price difference. I was looking @ Neiman's & Saks ~ the bracelets were around $200. This company has them for around $50 and I am completely satisfied. 

Now I am on the hunt for a few more bands ~ but I have been spoiled by these eBay prices.


----------



## Purse-Ooooh

shoequeen474 said:


> Thanks Purse-Ooooh... Who do you usually buy your bands from? Are they authentic? I bought one the other day for $200 plus tax (alligator band) but I will gladly return it if there is a retailer on ebay selling real ones..


 
*Well, I don't really have a favorite strap seller on Ebay since I look for them only on occasion.  I have found my best deals come from sellers who bought the straps for themselves and never used them.  Just check their feedback which is usually good enough for me to feel comfortable about my purchase.  I haven't received a fake one yet   I have also seen many gorgeous Michele straps at the NM last call center and Nordstom rack dirt cheap (under 50 for alligator ). If you have access to either of those, check em out!*


----------



## Purse-Ooooh

nyhockeymom91 said:


> just got this white ceramic michele..watch..hat to have 4 links taken out but I  it


 
*GORGEOUS!!! *


----------



## highclass2008

I have bought from Arden Jewelry on ebay and they were great.
I verified the watch with my jeweler and he said it is 100% authentic, I recommend them to anyone that needs a Michele deco watch or even authentic michele bands!


----------



## greenpixie

Here is my newest love- my new Michele Urban w/ diamonds.  I have a couple more straps on the way already - I have a feeling this will be addictive!

Here is my watch - this one but with a graphite gray alligator strap...

Stock pic:






Mine:


----------



## slip

Michele watches have really great and classic designs but I wasn't impressed with their specs, that's why I hesitated getting their ceramic range. Good thing that I've decided against getting one eventually. I got a Swiss Legend Karamica, the one that Starbucksqueen has and love it. It costs less than half of Michele ceramic yet the glass is sapphire and not mineral. Also thanks to Starbucksqueen I've managed to get the Invicta Angel Classique or Chrono II which looks almost identical to Michele on ebay too. So Starbucksqueen we are now watch twins!! Hope you don't mind! But thanks to you, I've found quality and affordable watches thru you!


----------



## casantos

I know this is an old thread, but I thought I'd post my Michele watch for reference anyways.  I have the Urban Lady with diamonds and stainless steel bracelet, which I interchange with a black alligator strap periodically.  I LOVE it!  It's so unique, and sparkles a lot.  I am really bummed though because I took it in to get a new battery at Zales and went to pick it up today, and noticed that the signature MW on the crown had fallen off!  I'm certain that it happened while it was in their possession.  Anyways, Zales did agree to send it out for me for repair at their expense, I just have to tell them where.  Hopefully I can have them send it directly to Michele.  Once I get it back, I will post a pic of watch on my wrist.

Anyways, when I worked for Nordstrom at The Grove in LA, Michele watches were hugely popular and I think they're worth the money.  Especially if you can find one on sale at the Nordstrom Rack or Saks off 5th.


----------



## ~Karen~

shoequeen474 said:


> Does anyone have any experience with Arden Jewelers from ebay?  They sell Michele watches and bands way below the average prices.  I was just wondering if it was too good to be true (fake).  Thanks.



I was wondering the same thing?


----------



## starbucksqueen

You know, a lot of watches on ebay are fake, but honestly, why fake a Michele. It is pointless. More than likely they are gray market. Real McCoy, but without the warranty. Also, a lot of jewelers have gone out of business so their products will end up in the gray market channel. It could be also that jewelers are trying to stay a float. It could also be the last of the lot, so they are clearing out. A lot of things to consider. If they have been around a long time. They're legit. Or they would have been kicked off. I know. I do ebay. This is when you have dialogue with a seller. Good luck.


----------



## monteverde

I never buy watches on eBay since my DH bought Rolex there for $3K (!) and it turned out to be fake. The pix were great but once he received it in the mail only a child would not tell that they are fake. My DH then had a long battle with PayPal and credit card company and ultimately got his money back, but this is not something anyone would want to go through. So please keep in mind that people selling fakes on eBay can post perfect pictures of genuine items and then send you a fake one. Don't buy watches there.


----------



## Hi-ClassBaby

I love Michele watches, can't wait to get one!


----------



## swee7bebe

Does anyone know how long it takes to get a watch back if you send it out for service?  I just noticed today that the "M" on the crown is gone...have to send it out to the company for repair.  I was reading through this thread, and this seems to be a common problem.


----------



## b00mbaka

Do you gals just get your battery replaced at your local jeweler or a jewelry section of a department store?


----------



## ChocoIceCream

I have a question.

I bought a Michele watch CSX Diamonds chronograph on TJMaxx.
The watch is fine except one.
When I push upper right button, the 60 seconds timer moves for 2-3 hours AND THEN stops.

Is it normal or has a problem?


----------



## itsonly4me

ChocoIceCream said:


> I have a question.
> 
> I bought a Michele watch CSX Diamonds chronograph on TJMaxx.
> The watch is fine except one.
> When I push upper right button, the 60 seconds timer moves for 2-3 hours AND THEN stops.
> 
> Is it normal or has a problem?


 
That is not normal.  Mine moves all the time.


----------



## shanam

b00mbaka said:


> Do you gals just get your battery replaced at your local jeweler or a jewelry section of a department store?



I went to my local jeweler.  I think they have more experience (they took the extra links out, too.)


----------



## FlipFlopgal

Hello everyone, I have fallen in love the the Michele Deco watch.  I wanted to thank all of you for posting your review's and photo.  It helped out a lot and I think I got a good deal on it!   I just bought it a few min ago and can't wait to wear it.  I have been searching for a bling watch since I do not wear any diamond jewelry since my divorce and thought a great watch might do the trick.   Here is the photo.  I got it from Bacario.com  for a great price of $469 no tax, and free shipping!


----------



## trulyobsessed

I just got the Michele Deco bracelet watch for my anniversary. I was wondering if i will be able to change the bracelet out for a leather strap or will i have to take it to a jewelers?


----------



## swee7bebe

it's super easy to change yourself!!


----------



## starbucksqueen

BTW...congrats on your watch! You're lucky that you can change the straps on this one.


----------



## butterfly36029

congratulations! post pictures!


----------



## iluvtoshop441

hey wow the deco are lovelyyyyy where can i get one on sale?


----------



## trulyobsessed

Thanks ladies!! Im really excited to be able to wear this beautiful watches with different straps. Here are some pics:


----------



## butterfly36029

trulyobsessed I want that watch sooo much!! congrats!!


----------



## mayen120

i got this over a month ago, and i am just loving it!!!!


----------



## FlipFlopgal

trulyobsessed said:


> Thanks ladies!! Im really excited to be able to wear this beautiful watches with different straps. Here are some pics:



Congrats on your Michelle Deco watch!  I have one just like and I have been wearing it ever since!  It truly a gorgeous watch!!


----------



## sosaksy

Does anyone have a yellow gold plated michele watch? With yellow gold so in now, I was thinking of getting one.


----------



## itsonly4me

Love all your watches ladies!!  Heres mine... I got it a couple years ago but still love it.   Mini Urban with diamonds.


----------



## butterfly36029

*Mayen,* I hadn't seen your post, love your urban mini!! same to you *itsonly4me!*


----------



## roussel

I just got this Michele watch today, mini Deco in rose gold / steel with diamonds and MOP dial.  I still need to get the bracelet adjusted, but I still want it loose.  Please excuse my burn on my hand


----------



## butterfly36029

*Roussel* I like it!! thanks for posting!!!


----------



## sassc

I have 2 michele watches I love them so much!! One is the two toned diamond deco which is my favorite, I bought it because it could go with both gold and siver jewelry which i have a lot of both, but when you switch out the two toned band and put a alligator or patent band, the watch looks more gold, so I decided to buy the all stainless round CSX w/diamonds so when I use that head with the different bands it looks more silver.  Im neurotic, I know.  I like all my jewelry to match in color. I will post pics when i get a minute.  Costco.com sometimes has them and actually nordstrom.com will price match other internet advertising, they did this for me when I bought my mom one for her b-day.


----------



## vuittonamour

itsonly4me said:


> Love all your watches ladies!!  Heres mine... I got it a couple years ago but still love it.   Mini Urban with diamonds.



same one i have  i got it for christmas 2007. battery stopped last week so i had to take it in for a new one but it was dead for like a week before i could get in there...i still wore it cuz i just can't not wear my watch! lol.


----------



## itsonly4me

^^^Thanks!  I guess we both have good taste!


----------



## dcrmom

I have been drooling over Michele watches for months and I came across a case of them at the Fossil Outlet store nearby.  In a total impulse purchase, I came home with a square Urban Michele with calypso alligator band for $230.  I just can't believe I found an authentic Michele for that price, although in perusing others online I see mine is quite plain in comparison, which is fine as I plan to wear it as a casual everyday watch.  I assume this is for realz?


----------



## mtview

sassc said:


> Costco.com sometimes has them and actually nordstrom.com will price match other internet advertising, they did this for me when I bought my mom one for her b-day.


 
Nordies will only price match non auction, non-whole sale sites. I just tried   Really want to buy the ceramaic watch from nordies because I love their customer service and it is close to me if there is any problem with the watch. The cheapest place I can find is jomashop...still not sure...


----------



## LaurieLou

Saks OFF 5th has great deals on the Michele, expecially if you have a 40 off coupon


----------



## lvchicago

Here are mine - I Love The BLING!!!


----------



## butterfly36029

Interesting, does your deco have diamonds in the strap? I'd never seen that style...


----------



## lvchicago

butterfly36029 said:


> Interesting, does your deco have diamonds in the strap? I'd never seen that style...


 
Yes - I did not purchase it that way - it is a new band


----------



## Beenie

Hi everyone, I am new to the jewelry box (which is kind of silly since I work in a jewelry store!) and am really excited to join this thread since I JUST got my Michele watch from DH as an anniversary present! I got the Diamond Deco and am LOVING it! I have wanted this timepiece for 8 years since I worked at Saks and could never bring myself to pay the money for it. I would post a modeling shot but my friend broke my camera Friday  Hopefully I get a new one soon.


----------



## jrw118

shallowgal said:


> I bought a bracelet for my Michele from this eBay seller ~ wow! What a price difference. I was looking @ Neiman's & Saks ~ the bracelets were around $200. This company has them for around $50 and I am completely satisfied.
> 
> Now I am on the hunt for a few more bands ~ but I have been spoiled by these eBay prices.


 
Just FYI This seller Metro watch company is the only authorized Michele watch retailer on ebay.  If you buy a watch form them it is actually shipped from Michele and like it is said above I also believe it is part of the Michele corporation.


----------



## keodi

mayen120 said:


> i got this over a month ago, and i am just loving it!!!!


 georgeous!!


----------



## Oniomaniac

Does anyone else know if the stainless steel strap is difficult to close? For some reason the one I have I can't just snap it shut, I need to press in the side things to make it close. Is anyone elses like this? Thanks!


----------



## Beenie

Oniomaniac said:


> Does anyone else know if the stainless steel strap is difficult to close? For some reason the one I have I can't just snap it shut, I need to press in the side things to make it close. Is anyone elses like this? Thanks!


 
I don't have that problem, and I don't think that is good. Maybe take it to a local watchmaker or where you got it from to check it out for you. The problem I have with the stainless strap is that on one side of the case it doesn't sit tightly.


----------



## Beenie

Is strap buying totally obsessive for anyone else? I have already bought 4 since the beginning of September and I am still trolling the bay for more! How many straps do you own??


----------



## queennadine

I was super obsessed with buying straps but got sidetracked with LV 

I might have to start looking for straps again though!


----------



## Beenie

^^ there are SO many on the bay! A coworker just asked me the other day if I change the strap EVERY day . I think I might need a new LV myself. Debating a new one right now!


----------



## BellaShoes

Hello ladies...
I am super excited to have a Michele watch on it's way from Avelle. This will be my first experience with Michele watches and I love the idea of interchangeable bands

I would love to hear your retail recommendations (in shop or online) on the best selection, service  and prices.. also your thoughts on great places for new bands.

This is the sport sail diamond Michele watch I will be borrowing for the week:


----------



## circoit

Does anyone have any experience with the CSX 33? I'm trying to decide which size to get between the CSX 33 and 36.


----------



## Whatthe123

Hi - just got the Michele Woman's Urban Mini Two-Tone Bracelet Watch but I don't know if its defective.  The seconds-subdial jumps approximately every 4 seconds, and does not seem to move smoothly around the subdial each second the way traditional watches do.  Is this the way the watch is supposed to be, or is there a problem with my watch?


----------



## Babestaaa

circoit said:


> Does anyone have any experience with the CSX 33? I'm trying to decide which size to get between the CSX 33 and 36.



I got the csx33 over the 36 because to me there was a big difference. I have medium sized wrists ( i guess lol) and didn't want something too bulky and heavier, so I opted for the 33 bc of its subtleness. Take a ruler and measure - the numbers mean the cm.


----------



## shopmagnet

I got my first michele watch face for christmas, the urban mini... I have like 2 fake straps, and 5 or 6 from neimans and nordstrom..


----------



## MiamiSocialite

my new baby  love her!


----------



## tedhugh

BellaShoes said:


> Hello ladies...
> I am super excited to have a Michele watch on it's way from Avelle. This will be my first experience with Michele watches and I love the idea of interchangeable bands
> 
> I would love to hear your retail recommendations (in shop or online) on the best selection, service and prices.. also your thoughts on great places for new bands.
> 
> This is the sport sail diamond Michele watch I will be borrowing for the week:


 
If you have a Fossil outlet store near you they are a great place to find both Michele watches and bands. E.g., you can get a beautiful Michele alligator band for somewhere around $50 to $70. This past fall they had the limited edition Tropical Paradise watches for a few hundred dollars. The one near me usually has a great selection of watches - the band selection varies. 

Fossil owns the Michele brand so you are buying genuine Michele at the Fossil outlet.


----------



## airedale3

I go a mini coquette and a csx petite. They both take 12mm straps, so I can use the straps con both watches. I am becoming strap obsessed. I have a patent cheetah strap that is really cool. I just wish they made as many 12mm straps as they do the other sizes. The one thing that bugs me is that the diamonds don;t sparkle as much as I thought they would. I think that the skagen watch I got with swarovski crystals looks more like diamonds than the diamonds on my Michele's do.


----------



## butterfly36029

Ohhh MiamiSocialite! Love itt!! I have noticed in Miami they are very popular but I rarely see that's style...as a matter of fact I don't know it!! I"ll look it up as it's beautiful!!


----------



## butterfly36029

I finally found the one MiamiSocialite posted, it's the Caber and it's beautiful!


----------



## MiamiSocialite

^^thank you butterfly!! 

Yes, it is the Caber. The first time i saw it was on the website, I have yet to see anyone wearing it in person. It's sold out everywhere! I was lucky to get my hands on this baby


----------



## windy

MiamiSocialite said:


> ^^thank you butterfly!!
> 
> Yes, it is the Caber. The first time i saw it was on the website, I have yet to see anyone wearing it in person. It's sold out everywhere! I was lucky to get my hands on this baby


 
I know this is an older thread, but I just love the Caber Watch. It has been discontinued from the Michele website. I love this watch! I have always loved roman numerals. It is gorgeous! Congrats!! I hope to have one some day.


----------



## Bagladee

Michele is bringing the Caber back. I just bought a turquoise gator band from their website and it arrived with a little catalog with it. Nordstrom is selling the Caber on their website. For my next watch I am debating between the Caber and the Tropical Paradise Monkey watch. I may just have to get both!

I am a HUGE Michele fan. I have the Tropical Paradise Pink Flamingo, the rectangular Deco Carousel, the Extreme Fleur and most recently bought the large Urban Diamond (with a full ct of bling!).

I have bought from Metro and they are great. They are associated with Michele and their goods are shipped directly from Michele. There are a few others on ebay that I have bought authentic bands from too. I have only bought the stainless bands from Nordstrom though I would not hesitate to buy from Metro if I was sure the band would fit.


----------



## butterfly36029

Yes Windy, I agree with Bagladee, the Caber was at the nordstrom site, that's where I think I found Miami Socialite's watch originally....

Bagladee...please post your watches! I loooove michele watches and can't make up my mind which one I want! the one I like the most is the Deco Diamond but don't know...


----------



## Bagladee

butterfly36029 said:


> Bagladee...please post your watches! I loooove michele watches and can't make up my mind which one I want! the one I like the most is the Deco Diamond but don't know...


 
I will get some photos taken tomorrow while DH is at work. I too love Michele and there are *several* I want. I am waiting for the Monkey watch to show up at my Nordstrom. I love the original Moderne and I think the only place that has that now is Neiman Marcus. It has a full carat of diamonds and I just saw a new bracelet (18mm) that has diamonds at the top and is made especially for the Modernes. Love the Caber and also the ceramic and stainless combos - both black and the white. And I really want the ladybug watch from 2008. I love that you can change the bands and it is so much fun shopping online for various colors and skins.


----------



## Bagladee

Here are my Michele watches. I just ordered the ceramic and stainless in white and it should be here Monday. Will post that one when she arrives. I love being able to change bands. These watches are so fun!


----------



## Bagladee

And more....


----------



## Bagladee

And a few more:


----------



## ryrybaby12

Love them all L!  I really like the big round faced one with diamond bezel- guess that one is the Caber....want it too...  AND your bags are super fun!  I have to say that I also really like your MK Ceramic White watch!  Pretty!


----------



## butterfly36029

Bagladee! thanks for posting this! The caber made my night!!! I think I will be getting a Michael Kors white ceramic one...I really like those too!! I think watches will be this years investments before purses lol


----------



## ilov3pink105

Hi Ladies 
My sister and I just bought the tahitian watches. She ordered a white one and I ordered a pink one. We ordered them from two different sites which claim to be authentic....Well to our surprise there are some major differences!! The back of the watches are different, the part where the closure is and on the face of the watch under the date one says swiss and another says swiss movement. If you have this watch and purchased it from an authentic dealer like nordstroms etc...Could you please post some pictures or check yours and let me know! I'm furious right now that one of them must be fake


----------



## itsonly4me

^^^^Mine says swiss movement..  which two sites did you order from?  What else did you want checked? What is different about the back/closure?

BTW you have great taste, I love this watch!

Also I just double checked the michele site pics and they both say swiss movement.


----------



## ilov3pink105

itsonly4me said:


> ^^^^Mine says swiss movement..  which two sites did you order from?  What else did you want checked? What is different about the back/closure?
> 
> BTW you have great taste, I love this watch!
> 
> Also I just double checked the michele site pics and they both say swiss movement.


I thought the watch will look great for the spring and summer! I checked Nordstrom and Bloomingdales today and the white one says swiss movement while the black and pink say swiss. Also the closures are different. The one on the white watch looks more sturdy. As for the back of the watches the ones at Bloomingdales had the information in a circle while the pink one at Nordstrom didnt have it in a circle. So I think there was a change in design or something.


----------



## ptsall

MiamiSocialite said:


> my new baby  love her!


 She's a beauty, Miami Socialite!  You'll love wearing her.

And I'm way done with winter too. I thought we weren't supposed to get cold weather down here.  Hmph.


----------



## nyhockeymom91

ilov3pink105 said:


> I thought the watch will look great for the spring and summer! I checked Nordstrom and Bloomingdales today and the white one says swiss movement while the black and pink say swiss. Also the closures are different. The one on the white watch looks more sturdy. As for the back of the watches the ones at Bloomingdales had the information in a circle while the pink one at Nordstrom didnt have it in a circle. So I think there was a change in design or something.


 
I agree the design change must be from swiss to swiss movement...I have a white one i purchased at bloomingdales about 1 1/2 ago and it says swiss...and the info on the back isn't in a circle


----------



## Bagladee

Here is my newest Michele and I love it!!!!


----------



## sassc

OMG Bagladee!  Your Michele cllectgreat on you. You have so many fabulous pieces!!  How do you decide which one to wear?  I have two Michele watches, both deco chronograph, one is the two toned rectangular face and the other with stainless round face.  I have about 20 bands.  I love the carousel multi colored one and also the limited editions, the new one with the tropical fish is really cute.  Do you wear the carousel much?  Thanks for letting me drool!!


----------



## aquablueness

Bagladee said:


> And more....




When i went shopping today, i saw this watch and i soooooo wanted it. I wish i had the money for it!!! It's such a cutesie watch...you dunno how badly i want it!!


----------



## Bagladee

sassc said:


> OMG Bagladee! Your Michele cllectgreat on you. You have so many fabulous pieces!! How do you decide which one to wear? I have two Michele watches, both deco chronograph, one is the two toned rectangular face and the other with stainless round face. I have about 20 bands. I love the carousel multi colored one and also the limited editions, the new one with the tropical fish is really cute. Do you wear the carousel much? Thanks for letting me drool!!


 
Thanks! My everyday watch is a TAG Heuer Carerra with diamond dial and markers. Love it. But I have to change things up so I like Michele for fun and just use them to match my mood. I have worn my carousel a lot. I finally got the bracelet for it, but I mostly wear the colored bands. I am wearing it today with turquoise band. I love the new white band with flowers and may have to pick that up next. I hear that Michele is coming out with a black face with black diamonds - can't wait to see it!


----------



## ellacoach

I'm dying for a Michele CSX with diamonds!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Hi. I'm new on this thread. I was in Nordstrom yesterday with a friend shopping and came across the Michele watches line. Love the look. My 35th birthday is coming up next month and I want to get myself something nice. I don't know alot about the line. Are the watches good quality? I want a stylish timepiece that's going to last. I like the deco and urban mini style. My wrist is small. Need help on making a decision.


----------



## Phillyfan

Bagladee - How does the black diamonds show up on the black face of the Michele you're talking about? Are the black diamonds for markers or do they go around the face? Any idea when the watch is coming out? Thanks!


----------



## sassc

Bagladee: I saw on Nordstrom.com they now came out with a carousel style watch with diamonds and also with colored stones around the face too!


----------



## itsonly4me

Bagladee said:


> Here is my newest Michele and I love it!!!!


 

Congrats! I just purchased this watch a couple weeks ago, I love it!


----------



## Phillyfan

Very pretty. Enjoy!


----------



## Starz317

So after reading all of your comments and obsessing over the pics (plus a couple trips to my local jeweler...) I finally got the watch I fell in love with!   So excited!  It's a mini urban with diamonds with a silver face and two-tone band.  I love it and can't wait to get a leather strap for it, too.  I'll try to post some pictures soon.


----------



## Starz317

Ok, I'm going to try to post a few pictures. I'm sorry the lighting is pretty bad/off... it makes the gold stand out a lot more than it does in person, but oh well!  Apologies in advance if this doesn't work...
http://i946.photobucket.com/albums/ad308/CT317/Random%20Things/IMG_0301.jpg
http://i946.photobucket.com/albums/ad308/CT317/Random%20Things/IMG_0298.jpg
http://i946.photobucket.com/albums/ad308/CT317/Random%20Things/IMG_0299.jpg


----------



## Brennamom

MrsTGreen said:


> Hi. I'm new on this thread. I was in Nordstrom yesterday with a friend shopping and came across the Michele watches line. Love the look. My 35th birthday is coming up next month and I want to get myself something nice. I don't know alot about the line. Are the watches good quality? I want a stylish timepiece that's going to last. I like the deco and urban mini style. My wrist is small. Need help on making a decision.


 
Hi Mrs. T!  Welcome to Michele.  I personally think they are excellent quality watches, but mine are all pre-Fossil.  Has anyone noticed a diff post-Fossil?  My everyday is one of the first Michele watches that actually had Japanese movement, before they switched to Swiss,  and it works perfectly.  I love the new double-band leather w/o the bling (out at the end of the month) and the all black ceramic with rose gold LE.

I was at Nords Rack today and they had a great selection, and Last Call/Neima Marcus has a good selection and non-advertised sales all the time!  Good luck on your Birthday Michele!


----------



## Bagladee

Hokaplan said:


> Bagladee - How does the black diamonds show up on the black face of the Michele you're talking about? Are the black diamonds for markers or do they go around the face? Any idea when the watch is coming out? Thanks!


 
I may have to ask to look at the picture again next time I'm in Nordies. It seems like the case metal was something other than stainless - dark, but can't remember what it was. The black diamonds are on the bezel. Then there was a matching bracelet out of the same dark metal. Hard to tell from just a picture, but in my mind I am imagining it will be beautiful!


----------



## Phillyfan

very interesting! When is it suppose to come out? My friend likes the round carousel with the colored stones all around. It is the one listed as "new" on Nordies website. I don't even know why I'm thinking of these since I'm presently saving up for my air king. But I'm watch-obsessed and always get distracted. Did you like the pictures of the new black Michele?


----------



## MrsTGreen

Brennamom said:


> Hi Mrs. T!  Welcome to Michele.  I personally think they are excellent quality watches, but mine are all pre-Fossil.  Has anyone noticed a diff post-Fossil?  My everyday is one of the first Michele watches that actually had Japanese movement, before they switched to Swiss,  and it works perfectly.  I love the new double-band leather w/o the bling (out at the end of the month) and the all black ceramic with rose gold LE.
> 
> I was at Nords Rack today and they had a great selection, and Last Call/Neima Marcus has a good selection and non-advertised sales all the time!  Good luck on your Birthday Michele!



I think I'm going to go with the urban mini with a black patent leather band. I still have several weeks till my birthday so I still have some time to think about it.


----------



## angellina2281

Def check out Nordstroms Rack,off the 5th or Neiman Marcus Last Call.  I got this watch today at Neiman Marcus Last Call it came out with $635.  Its prob going to be my anniversary/bday gift


----------



## *suzi*

angellina2281 said:


> Def check out Nordstroms Rack,off the 5th or Neiman Marcus Last Call. I got this watch today at Neiman Marcus Last Call it came out with $635. Its prob going to be my anniversary/bday gift


 
Wow! Great price. I purchased the same watch a couple weeks ago and love it!


----------



## angellina2281

thanks *suzi*!  I was hesitant to get it but its been 10 years since I got a new watch, so i splurged since it was a good deal. Now I have to take it easy!  I love it! Do you know if the bands are hard to find?


----------



## butterfly36029

that's a great price !! congrats!! it really is a good deal!


----------



## itsonly4me

angellina2281 said:


> thanks *suzi*! I was hesitant to get it but its been 10 years since I got a new watch, so i splurged since it was a good deal. Now I have to take it easy! I love it! Do you know if the bands are hard to find?


 

Congrats!  I have had that watch for a couple years now and love it!  The only thing I wish it had was the date.. thats why I bought my new one since it has the date.  

There are lots of sellers on ebay that sell the bands.


----------



## angellina2281

thanks guys....I am really in love with it!  I have 2 movados and i never liked them because they didnt have the numbers.  Thanks I will check out ebay for the bands!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Angellina2281....Your watch is gorgeous. Now you got me thinking about going with the urban mini with diamonds!


----------



## angellina2281

thanks MrsTGreen. I am very excited! I cant wait to buy the bands to match all my hoodies! lol  I love it.  I am so happy i bought it.


----------



## phillyphan

Try thewatchery.com


----------



## Elina0408

It's a revelation for me!!! Great watches!!!


----------



## Elina0408

And a question: Is it easy to change straps??? Thanks in advance


----------



## angellina2281

Yeah I was wondering the same thing? Also has anyone ever bought the bands from ebay? Are they as good in quality as the michele bands.  They look nice but I cant tell the quality. TIA


----------



## Bagladee

Very easy to change straps/bracelets. I have bought several from ebay sellers. Just use the ones that are "power sellers". I have purchased from Mrsfishie, Mikey51 and metrowatchcompany. All have been authentic but from seasons past.


----------



## Elina0408

Thank's a lot for the information girls!!


----------



## Brennamom

Anyone else have the 12mm leather double-wrap strap?  I just bought it at Bloomies F&F sale last night and love it!!  The watch and strap with bling are on the Michele website, and they told me the non-blingy one will come out soon....


----------



## Bagladee

Brennamom said:


> Anyone else have the 12mm leather double-wrap strap? I just bought it at Bloomies F&F sale last night and love it!! The watch and strap with bling are on the Michele website, and they told me the non-blingy one will come out soon....


 
*Brennamom* - could you please post a picture. I looked on the website but maybe I don't really know what I am looking for. I noticed they have the new jelly watches available for presale.  Thanks!


----------



## Brennamom

Bagladee said:


> *Brennamom* - could you please post a picture. I looked on the website but maybe I don't really know what I am looking for. I noticed they have the new jelly watches available for presale.  Thanks!



Sure Bagladee.  So weird, it's off the website completely!  I can do it this weekend and post pics....


----------



## Brennamom

Here is the 12mm saddle leather double-wrap.  With Coquette Petite and Coquette Jewel...


----------



## Brennamom

And a group shot, 'cause I'm a geek  (and I think I need some Deco....)


----------



## Elina0408

*Brennamom*:  nice colleccion you have!!


----------



## Bagladee

Check out the new Tahitian Jelly Bean watches. They come in white, black, hot pink, lime green, orange and turquoise. At $295, they are very affordable.


----------



## Brennamom

Elina0408 said:


> *Brennamom*: nice colleccion you have!!


 
Thanks Elina!


----------



## butterfly36029

Those tahitian are soo cool! I just bought a watch though so not right now grrr I had never seen those!


----------



## luvmylouis

i am sooo excited. i've been in the market for a new watch myself and fell in love w/MICHELE Watches since I saw one on a friend. She had the Mini DECO w/diamonds. since Bloomingdales was having their F&F deal this week, I purchased the Mini Deco Chronograph w/ the stainless steel strap. I owned it for about two days and decided it wasn't for me.  I went w/the two tone URBAN Mini w/black patent leather strap and am so happy w/my decision. I LOVE it! It's so simple, sleek and elegant at the same time. The battery in my camera's dead right now, but once it's charged I'll be sure to post pics!


----------



## MrsTGreen

luvmylouis said:


> i am sooo excited. i've been in the market for a new watch myself and fell in love w/MICHELE Watches since I saw one on a friend. She had the Mini DECO w/diamonds. since Bloomingdales was having their F&F deal this week, I purchased the Mini Deco Chronograph w/ the stainless steel strap. I owned it for about two days and decided it wasn't for me.  I went w/the two tone URBAN Mini w/black patent leather strap and am so happy w/my decision. I LOVE it! It's so simple, sleek and elegant at the same time. The battery in my camera's dead right now, but once it's charged I'll be sure to post pics!



Would love to see a pic of your new watch. I really like the urban mini.


----------



## Elina0408

Congrats!!! It is a very good choice!! Enjoy and photos !!!!!


----------



## Louise15

angellina2281 said:


> Def check out Nordstroms Rack,off the 5th or Neiman Marcus Last Call.  I got this watch today at Neiman Marcus Last Call it came out with $635.  Its prob going to be my anniversary/bday gift



I just bought this same watch!!! Kind of wish I had researched it a little more before I bought it, since I am freaking out now wondering about the quality- but I love it. Its my first $1000+ watch. 

Does anyone know what size bands that fit this style? I have a feeling I am going to go crazy with them very soon. 

Thanks!


----------



## Iluvbags

luvmylouis said:


> i am sooo excited. i've been in the market for a new watch myself and fell in love w/MICHELE Watches since I saw one on a friend. She had the Mini DECO w/diamonds. since Bloomingdales was having their F&F deal this week, I purchased the Mini Deco Chronograph w/ the stainless steel strap. I owned it for about two days and decided it wasn't for me.  I went w/the two tone URBAN Mini w/black patent leather strap and am so happy w/my decision. I LOVE it! It's so simple, sleek and elegant at the same time. The battery in my camera's dead right now, but once it's charged I'll be sure to post pics!


 
Congrats!  I've owned several Michele wathes over the years and they are so beautiful and classic.


----------



## allicatexp

I just pre-ordered the hot pink Tahitian Jelly bean.  I can't wait for it to ship!

michele.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductViewLargerPUView?imageName=MWW12D000003_is


----------



## randomgrandeur

Does anyone have the Sports Sail watch? Trying to decide between the Sports Sail (white face) versus the CSX.  Would love to see a picture of the sports sail in action.


----------



## allicatexp

My "new to me" Urban Chronograph with black face!


----------



## bextasy

^ Gorgeous enjoy it!!!


----------



## aquablueness

allicatexp said:


> I just pre-ordered the hot pink Tahitian Jelly bean.  I can't wait for it to ship!
> 
> michele.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductViewLargerPUView?imageName=MWW12D000003_is




OHHH, that's a nice watch!!  I can't wait till you receive it, then you'd be smiling from ear to ear!!


----------



## aquablueness

Bagladee said:


> Check out the new Tahitian Jelly Bean watches. They come in white, black, hot pink, lime green, orange and turquoise. At $295, they are very affordable.



ONly $295, yeah, that's VERY affordable. I could imagine some of our Michele lovers here getting one of every color.


----------



## MrsTGreen

I got my Michele watch for my birthday. Urban mini with stainless steel band and also a red patent leather band. I love my watch)
www.i974.photo





bucket.com


----------



## Bagladee

MrsTGreen said:


> I got my Michele watch for my birthday. Urban mini with stainless steel band and also a red patent leather band. I love my watch)
> www.i974.photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucket.com


 
I am a HUGE Michele fan and love your new watch!!! Congrats and enjoy!!!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Thanks Bagladee. I have worn my watch everyday since I got it. I wore my watch yesterday with red leather band and it took me a while to attach it. Metal band was much easier to attach. Have you ran into the same problem?


----------



## elle-mo

The white Tahitian was my serious 'want'. I went to Nordstrom's and they were out of the white so I thought I'd look at the black one just for a size comparison. The black was so pretty and much more timeless...so I ended up w/the black! I LOVE it! So purty and shiny and the black ceramic looks like hematite...I'm really happy with the black.


----------



## queennadine

It's beautiful *MrsTGreen*! 

I've been wanting the diamond CSX-36 for a while now...we shall see


----------



## MrsTGreen

queennadine said:


> It's beautiful *MrsTGreen*!
> 
> I've been wanting the diamond CSX-36 for a while now...we shall see



Thanks The diamond CSX-36 is also beautiful. Would this be your first Michele watch?


----------



## finzup

Hi Michele girls!! 
I'm glad I found this thread.. I  the michele watches... 

Currently, I am crazy for the deco diamond.. I've become obsessed with it. I am hoping to buy one soon but it's tough to splurge that much $ right now as I'm planning a wedding/honeymoon and all that expense...  

I don't *need* a new watch... I have a Michele attitude which is the same size (18mm) so I can share bands between them IF i went for the deco diamond...  *sigh* where's the money tree?


----------



## MrsTGreen

finzup said:


> Hi Michele girls!!
> I'm glad I found this thread.. I  the michele watches...
> 
> Currently, I am crazy for the deco diamond.. I've become obsessed with it. I am hoping to buy one soon but it's tough to splurge that much $ right now as I'm planning a wedding/honeymoon and all that expense...
> 
> I don't *need* a new watch... I have a Michele attitude which is the same size (18mm) so I can share bands between them IF i went for the deco diamond...  *sigh* where's the money tree?



Maybe you might get it as a wedding present


----------



## finzup

hmm... good idea 

I'm off to go start dropping hints


----------



## allicatexp

Here is my new pink tahitian jelly bean. I received many compliments on it the first day I wore it.  I was debating between the pink and the blue, but am glad I went with pink for the summer


----------



## finzup

Love it!!


----------



## chidawn

Look Authentic?


----------



## chidawn

I don't think my pics are visible. I am uploading again . . .


----------



## Longhair71

same here....can someone please authenticate this watch....i realised some Michele watches on ebay has the back cover of the watch spelled "Michele"...while those that I owned has the back of the watch embossed with " double M"...what is the difference ? does anyone know? cos i saw a watch that i liked on ebay I liked exactly as the pic shown. 
Thankx


----------



## Brennamom

Chidawn, your watch looks good to me (I love the rose gold, hope it's my next one), and Longhair, none of my 6 Micheles have "Michele" on the back but there is the logo with 2 Ms in the center.  My faces are 4round and 2 long, narrow rectangles, not Decos.  Maybe the Deco is the only one with Michele on the back, since the shape lends itself better to it than others...


----------



## sassc

Im not sure, my deco has the double M on the back, not Michele spelled out like the picture above.  My CSX has the michele spelled out going around in a circle in the middle of the watch.


----------



## Brennamom

Chidawn, can you go tomorrow to Nordstroms or Bloomies and look at a Deco to compare?  It might also be an age thing.  Pre- and post-Fossil?


----------



## Longhair71

Thank u Sassc & Brennamom for your advice !


----------



## chidawn

That was precisely the question that I had.  I have a michele CSX mini with the double M logo on the back and I had not seen Michele spelled out before.  I was also wondering if it was an age thing or something unique to the larger Deco style.  I will have to go to Nordstrom to compare to the photos. 

If anyone else has thoughts, please let me know.


----------



## Brennamom

Good luck C. Let us know what you find out.  You might also call the 800 Michele CS number tomorrow and ask them if it's an age or Deco thing.  They have always been very helpful when I've called with questions.


----------



## elle-mo

I have the black Tahitian ceramic and 'Michele' is spelled out on the back like the one that is pictured. HTH! I bought it about a month ago from Nordstroms.


----------



## chidawn

sassc -- is your CSX with Michele written out in a circle an older model? 

I think this is an older rose-tone style that is no longer made. Maybe this is an older marking that used to be used?? 

Does anyone own a Michele that looks like this on the back?


----------



## chidawn

Thanks elle-mo.  

And, thanks for the tip Brennamom.  I think I will call tomorrow.


----------



## sassc

Chidawn-Im sorry I was looking at my Tropical Paradise Michele the Michele is written in the circle.  My Deco has the double M and my CSX has the Michele spelled out across the back of the watch similar to your rose gold deco pictured, however instead of it being straight it is kind of written in a diagonal across the back.  The other ladies are probably right, it may be due to the age of the piece.  I bought my Deco about 2 years ago at Nordstrom.  I hope it works out for you, the rose gold is really different and pretty!


----------



## Elina0408

I bought a while ago the Michele Deco watch but I didn't have the chance to shoot some photos! It is my favourite brand so far!! Love it!!


----------



## IDtoTX

My Diamond Day Deco has Michele spelled out on the back.  I just purchased it a few weeks ago.  I hope this helps!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Elina0408 said:


> I bought a while ago the Michele Deco watch but I didn't have the chance to shoot some photos! It is my favourite brand so far!! Love it!!



Looks good on your wrist


----------



## Elina0408

Thank you Mrs TGreen!! I just love them, I also bought from Ebay another silver strap so that I can change depending on my outfit!!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Elina0408 said:


> Thank you Mrs TGreen!! I just love them, I also bought from Ebay another silver strap so that I can change depending on my outfit!!



I love them also  I have a red patent leather strap along with my stainless steel band.  I plan on getting more soon!!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Has anyone had to replace their battery yet?  If so, how much did it cost you and where did you go.


----------



## sassc

MrsTGreen, I replaced my deco battery a few months ago.  I took it to Nordstrom, it took about 2 weeks to get back and I think it cost about $25 or $30.


----------



## MrsTGreen

sassc said:


> MrsTGreen, I replaced my deco battery a few months ago.  I took it to Nordstrom, it took about 2 weeks to get back and I think it cost about $25 or $30.



Thanks. That is where I got my watch from @ Tyson's Corner


----------



## sassc

What a coincidence!  That is the same store I shop at!  There are so many TPF'rs in our area!


----------



## MrsTGreen

sassc said:


> What a coincidence!  That is the same store I shop at!  There are so many TPF'rs in our area!



I just love this forum!


----------



## luvshopping90

chidawn said:


> I don't think my pics are visible. I am uploading again . . .




I don't know if you have an answer yet or not....The back of this watch looks exactly like my Deco Diamond watch.


----------



## finzup

MrsTGreen said:


> Has anyone had to replace their battery yet?  If so, how much did it cost you and where did you go.




I have a Michele attitude watch and I took it to Ross Simons and it was only $7. They are authorized to open it up, too, and it took all of 15 minutes


----------



## queennadine

MrsTGreen said:


> Thanks The diamond CSX-36 is also beautiful. Would this be your first Michele watch?



No, I have the Deco Baguette but want a sportier, more casual watch.

Hopefully soooon!


----------



## MrsTGreen

queennadine said:


> No, I have the Deco Baguette but want a sportier, more casual watch.
> 
> Hopefully soooon!



I understand. I just got my first Michele and I'm already thinking about getting another one


----------



## cutiepiescloset

Great forum! Here's my Michele's.. The Tahitian Jelly looks great for summer!!


----------



## MrsTGreen

cutiepiescloset said:


> Great forum! Here's my Michele's.. The Tahitian Jelly looks great for summer!!



Nice collection I have the same urban mini without diamonds.


----------



## itsonly4me

I took a new pic of my watch.. havent taken it off since I bought it!


----------



## MrsTGreen

itsonly4me said:


> I took a new pic of my watch.. havent taken it off since I bought it!



Niccccccccce  Looks good with your ring. Your ring is beautiful.


----------



## itsonly4me

MrsTGreen said:


> Niccccccccce Looks good with your ring. Your ring is beautiful.


 

Thanks MTG, although it came out horribly in that cell phone pic.


----------



## Elina0408

*itsonly4me*: Love your watch!!  and it is perfect with your ring!! 
*cutiepies*:


----------



## IDtoTX

Question for Michele watch owners that have a diamond bezel?

How does everyone clean the diamonds on the bezel?  I know it's fairly water resistant but it makes me nervous!


----------



## sassc

Hi, here is my Michele collection.  I guess you could say I am a Michele fan!  (excuse my J12, she wanted to be included too!) I just love these watches, they are so fun, and you can create so many different looks to match every outfit.  I'm sorry about the picture quality, i'm not very good at posting pics.

http://i764.photobucket.com/albums/xx281/sassyc1/watches/tpfjewels001.jpg
http://i764.photobucket.com/albums/xx281/sassyc1/watches/tpfjewels009.jpg
http://i764.photobucket.com/albums/xx281/sassyc1/watches/tpfjewels010.jpg
http://i764.photobucket.com/albums/xx281/sassyc1/watches/tpfjewels011.jpg


----------



## MrsTGreen

sassc said:


> Hi, here is my Michele collection.  I guess you could say I am a Michele fan!  (excuse my J12, she wanted to be included too!) I just love these watches, they are so fun, and you can create so many different looks to match every outfit.  I'm sorry about the picture quality, i'm not very good at posting pics.
> 
> http://i764.photobucket.com/albums/xx281/sassyc1/watches/tpfjewels001.jpg
> http://i764.photobucket.com/albums/xx281/sassyc1/watches/tpfjewels009.jpg
> http://i764.photobucket.com/albums/xx281/sassyc1/watches/tpfjewels010.jpg
> http://i764.photobucket.com/albums/xx281/sassyc1/watches/tpfjewels011.jpg



Beautiful watch collection. Your collection of watch bands is AMAZING


----------



## alliemia

i got the black tahitian jelly bean watch the other day at bloomies. got 15% off with their promo. it's a gorgeous watch. the black is very elegant.


----------



## finzup

oooh congrats on the jellybean.. can you post pictures of it when you get a chance?


----------



## sassc

> Beautiful watch collection. Your collection of watch bands is AMAZING



Thanks Mrs. T Green!! I love collecting them.  I am on a "band ban" now, though. LOL.


----------



## sassc

> Question for Michele watch owners that have a diamond bezel?
> 
> How does everyone clean the diamonds on the bezel? I know it's fairly water resistant but it makes me nervous!


I dip a toothbrush into jewelry cleaner and lightly scrub it across and then rinse it out and go over it again with just water and then gently pat with a cloth.  I havent had any problems yet!


----------



## bj81

I have the Diamond Deco too... I need to get a picture of all my bands. I like other am on a "band ban" lol (excuse my nails please, I'm letting the natural nail grow, no more gel)


----------



## queennadine

I use the cleaning cloth mine came with and it works great! I've even rubbed down my wedding set with it and it makes the diamonds sparkle like crazy!


----------



## randomgrandeur

Finally arrived.  It was this or the Sports Sail but I didn't like the sports sail dial in person. My CSX stainless steel:






I have to take some links out of it.  Too big for my wrists.  I am in love though.


----------



## finzup

nice !!!

is it the 33 or 36 size ?? any chance of a modeling pic?


----------



## randomgrandeur

finzup said:


> nice !!!
> 
> is it the 33 or 36 size ?? any chance of a modeling pic?



It's the 36! And I will definitely post modeling pics of it once I get some links removed tonight.


----------



## finzup

awesome, thanks!
I'm considering the csx 36 or the deco ... can't decide...


----------



## ellacoach

randomgrandeur said:


> Finally arrived. It was this or the Sports Sail but I didn't like the sports sail dial in person. My CSX stainless steel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to take some links out of it. Too big for my wrists. I am in love though.


 
Gorgeous! I just bought this very same watch (36) the other day and am impatiently awaiting for it to be delivered to me! I can't wait!


----------



## randomgrandeur

finzup said:


> nice !!!
> 
> is it the 33 or 36 size ?? any chance of a modeling pic?



Here you go!


----------



## finzup

love it! thanks for posting the modeling pics!


----------



## BagLover79

Hi Michele Lovers! here are my watches.  I love Michele and plan to get more. 

I currently have:
CSX 36
Large Urban
Deco Park

My absolute Favorite is the Large Urban!


----------



## BagLover79

Sorry Ladies! My pictures didn't go through. I think I got them working now. Again! Presenting my Michele Watches.



BagLover79 said:


> Hi Michele Lovers! here are my watches. I love Michele and plan to get more.
> 
> I currently have:
> CSX 36
> Large Urban
> Deco Park
> 
> My absolute Favorite is the Large Urban!


----------



## randomgrandeur

BagLover79 said:


> Sorry Ladies! My pictures didn't go through. I think I got them working now. Again! Presenting my Michele Watches.



I am beginning to fall in love with the Urban thanks to this thread.  I think that'll be next one with a leather band.


----------



## Elina0408

Love your Michele watches ladies!! :coolpics:


----------



## itsonly4me

Love you watches *baglove*r!  Any chance of a modeling pic for the urban?  I have the mini and wonder how much large this one is.


----------



## boomcast

Hey all, I need some advice. I noticed the Michele diamond deco comes with two faces - one with the chronograph face and one with chronograph PLUS the day of the week. I went ahead and bought the one with the day of the week because the MOP dial was to die for, but now I'm not so certain. Which would you rather have, if given the choice?


----------



## IDtoTX

I have the one with the Day of the week and love it!  I actually find myself looking at it to see what day it is!    Great choice.


----------



## boomcast

Thanks IDtoTX! I was trying to think of which one would be most useful, too, and since this purchase was actually an exchange of my Diamond Deco two-tone (the gold started to wear off 6 months after purchase face and bracelet strap. Michele is unable to do replating! Thankfully Nordies stood behind their sale even though Michele didn't  and offered me an exchange and cash for the difference in purchase.  ) I had to be certain I'd be happy. I hardly see it, so I like to think it's more unique in a way too!


----------



## pinkLV

Does anyone have modeling pictures of the deco noir or blanc?  I wish I had a michele watch already!


----------



## alliemia

finzup said:


> oooh congrats on the jellybean.. can you post pictures of it when you get a chance?


 
thanks. sorry i didn't see this message. i will snap some pics this weekend, if i get a chance. it's a nice watch.


----------



## luvshopping90

I have the Deco Diamond with the date.  I LOVE it!!  Here's a photo for you!


----------



## blueeyez259

^^very nice watch, love the color of your band


----------



## Longhair71

Does anyone has modeling pic of Michele " Fleur Butterfly" in stainless steel ?


----------



## bhurry

all lovely michele watches, congrats


----------



## trigirl

Hello Ladies!  I am new to posting to the forum.  Have been lurking for a bit but thought I'd get started posting.

I have been wanting a white watch but didn't want to spend alot of money on one and as I was cruising through Nordstrom the other day spotted the jellybean watches.   I had a giftcard burning a hole in my pocket and I had to have it.  I love this watch! Lightweight and comfy.

Excuse my sun potted hands.


----------



## IDtoTX

So cute trigirl!  I've been debating on picking one of those up myself!  I think I may have to get one!


----------



## allicatexp

trigirl said:


> Hello Ladies!  I am new to posting to the forum.  Have been lurking for a bit but thought I'd get started posting.
> 
> I have been wanting a white watch but didn't want to spend alot of money on one and as I was cruising through Nordstrom the other day spotted the jellybean watches.   I had a giftcard burning a hole in my pocket and I had to have it.  I love this watch! Lightweight and comfy.
> 
> Excuse my sun potted hands.



Your wrists must be tiny!  I own a jellybean and it looks much smaller on me


----------



## finzup

Here's a picture of my Michele Attitude watch. It came with a lavender croc band but in the pic, I'm wearing it with a dark blue patent band..  12 and the 6 and the little squigly thing are all diamonds and the face is mother of pearl. It uses the 18mm bands even though it doesn't look that wide... I  it

(excuse my poor cell phone pic) 

My next purchase is going to be a deco or a csx 36 (hopefully  )


----------



## Longhair71

hey ..everyone...
i cannot decide a Urban mini or a Urban classic....can anyone with urban mini post some pictures on the wrist? I am wondering the size difference with the classic one. 
Thankx


----------



## MrsTGreen

Longhair71 said:


> hey ..everyone...
> i cannot decide a Urban mini or a Urban classic....can anyone with urban mini post some pictures on the wrist? I am wondering the size difference with the classic one.
> Thankx



I have the urban mini. I chose the mini because I have a petite wrist.
www.i974.photo






bucket.com


----------



## Longhair71

hey Mrs T Green, 
Thanks for  posting the mini..it look great on you ..i think the mini is not as small as i thought..i might buy the mini instead.
Thankx again


----------



## DesigningStyle

^I wear the Urban Mini as well.  It accomodates 16mm bands.  I used to wear the Petite Models...they accomodate 12mm bands.  I sold them off since as I got older I needed bigger numbers!!!


----------



## Longhair71

good point- Designing Style...
i m getting older as well


----------



## DesigningStyle

*Longhair*, I actually sold my Rolex too!  Sure pretty is nice but I actually need to be able to tell the time.  I realized it a few times when strangers would ask the time and I couldn't see it w/out getting my reading glasses out!

The Urban Mini is great with the contrast between the face and the numbers.

I just ordered the *Tahitian White Jelly Bean *and hope I can read the time on it sans glasses!

Oh, and I ordered the Ice strap for my Urban Mini...that looks fun!


----------



## Squeaky00

If anyone see a good deal on the urban mini with diamonds let me know. I think I read in here that someone found it for I believe around 6 or 7 hundred dollars at last call neiman marcus. I need to find that deal.


----------



## Brennamom

Did anyone else get the New Noir Collection email today???  Would prefer it bling-less but still!!!


----------



## Longhair71

DesigningStyle said:


> *Longhair*, I actually sold my Rolex too! Sure pretty is nice but I actually need to be able to tell the time. I realized it a few times when strangers would ask the time and I couldn't see it w/out getting my reading glasses out!
> 
> The Urban Mini is great with the contrast between the face and the numbers.
> 
> I just ordered the *Tahitian White Jelly Bean *and hope I can read the time on it sans glasses!
> 
> Oh, and I ordered the Ice strap for my Urban Mini...that looks fun!


 
Good point again Designing style ..i was wondering if i should buy the white dial or the black dial...i think the white would be better for telling time huh ...btw..i like the new *Tahitian White Jelly Bean* ...white..is an excellent choice for the summer!


----------



## Longhair71

Squeaky00 said:


> If anyone see a good deal on the urban mini with diamonds let me know. I think I read in here that someone found it for I believe around 6 or 7 hundred dollars at last call neiman marcus. I need to find that deal.


  I m planning to buy one too ! share that info...if anyone knows! off course i mean the authentic ones ..LOL...


----------



## queennadine

The Noir collection is gorgeous!


----------



## Squeaky00

The noir collection is pretty. I can't wait to see it in real life and try it on.


----------



## finzup

ladies I saw the tahitian jelly bean in nordstrom yesterday and it's really small !!  I had it in my head that it would be pretty good sized (based on the pictures) but it just wasn't that big. Plus the colors seemed brighter than the ads showed them... 

anyway just figured I'd give my .02


----------



## Longhair71

finzup said:


> ladies I saw the tahitian jelly bean in nordstrom yesterday and it's really small !! I had it in my head that it would be pretty good sized (based on the pictures) but it just wasn't that big. Plus the colors seemed brighter than the ads showed them...
> 
> anyway just figured I'd give my .02


 
Thankx for the update, i have not seen it in person, i thought it was at least the size of the CSX 36?


----------



## finzup

^^ I would say it's the size of the 33


edit: I checked the michele website and it says case size is 36.. but it really did seem small.


----------



## randomgrandeur

Brennamom said:


> Did anyone else get the New Noir Collection email today???  Would prefer it bling-less but still!!!
> 
> content.mkt922.com/ra/2010/4060/05/3027301/blk_deco.jpgcontent.mkt922.com/ra/2010/4060/05/3027301/blk_urban.jpg



OMG. The Deco looks amazing.


----------



## DesigningStyle

finzup said:


> ^^ I would say it's the size of the 33
> 
> 
> edit: I checked the michele website and it says case size is 36.. but it really did seem small.


 
I will post modeling shots when mine arrives.  Now mind you my wrist is about 5.25" around so it is pretty small.

The 36mm case translates into 1 7/16 inches.  My ToyWatch had a 41mm case and that was a tad too large for me so I am thinking that 36mm will be perfection!


----------



## angellina2281

Squeaky00 said:


> If anyone see a good deal on the urban mini with diamonds let me know. I think I read in here that someone found it for I believe around 6 or 7 hundred dollars at last call neiman marcus. I need to find that deal.



i got the urban petite at last call neiman marcus.   I posted the price here a while ago it was between 600 to 700, but i cant remember.  You should call them and ask if they have them, since they get in different shipments all the time.  I got my by luck but I had previously called them about other michele watches and they were very accommodating


----------



## ilolay

Hi,

I just fell in love with a Michele watch. i am european so didnt know that brand before, even though I was very informed about brands like cartier or rolexetc


I have been looking for a double time zone watch for 6 years (scrutinizing all airports of the world) and often gave up, on the verge of buying a classic cartier or rolex or tag heuer.

Until today - I went to Century 21 in NYC and found a lovely 2 time zone Michele, diamond, light pink patent bracelet. for 1000 usd instead of 1800. authentic apparently.

I fell in love with it and felt so full of joy having finally found the watch I was quite desesperate for. just perfect. fine, feminin, spakling but not too much ¨new rich¨, and my yearned 2 time zones! perfect on my tiny wrist.

neededless to say i am the happiest lady tonight.

I bought it on a ¨that´s the one¨ moment of truth and rushed home to google Michele ( was a little nervous to have bought a cheap fake brand). I actually was horrified to discover that I really liked all the collection!very dangerous!

now I have a question: hoz come I cant find the two time zone, which I suspect is a limited edition. but how can I be sure that it is not a fake century 21 sold me?

also, can anyone tell me a bit of history? why miami, when was michele launched, whats the history? was it a jewelerer or a watchmaker at first?

thanks!

a happy Ilolay. I cant stop watching at my Michele and even went out forgetting to put on the right time!!!! had to ask for the time at the restaurant!!!!!!


----------



## elle-mo

This is for any Michele owners out there...

Have any of you had to replace the battery yet? I've only had my watch for 2 months and it has to be replaced, I called Nordstrom's and they have to send it back to Michele in order to replace the battery, if I don't do this then I void the warranty. They said it can take up to 6-8 weeks! I'm not happy : ( I was just wondering what your experiences are.


----------



## Brennamom

elle-mo said:


> This is for any Michele owners out there...
> 
> Have any of you had to replace the battery yet? I've only had my watch for 2 months and it has to be replaced, I called Nordstrom's and they have to send it back to Michele in order to replace the battery, if I don't do this then I void the warranty. They said it can take up to 6-8 weeks! I'm not happy : ( I was just wondering what your experiences are.



Call Michelle direct and see what they say.  They may have an authorized repair person in your area.  6-8 weeks is nuts!  Does your Nords have the same watch in stock that you could exchange it for?  2 months is way too short to be normal.  Good luck!


----------



## elle-mo

Brennamom-I don't want to be w/out my watch for that long : ( I hate to admit that I've become really attached to my watch! Silly, I know, but I've wanted it for so long, it's like sending my kid to boarding school.

Well, I'm going to go to Nordies tomorrow (after we get the kids from school and because I live in the boonies) and I'm going to 'Demand' a replacement...my DH who is so sweet said that if we have to go to Palo Alto or San Francisco so be it. He believes in the 'Happy Wife Happy Life' motto. He thinks it will be fun to go and take a 2hr drive up north. Told me to dress up just in case we have to go to San Fran. We're always good for a short road trip. We got a new car and he loves to break it in. 

If there's anyone else out there with their battery replacement stories I would still love to hear them!


----------



## finzup

Posted this earlier but when my battery died, I went into my local Ross Simons (which is Michele authorized) and it took 10 minutes and cost $7

So I'd recommend finding an authorized place in your area as opposed to bringing to Nordies where they have to send out. 

And if you don't have any places, then maybe send to Michele yourself - it's _got_ to be faster than 4-6 weeks doing it that way?


----------



## sassc

elle-mo
I had to replace my battery on my diamond deco michele, i took it to nordies and they said it could take up to 4 weeks.  I felt the same way as you, i really hated to part with it for so long.  It actually only took about 2 weeks and cost me 25 or 30 I cant remember exactly.  I like the other ideas of taking it to a michele authorized dealer like ross simons and getting it done immediately. I was also worried about voiding the warranty and making sure the right person did it because they told me once you break the seal in the back if it is not done properly you could have problems with water damage as this watch is ok up to 5 ATM.  Anyways, my watch didnt need a battery until after almost 2 yrs so I am very suprised about yours.  I wish you luck with your exchange, make sure you pick out one with a pretty face, i always like to compare the mother of pearl on the faces,


----------



## Brennamom

Elle-Mo, see Finzup and Sassc's response.  That's what I meant by asking Michelle if they had an authorized repair in your area.  And I just thought of something else if you are going to Palo Alto or SF, take it to Tourneau.  I would almost bet they are Michelle auth'd but if not, I would trust them with the watch.  I take all my Michelles to them for battery replacement.  They KNOW watches and until recently my Tourneau at SCP sold them (they can still order them but they are not in the case).  Hope that helps.  Unfortunately, I've noticed that Nords customer service is nothing like it use to be.  Sad.


----------



## elle-mo

Thank you ladies for your replies, all very helpful Unfortunately I do not have a Ross Simon's out here in Cali. Brennamom-I called Tourneau since they have one in San Jose and the SA said that they also send the watches back to Michele for battery replacement. He asked me how old the watch was (2mos) and he said it would be prudent to definitely send it out as it may be a movement issue. I asked him the turnaround time and he said Michele is backed up but since the watch is under warranty, they put it to the front of the queue and turnaround is about 2 weeks. I'm rather irritated at this point, I spent 2k on this watch and it makes me sick. So I'm just going to go to Nordstrom's and request a replacement. I'll post w/updates tonight.


----------



## hautehippie61

that's crazy that it will take that long! i had been interested in a michele and instead got an hermes watch, the turn around for the battery to be replaced has been 1-2 weeks, factoring in it being sent back to paris and all of that. i would definitely try to get a replacement if i were in your shoes.


----------



## elle-mo

Okay, back from my trek to two Nordies. The reason for that was because the 1st Nordies didn't have my style so I had to drive up North to the Stanford Nordies and they had one waiting for me. 

When we went to the first one, they tried to talk me into just sending it back to Michele. I then told them that it is odd that the battery ran out so quickly and that when I spoke w/a SA (didn't mention from where) that there could possibly be a problem w/the movement. I don't feel that I should wait that long since the duration of the repair would be longer than the time I actually owned the watch.

So now I have a nice brand new shiny and more sparkly watch, even my DH said that the diamonds were more sparkly : ) Thanks ladies for your help!


----------



## Louis&Mark

my new deco moderne...


----------



## BagLover79

I love your new watch Louis&Mark. Congrats!


----------



## Miss T

*Louis&Mark*, your new watch is just stunning. I LOVE the Deco Moderne so much. I've been wanting one myself. It looks great in YG. Congrats!!


----------



## Louis&Mark

thank you BagLover79, Miss T


----------



## ame

Does anyone know if they even make the Petite Coquette watch without diamonds?


----------



## Brennamom

ame said:


> Does anyone know if they even make the Petite Coquette watch without diamonds?



They used to, I have one...you are probably going to have to go through a reseller, or if there is a Michelle trunk show in your area, ask the Rep if she can still get one.  Good luck, I love mine more w/o bling!


----------



## songofthesea

i just got the carousel with a black band...LOVE it! i love the colors and the cute way it tells the day/date on the bottom! great watch...my 2nd michele...i have the csx diamond with stainless steel band and have loved that one for 3 years!


----------



## Elina0408

*Luis&Mark*: Many congrats!! Enjoy!!


----------



## skyqueen

BagLover79 said:


> I love your new watch Louis&Mark. Congrats!


Me, too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ame

Brennamom said:


> They used to, I have one...you are probably going to have to go through a reseller, or if there is a Michelle trunk show in your area, ask the Rep if she can still get one.  Good luck, I love mine more w/o bling!



I have made a few attempts, I also contacted Michele directly, they said they havent produced it that way in years and as of now have no plans. But the mini deco watch I want is back in stock, and if I don't see it on Nordstrom's site I am buying it.


----------



## Brennamom

ame said:


> I have made a few attempts, I also contacted Michele directly, they said they havent produced it that way in years and as of now have no plans. But the mini deco watch I want is back in stock, and if I don't see it on Nordstrom's site I am buying it.



Have you tried a NM Last Call or even some Marshall's or TJMaxx? Good luck.  I love mine. I have the double leather strap for it and it's really cool!  I need to get a SS band when my $$ tree decides to sprout again.


----------



## ame

I am going to get a wrap one I think. We don't have a LastCall unfortunatley. We used to have the Off 5th, and will soon have a Rack but otherwise TJ/Marshalls is it. Ill go look for one though. I never see anything good in our TJs or Marshalls.


----------



## Louis&Mark

Elina0408 said:


> *Luis&Mark*: Many congrats!! Enjoy!!


 


skyqueen said:


> Me, too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 

thank you!!!!  i've been getting lots of compliments on this watch.  couldn't be happier.... yay!!


----------



## Bethc

I bought my 1st Michele today... I'd been wanting a white ceramic watch, but I already have a black J12 and I couldn't justify another... I was looking at the Michael Kors ones, but I didn't see anything that was "me"... then I looked at the Michele watches, I could barely wait for the SA to pull this one out of the case!


----------



## ame

DH just bought me this one!


----------



## Louis&Mark

gorgeous *Bethc*  looks great w.H bangle


----------



## MrsTGreen

Did some shopping over the 4th of July weekend. I purchased the purple(eggplant) band @ the saks outlet and the pink(cherry blossom) band @ Neiman Marcus for half off. I love getting good deals
www.i974.pho





tobucket.com


----------



## ame

I am sad to report that my mini deco is going back. The strap is just a bit too short. I am bummmmed.


----------



## skyqueen

Bethc said:


> I bought my 1st Michele today... I'd been wanting a white ceramic watch, but I already have a black J12 and I couldn't justify another... I was looking at the Michael Kors ones, but I didn't see anything that was "me"... then I looked at the Michele watches, I could barely wait for the SA to pull this one out of the case!


Love this watch! Looks great with your bangle! Funny you should post this...I have a white J12 and I was thinking of getting your watch, in black, for the same reason. Great minds............................. LOL!


----------



## skyqueen

ame said:


> I am sad to report that my mini deco is going back. The strap is just a bit too short. I am bummmmed.


How disappointing! Hope you find another one you love.


----------



## Bagladee

Bethc said:


> I bought my 1st Michele today... I'd been wanting a white ceramic watch, but I already have a black J12 and I couldn't justify another... I was looking at the Michael Kors ones, but I didn't see anything that was "me"... then I looked at the Michele watches, I could barely wait for the SA to pull this one out of the case!


 
Congrats *Bethc*!!! I am a HUGE fan of Michele and this watch is beautiful!!! I have been thinking about black and going back and forth between this and a J12. Since I just bought a Rolex, I am thinking it may have to be the Michele. Oh - I love that bracelet too. You have great taste!!!


----------



## brittyn

Bagladee said:


> Congrats *Bethc*!!! I am a HUGE fan of Michele and this watch is beautiful!!! I have been thinking about black and going back and forth between this and a J12. Since I just bought a Rolex, I am thinking it may have to be the Michele. Oh - I love that bracelet too. You have great taste!!!


 
Hey Ladies,
I just bought this watch in the same color and was wondering if you think that it's a watch we can wear year round or just in spring/summer months since it's white.
Thanks


----------



## Bethc

Thank you ladies!!

Since I have the Black J12 and a RG/WG Rolex, I will probably wear this one mostly in the summer, but I see people wearing their white watches all year and I think it looks great!!


----------



## bea8480

I am looking into getting a Michele watch...does anyone have suggestions for sites that have good deals?


----------



## alliemia

i had recently bought the carousel csx face and was going to use some of the straps i had picked up on sale recently. come to realize i hate leather watch straps, took them all back and got the SS bracelet. now i'm madly in love with my watch. no leather for me!


----------



## CharmingCharms

Bethc said:


> Thank you ladies!!
> 
> Since I have the Black J12 and a RG/WG Rolex, I will probably wear this one mostly in the summer, but I see people wearing their white watches all year and I think it looks great!!



I agree. You can wear your white watch all year round because it offers such a nice accent to almost any outfit. Whether or not you want to wear it all year is up to you but just know that you can.


----------



## Suzzeee

I ordered a Michelle Ceramic watch - it's the logo one without diamonds in all black ceramic - it will be here Monday - I'll post pics when it arrives for sure!  I actually tried it on and bought it at Bloomies and the next day before I had a chance to wear it, I saw it online for 40% less -- needless to say I returned it and ordered it online!  Sadly Bloomies won't price match other retailers -- I did ask though.


----------



## Phillyfan

Suzzeee - Where did you see it 40% less? Is it the round tahitian one?


----------



## BMac

I have definitely seen people wear their white ceramic watches all year!!  I don't think I could justify spending that kind of money on a watch and only wear it in the summer!  If it makes you feel good, wear it.... no matter what month it is!!!


----------



## shopmagnet

Hey everyone, I am in the market for buying another Michele watch and I am debating which one to get. This time I am getting it with diamonds  Soo.. does any one have pictures of them wearing a jetway with diamonds? or a ceramic with the half stainless steel half ceramic watch band?  Thanks.


----------



## Bagladee

shopmagnet said:


> Hey everyone, I am in the market for buying another Michele watch and I am debating which one to get. This time I am getting it with diamonds  Soo.. does any one have pictures of them wearing a jetway with diamonds? or a ceramic with the half stainless steel half ceramic watch band?  Thanks.








Here's my stainless/ceramic. I love Michele watches and have several posted in the watch reference thread.


----------



## Louis&Mark

that is gorgeous *bagladee*!  

*shopmagnet* i'm lusting after the jetway too!


----------



## shopmagnet

So I looked at the jetway in Saks on thursday night (the lady at neimans thought I was making the name up and that it 'must be a new watch because she never heard of it before') and i kinda love the diamond sailing watch more. The problem is the 20mm straps- anyone know where i could buy authentic michele watch straps? (besides metro watch co) 

*Bagladee* love your watch!  i saw that same one in person a 2 days ago and it was stunning!


----------



## Bagladee

shopmagnet said:


> So I looked at the jetway in Saks on thursday night (the lady at neimans thought I was making the name up and that it 'must be a new watch because she never heard of it before') and i kinda love the diamond sailing watch more. The problem is the 20mm straps- anyone know where i could buy authentic michele watch straps? (besides metro watch co)
> 
> *Bagladee* love your watch!  i saw that same one in person a 2 days ago and it was stunning!


 
20mm watch straps are very hard to come by. I have three I have been able to find to wear with my large Urban - a black gator, red gator and turquoise gator. All were purchased at Nordies. I have been told that if you can attend a Michele trunk show, they usually have more then. You can see the trunk show schedule on the Michele web site.


----------



## Brennamom

ame said:


> Does anyone know if they even make the Petite Coquette watch without diamonds?


 
I saw a non-diamond Petite Coquette today at NM Last Call in SoCal if you're still looking......with extra 20% off......


----------



## delaVOGUE

Posting my new Michele Urban Mini here since I spent hours on this thread deciding on which one I wanted lol.  I got it for my birthday  I absolutely love it! I have this green lizard strap and a black patent strap.


----------



## Elina0408

*delaVogue*: many congrats!! Lovely colour!!


----------



## drspock7

bea8480 said:


> I am looking into getting a Michele watch...does anyone have suggestions for sites that have good deals?


 
do you have a off saks 5th or neimans last call near you. in my area, they both just got in new shipments of watches and bands. i was able to get a very nice chronograph with a size 20 band (rare in my area) for $200 with the sale and additional coupon and extra 5% b/c of my credit with them


----------



## drspock7

i love michelle watches. the bands are exquisite. they had always been out of my budget for a while but i decided to take the plunge on a deal i couldnt pass up at neimans. here she is. my michelle chronograph csx 39 dial and lizard embossed band. isnt she gorgy!!!


----------



## keodi

dela-gorgeous!
drspock- beautiful watch, the band is really unique!


----------



## Longhair71

Hello All, 
Does anyone own Michele Gold Toned watches? Does your watch tanished fast? Does anyone know whether you can send it back to Michele for re-plating ?
Thankx


----------



## Texas Girl

My husband just ordered me the CSX-36 from Nordstrom.  Item #242578.  I am so excited to get it, but I have a question for you all.  Nordstrom.com says the crystal is sapphire, but the Michele website says mineral.  Anybody know which one is correct?


----------



## drspock7

I would always go with the manufacturer (Michele) since they know what they make


----------



## sassc

drspock7 said:


> do you have a off saks 5th or neimans last call near you. in my area, they both just got in new shipments of watches and bands. i was able to get a very nice chronograph with a size 20 band (rare in my area) for $200 with the sale and additional coupon and extra 5% b/c of my credit with them


 
Hi Dr. Spock,
Which Neimans and Saks got new shipments?  Arundel Mills?  I'm closer to Potomac Mills but would venture up to Arundel Mills if they have good inventory.  TIA!


----------



## Louis&Mark

*delaVOGUE*.... beauuuutiful!  congrats!

*drspock7*.... love the new band and your watch is just gorgeous!!

*Longhair71*... michele won't replate for you


----------



## abs914

I haven't done much research but I'm in the market for a 2 toned watch.  Does Michele offer any options?


----------



## Texas Girl

Ok, so I saw on the Michele website that the csx-36 comes with a mineral crystal or a sapphire crystal.  I'm wondering for those of you with a sapphire crystal, does the back of your watch say "sapphire crystal"?  My husband's Tag Heuer has "sapphire crystal" printed on the back of the watch.


----------



## Longhair71

Longhair71 said:


> Hello All,
> Does anyone own Michele Gold Toned watches? Does your watch tanished fast? Does anyone know whether you can send it back to Michele for re-plating ?
> Thankx


 
Thank u Louis & Mark - this is very useful information not to buy the gold toned..in case it tarnishes!


----------



## drspock7

sassc said:


> Hi Dr. Spock,
> Which Neimans and Saks got new shipments?  Arundel Mills?  I'm closer to Potomac Mills but would venture up to Arundel Mills if they have good inventory.  TIA!



Yes Arundel mills. The SAKS got way more than the Neimans. SAKS got about 10 watches and 10 bands and Neimans got about 4. Neimans had a forty percent coupon and addle 5% and no tax.

SAKS ran a little higher but I know another coupon starts soon. The bands were mostly 16 and a few 18. They had more watches with the stainless bands than leather.

Neimans had ones with diamonds too. They went up to about 500 or so, but still great deals. As you well know.

They are really good at describing inventory and you can put things on hold.


----------



## Louis&Mark

i have gold tone but it's only 2 months old.  will let you know about tarnish.  keeping my fingers crossed.... 



Longhair71 said:


> Thank u Louis & Mark - this is very useful information not to buy the gold toned..in case it tarnishes!


----------



## Longhair71

Louis&Mark said:


> i have gold tone but it's only 2 months old. will let you know about tarnish. keeping my fingers crossed....


 

HI, Louis & Mark, 
I saw your beautiful deco modern, where did u buy it? Nordstrom? Thankx


----------



## sassc

drspock7 said:


> Yes Arundel mills. The SAKS got way more than the Neimans. SAKS got about 10 watches and 10 bands and Neimans got about 4. Neimans had a forty percent coupon and addle 5% and no tax.
> 
> SAKS ran a little higher but I know another coupon starts soon. The bands were mostly 16 and a few 18. They had more watches with the stainless bands than leather.
> 
> Neimans had ones with diamonds too. They went up to about 500 or so, but still great deals. As you well know.
> 
> They are really good at describing inventory and you can put things on hold.


 
Thank you!


----------



## Louis&Mark

yes, nordies and i've tried finding a better deal online because you know nordies accepts competitors pricing but haven't had luck and now of course i'm beyond the 30 days  




Longhair71 said:


> HI, Louis & Mark,
> I saw your beautiful deco modern, where did u buy it? Nordstrom? Thankx


----------



## Longhair71

Louis&Mark said:


> yes, nordies and i've tried finding a better deal online because you know nordies accepts competitors pricing but haven't had luck and now of course i'm beyond the 30 days


 
Thankx!


----------



## sarah zhou

i like michele very much. i saw one on ebay with good price and nordstrom recipt. what do you think? give me some suggestion. thanks.
http://cgi.ebay.com/New-MICHELE-Urb...Watch-W-Receipt-/220655008684?pt=Wristwatches


----------



## drspock7

Sarah zhou

Looks good to me but do you have a SAKS or Neimans outlet. You could prob. Get just as good or better with coupon and you would know it's authentic


----------



## sarah zhou

thanks a lot


----------



## delaVOGUE

thanks keodi, lousie & mark, and elina  !


----------



## ctf

this is NOT allowed


----------



## Sleeping Beauty

I love Michele watches, I just purchased to Deco chrono watch, I will post pics soon


----------



## Sleeping Beauty

My recent Michele Deco with diamond markers, purchased from Bloomies. I love ithttp://IMG_3684.JPG, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





,


----------



## skyqueen

LOVE IT...SB! Your rings are gorgeous, too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats


----------



## MrsTGreen

*Sleeping Beauty*...Gorgeous watch. Your rings are stunning Beautiful combination!!


----------



## Sleeping Beauty

^ Thanks MrsTGreen!


----------



## Elina0408

*SleepBeauty*: many congrats!! It suits you very well!! Enjoy!!


----------



## bluediamond35

Hi Ladies! 

Need your advice.  Looking to buy a round diamond watch.  Which do you suggest?  

The CSX36 w/diamonds or the Caber?   

CSX36 picture:
http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3027769?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=1653

Caber Picture:
http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3062397?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=5643


----------



## Sleeping Beauty

bluediamond35 said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Need your advice.  Looking to buy a round diamond watch.  Which do you suggest?
> 
> The CSX36 w/diamonds or the Caber?
> 
> CSX36 picture:
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3027769?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=1653
> 
> Caber Picture:
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3062397?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=5643



I personally like the CSX36, good luck!


----------



## sassc

They are both really pretty, but I like the CSX better as well.  Theres something about the bars on the Caber that Im not wild about.  it looks good with the stainless bracelet but I dont love it when you change to a leather strap.  The CSX looks gorgeous with the bracelet or the leather straps.  Just my opinion.  I have the CSX, sold it, bought a Caber, returned it , and rebought the CSX because I missed it,  call me crazy!!


----------



## bluediamond35

Thank you for your advice!!  I haven't even looked at the Caber yet w/ a leather strap.  

I normally like using the stainless steel band but the straps are super cute!


----------



## liuyinn

CSX 36 Diamond all the way!!! Good luck!


----------



## Brennamom

Has anyone ever sent their Michele to their repair faciity on Dallas for work?  Good?  Bad? More or less expensive than local watch repair?  My vintage stopped working and I'm heartsick.  I wear it every day   TIA!


----------



## bluediamond35

I just purchased a Michele Extreme Couture Watch from Nordstrom Rack. 
I think it is different looking but it sits very high. Also really heavy.      

What do you think?  Modeling pics to follow


http://www.michele.com/en_US/shop/e...tml?BC=&identifier=&identifier2=&identifier3=


----------



## Selena

Wanted to share my new baby:

http://s38.photobucket.com/albums/e...iew&current=e4bcdcd8.jpg&evt=user_media_share

It's so sparkly and I love love love the black face!


----------



## Texas Girl

^^^^^That is gorgeous!!!


----------



## jewelgal

Does anyone have this watch? Would love to know what you think! Saw it at the rack under 250, but not sure if it is too manly or chunky, especially since there are no diamonds . Have really been wanting a michele .


----------



## sneezz

^I like it, not manly at all and <$250 is a great price for a Michele watch IMO.


----------



## BellaShoes

Grab it! That is a steal for a chrome Michele!


----------



## jburgh

bluediamond35 said:


> I just purchased a Michele Extreme Couture Watch from Nordstrom Rack.
> I think it is different looking but it sits very high. Also really heavy.
> 
> What do you think?  Modeling pics to follow
> 
> 
> http://www.michele.com/en_US/shop/e...tml?BC=&identifier=&identifier2=&identifier3=
> 
> View attachment 1250622



I tried this on at a Rack last week.  It is very pretty and I like that it looks somewhat reptilian (at least to me).  It does sit up higher, I was worried that I would smack it into something. It has a mineral crystal, not sapphire.  I have broken mineral crystals before.  If you are careful, you should not have any issues.


----------



## jewelgal

I just found this two tone Deco Park Diamond  with leather strap at the rack today for $599!!!! Think its a better choice than the park Milou I posted last week??? Does anyone have the two tone and if so what do you think of them. I thought it could be really versatile and could look great with the tortoise brown band. Would love your feedback. Thanks


----------



## Oniomaniac

How much did you ladies see the extreme couture at the rack for? Thanks!


----------



## sassc

jewelgal said:


> I just found this two tone Deco Park Diamond with leather strap at the rack today for $599!!!! Think its a better choice than the park Milou I posted last week??? Does anyone have the two tone and if so what do you think of them. I thought it could be really versatile and could look great with the tortoise brown band. Would love your feedback. Thanks


 
This is really pretty.  I like it better than the other one, especially with the diamonds.  I have a two tone and love it.


----------



## jewelgal

Thanks! What color band do you have on your two tone?


----------



## sassc

jewelgal said:


> Thanks! What color band do you have on your two tone?


 I have built up a pretty big collection of bands, so it varies.  Im really trying to be on a band ban, LOL, but its not working!  Sometimes I wear it with the two toned bracelet but it looks good with all the neutrals as well as the bright colors and textured skins.  It's amazing how you can totally change the look of the watch just by changing the band. I posted the link to my collection of bands on this thread somewhere.  I think im up to um about 30 bands...yikes! Not sure how that happened


----------



## jewelgal

I am sure I will starting a collection myself. i  can just add that to my massive jewelry addiction. I am still debating on wether or not to keep that  silver Milou, it was such a good price. I was thinking it may dress up a bit with some different bands, but just not sure if it has pizazz to it like the Deco Park Diamond does.


----------



## Oniomaniac

I wish I could say my addiction is to the bands...unfortunately, mine is to the actual watch. I think I may be up to 7 or 8 Michele watches. I'll see if I can post a pic soon


----------



## katiya2009

jewelgal said:


> I just found this two tone Deco Park Diamond  with leather strap at the rack today for $599!!!! Think its a better choice than the park Milou I posted last week??? Does anyone have the two tone and if so what do you think of them. I thought it could be really versatile and could look great with the tortoise brown band. Would love your feedback. Thanks




Where is Rack? Nordstorm rack at Union Square? If it is, I was there couple of days ago, saw some Michele watches, but didn't ask for the prices, because I was in a rush.
Thank you.


----------



## jewelgal

The one I go to is in Northbrook, they just had some new ones in today, but was in a rush too so I couldn't price them either!


----------



## sassc

Oniomaniac said:


> I wish I could say my addiction is to the bands...unfortunately, mine is to the actual watch. I think I may be up to 7 or 8 Michele watches. I'll see if I can post a pic soon


 
Oooh please do!! I love to see other folks collections


----------



## sassc

jewelgal said:


> I am sure I will starting a collection myself. i can just add that to my massive jewelry addiction. I am still debating on wether or not to keep that silver Milou, it was such a good price. I was thinking it may dress up a bit with some different bands, but just not sure if it has pizazz to it like the Deco Park Diamond does.


 
Or see if you could find a Stainless or two toned stainless/gold Bracelet for the diamond one, that would look really nice and dressy!


----------



## jewelgal

I second that, would love to see the collection to get some ideas for the new watch. Still need to decide on that silver milou on the last page though ladies. Give me some advice , keep it along with the diamond one, or just return it????


----------



## bluediamond35

jburgh said:


> I tried this on at a Rack last week.  It is very pretty and I like that it looks somewhat reptilian (at least to me).  It does sit up higher, I was worried that I would smack it into something. It has a mineral crystal, not sapphire.  I have broken mineral crystals before.  If you are careful, you should not have any issues.



Thank you for the advice!  Actually I am return this watch because while Nordstroms was adjusting the watch, the band broke!  NR is trying find me one to replace it.  Its either they find me a new one, refund my money, or NR would send the watch to Michele for repair but it would take six weeks!


----------



## bluediamond35

jewelgal said:


> I second that, would love to see the collection to get some ideas for the new watch. Still need to decide on that silver milou on the last page though ladies. Give me some advice , keep it along with the diamond one, or just return it????



I say keep.  There are times when you want to wear a plain watch.  Also I think its a great price for a Michele watch that comes with the stainless steel band!


----------



## bluediamond35

jewelgal said:


> I just found this two tone Deco Park Diamond  with leather strap at the rack today for $599!!!! Think its a better choice than the park Milou I posted last week??? Does anyone have the two tone and if so what do you think of them. I thought it could be really versatile and could look great with the tortoise brown band. Would love your feedback. Thanks



I almost bought this watch!  Was debating but had to make my train.  Went back the next day and it was gone!  I like the stainless steel band, but to buy a band, it would have cost $300+ which is half the price of this watch.


----------



## bluediamond35

PLEASE HELP ME CHOOSE A MICHELE WATCH.  

Trying to decide between a black noir deco with diamonds or a gold deco 16 with diamonds.  What do you think?

Do you think the black on black is a fad?  Will the gold tarnish?  Which should I buy? Any advice is appreciated!  Thank you


----------



## jewelgal

Thanks for the input!! Even though I love the black face watch, I think the gold is better in the long run. I have a ton of the dark jewelry now, but won't buy anything too expensive because I feel it is going to be fleeting. Don't know how their gold holds up yet,


----------



## Oniomaniac

I love the noir collection, I personally own the Urban and if I didn't own two of the deco, and a regular sports sail I would probably purchase those in noir as well.


----------



## bluediamond35

I love the sport sail I want one... Eventually


----------



## jewelgal

Okay Ladies, I have finalized the new Michele collection! I am keeping the gorgeous diamond deco, and bought a cool brown patent for it today. I am returning the Park Milou from a few posts ago, since today I found this great CSX Chronograph and the Rack for $299!! I think I am off to a good start. Would love to know where to get some more bands off price though , especially the two tone stainless steel for the diamond deco . Any thoughts???


----------



## Oniomaniac

jewelgal said:


> Okay Ladies, I have finalized the new Michele collection! I am keeping the gorgeous diamond deco, and bought a cool brown patent for it today. I am returning the Park Milou from a few posts ago, since today I found this great CSX Chronograph and the Rack for $299!! I think I am off to a good start. Would love to know where to get some more bands off price though , especially the two tone stainless steel for the diamond deco . Any thoughts???



I don't like to recommend evilbay, but there is one seller on there that sells authentic michele straps for a fraction of the cost. If you need more info PM me because I don't want to seem like i'm promoting for anybody because I'm not affiliated with the person at all. I've just purchased from him before and have never had a problem.


----------



## bluediamond35

jewelgal said:


> Okay Ladies, I have finalized the new Michele collection! I am keeping the gorgeous diamond deco, and bought a cool brown patent for it today. I am returning the Park Milou from a few posts ago, since today I found this great CSX Chronograph and the Rack for $299!! I think I am off to a good start. Would love to know where to get some more bands off price though , especially the two tone stainless steel for the diamond deco . Any thoughts???




Awesome deal for the CSX 36!


----------



## bluediamond35

bluediamond35 said:


> Awesome deal for the CSX 36!



Also the rack, off fifth and sometimes regular Nordstroms have bands on sale.  Check out Amazon.com.  Michele sells bands on amazon


----------



## jewelgal

Thanks a bunch, I will be on the lookout!


----------



## BagLover79

Hi Ladies...I have a Michele Large Urban with the date (it's an older version... for pics see post 313). Does anyone know why the date goes to 40 rather than the standard 30 days within the month? This is so annoying because I have to reset it each month. I love my watch but I'm thinking replacing it with the newer urban that doesn't have the date.


----------



## bluediamond35

Sorry I don't have an urban but have you tried emailing Michele?  I have contacted them and have received reponses within 24 hours


----------



## BagLover79

Thank you for the suggestion I've emailed Michele.


----------



## DC-Cutie

*jewelgal* - thanks for the heads-up on the CSX.  I went over to The Rack this morning and got one for me and another for my sister for Christmas.  Great deal!!!


----------



## jewelgal

Glad to help! My girlfriend was lucky enough to snag the last CSX at our Nordstrom yesterday afternoon too! I took my Michele scores into my favorite jewelry clerk at the regular Nordies to get the bands sized and she was floored by the pieces and prices, expecially for the diamond deco!


----------



## DC-Cutie

uuggghh!!!  My CSX is defective.  The clasp won't stay closed, thankfully The Rack has another in stock, so I'll go pick it up tomorrow and hopefully it won't be defective...


----------



## sneezz

So I finally got to try on the urban mini but they didn't have the one without the diamonds on the bezel.  What do you all think of the size?


----------



## DC-Cutie

^^ I like it!  Looks very nice on you...


----------



## glamorioustasha

Can some please PM me if you see MWW06V000001 MICHELE Deco 16 Diamond Stainless Bracelet watch at a great price..Thanks


----------



## sneezz

DC-Cutie said:


> ^^ I like it!  Looks very nice on you...



Thanks!  I'm still debating whether or not to get the urban mini with diamond hour markers as I've been on a spending spree lately. ush:


----------



## Oniomaniac

Here is my collection as promised...some of them don't have straps on them because I rotate them around and I didn't feel like attaching all the straps just for a photo shoot 

(Sorry for the poor lighting)

*From left to right:* CSX Ceramic in black, Deco Moderene in Stainless, Deco Diamond in Gold, Large Tahitian Jelly in black and gold, Diamond Sport sail in stainless, Stainless and Ceramic Tahitian in white/stainless.
*Bottom row:* Extreme Butterfly in Stainless, and Large Urban Noir.






Here are closer pictures of them:














The sad part is that I have one more on the way. I just can't seem to stop :shame:


----------



## bluediamond35

Wow amazing collection!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bluediamond35

Westbury Nordstroms Rack has a variety of Michele watches for sale. 
CSX 39, Deco, Milou, Milou Park, Michele Sport, Extreme Couture etc. Biggest supply of Michele watches I have ever seen a Nordstrom Rack.


----------



## Oniomaniac

bluediamond35 said:


> Wow amazing collection!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thank you  

I seriously wish I had more self-control, lol. It's a terrible addiction, but at least it's nice to look at, hahaha.


----------



## Oniomaniac

bluediamond35 said:


> Westbury Nordstroms Rack has a variety of Michele watches for sale.
> CSX 39, Deco, Milou, Milou Park, Michele Sport, Extreme Couture etc. Biggest supply of Michele watches I have ever seen a Nordstrom Rack.



Which deco? And which sport sail? Any of the noir and blanc series? :sigh:


----------



## bluediamond35

Oniomaniac said:


> Which deco? And which sport sail? Any of the noir and blanc series? :sigh:


 

There are two white blanc urban with a leather strap at Union Square. It was high 800. I saw them on Tuesday

No black noirs

No sport sail, but one that looked like your jelly watch. It had a inside white face surronded by stainless steel rim and with stainless band. It was 270


----------



## Oniomaniac

bluediamond35 said:


> There are two white blanc urban with a leather strap at Union Square. It was high 800. I saw them on Tuesday
> 
> No black noirs
> 
> No sport sail, but one that looked like your jelly watch. It had a inside white face surronded by stainless steel rim and with stainless band. It was 270



My white tahitian or the black jelly? Thanks for the update!


----------



## bluediamond35

Oniomaniac said:


> My white tahitian or the black jelly? Thanks for the update!


 

Hi Oniomaniac, 

White tahitian. Silver steel silver instead of white.  Oh and CSX was $299


----------



## bluediamond35

Oniomaniac said:


> Thank you
> 
> I seriously wish I had more self-control, lol. It's a terrible addiction, but at least it's nice to look at, hahaha.


 
I know how you feel. It is addicting! I know I should be saving for a Rolex or an Omega or something else but when I see Michele on sale...I go crazy!


----------



## jewelgal

Thanks for the collection pics! It's giving me ideas!!! Stopped by my rack today and they had a bunch of new Micheles just in the park milou with diamonds, another csx version with diamonds and while quilted strap. I have just got to stop going because that watch counter and the thrill of seeing what new bargain Micheles they have is too hard to resist!! BTW, am loving that  big black patent band with the snaps, is it comfy??


----------



## katiya2009

hello everyone! this is my first Michele Watch and I love it! The only thing is, I'm clueless on how to change the date and the day (( I didn't ask the seller (at Nordstorm Rack) and the instructions in the book did not help me either((( I guess I'm not smart enough for that maybe someone would help me out? Right now it says Tuesday the 5th, although today is Monday the 6th. I know how to change it to 6th, but have no idea how to change the day of the week (((( please help((


----------



## katiya2009

p.s. and also the one on the right, 1/10 second counter is constantly running. Does it have to do that, or it has to be in steady condition? I'm sorry for so many questions...((


----------



## lazarus86

Katiya, Relax 
Is it an automatic or quartz (battery powered watch) ?
If it's an automatic, be careful WHEN you change the date.  Usually the hours between like 9 pm and sometime in the AM are not a good time to change the date because of the way the movement is made.  It could damage it.
I don't think this applies to quartz watches.

The only thing that *should* be running is the small seconds hand.  The large seconds hand (main seconds hand) is the chronograph timer hand, similar to my Victorinox Swiss Army watch.

Usually the way chronograph watches work is the TOP button is the stop/start and the bottom one is the reset, the middle is the crown.  If it's running (all the dials) hit the top button once, see if it stops.  If it does, hit the bottom button to get it to reset.  

To change the date, usually you pull the crown (if it's a screw-down crown, you must unscrew it counter clockwise) and pull it out the first stop.  Try turning it clockwise to see if the time advances.  If it does not, try turning it counter clockwise.  Note: Usually on most chronograph watches, setting the date will not interrupt the time...so seconds hand should still tick.  If the entire time stops, you may have pulled it out too far.

As far as the day...I have no idea.  It might be an additional feature on the crown.

Also, make sure that when you DO set the day/date, it advances sometime around midnight...if it advances around noon-ish, it's set 12 hours off the correct time (AM vs PM kinda thing). 

If that sounds like gibberish to you (I have a feeling it might, I'm over-tired) here's the instruction manual from the Michele watch website 
http://www.michele.com/wcsstore/Michele/images/en_US/pdf/customerservice/Michele_InstWarr_03_07.pdf

Best of luck!


----------



## sassc

Oniomaniac said:


> Here is my collection as promised...some of them don't have straps on them because I rotate them around and I didn't feel like attaching all the straps just for a photo shoot
> 
> (Sorry for the poor lighting)
> 
> *From left to right:* CSX Ceramic in black, Deco Moderene in Stainless, Deco Diamond in Gold, Large Tahitian Jelly in black and gold, Diamond Sport sail in stainless, Stainless and Ceramic Tahitian in white/stainless.
> *Bottom row:* Extreme Butterfly in Stainless, and Large Urban Noir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are closer pictures of them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sad part is that I have one more on the way. I just can't seem to stop :shame:


 
Thanks so much for sharing!  You have a fabulous collection!  Im speechless!!!  Just curious,which one(s) do you wear the most and why? Which ones are on the way?  I love the butterfly, I cant find that one for sale anymore, where did you get yours? Enjoy them, they are so beautiful!


----------



## katiya2009

lazarus86 said:


> Katiya, Relax
> Is it an automatic or quartz (battery powered watch) ?
> If it's an automatic, be careful WHEN you change the date.  Usually the hours between like 9 pm and sometime in the AM are not a good time to change the date because of the way the movement is made.  It could damage it.
> I don't think this applies to quartz watches.
> 
> The only thing that *should* be running is the small seconds hand.  The large seconds hand (main seconds hand) is the chronograph timer hand, similar to my Victorinox Swiss Army watch.
> 
> Usually the way chronograph watches work is the TOP button is the stop/start and the bottom one is the reset, the middle is the crown.  If it's running (all the dials) hit the top button once, see if it stops.  If it does, hit the bottom button to get it to reset.
> 
> To change the date, usually you pull the crown (if it's a screw-down crown, you must unscrew it counter clockwise) and pull it out the first stop.  Try turning it clockwise to see if the time advances.  If it does not, try turning it counter clockwise.  Note: Usually on most chronograph watches, setting the date will not interrupt the time...so seconds hand should still tick.  If the entire time stops, you may have pulled it out too far.
> 
> As far as the day...I have no idea.  It might be an additional feature on the crown.
> 
> Also, make sure that when you DO set the day/date, it advances sometime around midnight...if it advances around noon-ish, it's set 12 hours off the correct time (AM vs PM kinda thing).
> 
> If that sounds like gibberish to you (I have a feeling it might, I'm over-tired) here's the instruction manual from the Michele watch website
> http://www.michele.com/wcsstore/Michele/images/en_US/pdf/customerservice/Michele_InstWarr_03_07.pdf
> 
> Best of luck!



Thank you for your response!! But I think I'm gona have to return or exchange the watch. It stopped overnight...(((


----------



## Oniomaniac

sassc said:


> Thanks so much for sharing!  You have a fabulous collection!  Im speechless!!!  Just curious,which one(s) do you wear the most and why? Which ones are on the way?  I love the butterfly, I cant find that one for sale anymore, where did you get yours? Enjoy them, they are so beautiful!



Honestly, I wear my ceramic CSX the most, it's so durable! I've had it for a year and a half now and it looks just like the day I bought it. A close second would probably be between the sports sail and the deco moderne. The rest I interchange with my outfits. I've also got a couple of other watches by other designers, but I love the way my Michele's look on, so I always end up favoring them. 

The butterfly I had actually pre-ordered from Nordstrom's when it first came out. I think they sold out relatively quickly even though I've spotted one here and there at bloomingdales.

I have the new Jetway on the way. I love the size of it. It's funny because when I first saw the sports sail I hated it and the more I saw it in the store the more I fell in love with it. When I finally purchased it I didn't regret it for a second. That watch gets the most compliments! It may have something to do with the size, lol. I felt the same way about the Jetway until I saw it in person and put it on...I should really just steer clear from any Michele counters, lol.

Let me know if you have any other questions, and if you can get your hands on a ceramic one, GET IT! They are so timeless and durable, you'll feel like it's a new watch every time you look at it.


----------



## bluediamond35

I saw the  butterfly Michele watch at Costco a while ago. It was the only Michele watch and it sold pretty quick. I was surprised to see it as my Costco never carries Michele watches


----------



## sassc

Oniomaniac said:


> Honestly, I wear my ceramic CSX the most, it's so durable! I've had it for a year and a half now and it looks just like the day I bought it. A close second would probably be between the sports sail and the deco moderne. The rest I interchange with my outfits. I've also got a couple of other watches by other designers, but I love the way my Michele's look on, so I always end up favoring them.
> 
> The butterfly I had actually pre-ordered from Nordstrom's when it first came out. I think they sold out relatively quickly even though I've spotted one here and there at bloomingdales.
> 
> I have the new Jetway on the way. I love the size of it. It's funny because when I first saw the sports sail I hated it and the more I saw it in the store the more I fell in love with it. When I finally purchased it I didn't regret it for a second. That watch gets the most compliments! It may have something to do with the size, lol. I felt the same way about the Jetway until I saw it in person and put it on...I should really just steer clear from any Michele counters, lol.
> 
> Let me know if you have any other questions, and if you can get your hands on a ceramic one, GET IT! They are so timeless and durable, you'll feel like it's a new watch every time you look at it.


 
Thanks for your response! OK, so I probably shouldnt tell you this , but I saw a white ceramic Jetway at Bloomingdales last night.  It had just come in and it was TDF!!!


----------



## sassc

bluediamond35 said:


> I saw the butterfly Michele watch at Costco a while ago. It was the only Michele watch and it sold pretty quick. I was surprised to see it as my Costco never carries Michele watches


 
Thanks so much!  I will have to check our Costco out!.


----------



## bluediamond35

sassc said:


> Thanks for your response! OK, so I probably shouldnt tell you this , but I saw a white ceramic Jetway at Bloomingdales last night.  It had just come in and it was TDF!!!



That sounds gorgeous. My bloomies is having a Michele trunk show next week. I'll have to stop by.


----------



## katlun

yesterday I was at the Rack and they made anouncement that they have just got a shipment in of Michele watches

well I put down the shoes I was looking at and made my way over to the display counter

I had picked up a Large Tahitian Jelly Bean Stainless Steel Navy at bloomingdales F&F sale but I wasn't sure I liked the jelly band but I really like the face of the watch and love the navy & silver but you cannot change the band or atleast that is what I was told by a SA, who also told me to basically not to waste my money on a jelly to spend alittle more & get a better watch, but I didn't listen because I love the contrast of the navy & silver.

But the Rack had this watch for $269.97 and I can change the band & get a navy one:

http://cgi.ebay.com/MICHELE-CSX-SPO...458327948?pt=Wristwatches&hash=item1e5fec1b8c

I just have a question about the K1 MINERAL crystal, does that get damaged easy?  I am not the most careful person.


----------



## pmburk

I am new to this thread and don't own any Michele watches, but I'm considering the black/gold Tahitian jelly watch:

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat2830732cat4870731cat000264cat10930743

Does anyone own this and would it be possible to post a photo of it being worn? What is the size like? 

Thanks!!!


----------



## Oniomaniac

sassc said:


> Thanks for your response! OK, so I probably shouldnt tell you this , but I saw a white ceramic Jetway at Bloomingdales last night.  It had just come in and it was TDF!!!



Unfortunately, I've already seen it and fallen in love with it and talked myself out of it all at the same time. I opted for the regular steel one so that I can change the straps on it, not to mention I'm only trying to have one ceramic in each color, even though I LOVE ceramic watches. I think I might sell my tahitian steel and white and get a white deco ceramic, what do you guys think? I like the idea of square ceramics as the going trend is round right now. I also like the bigger face. This would be my third deco, even though one is a moderne, one is gold, and the last would be ceramic.

Advice, PLEASE!!


----------



## Oniomaniac

pmburk said:


> I am new to this thread and don't own any Michele watches, but I'm considering the black/gold Tahitian jelly watch:
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat2830732cat4870731cat000264cat10930743
> 
> Does anyone own this and would it be possible to post a photo of it being worn? What is the size like?
> 
> Thanks!!!



I own it and posted a picture of it on page 32. You can see the size relative to the other watches if you're familiar with them. I love the size and the watch gets a ton of compliments. Your best bet is to go into any department store and try it on. Regardless of how it'll look on anyone else, you should see it on your wrist. Good luck!


----------



## Oniomaniac

In case anyone wanted to see the beauty sassc is referring to:

http://www.michele.com/en_US/shop/n...iamond_stainless_steel-MWW17B000001.html?BC=Y


----------



## sassc

Oniomaniac said:


> Unfortunately, I've already seen it and fallen in love with it and talked myself out of it all at the same time. I opted for the regular steel one so that I can change the straps on it, not to mention I'm only trying to have one ceramic in each color, even though I LOVE ceramic watches. I think I might sell my tahitian steel and white and get a white deco ceramic, what do you guys think? I like the idea of square ceramics as the going trend is round right now. I also like the bigger face. This would be my third deco, even though one is a moderne, one is gold, and the last would be ceramic.
> 
> Advice, PLEASE!!


 I think the white ceramic Deco is really unique and chic.  I saw someone post a modeling picture of theirs with an Hermes bracelet, I believe it was BethC?  Cant remember where exactly.  I have considered buying the same one in Black ceramic.

I so much wanted to buy that white Jetway last night but I own a white Chanel J12 so it does not make sense.  I considered selling my J12 for a moment....  I am hoping that they come out with Jetway in Black ceramic...if they do it is MINE!!!


----------



## sassc

FYI I just found Bethc post is on this thread page 25 modeling the white ceramic deco...


----------



## angellina2281

My new watch from NM Last Call


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Some of the straps are on sale on the Michele site.  Also some of the Tahitian jelly watches.


----------



## Louis&Mark

any mod pics of the ss jetway??  i love it w.the 3 link bracelet.


----------



## Brennamom

Kitsunegrl said:


> Some of the straps are on sale on the Michele site. Also some of the Tahitian jelly watches.


 
I just saw some of the jellys on sale for 30% at NM...this is reg NM, not Last Call...


----------



## Oniomaniac

Louis&Mark said:


> any mod pics of the ss jetway??  i love it w.the 3 link bracelet.



Let me see if I can get mine put together and get a modeling shot for you. No promises immediately because I'm super busy with the holidays, but i'll do my best!


----------



## Louis&Mark

yay!!  thanks *oniomaniac*!!


----------



## bluediamond35

Couple new watches at Nordstrom Rack. I am banned from going there!  

I saw a blanc deco diamond with leather strap for $570.

Also saw a rose motif deco with black rose leather strap. This deco had diamonds on the outside and on the markers.  Lots of bling for $610

18m Black face and white face sport watch with matching watch bracelet. These watches are 270.


----------



## bluediamond35

Bloomingdales has straps for 50% off.  Use your bloomingdales card and get an additional 15% off.


----------



## forever718

Hi! I'm new to the michele forum! I have been dying for a CSX-36. But, Nordstrom rack had the csx sport on sale for $267. I had to buy it! Now I'm thinking about it though. I havn't taken any links out yet b/c I'm still unsure of what to do. Should I keep it? I haven't seen the csx 36 for that price anywhere. But also, it seems a little heavy. Are all michele watches heavy? do you just get used to it?

http://cgi.ebay.com/MICHELE-CSX-SPOR...item1e5fec1b8c


----------



## katlun

^I picked up the same watch at the Rack and I too am having the same problem, should I kept it or return it??

and this too is my first Michele


----------



## bluediamond35

I like the CSX sport since you can change the straps and make it sporty or dressy.  
The price is good.  

The Michele Tahitian Jelly watches you see at the regular department store are priced at $295.  These silicone straps are not changeable.  

I find some of the Michele watches are kind of heavy but I have gotten use to it.   I also bought this CSX sport watch, but I am also on the fence.  I am in between this watch or a diamond deco I picked up at the rack.


----------



## bluediamond35

Louis&Mark said:


> i have gold tone but it's only 2 months old. will let you know about tarnish.  keeping my fingers crossed....




Hello - Wondering how your beautiful watch is holding up?  I hope it did not tarnish.  The potential issue of tarnish is why I am hesitating on buying a gold watch.


----------



## katlun

bluediamond35 said:


> I like the CSX sport since you can change the straps and make it sporty or dressy.
> The price is good.
> 
> The Michele Tahitian Jelly watches you see at the regular department store are priced at $295. These silicone straps are not changeable.
> 
> I find some of the Michele watches are kind of heavy but I have gotten use to it. I also bought this CSX sport watch, but I am also on the fence. I am in between this watch or a diamond deco I picked up at the rack.


 
I know the price is really too good, must stay out of the Rack

and I picked up a Navy tahitan jelly watch because I like the silver & navy together and loved the face of the watch, the CSX face is nice but the jelly one I like just a little bit more

I really want to keep then both but it seems silly to have two watches so similar and the CSX sport like you said I can change the band and the jelly seems to be a fad

need to make up my mind


----------



## Louis&Mark

hi bd35! my watch is about 6 months old now and there's absolutely no tarnish. i've been wearing it almost on a daily basis. and there are tiny scratches on the clasp only. otherwise the watch looks the same as the day i got it! there's very little gold on the face itself which is my main concern since the strap is relatively easy to replace. but so far it looks awesome.  

which michele do you have in mind?  the modern deco II is a big watch and it's heavy, which you get used to.  but i don't mind the weight.  i actually prefer it over a very light weight watch.  just feels more substantial.




bluediamond35 said:


> Hello - Wondering how your beautiful watch is holding up? I hope it did not tarnish. The potential issue of tarnish is why I am hesitating on buying a gold watch.


----------



## Louis&Mark

forever718 said:


> Hi! I'm new to the michele forum! I have been dying for a CSX-36. But, Nordstrom rack had the csx sport on sale for $267. I had to buy it! Now I'm thinking about it though. I havn't taken any links out yet b/c I'm still unsure of what to do. Should I keep it? I haven't seen the csx 36 for that price anywhere. But also, it seems a little heavy. Are all michele watches heavy? do you just get used to it?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/MICHELE-CSX-SPOR...item1e5fec1b8c[URL="http://www.http://cgi.ebay.com/MICHELE-CSX-SPORT-STAINLESS-WATCH-MWW03Q000001-NEW-/130458327948"]
> [/URL]


 

the price is awesome!  i would keep it.  



katlun said:


> ^I picked up the same watch at the Rack and I too am having the same problem, should I kept it or return it??
> 
> and this too is my first Michele


----------



## methcat

here's my Michele Mini Urban with diamonds! It's the best picture I have, sorry! I'm obsessed with it, I wear it all the time.


----------



## Louis&Mark

it's gorgeous methcat!!  love it w.DY bracelet.


----------



## meimeow

Hi everyone, i'm relatively new to Michele watches and I recently picked this one up. I was so excited when I purchased it, but when I went home to google some pictures of "Michele CSX," I noticed that my watch doesn't look like the pictures on the Nordstrom and Michele website. 

I am attaching pictures of the watch I purchased and the stock photo of the CSX from Nordstrom's site. The font(?) of the numbers on the dial is different, the "CSX" and "DIAMOND" are in different places on the face, the watch I purchased does not have the number "12," and the placement of the red Michele logo is different.


Has anyone seen the watch I purchased? Has it ever existed (legitimately)?? My concern is that it may not be authentic. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated! I really want to love this watch, but can't do so not knowing if it's authentic. 


TIA! 

http://i1120.photobucket.com/albums/l496/mglei1/IMG_5375.jpg

http://i1120.photobucket.com/albums/l496/mglei1/IMG_5372.jpg

http://i1120.photobucket.com/albums/l496/mglei1/nordstrom.jpg


----------



## jello_1955

^^
Meimeow-- my CSX is a couple of years old so I don't know if they have changed that much but the back of my watch looks nothing like yours.  It is much plainer; the word "Michele" is horizontal across the back.  Also, the numbers on my watch are the same font as the Nordstrom's picture and everything else looks exactly like it.    My CSX says .54 CT TW and 90 diamonds.


----------



## meimeow

Could mine be an older model? The last page of my instructions booklet says 11/08, is this a date? 


Hopefully more people can chime in, thanks Jello!


----------



## windy

meimeow said:


> Hi everyone, i'm relatively new to Michele watches and I recently picked this one up. I was so excited when I purchased it, but when I went home to google some pictures of "Michele CSX," I noticed that my watch doesn't look like the pictures on the Nordstrom and Michele website.
> 
> I am attaching pictures of the watch I purchased and the stock photo of the CSX from Nordstrom's site. The font(?) of the numbers on the dial is different, the "CSX" and "DIAMOND" are in different places on the face, the watch I purchased does not have the number "12," and the placement of the red Michele logo is different.
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen the watch I purchased? Has it ever existed (legitimately)?? My concern is that it may not be authentic. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated! I really want to love this watch, but can't do so not knowing if it's authentic.
> 
> 
> TIA!
> 
> http://i1120.photobucket.com/albums/l496/mglei1/IMG_5375.jpg
> 
> http://i1120.photobucket.com/albums/l496/mglei1/IMG_5372.jpg
> 
> http://i1120.photobucket.com/albums/l496/mglei1/nordstrom.jpg




You could send the pics to Michele and have them authenticate the watch possibly through your photos.  I have contacted them before and they were very helpful.  Their contact e-mail address is on the Michele website.  Just a thought....


----------



## jello_1955

I agree with Windy-- contact Michele.  I do have to say that the font on your watch is so different that what is shown on the website and I don't think they have changed it.


----------



## Brennamom

Maybe it's because all my CSXs are non-diamond (except for the Seaside) but all my backs are MM not Michele written out.  And some of mine are older than 2008...I'd be curious to see what Michele says.  Also, check your local Nords/Bloomies/Neiman's and see if there is a trunk show scheduled.  The Rep will be a great source of info and history.  Good luck!


----------



## dotnative

I purchased the same exact watch (referring to post #517) myself from Nordstrom Rack. I was wondering the same thing. Could not find it on the website. I am contemplating returning it because it's kind of big and chunky. How do I know which size it is (meaning 33, 36 or 39)? 

I also visited Fossil and Saks off 5th. Did not see this watch. I purchase a Urban Diamond (It looks similar to Milou) with out of band for $349.99 so I think I should return the CSX because it was more money. What do you think? I am so unsure.


----------



## bluediamond35

meimeow said:


> Hi everyone, i'm relatively new to Michele watches and I recently picked this one up. I was so excited when I purchased it, but when I went home to google some pictures of "Michele CSX," I noticed that my watch doesn't look like the pictures on the Nordstrom and Michele website.
> 
> I am attaching pictures of the watch I purchased and the stock photo of the CSX from Nordstrom's site. The font(?) of the numbers on the dial is different, the "CSX" and "DIAMOND" are in different places on the face, the watch I purchased does not have the number "12," and the placement of the red Michele logo is different.
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen the watch I purchased? Has it ever existed (legitimately)?? My concern is that it may not be authentic. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated! I really want to love this watch, but can't do so not knowing if it's authentic.
> 
> 
> TIA!
> 
> http://i1120.photobucket.com/albums/l496/mglei1/IMG_5375.jpg
> 
> http://i1120.photobucket.com/albums/l496/mglei1/IMG_5372.jpg
> 
> http://i1120.photobucket.com/albums/l496/mglei1/nordstrom.jpg


 

The CSX model you bought at the Rack is the CSX39 model.  The CSX model you see at the regular department stores and on the Michele website is the CSX 36.

The CSX 39 is larger then the CSX 36.  The 39 uses a 20mm band, while the CSX 36 uses a 18mm band.  Also I believe the 39 model is an older version.  I think the pricing difference reflects this...


----------



## bluediamond35

dotnative said:


> I purchased the same exact watch (referring to post #517) myself from Nordstrom Rack. I was wondering the same thing. Could not find it on the website. I am contemplating returning it because it's kind of big and chunky. How do I know which size it is (meaning 33, 36 or 39)?
> 
> I also visited Fossil and Saks off 5th. Did not see this watch. I purchase a Urban Diamond (It looks similar to Milou) with out of band for $349.99 so I think I should return the CSX because it was more money. What do you think? I am so unsure.


 
The one you like better, is the one you should keep....


----------



## bluediamond35

Louis&Mark said:


> hi bd35! my watch is about 6 months old now and there's absolutely no tarnish. i've been wearing it almost on a daily basis. and there are tiny scratches on the clasp only. otherwise the watch looks the same as the day i got it! there's very little gold on the face itself which is my main concern since the strap is relatively easy to replace. but so far it looks awesome.
> 
> which michele do you have in mind? the modern deco II is a big watch and it's heavy, which you get used to. but i don't mind the weight. i actually prefer it over a very light weight watch. just feels more substantial.


 

Thanks so much for the reply Louis & Mark! I am considering the gold deco with diamonds (Size 16).   I think its a good size watch that will stay in "style". Not too big or small.


----------



## bluediamond35

katlun said:


> I know the price is really too good, must stay out of the Rack
> 
> and I picked up a Navy tahitan jelly watch because I like the silver & navy together and loved the face of the watch, the CSX face is nice but the jelly one I like just a little bit more
> 
> I really want to keep then both but it seems silly to have two watches so similar and the CSX sport like you said I can change the band and the jelly seems to be a fad
> 
> need to make up my mind


 

If you like the jelly, you can always buy the silicone jelly watch strap.  I believe the retail price for the strap is $70


----------



## katlun

^I think I am going to keep them both 

the jelly and the CSX, it's my christmas present to myself


----------



## methcat

Louis&Mark said:


> it's gorgeous methcat!!  love it w.DY bracelet.



thank you


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Methcat* - I love your DY, it looks great paired with the Michele!


----------



## IStuckACello

Just got back from the Rack and despite really needing a new digital piano and laptop...I got this  Is this a specific name for this besides Deco? I'm not feeling the straps, where can I get a 18mm bracelet on sale? Bought my first Michele last month I'm feeling guilty!!!!


----------



## bemidjigreen

Michele.com currently has some straps at 1/2 off.


----------



## Squeaky00

how much did you get the deco watch from at the rack?


----------



## IStuckACello

I think (not home) $569.97 before tax! It had a QC sticker in the back...does that mean anything?


----------



## windy

IStuckACello said:


> I think (not home) $569.97 before tax! It had a QC sticker in the back...does that mean anything?



The QC stands for Quality Control.  I would think it means it has passed the QC test.  It is commonly found on the back of Michele Watches.


----------



## dotnative

IStuckACello said:


> I think (not home) $569.97 before tax! It had a QC sticker in the back...does that mean anything?



Which Nordstrom Rack did you get the deco? Also did they have another one? thx


----------



## IStuckACello

Thanks Windy! Was worried it was "imperfect"...
Dotnative, I got it at the San Francisco Rack and it was the only one... Racks will charge send if you call and talk to their accessories department just make sure you describe it exactly!


----------



## dotnative

I sort of undecided. I bought a CSX 39 at Nordstrom Rack but I am thinking I should return it and try to get a CSX 36 because the 39 seems a bit big and 20mm bands are hard to find since the style is discontinued.
It doesn't seem that Nordstrom sells 20mm bands and ebay does not have a lot of original Michele 20mm bands. One of the reason's I wanted a Michele watch is to be able to switch bands.

What do you guys think? Should I return it and look for a CSX 36 at a discount?


----------



## IStuckACello

^shop around for a month,see if you can find some bands you like?


----------



## bluediamond35

Last week I purchased a 20mm band at Bloomingdales at 50% off


----------



## Louis&Mark

sounds perfect!  hope you get it soon and post lots of pics  



bluediamond35 said:


> Thanks so much for the reply Louis & Mark! I am considering the gold deco with diamonds (Size 16). I think its a good size watch that will stay in "style". Not too big or small.


----------



## Suzzeee

BTW - my TJ Maxx (N. Cal) store had a ton of Michele watches today -- a lot of different styles - even saw one of the Noir Diamond (black ceramic with black diamonds) watches - I swear they had at least 30 in the case - no time to check but I heard on another forum that the prices were in the $599/$699 (for diamond ones) range!


----------



## DC-Cutie

dotnative said:


> I sort of undecided. I bought a CSX 39 at Nordstrom Rack but I am thinking I should return it and try to get a CSX 36 because the 39 seems a bit big and 20mm bands are hard to find since the style is discontinued.
> It doesn't seem that Nordstrom sells 20mm bands and ebay does not have a lot of original Michele 20mm bands. One of the reason's I wanted a Michele watch is to be able to switch bands.
> 
> What do you guys think? Should I return it and look for a CSX 36 at a discount?


 
I say shop around too.  I just purchased 4 20mm bands at 40-50% off


----------



## DC-Cutie

dotnative said:


> Which Nordstrom Rack did you get the deco? Also did they have another one? thx


 
As of yesterday afternoon, I saw 2 at Pentagon City NR.


----------



## funmeg

Good morning! I picked up these two watches this weekend, the MW Sport for $270 at Nordstrom Rack and the Jelly for $180 at Nordstrom. I only need one....what do you guys think?


----------



## DC-Cutie

^ nice!  I'd keep the MW Sport.  The Jelly will get dirty.


----------



## BagLover79

MW sport. It's more versatile! Congrats on the great prices.


----------



## funmeg

Thanks ladies! I'm keeping the sport  the white will be going back today.


----------



## dotnative

DC-Cutie said:


> As of yesterday afternoon, I saw 2 at Pentagon City NR.



Thanks. I will try giving them a call.


----------



## bluediamond35

Suzzeee said:


> BTW - my TJ Maxx (N. Cal) store had a ton of Michele watches today -- a lot of different styles - even saw one of the Noir Diamond (black ceramic with black diamonds) watches - I swear they had at least 30 in the case - no time to check but I heard on another forum that the prices were in the $599/$699 (for diamond ones) range!



That is sooooo bad for my wallet.


----------



## dotnative

DC-Cutie said:


> As of yesterday afternoon, I saw 2 at Pentagon City NR.



Just called no Deco at Pentagon City. The only diamond Michele they have is the Milou.

If anyone else spots a Deco at Nordstrom rack please let me know. Thx.


----------



## Suzzeee

bluediamond35 said:


> That is sooooo bad for my wallet.



Yeah -mine too  Went back today and picked up the Diamond Deco with the etched roses on the ivory face and the diamond markers - gorgeous and at $699 a total steal!  I do need to put a different band on it - it came with a matte black band w/ roses embossed on it - I'm thinking I'll go black croc or maybe get the Deco stainless band!   

Most of the watches TJ Maxx had near me (N. Cal) were diamond ones and the prices were seriously good! $599-$799 for most -- I think the black Noir Deco w/ the black diamonds was only $799!


----------



## liuyinn

dotnative said:


> Just called no Deco at Pentagon City. The only diamond Michele they have is the Milou.
> 
> If anyone else spots a Deco at Nordstrom rack please let me know. Thx.


 
Have you tried Fossil outlet in Leesburg? Last time I was there, they had a great selection...very nice staff too! Good luck!


----------



## dotnative

^^I was there. Mostly had discontinued styles nothing I liked.

BTW: I am having a Deco charge send from a Nordstrom Rack in CA. I will post when I get it. I will now have to decide between the Deco and the CSX 39 I got last week at Norstrom Rack.


----------



## bluediamond35

Suzzeee said:


> Yeah -mine too  Went back today and picked up the Diamond Deco with the etched roses on the ivory face and the diamond markers - gorgeous and at $699 a total steal!  I do need to put a different band on it - it came with a matte black band w/ roses embossed on it - I'm thinking I'll go black croc or maybe get the Deco stainless band!
> 
> Most of the watches TJ Maxx had near me (N. Cal) were diamond ones and the prices were seriously good! $599-$799 for most -- I think the black Noir Deco w/ the black diamonds was only $799!



Thanks for the tip. In going to go to TJ Maxx to check out prices. I'm not sure if the prices are comparable to Nordstrom Rack.


----------



## xoALEXA

I've been wanting/waiting for a Michele watch for a long time... and finally made my purchase at Nordstroms! I decided to go with the CSX and couldn't be happier!  I can't wait to purchase straps for different looks!


----------



## dotnative

^^^Very Nice, Is it from Nordstrom Rack or regular Nordstrom?


----------



## xoALEXA

*dotnative*, it's from regular Nordstroms.


----------



## DC-Cutie

*xoALEXA* - we're watch twins!!!  Don't you just love it.  I got mine from The Rack.  If I were you, I'd hold on to this one but also check the Rack (if you have one hear you), because I got mine for $299 (face and strap)


----------



## xoALEXA

DC-Cutie said:


> *xoALEXA* - we're watch twins!!! Don't you just love it. I got mine from The Rack. If I were you, I'd hold on to this one but also check the Rack (if you have one hear you), because I got mine for $299 (face and strap)


 

I do love it!!  Thank you! I don't beleive we have The Rack here, just a Nordstroms. Do you have any straps you like to wear with yours?


----------



## DC-Cutie

xoALEXA said:


> I do love it!!  Thank you! I don't beleive we have The Rack here, just a Nordstroms. Do you have any straps you like to wear with yours?


 
I purchased some recently 3 of them were 50% off and the other one 40% off.

A small selection on sale here: http://www.michele.com/en_US/shop/sale/straps.html?productId=&BC=Y&page=&viewall=Y


----------



## dotnative

DC-Cutie said:


> *xoALEXA* - we're watch twins!!!  Don't you just love it.  I got mine from The Rack.  If I were you, I'd hold on to this one but also check the Rack (if you have one hear you), because I got mine for $299 (face and strap)




Do you know which Norstrom rack that still has these for $299? I would like to get one for my sister's birthday. TIA


----------



## katlun

funmeg said:


> Good morning! I picked up these two watches this weekend, the MW Sport for $270 at Nordstrom Rack and the Jelly for $180 at Nordstrom. I only need one....what do you guys think?


 
I have the same watches and the same problem!  I got the jelly in navy at bloomies for $220 something with tax and then I picked up sport one at the Rack for $270 and they both look so much alike that I do not need 2 watches so similar and I think the jelly is going back because I can get a jelly strap if I want and with the sport you can change the bands but with the jelly you can't plus I think the jelly band will get hot & sweaty because of the material its made out of


----------



## BagLover79

Suzzeee said:


> Yeah -mine too Went back today and picked up the Diamond Deco with the etched roses on the ivory face and the diamond markers - gorgeous and at $699 a total steal! I do need to put a different band on it - it came with a matte black band w/ roses embossed on it - I'm thinking I'll go black croc or maybe get the Deco stainless band!
> 
> Most of the watches TJ Maxx had near me (N. Cal) were diamond ones and the prices were seriously good! $599-$799 for most -- I think the black Noir Deco w/ the black diamonds was only $799!


 
I'm thinking of getting this watch too. Can you post pics of yours?


----------



## funmeg

katlun said:


> I have the same watches and the same problem!  I got the jelly in navy at bloomies for $220 something with tax and then I picked up sport one at the Rack for $270 and they both look so much alike that I do not need 2 watches so similar and I think the jelly is going back because I can get a jelly strap if I want and with the sport you can change the bands but with the jelly you can't plus I think the jelly band will get hot & sweaty because of the material its made out of


I already returned the white one. No regrets; I definitely like the Sport better! Although I didn't have a plain stainless watch. All of my stainless watches have diamond accents.


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*Love all the pics of the Michele watches on this thread!  I've been meaning to post pics of my Michele Deco Safari, Cheetah, Diamond watch that I obtained earlier in 2010.  A dear TPF'r showed me the watch and being a Leopard Queen, it grew on me.  One would think that because of the design/color adding various straps/bracelets would be difficult...  It's not.  It actually supports a lot of different straps/bracelets that fit my personality perfectly.

These aren't the best pics but I hope you can get an idea of my love for this watch.*

Cheetah Watch & Gold Bracelet:





Cheetah Watch with Shiny Leopard Strap. Leopard on Leopard:





Watch with Shiny Leopard Strap on with charm bracelet:


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

Here are a few other straps I matched to the Cheetah watch in the store and purchased:

Cheetah & Red Croc strap:





Cheetah & black Croc:





Cheetah with Cowhide strap:


----------



## IStuckACello

Ohhh! I love the Cheetah one! I don't have the flair (sp?) to pull that off, gorgeous I'm envious!


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*Thank you kindly. *

*Eventually, I'd like to own the two toned Deco watch. *

*Of course I'd love to have the one that one of the ladies has with all the pave diamonds on and around the face! What a watch! *

*I'll have to get my straps together and take a group shot. I love the shots that feature strap collections!*

*Here are two straps (patent leather cuffs) that arrived today. Of course I now NEED the white one too! They sure do wear well. The red one has shiny flecks in it that doesn't show up in the pics on the retail sites. It's not a flat red.   Also, it's a little deeper/richer than pictured on their sites too. It is something to behold in person! *

*Thanks for allowing me to share! I sure hope others follow suit with their pics so I can continue salivating!*


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*If you're talking about my watch it's totally not for everyone but it's so totally for me.  That's the beauty of Michele and everything in life really...  There's something out there for everybody!
*


----------



## katlun

GoldenLeopardLady, I like the watch the more and more as you showed all the bands you have and based on your tpf name I would think the watch would be perfect for you


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*Thank you katlun. I wanted to share my pics especially since I hadn't seen any of that style posted.  I've got some other straps that I'd like to show.  It's a different look but it really works for this leopard girl. *


----------



## Kitsunegrl

^There are some animal print bands on the Michele site on sale.  Just saying....


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*^Heeheehee, thanks for looking out.  I had already picked up the darker leopard one and am going to get the giraffe.  If they won't work with my current watch they'll surely work with the Deco two tone that I plan to get one day.  

Okay, I'd like two more Michele watch heads: Deco two tone and the Zebra Safari watch... Regarding the latter, I like the one without the rose on it, though I love roses, but I haven't seen that one online anywhere so I would settle for the one with the rose on it.  I'd love to get it at a big discount.  Please keep an eye out for me especially those of you who go to The Rack and TJ Maxx.  I may have to hit up the Maxx myself.  The Rack's disorganization makes me anxious...  Thanks in advance you all!
*


----------



## femalebizzaro

Suzzeee said:


> BTW - my TJ Maxx (N. Cal) store had a ton of Michele watches today -- a lot of different styles - even saw one of the Noir Diamond (black ceramic with black diamonds) watches - I swear they had at least 30 in the case - no time to check but I heard on another forum that the prices were in the $599/$699 (for diamond ones) range!



Where in Nor. Cal? I went to my local one and they didn't have any.


----------



## IStuckACello

^None in Daly City or SF as far I as I know, I called a few days ago (unless they get a late shipment).
And Golden, the Rack has them all in cases! I haven't seen the zebra one there though, just more muted ones.


----------



## bluediamond35

GoldenLeopardLady said:


> *If you're talking about my watch it's totally not for everyone but it's so totally for me.  That's the beauty of Michele and everything in life really...  There's something out there for everybody!
> *



Thank you for posting the pics!  I'm new to Michele ... Didn't even know that Michele made this watch.


----------



## bluediamond35

GoldenLeopardLady said:


> *^Heeheehee, thanks for looking out.  I had already picked up the darker leopard one and am going to get the giraffe.  If they won't work with my current watch they'll surely work with the Deco two tone that I plan to get one day.
> 
> Okay, I'd like two more Michele watch heads: Deco two tone and the Zebra Safari watch... Regarding the latter, I like the one without the rose on it, though I love roses, but I haven't seen that one online anywhere so I would settle for the one with the rose on it.  I'd love to get it at a big discount.  Please keep an eye out for me especially those of you who go to The Rack and TJ Maxx.  I may have to hit up the Maxx myself.  The Rack's disorganization makes me anxious...  Thanks in advance you all!
> *



Give TJ Maxx in NYC a call.  I saw a bunch of diamond deco Michele with straps for sale. Maybe they can ship it too you.


----------



## BagLover79

GoldenLeopardLady said:


> *^Heeheehee, thanks for looking out. I had already picked up the darker leopard one and am going to get the giraffe. If they won't work with my current watch they'll surely work with the Deco two tone that I plan to get one day. *
> 
> *Okay, I'd like two more Michele watch heads: Deco two tone and the Zebra Safari watch... Regarding the latter, I like the one without the rose on it, though I love roses, but I haven't seen that one online anywhere so I would settle for the one with the rose on it. I'd love to get it at a big discount. Please keep an eye out for me especially those of you who go to The Rack and TJ Maxx. I may have to hit up the Maxx myself. The Rack's disorganization makes me anxious... Thanks in advance you all!*


 
Hi GoldenLeopardLady, TJ Maxx in Vienna VA has the zebra watch with and without the rose on it. It has a black and white patent leather strap on it. It is $699. I was there today picking up my new deco w/ diamonds and diamond markers and saw it there. Actually, when i called to put my watch on hold, the sales rep put that one on hold for me instead of the one that I wanted, but luckily it was still there.  You should give them a call and have it shipped to you. For the price, it's a steal. I love my new watch and the price was outstanding!


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*I am so glad I finally posted on this wonderful thread.* *Thank you IStuckACello, BlueDiamond and Baglover!  

Baglover, that price is certainly a deal compared to the retail price I paid for the leopard.  Darn it, I've been on several spending sprees...  It figures the Zebra watch would come up now.  Thank you so much for sharing.

I've got to get some pics of my straps uploaded soon.  The metal bracelets look best on my watch though I love, love, love the croc straps the most.  Michele had a turquoise croc on sale for $99...  I couldn't figure out what I'd wear with it...  By the time it dawned on me that I really wanted it...  Yep, it was gone.  $99 is a lot nicer to shell out than $200 for the exact same thing. 

Just wanted to say, I purchased a croc strap from someone on ebay that others have said is reputable...  Um, I didn't like the way her strap compared to mine from Bloomies at all.  I sent it back.  

Also, I emailed another seller on ebay regarding Michele straps...  The seller said she/he sells straps that are returned to the dept store that cannot be resold.  I don't know...  I'm all for a bargain but I think I'll be sticking to retail and retail store sales.  I think I'd even force myself to deal with The Rack rather than buy straps on ebay.  Just be careful out there you all.  I'm sure you all know that as with any sale on ebay, good communication with the seller is key.

Thanks again so much ladies.  Gotta check out Maxx in Va! 

Baglover, congrats on your watch!
*


----------



## katlun

BagLover79 said:


> Hi GoldenLeopardLady, TJ Maxx in Vienna VA has the zebra watch with and without the rose on it. It has a black and white patent leather strap on it. It is $699. I was there today picking up my new deco w/ diamonds and diamond markers and saw it there. Actually, when i called to put my watch on hold, the sales rep put that one on hold for me instead of the one that I wanted, but luckily it was still there.  You should give them a call and have it shipped to you. For the price, it's a steal. I love my new watch and the price was outstanding!


 
I am in Miami and my Tj Maxx had 2 zebra watches the other day


----------



## BagLover79

Hi Ladies,  The Fossel in Leesburg VA had an orange, teal, white, and black michele jelly bean watch for $99. What a steal! I was also able to get my deco 18mm stainless steal band for $49.


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*Thanks for looking out katlun...  I hope they stay at Maxx for awhile.  I'm not ready to spring the cash just yet.

BagLover, thanks for keeping us abreast of what's out there in the world of Michele!  Congrats for getting your stainless steel bracelet at a great price!

Here's a group shot of most of my watch bands.  A few are missing but you've seen them in the first few pics. ( I'm moving jewelry into a new jewelry armoire and I have jewelry literally everywhere. )  Pic is not the best as it was taken with my iPhone.  The two straps at the bottom, black and red, are the the leather straps with roses imprinted in the leather.  They are so cute and I love roses. 






*


----------



## dotnative

Anybody here purchase from Jomashop or any other "grey" market? I purchased a CSX 39 diamond and Deco blanc from Norstrom rack, I ended up returning both. I think I really want the CSX 36 not the carousel ones (which I have seen at Nordstrom & TJMaxx). Can't seem to find one at a discount except for Jomashop or Ebay.


----------



## IStuckACello

BagLover79 said:


> Hi Ladies,  The Fossel in Leesburg VA had an orange, teal, white, and black michele jelly bean watch for $99. What a steal! I was also able to get my deco 18mm stainless steal band for $49.



Whhattt! That's amazing. I wished our Fossil outlet wasn't over an hour away!


----------



## Agnes5881

Hello,
My BF recently bought me Michele CSX watch for Christmas..its a fabulous watch but I did notice that the second hand stops ticking occasionally. When I press the first button on the left..it will start ticking again. I was wondering if that is normally or if there is anything i can do. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. 
Thank you


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*Agnes, I would urge you to phone Michele directly-(800) 522-8463.  Call them.  I've had to phone for different reasons.  The ladies who answer questions are so very nice.  Michele appears to have great customer service which is something I applaud and appreciate.*


----------



## BagLover79

dotnative said:


> Anybody here purchase from Jomashop or any other "grey" market? I purchased a CSX 39 diamond and Deco blanc from Norstrom rack, I ended up returning both. I think I really want the CSX 36 not the carousel ones (which I have seen at Nordstrom & TJMaxx). Can't seem to find one at a discount except for Jomashop or Ebay.


 
Oh no. You returned both? I wanted the diamond blanc from Nordies Rack but couldn't find one.  I ended up getting a deco with diamond markers from TJ Maxx. My nordies rack had the carousel diamond deco, but like you I didn't want that one.  Jomashop is a great online retailer. I purchased a Michael Kors ceramic watch from there at a huge discount. I hope you find your watch. I know what it's like to want something and not to be satisfied until you find exactly what you want.


----------



## Louis&Mark

had a chance to check out the ss jetway.  i was so in love w.this watch and thought it was going to be my next michele.  but it just didn't look right on me.  it looked a little too big which kinda surprised me because my moderne deco is a big watch and i love it to pieces.  
the next one on my list is the urban coquette w.3 link diamond bracelet.  haven't seen this one irl.  i don't think it's commonly found in department stores.  is it an older model? any thoughts on this watch??


----------



## Louis&Mark

BagLover79 said:


> Hi GoldenLeopardLady, TJ Maxx in Vienna VA has the zebra watch with and without the rose on it. It has a black and white patent leather strap on it. It is $699. I was there today picking up my new deco w/ diamonds and diamond markers and saw it there. Actually, when i called to put my watch on hold, the sales rep put that one on hold for me instead of the one that I wanted, but luckily it was still there.  You should give them a call and have it shipped to you. For the price, it's a steal. I love my new watch and the price was outstanding!


 

beautiful watch.  congrats!!!


----------



## bluediamond35

Louis&Mark said:


> had a chance to check out the ss jetway.  i was so in love w.this watch and thought it was going to be my next michele.  but it just didn't look right on me.  it looked a little too big which kinda surprised me because my moderne deco is a big watch and i love it to pieces.
> the next one on my list is the urban coquette w.3 link diamond bracelet.  haven't seen this one irl.  i don't think it's commonly found in department stores.  is it an older model? any thoughts on this watch??




Coquette is classy. It's very lady like. It is still mass produced but only select department stores carry it.  I think you can find it on department store  websites.   I saw this watch at bloomingdales at 59th street a month ago.


----------



## sneezz

I saw a deco mini with diamonds and chain link type band at my local TJMaxx for $600, retails $1245.  To buy or not to buy?
http://www.bluenile.com/michele-watch-mww06d000084_215884


----------



## bluediamond35

sneezz said:


> I saw a deco mini with diamonds and chain link type band at my local TJMaxx for $600, retails $1245.  To buy or not to buy?
> http://www.bluenile.com/michele-watch-mww06d000084_215884



I thought the watch was hard to put on and lock into place. Other then that the price is good and it's cute.


----------



## sneezz

bluediamond35 said:


> I thought the watch was hard to put on and lock into place. Other then that the price is good and it's cute.



It was!  I walked away cuz of that reason and the fact that I am just not a fan of the MOP dial.  I decided the $600 would be better spent towards a pair of diamond stud earrings.


----------



## Agnes5881

Hi GoldenLeopard Lady...thanks so much for the reply.
I did call Michele and they were very helpful with answering my question.

Thanks again


----------



## dotnative

I am such and idiot; I return a diamond csx 39 I bought at Norstrom Rack. I was going back and forth on the size so I decided it was best to return it. Now I changed my mind, I want to buy it back. Well, I went back yesterday and it was sold. No more in stock.

Now what?

That was so stupid. I should have kept it longer, my 30 days was not up for another 2 weeks


----------



## DC-Cutie

dotnative said:


> I am such and idiot; I return a diamond csx 39 I bought at Norstrom Rack. I was going back and forth on the size so I decided it was best to return it. Now I changed my mind, I want to buy it back. Well, I went back yesterday and it was sold. No more in stock.
> 
> Now what?
> 
> That was so stupid. I should have kept it longer, my 30 days was not up for another 2 weeks


 
If you still have the receipt, you can call The Rack Customer service to see if other locations have it in stock and it can be sent to you. All you need is the item number/SKU


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*You are so welcome Agnes!  The fact that Michele appears to have excellent, concerned customer service is a big plus for me.  I like spending my money with a company that offers great customer service.

Ladies, I'm waiting for my Maxx to open...  I phoned yesterday and they have the Deco Safari Zebra watch!  I am venturing over to look at it.  Notice I said, "look at."  I really shouldn't buy it.  Now is not the time for me to purchase another watch, just received my ToyWatch-Glow, but I've got to see this watch in person.  I've got pictures of it all over my computer.  

So I'm going over there and I'm taking a couple straps I'd like to pair with it.  Did I mention the thought of this little excursion woke me up this morning?  I think I'll leave my CC at home...  I'll be back with an update.  I may even snag a pic if they let me.  

Dotnative, I think you'll re-find your watch.  Good luck!
*


----------



## BagLover79

Ladies, has anyone seen the deco park II at their Nordstrom Rack? i'm deparately looking for it. Please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## dotnative

BagLover79 said:


> Ladies, has anyone seen the deco park II at their Nordstrom Rack? i'm deparately looking for it. Please let me know. Thanks!



I saw a plain and a diamond one at Nordstrom Rack in Dulles (Sterling, Virginia) this past Sunday.


----------



## dotnative

DC-Cutie said:


> If you still have the receipt, you can call The Rack Customer service to see if other locations have it in stock and it can be sent to you. All you need is the item number/SKU



Thanks, I'll give that a try.


----------



## BagLover79

Thanks Dotnative. I didn't know you were in the VA area. I actually tried on the watch that you bought. LOL. Isn't that funny.   I called them this morning  because that's where I saw it too; however, they didn't have it. The sales rep said that all of their diamond watches had sold except for the flat CSX with the pink band.  I ended up finding it in Gaithersburg MD. Try calling them for your CSX too. They still had quite a few watches even the multicolored diamond deco and csx.


----------



## dotnative

BagLover79 said:


> Thanks Dotnative. I didn't know you were in the VA area. I actually tried on the watch that you bought. LOL. Isn't that funny.   I called them this morning  because that's where I saw it too; however, they didn't have it. The sales rep said that all of their diamond watches had sold except for the flat CSX with the pink band.  I ended up finding it in Gaithersburg MD. Try calling them for your CSX too. They still had quite a few watches even the multicolored diamond deco and csx.



We probably see each other all the time and don't know it

I called Pentagon City and the assistant sales manger is doing a search for me, so hopefully when I call her back she would have found it somewhere. Thanks for the info and glad you found your watch.


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*Ladies!!!!!!!!  I'm back from Maxx.  For those of you looking for Michele watches you may want to check your local TJ Maxx as well as your Nordstrom Rack.  My Maxx had approximately 8 watches.  I saw the round Carousel w/ diamonds (2), the Safari Zebra with and without the rose(3), a really cute, small, square faced watch with diamonds around the bezel and a white quilted strap and others but I can't recall much about them other than one was a long rectangular watch.  It may have also been the least expensive of the ones I saw, $200 range.  The Maxx is in Los Cerritos, Ca.  The SA's name is Selena.

So I took my CC but I didn't have my iPhone...  Forgot hubby borrowed it today cause his has a cracked screen.   I even applied for a Master Card and received it along with a 10% discount...  Guess what?  I looked at the watch, tried it on, switched straps on it, but I left it in the store.   

I'm hoping I didn't make a mistake, change my mind, go back to get it and it's gone...  It's cute and it's me but...  I think it would have been harder to resist if it had the stainless steel bracelet or at least a black croc strap on it.  I can say I'm glad I've finally seen it in person though.  By the way, it was $599.
*


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Here's a quick pic of my MW2.  It's been long discontinued so I try to keep an eye out for for 20mm straps.  
I would really like one of the pink sapphire Michele watches.  Someday!


----------



## BagLover79

Love your watch Kitsungrl. I have a hard time finding 20mm bands as well for my large urban and CSX 39. Thanks for sharing your pics. Your watch is stunning.


----------



## windy

BagLover79 said:


> Ladies, has anyone seen the deco park II at their Nordstrom Rack? i'm deparately looking for it. Please let me know. Thanks!



I have not seen it at the Rack, but found mine at TJ Maxx for $799.99 in the last two weeks.  You might give them a try.  Hope you find one!!  It is a gorgeous watch.  Very classic style....


----------



## HeathJo

xxxxxx
read the rules!


----------



## HeathJo

HeathJo said:


> xxxxxx
> read the rules!


 
Sorry--I'm new but that is no excuse. My bad.


----------



## bluediamond35

BagLover79 said:


> Ladies, has anyone seen the deco park II at their Nordstrom Rack? i'm deparately looking for it. Please let me know. Thanks!



Send me a PM and I can send u the NRack SKU for this watch. Maybe you can order it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

NR Pentagon City had a good stock of CSX Chronograph (a few with diamonds), a couple deco carousel and csx carousel, both with diamonds.


----------



## Pirard

Has anyone purchased a michele from Costco?  They seem to have good pricing...also I heard that TJs sells "reconditioned" micheles. Does anyone know if that is really the case?  Thanks!


----------



## windy

Pirard said:


> Has anyone purchased a michele from Costco?  They seem to have good pricing...also I heard that TJs sells "reconditioned" micheles. Does anyone know if that is really the case?  Thanks!



I have bought more than one Michele watch from TJ Maxx.  I do not think they are reconditioned.  I feel sure they would have to indicate on the tag "Imperfect", as that is the way they normally state merchandise on their tags that is not perfect.  Actually, I think their tags normally state "If Perfect Compare At...., if they are not perfect.


----------



## MickMick

I had my eye on a Tahitian Black Jelly watch.  I was able to get it at Bloomingdale's for $120.  Bloomie's currently has a 15% off on sale items promotion.  I stacked that with a 20% off that they sent me before the holidays.

After that, I will definitely get an Urban.    Of course, I will have to find a similarly priced sale.


----------



## bluediamond35

Pirard said:


> Has anyone purchased a michele from Costco?  They seem to have good pricing...also I heard that TJs sells "reconditioned" micheles. Does anyone know if that is really the case?  Thanks!



Purchased a mini urban from Costco. There is no Michele warranty on Watches sold at Costco because they are not an  authorized retailer  However there is a Costco warranty. Also Costco has a great return policy. No issues with the watch. Great price on the watch. Love Costco!


----------



## BagLover79

bluediamond35 said:


> Send me a PM and I can send u the NRack SKU for this watch. Maybe you can order it.


 
Thanks so much! But I actually found it at a Nordstrom Rack!


----------



## BagLover79

What do you ladies think of the carousel watch without diamonds? I'm thinking that it might be a good watch for the summer rather than the jelly tahitian watch.


----------



## greenpixie

^^^

I actually like the Deco carousel and have been contemplating one for myself.  I like the lg. jelly carousel a lot, too, though - decisions, decisions...

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michele...kingCode=3143A624-3E02-E011-9C39-001517B1882B


----------



## BagLover79

Wow! The carousel jelly watch is really cute too. Now I'm torn, but I definitely think a carousel during the summer will be really cute. I wear a lot of colorful clothes during the spring and summer and the watch would really compliment what I'm wearing.


----------



## bluediamond35

Love my csx36 diamond carousel I got at Nordstroms rack.  My family calls it my Mickey Mouse watch but I love the versatility of the watch. It literally matches all my outfits and looks great with different bands. It's a very cheerful watch!


----------



## DC-Cutie

BagLover79 said:


> What do you ladies think of the carousel watch without diamonds? I'm thinking that it might be a good watch for the summer rather than the jelly tahitian watch.



I'd go for the carousel with or without diamonds over the jelly watch any day...


----------



## BagLover79

Thanks for the advice ladies! I think I'll go for the deco carousel without the diamonds. I want to pair it with the ceramic and stainless steel band.


----------



## BagLover79

Thanks for the advice ladies! I think I'll go for the deco carousel without the diamonds. I want to pair it with the ceramic and stainless steel band.


----------



## DC-Cutie

BagLover79 said:


> Thanks for the advice ladies! I think I'll go for the deco carousel without the diamonds. I want to pair it with the ceramic and stainless steel band.



Nice


----------



## bluediamond35

BagLover79 said:


> Thanks for the advice ladies! I think I'll go for the deco carousel without the diamonds. I want to pair it with the ceramic and stainless steel band.



Great choice. You could always get a jelly strap for this watch.


----------



## IStuckACello

With all this Michele watch buying, has anyone ebayed straps? If so, any problems? I may have  a problem with my 18mm stainless steel bracelet I just got today :/ (please see authenticate thread). Aside from MetroTimeCompany as a known reseller (not who I went through), anyone else that's had good experiences?


----------



## BagLover79

bluediamond35 said:


> Great choice. You could always get a jelly strap for this watch.


 
I got the deco carousel today from TJ Maxx and it came with the jelly strap.


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*IStuckCello, I purchased one strap on ebay, hoping it would be a win-win and the croc strap did not compare to the croc straps I've purchased from Nordstrom.  I won't buy them rom ebay again.  Also, that same party I purchased from, and did not like, has been applauded on this forum so our opinions vary.  Michele has sales on their straps twice per year per the company.

Congrats BagLover!  Please share a pic with us.

Wish I could get the Safari Zebra case by itself or the case with a black or brown croc strap...  If anyone sees that combo out there, especially at TJ Maxx would you please let me know?  *


----------



## windy

BagLover79 said:


> I got the deco carousel today from TJ Maxx and it came with the jelly strap.



Good choice!!  I find the Deco Carousel a very unique watch.  I think you will be very pleased.  Enjoy!!


----------



## IStuckACello

GoldenLeopardLady said:


> *IStuckCello, I purchased one strap on ebay, hoping it would be a win-win and the croc strap did not compare to the croc straps I've purchased from Nordstrom.  I won't buy them rom ebay again.  Also, that same party I purchased from, and did not like, has been applauded on this forum so our opinions vary.  Michele has sales on their straps twice per year per the company.
> 
> Congrats BagLover!  Please share a pic with us.
> 
> Wish I could get the Safari Zebra case by itself or the case with a black or brown croc strap...  If anyone sees that combo out there, especially at TJ Maxx would you please let me know?  *



Thanks Golden for your response! Do you think maybe Michele just makes not first quality items sends it somewhere (like outlets) and it ends up on ebay for profit? Or just not authentic? 
Ugh, the straps are soooo pricey in stores!~


----------



## BagLover79

Hi Istuchachello, Do you have a fossel outlet near you? They have Michele bands for half the price of what they sell for in the dept stores.


----------



## greenpixie

DC-Cutie said:


> I'd go for the carousel with or without diamonds over the jelly watch any day...



That's what I was thinking, for just a little more I can get the Deco face and use the straps I have.  I like the look of the face on the jelly one, though, too.



BagLover79 said:


> Thanks for the advice ladies! I think I'll go for the deco carousel without the diamonds. I want to pair it with the ceramic and stainless steel band.





BagLover79 said:


> I got the deco carousel today from TJ Maxx and it came with the jelly strap.



How exciting! Congrats!  With or without diamonds?  May I ask how much you found it for?  I need to get to my TJMaxx!


----------



## BagLover79

I got the one without diamonds.  It was $199, so I couldn't pass it up! They also had the csx carousel for the same price.  I've finalized my watches. I had been going back and forth deciding what to get and I FINALLY got 3 watches that I wanted for the price of 1 in a dept store. I initally got the rose background deco with diamonds and diamond markers from TJ Maxx, but I returned it for a deco noir. I initially got a deco park from NR, but I returnd it for a milou park. And finally I got the carousel deco without diamonds. I plan to pair my carousel with a ceramic and stainless steel band. I'll post pics of all my watches asap.


----------



## IStuckACello

^ jealous, deco noir!!! Such a gorgeous watch ...they don't have them near me at TJ


----------



## BagLover79

IStuckACello said:


> ^ jealous, deco noir!!! Such a gorgeous watch ...they don't have them near me at TJ


 
The one that I purchased was not there last week, so it must have been either a return or they got it in the past couple of days. I'm not sure, but it was the only one that they had. They have a lot of Michele watches currently and the sales associate said that they dont get them very often and the only reason they have so many is because of the holiday season.


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*IStuckACello, you are welcome.  I'm glad to be of any help here regarding these lovely watches though I am no expert.  I only have one watch and would like to add maybe two more.  

To answer your question, no, I do not think a company like Michele, who has a very caring customer department, would manufacture an inferior watch to sell to the lesser department store such as TJ Maxx. 
I don't think Michele would risk their name and reputation by doing such.  

I believe Michele watches that are slow moving, for whatever reason, or out of season are snapped up by the lesser department stores.  The major department stores opt to move those quality items on so they can both make a profit for selling them to a TJ Maxx and so they can make room for the newer items being released by Michele.  It's a win-win for the major department store.  On the other end of the spectrum, people who know quality items such as Michele can obtain an item they like at a discounted price.  

It also works the other way in that a regular TJ Maxx shopper, who may not shop at major department stores, now gets a chance to own the watch and if it's really relished that shopper may be compelled to seek the newer style Michele watches at the high end department store.  Thus, a new Michele follower is born to keep the brand flourishing.  JMHO.

ETA:  IStuckACello, you may have been talking about the watch bands...  I won't erase what I said before but, no, I just don't think the company would make an inferior watch band.  Someone on ebay told me that they purchase bands that are returned to the store.  We know how good Nordstrom's return policy can be...  Someone can wear that band, sweat in it and take it back and get their money back.  Meanwhile that band is sold to someone who buys for the purpose of selling them on ebay.  The seller told me that the department store cannot sell a returned Michele strap a second time.  If that's true, someone knows how and where to purchase the "used" strap for the purpose of resale.  I'm not saying one can't get a good deal on ebay, I'm just indicating the one I purchased was funky.  I was hoping it would have been a positive thing so I could build my strap wardrobe quickly-but it didn't work out for me.
*


----------



## umichmm

I purchased a carousel diamond deco over Thanksgiving weekend, and I thought I was completely all set.  And then this weekend, I wandered into a Nordstrom Rack with my sister who wanted to shop - and managed to stumble across the large diamond Urban Blanc w a white quilted strap.... sooooo..... I couldn't leave it there, I just couldn't.... lol.


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*^Big congrats on your new watch!
*


----------



## kitty nyc

hi everyone!  i'm new to this thread and am also a michele lover - i didn't even know they were sold at NR and TJ Maxx before, so i went to check out the stock in the two stores close to where i live today.  so they're fresh in my mind, i'm putting down what i remember in case anyone is interested, sorry i cannot remember all of the prices.  needless to say i'm going to be stopping by more now - dangerous!

Nordstrom Rack (union sq):
there were a bunch of 16mm straps in funky colors like shiny gold, silver alligator for ~$66
deco noir with diamonds for $700
petite diamond urban goldtone with dark brown patent strap ~$470
milou w diamonds - there were multiple ones with different straps
csx 12mm (the one with the four big numbers) pink alligator strap ~$700

TJ Maxx (flatiron) - doesn't sell straps:
carousel csx with diamonds $600
carousel csx without diamonds - multiple watches here
diamond deco park


----------



## umichmm

GoldenLeopardLady said:


> *^Big congrats on your new watch!*


 
thank you   this better hold me off for a while.... these little watches are addictive.  LOL.


----------



## BagLover79

umichmm said:


> thank you  this better hold me off for a while.... these little watches are addictive. LOL.


 
Congrats Umichmm! What a great score. Do you mind me asking how much it was? I'd also be interested in seeing a pic of the Urban Blanc as I've never see one in person. Can you post a pic?


----------



## BagLover79

kitty nyc said:


> hi everyone! i'm new to this thread and am also a michele lover - i didn't even know they were sold at NR and TJ Maxx before, so i went to check out the stock in the two stores close to where i live today. so they're fresh in my mind, i'm putting down what i remember in case anyone is interested, sorry i cannot remember all of the prices. needless to say i'm going to be stopping by more now - dangerous!
> 
> Nordstrom Rack (union sq):
> there were a bunch of 16mm straps in funky colors like shiny gold, silver alligator for ~$66
> deco noir with diamonds for $700
> petite diamond urban goldtone with dark brown patent strap ~$470
> milou w diamonds - there were multiple ones with different straps
> csx 12mm (the one with the four big numbers) pink alligator strap ~$700
> 
> TJ Maxx (flatiron) - doesn't sell straps:
> carousel csx with diamonds $600
> carousel csx without diamonds - multiple watches here
> diamond deco park


 
Thanks for the info Kitty NYC! My NR doesnt have bands. I wish they did though! My NR has pretty much sold all of their merchandise within a week. They got new merchandise last Fri and now most of the watches are gone.


----------



## kitty nyc

hi baglover79!  i'm glad you found the post informative - i read somewhere that NR can do a charge-send?  hope you find a good deal soon!


----------



## katlun

greenpixie said:


> That's what I was thinking, for just a little more I can get the Deco face and use the straps I have. I like the look of the face on the jelly one, though, too.
> 
> 
> I like the look of the face of the jelly too, plus I like the color around the face, I have a jelly that I purchased & just can't seem to return even after the cc bill came


----------



## HeathJo

KITTYNYC: Yes, thanks bunches!  I live in Dallas and we have a NR, but I have 2-year-old twins and can't get there lickity-split. I wonder if I can call the NYC store and order it.

ANYONE: I am considering a Caber Park Diamond, either the round or square. Does anyone have one? I just sold my CSX26 two-tone diamond, and want a new Michele. (I still have a Mini Urban Diamond, with a satinless bracelet and a gold metallic alligator strap. )


----------



## greenpixie

No luck at my TJ Maxx today.  I may try a different location tomorrow after work. 

Which color jelly do you have, katlun?


----------



## katlun

greenpixie said:


> No luck at my TJ Maxx today. I may try a different location tomorrow after work.
> 
> Which color jelly do you have, katlun?


 
I have a the larger one in navy with stainless steel, I just love the look, haven't worn it yet because I still think I may return it...or maybe not 

I picked it up at bloomies on sale, it's this one:

http://www.michele.com/en_US/shop/w...n_stainless_steel_navy-MWW12F000005.html?BC=Y


----------



## umichmm

BagLover79 said:


> Congrats Umichmm! What a great score. Do you mind me asking how much it was? I'd also be interested in seeing a pic of the Urban Blanc as I've never see one in person. Can you post a pic?


 
Thank you!!!  I'd love to post pics when I'm at home from work later tonight - and if I can figure out how to do that.  lol.  It was $824, I think bc it's the largest of the models.  I checked around for a noir bc that's really what I wanted but I didn't manage to land it.  But I'm also thrilled w the blanc  I checked my local TJ Maxx bc of all you ladies and your intel, but it's not one with a Runway - and I was shocked, they had some! A zebra one, a leopard one, and 2 carousels w diamonds.  I didn't check on the pricing though.  I also called the NR mentioned above but I think someone scored the Noir during the day yesterday.  Good for them


----------



## BagLover79

umichmm said:


> Thank you!!! I'd love to post pics when I'm at home from work later tonight - and if I can figure out how to do that. lol. It was $824, I think bc it's the largest of the models. I checked around for a noir bc that's really what I wanted but I didn't manage to land it. But I'm also thrilled w the blanc  I checked my local TJ Maxx bc of all you ladies and your intel, but it's not one with a Runway - and I was shocked, they had some! A zebra one, a leopard one, and 2 carousels w diamonds. I didn't check on the pricing though. I also called the NR mentioned above but I think someone scored the Noir during the day yesterday. Good for them


 
Awesome deal! Kitty NYC posted that the TJ Maxx near her had a Deco Noir. Maybe you can call and have them ship the watch to you. Enjoy your new blanc!


----------



## Lexgal

I purchased two alligator straps from mrsfishie on ebay just after Christmas I am pleased with the straps and price. 

I have a question about the carousel. I am considering the csx. Hoe big is it?  I am petite. My current watches are the Michele mini urban diamond and a Cartier tank.


----------



## greenpixie

Found one!  

I got the carousel Deco with an orange patent strap at the other TJ Maxx by me today.  I love it!  They had only 3 Michele watches, my Deco and then also 2 carousel CSX's, one with and one without diamonds.  I am so, so excited!  I am particularly pleased that I can use all the straps I already have for my diamond Urban. 

Love your jelly one, katlun.  It is a very good thin for my wallet that I didn't know Bloomies had the large size on sale!


----------



## BagLover79

Hi Ladies!!! As promised... Here are my 3 new watches to go along with my urban and csx.  I love them all.  

New Additions (Three Watches purchased for the price of 1 at a Dept Store):
Deco Noir (purchased at TJ Maxx $699)
Deco Carousel (purchased at TJ Maxx $199/ Stainless Steel Band purchased at Fossil for $50)
Milou Park (purchased at NR for $459).


Previously Owned, but still Loved:
CSX 36
Large Diamond Urban


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*What a stunning Michele collection BagLover!  Thanks so much for sharing your pics. I'd love to pick up a couple more Michele watches to add to my collection of various watches.  That Deco Noir is soooo cool!*


----------



## windy

BagLover79 said:


> Hi Ladies!!! As promised... Here are my 3 new watches to go along with my urban and csx.  I love them all.
> 
> New Additions (Three Watches purchased for the price of 1 at a Dept Store):
> Deco Noir (purchased at TJ Maxx $699)
> Deco Carousel (purchased at TJ Maxx $199/ Stainless Steel Band purchased at Fossil for $50)
> Milou Park (purchased at NR for $459).
> 
> 
> Previously Owned, but still Loved:
> CSX 36
> Large Diamond Urban



Beautiful collection...glad you shared it with us.  Congrats on your purchases.  The prices were great!!


----------



## kitty nyc

thanks for posting pics baglover79!  love them all...


----------



## shopinator

Just got the large Michele jelly--I really like this larger size!


----------



## IStuckACello

Anyone have a picture of them wearing the Noir in front of a mirror something? I would like to purchase one but am not sure if it's too harsh! Does the color blend well?


----------



## angellina2281

BagLover79 said:


> Hi Ladies!!! As promised... Here are my 3 new watches to go along with my urban and csx.  I love them all.
> 
> New Additions (Three Watches purchased for the price of 1 at a Dept Store):
> Deco Noir (purchased at TJ Maxx $699)
> Deco Carousel (purchased at TJ Maxx $199/ Stainless Steel Band purchased at Fossil for $50)
> Milou Park (purchased at NR for $459).
> 
> 
> Previously Owned, but still Loved:
> CSX 36
> Large Diamond Urban



awesome watches!  I love Michele, I just started my collection. Thank goodness for TJ Maxx, NR, and NMLC!


----------



## katlun

greenpixie said:


> Found one!
> 
> I got the carousel Deco with an orange patent strap at the other TJ Maxx by me today. I love it! They had only 3 Michele watches, my Deco and then also 2 carousel CSX's, one with and one without diamonds. I am so, so excited! I am particularly pleased that I can use all the straps I already have for my diamond Urban.
> 
> Love your jelly one, katlun. It is a very good thin for my wallet that I didn't know Bloomies had the large size on sale!


 

congrats, and TJ Maxx isn't good for the wallet either


----------



## greenpixie

Haha thanks! Sooo true...


----------



## Lexgal

FYI I spoke with the Union SQ Nordstroms Rack tonight.  The SA said they had a number of watches with diamonds and that the selection was unusual. I guess bc they have a relatively large selection.  I did a charge send for the diamond carousel csx.


----------



## windy

Another FYI - Metro Watch Co. has just added several Michele watches on eBay.  I am often skeptical of eBay, but have bought from them personally and have had a good experience.  The warranty is honored by Michele (Fossil) if you buy from them.  The are offering the watches at a great price, if anyone is interested.  I would be tempted but just bought one at TJ's.


----------



## jessiDavid

ellie1 said:


> Ok, here it is. I just brought this new python strap on sale at nordstrom, but the watch originally came with the stainless steel bracelet in silver.



 Nice but nowdays big dial watches look stylish..


----------



## missvi

I got a Deco Day Carousel with a silicon strap from  TJ Maxx today!


----------



## BagLover79

missvi said:


> I got a Deco Day Carousel with a silicon strap from TJ Maxx today!


 
Congrats Missvi. I got this watch too and love it. I wear it almost every day!


----------



## katlun

missvi said:


> I got a Deco Day Carousel with a silicon strap from TJ Maxx today!


 
this statement made me go the my TJ Maxx and they had to carousel's with silicon straps at a great price of $199

they also had a Gucci watch red sticker for $320 

I didn't pick up either but good to know they have them


----------



## angellina2281

katlun and missvi, what tj maxx did you go to?


----------



## katlun

angellina2281 said:


> katlun and missvi, what tj maxx did you go to?


 

I am in Miami, went to the one across from The Falls on 136th street


----------



## missvi

angellina2281 said:


> katlun and missvi, what tj maxx did you go to?



I went to in Fayetteville GA.


----------



## BagLover79

I got mine from the TJ's in (Tysons Corner area) Vienna VA.


----------



## angellina2281

Thanks everyone, I have not seen them in any TJ Maxx in Long Island.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I picked up the Milou Park Diamond today - love it!!!  Retail is $1145, NR had it for $459.


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*Congrats to everyone with new watches!  Would you please show some pics?**  :useless: (I just had to use that icon!)  Heeheehee.
*


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'll post in a bit, took the pic, but too damn lazy (cold, hungry) to upload - LOL


----------



## HeathJo

I need help making a decision about my next Michele Watch purchase. I know I want either a Diamond Sport Sail (small, white face) or a Diamond Caber (Round). I did see an Extreme (not Couture) Fleur on eBay (pink and white) that I liked also.

Does anyone own any of these watches, or know the best price to go to get them at ?

Many TIA


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*Thanks DC!  I can't wait to see it.  Take your time...  I understand.  *


----------



## sneezz

angellina2281 said:


> Thanks everyone, I have not seen them in any TJ Maxx in Long Island.


 
Do you mean Michele watches in general or a specific Michele watch you're looking for?

The TJ Maxx on Glen Cove Rd has Michele watches.  Idk about the one in Greenvale as that is a runway location, maybe they do too!  I wonder if the one in Lake Success has any either. Hmmm..

NR in the Source Mall has some Michele watches but I think you already know that.


----------



## sallygirl

How do the ceramic Michelle watches wear? Any issues? And are diamonds good quality?


----------



## DC-Cutie

laziness over, may I present Miss Milou:


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*Thanks for the picture DC!  Again, congrats!  Is that a stainless steel bracelet on it?  Great price!*


----------



## DC-Cutie

^ Thank you   Yes, it came with the SS bracelet.

I actually thought about you today when I was at TJMaxx - they had leopard print decos!!!  As well as CSX & Urban Diamond Carousels.


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*^I'm going to venture over to Maxx probably today...  I wonder if the Michele watches will go down in price if they sit there too long...  Oh, no, don't tell me they had leopard print decos...  All the money I spent buying mine retail...  Not a good thought.  But I love my watch!  *


----------



## DC-Cutie

I didn't purchase today, because I thought the prices were too high, compared to Nordstrom Rack.  Has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## bluediamond35

In my opinion I think the diamond watches are more expensive at TJ Maxx.  However the stainless steel ones, like the deco carousel seem cheaper at TJ Maxx


----------



## Div4life

I am so excited...I just purchased the *Michele sport sail w/ diamonds in silver with a black face* and I love it...I will post pics later ladies.


----------



## NYM1219

Div4life said:


> I am so excited...I just purchased the *Michele sport sail w/ diamonds in silver with a black face* and I love it...I will post pics later ladies.


 

LOVE that watch!!! Congrats!! I really want it with the white face ....Maybe ill ask for it for Vday!


----------



## angellina2281

sneezz said:


> Do you mean Michele watches in general or a specific Michele watch you're looking for?
> 
> The TJ Maxx on Glen Cove Rd has Michele watches.  Idk about the one in Greenvale as that is a runway location, maybe they do too!  I wonder if the one in Lake Success has any either. Hmmm..
> 
> NR in the Source Mall has some Michele watches but I think you already know that.



Thank you! I will check out the one in Glen Cove Rd! The one in Oceanside did not have them. No I am not looking for a specific one, I am just shopping around until one jumps at me. I have seen the ones in NR, I did not like them.


----------



## sneezz

angellina2281 said:


> Thank you! I will check out the one in Glen Cove Rd! The one in Oceanside did not have them. No I am not looking for a specific one, I am just shopping around until one jumps at me. I have seen the ones in NR, I did not like them.


 
Yeah I was there yesterday and they had a black diamond deco ($699), some colorful ones csx and urban with the colored rubber bands and numbers, ($195 I think? not sure of the names, sorry), some had diamonds, 2 zebra print ones (one had roses?).

Also Filene's Basement in Manhasset had some MW2s.


----------



## Div4life

My black face sport sail with diamonds


----------



## Div4life




----------



## angellina2281

Thank you sneezz. I will def check it out.


----------



## Louis&Mark

oh *Div*!!! that's gorgeousssssssss   congrats girlie!!

*DC-Cutie*, Ms. Milous is beautiful.  congrats!!


----------



## Div4life

Louis&Mark said:


> oh *Div*!!! that's gorgeousssssssss   congrats girlie!!
> 
> *DC-Cutie*, Ms. Milous is beautiful.  congrats!!



Thanks!


----------



## skyqueen

Love it, Div!!!


----------



## Div4life

skyqueen said:


> Love it, Div!!!



Thanks!


----------



## BagLover79

Hi Ladies! Was at TJ Maxx in Vienna VA and there was a diamond blank deco with a white patent strap for $599. They also had several zebra deco watches.


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*Appreciate the update BagLover!  It's good to know those Zebra Deco Watches are still in abundance.  I wonder if they'll go on sale?  I like the watch but don't love it.  However, if it were priced even better it would be impossible for me to resist buying it.*


----------



## Pirard

Hi Ladies,
I've been lurking, reading about all of your deals! So empowered with that knowledge I headed out to the TJ's in Alexandria VA (Rt 1).  They had a ton of Micheles, including the zebra w/and w/o rose; csx w/and w/o diamonds, and a whole bunch of deco's. They had a carousel with diamonds, which is cute and fun, but not for me. I almost went for the all white, white dial, sub dials and hands...but too hard for my almost 50 yr old eyes to read.  So I ended up with a beautiful diamond head, diamond marker deco w/o sub dials.  It has a black strap with embossed roses and a white face with tone on tone (white) roses.  I would have preferred a MOP face, but whose complaining?  The watch was $699 and is an 18mm and has .70 cts of vs1 diamonds.  The original price tag said $1515.  Best of all it was a virgin watch...never been tried on because the sales woman was a little annoyed that I made her pull all of the protective stuff off for me so I could try it on.  I guess they get a lot of tryers and not a whole lot of buyers.  Any way, I got an additional 10% ($70) off because I opened a TJs card. I immediately took off my technodiamond (purchased for my 40th ten years ago from SNBC for $899, retail $2300) and headed over to Nordies to comparison shop.  Well the gals at the Michele counter went wild for the watch!  I didn't say how much or where I had purchased, but just shopped for bands.  The one gal helping me said that she had seen that "head" in the michele catalog but had not seen it in person.  Honestly when I arrived, I thought it was a 16 mm, but she corrected me.  She actually showed them to me side by side, although theirs had a MOP face and no diamonds on the bezel.  I ended up buying a ss band ($250 ouch!) and now I have the watch of my heart's desire! I only wish I had seen the post about the ss bands at the fossil outlet...who knew?  Other tip, Nordies had a whole slew of jelly bean watches at 40% off.  They were really cute so I picked up two of them for my daughters (one graduating HS, the other middle school).  They were throw away timex prices, and perfect for young girls.

Thanks to all of you, I am now very happy! My poor dh is going to have a hard time topping the watch for my b'day and valentine's day (he usually combines since the b'day is in March).  He always get me Judith Ripka (another addiction beside purses and shoes) so we shall see!  

Enjoy your lovely watches


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

^Congrats, please show a pic of your lovely, unique watch!


----------



## kathybea

Does anyone know if Michele watches are usually included or excluded from department stores' Friends and Family Events (Saks, Bloomies, etc.)?  Thanks.


----------



## Pirard

Good question, I know that they are excluded from Ross-Simons % off sales.  Don't know about the department stores though.  I will say, the price at TJs was significantly less for my Michele (ma belle).  The original price was $1395 for the watch and $120 for the band (total $1515). I paid $699 less 10% (opened a TJs charge).


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Pirard* - I went to the same TJ's last weekend and was really surprised at the selection.  I never knew they carried Michele.  They also had some Gucci and Swiss...  pretty good selection..


----------



## bluediamond35

kathybea said:


> Does anyone know if Michele watches are usually included or excluded from department stores' Friends and Family Events (Saks, Bloomies, etc.)?  Thanks.



Michele is included in bloomies ff. I think Nordstrom will price match bloomies ff discount. Discount is 20%


----------



## mymalu16

Agnes5881 said:


> Hello,
> My BF recently bought me Michele CSX watch for Christmas..its a fabulous watch but I did notice that the second hand stops ticking occasionally. When I press the first button on the left..it will start ticking again. I was wondering if that is normally or if there is anything i can do. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
> Thank you




Hi Agnes, 
I wonder if you got your watch fix or you return it. I love my CSX carousel, I just bought 5 days ago, and the second hand stops. what did you do to fix it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Brennamom

Agnes5881 said:


> Hello,
> My BF recently bought me Michele CSX watch for Christmas..its a fabulous watch but I did notice that the second hand stops ticking occasionally. When I press the first button on the left..it will start ticking again. I was wondering if that is normally or if there is anything i can do. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
> Thank you





mymalu16 said:


> Hi Agnes,
> I wonder if you got your watch fix or you return it. I love my CSX carousel, I just bought 5 days ago, and the second hand stops. what did you do to fix it. Thanks in advance.



Ladies, make sure you don't make the same mistake I did (for years!) which is mistaking my stopwatch for my second hand ush:...Could not understand why my Michele's were eating batteries!  Took a very kind jeweler to convince me the second hand is the tiny chrono at 6 and not the sweep long hand that should sit at 12.  I felt sooo dumb!  When I mentioned it to some watch-geek guy friends, they were, like, D'Uh!!:shame:


----------



## Brennamom

From NM.com, can anyone spot the boo-boo?

35mm Tahitian Jelly Bean Watch
Highlights
This smaller version of the much-loved Tahitian Jelly Bean watch from Michele Watches features a signature interchangeable strap, rose golden metal, and three subdialsincluding a chronograph function. It's playful, polished and luxuriousan instant dose of go-anywhere glamor. And it arrives in a special Michele Watches box, so it makes a perfect giftwhether to a fellow fashionista or yourself.

    * White silicone strap.
    * Rose golden/white case; 35mm.
    * Mineral crystal.
    * White enamel dial with logo bezel and rose golden indexes.
    * Three subdials: chronograph, date, and 30-minute timer.
    * Three-hand movement.
    * Water-resistant to 5 ATM.
    * Imported.


----------



## greenpixie

^^^

I thought they didn't have interchangeable bands on the Jelly Beans?


----------



## Brennamom

greenpixie said:


> ^^^
> 
> I thought they didn't have interchangeable bands on the Jelly Beans?



DING DING DING!  We have a winner!  And as confirmed by Michele this AM, they DON'T!  They were surprised that NM would list this on their website, and suggested if I bought it, I should return it if I bought it with that in mind.

I did get it, and while my rational mind KNEW they weren't interchangeable, my irrational mind bought it thinking I could swap out the band for a RG one.  I'll see when it comes tomorrow.  It may be so pretty that I keep it as a perfect Summer watch.  I'm such a sucker for RG.  The Brown/RG Jelly looks pretty too....


----------



## greenpixie

Brennamom said:


> DING DING DING!  We have a winner!  And as  confirmed by Michele this AM, they DON'T!  They were surprised that NM  would list this on their website, and suggested if I bought it, I should  return it if I bought it with that in mind.
> 
> I did get it, and while my rational mind KNEW they weren't  interchangeable, my irrational mind bought it thinking I could swap out  the band for a RG one.  I'll see when it comes tomorrow.  It may be so  pretty that I keep it as a perfect Summer watch.  I'm such a sucker for  RG.  The Brown/RG Jelly looks pretty too....




Oooh can't wait to see pics!  The RG is lovely!


----------



## kathybea

bluediamond35 said:


> Michele is included in bloomies ff. I think Nordstrom will price match bloomies ff discount. Discount is 20%




Thanks.


----------



## Brennamom

greenpixie said:


> Oooh can't wait to see pics! The RG is lovely!


 
I'll be sure to share!  Though I can already hear DH..."What!  Not ANOTHER one...."  To which I'll probably reply, "oh no honey, I just don't wear this one as much..."


----------



## mymalu16

Sad to return  my csx carousel. Only a week after i bought second hand is not working. Im goin to miss it, dang and i am not really a watch person but this watch i fell in love with  i cant wait for the replacement!


----------



## Brennamom

Brennamom said:


> Ladies, make sure you don't make the same mistake I did (for years!) which is mistaking my stopwatch for my second hand ush:...Could not understand why my Michele's were eating batteries and stopping working!  Took a very kind jeweler to convince me the second hand is the tiny chrono at 6 and not the sweep long hand that should sit at 12.  I felt sooo dumb!  When I mentioned it to some watch-geek guy friends, they were, like, D'Uh!!:shame:





mymalu16 said:


> Sad to return  my csx carousel. Only a week after i bought second hand is not working. Im goin to miss it, dang and i am not really a watch person but this watch i fell in love with  i cant wait for the replacement!



Are you positive it was broken?


----------



## Brennamom

Brennamom said:


> I'll be sure to share!  Though I can already hear DH..."What!  Not ANOTHER one...."  To which I'll probably reply, "oh no honey, I just don't wear this one as much..."



Just in, the Rose Gold/White Tahitian Jelly...It's very pretty, but the silicone strap looks like it will dirty in a heartbeat!  Anyone have issues with white rubber bands?


----------



## mymalu16

Brennamom said:


> Are you positive it was broken?




Hi Brennamom!
honestly I dont know, this is my 1st time to buy a chrono watch, but i called their customer service, and they immediately told me I have 90 days to return it. i dont really wanna return it for my guess I might have  set it up wrong, but I returned it anyway and requested to change my strap to stainless steel. I am so in love with that CSX carousel, and I kinda miss it now  btw thanks for sharing bout your experience, I am a newbie to michele watch and I admit this wont be my last watch, I have not receive my replacement yet and I am already thinking what to buy for my next watch lol.


----------



## katlun

kathybea said:


> Does anyone know if Michele watches are usually included or excluded from department stores' Friends and Family Events (Saks, Bloomies, etc.)? Thanks.


 

bloomies next sale they are included, the fashion fundraiser starts 2/24 - they are doing presales, it's 15% off under $300 & 20% off over


----------



## Pure-LA

katlun said:


> bloomies next sale they are included, the fashion fundraiser starts 2/24 - they are doing presales, it's 15% off under $300 & 20% off over



Thank you, just got a watch on pre-sale 20% off


----------



## Pursegrrl

Just got the Tahitian Jelly Bean in black - on sale at Nordstrom 40% off! 

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michele...mm-watch/3094588?origin=category&resultback=0

Even more gorgeous IRL...and a nice, sportier piece in my watch collection!

XXXOO PG


----------



## Squeaky00

I wish I xan find a urban mini with diamonds at tjmaxx, or nordstrom rack.


----------



## Pirard

For those ladies in NoVA, I went to the fossil outlet today (Leesburg) and they had a ton of Micheles.  They actually had the watch I purchased at TJs earlier this month, the deco w/etched roses on an ivory face and diamonds around the bezel and at the hour markers.  They wanted $699 for just the head, and another $29-99 depending on the strap.  I did pick up about a dozen straps all priced between $12 and $69.  There were two alligators which I picked up for $69, left the two that were $99 for someone else to buy!  They really had a wonderful selection of all kinds of straps, lizard, quilted, patent, funky, ombre, brights.  They had even more in the 16mm size (my watch is 18 mm).  They also had many stainless steel bands (really wish I would have waited, but bought mine at Nordies), so I bought a back up (just in case mine gets too scratched, or breaks or something).  They had about two dozen cases, mostly all styles.  No deco park II, which is what I'm hoping to catch next.  This is quickly becoming an obsession.  I feel like I'm cheating on my Judith Ripka addiction, but I'm sure Judith would understand.


----------



## Pirard

Squeaky00 said:


> I wish I xan find a urban mini with diamonds at tjmaxx, or nordstrom rack.



If you have a fossil outlet nearby, you should definitely call and check.  The one I was in today a whole slew of different styles.  I don't recall seeing an urban mini, but I didn't look that carefully. Definitely worth calling to the outlets and asking if they ship.


----------



## Squeaky00

Pirard said:


> If you have a fossil outlet nearby, you should definitely call and check.  The one I was in today a whole slew of different styles.  I don't recall seeing an urban mini, but I didn't look that carefully. Definitely worth calling to the outlets and asking if they ship.


 
thanks I will call.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Brennamom said:


> Just in, the Rose Gold/White Tahitian Jelly...It's very pretty, but the silicone strap looks like it will dirty in a heartbeat! Anyone have issues with white rubber bands?


 
I don't have any of the Jelly watches because the SA at Nordies said they received a lot of returns due to them getting dirty so quickly.  The only one that I think the dirt showing won't be a problem is black.


----------



## harlygirl

Jomadeals has a michele jelly bean todays for $144 when you use coupon code FCBK10. its the white one, lowest price is nordstrom at $176. 

Joma Link: jomadeals.com 

Nordstrom link: Nordstrom


----------



## lubird217

I need the experts on tpf to help me out with this one...

I just bought 2 watches from TJ Maxx in NYC (near Chelsea)

One of them is this Michele Deco Mini:

http://www.amazon.com/MICHELE-Diamond-Stainless-Steel-Bracelet/dp/B002ZF003A

It was about $655 with tax. I have no idea what the warranty is from TJ Maxx... I have a lot of reading to do on this thread.

I've been in the market for a Michele watch for awhile, but from my 10 minutes spent online it doesn't seem like this strap is very adjustable? As in, it doesn't seem like this thin (mini?) watch has a lot of options as far as changing out the straps go.

I do like the band the way it is. It sort of (far cry!) reminds me of the Cartier La Dona twist. But I'd still like the option - that was sort of the point with me wanting a Michele.

What do you experts think. Price, style, flexibility... I appreciate all the help I can get and can be convinced to take it back!


----------



## rickipt

I saw the Michele jelly watches at the Fossil Outlet in Atlantic City yesterday. $125 for black or white, $100 for the other colors.


----------



## Pirard

lubird217 said:


> I need the experts on tpf to help me out with this one...
> 
> I just bought 2 watches from TJ Maxx in NYC (near Chelsea)
> 
> One of them is this Michele Deco Mini:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/MICHELE-Diamond-Stainless-Steel-Bracelet/dp/B002ZF003A
> 
> It was about $655 with tax. I have no idea what the warranty is from TJ Maxx... I have a lot of reading to do on this thread.
> 
> I've been in the market for a Michele watch for awhile, but from my 10 minutes spent online it doesn't seem like this strap is very adjustable? As in, it doesn't seem like this thin (mini?) watch has a lot of options as far as changing out the straps go.
> 
> I do like the band the way it is. It sort of (far cry!) reminds me of the Cartier La Dona twist. But I'd still like the option - that was sort of the point with me wanting a Michele.
> 
> What do you experts think. Price, style, flexibility... I appreciate all the help I can get and can be convinced to take it back!



Fossil outlet at Jersey Shore Premium Outlets had a ton of michele bands earlier this week.  You should call around to see if they have any 12 mm styles.  I think that's the size.  If you are in NYC, you should be able to go into Tourneau and ask them to help you size the band, or even order straps to fit.  The straps change out pretty easily.  Metro watch on ebay also carries straps, and they are pretty easy to deal with.  Your watch is beautiful, and enjoy!


----------



## vanbruntsa

Mine


----------



## lubird217

thank you so much pirard! ive been reading everything i can about michele in the last 24 hours 

i think there are generally less options for the 12mm bands, but it will work with this mini deco face. i will try to run by tourneau this week.


----------



## Miss T

question for the experts here, as i don't know too much about michele watches. what styles usually end up at tj maxx? is it usually limited editions and older styles? i have fallen in love with the tri tone deco. it's a new arrival available at the michele website (unfortunately, the site is down right now so i can't post a pic). i don't want to spend $2100 + tax though if it's going to end up at tj maxx for a large discount. any insight?


----------



## windy

Miss T said:


> question for the experts here, as i don't know too much about michele watches. what styles usually end up at tj maxx? is it usually limited editions and older styles? i have fallen in love with the tri tone deco. it's a new arrival available at the michele website (unfortunately, the site is down right now so i can't post a pic). i don't want to spend $2100 + tax though if it's going to end up at tj maxx for a large discount. any insight?



I have followed Michele watches at TJ Maxx since they first started carrying them.  For the most part, I have noticed they seem to carry styles that are no longer available.  The most recent styles they have carried that I noticed were the Michele Deco II, Michele Deco Safari, Michele Deco Rose, Michele Carousel, and a few others.  They are definitely worth checking out in regard to prices!!  They seem to be about 50% off of the original price for the most part.


----------



## Louis&Mark

i really want a smaller ss michele watch.  i had the coquette in mind but they're not in production anymore and they're kinda hard to find.  looks like the urban park is a good alternative (watch on the right)  what do you guys think of this watch?

http://s7ondemand1.scene7.com/s7ond...nsumerBrochure&el=large&vli=40&ww=1085&wh=730


----------



## Brennamom

Louis&Mark said:


> i really want a smaller ss michele watch.  i had the coquette in mind but they're not in production anymore and they're kinda hard to find.  looks like the urban park is a good alternative (watch on the right)  what do you guys think of this watch?
> 
> http://s7ondemand1.scene7.com/s7ond...nsumerBrochure&el=large&vli=40&ww=1085&wh=730



Do you have a NM Last Call close?  They always have 12mm smaller Michele watches in stock (at least here in SoCal)....


----------



## Louis&Mark

what!!! really? i'm in socal. let me try nm camarillo. 
thanks breannamom!


----------



## Brennamom

Louis&Mark said:


> what!!! really? i'm in socal. let me try nm camarillo.
> thanks breannamom!



Also call the Tourneau Outlet in Cabazon and Last Call at Block of Orange.  Good Luck!!


----------



## Matt1080

I was a at a nieman marcus last call in philly yesterday with my wife and they had at least 10 michele different ones and at least 15 different bands. Also the saks outlet next to it had a few.


----------



## liuyinn

lubird217 said:


> thank you so much pirard! ive been reading everything i can about michele in the last 24 hours
> 
> i think there are generally less options for the 12mm bands, but it will work with this mini deco face. i will try to run by tourneau this week.


 
You can find a lot of authentic replacement Michele straps on eBay - just make sure you buy from reputable seller and/or have it authenticated. GL!


----------



## LuckyLisa

Div4life said:


> My black face sport sail with diamonds


  Thank you so much for posting these photos!! You have totally sold me on the Sport Sail. I was going to just be frugal and the plain, but DANG, your diamonds look gorgeous!!!


----------



## Louis&Mark

called around lots of stores.  no one has it.  
a nordies sa found 1 out of state.  it was a special order for someone.  i hope she changes her mind.  pleaseeeeeeeeeee


----------



## BagLover79

Louis&Mark said:


> called around lots of stores. no one has it.
> a nordies sa found 1 out of state. it was a special order for someone. i hope she changes her mind. pleaseeeeeeeeeee


 
I was in leesburg yesterday and the fossil there had a coquette face with diamonds. I cant' remember the price though. Good Luck!


----------



## Miss Kris

Sorry if this has already been posted but does anyone have both the Tahitian Jelly in 35mm and in 40mm?  If so, could you post pics of both on your wrist to show the difference in size?  I just got the 35mm since I have a tiny wrist, but I'm trying to figure out if the 40mm is much bigger.  Thanks!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

BagLover79 said:


> I was in leesburg yesterday and the fossil there had a coquette face with diamonds. I cant' remember the price though. Good Luck!



I was at Leesburg this past weekend and I have to say, the Fossil outlet prices aren't that great.  The same CSX that I got for $299 from NR (included the SS band), was $499 plus the cost of the band 

They did have a great selection though...


----------



## Oluha

Hi,
I love Michele watches and I would like to buy one from the garden party edition.
I'm french and Michele watches can't be find on stores in France so I must buy online.
I have small wrist so I'm afraid the garden party watch is too big for me.
Does anyone have it (or similar like tropical or seaside edition) and can post a picture of the watch on her wrist?
My wrist mesures approximatively 15.3cm / 6.02".
Thank you for your help!


----------



## Louis&Mark

hi oluha.  i don't have any of the watches you mentioned.  but i have a pretty small wrist too.  i'm a little under 6 inches and my watch measures 31x42 and covers almost my entire wrist and i think it looks great.  so if you like the design of the watch, i say just go for it!


----------



## guccilove

i'm debating between the urban classic XL or the urban mini.  does anybody here have the classic? i am looking for an oversized watch so i'm gearing more towards the classic one, but the mini still looks kinda bigger than average on my wrist which will still work.  sigh.... i hate the fact that it's always hard for me to decide about almost anything! lol!
i am thinking of getting this watch (head) but with a black patent leather band and a stainless steel band:

http://www.gideonsjewelry.com/michele-classic-xl/michele-urban-quartz-mww02m000022-mw02m00a0001/

classic or mini? i'm gonna have to try both of them on again at nordstrom.....hehe


----------



## joyeaux

If anyone happens to see a smaller Michele model at a Last Call or Off 5th, please let me know... I am really wanting a 12 mm band size watch but just can't pay full price now knowing they were available for so much less! ush:


----------



## sneezz

^my local TJMaxx had 2 small ones with SS bands when I went a few weeks ago.  They were $600 and had diamonds on the bezel.


----------



## Louis&Mark

found my watch.  yay!  will post pics once i get it.


----------



## joyeaux

sneezz said:


> ^my local TJMaxx had 2 small ones with SS bands when I went a few weeks ago.  They were $600 and had diamonds on the bezel.



Thank you! I DO have a TJ's in my city... I may have to run by there


----------



## finzup

I just bought the black MOP deco with the diamond markers... LOVE it. 

I got it 15% off retail from a local watch shop... they discount all current models and straps by 15% -- so if you want a current model that you can't find elsewhere, you can get it there for 15% off.. the watch shop is called Saltzman's and they are in Cranston, RI  -- their website is http://saltzmans-watches.com but they don't sell the Michele watches online, you'd have to call them up .. they are an authorized Michele dealer -- they gave me a Michele shopping bag and notebook with my purchase too!


----------



## sneezz

joyeaux said:


> Thank you! I DO have a TJ's in my city... I may have to run by there



This one to be exact:

http://m.jomashop.com/michele-deco-mini-mww06d000084.html


----------



## Louis&Mark

that's a fantastic deal.  thanks for sharing!  



finzup said:


> I just bought the black MOP deco with the diamond markers... LOVE it.
> 
> I got it 15% off retail from a local watch shop... they discount all current models and straps by 15% -- so if you want a current model that you can't find elsewhere, you can get it there for 15% off.. the watch shop is called Saltzman's and they are in Cranston, RI -- their website is http://saltzmans-watches.com but they don't sell the Michele watches online, you'd have to call them up .. they are an authorized Michele dealer -- they gave me a Michele shopping bag and notebook with my purchase too!


----------



## Louis&Mark

*snezz* that's really nice.  is jomashop trustworthy?  i've never shopped there.


----------



## camommyof3

Louis&Mark said:


> found my watch.  yay!  will post pics once i get it.



Congrats!  Which one did you get?  Can't wait to see pics!
My hubby just bought me the CSX-36 diamond!   I tried it on and loved it the other day but it's not due to arrive till Tuesday and I'm hoping it's not too huge on my teeny wrists.


----------



## Louis&Mark

^^^ yay cam!!    pls post pics of yours when you get it.  what a gorgeous watch.  and check out your avatar  

i got a coquette, it's a small watch.  took forever to find it.  mine should be here next week as well.


----------



## Brennamom

Louis&Mark said:


> ^^^ yay cam!!  pls post pics of yours when you get it. what a gorgeous watch. and check out your avatar
> 
> i got a coquette, it's a small watch. took forever to find it. mine should be here next week as well.


 
L&M, did you get the diamond or not?  I have the non-diamond and I love it.  I paired it with the leather double 12mm band.I also have the coquette with the "tiara" top an bottom, forget the name...


----------



## Louis&Mark

bren, i got the diamond face but regular bracelet.  couldn't find one w.diamond bracelet.  what a great idea w.the double band.  i'll have to try that if i can find one.  i never heard of coquette w.tiara.  do u happen to have a picture?

and look at your avatar!  that's gorgeous.  what is it??


----------



## Brennamom

Louis&Mark said:


> bren, i got the diamond face but regular bracelet. couldn't find one w.diamond bracelet. what a great idea w.the double band. i'll have to try that if i can find one. i never heard of coquette w.tiara. do u happen to have a picture?
> 
> and look at your avatar! that's gorgeous. what is it??


 
Here is my little collection. The new white/RG jellybean is missing, I just got it....

The avatar is a Van Cleef & Arpel watch I will never own, but thought it was stunning!!!


----------



## Louis&Mark

awesome collection!  love them all.  

it is a stunning watch.  i will never own it either.  nice to stare and drool though.


----------



## Brennamom

Louis&Mark said:


> awesome collection!  love them all.
> 
> it is a stunning watch.  i will never own it either.  nice to stare and drool though.



Thanks L&M.  

You should see the other VCA watches that came out this year.  Truly stunning!


----------



## camommyof3

Louis&Mark said:


> ^^^ yay cam!!    pls post pics of yours when you get it.  what a gorgeous watch.  and check out your avatar
> 
> i got a coquette, it's a small watch.  took forever to find it.  mine should be here next week as well.



I can't wait to see it. Please post a pic on your wrist if you can.   I'm not too familiar with the brand but I just love that you can change out the bands on these.  So fun!


----------



## camommyof3

Brennamom said:


> Here is my little collection. The new white/RG jellybean is missing, I just got it....
> 
> The avatar is a Van Cleef & Arpel watch I will never own, but thought it was stunning!!!



Nice collection, Brannamom!   You said you put a double band on your Coquette.  What is that?  Sorry if that's a silly question.


----------



## maalouf73

do you ladies know where i can find this exact watch, with a rose gold face and white strap, for cheaper??

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michele-sport-sail-diamond-customizable-watch/3171604?origin=category&resultback=4766


----------



## finzup

maalouf73 said:


> do you ladies know where i can find this exact watch, with a rose gold face and white strap, for cheaper??
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michele-sport-sail-diamond-customizable-watch/3171604?origin=category&resultback=4766




A watch shop near me sells Michele for 15% off retail. if they don't have it, they would order it for you. The watch shop is called Saltzman's and they are in Cranston, RI -- (401) 946-0930


----------



## Louis&Mark

*sassc *mentioned there's a F&F going on at bloomies, 20% off.  go there stat before it ends.  what a deal, right?  and the rose gold is really gorgeous.  good luck!



maalouf73 said:


> do you ladies know where i can find this exact watch, with a rose gold face and white strap, for cheaper??
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michele...watch/3171604?origin=category&resultback=4766


----------



## Louis&Mark

this sparkles a lot!  i was thinking of pairing it w.a tennis bracelet but do you think that would be too much?  i couldn't get the diamond 3 link bracelet i wanted but i think these are nice too.


----------



## camommyof3

Oh L&M, it's gorgeous!  I think it would be stunning with a tennis bracelet.  Go for it!  Mine arrived today, too.  I will post pics in a little bit.


----------



## camommyof3

Here's my CSX-36 Day Diamond 
My wrist is 5" so I need to have it sized down quite a bit.  I'm hoping it's not too huge looking on me.   I really want colored straps for everyday.

(sorry so big, I can't figure out how to resize it)


----------



## Louis&Mark

it's beauuuuutiful camommyof3.  congrats   and your wrists are tiny!!  mine's a little under 6" and i have trouble finding bracelets sometimes but you must really have a hard time.


----------



## kburns2000

Louis&Mark said:


> this sparkles a lot!  i was thinking of pairing it w.a tennis bracelet but do you think that would be too much?  i couldn't get the diamond 3 link bracelet i wanted but i think these are nice too.



Oh my gosh congrats!!!! So pretty L&M! I think it would look perfect with a tennis bracelet


----------



## Louis&Mark

thanks kburns!!    so glad you're still around.


----------



## Brennamom

Wow, beautiful bling, Girls!!  Congrats!  Remember, they're just like potato chips.....


----------



## Louis&Mark

^^^   i know what you mean..... :ninja:
thanks brennamom!


----------



## Luna

Hey ladies . .. I got a michele watch for christmas.... and I've been wearing it everyday since... but last night i forgot to take it off before I took my shower... 

I was so freaked out when I realized it... Do you think I did any damage?  Is it safe to wear in the shower?  Gahhh!!

I have the diamond csx chrono style.  

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Louis&Mark

i believe most micheles are 50 atm water resistant so nothing to worry about.  you can even go swimming with it, i believe  
hope it's not the leather straps though...




Luna said:


> Hey ladies . .. I got a michele watch for christmas.... and I've been wearing it everyday since... but last night i forgot to take it off before I took my shower...
> 
> I was so freaked out when I realized it... Do you think I did any damage? Is it safe to wear in the shower? Gahhh!!
> 
> I have the diamond csx chrono style.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


----------



## vespergirl

Louis&Mark said:


> i really want a smaller ss michele watch. i had the coquette in mind but they're not in production anymore and they're kinda hard to find. looks like the urban park is a good alternative (watch on the right) what do you guys think of this watch?
> 
> http://s7ondemand1.scene7.com/s7ond...nsumerBrochure&el=large&vli=40&ww=1085&wh=730


 
I love that watch & am trying to find it in my area (northern VA) to try on.  I know that they have it in Bethesda, so I may drive up tomorrow to check it out.  Can't find it anywhere else.

I think the specs are 23 x 40 mm, and since I have rather small wrists, I'm afraid it may be too long.  Please post pics if you can locate one in person ...


----------



## maalouf73

finzup said:


> A watch shop near me sells Michele for 15% off retail. if they don't have it, they would order it for you. The watch shop is called Saltzman's and they are in Cranston, RI -- (401) 946-0930



thank youuuu


----------



## allbeastnohype

quick question... I am new to this forum, and so far i like what ive seen.  I recently won a "Michele" watch on ebay and was wondering if anyone knew anything about it? i won the auction for cheap because the watch looked really vintage, and it was also missing the pin for the strap and the seller thinks the battery is dead.  i took a shot in the dark and just placed a bid on the watch.  I ended up winning the auction, and now i am curious to know if anyone has any information on it?  Ive already contacted Michele and they state that the watch i won is not THE Michele brand that we all know about but it could possibly be the "French" Michele brand?  The watch has "Michele" written in cursive on the face and has a "diamond" at the 12 o'clock position.  There are no hour or minute indicators and the face looks almost identical to a Movado Museum.  "Quartz" is also in cursive toward the bottom of the face.  If anyone can help me identify what I have it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## laru

Brennamom said:


> Here is my little collection. The new white/RG jellybean is missing, I just got it....
> 
> The avatar is a Van Cleef & Arpel watch I will never own, but thought it was stunning!!!



Is that the double-wrap strap (in tan)? I've been looking for that but every time I go to there website it's gone. They sell out of it really fast. It was there one day and gone the next.


----------



## Brennamom

laru said:


> Is that the double-wrap strap (in tan)? I've been looking for that but every time I go to there website it's gone. They sell out of it really fast. It was there one day and gone the next.


 
Hi Laru!  Yup, it's the double-wrap.  I got it last year at Bloomies.  Have you tried calling Michele and talking with a CS person?  Also, see if Bloomies/NM/Nords are planning a trunk show in your area and see if the Rep can bring one in for you.  Good luck!


----------



## windy

I just ordered the following Michele Tahitian Chocolate Watch w/Rose Gold:




It is a newer style and has been sold out for months.  I'm really excited as I got it with a discount!  I am anxious to see it in person!  I wear brown in the winter months all the time.  Has anyone seen this watch in person?


----------



## Louis&Mark

i've never seen it in person but looks great windy!  congrats on your new michele.  give us a review once you receive it!


----------



## glamorioustasha

Any new deals ? TIA


----------



## oskiew

Xxx not allowed


----------



## Althea G.

I got a Michele Tahitian Jelly Bean in brown and rose gold! Here it is on my wrist--I wear my watches on my right wrist because I'm a lefty.


----------



## allicatexp

That is really sharp!  Very stylish!  I love rose gold.


----------



## doreenjoy

Looks great, Althea G!


----------



## roses5682

I am new to Michele and I am excited to share that I just bought a csx36 with diamond markers. I saw that some metal bands had diamonds in them. Can I order and 18mm band or do I need to order one of the CSX ones?


----------



## roses5682

here is my watch. its a poor picture because I took it with my cell phone.


----------



## finzup

roses5682 said:


> I am new to Michele and I am excited to share that I just bought a csx36 with diamond markers. I saw that some metal bands had diamonds in them. Can I order and 18mm band or do I need to order one of the CSX ones?



Nice watch ! My local watch shop told me the CSX and Deco metal bands are different so I think you have to get the CSX specific metal band


----------



## justwatchin

Althea G. said:


> I got a Michele Tahitian Jelly Bean in brown and rose gold! Here it is on my wrist--I wear my watches on my right wrist because I'm a lefty.



Love that combination!


----------



## mmissy

I need some help deciding what to do....I love the white ceramic tahitan diamond watch that is $2350 at neimans. I do already have the deco diamond but i like the all white and diamonds look also. Do you think it's to trendy of a piece to spend $2350? Ican get it from Saks special order 15% off F&F.


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*mmissy, if it's a look and style you love, like you said you do, I'd be inclined to tell you to get it.  Is white ceramic currently trendy, yes, but if it's a look you love it doesn't matter because you're going to get the wear out of it and you may still choose to wear it after the trend subsides simply because you love it.  Also, the thing about trends, no one knows how long they'll last.  Some people call leopard print a trend, my favorite, but it never dies.  If you get your watch please post a pic!  Hope this helps.*


----------



## Louis&Mark

Althea G. said:


> I got a Michele Tahitian Jelly Bean in brown and rose gold! Here it is on my wrist--I wear my watches on my right wrist because I'm a lefty.


 
looks terrific on you.  congrats!!  




roses5682 said:


> here is my watch. its a poor picture because I took it with my cell phone.


 
love this watch.  congrats!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'd been contemplating ordering this watch.  Thank goodness I didn't!!!!  I was able to get it at NR for $719.97  The retail is $1795

Large Tahitian Ceramic Stainless Steel Black Diamond:





If anyone else is looking for the same watch, NR also had a decent supply of the black ceramic pictured here for the same price: http://www.michele.com/en_US/shop/w...ss_steel_black_diamond-MWW12E000003.html?BC=Y


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*That watch is gorgeous!  It's even prettier at the NR price!  Big congrats on landing such a cutie!*


----------



## DC-Cutie

GoldenLeopardLady said:


> *That watch is gorgeous!  It's even prettier at the NR price!  Big congrats on landing such a cutie!*



Thank you very much!  

and I'll have you know that everytime I see a leopard print Michele watch, I think of you and your love for Leopards


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*Ooooooohhhh, thanks DC!  Girl, I love me some leopard.  It hurts each time I go to TJMaxx. still hoping to get the Zebra Michele on sale, and see the Leopard one there now-dirt cheap compared to what I paid.  You can't win them all I guess.  If you see some hot leopard anything pm me please.  *


----------



## Louis&Mark

*DC*.... that's a gorgeous watch and an awesome deal.  congrats!!  
what's NR please??


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*^NR is Nordstrom's Rack.*


----------



## Louis&Mark

^^^  oh duh!!!  
i never find anything there!  i should go to a different one mayb.  thanks GLL!


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*You're so welcome L&M.  I've been there twice.  Uh, that's all it took for me.  I need more order than I've seen at those stores.  Mind you, if they had the Zebra Michele or some Juicy charms, I'd make my way to the jewelry counter then I'd get right out of there. *


----------



## BagLover79

We are watch twins. I just recently bought this watch too.




DC-Cutie said:


> I'd been contemplating ordering this watch. Thank goodness I didn't!!!! I was able to get it at NR for $719.97  The retail is $1795
> 
> Large Tahitian Ceramic Stainless Steel Black Diamond:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone else is looking for the same watch, NR also had a decent supply of the black ceramic pictured here for the same price: http://www.michele.com/en_US/shop/w...ss_steel_black_diamond-MWW12E000003.html?BC=Y


----------



## Elizabethd1012

Is jomashop.com an authorized dealer?  They have a sale on Michele watches.

http://www.jomashop.com/doorbuster-event.html?ref5=emlet&cmp=042111mmwevt


----------



## DC-Cutie

^ yes they are.. IMO, you can shop around for better pricing or get Nordstrom to match..


----------



## finzup

I don't think Jomashop is an authorized retailer for Michele. 

The warranty on any Michele watch you buy on Joma is a 2 year Jomashop warranty, not a Michele warranty. 

They state this in their terms:


> Our Watches Are Authentic
> Jomashop.com purchases goods via authorized dealers and Jomashop.com will warranty watches purchased from our website. We buy all of our products from authorized dealers, and respected industry wholesalers/distributors; therefore we have no pricing restrictions. In turn, we pass the huge savings on to you.
> 
> Our Watches:
> &#8226; are brand new, first quality, with all original parts and authentic.
> &#8226; have the original manufacturer&#8217;s serial numbers intact.
> &#8226; are not refurbished, factory seconds, or replica products.
> &#8226; have a 1 to 5 year warranty program (see chart for details).
> 
> Warranty: All products sold on Jomashop.com are guaranteed authentic. Since Jomashop.com does not sell its products through the manufacturer's pricing guidelines; we do not provide the manufacturer&#8217;s warranty with the product. Some original packaging may be modified to replace the original warranty as Jomashop.com is not an authorized dealer. The manufacturer&#8217;s warranty is replaced with a Jomashop.com warranty. In addition some of our watches will have a security strip which can be removed by the customer upon acceptance of the sale of the watch.
> 
> While our merchandise is 100% authentic in its manufacturer&#8217;s source and components, but since we are not an authorized distributor, the warranty of the watches is provided by Jomashop and not by the manufacturer. See our warranty section for details.




Please note I am not saying that they are not authentic.. I'm just saying I don't believe they are an authorized retailer of Michele.


----------



## Louis&Mark

i believe jomashop is a grey dealer, not AD for michele.


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*I recalled knowing there was an issue with Jomashop but wasn't sure what it was.  Thank you finzup for clarifying.

L&M, what's a grey dealer?

Thanks to you both for imparting much needed info for my understanding. *


----------



## Louis&Mark

hi GLL!  they basically get their inventory from an AD so the products are authentic but does not come w.factory warranty.  but oftentimes the grey market deal will offer their own warranty.  and you can definitely get the merchandise for much cheaper.  they just make less of a proft.... at least that's my understanding


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*Thank you so much for that explanation.  And an AD is an authorized dealer, right?    Good info to know.  It's also great that a company lets one know that info upfront.  Some would forgo a manufacturer's warranty to get a good price but it's good to let the consumer know what the deal is.  Thanks so much again!

I'm still periodically checking with TJ Maxx regarding the Zebra Michele.  I'll go for it if and when the price drops again.  *


----------



## finzup

^^ I totally want the zebra or leopard one...  If only my TJ maxx or Off 5th would have them


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*^It's amazing your TJM doesn't have them.  It seems every store in So Cal has them.  I'm just lying in wait for TJM to discount them one more time.  I can't tell you how many compliments I get on my leopard one.  I want the zebra without the roses on it.  I am eagerly waiting I tell you. *


----------



## Elizabethd1012

^ Thank you ladies!  I will stay away from jomashop then!!!


----------



## finzup

GoldenLeopardLady said:


> *^It's amazing your TJM doesn't have them.  It seems every store in So Cal has them.  I'm just lying in wait for TJM to discount them one more time.  I can't tell you how many compliments I get on my leopard one.  I want the zebra without the roses on it.  I am eagerly waiting I tell you. *



Rhode Island TJ Maxx/Marshalls stores rarely even have Betsey Johnson and Tommy Bahama watches, nevermind Michele .. Maybe if I drove up to Mass/Boston area I'd find one..


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*finzup, before you take a drive I'd say pick up the phone and call around.  You can have them put the item on hold should you find it.  They'll hold it until the store closes that evening.  At least that way you'll only have to drive if they have it instead of driving there and it's not there.    I sure hope you land one.  Please let us know and share a pic or two or three!*


----------



## Bunn Bags

Ladies, I must agree with you all whom purchased their Michele watches from NR. I also brought my Sport Sail large Blanc diamond watch from NR for $479. But, I'm waiting for the mgr to call me when they rec'd another shipment in, because I waiting for the Urban Mini Diamond Noir watch. And for the ladies who is wanting the zebra diamond watch, the  TJ Maxx  at Mercer Mall, Lawrenceville, NJ has them.


----------



## glamorioustasha

Macys Herald Square in NYC carries Michele Watches AND THEY ARE INCLUDED in their Friends and Family Dis 25% off


----------



## sneezz

glamorioustasha said:


> Macys Herald Square in NYC carries Michele Watches AND THEY ARE INCLUDED in their Friends and Family Dis 25% off



GET OUT!  Ugh I gotta check my Macy's now.


----------



## Squeaky00

That sucks our Macys in South Florida does not carry michelle watchs


----------



## glowingface

yeah...same here...even my MACY's does not has Michele watches....Nordstrom Rack has Michele at discounted price and so does Fossil Outlets. I know Everyone knows this, but I just wanted to say something on Michele post...hehe...


----------



## Louis&Mark

^^^


----------



## glamorioustasha

Squeaky00 said:


> That sucks our Macys in South Florida does not carry michelle watchs



Nordies will price match if you have them call to verify that they do carry Michele Watches..


----------



## gheaden

Could someone tell me where to locate the serial number for one of these watches?  Thinking about getting one from the bay, thank you.


----------



## bluediamond35

Thank you for the sku Dc Cutie and Bag lover!

Has anyone seen a diamond deco with a ceramic band at Nordstroms Rack lately?


----------



## merekat703

TJMaxx by me has a all silver one for $249, is that a good price?


----------



## glamorioustasha

merekat703 said:


> TJMaxx by me has a all silver one for $249, is that a good price?



What in silver ? Which style did you see ?


----------



## merekat703

glamorioustasha said:


> What in silver ? Which style did you see ?


 
Not sure but it looks like this one http://cgi.ebay.com/Michele-Stainle...584202038?pt=Wristwatches&hash=item2563907736

(not my listing btw)


----------



## gheaden

NR at Union Square, NYC had the Rose Gold and Silver Jelly Bean watches yesterday.  They just received a shipment.


----------



## glamorioustasha

gheaden said:


> NR at Union Square, NYC had the Rose Gold and Silver Jelly Bean watches yesterday.  They just received a shipment.



Do you remember the price


----------



## gheaden

glamorioustasha said:


> Do you remember the price



119 and 139, IIRC


----------



## ellacoach

merekat703 said:


> TJMaxx by me has a all silver one for $249, is that a good price?


 
I would say that's a pretty good deal...but I'm not familiar with this style...I have a Michele CSX stainless watch that I adore though. I need to check out TJ Maxx more.


----------



## glowingface

Any idea why these two ceramic watches are different in price. My Nordstrom Rack had both of these for 399 each. I purchased the Black one as I have a White Fendi with Steel. Do you think I should exchange it for white one as its a better deal? I like the white one too.

http://www.michele.com/en_US/shop/w...less_steel_white_bezel-MWW12E000002.html?BC=Y

http://www.michele.com/en_US/shop/w..._stainless_non_diamond-MWW12C000004.html?BC=Y


----------



## Louis&Mark

^^^ they're two different sizes.  white is 39 and black 35


----------



## glowingface

Louis&Mark said:


> ^^^ they're two different sizes.  white is 39 and black 35



Ohk...Thank you!! So much of price difference for few mm....Now, I feel The black one should have been sold for less at NR...The comparison price on the tag for black one shows that it was sold for 995 at Nordstroms...which means they sold both white n Black one for same price at store....Pretty confusing!


----------



## katlun

merekat703 said:


> Not sure but it looks like this one http://cgi.ebay.com/Michele-Stainle...584202038?pt=Wristwatches&hash=item2563907736
> 
> (not my listing btw)


 
I have that one, picked it up at NR for about the same price, retails around $700


----------



## merekat703

katlun said:


> I have that one, picked it up at NR for about the same price, retails around $700


 How do you like it?


----------



## katlun

^Yes I do, it is heavier than an other watch I own, once I got over that it was fine


----------



## Louis&Mark

oh no.  i really love this watch.  does anyone have it or plan to purchase it?
i just bought another watch.  otherwise, i would so get this....


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

_^L&M, that's a cute watch!_


----------



## Danaqt

*Does anyone know where I could find a CSX 36 18mm band in yellow gold?*


----------



## DC-Cutie

Selected styles at LastCall.com w/an additional 35% off 

and FREE ONLINE SHIPPING: NO MINIMUM PURCHASE WITH CODE *LCMAYFS*.

http://www.lastcall.com/store/catal...er2Value=&filterOverride=&sort=&navid=viewall


----------



## Louis&Mark

GoldenLeopardLady said:


> _^L&M, that's a cute watch!_


 
GLL isn't that adorable??


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*It really is very nice.  Is it on your hit list even though you just bought a watch or are you going to be good?  As for me, I've been just stalking TJM waiting for the zebra watch to go lower in price.  I want it but it's not a real need, kwim?*


----------



## Louis&Mark

^^^ no, i have to be good.    would love to see mod pix if someone gets one, though....
hope your zebra goes down soon!


----------



## Trinia34

Ladies, I need help.  Also, I should let yall know I'm a noob.  So I'm looking for this watch,  http://timepiece.com/michele-sport-sail-mww01c000012.html?ref=frgle , it's the Michele Sport Sail with Diamonds in large.  It comes in black or white and has a 20mm stainless band.  As I was lurking, I saw that Diva1 had purchased one, I think--I say I think because I couldn't see the pic.  It wouldn't show up in my browser.  

I live in the Northern Virginia, DC, Maryland metro area.  I have called several of the stores you guys have mentioned like Fossil, Last Calll, Saks, NR.  Fossil has just the face for $499.  Nordies said they'd match the price on the face which is great.  But I would still have to buy the SS 20mm band which is $250 at Nordies.  

Has anyone seen this watch?  What's a good price for it at discount?  Do you think $750 for it (that would be the $499 plus $250 for the band) is good?  Or should I wait.  I called the NR @ Pentagon City and the SA told me that they had one several weeks ago and sold it for $500 but she didn't say if the band came with it or not. 

Any advice you could give?  And would you please let me know if you see it anywhere.  I am looking for it in both black and white, as well as the SS band.  If anyone knows hwere it may be on sale, please let me know as well.  I've done a ton of Google searches and all.  Thank you so much for your help! 

I love this forum!  I decided I needed to start treating myself to a few things here and there because I need some nice accessories, esp. handbags.  Also, if anyone has seen the Longchamps bags anywhere, also please let me know.  If you send me a PM, that would be great. 


P.S. even if you dont live in my town and find the watch, if it's at a store where I can call and have them ship it to me, that would also be acceptable.  Thanks

Thanks again!


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*L&M, I hope that zebra watch goes down...  I won't get it if it doesn't.  I'm stalking it like a criminal.  Baahaahaahaa.*


----------



## windy

Trinia34 said:


> Ladies, I need help.  Also, I should let yall know I'm a noob.  So I'm looking for this watch,  http://timepiece.com/michele-sport-sail-mww01c000012.html?ref=frgle , it's the Michele Sport Sail with Diamonds in large.  It comes in black or white and has a 20mm stainless band.  As I was lurking, I saw that Diva1 had purchased one, I think--I say I think because I couldn't see the pic.  It wouldn't show up in my browser.
> 
> I live in the Northern Virginia, DC, Maryland metro area.  I have called several of the stores you guys have mentioned like Fossil, Last Calll, Saks, NR.  Fossil has just the face for $499.  Nordies said they'd match the price on the face which is great.  But I would still have to buy the SS 20mm band which is $250 at Nordies.
> 
> Has anyone seen this watch?  What's a good price for it at discount?  Do you think $750 for it (that would be the $499 plus $250 for the band) is good?  Or should I wait.  I called the NR @ Pentagon City and the SA told me that they had one several weeks ago and sold it for $500 but she didn't say if the band came with it or not.
> 
> Any advice you could give?  And would you please let me know if you see it anywhere.  I am looking for it in both black and white, as well as the SS band.  If anyone knows hwere it may be on sale, please let me know as well.  I've done a ton of Google searches and all.  Thank you so much for your help!
> 
> I love this forum!  I decided I needed to start treating myself to a few things here and there because I need some nice accessories, esp. handbags.  Also, if anyone has seen the Longchamps bags anywhere, also please let me know.  If you send me a PM, that would be great.
> 
> 
> P.S. even if you dont live in my town and find the watch, if it's at a store where I can call and have them ship it to me, that would also be acceptable.  Thanks
> 
> Thanks again!



I was reading your post and understand what it is like to want something AND try to get the best possible price!!  You have done a great job in your search!  Have you thought of searching for the stainless band at a less expensive price like on eBay?  You have already found the watch face for a great deal.  I have noticed on eBay that you can sometimes get the bands at a good price.  Also, it is possible the band is available somewhere else at a discount. That way, the total price would end up being less.  Just a suggestion..... Good luck to you!!


----------



## Trinia34

windy said:


> I was reading your post and understand what it is like to want something AND try to get the best possible price!!  You have done a great job in your search!  Have you thought of searching for the stainless band at a less expensive price like on eBay?  You have already found the watch face for a great deal.  I have noticed on eBay that you can sometimes get the bands at a good price.  Also, it is possible the band is available somewhere else at a discount. That way, the total price would end up being less.  Just a suggestion..... Good luck to you!!



Thanks, Windy.  I was thinking the same exact thing.  I did a search for bands on Google but Nordstrom kept coming up.  I will check ebay when I get home as I cannot access the site from work.  My main concern with ebay is knowing if the band is authentic or not.  Any suggestions?


----------



## MSgirl

Trinia34 said:


> Ladies, I need help.  Also, I should let yall know I'm a noob.  So I'm looking for this watch,  http://timepiece.com/michele-sport-sail-mww01c000012.html?ref=frgle , it's the Michele Sport Sail with Diamonds in large.  It comes in black or white and has a 20mm stainless band.  As I was lurking, I saw that Diva1 had purchased one, I think--I say I think because I couldn't see the pic.  It wouldn't show up in my browser.
> 
> I live in the Northern Virginia, DC, Maryland metro area.  I have called several of the stores you guys have mentioned like Fossil, Last Calll, Saks, NR.  Fossil has just the face for $499.  Nordies said they'd match the price on the face which is great.  But I would still have to buy the SS 20mm band which is $250 at Nordies.
> 
> Has anyone seen this watch?  What's a good price for it at discount?  Do you think $750 for it (that would be the $499 plus $250 for the band) is good?  Or should I wait.  I called the NR @ Pentagon City and the SA told me that they had one several weeks ago and sold it for $500 but she didn't say if the band came with it or not.
> 
> Any advice you could give?  And would you please let me know if you see it anywhere.  I am looking for it in both black and white, as well as the SS band.  If anyone knows hwere it may be on sale, please let me know as well.  I've done a ton of Google searches and all.  Thank you so much for your help!
> 
> I love this forum!  I decided I needed to start treating myself to a few things here and there because I need some nice accessories, esp. handbags.  Also, if anyone has seen the Longchamps bags anywhere, also please let me know.  If you send me a PM, that would be great.
> 
> 
> P.S. even if you dont live in my town and find the watch, if it's at a store where I can call and have them ship it to me, that would also be acceptable.  Thanks
> 
> Thanks again!


Saw the black sport sail with diamonds about a month ago at NR. The band was included and it was a beauty for $499.


----------



## Lexgal

I purchased a CSX carousel over the phone from NR in NYC and they shipped to me in VA.  The band was included in the price.  I called a number of stores and the trick I learned was to ask about the band and to have a good description of the watch.


----------



## Trinia34

Thanks, ladies.  Please keep the finds coming.  

MSGirl:  what store location did you see it?  I will call and see if they still have it.  I dont have PM access yet.  Thanks


----------



## mzmba

hey girls... love your purchases. I just bought a Noir with diamonds from the outlet... now I'm wondering if I should've shopped at a NR.

Anywho now I want the white ceramic csx... anyone seen it? the cheapest I see is 1200 online....


----------



## MSgirl

Trinia34 said:


> Thanks, ladies.  Please keep the finds coming.
> 
> MSGirl:  what store location did you see it?  I will call and see if they still have it.  I dont have PM access yet.  Thanks


Arlington, TX location


----------



## SASSY67

Another fan of the Michele watch!

FYI......TJMAXX stocks the Michele watch. I have gotten several
from them.The cost varies from style to style.

The Fossil outlet sells,the authentic Michele leather straps for & $39.00
& the SS band for $50.

Costco's also carry the Michele brand & the XL Deco Dia for $ 599 or $699,I believe!

I'm hoping they get in the Deco Safari, I really want that one.

HTH


----------



## mzmba

Trinia34 said:


> Ladies, I need help. Also, I should let yall know I'm a noob. So I'm looking for this watch, http://timepiece.com/michele-sport-sail-mww01c000012.html?ref=frgle , it's the Michele Sport Sail with Diamonds in large. It comes in black or white and has a 20mm stainless band. As I was lurking, I saw that Diva1 had purchased one, I think--I say I think because I couldn't see the pic. It wouldn't show up in my browser.
> 
> I live in the Northern Virginia, DC, Maryland metro area. I have called several of the stores you guys have mentioned like Fossil, Last Calll, Saks, NR. Fossil has just the face for $499. Nordies said they'd match the price on the face which is great. But I would still have to buy the SS 20mm band which is $250 at Nordies.
> 
> Has anyone seen this watch? What's a good price for it at discount? Do you think $750 for it (that would be the $499 plus $250 for the band) is good? Or should I wait. I called the NR @ Pentagon City and the SA told me that they had one several weeks ago and sold it for $500 but she didn't say if the band came with it or not.
> 
> Any advice you could give? And would you please let me know if you see it anywhere. I am looking for it in both black and white, as well as the SS band. If anyone knows hwere it may be on sale, please let me know as well. I've done a ton of Google searches and all. Thank you so much for your help!
> 
> I love this forum! I decided I needed to start treating myself to a few things here and there because I need some nice accessories, esp. handbags. Also, if anyone has seen the Longchamps bags anywhere, also please let me know. If you send me a PM, that would be great.
> 
> 
> P.S. even if you dont live in my town and find the watch, if it's at a store where I can call and have them ship it to me, that would also be acceptable. Thanks
> 
> Thanks again!


 
I just got the black one at the Fossil Outlet .. the face was 489 and the bracelet was 99.. of course I did get the last one.. but they were really nice.. they'll let you know when they get more of them in..

It's the North Georgia Premium Outlets in Dawsonville, GA... 

Good luck!
I'm currently looking for a white ceramic one.. bc I lurvvvve the Sports Sail.. I get so many compliments on how great it looks!


----------



## Bunn Bags

Ladies,
FYI: TJ Maxx have Michele's leather bands in size 18 for $29 and $39 in many different styles and colors.


----------



## Bunn Bags

Ladies,
FYI: TJ Maxx have Michele's leather bands in size 18 for $29 and $39 in many different styles and colors.


----------



## glamorioustasha

Bunn Bags said:


> Ladies,
> FYI: TJ Maxx have Michele's leather bands in size 18 for $29 and $39 in many different styles and colors.



Where did you see this ?


----------



## Lexgal

Has anyone been to the leesburg outlet?  I will be near there next week and wonder if it is worth stopping. I am on the look out for a navy alligator band.


----------



## Bunn Bags

glamorioustasha said:


> Where did you see this ?[/QUOTE
> 
> The Michele watch bands are currently at the Mercer Mall TJ Maxx in Lawrenceville, NJ. Where are you located?]


----------



## glamorioustasha

Bunn Bags said:


> glamorioustasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you see this ?[/QUOTE
> 
> The Michele watch bands are currently at the Mercer Mall TJ Maxx in Lawrenceville, NJ. Where are you located?]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New York
Click to expand...


----------



## bluediamond35

I saw a black noir urban at off saks and century 21 garden city ny. Also saw a diamond black ceramic and stainless at off saks.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I saw a black ceramic urban (I can't remember if it had diamonds) at NR Mazza Gallerie (Washington, DC)


----------



## Louis&Mark

www.michele.com is having 50% off on select straps


----------



## sneezz

bluediamond35 said:


> I saw a black noir urban at off saks and century 21 garden city ny. Also saw a diamond black ceramic and stainless at off saks.



How much??


----------



## bluediamond35

sneezz said:


> How much??



Around 900 to $1200, this was with a 30% discount with the More Shopping Card.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Michele.  com has their semi-annual sale on now for some straps.  I just ordered a dark blue alligator strap for my 20mm MW2.  The 20mm are so hard to come by and the alligator is so expensive at full price.


----------



## MolMol

Bunn Bags said:


> glamorioustasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you see this ?[/QUOTE
> 
> The Michele watch bands are currently at the Mercer Mall TJ Maxx in Lawrenceville, NJ. Where are you located?]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does this TJ Maxx have actual watches or just the straps?
Click to expand...


----------



## MolMol

does anyone know if the jelly bean watches come in a "small" and "large" or is it just one size?


----------



## greenpixie

The jelly bean watches come in small and large sizes.  The small came out first (35 or 36mm?) and went on sale a lot of places over the last few months, the large came out second (40mm) and seems to be in stock at regular price still at most retailers.


----------



## Bunn Bags

does this TJ Maxx have actual watches or just the straps?[/QUOTE]
Actually, this TJ Maxx have watches as well. And quite a few of them too.


----------



## bluediamond35

greenpixie said:


> The jelly bean watches come in small and large sizes.  The small came out first (35 or 36mm?) and went on sale a lot of places over the last few months, the large came out second (40mm) and seems to be in stock at regular price still at most retailers.



NR at union square go on some jellies. RGold with white strap, black or white on white. I think pricing was 119-139


----------



## Squeaky00

Omg I just saw the most beautiful stainless steel and white ceramic Michelle watch for $400. Is that a good price?


----------



## laura229

I am organizing files in my computer and came across these pictures of my mini urban.  I've had this watch for about 2 years and still love it so much!


----------



## bluediamond35

Squeaky00 said:


> Omg I just saw the most beautiful stainless steel and white ceramic Michelle watch for $400. Is that a good price?



I think it's a good price. I believe it's a 50 or 60% discount off retail. I purchased the one with diamonds. Not sure if I will keep it or not


----------



## Squeaky00

Thanks.really wish I could find a urban with diamonds for very good price


----------



## merekat703

My first Michele watch! I scored it at TJMaxx for $149! Tag on it said MSRP $675
Anyone know the name of it? I can't figure out how to change the Day on it either lol.


----------



## merekat703

Question for you ladies. My second hand stops moving after an hour or so and I have to push to top button to make it start again. However it still keeps the time but is there a way to make sure the second hand does not stop?


----------



## greenpixie

merekat703 said:


> Question for you ladies. My second hand stops moving after an hour or so and I have to push to top button to make it start again. However it still keeps the time but is there a way to make sure the second hand does not stop?



If you have the same type of chrono as my Michele Urban, the large "second hand" is not a second hand, it is the stopwatch part. When you push the top button it starts timing, that might be why it stops after a while.  The actual second hand on my watch is one of the smaller dials, I believe. I am not wearing it today so I can't tell you for sure which one, but I can check when I get home if no one else has an answer for you or you don't figure it out.

Love your new watch!  HTH!


----------



## Brennamom

merekat703 said:


> Question for you ladies. My second hand stops moving after an hour or so and I have to push to top button to make it start again. However it still keeps the time but is there a way to make sure the second hand does not stop?





greenpixie said:


> If you have the same type of chrono as my Michele Urban, *the large "second hand" is not a second hand, it is the stopwatch part.* When you push the top button it starts timing, that might be why it stops after a while.  The actual second hand on my watch is one of the smaller dials, I believe. I am not wearing it today so I can't tell you for sure which one, but I can check when I get home if no one else has an answer for you or you don't figure it out.
> 
> Love your new watch!  HTH!



Exactly!!   I think I explained that a few months ago to you or someone else with the same problem.  Trust me, I found out I was running the stop watch for YEARS before a kind watch-repair man explained why I was eating batteries at an alarming rate....The second hand is the small chrono at the "6"...hope that helps!


----------



## merekat703

OOOOOO I see! I swear I am not smart enough for this type of watch haha. I didn't recieve a how-to manual so I kept thinking that the battery was dying even though its 3 days old! so thanks for the help!! 



greenpixie said:


> If you have the same type of chrono as  my Michele Urban, the large "second hand" is not a second hand, it is the stopwatch part. When you push the top button it starts timing, that might be why it stops after a while. The actual second hand on my watch is one of the smaller dials, I believe. I am not wearing it today so I can't tell you for sure which one, but I can check when I get home if no one else has an answer for you or you don't figure it out.
> 
> Love your new watch! HTH!


 


Brennamom said:


> Exactly!! I think I explained that a few months ago to you or someone else with the same problem. Trust me, I found out I was running the stop watch for YEARS before a kind watch-repair man explained why I was eating batteries at an alarming rate....The second hand is the small chrono at the "6"...hope that helps!


----------



## katlun

merekat703 said:


> View attachment 1417433
> 
> 
> View attachment 1417434
> 
> My first Michele watch! I scored it at TJMaxx for $149! Tag on it said MSRP $675
> Anyone know the name of it? I can't figure out how to change the Day on it either lol.


 

you got that watch for a steal!

I thought I got a good deal when I picked up the same watch at the Rack for $270 last Decemeber


----------



## merekat703

katlun said:


> you got that watch for a steal!
> 
> I thought I got a good deal when I picked up the same watch at the Rack for $270 last Decemeber


 I saw it there about a month ago for $249 and wanted it but knew it would go down because no one knows this brand where I live and everyweek I checked back till it dropped again!


----------



## katlun

merekat703 said:


> I saw it there about a month ago for $249 and wanted it but knew it would go down because no one knows this brand where I live and everyweek I checked back till it dropped again!


 
smart woman!

too bad a new band will cost more than the price you paid for the watch


----------



## merekat703

katlun said:


> smart woman!
> 
> too bad a new band will cost more than the price you paid for the watch


 
I like the stainless band it came with so Iam not planning on buying another. Day's even sized it to my wrist for me!


----------



## katlun

merekat703 said:


> I like the stainless band it came with so Iam not planning on buying another. Day's even sized it to my wrist for me!


 

I liked the navy leather band for $200 but once it was on my wrist with my watch you couldn't even see it because the face of the watch is so big!  

good thing I like the stainless band too but I love the look of navy & silver


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*Congrats to all of you who have acquired your new Michele watches! 

You may recall I LOVE animal print and already own the Diamond, Deco Safari Leopard watch.  You may also recall I've been stalking TJM, waiting for the Zebra watch to go on sale.   A dear friend told me it went on clearance and I scooped it up today!  Of course it came with a black and white patent leather strap but I came right home and put my red gator/croc strap on it.  I am so in love right now.  Heeheehee.







A shot of the two together.  Hubby bought me the tan leather strap on the leopard watch at the recent Michele trunk show at Nordies.  





All I need now is the Michele two tone, gold & silver, case and that will be enough Michele watches for me.  I could then concentrate on straps/bracelets.  I want to get the diamond, silver tone bracelet for my Zebra watch.   I know a lot of you don't care for animal prints but they are soooooo  ME!  Thanks for letting me share. *


----------



## Jennifer.L

^ I'm not an animal print lover but your watches are beautiful. 

Also, congrats on your newest acquisition.


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*Thank you so much Jennifer.L!  I am in Michele watch heaven!*


----------



## skyqueen

merekat703 said:


> View attachment 1417433
> 
> 
> View attachment 1417434
> 
> My first Michele watch! I scored it at TJMaxx for $149! Tag on it said MSRP $675
> Anyone know the name of it? I can't figure out how to change the Day on it either lol.


Gorgeous...what a bargain!


----------



## skyqueen

GoldenLeopardLady said:


> *Congrats to all of you who have acquired your new Michele watches! *
> 
> *You may recall I LOVE animal print and already own the Diamond, Deco Safari Leopard watch. You may also recall I've been stalking TJM, waiting for the Zebra watch to go on sale.  A dear friend told me it went on clearance and I scooped it up today! Of course it came with a black and white patent leather strap but I came right home and put my red gator/croc strap on it. I am so in love right now. Heeheehee.*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *A shot of the two together. Hubby bought me the tan leather strap on the leopard watch at the recent Michele trunk show at Nordies.  *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *All I need now is the Michele two tone, gold & silver, case and that will be enough Michele watches for me. I could then concentrate on straps/bracelets. I want to get the diamond, silver tone bracelet for my Zebra watch.  I know a lot of you don't care for animal prints but they are soooooo ME! Thanks for letting me share. *


Stunning with the red band...love it!


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*Thank you skyqueen!  The animal prints are so versatile if one has what it takes to pull it off.  They really are like a neutral.  I make these watches work with various straps that one wouldn't think would work with them.  I'm going to have even more fun with the Zebra one.

Would someone please tell me if you ever see the two tone Michele at TJM or NR?  Thanks in advance.  *


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*I've been playing with my new Zebra Diamond Deco Michele watch this morning and wanted to share a few more pics.  I really like the "drama" of the thick, patent leather straps!

Red





Black





White





I love leopard and zebra.  Here's the combo I'm wearing today.  I can't stop looking at my wrist while I type!  Love, love, love!  I'm looking forward to nabbing the diamond, silver bracelet and am I'm hoping to land it on sale.  *


----------



## Louis&Mark

oh yay!!!! you got the watch.  all that waiting was so worth it.  congrats GLL   looks great w.the thick straps too.




GoldenLeopardLady said:


> *I've been playing with my new Zebra Diamond Deco Michele watch this morning and wanted to share a few more pics. I really like the "drama" of the thick, patent leather straps!*
> 
> *Red*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Black*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *White*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *I love leopard and zebra. Here's the combo I'm wearing today. I can't stop looking at my wrist while I type! Love, love, love! I'm looking forward to nabbing the diamond, silver bracelet and am I'm hoping to land it on sale.  *


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*^Thanks so much L&M!  Wow, I see I inadvertently left off the picture of the combo I wore today.  It's wild and I love it!




*


----------



## sassc

Golden Leopard Lady-I love your zebra watch on those thick cuff bands-that looks fantastic!  You have a lot of fun with your watches!  I have never seen the TT deco at TJ MAXX or the rack, but if I do, I will PM you.


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*Thanks so much sassc!  I've been into leopard print for over 30 years and now zebra print is a new love.  My two Michele watches are my favorite "go to" watches.  When I go to Nordies it's amazing how the SA's and customers crowd around me to admire my watch.  Most don't realize how many straps the watches, though patterned, will accommodate.  Thanks for being willing to pm me if you see the TT watch at an outlet.  

In the "Diamond Deco Safari Collection" there was also a Tiger stripped watch.  I've never seen it in the store nor at TJM or NR.  If anyone sees that one would you pm me please?  It's Tiger print, with diamonds, done in a rose gold tone.   I'd just like to see it in person if I could.*


----------



## purse143

Hello All,
I'm glad to know there are Michele watches enthusiasts like myself. I'm also an overall watch enthusiast. I have various watches (Gucci Horsebit watch, Versace, Raymond Weil, Swiss Legend, Michael Kors, and others). But my latest watch purchase this past March was a Michele Deco Carousal with gold tones. I didn't even know I was looking to purchase this watch but I just happen to be at Nordstrom and there was a Michele Trunk Show that day. I picked up the watch as it just appealed to me. Then the Michele rep had to say that the watch I just picked up was the only one she had and was only offered through the trunk show, only through Michele directly and no where else around, not even through authorized dealers. I paid $1195. (Ouch!)  Then I bought the gold bracelet ($500) to match (ouch again) and ... the pink, purple, and black gator straps (approx. $450). I couldn't resist changing the look. Ok, then my love of Michele watches didn't end there. A month later I saw the Tahitian jellybean watch in black with gold tones. (I like gold tones).  I ordered this watch through JR Dunn Jewelers. I paid $295. Original price was $345 but I applied a coupon. 

http://store.jrdunn.com/product-p/mw00mww12f000007.htm

Since my purchases I usually interchanged wearing my Michele watches everyday. Again, my love of Michele watches didn't end with my Tahitian. I just happened to be in TJMaxx this past week and saw the Michele Deco Zebra watch with the Red Rose. I fell in love with it. Zebras are my favorite  since its my college sorority mascot and I really adore roses. I had to have it. I paid $599. The original tag for the watch was marked $1395. It came with a black leather strap which was originally marked $100. So I think I got a good deal at TJMaxx. I appreciate the previous posts of zebra watches. It gave me the idea of looking to purchase a red strap which the red will bring out the red rose on the face.  I have attached pics of my lovely ladies. I hope you enjoy looking at these watches as I do as well as wearing them. 
Enjoy!!!
Purse143


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*^purse143, oh my goodness, that first pic of your watches is awesome!  Love that purple strap on that beautifully colorful watch!  Of course I like your zebra watch too!  I love roses too and for a minute was stumped as to which zebra I should purchase.  I plan to pair a lot of different straps with my zebra watch and didn't want the extra red/green from the rose to conflict with other bands but in retrospect it probably won't conflict at all.  Believe me, there are so many bands that will go with that watch.  By the way, though now discontinued, Michele had a red and a black leather strap with roses embossed on it.  I have them both!  They would look hot with your zebra/rose watch!  Congrats on all your newly acquired watches.  I have a lil collection of watches too.  I love them!*


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*purse143, here's the link to the discontinued leather/rose watch straps:
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michele-18mm-rose-print-leather-watch-strap/3122630*


----------



## purse143

Hi GoldenLeopardLady - Yes, yes, yes. The red strap with roses is beyond what I had imagined. It's a beauty. Thank you for the link. It would be perfect with my zebra/rose. BTW, I saw the Michele leopard watch at TJMaxx as well. Same price as the zebra/rose ($599). The zebra and leopard watches were sitting side by side. I wanted there both. I was justifying that both watches amounted to less than the very first Michele that I purchased. LOL! But just got the zebra/rose. I may have to wait awhile for my next purchase. I live in Northern Virginia and Michelle watches are popular here. People know the brand and quality so these watches get snatched up quickly, especially, at TJ Maxx.


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*^purse143, unfortunately I paid retail for my leopard watch.  It was on sale but it still cost quite a bit compared to the TJM sales price.  My records show I've had my leopard watch over a year.  . I thought you'd like the rose bands.  They are even cuter in person.  If I locate them I'll pm you.  It amazes me that the sales associates at the many TJM's I've been in here in So Cal don't know the Michele brand.  Mind you, I didn't know about the watch either until a boardie hipped me to it.  Boy do I know the watch brand now!*


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*purse143, I see you are new and I can't pm you.  I personally do not purchase my Michele watch straps on ebay but I tried to find the red leather rose strap for you and lo and behold someone has it.  You may want to contact the seller.  It does look exactly like mine.  I hope you're able to get it if you want it.  It's very reasonable too.  Be sure to ask questions regarding authenticity.  Here's the link:
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-MICHELE-18mm-RED-ROSE-LEATHER-BAND-FIT-DECO-CSX-/320622263898*


----------



## purse143

GoldenLeopardLady - We must be on the same wavelength. I had just googled this and came up with the same link when I saw that Nordstrom was sold out. BTW, I take it that the Tiger Deco is a hard to find item. --Just like the elusive Michele Fleur Butterfly w/ Diamonds and Multi-Colored Stones Goldtone. Here's a link of the watch but sold out.

http://store.jrdunn.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=mw00MWW04a24g3001

It's a very beautiful watch. I hope that whoever has one they will post their finding.
I did a search of this watch on the Internet and had a few hits and called the dealers (not authorized Michele dealers). They didn't have them in stock. They just continue to show the Fleur Butterfly on their website so that people will still surf their site. Let me know if you come across it. Or if you do, buy it! I believe this one was a Limited Edition.


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*We must be on the same wavelength!  Wow, that watch is gorgeous!  It's too sweet/cute for my taste but beautiful nevertheless.  So are you going to go for the red rose embossed watch strap?  I'd love to see a pic of your zebra watch with it on if you do.*


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*We must be on the same wavelength!  Wow, that watch is gorgeous!  It's too sweet/cute for my taste but beautiful nevertheless.  So are you going to go for the red rose embossed watch strap?  I'd love to see a pic of your zebra watch with it on if you do.*


----------



## lucretias

to the person who got their michele for less than $200 I am so jealous!! I have been stalking Michele watches for ever! (litterally at least 7 years) and have not yet found a price. I just can't justify/afford more than $300. So I am still looking I saw some jelly versions of michelle for 169.00, but I know I will just sweat with the plastic band and it will drive me crazy. Please keep me posted if anyone finds any good deals!


----------



## merekat703

lucretias said:


> to the person who got their michele for less than $200 I am so jealous!! I have been stalking Michele watches for ever! (litterally at least 7 years) and have not yet found a price. I just can't justify/afford more than $300. So I am still looking I saw some jelly versions of michelle for 169.00, but I know I will just sweat with the plastic band and it will drive me crazy. Please keep me posted if anyone finds any good deals!


 
Keep checking Tj Maxx. Seems that they are more commonly seen there now.


----------



## purse143

I agree with merekat703 - lucretias, just keep on checking with TJMaxx. I have seen Michele watches under $200 there. These were the ones with bracelets and the Tahitians. BTW, some of the bands are rubber which to me there are differences between plastic. I specifically purchased my Tahitian so that I can use it for different activities and it doesn't bother me. I did have a cheapy plastic watch to use for hiking, etc. I don't use it now b/c of the same reason you have concerns about. I always had sweaty wrists. Good luck on your search.


----------



## purse143

Let me add that if you wanted to find a watch in your desired price range of the Tahitians, the case size will be smaller (less than 35 mm) as opposed to the larger case size that Michele released this Spring.


----------



## lucretias

thanks purse143 and merekat703 for the suggestions. I love TJMaxx and will keep looking at their jewelry section. Perhaps my region is Michele watch poor. I saw one Michele watch at TJ's about 3 years ago, but was still too spendy for me. 

purse143 as for case size, I sort of suspected the face would be smaller, which if I had my preference I would prefer the larger size but you know when you work with a budget concessions must be considered!


----------



## purse143

Hi GoldenLeopardLady - I purchased the red rose strap from ebay. I should be getting my package in a few days. I'll post a pic with the strap on my Zebra/Rose. I appreciate the suggestion.


----------



## purse143

merekat703 said:


> View attachment 1417433
> 
> 
> View attachment 1417434
> 
> My first Michele watch! I scored it at TJMaxx for $149! Tag on it said MSRP $675
> Anyone know the name of it? I can't figure out how to change the Day on it either lol.


Hi merekat703 - You really did score on your Michele watch!!! Even on your first Michele. It's a striking watch.


----------



## merekat703

purse143 said:


> Hi merekat703 - You really did score on your Michele watch!!! Even on your first Michele. It's a striking watch.


Thanks, I love it! I had seen alot about Michele watches but never one in person until I saw it at TJs I waited for it to go to clearance and bought it.


----------



## merekat703

lucretias said:


> thanks purse143 and merekat703 for the suggestions. I love TJMaxx and will keep looking at their jewelry section. Perhaps my region is Michele watch poor. I saw one Michele watch at TJ's about 3 years ago, but was still too spendy for me.
> 
> purse143 as for case size, I sort of suspected the face would be smaller, which if I had my preference I would prefer the larger size but you know when you work with a budget concessions must be considered!




I have never seen them at mine and than there was one. So I think its just really random. You should call around to some.


----------



## purse143

purse143 said:


> Hello All,
> I'm glad to know there are Michele watches enthusiasts like myself. I'm also an overall watch enthusiast. I have various watches (Gucci Horsebit watch, Versace, Raymond Weil, Swiss Legend, Michael Kors, and others). But my latest watch purchase this past March was a Michele Deco Carousal with gold tones. I didn't even know I was looking to purchase this watch but I just happen to be at Nordstrom and there was a Michele Trunk Show that day. I picked up the watch as it just appealed to me. Then the Michele rep had to say that the watch I just picked up was the only one she had and was only offered through the trunk show, only through Michele directly and no where else around, not even through authorized dealers. I paid $1195. (Ouch!)  Then I bought the gold bracelet ($500) to match (ouch again) and ... the pink, purple, and black gator straps (approx. $450). I couldn't resist changing the look. Ok, then my love of Michele watches didn't end there. A month later I saw the Tahitian jellybean watch in black with gold tones. (I like gold tones).  I ordered this watch through JR Dunn Jewelers. I paid $295. Original price was $345 but I applied a coupon.
> 
> http://store.jrdunn.com/product-p/mw00mww12f000007.htm
> 
> Since my purchases I usually interchanged wearing my Michele watches everyday. Again, my love of Michele watches didn't end with my Tahitian. I just happened to be in TJMaxx this past week and saw the Michele Deco Zebra watch with the Red Rose. I fell in love with it. Zebras are my favorite  since its my college sorority mascot and I really adore roses. I had to have it. I paid $599. The original tag for the watch was marked $1395. It came with a black leather strap which was originally marked $100. So I think I got a good deal at TJMaxx. I appreciate the previous posts of zebra watches. It gave me the idea of looking to purchase a red strap which the red will bring out the red rose on the face.  I have attached pics of my lovely ladies. I hope you enjoy looking at these watches as I do as well as wearing them.
> Enjoy!!!
> Purse143


New link to the pics. I'm trying something new. I hope this link works.

http://www5.snapfish.com/snapfish/t...otsc=SHR/otsi=SALBlink/COBRAND_NAME=snapfish/


----------



## merekat703

lucretias said:


> to the person who got their michele for less than $200 I am so jealous!! I have been stalking Michele watches for ever! (litterally at least 7 years) and have not yet found a price. I just can't justify/afford more than $300. So I am still looking I saw some jelly versions of michelle for 169.00, but I know I will just sweat with the plastic band and it will drive me crazy. Please keep me posted if anyone finds any good deals!


 FYI, Seems like all the TJ Maxx's in Maine have 1 of the Michele watched. I asked a few friends to check theres and most said they saw one. I don't know if you can order it over the phone or not.


----------



## lucretias

thanks for FYI, I may give it a try. Though I'll be honest since it's a discount store, I don't think it will happen.


----------



## sassc

purse143 said:


> New link to the pics. I'm trying something new. I hope this link works.
> 
> http://www5.snapfish.com/snapfish/t...otsc=SHR/otsi=SALBlink/COBRAND_NAME=snapfish/


 
Thanks for sharing! can see the one with the colored stone and purple band, which is very unique and beautiful!  But I cant see the others


----------



## methcat

I bought this (large jelly) and then returned it because it felt way too big. Now I'm kind of regretting it! I'm not sure if I should get it again or not!


----------



## purse143

sassc said:


> Thanks for sharing! can see the one with the colored stone and purple band, which is very unique and beautiful!  But I cant see the others


Thanks - the colored stones watch is a Limited Edition Deco. My daughter loves it and one day she will own it. She's only 10. LOL! I see Michele watches to pass down from one generation to the next.


----------



## purse143

methcat said:


> I bought this (large jelly) and then returned it because it felt way too big. Now I'm kind of regretting it! I'm not sure if I should get it again or not!


Hi methcat  - the smaller size Tahitan jelly beans are on sale now. For me, I usually have no regrets when I get a good deal. LOL! The larger ones are still regular price.


----------



## methcat

purse143 said:


> Hi methcat  - the smaller size Tahitan jelly beans are on sale now. For me, I usually have no regrets when I get a good deal. LOL! The larger ones are still regular price.



are you serious?? where? My sister has the smaller size and I'm SO jealous! I didn't know they were still available anywhere!


----------



## Jennifer.L

If I could have some opinions on my newest Michele watch; I would greatly appreciate it. 

I just picked this up at Nordstrom Rack today for a killer price. I bought it for less than $600 (the retail seems to range from $1200-1600) and I can't decide if I should keep it. It was a total impulse buy but I do like it. Also, I'm not sure if I should buy an all stainless steel band or keep it on my tri-tone band. For reference, it did come with a pink band but I don't care for leather bands on my watches. 

So what do you guys thinks? Yay or nay?

http://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g340/JenniferLInteriors/IMG_0086.jpg


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*Jennifer, I'm totally one for mixing and matching but on that watch I think a stainless steel bracelet would look much more awesome. JMHO.  How do you feel about the watch?  Do you really like/love it or was it merely an impulse buy?  My mom used to always tell me that a deal is only a deal when it's something you really want.  Let us know what you decide.*


----------



## Jennifer.L

I think what's holding me back from loving it is the band. I guess I really don't care for the tri-tone band on this face. I think the band is pulling away from the beauty of the face. I'm going to go get a stainless steel band tomorrow and see if that helps. If it does then I'll keep it. If I still just like it, I'll take it back.

Your mom is a wise woman, Leopard.


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*Thank Jennifer.  I know the watch will be beautiful with a stainless steel bracelet.  But if it doesn't really make you feel good when you look down at it take it back.  Believe me, if you want another Michele watch one will come along that makes your heart sing.  Be ready though, because a change of bracelet will make a very positive difference for sure.

Thank you regarding my mom.  She was truly a wise woman who has gone home to be with the Lord.*


----------



## Jennifer.L

GoldenLeopardLady said:


> *Thank Jennifer.  I know the watch will be beautiful with a stainless steel bracelet.  But if it doesn't really make you feel good when you look down at it take it back.  Believe me, if you want another Michele watch one will come along that makes your heart sing.  Be ready though, because a change of bracelet will make a very positive difference for sure.
> 
> Thank you regarding my mom.  She was truly a wise woman who has gone home to be with the Lord.*



Thanks! I certainly hope it looks better.

I'm so sorry to hear about your mom. Perhaps she's up there with my mom, another amazingly wise women.


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*Thanks so much Jennifer.  I truly believe you are correct regarding our mothers.  

I can't wait to see your watch with the new bracelet!  *


----------



## bluediamond35

If you had to choose a Michele watch or a designer handbag, what would u choose?


----------



## sassc

The watch will last longer, and you can completely change the look with the bands.  I vote watch!


----------



## merekat703

bluediamond35 said:


> If you had to choose a Michele watch or a designer handbag, what would u choose?


Jewelry first than purses.


----------



## merekat703

Jennifer.L said:


> If I could have some opinions on my newest Michele watch; I would greatly appreciate it.
> 
> I just picked this up at Nordstrom Rack today for a killer price. I bought it for less than $600 (the retail seems to range from $1200-1600) and I can't decide if I should keep it. It was a total impulse buy but I do like it. Also, I'm not sure if I should buy an all stainless steel band or keep it on my tri-tone band. For reference, it did come with a pink band but I don't care for leather bands on my watches.
> 
> So what do you guys thinks? Yay or nay?
> 
> http://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g340/JenniferLInteriors/IMG_0086.jpg


IMHO I'd like to see in in an all stainless band. Tri color just doesn't do it for me.


----------



## Squeaky00

bluediamond35 said:


> If you had to choose a Michele watch or a designer handbag, what would u choose?



I know this is the Michelle forum. But I have a purse addiction then watches and last but not least addiction is sunglasses.


----------



## windy

bluediamond35 said:


> If you had to choose a Michele watch or a designer handbag, what would u choose?



I would choose the Michele watch.  It is a much longer keeper for me!!!  Handbags take a lot of beating over the years, unlike jewelry, due to the materials they are made of that are stronger.


----------



## fashiongal1

I'm trying to decide between these three - help!

New CSX Diamond

http://g.nordstromimage.com/imagegallery/store/product/Gigantic/18/_6381258.jpg

Deco Diamond - all stainless

http://g.nordstromimage.com/imagegallery/store/product/Gigantic/7/_6286807.jpg

or Deco Diamond - two tone

http://g.nordstromimage.com/imagegallery/store/product/Gigantic/10/_5832290.jpg


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*^I personally would like to own the Deco Diamond Two Tone.  It's going to allow you so many different choices for additional straps/bands/bracelets.  Not to mention it's just beautiful!  Good luck and let us know which one you decide speaks to your heart.*


----------



## fashiongal1

Thank you! I need to go look IRL! My wrist is very small, so while I love the Deco, I'm not sure if it's the best size for me. The CSX is smaller, but I already have two stainless round watches with either crystal or diamond bezels (I have a Michael Kors - stainless with crystal bezel and markers and a Tag Heuer SS Link with diamond bezel and markers)


----------



## Lola24

I have a really small wrist also and just got a deco.  I have a rolex and some other watches, but my husband just got a rolex and torneau sent us a $600 gift certificate so I got a Deco with black mother of pearl face and diamond markers and two different bands for a fun watch to wear around when we're doing activities and such, it's really fun and it gives my rolex a break.  It is huge and still a little big on the tightest hole of the band, but I can add more just don't feel like it.. However it's not so huge that it looks stupid.  I took pictures but I'm having technical difficulties sending them, I'll try to post later if I can.  I'm very small boned, my ring finger size is a 3 and my wrist measures 5 inches around for reference.  Good luck


----------



## fashiongal1

Hi Lola - wow another 5 inch wrist - so is mine! I didn't think grown women came in our size 

My ring size is a 4.5 though 

So of the two deco's I posted, which should I get - the two tone or the all stainless?

Look forward to seeing your pics!


----------



## Lola24

^you know, I'm curious how the metal bands would fit actually.... I only have the leather and rubber straps for mine.  I would definitely try the metal band on in person to make sure they can size it down enough.  But that said, I think the two tone is so much fun.  I feel like so many people have the stainless version, kinda why I did the black mother of pearl face cause I've really never seen anyone with it, I like to have a little uniqueness about my things.


----------



## fashiongal1

Hi Lola - that's fabulous on you - thanks for the pics! I understand about the uniqueness.  I haven't seen too many people with the two tone.


----------



## Watchlover526

I have a Deco classic, but then it started to feel kind of heavy/dressy for daytime so I bought a Toy Watch. That is awesome, but so casual. Now I am thinking of getting a Michele ceramic... (a happy medium of the two!) Has anyone have any experience with those?


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*Nice pics Lola!  I love that black and yellow!  You should certainly go to a dept store and let them attach the silver stainless steel bracelet to your watch.  I think you will really like it.  It'll gives your watch yet another look-dressy.  I just took my zebra watch in and did the same thing.  It was soooo pretty.   I didn't buy it because I'm hoping to land the silver stainless steel bracelet with diamonds.  Maybe for Christmas.  If not I'll definitely go back to get the silver stainless steel bracelet.  Also, the SA's can definitely take out enough links for the bracelet to fit your small wrist.*


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*OT a second...  Watchlover, I meant to say in my last post that I have two ToyWatches.  Aren't they fun?  I have the Leopard/White one and the one that glows in the dark.  I'd love to land the brown zebra/white one.

Back to Michele, I'd love to get my hands on a Deco Two Tone.  If it ever goes to TJM I'd be all over it!  An SA at Nordies told me it would be likely that the Rose Gold Michele would make it to TJM before the Two Tone does.  A girl can always dream right?*


----------



## Lola24

GoldenLeopardLady said:


> *Nice pics Lola!  I love that black and yellow!  You should certainly go to a dept store and let them attach the silver stainless steel bracelet to your watch.  I think you will really like it.  It'll gives your watch yet another look-dressy.  I just took my zebra watch in and did the same thing.  It was soooo pretty.   I didn't buy it because I'm hoping to land the silver stainless steel bracelet with diamonds.  Maybe for Christmas.  If not I'll definitely go back to get the silver stainless steel bracelet.  Also, the SA's can definitely take out enough links for the bracelet to fit your small wrist.*



Awe, thank you! I like the stainless band a lot but really this is my fun daytime casual watch, I have a Rolex and a couple of tags that have the metal bands, this fills in for those watches for my more casual use, although any of them can be casual but I can definitely dress up the Rolex and such.....  I have the orange rubber band and a white leather band for my Michelle and I love them, both are a lot of fun


----------



## Jennifer.L

merekat703 said:


> IMHO I'd like to see in in an all stainless band. Tri color just doesn't do it for me.



I agree! It's gorgeous with the all stainless band. Eventually I'll upload photos of it.


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*Just left TJM.  The zebra print Michele watch is now on clearance for $480.00.  At TJM they started at $700.  I wonder how far down the watch will go?  I guess I chould have held out a little longer before buying mine.  Of course then they would have sold out and I could have missed out.  Sales are good.  Sales are bad. *


----------



## bluediamond35

My SA told me that Michele watches are going up in price on the 1st.  So sad!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Has anyone seen the new Michele watch in the latest edition of the Book from NM? Almost VCA looking....


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*No...  Is it indicated on the Michele website?  What's VCA? *


----------



## Brennamom

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Has anyone seen the new Michele watch in the latest edition of the Book from NM? Almost VCA looking....


 


GoldenLeopardLady said:


> *No... Is it indicated on the Michele website? What's VCA? *


 
Pretty close, but doesn't surprise me.  They did a double-wrap that looked a lot like Hermes Double Tour last year.  And no, it's not on Michele's website yet but The Book is on NM's site in full.  Forgot what page it was on....Looks BIG!


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*Ok, I saw the watch.  I'm on Michele's email list and they emailed me regarding a variation of that new watch.  The one I recall seeing had those flowers but I don't remember seeing all those diamonds.  It's cutesy but not for me.  Thanks Brennamom for pointing me in the right direction so I could see it.  *


----------



## Brennamom

GoldenLeopardLady said:


> *Ok, I saw the watch. I'm on Michele's email list and they emailed me regarding a variation of that new watch. The one I recall seeing had those flowers but I don't remember seeing all those diamonds. It's cutesy but not for me. Thanks Brennamom for pointing me in the right direction so I could see it. *


 
My pleasure.  Doesn't thrill me either, especially if you've seen the Van Cleef one...


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*^Heeheehee.  Thanks again for filling me in on Van Cleef.  I couldn't think of what VCA stood for.  Maybe I would have figured out VC&A but I'm not sure.  *


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Thanks Brennamom, wouldn't let me attach pic on my iPad. It does look enormous.


----------



## Brennamom

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Thanks Brennamom, wouldn't let me attach pic on my iPad. It does look enormous.


 
It was Flash, it couldn't be attached anyway.  Thx for mentioning it.  Funny, no matter what I do, I never get a copy of The Book!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Brennamom said:


> It was Flash, it couldn't be attached anyway.  Thx for mentioning it.  Funny, no matter what I do, I never get a copy of The Book!


  I get two of them for some reason(one goes to work). I can mail one to you. It's a waste of money for them as I prefer to look online.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Here it is in case anyone is interested.  I think it looks ENORMOUS.


----------



## Louis&Mark

oh the cloette fleur watch.  i thought it was super cute when i first saw it on their web site.


----------



## bag_lover1

Hi all, I been wanting a Michele watch forever.  Finally, I got one today.  I got CSX 39 (no diamond) with bright pink strap from Bloomy outlet for about $268.  Is that a good price?  This one used the band size 20 is it hard to find this size?  Also do any of you guys know where the Michele watches are made?  I saw the inside of the watch said swiss movement but it does not mean swiss made.  Thanks!


----------



## Babestaaa

bag_lover1 said:


> Hi all, I been wanting a Michele watch forever.  Finally, I got one today.  I got CSX 39 (no diamond) with bright pink strap from Bloomy outlet for about $268.  Is that a good price?  This one used the band size 20 is it hard to find this size?  Also do any of you guys know where the Michele watches are made?  I saw the inside of the watch said swiss movement but it does not mean swiss made.  Thanks!



I own a csx 33, and I've heard of a 36, but never 39. Straps I've seen 12, 16, and 18..sorry never heard of size 20. Regardless, that's an awesome price, especially if its something you love


----------



## merekat703

My TJ Maxx has a Michele watch, a MW Sport face with a blue and red lizard/snake pattern band for $199 on clearance. Is that a good price?


----------



## bag_lover1

Merekat703- Sound like a good deal.  

I just bought two michele watches but i am only going to keep one.  I got the michele watch deco corolsel with diamonds on hot pink alligator leather band ($568) and CSX 39 without diamond on hot pink patent leather band.  I am deciding which one to keep.  I do like the deco but a little concern that it might look too childish because of the colorful number but the csx 39 is too simple.  Please give me your opinion.  Thank you. 

http://www.amazon.com/Michele-Womens-MWW06P000049-Carousel-Diamond/dp/B003DV71NM

http://www.amazon.com/MICHELE-CSX-39-Stainless-Steel-Bracelet/dp/B0037MDEQ0


----------



## Ponchy

Hello All - 

***I hope I'm posting in the right place***

I just purchased the Michele two-tone diamond deco (a discontinued style I understand) with the black grosgrain ribbon band....I just love it!  This is probably silly but now I would like to upgrade to a bigger diamond stud earring (from my G color 1 CTW...meaning a .5 in each ear) to go with it...BUT for now I need to buy these in a "faux" diamond.  Any personal experiences/recommendations for a really good "faux" diamond stud with a screw/or protection back?  Something that looks real so it compliments my lovely new watch?  Thank you!


----------



## bluediamond35

Hello
Any deals on Michele watches lately?  My Nordstrom rack and off saks has had a drought lately. I have only seen jellies on sale.


----------



## merekat703

bluediamond35 said:


> Hello
> Any deals on Michele watches lately? My Nordstrom rack and off saks has had a drought lately. I have only seen jellies on sale.


 I keep seeing them at TJ MAxx.


----------



## LexLV

bluediamond35 said:


> Hello
> Any deals on Michele watches lately? My Nordstrom rack and off saks has had a drought lately. I have only seen jellies on sale.


 
They will be included in the Bloomingdales charity sale at 20% off, presale starts August 18th for pick up August 25th. I got mine during that sale at bloomies last year. HTH.


----------



## whitepearl86

i had mine for 3 yrs now and i still love it to pieces
i am on a hunt for a black dial diamond deco at a good price though


----------



## Elizabethd1012

^ You have never seen a michele watch?


----------



## jrw118

Picked up this beauty at TJ maxx with a leather zebra band for $389 less 10% ($350) and then picked up the stainless band for $100 on ebay.    Retail price $1715 paid $489   I already have the With ceramic dec with diamonds.  Happy to add this one to my collection.


----------



## bluediamond35

jrw118 said:


> Picked up this beauty at TJ maxx with a leather zebra band for $389 less 10% ($350) and then picked up the stainless band for $100 on ebay.    Retail price $1715 paid $489   I already have the With ceramic dec with diamonds.  Happy to add this one to my collection.





Very nice!


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*Nice watch jrw!  But then I'm overly partial to animal print!  I'm rocking my zebra Michele with an orange croc, or is it gator, strap.  It's so awesome!  I still need to pick up the silver bracelet for my watch.  One day for sure.  Right now I've got my eye on a Noir Deco Diamond that's deeply discounted.  Just want it to go down a tad more before I pounce.  That one will make Michele watch #3 for me.  If I could also land the gold and silver diamond Michele I'd be done.  I think.  *


----------



## Jennifer.L

Elizabethd1012 said:


> ^ You have never seen a michele watch?



A lot of people haven't. When I wear any one of my Michelle watches, I'm always getting compliments but they ask where I got it. When I tell them it's Michelle they say "I've never heard of Michelle watches before."


----------



## skyqueen

GoldenLeopardLady said:


> *Nice watch jrw! But then I'm overly partial to animal print! I'm rocking my zebra Michele with an orange croc, or is it gator, strap. It's so awesome! I still need to pick up the silver bracelet for my watch. One day for sure. Right now I've got my eye on a Noir Deco Diamond that's deeply discounted. Just want it to go down a tad more before I pounce. That one will make Michele watch #3 for me. If I could also land the gold and silver diamond Michele I'd be done. I think. *


I remember your pic of the zebra Michele with the orange croc strap, loved it!
JRW...love your new watch. What a bargain!!! Off to check my local TJ Maxx.


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*skyqueen, thank you so much for remembering my Michele Zebra Watch pics.  I don't recall sharing a pic with my orange croc/gator, I can never recall which Michele calls it.  I did show the leather vachetta looking strap which does have an orangy look.  But let me share the super orange strap.  I love it!  This watch is so doggone versatile to me!   Thanks for allowing me to share.




*


----------



## skyqueen

GoldenLeopardLady said:


> *skyqueen, thank you so much for remembering my Michele Zebra Watch pics. I don't recall sharing a pic with my orange croc/gator, I can never recall which Michele calls it. I did show the leather vachetta looking strap which does have an orangy look. But let me share the super orange strap. I love it! This watch is so doggone versatile to me!  Thanks for allowing me to share.*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Oh, I love this one! I think the other one was more of a burnt orange but I loved that one, too.
If anyone sees this watch, on sale...let me know!!!


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*Thanks again skyqueen!  Although I haven't seen it in awhile, check out your local TJMaxx.  I'd call around rather than drive first.  Please let us know if you land it.  Although I'm a Leopard Queen, this zebra print has now grown on me so much that I'm wondering if I'm now more of a Leopard-Zebra Queen!   It's an awesome looking watch.   Might I add how the diamonds sparkle and wink up at me while I'm cruising around down with the drop top down.   Love, love, love!*


----------



## BagLover79

hi michele watch lovers!

I went to Nordstrom Rack yesterday and they currently have the Michele Moderne II with Alligator bands for $539 and they have the Diamond Sport Sail with Alligator bands as well.  I also saw a few ceramic and tahitian jelly bean Michele watches but didn't get the price.  Good Luck with scoring one.


----------



## Ponchy

I LOVE my two-tone deco Michele Watch!!  Glad I got it now as it has been discontinued.


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*Congrats on your watch Ponchy!  I'd like  have that one also.  If you don't mind, would you share where you got it and how much it cost you?  It would be good to know it's out there at a discounted price.  That one and a Noir Diamond Deco would complete my Michele watch collection.  Hopefully.  *


----------



## BagLover79

Hi Golden Leopard Lady. I got my Noir Diamond Deco from TJ Max for $599. You may want to try there.


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*Hi Baglover79!  I don't recall seeing that watch at TJM but it's probably because I was so focused on getting the Safari Zebra one, which I did get.  I guess I'll have to go back on the hunt again.   I had been informed that Ross had it, in fact two of them, but unfortunately I missed out on it.  Now that my mind is made up I'd really like the Noir Deco.  

If anyone sees the Noir Deco in So Cal please, please pm me.  Thanks.
*


----------



## bluediamond35

Picked up an diamond Urban retro with a stainless steel band for 675 at Nordstroms rack.    

I also saw different colored sport sails (w/ or w/o) diamonds at century 21 at NYC.   Comes with leather,silicone or alligator straps.


----------



## BagLover79

bluediamond35 said:


> Picked up an diamond Urban retro with a stainless steel band for 675 at Nordstroms rack.
> 
> I also saw different colored sport sails (w/ or w/o) diamonds at century 21 at NYC. Comes with leather,silicone or alligator straps.


 

Congrats on your new watch! What a great deal! I need to find a stainless steel band for my Moderne Deco II. Right now it has a yellow Alligator Band!


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*I, too, need a stainless steel band for my Safari Zebra Diamond Deco.  It sure would be nice to find one that's deeply discounted!  *


----------



## bluediamond35

BagLover79 said:


> Congrats on your new watch! What a great deal! I need to find a stainless steel band for my Moderne Deco II. Right now it has a yellow Alligator Band!




Oooohhh. I actually was thinking about this last night. 

Can a regular deco stainless band fit the deco moderne II?  I checked the Bloomies website and the bands are "interchangeable with any Michele watch head from the deco collection".  Not sure if this is true but it would be cost efficient to share bands.


----------



## Ponchy

GoldenLeopardLady said:


> *Congrats on your watch Ponchy! I'd like have that one also. If you don't mind, would you share where you got it and how much it cost you? It would be good to know it's out there at a discounted price. That one and a Noir Diamond Deco would complete my Michele watch collection. Hopefully. *


 

Sorry for late response...traveling.  I got this one from Nordstrom's in NC.  Sadly not on sale but I was afraid if I waited for sale I would not get one as it is a discontinued style.  Mine has the grosgrain band which I love.  Sigh.  Yes, expensive but gosh do I smile every time I check the time


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*^I'm glad you're happy with your watch and know what you mean about how happy you are each time you look at it.  I paid close to full price for my Leopard Michele and got my Zebra nicely discounted.  I like the sale price much better though I totally understand getting something before it's gone.  Enjoy!*


----------



## DuRoBags

I keep lurking in this thread and finally decided to go to TJ Maxx.  The SA said she had never seen michele watches, but have a lot of Michael Kors. I will keep going back and see if there are any updates. 
I love everyone's deals and watches... completely droolworthy.


----------



## BagLover79

DuRoBags said:


> I keep lurking in this thread and finally decided to go to TJ Maxx. The SA said she had never seen michele watches, but have a lot of Michael Kors. I will keep going back and see if there are any updates.
> I love everyone's deals and watches... completely droolworthy.


 
Hi DuRoBags! Allo of the TJ Max's didn't recieve Michele Watches. I think only the runway stores did.  Check Nordstrom Rack and you should have some luck there.


----------



## DuRoBags

BagLover79 said:


> Hi DuRoBags! Allo of the TJ Max's didn't recieve Michele Watches. I think only the runway stores did.  Check Nordstrom Rack and you should have some luck there.



Thank you! I will check and hopefully score a new watch.


----------



## bluediamond35

Hello!  Please let me know if anyone sees a Michele watch with a black mother of pearl face at Nordstrom Rack, Off Sakai, TJ Maxx etc. 

Thank you!!


----------



## Pirard

Hi Ladies, just went to the DC Nordies Rack this afternoon, and came out with a gorgeous turq colored deco w/diamonds for $569.  It has a matching patent band.  They had a hot pink version as well, same price.  They also had several Moderne decos and a bunch of jellybean watches.  The SA said they just sold out of a shipment of ceramics so they are due for some more to come in.  She also shared that they are a "high volume" watch counter (not sure what that means).  I love the look of the turq, but I think I'm going to hold it for my 18 year old daughter for the holidays.  I also picked up a white rubber Michele stap for $30 and it looks really cute on the watch.  My next searches are for a CSX w/diamonds and a black urban w/black diamonds.  Saw one of those at TJ's and am still kicking myself for not buying it...it had black diamonds on the bezel and on the strap.  It was stunning. It was black stainless steel but it kind of looked like ceramic. If anyone sees these watches in the DC area or around the Jersey shore, please post!  TIA, and enjoy your beautiful watches.


----------



## DC-Cutie

^ There were a few ceramics at NR Pentagon City on Friday.


----------



## Pirard

DC-Cutie said:


> ^ There were a few ceramics at NR Pentagon City on Friday.


Thanks! I'm going to make a point to head over there tomorrow after work...I'll use the excuse that I have to pick up paper towels at Costco!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Can anyone tell me the difference between the Urban and the Urban Mini? Are there any comparison pictures of the two side by side? Thanks!


----------



## bluediamond35

scoobiesmomma said:


> Can anyone tell me the difference between the Urban and the Urban Mini? Are there any comparison pictures of the two side by side? Thanks!



An urban mini is a petite version of the urban.  Its dimension is approx 29mmx35mm. It uses a 16 mm bracelet. The urban is much larger. I don't know the dimensions but it has a 20mm bracelet. 

I picked up an urban mini (diamond inside) with a leather strap for $250 at Nordstrom Rack.


----------



## bluediamond35

Michele watches on sale at Saks.com today.  I believe they are 30% off

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/sear...en=prp13&prp13=&bmHidden=sid&sid=133D53D08F5F


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*Good looking out bluediamond!  Did you all get the Michele Holiday Catalog 2011?  It's nice.  With owning 2 of these watches now, one at retail and one from TJM, I think I like getting them for a super deal rather than full price.  

Maybe one day I'll stumble upon another Deco Diamond Noir ridiculously affordable and not miss it again...  *


----------



## merrazu

I lucked out today and found a large sport sail at TJ Maxx....love it!


----------



## Squeaky00

Merrazu pic please?


----------



## BagLover79

merrazu said:


> I lucked out today and found a large sport sail at TJ Maxx....love it!


 
I scored a new Sport Sail too at Nordstrom Rack. It's the navy blue sport sail with a navy blue silicone strap. The watch was $229 but for black friday, Norstrom Rack had a 25% off coupon which dropped the price down to $179.


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*What a great score BagLover!  Thanks for sharing the wonderful price you nabbed it at too!  More money to spend elsewhere huh?  *


----------



## bluediamond35

GoldenLeopardLady said:


> *Good looking out bluediamond!  Did you all get the Michele Holiday Catalog 2011?  It's nice.  With owning 2 of these watches now, one at retail and one from TJM, I think I like getting them for a super deal rather than full price.
> 
> Maybe one day I'll stumble upon another Deco Diamond Noir ridiculously affordable and not miss it again...  *




Hi Goldenleopardlady, 

Yes received the Michele catalog ~ threw away immediately.  Don't want to tempted!!!!!  Send me a PM if you are interested in the Sportsail diamond Noir.


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*^You didn't miss anything in that catalog.  I quickly thumbed through it.  Knowing how much the prices on these watches and how fast, I don't think I'll be paying retail for them anymore.  Hmmmm...  Sportsail in diamond Noir.  *


----------



## paradise392

What's a good price for the Tahitian large jelly bean watch?


----------



## greenpixie

paradise392 said:
			
		

> What's a good price for the Tahitian large jelly bean watch?



Depending on what color you want, I have been seeing them at Nordstrom Rack for $139.00.


----------



## paradise392

greenpixie said:


> Depending on what color you want, I have been seeing them at Nordstrom Rack for $139.00.



really? what colors do they have? I just ordered one from ruelala for $99.90. They only have purple and orange.  I got the purple one.


----------



## greenpixie

I haven't been in a couple weeks, but I know they had the white with pink accents (because I was eying it haha).  It was the Nordstrom Rack in Costa Mesa, CA if you want to call and see what they have right now - they do charge sends I believe. 

901 South Coast Drive  
Costa Mesa, CA 92626
(714) 751-5901

Nice deal on the purple one!


----------



## paradise392

greenpixie said:


> I haven't been in a couple weeks, but I know they had the white with pink accents (because I was eying it haha).  It was the Nordstrom Rack in Costa Mesa, CA if you want to call and see what they have right now - they do charge sends I believe.
> 
> 901 South Coast Drive
> Costa Mesa, CA 92626
> (714) 751-5901
> 
> Nice deal on the purple one!



thanks! I'll give them a call and see what they have!


----------



## beth001

The Off 5th at the Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls, NY, currently has about a dozen Michele watches available. A few Tahitian jellybeans, a couple of white ceramics, a sport or two, several Milous with diamonds and colorful bands, and a brown & gold ceramic diamond round face. No longer a MOP Deco Moderne Chronograph with diamonds around the face. LOL -- 'cause I took it home last night! The band is variegated pink & purple snake, cute, but I want to buy the stainless bracelet that goes with this watch. Orig. retail was over $1K, marked down some + another 40% off. With tax, I paid less than $700. I'll post a pic if I get a chance later tonight.


----------



## Jennifer.L

merrazu said:


> I lucked out today and found a large sport sail at TJ Maxx....love it!




Me too! I went in to return an item and figured I would take a quick look at the watches. Well, I was very surprised to see a diamond sport sail for $600. Needless to say, I was floor and snatched her right up. And to the think, just a few weeks earlier I was about to pick the very same watch up at Nordstrom for full price. So glad I waited!


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*Congrats Beth!  Thanks for not only telling us about the deal you landed on your new watch, but thanks too for the update on what's available  I can't wait to see pics of that new watch!

Congrats to you Jennifer!  I can just imagine how happy you were to see the very watch you were about to get at Nordies lying in the case waiting for you at TJM!  Please share a pic when you can.

I don't know what's going to happen exactly but you know how I've been seeking a Diamond Deco Noir?  Well, a dear friend, with a huge heart, purchased the one I'd been stalking at Ross.  All I know is she has the watch in her possession. I've seen pics.  She says it's "my" watch and I know for a fact she doesn't wear watches.  Hmmmmm.  When and if it makes it home to me I'll be a picture posting fool!  *


----------



## skyqueen

GoldenLeopardLady said:


> *Congrats Beth! Thanks for not only telling us about the deal you landed on your new watch, but thanks too for the update on what's available I can't wait to see pics of that new watch!*
> 
> *Congrats to you Jennifer! I can just imagine how happy you were to see the very watch you were about to get at Nordies lying in the case waiting for you at TJM! Please share a pic when you can.*
> 
> *I don't know what's going to happen exactly but you know how I've been seeking a Diamond Deco Noir? Well, a dear friend, with a huge heart, purchased the one I'd been stalking at Ross. All I know is she has the watch in her possession. I've seen pics. She says it's "my" watch and I know for a fact she doesn't wear watches. Hmmmmm. When and if it makes it home to me I'll be a picture posting fool! *


You always have the best Michele watches/straps and I quess...the best friends! How lovely!!!


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*Ooooohhhhhh skyqueen, thank you so much.  If I'm blessed, I'll surely share pics.

I was shopping on Nordies.com and stumbled upon this strap.  Wowza!  Even though per the reviews it's scratchy on the skin, I think I'm going to NEED this in my collection.  It'll match my Juicy sequin beret and my black sequin Ugg boots!  What do you all think about it?  Look at the reviews.  I'd sure love it in RED!
The 18MM
*http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michele...rap/3197638?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=0

*The 16 MM
*http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michele...rap/3197641?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=0


----------



## glamorioustasha

If anyone spots a sport sail please pm me if you remember . Thanks


----------



## LAvuittongirl

Been looking high and low for a Michele large sport sail watch w navy blue face and I found it!  Wanted ones w diamonds as first choice, but still happy without it too.  My DH bought it for me today 

Gonna get different straps for it later!  Yayyyy!!!


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*^Wow!  That's a fine looking watch you have there!  Congrats!  How sweet that was for hubby to buy it for you!

Um...  I'm still on the look out for the Deco Diamond Noir...  If anyone sees it at TJM, Ross or the like please, please pm me.  I thought I had it for a minute but it kinda fell through.    Thanks all.*


----------



## skyqueen

GoldenLeopardLady said:


> *^Wow! That's a fine looking watch you have there! Congrats! How sweet that was for hubby to buy it for you!*
> 
> *Um... I'm still on the look out for the Deco Diamond Noir... If anyone sees it at TJM, Ross or the like please, please pm me. I thought I had it for a minute but it kinda fell through.  Thanks all.*


Good luck...I bet you'll hunt it down. LOL!

Good looking watches, girls...congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*Thanks skyqueen, somehow I think you're right.  I will find that watch!  *


----------



## merekat703

Does Michele offer cleaning services or buffing of scratches?


----------



## prplhrt21

Anyone know if they carry Michele in any of the upstate NY TJ Maxx's? I wouldn't think so because we hardly have any designer selection up here...thanks for your help!!


----------



## beth001

If you're in the Buffalo, NY area, as of last weekend, both the Transit Rd. & NFBlvd. stores each had a Deco Noir!! With the black diamonds!!


----------



## prplhrt21

beth001 said:


> If you're in the Buffalo, NY area, as of last weekend, both the Transit Rd. & NFBlvd. stores each had a Deco Noir!! With the black diamonds!!



Hey Thanks for the info..I'm more near Albany, NY


----------



## femalebizzaro

How do you pronounce Michele? Just 'Michelle' or something else?

And I own this one that I got from Nordstrom a long while ago:


----------



## Jennifer.L

beth001 said:


> If you're in the Buffalo, NY area, as of last weekend, both the Transit Rd. & NFBlvd. stores each had a Deco Noir!! With the black diamonds!!



Wishing I was back home. 

By the way, hello fellow Buffalo girl :santawave: (since there was no other waving icon. Lol)


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*Nice looking watch femalebizarro!  Would you post a pic of your actual watch?  I'd love to see it.  A modeling pic of it on your wrist would be nice too.  I really like the noir watches.  Does it present a very bold look when you wear it?   Oh and yeah, it's just pronounced Michele like "Michelle." *


----------



## LAvuittongirl

Finally got the straps I wanted.  Took some quick snaps and put it away for Xmas 












I absolutely love it!


----------



## beth001

Jennifer.L said:


> Wishing I was back home.
> 
> By the way, hello fellow Buffalo girl :santawave: (since there was no other waving icon. Lol)



Do come back! The weather is lovely (seriously,) the waterfront & downtown are going through a marvelous renewal, & the people here are the best!
FYI, my stainless band arrived yesterday from JRDunn, but I need to take it to Watch World and have them remove a few links.


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*So nice and BOLD LAvuittongirl!  Looks good on you!  Wear it in good health.  Thanks for sharing with pics!*


----------



## prplhrt21

OMG!! Now I need a sport sail!! Preferably with diamonds!!!


----------



## femalebizzaro

GoldenLeopardLady said:


> *Nice looking watch femalebizarro!  Would you post a pic of your actual watch?  I'd love to see it.  A modeling pic of it on your wrist would be nice too.  I really like the noir watches.  Does it present a very bold look when you wear it?   Oh and yeah, it's just pronounced Michele like "Michelle." *



I think it stands out nicely on my wrist.  And thanks for the prononciation; I always thought it was 'michelle' too. 





Sport Sail Large Noir Diamond


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*^You are very welcome.  Wowza!  I love your watch with your other jewelry.  Nice shot!*


----------



## beth001

Just took a quick pic on my iPhone of my Deco Moderne from Off 5th, with the newly-sized bracelet. The bracelet next to it is a Good Charma tassel with the larger sized beads. I ordered it online several weeks ago while my 20-yo DS was hospitalized & have been wearing it everyday just to "keep him close."


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*^Your watch and your bracelet look lovely paired.  I hope your DS is doing better.  Thanks for sharing a photo.  Pics on this thread are soooo nice.*


----------



## LAvuittongirl

goldenleopardlady said:
			
		

> so nice and bold lavuittongirl!  Looks good on you!  Wear it in good health.  Thanks for sharing with pics!



ty!!!


----------



## LAvuittongirl

prplhrt21 said:
			
		

> OMG!! Now I need a sport sail!! Preferably with diamonds!!!



I originally wanted one w diamonds, but I was specifically looking for the navy face so I was happy to find one even w/o em.  I
Love the sport sail w diamonds tho.


----------



## LAvuittongirl

femalebizzaro said:
			
		

> I think it stands out nicely on my wrist.  And thanks for the prononciation; I always thought it was 'michelle' too.
> 
> Sport Sail Large Noir Diamond



I tried this one on too wen I got mine.  It was really nice!!


----------



## BagLover79

Hi Ladies! I while back I posted that I purchased a navy sport sail w/o diamonds from Nordstrom Rack for an awesome price! Well today I purchased another navy sport sail with diamonds and am torn about which one to keep. I love the largness of the one without the diamonds, but the diamond one is fab too. What should a girl do? Also, I have to decide quick because my 30 days is almost up to return the one w/o diamonds.  Please help me to decide.


----------



## LAvuittongirl

BagLover79 said:
			
		

> Hi Ladies! I while back I posted that I purchased a navy sport sail w/o diamonds from Nordstrom Rack for an awesome price! Well today I purchased another navy sport sail with diamonds and am torn about which one to keep. I love the largness of the one without the diamonds, but the diamond one is fab too. What should a girl do? Also, I have to decide quick because my 30 days is almost up to return the one w/o diamonds.  Please help me to decide.



Wow.  Ur so lucky!  I was originally looking for the ones w diamonds, but wanted navy face n it was so hard for me to find, but I found one but w/o diamonds.  They're both really nice, tough decision.  I think I'd go for the ones w diamonds.  Can I ask which NR u plan on returning to?


----------



## Div4life

BagLover79 said:


> Hi Ladies! I while back I posted that I purchased a navy sport sail w/o diamonds from Nordstrom Rack for an awesome price! Well today I purchased another navy sport sail with diamonds and am torn about which one to keep. I love the largness of the one without the diamonds, but the diamond one is fab too. What should a girl do? Also, I have to decide quick because my 30 days is almost up to return the one w/o diamonds.  Please help me to decide.



I vote for the diamonds 100%.


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*Not hard for me to decide...  Go with the bling!  Mind you both are very nice.*


----------



## BagLover79

LAvuittongirl said:


> Wow.  Ur so lucky!  I was originally looking for the ones w diamonds, but wanted navy face n it was so hard for me to find, but I found one but w/o diamonds.  They're both really nice, tough decision.  I think I'd go for the ones w diamonds.  Can I ask which NR u plan on returning to?


LAvuittongirl: I got the large sport sail without the diamonds from the Nordstrom Rack in Sterling VA on black friday.  Today I lucked up and found the diamond case w/o the strap at fossil, but had to purchase the strap separately!  Whatever watch I decide to keep, I want to stainless steel band to go with it.

Div4life and Goldendleopardlady: Thanks for the vote!


----------



## windy

BagLover79 said:


> Hi Ladies! I while back I posted that I purchased a navy sport sail w/o diamonds from Nordstrom Rack for an awesome price! Well today I purchased another navy sport sail with diamonds and am torn about which one to keep. I love the largness of the one without the diamonds, but the diamond one is fab too. What should a girl do? Also, I have to decide quick because my 30 days is almost up to return the one w/o diamonds.  Please help me to decide.



I definitely like the one with diamonds.  It is a great looking watch!  I have seen the exact same watch style at a TJ Maxx Runway store.  It sold very quickly!  Good luck with your decision!


----------



## beth001

DIAMONDS! Are a girl's best friend!


----------



## labrillant

I'd go with the one with the diamonds.  Not only are the diamonds nice, the design is more interesting on that one.


----------



## BagLover79

Thanks everyone for your input! I ended up keeping the Michele Sport Sail with diamonds.  I think I made a good choice. I figure I'll just get the large sport sail in another color. I hope you all had a wonderful holiday!


----------



## LAvuittongirl

BagLover79 said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone for your input! I ended up keeping the Michele Sport Sail with diamonds.  I think I made a good choice. I figure I'll just get the large sport sail in another color. I hope you all had a wonderful holiday!



That's what I would have done too.  Good choice .


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*Great choice BagLover!  That huge Sport Sail would be something for me to hunt if it comes in red.   I bet your Diamond Sport Sail will garner a lot of compliments!  My Christmas was wonderful!  I hope your holiday was too!*


----------



## paradise392

BagLover79 said:


> Hi Ladies! I while back I posted that I purchased a navy sport sail w/o diamonds from Nordstrom Rack for an awesome price! Well today I purchased another navy sport sail with diamonds and am torn about which one to keep. I love the largness of the one without the diamonds, but the diamond one is fab too. What should a girl do? Also, I have to decide quick because my 30 days is almost up to return the one w/o diamonds.  Please help me to decide.



i like both but i LOVEE the one with the diamonds!


----------



## beth001

My Chanukah gift to myself!   Found the watch, a Deco Moderne, at Off Fifth with a funny pink/orange lizard band that I did not love, so I ordered the metal bracelet from JRDunn.  (BE CAREFUL:  Not all Michele bracelet bands are interchangeable, even if the same size!)  _I am thrilled!_  Sorry the pic is a little blurry...


----------



## purseinsanity

beth001 said:


> My Chanukah gift to myself!   Found the watch, a Deco Moderne, at Off Fifth with a funny pink/orange lizard band that I did not love, so I ordered the metal bracelet from JRDunn.  (BE CAREFUL:  Not all Michele bracelet bands are interchangeable, even if the same size!)  _I am thrilled!_  Sorry the pic is a little blurry...



Love the watch!  And it is also perfect paired with the bracelet!


----------



## Amanda_g

beth001 said:


> My Chanukah gift to myself!   Found the watch, a Deco Moderne, at Off Fifth with a funny pink/orange lizard band that I did not love, so I ordered the metal bracelet from JRDunn.  (BE CAREFUL:  Not all Michele bracelet bands are interchangeable, even if the same size!)  _I am thrilled!_  Sorry the pic is a little blurry...



Congrats! Beautiful watch!


----------



## prplhrt21

Christmas present..at work today

Think I am going to get a Cartier watch in November for my 35th birthday


----------



## beth001

prplhrt21 said:


> Christmas present..at work today
> 
> Think I am going to get a Cartier watch in November for my 35th birthday



We're watch twins! And yes, no matter how much I love my Micheles, my Philip Steins, my Baume & Mercier... a Cartier would be the absolute most amazing!


----------



## merekat703

I went to Nordstorm's Rack to look at their Michele watches and the SA was soo rude to me and kept repeating snidely that "these are expensive" and wouldn't let me touch the watch after she finally took it out ( i had to ask to see it 3 times!), than she says "This one is $535, see I told you they are expensive".. I was so insulted that I pulled up my sleeve to show her my Michele watch and quitely said "Yes I know how much they are because I already have one." and what does she say? "OMG its beautiful, How much did you pay?!"  and I walked off.       Like really...


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*^Way to go merekat!  I'm so glad you had one on so you could show that SA that you were aware of the cost of the watch!  It just doesn't make sense to be rude to anyone.  I couldn't wait to tell the SA's at Nordies that the Michele watches I'd been eyeballin at Nordies are now at TJM!  You should see their faces when they hear that.  I love Michele watches but the retail mark up has to be ridiculous for these watches to go to TJM and Ross at more than half the price less.  I'm aware that it costs for the watches to sit in the nice clean showcase at Nordies.    Amazingly, some of the very same styles are still on sale online and other stores for the original retail price.*


----------



## merekat703

GoldenLeopardLady said:


> *^Way to go merekat!  I'm so glad you had one on so you could show that SA that you were aware of the cost of the watch!  It just doesn't make sense to be rude to anyone.  I couldn't wait to tell the SA's at Nordies that the Michele watches I'd been eyeballin at Nordies are now at TJM!  You should see their faces when they hear that.  I love Michele watches but the retail mark up has to be ridiculous for these watches to go to TJM and Ross at more than half the price less.  I'm aware that it costs for the watches to sit in the nice clean showcase at Nordies.    Amazingly, some of the very same styles are still on sale online and other stores for the original retail price.*


  Hopefully she will be nicer to the next customer who wants to see a Michele watch!  Tjs was next door and had a few for more than half off the Nordstoms rack prices! And a nice SA!  I agree that the mark up must be insane, mine was originally  $775 and I got it for $150 at TJs!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Hi, ladies! I am looking to purchase a new watch. I originally bought my first Michele like 8 or 9 years ago (back when they were called Michelle K) but sold it on ebay  but now I want another one. 

SN: Does anyone know the story behind why they changed the name from Michelle K (yes, with two L's) to Michele (with one L) and dropped the K and added a W? Or, is this not the same brand? I has been so long that I had looked into the watches but they look the same from what I remember. Any thoughts?


I love your watches! So can you ladies help me with a start? I do like the Jelly ones (at least to start off with) but do you think I should go to Nordies Rack or order from the Michele website? 




femalebizzaro said:


> I think it stands out nicely on my wrist.  And thanks for the prononciation; I always thought it was 'michelle' too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sport Sail Large Noir Diamond



 That is just beautiful!



beth001 said:


> My Chanukah gift to myself!   Found the watch, a Deco Moderne, at Off Fifth with a funny pink/orange lizard band that I did not love, so I ordered the metal bracelet from JRDunn.  (BE CAREFUL:  Not all Michele bracelet bands are interchangeable, even if the same size!)  _I am thrilled!_  Sorry the pic is a little blurry...


So pretty! I hope I can find one and have my band changed! Do you know in particular which bands are not interchangeable?


----------



## prplhrt21

Any recommendations on bracelets to go with my watch...?


----------



## beth001

Jimmyshoogirl, my first Michele watch is definitely over 10 years old & is a "Michele." It came in a gorgeous rosewood box, with all authentication papers, etc. Michele watches today come in fancy gray cardboard boxes -- beautiful but not nearly as luxurious as they used to use. I don't know about "Michelle K," but I'm inclined to think it must have been a completely different manufacturer.

As for where to purchase, TJMaxx, Off 5th, & other discount retailers are a great place to find a Michele watch at a super price -- IF they happen to have a style in stock the day you're there that you love. Jomashop.com is another great place to find authentic Michele's at reduced prices.

The jellies are cute, but I personally prefer wearing a more substantial, sophisticated style. (Especially with diamonds!) But that's really just a matter of the look you're happiest with. I certainly wouldn't doubt the quality of any real Michele watch.

As for the bands, start with the watch head. Some take an 18mm, some a 20mm, etc. If the watch takes interchangeable bands, then any leather or fabric strap of that size would work. There are little pins on the underside that lock the strap in place securely. It's the metal bracelets that are trickier. You have to make sure with them that the one you purchase is matched correctly not only in width, but also to the style of the watch head. For instance, my 18mm stainless bracelet designed for my Deco Moderne watch head does not fit on other Michele 18mm stainless watch heads. If you look closely at the curves of the watch head you will see why.

The Michele website is the best place to see all the choices currently available, and will certainly insure the authenticity of your purchase, but of course, where you will pay top dollar. Have fun looking & shopping and do report back with pics! Best of luck!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

merekat703 said:


> I went to Nordstorm's Rack to look at their Michele watches and the SA was soo rude to me and kept repeating snidely that "these are expensive" and wouldn't let me touch the watch after she finally took it out ( i had to ask to see it 3 times!), than she says "This one is $535, see I told you they are expensive".. I was so insulted that I pulled up my sleeve to show her my Michele watch and quitely said "Yes I know how much they are because I already have one." and what does she say? "OMG its beautiful, How much did you pay?!"  and I walked off.       Like really...



How rude! You handled the situation perfectly.


----------



## merekat703

prplhrt21 said:


> Any recommendations on bracelets to go with my watch...?



I wear a Tiffany mini beads with mine, its lightweight and doesn't scratch it.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

beth001 said:


> Jimmyshoogirl, my first Michele watch is definitely over 10 years old & is a "Michele." It came in a gorgeous rosewood box, with all authentication papers, etc. Michele watches today come in fancy gray cardboard boxes -- beautiful but not nearly as luxurious as they used to use. I don't know about "Michelle K," but I'm inclined to think it must have been a completely different manufacturer.
> 
> As for where to purchase, TJMaxx, Off 5th, & other discount retailers are a great place to find a Michele watch at a super price -- IF they happen to have a style in stock the day you're there that you love. Jomashop.com is another great place to find authentic Michele's at reduced prices.
> 
> The jellies are cute, but I personally prefer wearing a more substantial, sophisticated style. (Especially with diamonds!) But that's really just a matter of the look you're happiest with. I certainly wouldn't doubt the quality of any real Michele watch.
> 
> As for the bands, start with the watch head. Some take an 18mm, some a 20mm, etc. If the watch takes interchangeable bands, then any leather or fabric strap of that size would work. There are little pins on the underside that lock the strap in place securely. It's the metal bracelets that are trickier. You have to make sure with them that the one you purchase is matched correctly not only in width, but also to the style of the watch head. For instance, my 18mm stainless bracelet designed for my Deco Moderne watch head does not fit on other Michele 18mm stainless watch heads. If you look closely at the curves of the watch head you will see why.
> 
> The Michele website is the best place to see all the choices currently available, and will certainly insure the authenticity of your purchase, but of course, where you will pay top dollar. Have fun looking & shopping and do report back with pics! Best of luck!



Thanks! Ever since I asked this question I have been searching. I am almost positive that it use to be Michele K. Even when I google Michele K (maybe it was one L), Michele watches still come up. I think maybe when Fossil took over from the family they dropped the K? I really wish I still had the watch.


I ended up buying two lol. I bought a Sports Sail and a Deco. I don't like the Deco strap and will change it very, very soon. I saw a CSX w/diamonds that I should have probably gotten but I didn't want to go over board with my first purchase.

As far as the Jellies, I want the Michele watches to be fun and sporty. I have my Movado's and Philip Stein for the Sophistication factor, but I guess I can always try with Michele also.


----------



## Golden24

Can someone please authenticate this Michele deco that a friend of mine recently purchased on Ebay.  She was told it was an older model hence the design difference.   I'm skeptical since I've never seen a Michele with the date not in the center of the lower chronograph.  I hope I'm wrong for her sake.  Please help!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/28078861147...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_3936wt_1163


----------



## Mountain gal

Do you ladies know where is the best place to get a discounted Michele watch? I have been looking on eBay but am skeptical of fakes.... Are there fake Michele watches?!   TIA!!!


----------



## wristcandy

I had good luck this week at my local Nordstrom Rack.  Found a pink Sport Sail with a pink patent band for $150 and a Deco Grand Carousel with turquoise patent for $165.  Both are not ones I would wear every day, but are very colorful and fun.  Good luck hunting!


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*Wow!  You definitely had luck on your side!  Congrats!*


----------



## Jennifer.L

It's happened again. I had been eying the large diamond Sport Sail and had one on hold at Nordstrom. I ended up calling and telling them to put it back because I didn't need another watch. Well, I was on my way back from a salon appointment and figured I'd quickly check out TJ Maxx before heading home. Well, when I saw my large diamond Sport Sail sitting in the case, for less than $600, I nearly flipped! I couldn't wait to purchase that baby. My mom used to tell me "good things come to he who waits". I guess she was correct, as usual.


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*wristcandy and Jennifer L. can we see pics please?  :useless:There's nothing like being able to eye ball beautiful Michele watches! *


----------



## wristcandy

Would love to!  Can someone point me to directions as to how to paste pics in a post (no link)?  Sorry for the dumb question.


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*^You've got to have your pics loaded on a site like Photobucket.  There are other sites out there but that's the one I use.  You upload pics to the picture site then use the link to post them on the forum.  *


----------



## Pirard

GoldenLeopardLady said:


> *wristcandy and Jennifer L. can we see pics please?  :useless:There's nothing like being able to eye ball beautiful Michele watches! *



Speaking of pictures, your two watches are stunning!  I have seen both of those at my TJs and I have always walked away from them due to the bands...I just didn't think they would look that great on stainless/plated bands! Thank you for proving me wrong!

My dream watch is a white ceramic jetway with diamonds. I have only seen the non diamond version at Nordies Rack.  If anyone has spied one, I would appreciate hearing about it! The non diamond version is pretty inexpensive (comparatively) at NR...it is under $540.  I would even "settle" for a black one if I could find it! 

I have included a photo of my latest Michele...


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*^Thanks so much.  Those safari watches can take on many looks!  They're not for everybody but I sure am glad to own both of them.  The photo in m avatar is actually an advertisement that Michele had when those watches were readily available.  I do own the stainless steel gold tone band and will add the silver tone one to my collection for my zebra watch.  I think they look really good in that picture too! I LOVE mine!   Thanks so much for showing us a picture of your watch!  It looks nice coupled with your bracelet!*


----------



## Pirard

GoldenLeopardLady said:


> *^Thanks so much.  Those safari watches can take on many looks!  They're not for everybody but I sure am glad to own both of them.  The photo in m avatar is actually an advertisement that Michele had when those watches were readily available.  I do own the stainless steel gold tone band and will add the silver tone one to my collection for my zebra watch.  I think they look really good in that picture too! I LOVE mine!   Thanks so much for showing us a picture of your watch!  It looks nice coupled with your bracelet!*



Thanks! When you are in the market for a band, the fossil outlets carry the 7 link bands for around $50...that's where I got mine. 

Now I'm going to be searching for the animal print watches as well!

I should have said that my watch in the photo is a turquoise color (doesn't really look that in the picture).  I'm wearing it with my David Yurman blue topaz bracelet.


----------



## Jennifer.L

There was a white diamond ceramic Michelle at the TJ Maxx I got my two Sport Sail watches. I believe it was around a $1000. 

Pictures of my Michelle watches will be coming soon.


----------



## Jennifer.L

Okay, so here's my current Michele collection.

First picture is my large diamond urban with a diamond band I picked up at a trunk show.

Second picture is obviously my 2 diamond sport sail watches. 

Last picture is my pink sapphire butterfly and my deco tri-tone.


----------



## Jujuma

Jennifer.L said:
			
		

> Okay, so here's my current Michele collection.
> 
> First picture is my large diamond urban with a diamond band I picked up at a trunk show.
> 
> Second picture is obviously my 2 diamond sport sail watches.
> 
> Last picture is my pink sapphire butterfly and my deco tri-tone.



Wow! Very beautiful. Enjoy them all!


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*Jennifer, I'm so glad I asked you to show us a picture of your watches!  What beautiful watches you have there!  Love, love, love the diamonds!  That Tri-Tone is sooo nice.  I'd love to receive that one as a gift.  A girl can wish!*


----------



## Pirard

Jennifer.L said:


> There was a white diamond ceramic Michelle at the TJ Maxx I got my two Sport Sail watches. I believe it was around a $1000.
> 
> Pictures of my Michelle watches will be coming soon.



Where is your TJ's? And do you know if it was a Jetway? I really appreciate the info, and your watches are stunning! Nordies Rack at Pentagon City had a sportsail w/diamonds with a turquoise face (same color as mine in the earlier posted photo).


----------



## Pirard

Pirard said:


> Thanks! When you are in the market for a band, the fossil outlets carry the 7 link bands for around $50...that's where I got mine.
> 
> Now I'm going to be searching for the animal print watches as well!
> 
> I should have said that my watch in the photo is a turquoise color (doesn't really look that in the picture).  I'm wearing it with my David Yurman blue topaz bracelet.



And I should have noted that the watch came with a matching turquoise patent leather band.  The watch was $398 on black Friday 2011, at the Nordstrom Rack in DC.


----------



## Jennifer.L

Thanks!

I'm can't recall if it was a jetway. I'm not a fan of the white ceramic but I saw it sitting there, on it's side. I was going to look at it but there wasn't anyone around to help and I was tired of waiting. 

The TJ Maxx I frequent is in South Jersey. Marlton, NJ to be precise. It's in the Marlton Crossing.


----------



## wristcandy

Thanks for the instructions! Below are pics of my new Carousel. Pics of the Sports Sail to follow.


----------



## wristcandy

Here is the hot pink Sport Sail. Love the color and can't wait to wear it.


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*^You are welcome for the instructions.  Wow!!!!!  What pretty, colorful watches!  I love color!  The first one is nice but the second one knocks my socks off!  With the first one you will be able to buy so many different color straps!  Actually, you can buy quite a few for the second one too depending on how bold you dare to be!  Congrats on your two beautiful deals!*


----------



## wristcandy

My other recent score at the same location: a Milou Park with a pink alligator band for $209. Loved the classic look, no diamonds, just SS. I am really loving the rectangular face lately. Also saw a Milou with diamonds on the bezel (in the $600 range, orig. $1500 range), but I already have a Deco 16 with diamonds and I love that one.


----------



## wristcandy

Thanks!  Yes, I was thinking the same thing about the Carousel, it is one of the things that I liked about it.  I have purchased both Michele extra straps and also no-name straps, and am happy with both.  I know you can find extras on the bay but I am not really a bayer and found some on the web that I like in alligator-look leather in the $30 range and have been happy with them.  The first one I bought was a navy (couldn't justify a $200 alligator navy when I have a black and they are so close in color) and I think it looks great!   So I now plan to investigate their patent options.


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*^Although I'm an ebayer  I personally steer clear of straps there.  I tried once and the straps were not authentic Michele though they were touted as such.  I didn't like them.  The quality was bad in my opinion.  After I got my money back I vowed not to buy them there again.  I personally like Michele straps and buy them from the company.  My favorite are the alligator bands after the stainless steel bracelets.  I'm glad you're happy with how you are wearing your watches.   That last one is attractive too.*


----------



## cfca22

Hi ladies I would like to introduce my first Michele watch and I'm in love. It was a gift from my wonderful bf. I received it last weekend. So here it is my lovely deco safari zebra diamond watch


----------



## Pirard

Jennifer.L said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I'm can't recall if it was a jetway. I'm not a fan of the white ceramic but I saw it sitting there, on it's side. I was going to look at it but there wasn't anyone around to help and I was tired of waiting.
> 
> The TJ Maxx I frequent is in South Jersey. Marlton, NJ to be precise. It's in the Marlton Crossing.



Thank you...I actually grew up in that area and know right where that one is!


----------



## Jennifer.L

Pirard, it is a white ceramic Jetway.


ETA: It's marked $1199.99. If you're interested.


----------



## merekat703

cfca22 said:


> Hi ladies I would like to introduce my first Michele watch and I'm in love. It was a gift from my wonderful bf. I received it last weekend. So here it is my lovely deco safari zebra diamond watch


Love the purple strap!


wristcandy said:


> Here is the hot pink Sport Sail. Love the color and can't wait to wear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pink one is awesome!


----------



## glamorioustasha

Jennifer.L said:


> Okay, so here's my current Michele collection.
> 
> First picture is my large diamond urban with a diamond band I picked up at a trunk show.
> 
> Second picture is obviously my 2 diamond sport sail watches.
> 
> Last picture is my pink sapphire butterfly and my deco tri-tone.


----------



## Pirard

Jennifer.L said:


> Pirard, it is a white ceramic Jetway.
> 
> 
> ETA: It's marked $1199.99. If you're interested.



Thanks!  I'm passing through Marlton this week on business so I will add TJs as a stop!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

nice timewear ladies! I've never seen this thread but I love branching out into new "worlds" on tpf! I've loved checking out everyone's photos and comments, I didn't know there were so many different types/styles! I've had my Michelle about 3 years and  I still get some wear out of it and I happen to be wearing it today! I have about 8 straps or so (somewhere) but I mainly use this one or the black patent leather.

I don't even know the name of it? I wanna say Deco..plain? lol sorry!






Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## susannah9999

Hello all! I am quite new to this site. However, I am desperately looking for a Michele deco ( I am exploring my options with either gold or silver, prices, etc...) I was wondering if anyone has seen any on sale or any recommendations!

Thanks so much!


----------



## Jennifer.L

Golden, were you the one looking for the Deco noir w/black diamonds? My TJ Maxx has one.


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*^Ironically, I saw one at my TJM the other day.  They want a grand for it.  Was that the same price as the one you saw?  I saw the same watch at Ross some months back for a little over $500.  It would be hard to shell out a grand when I know I could have gotten it for half of that.  Thanks so much for looking out for me though.  *


----------



## wristcandy

susannah999, which model are you looking for?  A current model on the Michele website or an older one?


----------



## wristcandy

Wanted to share some Michele strap love for those of you ladies who use a 16 mm strap on any of your watches. I debated about buying the saddle strap and initially did not because it seemed too casual compared to the alligator straps I was using. But I kept looking at it and ordered it and I love it! I keep reaching for it over and over again. If you are thinking about it, I recommend! I also saw it in the 12 mm double strap.


----------



## Jennifer.L

They had it marked for $999, too. I saw it and thought of you. I tried it on and I liked it. It never appealed to me before but I kinda was impressed.


----------



## susannah9999

Wristcandy- I am open to most styles, particularly looking for the deco day or an urban mini. ( I have a pretty small wrist )


----------



## glamorioustasha

My Birthday Presents .. DH bought them Duty Free in the Bahamas at half off ..


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

Jennifer.L said:


> They had it marked for $999, too. I saw it and thought of you. I tried it on and I liked it. It never appealed to me before but I kinda was impressed.



*I tried it on too jl.  It is a nice looking watch.  If it finds its way to me one day it'll be nice but I'm not pursuing it.  There's a story behind the watch that has caused me to become a little cold towards it. * *If you decide to get it please share a pic with us!*


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*gtasha, what beautiful birthday presents you got there!  Nice indeed!  I love the pics!  Both are nice but the square one with the diamond bracelet is waaaayyyyy too cute! *


----------



## glamorioustasha

GoldenLeopardLady said:


> *gtasha, what beautiful birthday presents you got there!  Nice indeed!  I love the pics!  Both are nice but the square one with the diamond bracelet is waaaayyyyy too cute! *



Thank you


----------



## wilsonj2287

Jennifer.L said:
			
		

> Golden, were you the one looking for the Deco noir w/black diamonds? My TJ Maxx has one.



Do you know how much?? And what location??


----------



## Jennifer.L

It was $999.99 and the TJ Maxx is located in Marlton, NJ. I have 3 or 4 within 15 minutes of me but this one usually has the best watches. It used to have great high-end bags, too, but they've been pretty sparse lately.


----------



## Jennifer.L

GoldenLeopardLady said:


> *I tried it on too jl.  It is a nice looking watch.  If it finds its way to me one day it'll be nice but I'm not pursuing it.  There's a story behind the watch that has caused me to become a little cold towards it. * *If you decide to get it please share a pic with us!*



I don't think I love it enough to spend $1000. Besides, I'm trying to be really good. I've spent way too much money already, and the new year just started. Ironically, one of my resolutions was to spend less and stop with the multiple impulse buys. I guess that resolution is a major fail.


----------



## wristcandy

susannah999, if you are looking for a newer model, you may not have luck looking at a TJ Maxx or Nordstrom Rack.  At least the ones I have seen there are prior models; other cities may differ.  if you don't care about buying from an authorized seller, you could try ebay or somewhere like jomashop.com.  If you want to buy from an authorized seller but don't want to pay full retail (who does?) you could try searching for one on the net and then calling them and see what their best price is.  I did this recently for a model I wanted but that my local stores did not have and that was no longer showing up on the Michele site.  I thought it was discontinued and really wanted it, so I began an internet search and found it on a couple of sites for authorized seller that also have B&M stores.  Turns out that the model is expected back in stock soon.  When I spoke with both places I was pleased with the price offered.


----------



## NANI1972

I have noticed that some sellers on ebay state that the watch is new but serial numbers have been removed. Can someone please tell me why this is done and what the conseqeunces are? Thanks.


----------



## nmserrano

Timeless!!! THAT IS GORGEOUS!!! 





ShelleyM said:


> I just realized I started this thread back in 2006. Wow, time flies!
> 
> I ended up getting the Deco Ultimate Pave and I just added the Deco Glamour diamond stainless steel bracelet. I am so glad I waited and got my dream watch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have posted this pic in a couple of other thread so you all are probably sick of seeing it by now.


----------



## RyukkuX

has anyone seen the tahitian ceramic deco watches at the rack, last call or off 5th recently? and for how much?


----------



## Pirard

RyukkuX said:


> has anyone seen the tahitian ceramic deco watches at the rack, last call or off 5th recently? and for how much?


I have only seen the jetways in ceramic, without diamonds, at the Nordies Rack.

I did find a jetway ceramic w/diamonds in TJs (Marlton NJ) but it was gold and not ss...it was $1200.


----------



## mistyknightwin

Hey Ladies, 

I love all of your watches, here's a picture of my baby....love her 2 pieces! Limited edition grey michelle deco w/diamonds....


----------



## NANI1972

Here is my new Michele White Ceramic Rose Gold Diamond Jetway: My first Michele watch, but it won't be my last!


----------



## prplhrt21

^^ so pretty!! I was looking at this in the two tone...


----------



## bluediamond35

mistyknightwin said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I love all of your watches, here's a picture of my baby....love her 2 pieces! Limited edition grey michelle deco w/diamonds....



Love the grey!  May I ask wher you got it from?


----------



## mistyknightwin

Thank you Dear, it really stands out! It was purchased from Nordstrom, Clackamas Town Center in Portland, Or.



bluediamond35 said:


> Love the grey!  May I ask wher you got it from?


----------



## skyqueen

I'm thinking of buying this one. Love ceramic/diamond watches! I have a white J12 33mm/diamond bezel but I think this will be a fun change and I can wear my YG bracelets.
Does anyone own this watch? Thoughts? Modeling pics?

Love everyone's new Michele watches! Just makes picking one harder!!!


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*Ladies, your watches are lovely!

mistyknightwin, that grey watch is hot-to-death!  Wowza!  I am one who loves unique accessories.  You definitely landed yourself a beautiful, unique piece!

The ceramic watches are very nice.  I personally like Michele watches that allow me to exchange the bands but I can still see the obvious beauty of the ceramic watches.  Enjoy your beautiful watch NANI1972!  

skyqueen, I hope you land the Michele that warms your heart!  *


----------



## skyqueen

GoldenLeopardLady said:


> *Ladies, your watches are lovely!*
> 
> *mistyknightwin, that grey watch is hot-to-death! Wowza! I am one who loves unique accessories. You definitely landed yourself a beautiful, unique piece!*
> 
> *The ceramic watches are very nice. I personally like Michele watches that allow me to exchange the bands but I can still see the obvious beauty of the ceramic watches. Enjoy your beautiful watch NANI1972! *
> 
> *skyqueen, I hope you land the Michele that warms your heart! *


I was hoping you'd chime in! I did find a ceramic you'd love...let me see if I can post a pic. I was tempted with this one, too! YIKES!!!


----------



## skyqueen

Love this one, too! I thought of you, GLL.......................


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

:okay:  Needless to say, that watch is BEAUTIFUL to me!  skyqueen, I can't tell you how much you've made my day with that picture!  Thank you so much.  WOW!  Once you've decided on the watch you want please post it for us.  Thank you for thinking of me.


----------



## prplhrt21

Anyone see a two-tone jetway at any discount stores? Thanks for your help ladies!!


----------



## daly15

Loving all the watches!!! Keep them coming!!

Here are mine:














Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*Cute, cute, cute!  Love the strap on the first watch.  Is that a two-tone?  And what is the name of the other two?  Thanks in advance!*


----------



## daly15

Thanks! 
The first one is the Deco XL Diamond with 20mm strap and is one tone. I'm trying to get a better pic with the iphone but I'm having no success. 




The other two are  Tahitian Jelly Beans.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*^Your pics are great!  No worries.  Thank you for that shot of your Deco XL.  She's a beauty!*


----------



## DIVAENDEMAND824

love your yurman piece, did you get that recently. I don't believe I have seen that before!


----------



## daly15

GoldenLeopardLady said:
			
		

> ^Your pics are great!  No worries.  Thank you for that shot of your Deco XL.  She's a beauty!



Thank you Golden!!!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Nomorelye

I fell in love with these watches because of all of your beautiful pictures. I stumbled upon this thread on my way to the Pandora. I have you ladies to think for my introduction and my first But certainly not last Michele.


----------



## Ponchy

daly15 said:
			
		

> Thanks!
> The first one is the Deco XL Diamond with 20mm strap and is one tone. I'm trying to get a better pic with the iphone but I'm having no success.
> 
> The other two are  Tahitian Jelly Beans.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



So pretty with red strap!!  I have same Deco but in two-tone and grosgrain black strap.  Looking at your pic I think my next purchase must be a red strap...sooooo classy


----------



## Ponchy

nmserrano said:
			
		

> Timeless!!! THAT IS GORGEOUS!!!



**faints** That is so beautiful I'm speechless.  I've never seen the pave' in real life.  It is gorgeous on your wrist.


----------



## heart goes boOm

*bump* i just ordered a michele watch with the intention of buying multiple straps.  i was told that they sometimes update the watch so older straps don't fit the newer models... how often do they update?  i currently bought a hot pink strap but would love a bracelet eventually.


----------



## Zannah

heart goes boOm said:


> *bump* i just ordered a michele watch with the intention of buying multiple straps.  i was told that they sometimes update the watch so older straps don't fit the newer models... how often do they update?  i currently bought a hot pink strap but would love a bracelet eventually.



I've never heard this. I've had my diamond CSX for years now and I've never had any problems with any of the 18mm bands for it.


----------



## prplhrt21

Ok Ladies ..what do you think of Serein? sorry for the blurry Iphone pics..


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*^Wowza!  She's a pretty, 'big girl!"  Love her!  Definitely a statement piece and not for a shy lady!  Love, love, LOVE!  Congrats!

ETA:  Just FYI, there's a way to make the iPhone focus.  Keep manipulating the phone up/down in front of the watch until you see the little square appear.  It's there to help you focus.  Once you've got the object in sight and the square is there-snap!  Mind you, it's a little hard to do but with practice you'll get the hang of it.  My pics are with my iPhone too. *


----------



## chicmom78

LOVE it!! My dh just got me the jetway in black ceramic with diamonds and then a couple of days later I saw this beauty and it's definitely been on my mind!


----------



## prplhrt21

I haven't gotten it yet.. Still thinking...


----------



## drspock7

I added something shiny for VDay but I don't think I ever posted it


----------



## drspock7

drspock7 said:
			
		

> I added something shiny for VDay but I don't think I ever posted it








Close up


----------



## nc.girl

drspock7 said:


> View attachment 1640463
> 
> 
> I added something shiny for VDay but I don't think I ever posted it



LOVE this one! The patent band is awesome; I love how it's sparkly and super shiny!


----------



## mlyons

drspock7 said:


> View attachment 1640463
> 
> 
> I added something shiny for VDay but I don't think I ever posted it


Oh... I was looking at that same color! I must know what that looks like while you're wearing it. If you don't mind.


----------



## libramom

Hey everyone I wanted to add my only contribution to this thread,my Michele Tahitian Jellybean,can't wait to start wearing it again for Spring and Summer 




LM


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*^Nice watch indeed!*


----------



## Jujuma

Question. I'm considering a white jellybean and I self tan, kinda an addict. Is this going to be a problem for the band? I'm considering the white one with either the silver face or the rosegold face. Does anyone have either and if so do you like it? Does anyone have any thoughts or rose vs silver w the white? I mix metals all the time so that's not a problem. Thanks for any help!


----------



## Ruegemn

Hello All:

I am back in the club. It has been a while since I had my Deco XL, today I bought the Caber Park with diamonds and the ss band.  So pretty and feminine.  Can't wait to get a few of the leather bands.  I was at the store FOREVER, could not decide.


----------



## H-Angel

Jujuma said:


> Question. I'm considering a white jellybean and I self tan, kinda an addict. Is this going to be a problem for the band? I'm considering the white one with either the silver face or the rosegold face. Does anyone have either and if so do you like it? Does anyone have any thoughts or rose vs silver w the white? I mix metals all the time so that's not a problem. Thanks for any help!



I have the white with silver as well as the blk with gold.  I like the white with yellow gold too. but since got the blk with gold decided to get the white with silver.  they are cool watches!!!


----------



## akemibabe

Jujuma said:


> Question. I'm considering a white jellybean and I self tan, kinda an addict. Is this going to be a problem for the band? I'm considering the white one with either the silver face or the rosegold face. Does anyone have either and if so do you like it? Does anyone have any thoughts or rose vs silver w the white? I mix metals all the time so that's not a problem. Thanks for any help!


 
i have a white one with rose gold face and i love it!!!


----------



## Jujuma

H-Angel said:
			
		

> I have the white with silver as well as the blk with gold.  I like the white with yellow gold too. but since got the blk with gold decided to get the white with silver.  they are cool watches!!!



I love all the white ones!


----------



## Jujuma

akemibabe said:
			
		

> i have a white one with rose gold face and i love it!!!



I dropped heavy hints for the all white today!


----------



## glamorioustasha

prplhrt21 said:


> Ok Ladies ..what do you think of Serein? sorry for the blurry Iphone pics..



Fabulous ! I love this style


----------



## prplhrt21

glamorioustasha said:


> Fabulous ! I love this style



Although pretty, I ended up getting Cartier Large BB instead.


----------



## pr3980

Never heart of Michelles watch.


----------



## smiles1003

For all you michele fans.  I just bought a michele csx with diamonds face from the fossil outlet for 499.  The associate claimed they still sold it in stores.  When i got home it appears current csxs online at nordies all have diamond markers.  Should i get the one with the diamond markers and no diamonds on the bezel or keep the one from the outlet?

I think the one from the outlet must be an older version.

Outlet csx face http:// http://www.amazon.com/Michele-Diamond-Stainless-Bracelet-MWW03C000013/dp/B000KM1DB8

Csx diamond markers..no diamonds on bezel http:// http://m.nordstrom.com/Product/Details/3165015?origin=keywordsearch


TIA!


----------



## Jujuma

I don't think pics are coming up.


----------



## nc.girl

^ Yep, links aren't working. I think the watch with the diamond bezel sounds sparkly and gorgeous, and it also sounds like you got an awesome deal on it. What's the price on the one at Nordstrom?


----------



## smiles1003

Opps!  I posted the links with my tablet... must have not worked.

The one I got from the fossil outlet is here:
http://www.amazon.com/Michele-MICHE...sr_1_sc_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1333458077&sr=8-2-spell   (It is called the csx day, does that mean that it is something different?)

(I paid 499 for just the face, I still have to order a stainless band.)

The one I was also looking at without the diamond bezel is here:
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michele.../3165015?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=1710

The ones with the diamond bezel that are currently available at nordstrom (and other major retailers) are triple the price of what I got the one for at the outlet.  http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michele.../3152320?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=1710


----------



## Jujuma

Def keep the one from the outlet. The price is crazy good and the diamond bezel is classic.


----------



## Jujuma

Oops, forgot. Want to say they band is $350 or under but it might be a little more. Still making the watch a great bargain. And I truly love that bezel.


----------



## chicmom78

smiles1003 said:
			
		

> For all you michele fans.  I just bought a michele csx with diamonds face from the fossil outlet for 499.  The associate claimed they still sold it in stores.  When i got home it appears current csxs online at nordies all have diamond markers.  Should i get the one with the diamond markers and no diamonds on the bezel or keep the one from the outlet?
> 
> I think the one from the outlet must be an older version.
> 
> Outlet csx face http:// http://www.amazon.com/Michele-Diamond-Stainless-Bracelet-MWW03C000013/dp/B000KM1DB8
> 
> Csx diamond markers..no diamonds on bezel http:// http://m.nordstrom.com/Product/Details/3165015?origin=keywordsearch
> 
> TIA!



I have the CSX with the diamond bezel. Got it 6 years ago and still love it and get a lot of compliments. It looks great with other bands too. I would keep it, it makes more of a statement IMO


----------



## Bag*Snob

I like the one with the diamond bezel the best.


----------



## RS1972

My first Michele! Anniversary gift from hubby...yay!


----------



## RS1972

My first Michele! Anniversary gift from hubby...yay!!


----------



## RS1972

Oops sorry for the double!


----------



## xbabii

Just got this in the mail today from Bloomingdales with 20% friends and family discount and additional 10% off. 

Michele Tahitian diamond bezel white ceramic 35mm

(sorry for the crappy phone pic)


----------



## Jujuma

xbabii said:
			
		

> Just got this in the mail today from Bloomingdales with 20% friends and family discount and additional 10% off.
> 
> Michele Tahitian diamond bezel white ceramic 35mm
> 
> (sorry for the crappy phone pic)



I am soooo jealous!!!!!! Is F&F still on? Really want a white Michele. Enjoy it!


----------



## xbabii

Jujuma said:


> I am soooo jealous!!!!!! Is F&F still on? Really want a white Michele. Enjoy it!



I think it ended on 4/1 >_<


----------



## LVoeletters

I have an all silver michele watch in the caber (the circular one with the diamond and MOP face). Is it weird to or is there a way to make this watch versatile for gold pieces? I honestly wanted a gold watch originally, but the square one I wanted was too big on my wrist  What to do ? A friend suggested a warm toned leather band? Any other possibilities?


----------



## greenpixie

Do they offer a two-toned metal band for that one?  That would probably work nicely.


----------



## LVoeletters

Jujuma said:


> I am soooo jealous!!!!!! Is F&F still on? Really want a white Michele. Enjoy it!



how did you get additional 10% off?? congrats on the watch!


----------



## LVoeletters

^^ I just checked on the website and they don't offer tri tone or duo toned for the Caber (I have the round diamond caber)


----------



## xbabii

LVoeletters said:


> how did you get additional 10% off?? congrats on the watch!



Signed up for e-mail


----------



## merekat703

Has anyone sent theirs out to get the scratches buffed out of the SS face/band? I am thinking of doing this but was curious with the end results.


----------



## etk123

This is why I love the Fossil outlet! I love the rose and the gold, and I loved the blue when I was in the store. But now I'm not so sure. What do you think ladies?


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*^I love them all!  I think you did a fine job!  Each strap gives your watch a totally different look!  Wow, your watch looks stunning with those new straps!  Congrats!*


----------



## etk123

GoldenLeopardLady said:


> *^I love them all!  I think you did a fine job!  Each strap gives your watch a totally different look!  Wow, your watch looks stunning with those new straps!  Congrats!*



So the blue is good? Thanks, I feel like I got a new watch wardrobe lol.


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*Yes, the blue is good!  You so totally scored!*


----------



## Jujuma

etk123 said:
			
		

> This is why I love the Fossil outlet! I love the rose and the gold, and I loved the blue when I was in the store. But now I'm not so sure. What do you think ladies?



I think you'll end up wearing the blue more than you think. They're all good. Good shopping!


----------



## flash4ever

Hi everyone I'm new to this thread I love Michele watches my favorite is the old style Urban I believe its called the Urban moment. I have two Michele watches a Milou and a CSX large size no diamonds. Got one a the Nordstrom Rack and one a Saks Off5th. I will post pictures soon.


----------



## etk123

Jujuma said:


> I think you'll end up wearing the blue more than you think. They're all good. Good shopping!



I wore a blue sweater today but was too rushed to change the strap this morning, try again tomorrow. I had a total shopping high from those prices lol.


----------



## Jujuma

etk123 said:
			
		

> I wore a blue sweater today but was too rushed to change the strap this morning, try again tomorrow. I had a total shopping high from those prices lol.



Where is this outlet? I might just have to go. Did they have any Michele watches?


----------



## etk123

Jujuma said:


> Where is this outlet? I might just have to go. Did they have any Michele watches?



They had a lot of Michelle watches, white ones too! It's the Fossil outlet in Atlantic City. They sell some of them as whole watches, and some the faces and bands are sold separately. I've seen watches from $99 up to $1600. Have you ever gone to those outlets? It's gotten nicer, parking is improved a lot and many new stores are finished. And it's walking distance to the high end shops at the Pier at Caesars. I would bet there's a Fossil outlet closer to you though, AC is my closest. You should look into it.


----------



## Jujuma

etk123 said:
			
		

> They had a lot of Michelle watches, white ones too! It's the Fossil outlet in Atlantic City. They sell some of them as whole watches, and some the faces and bands are sold separately. I've seen watches from $99 up to $1600. Have you ever gone to those outlets? It's gotten nicer, parking is improved a lot and many new stores are finished. And it's walking distance to the high end shops at the Pier at Caesars. I would bet there's a Fossil outlet closer to you though, AC is my closest. You should look into it.




I will, am going down that way for a couple days the last week of April. My husband has meetings all day so I can check it out then. Thanks!


----------



## glamorioustasha

etk123 said:


> They had a lot of Michelle watches, white ones too! It's the Fossil outlet in Atlantic City. They sell some of them as whole watches, and some the faces and bands are sold separately. I've seen watches from $99 up to $1600. Have you ever gone to those outlets? It's gotten nicer, parking is improved a lot and many new stores are finished. And it's walking distance to the high end shops at the Pier at Caesars. I would bet there's a Fossil outlet closer to you though, AC is my closest. You should look into it.



You are so right ! They have a great selection and it's much nicer now ..I went for 2 nights stayed at The Botgata and went shopping at the Walk .. Came back today


----------



## etk123

glamorioustasha said:
			
		

> You are so right ! They have a great selection and it's much nicer now ..I went for 2 nights stayed at The Botgata and went shopping at the Walk .. Came back today



Our paths may have crossed ; )


----------



## Jinsun

I just got the rose gold sport sail with silicone strap for $320 on clearance at TJ Maxx.  Is that a good deal??  Thanks.  Will try to post a pic


----------



## glamorioustasha

etk123 said:


> Our paths may have crossed ; )



Awww man lol I'm Planning on going back for July 4, so let me know


----------



## Jinsun

Here's my new watch.  Finally got a chance to upload a pic


----------



## beth001

Jinsun said:
			
		

> Here's my new watch.  Finally got a chance to upload a pic



Jinsun, it's beautiful!


----------



## Jinsun

beth001 said:
			
		

> Jinsun, it's beautiful!



Thank u!  I mentioned I bought this at tj maxx for $320. Is it a good deal?  Also I wasn't too sure about the grey silicone strap but dh likes it and it's growing on me. Thinking about getting the white alligator strap too.  All white would look off??


----------



## glamorioustasha

Jinsun said:


> Here's my new watch.  Finally got a chance to upload a pic



Beautiful


----------



## chicmom78

Jinsun said:
			
		

> Here's my new watch.  Finally got a chance to upload a pic



Love it!!!

Here is my new baby, black ceramic jetway with diamonds from my dh!


----------



## Jinsun

chicmom78 said:
			
		

> Love it!!!
> 
> Here is my new baby, black ceramic jetway with diamonds from my dh!



Pretty!

I need a ceramic watch!! J12 is too expensive . Michelle will have to do....someday...


----------



## missvi

My new Michele Deco Moderne II







And Carousel


----------



## whiterussian

Hi girls! Beautiful lot of watches we've got on this forum! I was curious if anyone has a gold Michele deco day watch & is interested in selling it? There have been a few on eBay but I'm not sure I trust their authenticity 

Here's the link on Michele's website
http://www.michele.com/en_US/shop/watches/deco/deco_day_diamond_dial_gold-MWW06P000016.html?BC=Y


----------



## Ali7364

chicmom78 said:
			
		

> Here is my new baby, black ceramic jetway with diamonds from my dh!



So pretty!  Looks great on you.  I love this one!!


----------



## lvchicago

Just a share of my Michele "stash" and some other Misc goodies


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*^And what a stash you have!  Very nice goodies there! As I look at that MJ Watch with Lips, I kick myself repeatedly for not jumping on it when it was available.  I simply could not make up my mind between the black one and the white one.  Thanks for sharing your watch collection!  *


----------



## glamorioustasha

lvchicago said:


> Just a share of my Michele "stash" and some other Misc goodies



Wow fabulous !


----------



## lvchicago

I wear the MJ Lips or the Toy Skull or Spider when I have a meeting at work I don't want to be at.  An inside joke between myself and my watch


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*^Love that way of thinking!  I'd like to get my hands on that MJ Watch.  I'd probably take any color at this point.*


----------



## lvchicago

There are a bunch on the e*@y site.  Also, have you called Nordstrom, they are excellent at tracking stuff down


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*^I haven't tried phoning Nordies but I will now.  Thanks for the tip!  MJ Lip Watch, here I come!  *


----------



## bluediamond35

Love the deco with the black face!


----------



## Bethc

Just wanted to share my new addition... Got her from Saks f&f.


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*^That's a nice, bold watch!  I like the playful, colored numbers.*


----------



## Bethc

GoldenLeopardLady said:
			
		

> ^That's a nice, bold watch!  I like the playful, colored numbers.



Thank you! It's different from my other watches, perfect for summer.  I love it!


----------



## Jujuma

Bethc said:
			
		

> Just wanted to share my new addition... Got her from Saks f&f.



I think I'm buying that tomorrow but plain face with rosegold trim. I've been having trouble picking all the white jellies are so pretty. Love yours


----------



## Bethc

Jujuma said:
			
		

> I think I'm buying that tomorrow but plain face with rosegold trim. I've been having trouble picking all the white jellies are so pretty. Love yours



They had that one too, good luck with your choice!  Post pics!


----------



## Jinsun

http://www.overstock.com/Jewelry-Wa...y-Bean-Chronograph-Watch/6220272/product.html

Found this on overstock.  JuJuma, is this what you're looking for?  Not sure if this is the best price....but I thought I would share


----------



## sneezz

lvchicago said:


> Just a share of my Michele "stash" and some other Misc goodies



Nice! Especially the Tahitian diamond ceramic!

Ladies and gents..do I need this watch in my life?? 







I just bought this Burberry from Bloomies private sale (I know, no comparison!) and was thinking the Michele would be a good change of pace on warm sticky humid summer days.??


----------



## Jujuma

Jinsun said:
			
		

> http://www.overstock.com/Jewelry-Watches/Michele-Womens-Tahitian-Large-Jelly-Bean-Chronograph-Watch/6220272/product.html
> 
> Found this on overstock.  JuJuma, is this what you're looking for?  Not sure if this is the best price....but I thought I would share



Thank you. That's a good price. My friend owns a jewelry store and that's about the price she's giving me. Thank you for showing me though.


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*Sneezz, you NEED that watch in your life!  It looks nice on your wrist.  Go for it!  Let us know what you decide. *


----------



## Jujuma

Since the Muchele jelly watch is so casual would you work out in it? I'm also worried about staining with self tanner( I have a problem, I don't feel normal without a "glow"), they said it wouldn't be an issue at the store but what do you think?


----------



## Jujuma

I hate when you can't fix spelling!


----------



## etk123

Jujuma said:


> Since the Muchele jelly watch is so casual would you work out in it? I'm also worried about staining with self tanner( I have a problem, I don't feel normal without a "glow"), they said it wouldn't be an issue at the store but what do you think?



I'm following you around threads lol! I would definitely wear it to work out, if you are comfortable with a watch when you do. It'll look good! The tanner, that makes me nervous. Maybe someone who actually has one will chime in. I leave a ring around my tub sometimes from tanner, I think alot of friction could cause it to rub off onto it. Does the band feel like a Swatch band?


----------



## Jujuma

etk123 said:
			
		

> I'm following you around threads lol! I would definitely wear it to work out, if you are comfortable with a watch when you do. It'll look good! The tanner, that makes me nervous. Maybe someone who actually has one will chime in. I leave a ring around my tub sometimes from tanner, I think alot of friction could cause it to rub off onto it. Does the band feel like a Swatch band?



Yup, so maybe easy to clean? I'm not even thinking about working out I'm just thinking about sweating in summer.


----------



## skyqueen

etk123 said:


> I'm following you around threads lol! I would definitely wear it to work out, if you are comfortable with a watch when you do. It'll look good! The tanner, that makes me nervous. Maybe someone who actually has one will chime in. I leave a ring around my tub sometimes from tanner, I think alot of friction could cause it to rub off onto it. Does the band feel like a Swatch band?


 


Jujuma said:


> Yup, so maybe easy to clean? I'm not even thinking about working out I'm just thinking about sweating in summer.


LOL! I'm following you BOTH around!
Gee...rubber and self tanner, that's a tough one. Someone should know???
Can the watchband be changed out or is it permanent?


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*Just a thought for the ladies who are curious about tanner and the Michele wristband...  You can always phone Michele, the company.  They have friendly, excellent customer service.  I can't help from experience as I'm naturally golden.     Hopefully someone will call and post so others can be helped also.

Jujuma, that avatar makes me laugh so hard!  *


----------



## skyqueen

GoldenLeopardLady said:


> *Just a thought for the ladies who are curious about tanner and the Michele wristband... You can always phone Michele, the company. They have friendly, excellent customer service. I can't help from experience as I'm naturally golden.  Hopefully someone will call and post so others can be helped also.*
> 
> *Jujuma, that avatar makes me laugh so hard!  *


YOU make me laugh!


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*^Good to see you skyqueen and thanks.  *


----------



## etk123

Jujuma said:


> Yup, so maybe easy to clean? I'm not even thinking about working out I'm just thinking about sweating in summer.



Hmm, my daughter's been wearing a white Swatch for a month, it has pink transfer on it from a pink sweatshirt and I can't get it off. I haven't tried very hard though. Sometimes a white eraser takes marks off, I'll try it and let you know how it goes.


----------



## etk123

skyqueen said:


> LOL! I'm following you BOTH around!
> Gee...rubber and self tanner, that's a tough one. Someone should know???
> Can the watchband be changed out or is it permanent?



Conga line


----------



## mamaluvsbags

I have four Jelly's and can't get enough! I LOVE THEM!! And, I do serious, intense workouts in them every single day. BUT, I don't use self tanner.  So, I really don't know about it coming off. For what it's worth, I've also worn them in the pool, ocean and shower.  I've just washed it under water if it's gotten dirty from suntan lotion, etc.


----------



## sneezz

GoldenLeopardLady said:


> *Sneezz, you NEED that watch in your life!  It looks nice on your wrist.  Go for it!  Let us know what you decide. *



Hehe thanks. I am gonna think about it some more. My friend said I should get it if I can't get it out of my mind.


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*^I totally understand.  My ultimate test is when a thing disturbs my sleep. then it's a "must have.". Heeheehee, it's the main reason why I did not go see the car the sales manager phoned me about last week.  I know what will happen.  So far I've been sleeping just fine.

I'm also taking my time regarding my next Michele watch.  I still think it'll be the diamond Deco Noir but the price needs to match the $500 one that was at Ross that I missed out on.  Everywhere else I've seen it, including TJM they want $1000.00+.  Having seen it for half of that makes it difficult for me to pay any more for it.

Side bar:  Ladies, with your multiple watches, how do you store them?  Do they just float in your jewelry box, do you have a separate storage system for them or what?  I've got ample jewelry boxes and a jewelry armoire but I'd like to have them on individual watch pillows.  If someone has a unique or nice way of storing her watches would you please share a pic?  TIA.  *


----------



## sneezz

GoldenLeopardLady said:


> *^I totally understand.  My ultimate test is when a thing disturbs my sleep. then it's a "must have.". Heeheehee, it's the main reason why I did not go see the car the sales manager phoned me about last week.  I know what will happen.  So far I've been sleeping just fine.
> 
> I'm also taking my time regarding my next Michele watch.  I still think it'll be the diamond Deco Noir but the price needs to match the $500 one that was at Ross that I missed out on.  Everywhere else I've seen it, including TJM they want $1000.00+.  Having seen it for half of that makes it difficult for me to pay any more for it.
> 
> Side bar:  Ladies, with your multiple watches, how do you store them?  Do they just float in your jewelry box, do you have a separate storage system for them or what?  I've got ample jewelry boxes and a jewelry armoire but I'd like to have them on individual watch pillows.  If someone has a unique or nice way of storing her watches would you please share a pic?  TIA.  *



I'm a little hesitant cuz I fear that I might grow tired of it or it will go out of style.  Thoughts?? Is ceramic here to stay?  I read the Chanel J12 had been around 10 or so years.  Need I worry?

Lol about the car! 

Oh I've seen the diamond deco noir at my local TJ Maxx for $600 IIRC.  I understand why you wouldn't pay retail after seeing it do heavily discounted. Hopefully you find another one soon!


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*^I'm sorry, I don't know anything about the ceramic watches.  

Wow...  My TJM recently had it for $1000.  They would not budge either.  I watched it for a few weeks.  Then of course I went in and "poof" it was gone.  I'm starting to wonder if I reallywant the watch.  I think I do but I'm definitely not going to pay $1000 for it.  I believe it will show up and at the right price.  I can wait. *


----------



## etk123

Jujuma said:


> Yup, so maybe easy to clean? I'm not even thinking about working out I'm just thinking about sweating in summer.



She wore it in the shower and now it's completely clean.


----------



## Jujuma

etk123 said:
			
		

> She wore it in the shower and now it's completely clean.



That is great news. I kinda thought it might be ok because I asked if any had come back because of stains and they said no, never. It's a sport watch so it has to be durable, right? Thanks for the info, makes me feel better!


----------



## sneezz

So I saw the Tahitian diamond watch in chocolate ceramic at my local NR for $800 but had my eyes on the white one..do I get it??? Or hold out for the white one? Is it as versatile as the white one?

They also had the white large Tahitian diamond..I wish it was the 35 mm!!

Also spotted today: black ceramic CSX diamond bezel, plain white jetway, black ceramic plain Tahitian, and some others I don't remember.


----------



## Jujuma

What's "NR" cuz I need to go there!


----------



## Jujuma

Oh, and you should get the one you really want cuz it will haunt you till you get do. I do think brown sounds nice though. Is it flat or tortoise?


----------



## sneezz

Jujuma said:


> What's "NR" cuz I need to go there!



Nordstrom Rack.



Jujuma said:


> Oh, and you should get the one you really want cuz it will haunt you till you get do. I do think brown sounds nice though. Is it flat or tortoise?



You're right. I should hold out for the white and hope they get one in! It was the flat brown one.


----------



## kema042290

Anyone gotten the battery on a Michele watch replaced ASAP in NYC? It's ridiculous that you have to ship it to have it replaced still. They should have at least one place that the battery can replaced in big cities at least.


----------



## whitepearl86

kema042290 said:


> Anyone gotten the battery on a Michele watch replaced ASAP in NYC? It's ridiculous that you have to ship it to have it replaced still. They should have at least one place that the battery can replaced in big cities at least.


go to any jewelry pace, they will replace it for u

i had mine replaced in both watches already


----------



## purseinsanity

If anyone's interested, jomashop is doing a $100 off coupon on Michele watches!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

lvchicago said:


> Just a share of my Michele "stash" and some other Misc goodies



Gorgeous collection!


----------



## winniejo

chicmom78 said:


> I have the CSX with the diamond bezel. Got it 6 years ago and still love it and get a lot of compliments. It looks great with other bands too. I would keep it, it makes more of a statement IMO



Mine is almost 10 years old. Def keep it. I love it.


----------



## bisbee

Jujuma said:


> Oops, forgot. Want to say they band is $350 or under but it might be a little more. Still making the watch a great bargain. And I truly love that bezel.



The band for the CSX is now $300.00 list.  You can probably find it for less...

The watch was a great deal!


----------



## Bethc

I found this RG one at NR, I've wanted a Daytona forever, is this too much?

Here it is with my mid-size Rolex, do you think it's too big?


----------



## luvmy3girls

^^I love it..not too big at all. Where did you find it at?


----------



## Bethc

luvmy3girls said:
			
		

> ^^I love it..not too big at all. Where did you find it at?



Thank you!  Nordstroms rack in Union square, NYC.  They had a pretty good selection, but this was the only one of this style,


----------



## glamorioustasha

Bethc said:


> Thank you!  Nordstroms rack in Union square, NYC.  They had a pretty good selection, but this was the only one of this style,



It looks great ! If I may ask what the price was that you paid ? Wow I need to get there soon


----------



## Bethc

glamorioustasha said:
			
		

> It looks great ! If I may ask what the price was that you paid ? Wow I need to get there soon



$825+ tax. I know it's a lot less than Saks, but I don't know how much people have paid?


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Me at work with my red jelly bean and denim scrubs =)


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

Bethc said:
			
		

> $825+ tax. I know it's a lot less than Saks, but I don't know how much people have paid?



I saw this same exact watch at tj Maxx but in ceramic and it was on clearance for $960. Not sure if ceramic is more in price.


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*Sweetyqbk, that watch is HOT!  Love, love, LOVE it!  (Can you tell red is my favorite color?)  Thanks so much for sharing it!  Enjoy it in excellent health!*


----------



## Bethc

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> I saw this same exact watch at tj Maxx but in ceramic and it was on clearance for $960. Not sure if ceramic is more in price.


 
From what I remember, the white ceramic (one size smaller), with the RG bezel was about $50 less.


----------



## Sweetyqbk

My friend and I got our watches at the same time and both wear them to work. 2 jelly beans =)


----------



## intrigue

Wanted to share my new watch. Had wanted this maybe two years ago and my brother surprised me for my birthday!


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*Congrats on your watches ladies!  Looking GOOD!*


----------



## KayuuKathey

intrigue said:


> View attachment 1722693
> 
> 
> Wanted to share my new watch. Had wanted this maybe two years ago and my brother surprised me for my birthday!



GOD. I CANT. Im going crazy. I never saw that type!! im excited. 

Is that a black ceramic? :O


----------



## intrigue

KayuuKathey said:
			
		

> GOD. I CANT. Im going crazy. I never saw that type!! im excited.
> 
> Is that a black ceramic? :O



It's not ceramic (I previously had a bad experience with ceramic....it shattered when I dropped it!) 
This one is is the deco noir


----------



## skyqueen

intrigue said:


> It's not ceramic (I previously had a bad experience with ceramic....it shattered when I dropped it!)
> This one is is the deco noir


I love the deco noir but I love your Boston Terrier/Celine even more!!!
I have 2 BTs...one 12 lb, one 22 lb. I bet my little one can fit in my Celine mini. LOL!
I adore BTs!!!


----------



## .pursefiend.

intrigue said:


> View attachment 1722693
> 
> 
> Wanted to share my new watch. Had wanted this maybe two years ago and my brother surprised me for my birthday!


 

so cool! i like this alot


----------



## intrigue

skyqueen said:


> I love the deco noir but I love your Boston Terrier/Celine even more!!!
> I have 2 BTs...one 12 lb, one 22 lb. I bet my little one can fit in my Celine mini. LOL!
> I adore BTs!!!



i bet your little one would definitely fit! Ours is 20 lbs


----------



## skyqueen

intrigue said:


> i bet your little one would definitely fit! Ours is 20 lbs


LOL!
Should I try it???


----------



## etk123

Sweetyqbk said:


> My friend and I got our watches at the same time and both wear them to work. 2 jelly beans =)



I want one too! So cute!


----------



## intrigue

skyqueen said:
			
		

> LOL!
> Should I try it???



Lol yes!
I miss when my pitbull (now 60 lbs) fit in my bags





If you look REALLY closely, you can see Titan on the couch.


----------



## intrigue

etk123 said:
			
		

> I want one too! So cute!



The jelly watches are great. I like the ones with rose gold


----------



## skyqueen

intrigue said:


> Lol yes!
> I miss when my pitbull (now 60 lbs) fit in my bags
> 
> 
> View attachment 1723335
> 
> 
> If you look REALLY closely, you can see Titan on the couch.


OMG...Titan is adorable! Love your BT, of course!!!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

intrigue said:
			
		

> The jelly watches are great. I like the ones with rose gold



The Rose gold with black is sooo beautiful


----------



## Lvgirl71

Just wanted to share my CSX Diamond Chronograph, haven't worn it in a while, normally wear the SS band but just bought this red patent band for it , love it!


----------



## skyqueen

Lvgirl71 said:


> Just wanted to share my CSX Diamond Chronograph, haven't worn it in a while, normally wear the SS band but just bought this red patent band for it , love it!


I love this, as well as your TB!!! Stunning together!
Can't believe how well your nail polish goes with the band............................


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*I, too, really like your watch, strap, jewelry and nail polish!  You have a winning combo going on for sure!   Love your picture!*


----------



## Lvgirl71

GoldenLeopardLady said:
			
		

> I, too, really like your watch, strap, jewelry and nail polish!  You have a winning combo going on for sure!   Love your picture!



Thank you both sky queen and Goldenleopard


----------



## MrsM-6-7-08

Hey everyone i never posted here before but I got my 3rd Michele watch yesterday 
It's the large white Tahitian white ceramic
Retails for $2395 marked down to $1680 Neiman Marcus last call was having a sale 40% off
I got the watch for $1008!!!
I Duno i feel like I got the deal of a lifetime


----------



## Lvgirl71

MrsM-6-7-08 said:
			
		

> Hey everyone i never posted here before but I got my 3rd Michele watch yesterday
> It's the large white Tahitian white ceramic
> Retails for $2395 marked down to $1680 Neiman Marcus last call was having a sale 40% off
> I got the watch for $1008!!!
> I Duno i feel like I got the deal of a lifetime



You got an Awesome deal!! We are twins, I have the same one I got a couple years ago, used to wear it daily until I got a Chanel J12 to replace it, it's a great watch. We need a mod photo of you wearing it!


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*MrsM, you've got yourself a very nice watch for a wonderful price indeed!  Love the big picture of it!*


----------



## bisbee

I've never looked that closely at the Jellybean watches - love that red one!  I may have to check that out...


----------



## Lvgirl71

MrsM-6-7-08 said:
			
		

> Hey everyone i never posted here before but I got my 3rd Michele watch yesterday
> It's the large white Tahitian white ceramic
> Retails for $2395 marked down to $1680 Neiman Marcus last call was having a sale 40% off
> I got the watch for $1008!!!
> I Duno i feel like I got the deal of a lifetime



Do they still give you the warranty card and booklet when you buy it there? I scored some nice Yurman and Hardy pieces from them too


----------



## sneezz

MrsM-6-7-08 said:


> Hey everyone i never posted here before but I got my 3rd Michele watch yesterday
> It's the large white Tahitian white ceramic
> Retails for $2395 marked down to $1680 Neiman Marcus last call was having a sale 40% off
> I got the watch for $1008!!!
> I Duno i feel like I got the deal of a lifetime
> 
> View attachment 1730027



Nice score! Deer park or Riverhead? Did you see the small one? I saw this same one at NR at the Source Mall and they only had the small brown ceramic with diamonds.


----------



## MrsM-6-7-08

Lvgirl71 said:


> Do they still give you the warranty card and booklet when you buy it there? I scored some nice Yurman and Hardy pieces from them too


 
it came with the box, warranty card but its not filled out and the booklet and cleaning cloth


----------



## MrsM-6-7-08

sneezz said:


> Nice score! Deer park or Riverhead? Did you see the small one? I saw this same one at NR at the Source Mall and they only had the small brown ceramic with diamonds.


 
I got this at neiman marcus last call in deerk park!!! I have found 2 Michele watches there so far!!! both over half off retail price

I find you have to go alot, they are always getting new merch in,


----------



## sneezz

MrsM-6-7-08 said:


> I got this at neiman marcus last call in deerk park!!! I have found 2 Michele watches there so far!!! both over half off retail price
> 
> I find you have to go alot, they are always getting new merch in,



Thanks for the info! I was just at NR and they had 2 more large Tahitian white ceramic with diamonds and 1 white ceramic diamond jetway. Didn't askto see the price though. Crossing my fingers for the small Tahitian diamond white!!!  

Wish I could go to Deer Park often lol.


----------



## MrsM-6-7-08

sneezz said:


> Thanks for the info! I was just at NR and they had 2 more large Tahitian white ceramic with diamonds and 1 white ceramic diamond jetway. Didn't askto see the price though. Crossing my fingers for the small Tahitian diamond white!!!
> 
> Wish I could go to Deer Park often lol.



I am curious now what their price is I may have to check it out Nordstrom Rack in the source mall?


----------



## sneezz

MrsM-6-7-08 said:


> I am curious now what their price is I may have to check it out Nordstrom Rack in the source mall?



Yup. I know the small one was $800. The SA took down my info and gave me a hold ticket if the small white ceramic Tahitian diamond comes in. I hope so!!!


----------



## anabanana745

Has anyone happened to see a deco preferably with diamonds recently at Nordstrom rack or anywhere else? I know they will ship but there are so many stores I don't have time to call around to all of them. The one near me only had crappy ones with a silicone strap and huge, multicolor numbers on the dial.


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*^Remember this is a thread for those of us who love Michele watches.  That said, there may be some who like the watch you call "crappy" and others who think the one you're hunting for is "crappy."  There's a watch for everyone.  No need to put down the watch someone else likes because it doesn't "float your boat."*


----------



## pmburk

I just bought a white Tahitian Jelly Bean chrono and I love it! Perfect for summer.


----------



## 50wishes

Oooh, I'm eyeing one of those in black!  Nice!


----------



## skyqueen

GoldenLeopardLady said:
			
		

> ^Remember this is a thread for those of us who love Michele watches.  That said, there may be some who like the watch you call "crappy" and others who think the one you're hunting for is "crappy."  There's a watch for everyone.  No need to put down the watch someone else likes because it doesn't "float your boat."



Wise words, my dear!


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*^Thanks girlie!  Always good to "see" you!*


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*Nice looking watch pmburk!  Is that red and white?  I soooo love red.  The watch looks good on your wrist!*


----------



## mistyknightwin

Thanks Lady, I recently got it cleaned and it really shines! I'm scooping out some new bands to wear w/it...


GoldenLeopardLady said:


> *Ladies, your watches are lovely!*
> 
> *mistyknightwin, that grey watch is hot-to-death! Wowza! I am one who loves unique accessories. You definitely landed yourself a beautiful, unique piece!*
> 
> *The ceramic watches are very nice. I personally like Michele watches that allow me to exchange the bands but I can still see the obvious beauty of the ceramic watches. Enjoy your beautiful watch NANI1972! *
> 
> *skyqueen, I hope you land the Michele that warms your heart! *


----------



## pmburk

GoldenLeopardLady said:


> *Nice looking watch pmburk! Is that red and white? I soooo love red. The watch looks good on your wrist!*


 
It is. I'm normally not a 'red' person (I have red hair & lots of freckles, so I tend to avoid red), but I love the red accents with the white. Thank you for the compliment!


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*^You are so welcome!*


----------



## whitepearl86

anabanana745 said:


> Has anyone happened to see a deco preferably with diamonds recently at Nordstrom rack or anywhere else? I know they will ship but there are so many stores I don't have time to call around to all of them. The one near me only had crappy ones with a silicone strap and huge, multicolor numbers on the dial.


call nm last call here in maryland (410) 379-0159

they had like 5 or 6 different diamond michele watches 

also, until the 31st of may, they will take extra 30% off


----------



## anabanana745

GoldenLeopardLady said:


> *^Remember this is a thread for those of us who love Michele watches.  That said, there may be some who like the watch you call "crappy" and others who think the one you're hunting for is "crappy."  There's a watch for everyone.  No need to put down the watch someone else likes because it doesn't "float your boat."*



Sorry didn't mean to offend I just meant they were on the lower end price/quality wise (no diamonds, no gold, styles that have been discontinued for a long time). I've called around to literally every neiman Marcus last call store and it seems it really is impossible to find a diamond deco w/bracelet strap for any discount whatsoever.  I hate paying full price for anything, even if I can get a small discount I will be satisfied. The search continues ...


----------



## skyqueen

GoldenLeopardLady said:


> *^Thanks girlie! Always good to "see" you!*



You are the MWQ (Michele Watch Queen)!


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*^Heeheehee...  Oh, how I wish that were true but I'll take that title for inspiraton!  Thank you so much!*


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*Anabanana, no worries.  You may want to try phoning a few T.J. Maxx stores.  They've had some Deco Diamonds in So Cal.  Even Ross has had a few.  They are out there.  Good luck with your hunt.  Please share your efforts and certainly your win with us!  *


----------



## niry84

ladies..please..stop posting ideas!!..you are tempting me to get one MK watch for the summer!!!..
i love this one:
http://www.michaelkors.com/p/Michael-Kors-Michael-Kors-White-Midsize-Ceramic-Watch-with-Glitz-CERAMIC-SILICONE/prod7340013_cat20401_cat35701_/?index=5&cmCat=cat000000cat145cat35701cat20401&isEditorial=false


----------



## anabanana745

Ladies, FYI was at Nordstrom rack by southpoint mall in durham today and they had great deals on Jetway and Tahitian diamond. Jetway was around 800 with diamonds and rose gold on white ceramic band. And Tahitian diamond was around 650 for black band and face with diamonds.

They promised to email me if they got a gold deco  

Also bought really cute two tone Michael kors watch at Nordstrom across the street while I was out. Great deals in the sale! Paid $170 original price $275. Great day watch.


----------



## juicyincouture

Lvgirl71 said:


> Just wanted to share my CSX Diamond Chronograph, haven't worn it in a while, normally wear the SS band but just bought this red patent band for it , love it!



Gorgeous!


----------



## sneezz

anabanana745 said:


> Ladies, FYI was at Nordstrom rack by southpoint mall in durham today and they had great deals on Jetway and Tahitian diamond. Jetway was around 800 with diamonds and rose gold on white ceramic band. And Tahitian diamond was around 650 for black band and face with diamonds.
> 
> They promised to email me if they got a gold deco
> 
> Also bought really cute two tone Michael kors watch at Nordstrom across the street while I was out. Great deals in the sale! Paid $170 original price $275. Great day watch.



Was there a small white Tahitian with diamonds?? What size was the black one?


----------



## anabanana745

sneezz said:


> Was there a small white Tahitian with diamonds?? What size was the black one?



They were both small. Only the black one was Tahitian diamonds. They only had Jetway in white. To me though, Jetway looks really similar. The differences between the two are small.


----------



## Belladiva79

Has anyone seen the diamond urban anywhere? Not sure if it goes on sale or not. TIA!


----------



## chicmom78

anabanana745 said:
			
		

> They were both small. Only the black one was Tahitian diamonds. They only had Jetway in white. To me though, Jetway looks really similar. The differences between the two are small.



My dh got me the black ceramic large Tahitian with diamonds and I actually exchanged it for the black jetway with diamonds. The case of the Tahitian sits very tall on the wrist whereas the jetway is more flush. I also prefer the bracelet style on the jetway over the Tahitian. I'd love to get the white with diamonds. Did they only have the white jetway with rose gold diamond? The jeweler that my dh got it from said they were discontinuing the ceramic jetway.


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*Does anyone have a pic of the Tahitian and the Jetway?  Even a pic of each via separate owners?  All this talk about those two watches has piqued my curiosity.  Please help a sista out who needs visuals.  Thanks in advance ladies!*


----------



## anabanana745

chicmom78 said:


> My dh got me the black ceramic large Tahitian with diamonds and I actually exchanged it for the black jetway with diamonds. The case of the Tahitian sits very tall on the wrist whereas the jetway is more flush. I also prefer the bracelet style on the jetway over the Tahitian. I'd love to get the white with diamonds. Did they only have the white jetway with rose gold diamond? The jeweler that my dh got it from said they were discontinuing the ceramic jetway.



Hopefully my memory isn't failing me but they had a couple of the Jetway. Pretty sure one of them had silver bezel.


----------



## sneezz

anabanana745 said:


> They were both small. Only the black one was Tahitian diamonds. They only had Jetway in white. To me though, Jetway looks really similar. The differences between the two are small.



They make the jetway in 2 sizes too? I've only seen the large one at my NR.


----------



## sneezz

chicmom78 said:


> My dh got me the black ceramic large Tahitian with diamonds and I actually exchanged it for the black jetway with diamonds. The case of the Tahitian sits very tall on the wrist whereas the jetway is more flush. I also prefer the bracelet style on the jetway over the Tahitian. I'd love to get the white with diamonds. Did they only have the white jetway with rose gold diamond? The jeweler that my dh got it from said they were discontinuing the ceramic jetway.



The NR in Westbury NY had a few large white ceramic Jetways with diamond bezel last week. HTH. I kinda like the chunkiess of the Tahitian lol. Though I'd love to see what a small jetway with diamond bezel looks like.


----------



## anabanana745

sneezz said:


> They make the jetway in 2 sizes too? I've only seen the large one at my NR.



I just meant small in the sense that it is smaller than almost all the other round dial watches they had by Michele (CSX and another model can't recall the name). I am only familiar with the different models for deco. I am not really familiar with jetway but it looked identical in size to the Tahitian diamond. I tried both on.


----------



## chicmom78

anabanana745 said:
			
		

> I just meant small in the sense that it is smaller than almost all the other round dial watches they had by Michele (CSX and another model can't recall the name). I am only familiar with the different models for deco. I am not really familiar with jetway but it looked identical in size to the Tahitian diamond. I tried both on.



The jetway is only in one size. The Tahitian has a small size and a large size. The large is 2 mm larger than jetway. I believe my jetway is 38. So large Tahitian is 40. I have two little girls and just felt I would be hitting it against everything being that it stuck out so much that's why I opted for the jetway. Now I will be hunting down that white one with silver/diamond bezel!!


----------



## chicmom78

GoldenLeopardLady said:
			
		

> Does anyone have a pic of the Tahitian and the Jetway?  Even a pic of each via separate owners?  All this talk about those two watches has piqued my curiosity.  Please help a sista out who needs visuals.  Thanks in advance ladies!













Here is my black jetway, and also the white one (the white one is my friends that I was trying on) I did take a pic of the Tahitian before I returned it but I guess I deleted it


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

chicmom78 said:
			
		

> Here is my black jetway, and also the white one (the white one is my friends that I was trying on) I did take a pic of the Tahitian before I returned it but I guess I deleted it



I love the black!  So shiny!!


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

Btw, is that a baby I see in the background?  Congrats!!


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*Thanks for the pics chicmom!  Both of those watches are nice though I'm partial to the black one.  Love the shine!*


----------



## chicmom78

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:
			
		

> Btw, is that a baby I see in the background?  Congrats!!



Ha thanks! it's my friends baby in the pic, but my baby was there too, they were having a baby playdate


----------



## sneezz

anabanana745 said:


> I just meant small in the sense that it is smaller than almost all the other round dial watches they had by Michele (CSX and another model can't recall the name). I am only familiar with the different models for deco. I am not really familiar with jetway but it looked identical in size to the Tahitian diamond. I tried both on.



Oh ok then you probably saw the large Tahitian cuz the small one is way smaller...like a J12 33mm size but it's 35mm.



chicmom78 said:


> The jetway is only in one size. The Tahitian has a small size and a large size. The large is 2 mm larger than jetway. I believe my jetway is 38. So large Tahitian is 40. I have two little girls and just felt I would be hitting it against everything being that it stuck out so much that's why I opted for the jetway. Now I will be hunting down that white one with silver/diamond bezel!!



Thanks for clarifying. I like that the Jetway sits flush but it's gonna be too big on my tiny wrists. The small Tahitian is the way to go for me. I just have to find it at NR or TJ Maxx!!

Here's a pic of the 35mm on me:


----------



## sneezz

chicmom78 said:


> The jetway is only in one size. The Tahitian has a small size and a large size. The large is 2 mm larger than jetway. I believe my jetway is 38. So large Tahitian is 40. I have two little girls and just felt I would be hitting it against everything being that it stuck out so much that's why I opted for the jetway. Now I will be hunting down that white one with silver/diamond bezel!!



Try the NR at Westbury, NY. They had 3 last week. Idk if they still have any but worth a try to check it out!


----------



## LVoeletters

What do you do if you want the face replaced for scratches and want to buff out the scratches in the stainless steel strap?


----------



## etk123

LVoeletters said:
			
		

> What do you do if you want the face replaced for scratches and want to buff out the scratches in the stainless steel strap?



You need a new crystal and a full polish. I go to my jeweler for such things, they also sell Michele watches.


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

I really want the jetway ceramic now. What's the lowest price anyone has seen them for?


----------



## LVoeletters

etk123 said:


> You need a new crystal and a full polish. I go to my jeweler for such things, they also sell Michele watches.


So it has to be specifically a michele official vendor to do it? or any jeweler?


----------



## etk123

LVoeletters said:


> So it has to be specifically a michele official vendor to do it? or any jeweler?



Any jeweler that does watch repair. I'm not sure if they'd use Michele parts unless they were an AD. Personally I wouldn't mind.


----------



## LVoeletters

etk123 said:


> Any jeweler that does watch repair. I'm not sure if they'd use Michele parts unless they were an AD. Personally I wouldn't mind.


Oooh I see, great thanks! I was toying with the idea of replating the watch after I read on Toureau's website that they do that for watches... I was considering asking to replate the face in yellow gold or rose gold since their rose gold and yellow gold versions of my watch is plated instead of solid gold... but I don't know if that would mess up the whole integrity of the watch which I think is very important. hmm...


----------



## etk123

LVoeletters said:


> Oooh I see, great thanks! I was toying with the idea of replating the watch after I read on Toureau's website that they do that for watches... I was considering asking to replate the face in yellow gold or rose gold since their rose gold and yellow gold versions of my watch is plated instead of solid gold... but I don't know if that would mess up the whole integrity of the watch which I think is very important. hmm...



Wow amazing that they can do that! Maybe you should buy an additional watch...


----------



## LVoeletters

etk123 said:


> Wow amazing that they can do that! Maybe you should buy an additional watch...


I'd loooooove to get another watch... I was planning on getting the balloon bleu but I'm thinking I should first get the tiffany bee pendant and the love bangle before I get a new watch... so thats gonna be a while


----------



## sneezz

I know it's no J12 or Michele Tahitian diamond but for $280.. I'll deal!


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*^Is that watch "not" a Michele watch?  I'm just asking because I have some other brand watches (Guess, Marc Jacobs, Toy) I'd like to share/show and talk about too but I was wondering if we should start another thread for "other" watches so as not to mess up this one that appears to be strictly for Michele watches.  Shall we start a thread for "other" watches?*


----------



## sneezz

GoldenLeopardLady said:


> *^Is that watch "not" a Michele watch?  I'm just asking because I have some other brand watches (Guess, Marc Jacobs, Toy) I'd like to share/show and talk about too but I was wondering if we should start another thread for "other" watches so as not to mess up this one that appears to be strictly for Michele watches.  Shall we start a thread for "other" watches?*



Ooops yes I wanted to share my find.  It's a Swiss Legend. Sorry for thread crapping! 

Yes feel free to start another thread for "Other Watches"!


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*Looks like there's already a thread for photos of various watches with no comments.
*

I hope this link works:


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*Let me try that again.  I'm going to gather my watches and snap a few pics-later.

http://forum.purseblog.com/jewelry-reference-forum/post-photos-of-your-watch-es-here-231532.html*

*Hmmmm....  After looking at that thread those watches seem to be higher end.  I was hoping for a thread for fun/fashion watches.  You know what I mean?  I've got a bevy of those and I love them!*


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*Last note on the "other" watch thread.  After combing the aforementioned thread it appears there are some fashion watches listed  I think rather than start a new thread those of us who want to share our other watches can post on that thread.  It should be fun.

Okay. Back to to lovely Michele watches!  *


----------



## sneezz

GoldenLeopardLady said:


> *Last note on the "other" watch thread.  After combing the aforementioned thread it appears there are some fashion watches listed  I think rather than start a new thread those of us who want to share our other watches can post on that thread.  It should be fun.
> 
> Okay. Back to to lovely Michele watches!  *



Do it! I'll join you!


----------



## LVoeletters

does anyone have one or two light scratches against the watch face of their micheles after daily use??


----------



## intrigue

LVoeletters said:
			
		

> does anyone have one or two light scratches against the watch face of their micheles after daily use??



Actually, I do! I was shocked to notice it because it's pretty new. I emailed their customer service and you can send for repair....This is the reply I got:

Thank you for contacting MICHELE! In regard to your question, you may send yo ur timepiece to our national repair center for a crystal replacement. Approximate replacement costs are $52.50 for mineral crystals and $112.50 for sapphire crystals. You can determine your crystal type by referring to the back of your timepiece ; if it is engraved with the word &ldquo;sapphire&rdquo;, it has a sapphire crystal.   If this not engraved, your timepiece has a mineral crystal. It is possible that y our local retailer can send your timepiece to us however we advise that y ou inquire about this with them directly. It is at your discretion to have your timepiece repaired through a reputable jeweler or watch repair shop however we are the only authorized repair center within the US for M ICHELE so most places may refer you back to us.

The repair center address and information have been listed below should you choose to have us service your timepiece :

Metro Service Center
Attn: MIC Repairs
10615 Sanden Dr.
Dallas , TX 75238

When sending in your timepiece , it is recommended that you use a well-padded, disposable container for shipping (not the original box). Besides your timepiece , please include a note that lists your name, physical return address (return shipping is via UPS Insured, so no PO Boxes, please), telephone number and repairs requested. If sending payment in advance, please make checks payable to Metro Service Center (please do not send cash). You may also pay over the phone with a credit card after receipt or after completion of your repair. Due to the value of your timepiece , we recommend that it be shipped to the Metro Service Center via a traceable shipper, such as UPS or FedEx.

We hope this information is helpful; if you have any additional questions, please feel free to email us at any time. Have a wonderful day!


----------



## BellestChele

New to this thread and a Michele watch obsession. Got my first one and thinking I need more! I love mine! Scored it at Last Call for $659. Retailed for $1545.


----------



## jeNYC

^love it!!!

Can someone tell me the proper way to pronounce Michele. Is it like a Michelle?  Also, I live in NYC, where can I buy a Michele discounted off of retail? Thanks!!!


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*BC, your watch is very nice!*


----------



## BellestChele

jeNYC said:


> ^love it!!!
> 
> Can someone tell me the proper way to pronounce Michele. Is it like a Michelle?  Also, I live in NYC, where can I buy a Michele discounted off of retail? Thanks!!!



Thanks!! My name is spelled exactly the same way (Michele) and it's pronounced just like Michelle.


----------



## BellestChele

GoldenLeopardLady said:


> *BC, your watch is very nice!*



Thank you! I'm really excited about it! I can definitely feel a new obsession coming on.


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*^Join the obsessed club! *


----------



## Sweetyqbk

jeNYC said:
			
		

> ^love it!!!
> 
> Can someone tell me the proper way to pronounce Michele. Is it like a Michelle?  Also, I live in NYC, where can I buy a Michele discounted off of retail? Thanks!!!



On 47th and 5th at the diamond district


----------



## jeNYC

Sweetyqbk said:
			
		

> On 47th and 5th at the diamond district



Thank you! Do you know how much of a discount they give??


----------



## winniejo

etk123 said:


> You need a new crystal and a full polish. I go to my jeweler for such things, they also sell Michele watches.





LVoeletters said:


> What do you do if you want the face replaced for scratches and want to buff out the scratches in the stainless steel strap?





LVoeletters said:


> So it has to be specifically a michele official vendor to do it? or any jeweler?



I've taken mine to Neimans and Nordstrom and they have sent it back to Michele for me for repairs and polishing. I've broken the crown twice and they didn't even charge me to fix it.   The polishing of the stainless steel band was $35.


----------



## drspock7

Out with this little beauty On my way! To the beach


----------



## beth001

drspock7 that white watch looks SO terrific on your skin. Have fun with it!


----------



## flash4ever

Hi everyone has anyone out there seen any old style urban watches.  I believe the name is the urban moment. Thats my all time favorite Michele watch I love the fact that it is square with the chronograh. I hope to have one of those one day love everyones watches.


----------



## BellestChele

Has anyone spotted any good deals lately? I'm really wanting to get a CSX36, with the silver band but I don't want to pay retail! It doesn't have to have diamonds, but it's a plus. I just can't seem to find one anywhere for less than retail! Help!


----------



## Tracy

Hi guys!  Does anyone know if you need a receipt to send in w/ a repair?


----------



## LVoeletters

winniejo said:
			
		

> I've taken mine to Neimans and Nordstrom and they have sent it back to Michele for me for repairs and polishing. I've broken the crown twice and they didn't even charge me to fix it.   The polishing of the stainless steel band was $35.



35?! Damn! I just left mine at toureau and they charged me 150 for a complete buff out of the entire watch and battery change! :/


----------



## LoveTheC

Love everyone's Micheles!  I just got my first, a CSX360 with diamonds  I am now on the look out for a new strap and/or band and as my Fossil is lame and does not carry anything Michele  and I really want to avoid retail costs, I am considering buying something off of *bay.  Here is my dilemma, and I would really be grateful to anyone who can provide feedback, some straps seem to have the serial number on the underside and some do not.  I only have the one alligator strap mine came with, which does have a serial number on the underside, and I know this is authenticate as I got it from Saks Off 5th.  Are all authenticate Michele straps supposed to have the serial number and should I be concerned if one I want does not have it?


----------



## LoveTheC

^I have no idea why I typed authenticate instead of authentic and I did it twice:lolots:


----------



## flash4ever

Omg I love seeing everyones watches and I personally love michele watches.  I just got a new stainless steel jetway with black silicone strap at Nordstrom Rack about 2months ago I love it. Now I ve got a sales associate at Nordstrom that has found a stainless strap for it. Hope it will arrive soon and see if it will actually be the right one for the watch. Theere was only one left in the company. Im keeping my fingers crossed that it will work. Ever since the stainless jetway came out I wanted one. I still would like a deco. I myself am a straight up watch girl would rather have a watch more than any other piece of jewerly. Anyhoo I need to post some pics of my micheles.


----------



## orchidian

Can anyone describe to me how easy/difficult it is to change the straps on a Michele Deco watch? I was thinking about getting the Silver Deco with diamonds around the bezel, a silver band, and a two-tone gold and silver band. Would it be hard to rotate the bands on a daily or weekly basis?


----------



## chicmom78

orchidian said:
			
		

> Can anyone describe to me how easy/difficult it is to change the straps on a Michele Deco watch? I was thinking about getting the Silver Deco with diamonds around the bezel, a silver band, and a two-tone gold and silver band. Would it be hard to rotate the bands on a daily or weekly basis?



It's very easy, the straps can be switched in a couple minutes


----------



## orchidian

Thank you for the help!



chicmom78 said:


> It's very easy, the straps can be switched in a couple minutes


----------



## NJM3

Hey, just purchased my girlfriend a Michele CSX diamond bezel & dial watch for her birthday. I am eagerly awaiting it in the mail. 

My small collection (I am only 24) has consisted of 1) Omega Seamaster Planet ocean orange bezel (43mm) and a 2) Breitling Emergency titanium 43.5mm (blue dial).

Anyway, since a lot of michele watches come with and without diamonds many people find the price difference drastic, *but obviously want to be able to afford the diamond watch.* Therefor, many people search the net and look for "the best price" they can find EX: Ebay or some random watch site. 

Please be aware of *some *grey market watches, these watches may be OK but some sites are shady and unethical. The bottom line is a *grey market* watch is a watch that would look like it came exactly from Michele (but for a discount) but will be *missing one key piece of paper work, the Michele warranty card*. Now you may not care about this (since grey market watches have their own "2yr website warranty", but if something goes wrong with the watch and you send it to Michele they will send it back to you and will politely say "sorry this is not one of our watches therefor we cannot and will not work on the watch". 

*POINT:* Buy from an "AUTHORIZED DEALER". In general, many authorized dealers will give you 20-30% off the retail prices _as long as you know this!!! (yes, simply act like you've done this multiple times and are not some random person walking in off the street who has no clue)_ (michele.com prices subtracted by 30%), WILL include the warranty card, will do battery swaps free of charge (usually), and if you were to purchase from an authorized dealer via the net that is out of your state, you will also avoid sales tax. 

If you still want to go the "grey market" route to save money, Jomashop is one of the only places I have heard some good reviews on - I am not going to lie, I was going to go this route as well being that I prefer to buy my watches slightly used from watch fanatics via t he web (on a watch forum) but my girlfriends birthday is coming up and I needed to find a particular model quickly and these can be somewhat rare to find in the watch community. 

A good place to start is a watch forum - watchuseek.com (a forum) or timezone.com (another forum)

*SO WHAT DID I END UP DOING?* I went on watchuseek.com and searched around. I found a top notch authorized dealer named *topperjewelers* and saw from many many threads (reviews) that a gentleman who works at topper named "Rob" was the guy to go to for an _authorized dealer discount_. Topper carries MANY brands of watches and is located in California  (I am from NJ, so no sales tax  ) Anyway, after being on www.Michele.com for hours, I narrowed down a few of my choices - I then called Rob and told him I was a member on "watchuseek" and that I heard he was the guy who could help me out. I have 6 watches written down, but quickly narrowed it down to 2 (I thought I had the michele watch picked out - a limited edition model - but Rob quickly went down the list of EVERY Michele watch and told me the negatives and positives of each (via his own opinion of course, however, he has seen them all, is in the business, and I have never even laid eyes on a Michele watch, so I took his word for it!) 

Ultimately I settled on the Michele CSX-36 Day Diamond Bezel, Diamond Dial in 36mm. I dont have the watch just yet, but I am eagerly awaiting to see this beauty. I am sure my  girlfriend will be ecstatic! Out of respect for Rob (although I am POSITIVE he will give you the same price since I am just like anyone else that would call him) I will not post the price, however, the watch head on jomashop costs $1236, and a genuine Michele stainless band costs $300, for a total of $1536 .. Rob gave me a deal for* hundreds less* than that, and he is an *AUTHORIZED DEALER* - go figure!!!

If you have any questions or are confused on what I said above, feel free to PM me or just ask here if you'd like. 

I hope my post has helped anyone who is currently in the market for a Michele (or any timepiece) for that matter. 

Best,


----------



## flash4ever

I Just got a MW sport with the michele around the bezel at the Nordstrom Rack yesterday Im super excited about it as I've seen this watch before but never been able to find it.  Its got clean lines and sporty you can dress it up or down. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Lvgirl71

NJM3 said:
			
		

> Hey, just purchased my girlfriend a Michele CSX diamond bezel & dial watch for her birthday. I am eagerly awaiting it in the mail.
> 
> My small collection (I am only 24) has consisted of 1) Omega Seamaster Planet ocean orange bezel (43mm) and a 2) Breitling Emergency titanium 43.5mm (blue dial).
> 
> Anyway, since a lot of michele watches come with and without diamonds many people find the price difference drastic, but obviously want to be able to afford the diamond watch. Therefor, many people search the net and look for "the best price" they can find EX: Ebay or some random watch site.
> 
> Please be aware of some grey market watches, these watches may be OK but some sites are shady and unethical. The bottom line is a grey market watch is a watch that would look like it came exactly from Michele (but for a discount) but will be missing one key piece of paper work, the Michele warranty card. Now you may not care about this (since grey market watches have their own "2yr website warranty", but if something goes wrong with the watch and you send it to Michele they will send it back to you and will politely say "sorry this is not one of our watches therefor we cannot and will not work on the watch".
> 
> POINT: Buy from an "AUTHORIZED DEALER". In general, many authorized dealers will give you 20-30% off the retail prices as long as you know this!!! (yes, simply act like you've done this multiple times and are not some random person walking in off the street who has no clue) (michele.com prices subtracted by 30%), WILL include the warranty card, will do battery swaps free of charge (usually), and if you were to purchase from an authorized dealer via the net that is out of your state, you will also avoid sales tax.
> 
> If you still want to go the "grey market" route to save money, Jomashop is one of the only places I have heard some good reviews on - I am not going to lie, I was going to go this route as well being that I prefer to buy my watches slightly used from watch fanatics via t he web (on a watch forum) but my girlfriends birthday is coming up and I needed to find a particular model quickly and these can be somewhat rare to find in the watch community.
> 
> A good place to start is a watch forum - watchuseek.com (a forum) or timezone.com (another forum)
> 
> SO WHAT DID I END UP DOING? I went on watchuseek.com and searched around. I found a top notch authorized dealer named topperjewelers and saw from many many threads (reviews) that a gentleman who works at topper named "Rob" was the guy to go to for an authorized dealer discount. Topper carries MANY brands of watches and is located in California  (I am from NJ, so no sales tax  ) Anyway, after being on www.Michele.com for hours, I narrowed down a few of my choices - I then called Rob and told him I was a member on "watchuseek" and that I heard he was the guy who could help me out. I have 6 watches written down, but quickly narrowed it down to 2 (I thought I had the michele watch picked out - a limited edition model - but Rob quickly went down the list of EVERY Michele watch and told me the negatives and positives of each (via his own opinion of course, however, he has seen them all, is in the business, and I have never even laid eyes on a Michele watch, so I took his word for it!)
> 
> Ultimately I settled on the Michele CSX-36 Day Diamond Bezel, Diamond Dial in 36mm. I dont have the watch just yet, but I am eagerly awaiting to see this beauty. I am sure my  girlfriend will be ecstatic! Out of respect for Rob (although I am POSITIVE he will give you the same price since I am just like anyone else that would call him) I will not post the price, however, the watch head on jomashop costs $1236, and a genuine Michele stainless band costs $300, for a total of $1536 .. Rob gave me a deal for hundreds less than that, and he is an AUTHORIZED DEALER - go figure!!!
> 
> If you have any questions or are confused on what I said above, feel free to PM me or just ask here if you'd like.
> 
> I hope my post has helped anyone who is currently in the market for a Michele (or any timepiece) for that matter.
> 
> Best,



I have bought from them before and Gideon's Jewelers both are great I like Gideon in CA better!!


----------



## Lvgirl71

Neimans is having 40% off 1 item sale including their Michele watches. I'm so tempted with watch, Rosegold large Ceramic!!


----------



## j0yc3

Is this for ALL Michele watches? And in-stores only?

BTW, that is a beautiful white ceramic rg!! 



Lvgirl71 said:


> Neimans is having 40% off 1 item sale including their Michele watches. I'm so tempted with watch, Rosegold large Ceramic!!


----------



## Lvgirl71

j0yc3 said:
			
		

> Is this for ALL Michele watches? And in-stores only?
> 
> BTW, that is a beautiful white ceramic rg!!



No they have a few others, large Tahitian white ceramic if interested contact Last Call NM at San Marcis Outlet, (512) 395-8810, ask for Carolina!


----------



## Lvgirl71

Lvgirl71 said:
			
		

> No they have a few others, large Tahitian white ceramic if interested contact Last Call NM at San Marcis Outlet, (512) 395-8810, ask for Carolina!



They ship too!


----------



## j0yc3

Oh ok, thanks! I was hoping this is for NM lol. I've been looking at the all gold deco all week... lol. 



Lvgirl71 said:


> No they have a few others, large Tahitian white ceramic if interested contact Last Call NM at San Marcis Outlet, (512) 395-8810, ask for Carolina!


----------



## flojojoj0

Hi  has anyone ever seen or heard of the Michele Releve watch?


----------



## Shopmore

So happy to share with you all my new all-time HG watch!




I originally wanted the all silver band, but decided to purchase a two-tone instead.  What do you think?


----------



## bluediamond35

shopmore said:


> so happy to share with you all my new all-time hg watch!
> 
> View attachment 1800452
> 
> 
> i originally wanted the all silver band, but decided to purchase a two-tone instead.  What do you think?



love it!


----------



## orchidian

That looks beautiful! Is it an all steel face and a two-tone band? I was thinking of getting that combo but the sales associate at Michele told me it might not look right. I guess he was wrong!





Shopmore said:


> So happy to share with you all my new all-time HG watch!
> 
> View attachment 1800452
> 
> 
> I originally wanted the all silver band, but decided to purchase a two-tone instead.  What do you think?


----------



## Shopmore

orchidian said:
			
		

> That looks beautiful! Is it an all steel face and a two-tone band? I was thinking of getting that combo but the sales associate at Michele told me it might not look right. I guess he was wrong!



Yes, I thought it might be weird at first, but I figured I can always buy the stainless steel later.  Did you end up getting an all silver one?


----------



## dayna0808

Shopmore said:


> So happy to share with you all my new all-time HG watch!
> 
> View attachment 1800452
> 
> 
> I originally wanted the all silver band, but decided to purchase a two-tone instead.  What do you think?


I think it looks great!! I have the csx with diamonds in stainless steel and the stainless steel band. I want a two toned watch so bad too! I was thinking of just getting the two tone band for the face but ended up getting the two tone deco with diamond markers from nords anniversary sale to use with my existing leather michele bands. Guess I could have just got the two tone band instead to use with my stainless steel face because it looks great! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Shopmore

dayna0808 said:


> I think it looks great!! I have the csx with diamonds in stainless steel and the stainless steel band. I want a two toned watch so bad too! I was thinking of just getting the two tone band for the face but ended up getting the two tone deco with diamond markers from nords anniversary sale to use with my existing leather michele bands. Guess I could have just got the two tone band instead to use with my stainless steel face because it looks great! Thanks for sharing.



Thanks!  Yep, this is the band from Nordstrom anniversary.  It was such a good deal compared to just getting the stainless at the same price.  Is it hard to and also do you change your bands often?  The SA who adjusted my band showed me a couple of croc bands also included for anniversary so it had me thinking to get some backup bands

I love the csx!  If I had not pined for the deco all these years, I would have definitely chosen one.  Have you ever had any issues with the diamonds falling out or anything?  I'm such a paranoid newbie


----------



## dayna0808

Shopmore said:


> Thanks!  Yep, this is the band from Nordstrom anniversary.  It was such a good deal compared to just getting the stainless at the same price.  Is it hard to and also do you change your bands often?  The SA who adjusted my band showed me a couple of croc bands also included for anniversary so it had me thinking to get some backup bands
> 
> I love the csx!  If I had not pined for the deco all these years, I would have definitely chosen one.  Have you ever had any issues with the diamonds falling out or anything?  I'm such a paranoid newbie



Good choice! I love the deco as well and wanted a diamond bezel in two tone but can't bring myself to get another one for that price. Did you see the two tone deco at the sale? I am more worried this one will get scratched up because it has no diamonds. Do you think it is worth keeping or should I just exchange it for a two tone band to go with my diamond bezel csx? 

I have had my watch for many years and have not had a single diamond fall out. It is still in great condition and it is easy to replace the batteries. Only issue I had was my stainless steel band broke and it was about $20 to fix so that was no problem. The bands are extremely easy to change out. It is a little tough at first but you will become a pro in no time! I have quite a few leather bands and rotate them frequently. Do not be paranoid about this purchase, it is great quality and well worth it! I want to say mine was purchased about 8 years ago and it still looks new  Congrats and enjoy your beautiful watch!


----------



## glamorioustasha

Shopmore said:


> So happy to share with you all my new all-time HG watch!
> 
> View attachment 1800452
> 
> 
> I originally wanted the all silver band, but decided to purchase a two-tone instead.  What do you think?



Awesome combo


----------



## Shopmore

glamorioustasha said:
			
		

> Awesome combo



Thanks!


----------



## Shopmore

dayna0808 said:
			
		

> Good choice! I love the deco as well and wanted a diamond bezel in two tone but can't bring myself to get another one for that price. Did you see the two tone deco at the sale? I am more worried this one will get scratched up because it has no diamonds. Do you think it is worth keeping or should I just exchange it for a two tone band to go with my diamond bezel csx?
> 
> I have had my watch for many years and have not had a single diamond fall out. It is still in great condition and it is easy to replace the batteries. Only issue I had was my stainless steel band broke and it was about $20 to fix so that was no problem. The bands are extremely easy to change out. It is a little tough at first but you will become a pro in no time! I have quite a few leather bands and rotate them frequently. Do not be paranoid about this purchase, it is great quality and well worth it! I want to say mine was purchased about 8 years ago and it still looks new  Congrats and enjoy your beautiful watch!



I say go for the two tone band to go with the csx.


----------



## Pirard

Ladies, just a very quick heads up...Fossil outlet at Jersey Shore outlets has michele ceramics...too many to mention, Jetways, Tahitians, and decos in white brown and black, gold and silver, diamonds/plain.  I bought a white ceramic gold w/diamonds for $1249 and a brown ceramic small tahitian gold w/diamonds for $899.  They had tons....good luck to those who are looking!


----------



## glamorioustasha

Pirard said:


> Ladies, just a very quick heads up...Fossil outlet at Jersey Shore outlets has michele ceramics...too many to mention, Jetways, Tahitians, and decos in white brown and black, gold and silver, diamonds/plain.  I bought a white ceramic gold w/diamonds for $1249 and a brown ceramic small tahitian gold w/diamonds for $899.  They had tons....good luck to those who are looking!



Aww man I so wish they did phone orders !


----------



## nayspurses

I bought a Michelle deco at the Fossil outlet but they were out of boxes.  I have the sleeve for my extra watchband I bought at nordstroms but I was wondering if anyone knew how to get a box or had any other ideas for how to store my watch and bands?


----------



## Pirard

nayspurses said:


> I bought a Michelle deco at the Fossil outlet but they were out of boxes.  I have the sleeve for my extra watchband I bought at nordstroms but I was wondering if anyone knew how to get a box or had any other ideas for how to store my watch and bands?



You may want to check some of the swap/sell jewelry forums on delphi...I know the Judith Ripka and Barbara Bixby ones both have swap sells which are great places to find all kinds of stuff! If you have your receipt, you could always go back at a later date since the box has the instructions and cloth in it...which you might not have received. 

Good luck!

eta: love the picture of your dog!


----------



## Pirard

glamorioustasha said:


> Aww man I so wish they did phone orders !



If you are anywhere near, it is worth the trip!  The chocolate (brown) ceramics were all on clearance.  The small tahitian ceramic I bought was marked $999, but it rang up at $897.97  The deco was as marked, $1249.  They did not have any ceramic CSX.  They also had the deco park faces ($119 w/o diamonds; but they also had them with), urbans (large and minis, with and w/o diamonds); regular deco faces (with and w/o diamonds), and probably a few others as well.  They had around 75 pieces, and tons and tons of bands.  I picked up a pink silicone for $19.99.  They even had a ss diamond link band in 16mm.  They must have just gotten in a shipment, because I've never seen it that good outside of the holiday time.


----------



## mamavuitton

I purchased my first Michele watch during the Nordstrom Anniversary Sale. The watch is a Deco. I had to place a phone order for the watch because I live 2.5 hours away from the nearest Nordstrom.  The two-tone watch bracelet is too big.  Do you ladies resize your watches at home or take the watch into a jeweler?  I found some watch resizing and repair kits on Amazon but I wanted advice before purchasing.


----------



## Pirard

mamavuitton said:


> I purchased my first Michele watch during the Nordstrom Anniversary Sale. The watch is a Deco. I had to place a phone order for the watch because I live 2.5 hours away from the nearest Nordstrom.  The two-tone watch bracelet is too big.  Do you ladies resize your watches at home or take the watch into a jeweler?  I found some watch resizing and repair kits on Amazon but I wanted advice before purchasing.



Nordstroms sizes the watches.  I would call them with your wrist measurement.  If that's not possible, then find a local watch repair shop to do it.  The sizing is kind of tricky, I wouldn't try it unless you've done it before.


----------



## mamavuitton

Pirard said:


> Nordstroms sizes the watches. I would call them with your wrist measurement. If that's not possible, then find a local watch repair shop to do it. The sizing is kind of tricky, I wouldn't try it unless you've done it before.


 
Thank you for the help. I live a small town and there are not many services available.  We have three jewelry stores but they do not offer watch repair services.  There is a watch repair shop downtown but that store is rarely open because the store is owned by an elderly man and he only opens when he feels like it.


----------



## Bunn Bags

Thanks a lot Pirard for the heads up on the shipment. I will definitely be going tomorrow after work. I'm just curious on what they have at a great price. I also seen some at KOP last week at a great price. I'm interested in a black ceramic with diamonds, I pray that they don't have any.


----------



## mamavuitton

Pirard said:


> If you are anywhere near, it is worth the trip! The chocolate (brown) ceramics were all on clearance. The small tahitian ceramic I bought was marked $999, but it rang up at $897.97 The deco was as marked, $1249. They did not have any ceramic CSX. They also had the deco park faces ($119 w/o diamonds; but they also had them with), urbans (large and minis, with and w/o diamonds); regular deco faces (with and w/o diamonds), and probably a few others as well. They had around 75 pieces, and tons and tons of bands. I picked up a pink silicone for $19.99. They even had a ss diamond link band in 16mm. They must have just gotten in a shipment, because I've never seen it that good outside of the holiday time.


 
Did you see any tri-color Deco watches?


----------



## JOJA

Bunn Bags said:


> Thanks a lot Pirard for the heads up on the shipment. I will definitely be going tomorrow after work. I'm just curious on what they have at a great price. I also seen some at KOP last week at a great price. I'm interested in a black ceramic with diamonds, I pray that they don't have any.


 
Where in KOP?  I've been searching for a deco w/ diamond markers forever and can't seem to find one at the price I want.


----------



## nayspurses

Pirard said:


> You may want to check some of the swap/sell jewelry forums on delphi...I know the Judith Ripka and Barbara Bixby ones both have swap sells which are great places to find all kinds of stuff! If you have your receipt, you could always go back at a later date since the box has the instructions and cloth in it...which you might not have received.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> eta: love the picture of your dog!



Thanks so much I will try that! My boyfriend got it as a gift for me and he can never keep track of receipts so I will look into those!


----------



## Pirard

mamavuitton said:


> Did you see any tri-color Deco watches?



They did not have any tri-colors that I noticed.


----------



## Pirard

Bunn Bags said:


> Thanks a lot Pirard for the heads up on the shipment. I will definitely be going tomorrow after work. I'm just curious on what they have at a great price. I also seen some at KOP last week at a great price. I'm interested in a black ceramic with diamonds, I pray that they don't have any.



Good luck! They had jetways and tahitians in black with diamonds in gold or silver...and I'm fairly positive I saw a black deco w/diamonds in gold. They also had browns.  I went in for what was my dream ceramic watch...I thought I wanted the jetway in silver with diamonds in black.  In person, it was my least favorite (although still gorgeous).  Funny how that stuff works! Their prices were certainly better than what I had seen at our local TJ Maxx, and they sized it for me.


----------



## Bunn Bags

JOJA said:


> Where in KOP?  I've been searching for a deco w/ diamond markers forever and can't seem to find one at the price I want.



The Nordstrom Rack by the King of Prussia Mall.


----------



## JOJA

Bunn Bags said:


> The Nordstrom Rack by the King of Prussia Mall.




Thanks!  I never go in there, now I definitely will!


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Today was the most awesome day ever! Today was my birthday plus I graduated from college. Those two things alone were certainly enough to make today memorable but then my mom iced the heck out that cake and bought me my first Michele watch...eek! I love it! 

I almost forgot I also got a promotion at work this week! I never want this feeling to go away. My face hurts from smiling so much.


----------



## Shopmore

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Today was the most awesome day ever! Today was my birthday plus I graduated from college. Those two things alone were certainly enough to make today memorable but then my mom iced the heck out that cake and bought me my first Michele watch...eek! I love it!
> 
> I almost forgot I also got a promotion at work this week! I never want this feeling to go away. My face hurts from smiling so much.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1818755


What an awesome day and gorgeous watch!


----------



## sarakhadar

I found a few discounted Michele watches at http://www.diamondsinternational.com/designers/michele.html

They are all half off! I really want the Seaside Red!!!


----------



## 14Beckett

Do authentic Michele watches ever have "Swiss Made" on the face of the watch?  The ones I've seen on legitimate websites have had "Swiss" or "Swiss Movement".


----------



## skyqueen

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Today was the most awesome day ever! Today was my birthday plus I graduated from college. Those two things alone were certainly enough to make today memorable but then my mom iced the heck out that cake and bought me my first Michele watch...eek! I love it!
> 
> I almost forgot I also got a promotion at work this week! I never want this feeling to go away. My face hurts from smiling so much.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1818755


So unique...I love it!
Congrats on B-Day, graduation and promotion...what a day, indeed!!!


----------



## sarakhadar

"Do authentic Michele watches ever have "Swiss Made" on the face of the watch? The ones I've seen on legitimate websites have had "Swiss" or "Swiss Movement".

I think it depends on when the watch was made. But yes, you can only put swiss made if it was made in switzerland... if only the technology was made in switzerland but it was assembled somewhere else, like China.. you have to put swiss movement by law.

For example, Cartier and Rolex both say swiss made. Probably in past Michele was 100% made in Switzerland and that's why these older watches say that.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Shopmore said:


> What an awesome day and gorgeous watch!



I absolutely love it!  Just the night before someone was asking what I was getting for graduation and I started rattling off things I'd asked for and at the last minute I said a Michele Watch but I didn't really think I'd get it. I keep an ongoing Amazon wish list and this watch along with a Birkin are on it.  Things I didn't think I'd get but still...  

My mom said she almost just gave me money and then in the morning while driving to work it suddenly hit her to go find this watch.  I had seen it at a jewelry store a few months before and had texted her a photo.

She of course went above and beyond and bought the diamond wrist strap. Between the head and the stap it has 186 diamonds! 

I'm hoping to go to the fossil outlet in Leesburg because they sell Michelle and I would like a hot pink strap as well.


----------



## Shopmore

sunnysideup8283 said:


> I absolutely love it!  Just the night before someone was asking what I was getting for graduation and I started rattling off things I'd asked for and at the last minute I said a Michele Watch but I didn't really think I'd get it. I keep an ongoing Amazon wish list and this watch along with a Birkin are on it.  Things I didn't think I'd get but still...
> 
> My mom said she almost just gave me money and then in the morning while driving to work it suddenly hit her to go find this watch.  I had seen it at a jewelry store a few months before and had texted her a photo.
> 
> She of course went above and beyond and bought the diamond wrist strap. Between the head and the stap it has 186 diamonds!
> 
> I'm hoping to go to the fossil outlet in Leesburg because they sell Michelle and I would like a hot pink strap as well.



I got mine at Watch Station International at the Orlando premium outlets for a great price.  Hopefully you'll find the strap at the Fossil outlet!  Maybe you should stop by there closer to Labor day since they usuallyl have big sales that weekend.


----------



## Bagbug

Celebrate!  My first Michele Urban mini with diamonds.  I wish I knew how yo post a pic!


----------



## Pirard

I was just looking on ebay and noticed that MetroWatchCompany no longer operates an ebay store.  Anyone familiar with them and why they no longer sell?


----------



## Pazdzernika

Does anyone have recent experience with having their watch repaired at the HQ in Dallas, TX?  My watch fell to the floor (slowly and less than half a foot to the floor) and the glass face chipped in two places. Customer Service advised mailing it to TX and I was quoted about $50 for repair. I was just curious how long it took for others to have their watches fixed. Thanks!


----------



## UKUSLady

Hi Ladies,

I just celebrated my 50th birthday and would like to buy myself a Michele Deco but I fear I may be too old.

Opinions please.


----------



## JOJA

UKUSLady said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I just celebrated my 50th birthday and would like to buy myself a Michele Deco but I fear I may be too old.
> 
> Opinions please.


 
You are definitely NOT to old!!!  That watch is pretty timeless and looks good on any age!


----------



## anabanana745

JOJA said:
			
		

> You are definitely NOT to old!!!  That watch is pretty timeless and looks good on any age!



+1. I will wear mine for many years. And could see my mom or grandma wearing it too.


----------



## lvchicago

UKUSLady said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I just celebrated my 50th birthday and would like to buy myself a Michele Deco but I fear I may be too old.
> 
> Opinions please.


 

OH NO NO NO - I am right there with you and have several and LOVE them all!


----------



## bign_17

Bagbug said:


> Celebrate!  My first Michele Urban mini with diamonds.  I wish I knew how yo post a pic!



I agree with the other ladies by no means are you to old.  My Mom is 75 and she has borrowed my white ceramic deco quit a few times. Makes me feel good cause I have a hip stylish Mom.


----------



## Michelle97

I love my Michele watch. I don't think you are ever too old for one!


----------



## Bagbug

UKUSLady said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I just celebrated my 50th birthday and would like to buy myself a Michele Deco but I fear I may be too old.
> 
> Opinions please.


 Too old!!!  NEVER please.  That is a beautiful watch.  If you are getting it for your 50th must have diamonds!!!  I went into buy a DECO, but found the URBAN was much lighter to wear because I have some Carpal Tunnel issuess.  Claim that watch!


----------



## Bunn Bags

Honey please, there isn't a age limit to wear any watch. Wear it with a smile, because I do and get many compliments. I just purchase my first Michele Deco black carousel watch this weekend from the Jersey Shore Fossil Outlet store which I paired it with a ceramic and Stainless steel band. IMG_0019-1.jpg


----------



## Pirard

I am over 50 and I own 4 Micheles which I adore! These are watches for every age!


----------



## Pirard

Bunn Bags said:


> Honey please, there isn't a age limit to wear any watch. Wear it with a smile, because I do and get many compliments. I just purchase my first Michele Deco black carousel watch this weekend from the Jersey Shore Fossil Outlet store which I paired it with a ceramic and Stainless steel band. IMG_0019-1.jpg



Ooohhh, that's the same store where I recently purchased my ceramics...a brown tahitian and a white deco, both gold w/diamond ceramics.  The had a huge box of straps and bands too. If you don't mind me asking, how much was the ceramic and stainless band?


----------



## Bunn Bags

Pirard said:


> Ooohhh, that's the same store where I recently purchased my ceramics...a brown tahitian and a white deco, both gold w/diamond ceramics.  The had a huge box of straps and bands too. If you don't mind me asking, how much was the ceramic and stainless band?



Hi Pirard! The band was $200, which happen to be discounted 50% off the original price. I also looked at the big box of leather bands but didn't buy any because I really don't care to much for leather bands.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Pirard said:


> I am over 50 and I own 4 Micheles which I adore! These are watches for every age!


 
  yes yes YES to this!!  I am 45 and bought my first Michele as a 40th birthday present to myself!    The csx diamond in duotone   I've worn her 3-4 times a week all these years and she's a champ looking brand new!

XXXOO PG


----------



## joy14

merekat703 said:
			
		

> My first Michele watch! I scored it at TJMaxx for $149! Tag on it said MSRP $675
> Anyone know the name of it? I can't figure out how to change the Day on it either lol.



Awesome find!!! I'll be stalking my TJ Maxx from now on!


----------



## Pirard

Was at the Jersey Shore Fossil outlet again...looking for a Michael Kors watch for my 19 year old for her birthday (turning 19).  Any way, I almost bought her a CSX w/diamonds in stainless for $499...the band was another $49.  I didn't though, since she really wants a MK duo tone (rose and stainless) watch.  They had a ton of Michele's.


----------



## joy14

sunnysideup8283 said:
			
		

> Today was the most awesome day ever! Today was my birthday plus I graduated from college. Those two things alone were certainly enough to make today memorable but then my mom iced the heck out that cake and bought me my first Michele watch...eek! I love it!
> 
> I almost forgot I also got a promotion at work this week! I never want this feeling to go away. My face hurts from smiling so much.



Congrats!! Lol, send the good vibes this way!


----------



## sassc

Pirard said:
			
		

> Was at the Jersey Shore Fossil outlet again...looking for a Michael Kors watch for my 19 year old for her birthday (turning 19).  Any way, I almost bought her a CSX w/diamonds in stainless for $499...the band was another $49.  I didn't though, since she really wants a MK duo tone (rose and stainless) watch.  They had a ton of Michele's.



Did you happen to notice any of the Noir style?  Black stainless with the black diamonds?  I'm looking for a deco noir or urban noir.  Tia!


----------



## glamorioustasha

sassc said:
			
		

> Did you happen to notice any of the Noir style?  Black stainless with the black diamonds?  I'm looking for a deco noir or urban noir.  Tia!



Hi there I was there also yesterday and took these spy Picts .. They had 4 shelves of Michelle watches but I was only able to take two Picts . Hope it helps . The sale was buy one get one for 50% off ..


----------



## sassc

Omg they have a lot of choices!  Thank you so much, this is great!  I wondering if they ship?  This is the fossil outlet in NJ?


----------



## glamorioustasha

sassc said:
			
		

> Omg they have a lot of choices!  Thank you so much, this is great!  I wondering if they ship?  This is the fossil outlet in NJ?



Yes in Atlantic City .


----------



## Pirard

glamorioustasha said:


> Yes in Atlantic City .



Wow, they do have a nice selection in AC! The one I went to is up the pkwy exit 100.  They did have a deco noir when I was there last weekend.  I am really sorry I didn't wait until the buy one get one half off sale!!!

Thanks for posting the photos, you are a gem!


----------



## sanch118

Does anyone know if Atlantic City will ship items to you?


----------



## Bagbug

TylerDurden said:


> I have the Michele Large Urban Steel Diamond with black and white patent leather straps and I love it! I was looking at this watch for about a year but didn't want to pay $2,100. One day I went back and they didn't have it anymore so I went on michele's site and it wasn't there either. In a panic I ended up buying it on ebay for $1,600, unfortunately I wasn't ready to spend that kind of money but I had to have it and now I'm happy I did it.



Cool Username!!!!!  Have to have it now totally understand.  

White diamond mini urban over here!


----------



## sparklelisab

Ladies, I have a question.  Would you rather have three new Michele pieces or one older, no diamonds Rolex?  Would love to hear your opinons.  Thanks!!


----------



## anabanana745

sparklelisab said:
			
		

> Ladies, I have a question.  Would you rather have three new Michele pieces or one older, no diamonds Rolex?  Would love to hear your opinons.  Thanks!!



You are asking this on a thread full of Michele lovers.  Michele! Duh lol


----------



## sanch118

sparklelisab said:


> Ladies, I have a question.  Would you rather have three new Michele pieces or one older, no diamonds Rolex?  Would love to hear your opinons.  Thanks!!


Buy the Michele watches if you can afford 3 at once, I am jealous! I love Michele and Burberry watches


----------



## jmaemonte

Hi everyone!  Love looking at all of the gorgeous Michele watches!  Here are mine...


----------



## sneezz

jmaemonte said:


> Hi everyone!  Love looking at all of the gorgeous Michele watches!  Here are mine...



Love that second one!


----------



## MissMarion

I have a question about SS bracelets for Michele watches..  I keep reading that, unlike the leather straps, the SS bands are model-specific.  I can definitely see that would be true for round vs straight edges, but I was wondering if a Deco SS band would fit okay on my Milou. I have the square-shaped Milou, not the rectangular Park version.  SS Milou bands are harder to find and more expensive, whereas I see better pricing and availability for Deco.  I was thinking about taking it to Nordstrom next time I go there but maybe someone here might know?  This is one of four.  I also have a CSX diamond, Deco diamond gold tone, and a Tahitian Jellybean in turquoise.


----------



## sparklelisab

anabanana745 said:


> You are asking this on a thread full of Michele lovers. Michele! Duh lol


 

I know miss smartie, I just thought maybe you girls, unlike me, own several brands and could comment. I love the Michele but fear it might be too trendy for this old gal!  Thanks


----------



## anabanana745

sparklelisab said:
			
		

> I know miss smartie, I just thought maybe you girls, unlike me, own several brands and could comment. I love the Michele but fear it might be too trendy for this old gal!  Thanks



No not too trendy at all...Michele watches have character. I like Rolex but it seems only the most high end Rolex models have that eye catching factor. I don't think they are worth the crazy price.


----------



## DreamingBeauty

MissMarion said:


> I have a question about SS bracelets for Michele watches..  I keep reading that, unlike the leather straps, the SS bands are model-specific.  I can definitely see that would be true for round vs straight edges, but I was wondering if a Deco SS band would fit okay on my Milou. I have the square-shaped Milou, not the rectangular Park version.  SS Milou bands are harder to find and more expensive, whereas I see better pricing and availability for Deco.  I was thinking about taking it to Nordstrom next time I go there but maybe someone here might know?  This is one of four.  I also have a CSX diamond, Deco diamond gold tone, and a Tahitian Jellybean in turquoise.



If you have a gold deco, just try its band on your Milou.  If it fits, order the SS deco bracelet.  Or go to Nordy's and try the deco bracelet on your Milou face.  I am not familiar with that model.  I have a Jetway, and I tried the CSX band on mine thinking it would fit since both are curved, but it would not click in, so I had to get the Jetway bracelet.  The square/rect watches are probably easier to fit though.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Went to the fossil outlet to today and scored another band for my butterfly extreme. It's was $19.99 how awesome is that. Fossil outlet is one of the best outlet stores. I always find great deals there.


----------



## Bagbug

Pursegrrl said:


> yes yes YES to this!! I am 45 and bought my first Michele as a 40th birthday present to myself!  The csx diamond in duotone  I've worn her 3-4 times a week all these years and she's a champ looking brand new!
> 
> XXXOO PG


 
I am 40 something and now own one Diamond Urban Mini


----------



## Pirard

sparklelisab said:


> I know miss smartie, I just thought maybe you girls, unlike me, own several brands and could comment. I love the Michele but fear it might be too trendy for this old gal!  Thanks



I am in my 50's and I adore my Michele's.  I have an old rolex, which my parents got for me when I graduated college, back in the early 1980's.  It is an oyster date just (I think that's what it's called). One thing about it I never liked...people would always ask me if it was fake (in my 20's and 30's).  On occasion, I do wear the rolex, but honestly, I love my Michele's.  I work in a field with a number of younger professionals, and I get far more compliments on my Michele's than I do on my rolex. 

To me, the best thing about my Michele's (minus the ceramics) is that I can switch out the bands...It's an extension of wearing different shoes, and different handbags with favorite outfits.  I like to mix it up, but in a very classic kind of way.


----------



## MissMarion

DreamingBeauty said:


> If you have a gold deco, just try its band on your Milou. If it fits, order the SS deco bracelet. Or go to Nordy's and try the deco bracelet on your Milou face. I am not familiar with that model. I have a Jetway, and I tried the CSX band on mine thinking it would fit since both are curved, but it would not click in, so I had to get the Jetway bracelet. The square/rect watches are probably easier to fit though.


 
My gold Deco does not have a SS bracelet or I definitely would have tried that. The leather straps are interchangeable for all of my 18mm watches but I wasn't sure about SS since the descriptions say they are model-specific. I was at Nordstrom on Saturday and forgot to take my watch with me ... grrr.


----------



## MissMarion

Okay so I got the answer directly from Michele customer service:  "Our bracelets are only designed to fit the heads in specific collections. Therefore, a Deco bracelet would not fit onto a Milou head."


----------



## LVoeletters

sparklelisab said:


> I know miss smartie, I just thought maybe you girls, unlike me, own several brands and could comment. I love the Michele but fear it might be too trendy for this old gal!  Thanks



Def go for the nicer brand! If you were the one asking about choosing a rolex to a michele, trust me it is no contest go for the rolex!!!!!

I bought a diamond michele caber when it first came out, it was the most classic and lux watch I could find from the brand and then I saw cartier. Watch movement in cartier and rolex are unparalleled, least all by michele. Michele is a fun brand but if you are a serious watch lover go for the rolex or whatever the watch brand is. I'm going to sell my michele and put it toward a cartier! If anything I might buy a super cheap michele just to have a watch in the mean time of saving, but def go with the other brand!


----------



## faintlymacabre

Can anyone recommend reputable Ebay sellers or reputable websites for Michele watches?  I don't live in the US, and thus have no access to these magical Fossil outlets with insanely good pricing.  Canadian Costcos don't carry Michele either.  

Dying for a white ceramic Tahitian!


----------



## Pirard

faintlymacabre said:


> Can anyone recommend reputable Ebay sellers or reputable websites for Michele watches?  I don't live in the US, and thus have no access to these magical Fossil outlets with insanely good pricing.  Canadian Costcos don't carry Michele either.
> 
> Dying for a white ceramic Tahitian!



Do you have a Nordstroms Rack? Or TJ Maxx? Those would be other places to try.  Metro Watch Company used to sell on ebay, but I don't think they are there any longer.


----------



## faintlymacabre

Pirard said:


> Do you have a Nordstroms Rack? Or TJ Maxx? Those would be other places to try.  Metro Watch Company used to sell on ebay, but I don't think they are there any longer.



No and no.


----------



## anabanana745

faintlymacabre said:
			
		

> No and no.



Neiman Marcus last call?


----------



## faintlymacabre

anabanana745 said:


> Neiman Marcus last call?



Also no.  Shopping sucks here, seriously.


----------



## faintlymacabre

Does anyone with a small wrist (6" and under) have the Jetway?  I'm having trouble deciding whether it would be too large, especially with the watch lugs.  Do you find it to be a good fit, or too big?  Any pics would be helpful!!


----------



## chicmom78

faintlymacabre said:
			
		

> Does anyone with a small wrist (6" and under) have the Jetway?  I'm having trouble deciding whether it would be too large, especially with the watch lugs.  Do you find it to be a good fit, or too big?  Any pics would be helpful!!



I have a 6" wrist and have the black diamond jetway, I think it's a perfect size, I will post a pic for you


----------



## chicmom78




----------



## faintlymacabre

chicmom78 said:


> View attachment 1878296



It looks really good on you!!  It's now on my consideration list!

What made you decide on the Jetway vs the ceramic Tahitian?


----------



## chicmom78

faintlymacabre said:
			
		

> It looks really good on you!!  It's now on my consideration list!
> 
> What made you decide on the Jetway vs the ceramic Tahitian?



Thanks! The funny thing is my DH actually surprised me with the large Tahitian first. I am mad at myself because I took pics of it and now can't find them. But I had always wanted the jetway so we exchanged. Here is what I didn't like about the Tahitian: the large size was too large and the small was too small. I think the large Tahitian is a couple mm bigger than the jetway. I also do not like the band on the Tahitian. The band on the jetway is more bracelet style. The Tahitian also layed funny on my wrist. It sticks up a lot compared to the jetway which is more flush and better for my lifestyle. I think the Tahitian would get banged up a lot more because of this. And finally, when I looked at the side view of the Tahitian on my wrist there are gaps on the side of wrists due to the rigidity of how the band lays (it's hard to explain.) my friend has the white diamond jetway and it's stunning too. I think if your wrist is petite the jetway will fit better! I know that they make a white one with rose gold and diamonds and it would look great with your RG love cuff


----------



## flash4ever

Hi I have a stainless steel jetway and I also have a small wrist and I like it.  I prefer the jetway to the tahitian because i think the tahitian has more rounded look where the band meets the watch. Hopes this helps. You cant go wrong with Michele.


----------



## faintlymacabre

chicmom78 said:


> Thanks! The funny thing is my DH actually surprised me with the large Tahitian first. I am mad at myself because I took pics of it and now can't find them. But I had always wanted the jetway so we exchanged. Here is what I didn't like about the Tahitian: the large size was too large and the small was too small. I think the large Tahitian is a couple mm bigger than the jetway. I also do not like the band on the Tahitian. The band on the jetway is more bracelet style. The Tahitian also layed funny on my wrist. It sticks up a lot compared to the jetway which is more flush and better for my lifestyle. I think the Tahitian would get banged up a lot more because of this. And finally, when I looked at the side view of the Tahitian on my wrist there are gaps on the side of wrists due to the rigidity of how the band lays (it's hard to explain.) my friend has the white diamond jetway and it's stunning too. I think if your wrist is petite the jetway will fit better! I know that they make a white one with rose gold and diamonds and it would look great with your RG love cuff



Funny that you mention the small is too small!  My current watch is only 32mm and it looks big enough already, so I was thinking the 35mm Tahitian might be ideal!







Really good info about the Tahitian being more bulky and sticking up oddly though...  I need to try and find these watches in person so that I can make a decision!


----------



## chicmom78

faintlymacabre said:
			
		

> Funny that you mention the small is too small!  My current watch is only 32mm and it looks big enough already, so I was thinking the 35mm Tahitian might be ideal!
> 
> Really good info about the Tahitian being more bulky and sticking up oddly though...  I need to try and find these watches in person so that I can make a decision!



Ahh I should have said the small Tahitian was too small for my liking but if the size is perfect for you then go for it! As pp said it, the way the case and band meet on tahitian are "rounded" and not flexible so it doesn't conform to the wrist very well and I personally felt it to be uncomfortable and strange fitting


----------



## Brilmal25

Yesterday i went into fosdil outlet they had buy one watch or strap get the next 50% off. I brought 2 michele watches with the straps for 400.00


----------



## Brilmal25

I have attached some pics of the watches


----------



## Elina0408

sparklelisab said:


> Ladies, I have a question.  Would you rather have three new Michele pieces or one older, no diamonds Rolex?  Would love to hear your opinons.  Thanks!!




Well it depends... do you own any other rolex or is this going to be your first? I own a Michele with diamonds but NOW I am looking to buy a Rolex/Chopard/Cartier one! In the end on the day the above brands can't be beat and as much as I love my Michele I am always thinking to buy something new!


----------



## anabanana745

Bloomingdales f&f is working on Michele right now. 20% off


----------



## Shopmore

Kind of tempted to get the stainless strap for my Deco with the Bloomie's sale, but I've already got a two-tone strap.  Do you gals think it's redundant to have both?


----------



## sarahmoon714

Could one of you experts please authenticate one for me I posted in the authentication thread? Pretty please?!


----------



## sarahmoon714

Hello! So i see many of them on eBay going for way below retail so I would like to know. Are they faked a lot?


----------



## Christofle

They have ridiculous sales on them. Both grey market (online) and retail at Fossil Outlets and the like. They might also be second hand, they have horrible resale value.


----------



## Pirard

faintlymacabre said:


> Does anyone with a small wrist (6" and under) have the Jetway?  I'm having trouble deciding whether it would be too large, especially with the watch lugs.  Do you find it to be a good fit, or too big?  Any pics would be helpful!!



I have a 5.5" wrist, and the Jetway ceramic was my "dream watch."  I tried it on a hundred times at Nordies, and thought it I ever saw one at the fossil outlet, it was coming home with me! Well, when I did see ceramics, and tried them on side by side, I opted for the small brown ceramic tahitian and the white ceramic deco.  I also swore I would never wear gold...and low and behold both watches I purchased had the diamonds and pushers in gold! So my point here is that it is so hard to tell what you will like until you try them on side by side. No matter which way you chose to go, these are beautiful watches.  I need a black one to round out my collection, and I'm hunting for the CSX ceramic now, and who knows what I will actually come home with...


----------



## honitel

ellie1 said:


> Ok, here it is. I just brought this new python strap on sale at nordstrom, but the watch originally came with the stainless steel bracelet in silver.


Nice watch Ellie!


----------



## Pirard

Brilmal25 said:


> I have attached some pics of the watches



Beautiful! Love the colorful band.


----------



## sarahmoon714

They are new on eBay


----------



## Christofle

sarahmoon714 said:


> They are new on eBay



Whats the discount like from retail? Grey market is typically 40-75% off.


----------



## sarahmoon714

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=380434362551&index=5&nav=WATCHING&nid=96555350665

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=110949188841&index=1&nav=WATCHING&nid=92224875416


----------



## nc.girl

If you're unsure of authenticity, your best bet might be to try and find a Michele watch in the Fossil outlet. Quite a few ladies on here have found some great deals on Michele watches there.


----------



## sarahmoon714

nc.girl said:
			
		

> If you're unsure of authenticity, your best bet might be to try and find a Michele watch in the Fossil outlet. Quite a few ladies on here have found some great deals on Michele watches there.



Ok. Thanks!!


----------



## dichka

Brilmal25 said:
			
		

> Yesterday i went into fosdil outlet they had buy one watch or strap get the next 50% off. I brought 2 michele watches with the straps for 400.00



Is this still going on this weekend? Have a fossil outlet 15 mins away


----------



## sneezz

There are a few Michele watches on hautelook right now.


----------



## Bagluvvahh

I have a tahitian jelly in black carousel, does the bigger center second hand should move all the time? it stops on it's own, then I had to push the top button to make it move. I called Michele CS and the lady said it should move all the time... she said to push the button and wait on it a few more days, if it stops again, then I got a defective one and return it... What should I do? do I have to push the button all the time?


----------



## greenpixie

greenpixie said:


> If you have the same type of chrono as my Michele Urban, the large "second hand" is not a second hand, it is the stopwatch part. When you push the top button it starts timing, that might be why it stops after a while.  The actual second hand on my watch is one of the smaller dials, I believe. I am not wearing it today so I can't tell you for sure which one, but I can check when I get home if no one else has an answer for you or you don't figure it out.
> 
> Love your new watch!  HTH!





Brennamom said:


> Exactly!!   I think I explained that a few months ago to you or someone else with the same problem.  Trust me, I found out I was running the stop watch for YEARS before a kind watch-repair man explained why I was eating batteries at an alarming rate....The second hand is the small chrono at the "6"...hope that helps!





angelthelson said:


> I have a tahitian jelly in black carousel, does the bigger center second hand should move all the time? it stops on it's own, then I had to push the top button to make it move. I called Michele CS and the lady said it should move all the time... she said to push the button and wait on it a few more days, if it stops again, then I got a defective one and return it... What should I do? do I have to push the button all the time?



My response to the same type of question, angel, is quoted above.  On both of my Micheles, the Urban and the Tahitian, the large "second hand" should not move all the time.  HTH!  On my Tahitian it is the small round dial at the bottom that is the second hand.


----------



## dichka

Anyone have a releve? I'm contemplating getting the rose gold and would love to see some modeling pics! TIA!


----------



## pammie20

I just wanted to post that although I was reluctant at first I purchased a Michele caber black dial mother of pearl sight unseen and I will say it did not disappoint. The sales associated was very patient with me with choosing a leather band to compliment the black dial. I will try to upload a pic but my final price including the band was $715.

I called Michele and requested a rose gold buckle since the olive was silver and he told me no charge - even better.

I have been wanting a sport sail but now I think I am in love.


----------



## pammie20

I hope this link works 

http://s813.photobucket.com/albums/...-B94F-7B84F81D5279-11705-000019E609EA1DC8.jpg


----------



## bluediamond35

Pammie20- the watch is gorgeous!  May I ask where u bought it? I really want one.


----------



## pammie20

I purchased from the fossil outlet and the experience and customer service was exceptional. Thanks for the compliment good luck. I couldn't pass it up the retail was $1695 for watch and $200 for leather alligator strap.


----------



## Pirard

pammie20 said:


> I hope this link works
> 
> http://s813.photobucket.com/albums/...-B94F-7B84F81D5279-11705-000019E609EA1DC8.jpg



Your watch is lovely!  I have not seen the black MOP dial, it is stunning!


----------



## daze562

My husband just got me these two watches for our 10th anniversary!!  I can't wait to take them to get sized so I can wear them.






This one is the Sport Sail high shine gold, a limited edition and I got #25 of #200!







This one is called the Serein, he also got me the red alligator strap if I want to dress it down, but I really like the silver.


----------



## jmaemonte

daze562 said:


> My husband just got me these two watches for our 10th anniversary!!  I can't wait to take them to get sized so I can wear them.
> 
> This one is called the Serein, he also got me the red alligator strap if I want to dress it down, but I really like the silver.



WOW!!!    Those are both beautiful!  Congratulations!!!  Please post mod pics when you get them sized!


----------



## daze562

Bloomingdales Friends and Family 20% off just started, and then sign up for their newsletter and get a 10% off code, so you can get 30% off.

Or check out the Nordstrom Racks, they always have some that are like 60% off.  If you are in so cal, I usually go to the Rack by south coast plaza as they have some nice michele watches.  Also the one at howard hughes has some good ones at times too.


----------



## rohansingh

I am very glad after watching this lovely watches picks.


----------



## dster1

Hi Ladies, I bought this watch a few days ago but I'm still debating on whether or not I should keep it. Retail price is $845 but I got it on sale for $459. I wanted this exact style before but could never get myself to pay full price for a watch that's not really considered " classic." 

Also, how's the movement for Michele watches?


----------



## EMDOC

The Deco


----------



## EMDOC

dster1 said:
			
		

> Hi Ladies, I bought this watch a few days ago but I'm still debating on whether or not I should keep it. Retail price is $845 but I got it on sale for $459. I wanted this exact style before but could never get myself to pay full price for a watch that's not really considered " classic."
> 
> Also, how's the movement for Michele watches?



Alive and kicking. Everywhere I go I see at least 2 people wearing a MW.


----------



## prettymiss

dster1 said:


> Hi Ladies, I bought this watch a few days ago but I'm still debating on whether or not I should keep it. Retail price is $845 but I got it on sale for $459. I wanted this exact style before but could never get myself to pay full price for a watch that's not really considered " classic."
> 
> Also, how's the movement for Michele watches?



I love this watch.  I got the exact same one a couple months ago for a similar price, and I wear it almost everyday and have received many compliments on it!


----------



## Milan123

daze562 said:


> My husband just got me these two watches for our 10th anniversary!!  I can't wait to take them to get sized so I can wear them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is the Sport Sail high shine gold, a limited edition and I got #25 of #200!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is called the Serein, he also got me the red alligator strap if I want to dress it down, but I really like the silver.


Congrats what a beauty !!


----------



## Pirard

dster1 said:


> Hi Ladies, I bought this watch a few days ago but I'm still debating on whether or not I should keep it. Retail price is $845 but I got it on sale for $459. I wanted this exact style before but could never get myself to pay full price for a watch that's not really considered " classic."
> 
> Also, how's the movement for Michele watches?



I think you got a good price, especially considering that the band you have retails for $300. It is a gorgeous watch, and a large round face to me is classic! Michele watches have good movements...I've owned mine for a few years and they are well made and reliable.  They are also very serviceable. I think you will find that there are many ways to wear this face, and once you discover the straps that change the look...well, you won't be satisfied with just one! Wear it in good health.


----------



## BagLover79

Hey all! Just want to inform you Michele Lovers that that the Fossil outlet is having a 25% off sale on most watches.  I got tahitian carousel jelly in black and gold for $96, a gold alligator band for $9.99, and a milou with diamonds case for $157. I already had the milou band that I purchased from there a while ago for $49.99.  Check out your local fossil. I saw, milou parks, jetways with diamonds, a few sport sails, a couple of decos and a bunch of bands. Good luck!


----------



## prettymiss

BagLover79 said:


> Hey all! Just want to inform you Michele Lovers that that the Fossil outlet is having a 25% off sale on most watches.  I got tahitian carousel jelly in black and gold for $96, a gold alligator band for $9.99, and a milou with diamonds case for $157. I already had the milou band that I purchased from there a while ago for $49.99.  Check out your local fossil. I saw, milou parks, jetways with diamonds, a few sport sails, a couple of decos and a bunch of bands. Good luck!



May I ask which outlet you went to?  Curious because I live near the Leesburg Outlets and recently someone told me that they were no longer selling Michele straps at the Fossil store there. Thanks in advance.


----------



## BagLover79

prettymiss said:


> May I ask which outlet you went to? Curious because I live near the Leesburg Outlets and recently someone told me that they were no longer selling Michele straps at the Fossil store there. Thanks in advance.


 
Sure. Yes, it was leesburg outlet. They've moved the location of the Michele watches, but they are still sold there.


----------



## dster1

prettymiss said:


> I love this watch.  I got the exact same one a couple months ago for a similar price, and I wear it almost everyday and have received many compliments on it!





Pirard said:


> I think you got a good price, especially considering that the band you have retails for $300. It is a gorgeous watch, and a large round face to me is classic! Michele watches have good movements...I've owned mine for a few years and they are well made and reliable.  They are also very serviceable. I think you will find that there are many ways to wear this face, and once you discover the straps that change the look...well, you won't be satisfied with just one! Wear it in good health.



I've decided to keep it. Thanks for the input!


----------



## Fennie

Hi! I just got my watch but I have't gotten the chance to try it on. Do you guys need to resize your watch band? And if so where do you get it done or they usually just fit nicely? Thanks for the input!


----------



## dster1

Fennie said:
			
		

> Hi! I just got my watch but I have't gotten the chance to try it on. Do you guys need to resize your watch band? And if so where do you get it done or they usually just fit nicely? Thanks for the input!



I actually removed the links myself with a kit I hot from amazon. Had to remove 6 links!


----------



## BagLover79

One of the  new watches that I got from Fossil. Will post the Ms. Diamond Milou tonight! I'm in love. I never thought that much of the jellies until I saw this color combination and I absolultely love it.


----------



## Pirard

Fennie said:


> Hi! I just got my watch but I have't gotten the chance to try it on. Do you guys need to resize your watch band? And if so where do you get it done or they usually just fit nicely? Thanks for the input!



Mine are always too big...go to your local Nordstroms, they can do it for you.


----------



## EMDOC

Fennie said:
			
		

> Hi! I just got my watch but I have't gotten the chance to try it on. Do you guys need to resize your watch band? And if so where do you get it done or they usually just fit nicely? Thanks for the input!



I bought mine from Nordstrom and the sales associates will adjust it for you.


----------



## Fennie

Pirard said:


> Mine are always too big...go to your local Nordstroms, they can do it for you.



thank you i got it adjusted already!!!


----------



## Fennie

EMDOC said:


> I bought mine from Nordstrom and the sales associates will adjust it for you.



thank you i got it adjusted already!!


----------



## BagLover79

Hi All! Here are my Michele watches. The first 3 are the watches that I purchased within the last week at the Fossil sale. Check out the Fossil Outlet. They have great deals! Happy Shopping.

Diamond Milou with Stainless Steel Bracelet after 25% off was $186

Black Monther of Pearl Deco with Diamond Markers and Red Patent Strap after 25% off sale was $231.75 

Tahitian Carousel Jelly after 25% off was  $96.75


----------



## bluediamond35

BagLover79 said:


> Hi All! Here are my Michele watches. The first 3 are the watches that I purchased within the last week at the Fossil sale. Check out the Fossil Outlet. They have great deals! Happy Shopping.
> 
> Diamond Milou with Stainless Steel Bracelet after 25% off was $186
> 
> Black Monther of Pearl Deco with Diamond Markers and Red Patent Strap after 25% off sale was $231.75
> 
> Tahitian Carousel Jelly after 25% off was  $96.75





Amazing!  May I ask which outlet did u go to?


----------



## BagLover79

bluediamond35 said:


> Amazing!  May I ask which outlet did u go to?


Sure! I go to the Leesburg Outlet. Of course they have other watches, but these were the ones that I feel I needed in my collection. They had a stunning rose gold mini urban with the tri colored metal band. I believe the price of is was 1200 and then you get the 25% off. Great Deals! So glad I went over the last week because the SA said the sale is going to be the exact same for black friday!


----------



## sanch118

Went to Watch Station International Outlet today and got this beauty GREAT price I also have a black sparkly band to go with it for days that I don't want to wear the red one Sorry for the extremely messy room!


----------



## Pirard

Got two caber isle w/diamonds at the Jersey shore outlet...they were a steal at under $500 each! Also picked up a tahitian jelly bean in neon blue for $77!


----------



## jayelle25




----------



## jayelle25

Gold sport sail with purple face


----------



## Pirard

jayelle25 said:


> Gold sport sail with purple face



Very nice...love the color combo


----------



## Marionpasadena

Hello ladies! I just discovered this thread and thought I would share the two Micheles I have. I am contemplating getting one of the decos with diamonds - not sure which one yet though. Anyway, the watches I have are the diamond and emerald (or maybe it's green onyx?) Caber Park and Diamond two-tone Serein! I love them! The Caber Park has the green stones on the sides and it came with a green band, I purchased the SS band though to make it more dressy!

I have had a Michele watch before and it was wonderful- I never had any issues with it at all! And these have been working perfectly as well. And best of all I can just glance down and see what time it is right away!  

The diamonds are clean and sparkly. The MOP on the Caber Park is shimmery and colorful.I like these styles because they have the bling factor but it's not too much.

(If I could ever figure out how to share photos I would but my uploads always fail. If someone has tips for me on that please share. I have my pix in a folder on my desktop.)


----------



## BagLover79

Marionpasadena said:


> Hello ladies! I just discovered this thread and thought I would share the two Micheles I have. I am contemplating getting one of the decos with diamonds - not sure which one yet though. Anyway, the watches I have are the diamond and emerald (or maybe it's green onyx?) Caber Park and Diamond two-tone Serein! I love them! The Caber Park has the green stones on the sides and it came with a green band, I purchased the SS band though to make it more dressy!
> 
> I have had a Michele watch before and it was wonderful- I never had any issues with it at all! And these have been working perfectly as well. And best of all I can just glance down and see what time it is right away!
> 
> The diamonds are clean and sparkly. The MOP on the Caber Park is shimmery and colorful.I like these styles because they have the bling factor but it's not too much.
> 
> (If I could ever figure out how to share photos I would but my uploads always fail. If someone has tips for me on that please share. I have my pix in a folder on my desktop.)



The watches sound beautiful. Try resizing your pictures. Right click on the picture that you are trying to post and click on "picture manager"... whichi will give you the ability to resize your photos. Good luck!


----------



## Marionpasadena

BagLover79 said:


> The watches sound beautiful. Try resizing your pictures. Right click on the picture that you are trying to post and click on "picture manager"... whichi will give you the ability to resize your photos. Good luck!




OK, here goes my try at posting pix again!


----------



## Marionpasadena

BagLover79 said:


> The watches sound beautiful. Try resizing your pictures. Right click on the picture that you are trying to post and click on "picture manager"... whichi will give you the ability to resize your photos. Good luck!


THANK YOU SO MUCH BAGLOVER!!!  that worked!! Mystery solved..... and I learned how to reduce size on my Mac too!


----------



## BagLover79

Marionpasadena said:


> THANK YOU SO MUCH BAGLOVER!!!  that worked!! Mystery solved..... and I learned how to reduce size on my Mac too!



You are very welcome! Your watches are stunning. Love the bracelets too. Are they Yurman?


----------



## Belladiva79

Gorgeous watches ladies! If anyone sees a large diamond urban on sale please let me know!


----------



## phillj12

Marionpasadena said:
			
		

> OK, here goes my try at posting pix again!



Love your watches and your DY bracelets!!


----------



## Marionpasadena

BagLover79 said:


> You are very welcome! Your watches are stunning. Love the bracelets too. Are they Yurman?


Yes they are David Yurman - like another member, I think Yurman bracelets like these look great with Michele watches.


----------



## Marionpasadena

phillj12 said:


> Love your watches and your DY bracelets!!


Thank you! LONG day at work, it was fun to come on the Forum and see this comments


----------



## Marionpasadena

Belladiva79 said:


> Gorgeous watches ladies! If anyone sees a large diamond urban on sale please let me know!


I thought I saw one on ebay today....


----------



## ilirida

can anyone tell me if the Michele watches on overstock.com are authentic? I found a deco noir that I passed up years ago. Im super happy I found it just a little weary as overstock is not a certified Michele retailer


----------



## Shopmore

ilirida said:


> can anyone tell me if the Michele watches on overstock.com are authentic? I found a deco noir that I passed up years ago. Im super happy I found it just a little weary as overstock is not a certified Michele retailer



I'm not sure, but you should check out the Watch station International outlets.  That's where I got mine.


----------



## honuhonu

ilirida said:


> can anyone tell me if the Michele watches on overstock.com are authentic? I found a deco noir that I passed up years ago. Im super happy I found it just a little weary as overstock is not a certified Michele retailer



Yes, they are authentic. I bought the deco noir in September from them and it came new in the box with all papers and still wrapped in plastic.  Great watch!


----------



## Marionpasadena

Had to share the fun glamour glitter band I got for Christmas and New Year's - makes my Serein look like it's ready to have a good time


----------



## Marionpasadena

here are other pictures showing my new festive band!


----------



## Phillyfan

^I love the serein and bought it for myself yesterday! I got the two-tone and the two-tone band. But I love your festive band! How long have you had this watch? I did not get mine sized yes because I want to be 100% certain I am keeping it. Love it  - just so expensive and I have lots ofother watches but none have a diamond bezel. Enjoy!


----------



## Marionpasadena

Phillyfan said:
			
		

> ^I love the serein and bought it for myself yesterday! I got the two-tone and the two-tone band. But I love your festive band! How long have you had this watch? I did not get mine sized yes because I want to be 100% certain I am keeping it. Love it  - just so expensive and I have lots ofother watches but none have a diamond bezel. Enjoy!



I bought it earlier this month at Nordstrom's when I could get 10 points. I love it and get SO many compliments. I got the two toned band  too but I just couldn't resist this festive band!


----------



## daze562

Got these two watches from my hubby for our 10th anniversary!  

I was so in love with this one.. I have always wanted an all gold sport sail.








I got the red alligator strap also for the Serein, but I still love the stainless bracelet the most!


----------



## Marionpasadena

daze562 said:


> Got these two watches from my hubby for our 10th anniversary!
> 
> I was so in love with this one.. I have always wanted an all gold sport sail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the red alligator strap also for the Serein, but I still love the stainless bracelet the most!



LOVELY! I just got (on eBay) a white alligator and also an orange alligator one for my Serein -  I already have a pink alligator - will put that on in February


----------



## daze562

Marionpasadena said:


> LOVELY! I just got (on eBay) a white alligator and also an orange alligator one for my Serein -  I already have a pink alligator - will put that on in February



Ebay is a good place for straps.  Nordstrom Rack is a good place for watches too!


----------



## Marionpasadena

Yes I got my Caber Park (or is it Park Caber) with diamonds at Nordstrom's Rack - it was a ridiculously low price and had a super cool green band that came with it!


----------



## indi3r4

great deals at Saks! Just ordered my first pair of michele watch 

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/sear...Ntx&bmHidden=prp8&bmHidden=prp13&bmHidden=sid


----------



## Phillyfan

Wow - I'm shocked at that Saks sale on Micheles! Some of those are pretty recent styles - I think. Which 2 did you order?


----------



## indi3r4

Phillyfan said:


> Wow - I'm shocked at that Saks sale on Micheles! Some of those are pretty recent styles - I think. Which 2 did you order?



Seriously! I was looking at Nordstrom online last night and some still has that "NEW" signs on top.. I got the chocolate/rose gold one which I've been wanting for awhile and DH bought rose gold park jelly bean for my belated Xmas present.


----------



## Marionpasadena

Not on sale but here is the white alligator I bought recently and also I splurged and bought this wonderful vibrant red alligator today. I think the color is called garnet. They had a couple to choose from and I liked this one the best because the color is really saturated and looks very elegant!  These beautiful straps may become a problem....


----------



## charlee11

Can someone help me to see if this listing is authentic?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170968552506


----------



## charlee11

I was wondering if someone could see if this is an authentic Michele watch in this listing. I don't mind it being used, I'm just more concerned with it being genuine. Thanks in advance!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170968552506&autorefresh=true


----------



## chicmom78

charlee11 said:
			
		

> Can someone help me to see if this listing is authentic?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170968552506



I have this exact watch, looks good to me!


----------



## charlee11

chicmom78 said:


> I have this exact watch, looks good to me!


Great! I'm curious can you tell me the year the model was released? I was trying to find if this is a decent price, appears to be.


----------



## chicmom78

charlee11 said:
			
		

> Great! I'm curious can you tell me the year the model was released? I was trying to find if this is a decent price, appears to be.



I'm not exactly sure the year it came out, but my DH got it for me back in 2006, I think it was around $1450? Or something close to that number back then


----------



## daze562

charlee11 said:


> I was wondering if someone could see if this is an authentic Michele watch in this listing. I don't mind it being used, I'm just more concerned with it being genuine. Thanks in advance!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170968552506&autorefresh=true


It looks genuine, I haven't seen many fakes, the resale value is not great so that's why you see them on ebay for great deals.


----------



## daze562

SS bracelets run 300, gold bracelets 600, watch cases with diamonds will usually be 1K plus.  A rule of thumb, a used michele watch will typically go for 40 to 50% of retail, unless it was a limited edition model that they made like 200 or less total of.


----------



## Marionpasadena

Ladies, I am toying with selling my deco diamond to get the deco diamond with the diamond markers. But my MOP face is so pretty - do any of you have the style with the diamonds around the bezel and also the diamond markers? Do the diamonds on the markers make a big difference? Do you still see the pretty MOP face colors?


----------



## bbwmusic

Ladies, I have wanted a stainless Deco Diamond watch for a couple of years but can't justify the price. There seem to be some really good deals on Ebay. Does anyone have advice about purchasing from there?  Also, it is worth the extra money to get the diamond markers?  Thanks!!


----------



## joy14

daze562 said:


> Got these two watches from my hubby for our 10th anniversary!
> 
> I was so in love with this one.. I have always wanted an all gold sport sail.
> 
> I got the red alligator strap also for the Serein, but I still love the stainless bracelet the most!
> 
> [/QUOTE :drools:


----------



## rohansingh

I think you must try RADO Watches.


----------



## Marionpasadena

bbwmusic said:


> Ladies, I have wanted a stainless Deco Diamond watch for a couple of years but can't justify the price. There seem to be some really good deals on Ebay. Does anyone have advice about purchasing from there?  Also, it is worth the extra money to get the diamond markers?  Thanks!!


I have the deco diamond without the diamond markers and have been coveting the style with the diamond markers so I would say if it's not a big difference in price you should consider the diamond markers. The one thing that's holding me back from selling mine and getting the other one is that my mother of pearl face is super pretty with lots of shimmer and colors... I am not sure I will be able to find one with diamond markers that has so much luster.... good luck! I am sure whatever you decide you will love the watch.


----------



## Marionpasadena

Got the diamond deco with diamond markers today!


----------



## jmaemonte

Marionpasadena said:


> Got the diamond deco with diamond markers today!



Congrats!  It's beautiful!


----------



## Shopmore

Marionpasadena said:


> Got the diamond deco with diamond markers today!



Love it!


----------



## Marionpasadena

Shopmore said:


> Love it!


I know, I am very excited - I studied the three they had at Nordstrom's to select the one with the prettiest mother of pearl. I think I got the one with the most luster and colors but it was a hard choice - they all looked so pretty! and I didn't think the diamond markers would be a big deal but they are totally a big deal. My iphone picture does NOT do this watch justice at all!  Love this watch!!


----------



## Shopmore

Marionpasadena said:


> I know, I am very excited - I studied the three they had at Nordstrom's to select the one with the prettiest mother of pearl. I think I got the one with the most luster and colors but it was a hard choice - they all looked so pretty! and I didn't think the diamond markers would be a big deal but they are totally a big deal. My iphone picture does NOT do this watch justice at all!  Love this watch!!



Is that the band with diamonds?


----------



## KristenG

This is my everyday watch, Mini Urban Diamond. I've had it since 2008, I love it!


----------



## KristenG

Marionpasadena said:


> Got the diamond deco with diamond markers today!
> 
> View attachment 2053241



Gorgeous! Let's see some modeling pictures!


----------



## Marionpasadena

Shopmore said:


> Is that the band with diamonds?



Yes!


----------



## MochaJen

Marionpasadena said:


> Got the diamond deco with diamond markers today!
> 
> View attachment 2053241



So pretty! Enjoy!


----------



## MochaJen

KristenG said:


> This is my everyday watch, Mini Urban Diamond. I've had it since 2008, I love it!



Elegant!


----------



## merekat703

Has anyone every replaced their crystal face on their michele watch? I want to do that and am thinking about mailing into their service center. Or is it even worth it?


----------



## Marionpasadena

merekat703 said:


> Has anyone every replaced their crystal face on their michele watch? I want to do that and am thinking about mailing into their service center. Or is it even worth it?




My SA at Nordstrom's said they can send in the watch for complete servicing- it's about $70 I think she said but she also said when it comes back it looks completely new!  So maybe you should consider that and get the crystal replaced as part of that service.


----------



## Stacey D

Michele watches are the best. I love them all!


----------



## Maxine0802

The watch of Ellie 1 is beautiful, even though I have never seen Michelle watch before, I fall in love with the brand now.


----------



## enamored

Warning!  The Michele warranty is invalid if you buy your watch from an unauthorized dealer.  I bought my Urban Mini Diamond watch from a highly rated ebay seller and received a warranty booklet and warranty card.  But now after only three months the watch has stopped running.  I contacted Michele and the warranty is invalid.  I can send it in and they will repair it for a price (IF it's authentic, which I really believe it is due to the seller's ebay feedback).  I saved about $500 - this is an expensive model - but I may be out the $1200 it cost if it's counterfeit or can't be fixed.  Ebay buyer protection runs out after 45 days.  I emailed the seller anyway, and I'm waiting to hear back.   I'm hoping it just needs a battery.  I would buy from an authorized dealer (only those listed on the Michele web page) if I had it to do over.


----------



## Stacey D

Michelle watches are my favorite. They are all so beautiful and the diamonds really sparkle!


----------



## merekat703

My watch is due to arrive on monday with a new crystal! It was only $30 to have it replaced!!


----------



## Marionpasadena

Stacey D said:


> Michelle watches are my favorite. They are all so beautiful and the diamonds really sparkle!



I AGREE - they are really lovely!! and the mother of pearl faces are so lovely too!


----------



## Marionpasadena

merekat703 said:


> My watch is due to arrive on monday with a new crystal! It was only $30 to have it replaced!!



That's great. I sold my diamond deco (old style) on ebay and the buyer was disturbed by two small scratches on the crystal so I may send it in for replacement too,,, and then just might keep it!! Never can have too many Michele Watches right??


----------



## merekat703

Marionpasadena said:


> That's great. I sold my diamond deco (old style) on ebay and the buyer was disturbed by two small scratches on the crystal so I may send it in for replacement too,,, and then just might keep it!! Never can have too many Michele Watches right??



I'd love for a diamond face one next. I have only one but I am reallly loving the brand and I bought mine at TJ Maxx and they said no issues with doing repairs, so they have great service! I get it tomorrow


----------



## Marionpasadena

merekat703 said:


> I'd love for a diamond face one next. I have only one but I am reallly loving the brand and I bought mine at TJ Maxx and they said no issues with doing repairs, so they have great service! I get it tomorrow


Yes their service is great. I got the watch back that I sold - goodness, I had to get out a jeweler's loop to see the scratch that was so disturbing to the buyer!  Oh well, glad I have it back -- it has a really pretty MPO face.


----------



## jennnn

Ladies I need your help - torn between the Michele deco xl and standard size!!! I can't decide - any insight you guys can provide is awesome


----------



## Marionpasadena

I personally think the XL Deco is huge - I think the regular deco that takes the 18mm band is a great size and very classic and timeless.


----------



## MochaJen

jennnn said:


> Ladies I need your help - torn between the Michele deco xl and standard size!!! I can't decide - any insight you guys can provide is awesome



I love the Deco XL. It is huge but a very sexy.


----------



## hellodiep

My NM SA said there are promotional incentives for any purchases of a Michele watch over $1850
You will get a $100 GC in the mail four weeks after purchase. You can use that towards anything in the store. Some restrictions apply. 
I don't think you need a Neiman Marcus cc but text or email her 
Lana 857-600-8628 if you ext what you like, she can text you what she has and model for you! 
You can send her a photo of what you like and she'll find it for you and ship it to you. 
HTH on your Michele decision!


----------



## merekat703

Back from repair. It looks like new!


----------



## LVoeletters

My only Michelle... Love the classic style but I think it's gotten too big opfor me...


----------



## MochaJen

LVoeletters said:


> My only Michelle... Love the classic style but I think it's gotten too big opfor me...


I love the Caber! Gorgeous!


----------



## vintagefinds

I want a Michele watch, if for no other reason than I love colors and swapping out bands would be such fun. I can't decide between the urban mini with diamond markers, the urban mini with no diamond, or deco 16. Right now, I'm leaning toward no diamonds because it feels more every day to me.


----------



## LJS58

I started out with no diamonds, but then bought one with diamonds. They are so pretty and understated.


----------



## Marionpasadena

vintagefinds said:


> I want a Michele watch, if for no other reason than I love colors and swapping out bands would be such fun. I can't decide between the urban mini with diamond markers, the urban mini with no diamond, or deco 16. Right now, I'm leaning toward no diamonds because it feels more every day to me.


I love their watches with diamonds and with a leather or "skin" strap I think they work for day perfectly. The diamonds add a bit of zip and sparkle. For evening, if you switch to the bracelet, the watch looks dressier and the diamonds really pop. All three of my Micheles have diamonds and I love them!! (Deco with the diamond dial, Serein, and an older CSX that has diamonds on the watch brackets or whatever those things are called that hold the band in place!) :greengrin:


----------



## Shopmore

vintagefinds said:


> I want a Michele watch, if for no other reason than I love colors and swapping out bands would be such fun. I can't decide between the urban mini with diamond markers, the urban mini with no diamond, or deco 16. Right now, I'm leaning toward no diamonds because it feels more every day to me.


Definitely get the one with diamonds!  I have a Deco with diamonds and I use it everyday.  So far the only band I've got is a SS/gold one and I love it.  Eventually I'll get others, but I am so content with the one.


----------



## jennnn

I'd go with diamonds - I have three Michele's with diamonds and find them totally fine for everyday wear


----------



## SarahJF

MICHELE DILEMMA!!  Help please!

I am able to get only one Michele watch as my anniversary gift (shame, I know...LOL).  I chose the Tahitian white ceramic without diamonds.  She is STUNNING!!  Got her for 20% off at Nordstrom, just for the asking.  If I change my mind, she can be returned...they made no secret of that.

BUT....I keep going back to the CSX 36 (w/diamonds) with a white leather band, which looks gorgeous together.  Like many, I am really worried about the "trendy and will go out of style" thing regarding the white ceramic.  My DH and I are not broke but are not made of money either, so the one I end up with will need to last. He couldn't see the need to spend so much on a watch when a Timex would do. 

I would like to be able to change bands (which can't be done with the ceramic), but every time I look down at my wrist with the Tahitian on it, I melt!   How I wish I could find the CSX used, at TJ Maxx or as a rack bargain so that maybe I could have both....

What would YOU do???  Any comments would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## anabanana745

SarahJF said:


> MICHELE DILEMMA!!  Help please!
> 
> I am able to get only one Michele watch as my anniversary gift (shame, I know...LOL).  I chose the Tahitian white ceramic without diamonds.  She is STUNNING!!  Got her for 20% off at Nordstrom, just for the asking.  If I change my mind, she can be returned...they made no secret of that.
> 
> BUT....I keep going back to the CSX 36 (w/diamonds) with a white leather band, which looks gorgeous together.  Like many, I am really worried about the "trendy and will go out of style" thing regarding the white ceramic.  My DH and I are not broke but are not made of money either, so the one I end up with will need to last. He couldn't see the need to spend so much on a watch when a Timex would do.
> 
> I would like to be able to change bands (which can't be done with the ceramic), but every time I look down at my wrist with the Tahitian on it, I melt!   How I wish I could find the CSX used, at TJ Maxx or as a rack bargain so that maybe I could have both....
> 
> What would YOU do???  Any comments would be greatly appreciated.



I like the CSX more but they are both fab watches.  I don't think either will go out of style.


----------



## MissMarion

Sarah, I had a similar dilemma and went with the CSX.  I eventually saw the ceramic and other Michele styles at The Rack but I have never seen a CSX there. I passed on the ceramic because of what you mentioned about trendiness, but I did succumb to two other Michele purchases from the Rack.  I've been seeing a lot of discounts on the white Toy watches lately, maybe "The Blind Spot" trend is fading.


----------



## MissMarion

FYI to anyone considering a generic stainless steel band... I took a chance and bought a very nice one from Bandfever on eBay. The quality seems really good but it didn't fit well. I have 3 Michelle with 18mm lugs. The band didn't fit my Milou at all, too wide to fit between the lugs. I could get it on the CSX if I really finessed it, so it wouldn't be easy to change bands on a whim.  It fit best on the Deco. Since my Deco is gold I can't use this band at all so I'm going to return it. I guess Michele isn't messing around when they say the SS bands are model-specific!  If you have a Deco and a spring bar tool, this band is a bargain at $40 new.


----------



## SarahJF

MissMarion...Thank you for your honest opinion and the information!

I don't seem to have a Rack store all that close to where I live anyway, so instead, I went to my favorite local jewelry store to see what they had...and lo and behold...there was a CSX 33 diamond day watch!! It looks much better on my tiny wrist than the 36.  While in the store, I paired it with a $20 generic white leather band that has some texture on it, and showed it to the women who work in the store. They all gasped and said how beautiful it looked... And it does.    I was able to score a 23% discount off of the retail price of the watch face, primarily because I'm a repeat customer.

I have the white Tahitian ceramic packed up to go back, and returning it will be a little difficult.   I do feel better knowing that the CSX will probably have much better longevity as far as "trendiness" is concerned.  Not only that, but I can't wait to get a multitude of different colored generic bands!


----------



## MissMarion

Good score Sarah. Let the watchband obsession begin!


----------



## Marionpasadena

SarahJF said:


> MissMarion...Thank you for your honest opinion and the information!
> 
> I don't seem to have a Rack store all that close to where I live anyway, so instead, I went to my favorite local jewelry store to see what they had...and lo and behold...there was a CSX 33 diamond day watch!! It looks much better on my tiny wrist than the 36.  While in the store, I paired it with a $20 generic white leather band that has some texture on it, and showed it to the women who work in the store. They all gasped and said how beautiful it looked... And it does.    I was able to score a 23% discount off of the retail price of the watch face, primarily because I'm a repeat customer.
> 
> I have the white Tahitian ceramic packed up to go back, and returning it will be a little difficult.   I do feel better knowing that the CSX will probably have much better longevity as far as "trendiness" is concerned.  Not only that, but I can't wait to get a multitude of different colored generic bands!


I LOVE the diamond CSX - so classy and elegant. GREAT choice!!


----------



## Pirard

SarahJF said:


> MissMarion...Thank you for your honest opinion and the information!
> 
> I don't seem to have a Rack store all that close to where I live anyway, so instead, I went to my favorite local jewelry store to see what they had...and lo and behold...there was a CSX 33 diamond day watch!! It looks much better on my tiny wrist than the 36.  While in the store, I paired it with a $20 generic white leather band that has some texture on it, and showed it to the women who work in the store. They all gasped and said how beautiful it looked... And it does.    I was able to score a 23% discount off of the retail price of the watch face, primarily because I'm a repeat customer.
> 
> I have the white Tahitian ceramic packed up to go back, and returning it will be a little difficult.   I do feel better knowing that the CSX will probably have much better longevity as far as "trendiness" is concerned.  Not only that, but I can't wait to get a multitude of different colored generic bands!



Sarah, congrats on your new watch!  If you have a fossil outlet near by, you should most definitely go look at the watches they have in stock...they carry Micheles at SIGNIFICANT discount.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Pirard said:


> Sarah, congrats on your new watch!  If you have a fossil outlet near by, you should most definitely go look at the watches they have in stock...they carry Micheles at SIGNIFICANT discount.



I got a pink Michele strap at the fossil outlet for $20! They were doing a buy one get one 50% off, which they do most holidays. They had a variation of my butterfly extreme with colored stones for $600. I was stunned by how good the prices were. 

I would just recommend you call ahead see if your outlet carries Michele. I live near 2 outlets and only 1 carries Michele.


----------



## SarahJF

Pirard and Sunnyside....

I will be calling the Fossil outlet today that is within a half hour from my house. I really want to see if they have any watch bands because my generic one although beautiful, does not have the quick release pins. I tried to remove the band last night because I bought another generic one, and I finally gave up because I couldn't remove it even with jewelers' tools! Needless to say I will be returning the second generic band that also uses plain spring pins.  As a side note, I was told that we need to be extremely careful with those quick release pins because sometimes they hit against the wrist the wrong way and pop open. Not good. 

I ended up taking the 40 mile trip to the outlets where Nordstrom Rack and the Saks off Fifth Avenue store is. There were no Michele bands to be had. I could have fallen in love with a Michael Kors black watch for $129 at Nordstrom Rack, but I stopped myself. LOL. I had to remind myself out loud that it's not what I went to the outlets for. 

I also wanted to say that I gave my husband the task of returning the beautiful white ceramic Tahitian. I really miss it but I feel that I made the right choice. A lady working the jewelry department at Saks I believe, was gushing over my diamond CSX.  Twice she said it was "absolutely gorgeous!"  Those kinds of compliments always feel great!


----------



## MochaJen

Marionpasadena said:


> I love their watches with diamonds and with a leather or "skin" strap I think they work for day perfectly. The diamonds add a bit of zip and sparkle. For evening, if you switch to the bracelet, the watch looks dressier and the diamonds really pop. All three of my Micheles have diamonds and I love them!! (Deco with the diamond dial, Serein, and an older CSX that has diamonds on the watch brackets or whatever those things are called that hold the band in place!) :greengrin:


How do you like the Serein watch?


----------



## atlcoach

Pirard said:


> Sarah, congrats on your new watch!  If you have a fossil outlet near by, you should most definitely go look at the watches they have in stock...they carry Micheles at SIGNIFICANT discount.



Michele watches are back at the Fossil outlet?? I purchased mine there 2 years ago and shortly after they were removed from the Fossil outlets. I was told they were sent to their high end outlets. Did you see them recently?


----------



## mishybelle

Got myself this beauty after years of lusting over it. I finally promised myself that I would buy it when I got promoted at work. It finally happened last month and I pulled the trigger... So happy, and the best thing is, my name is Michele too (one L). Tee hee...


----------



## skyqueen

mishybelle said:


> Got myself this beauty after years of lusting over it. I finally promised myself that I would buy it when I got promoted at work. It finally happened last month and I pulled the trigger... So happy, and the best thing is, my name is Michele too (one L). Tee hee...
> 
> View attachment 2125918


Lovely watch and congrats on your promotion!


----------



## SarahJF

Atlcoach: I went to the Fossil outlet at the Jersey Shore Premium Outlets and yes they did have about 10 or 15 Michele watches there and they had quite an assortment of bands but none of the popular colors like black white or red. The girl behind the counter told me that those are the first colors to sell out. Most of their bands ranged from about $60 to $100. I was able to get the "bright blue" color for $29.99. As for the watches themselves, I didn't pay much attention but I did see butterflies and maybe a Deco. I don't really remember. 

Skyqueen (Michele): Congratulations on your promotion first and foremost! Your CSX is gorgeous and that looks like the exact one I got although mine is the less common 33 rather than 36. It does seem easier to find the 18 mm bands for the 36 rather than the 16mm bands that I need for the 33. I am sticking to leather bands because I always seem to be an in-between size with the metal bands and they either spin or they are too tight. That's what I get for being a peanut with a 5 3/8" wrist!


----------



## atlcoach

It must be just certain outlets that have them. I called the Fossil at North Georgia Premium outlets and they don't carry them.


----------



## Pirard

SarahJF said:


> Atlcoach: I went to the Fossil outlet at the Jersey Shore Premium Outlets and yes they did have about 10 or 15 Michele watches there and they had quite an assortment of bands but none of the popular colors like black white or red. The girl behind the counter told me that those are the first colors to sell out. Most of their bands ranged from about $60 to $100. I was able to get the "bright blue" color for $29.99. As for the watches themselves, I didn't pay much attention but I did see butterflies and maybe a Deco. I don't really remember.
> 
> Skyqueen (Michele): Congratulations on your promotion first and foremost! Your CSX is gorgeous and that looks like the exact one I got although mine is the less common 33 rather than 36. It does seem easier to find the 18 mm bands for the 36 rather than the 16mm bands that I need for the 33. I am sticking to leather bands because I always seem to be an in-between size with the metal bands and they either spin or they are too tight. That's what I get for being a peanut with a 5 3/8" wrist!



I also shop at the Jersey Shore Outlet (Tinton Falls) and they had a few ceramics last weekend, although fewer than I had seen in a while.  The manager said they would be getting in "graduation" supplies soon.  They did have a huge assortment of bands for 18mm watches, including many bright colors, blacks and whites.  My daughter and I each got a black grosgrain ribbon strap.  They also had several black ionic plated bands for the deco noir (in case anyone is looking for one).


----------



## Pirard

atlcoach said:


> It must be just certain outlets that have them. I called the Fossil at North Georgia Premium outlets and they don't carry them.



Maybe, but I can tell you that every fossil outlet I have visited (Jersey Shore, Atlantic City, Woodbury NY, Leesburg VA) all have a case for Micheles.  You can call around, because I think they will ship.  It could be that they supply the outlets based on regional sales.  Also, you should look in TJ Maxx, Nordstrom Rack and Off 5th as they have them sometimes too!

One final note, Bloomies is having a f&f sale 20% off, not sure if it includes michele.


----------



## SarahJF

altcoach: 

pirard: I forgot about "The Walk" in Atlantic City! I'll definitely have to give that a shot.  And I will definitely stop back to Tinton Falls in the next couple of weeks.  You and I probably don't live all that far from one another.   I would have a very difficult time turning down a white ceramic Tahitian if I ever saw one at either of those two outlets.  I don't know what it was about that watch, but I was 'gaga' over it!  Wish I could find a used one...then I wouldn't feel so bad if it goes out of style in a few years!


----------



## LAdreamer

I just started looking at Michele watches and am interested in getting one. Can someone explain the ropes of the different designs ie CSX vs deco??

Help is appreciated! There are so many different kinds and I'm so confused!!


----------



## SarahJF

LAdreamer said:


> I just started looking at Michele watches and am interested in getting one. Can someone explain the ropes of the different designs ie CSX vs deco??
> 
> Help is appreciated! There are so many different kinds and I'm so confused!!


LA: You should visit the Michele website.  You will be able to see all of their watches and compare them.

Between CSX and Deco, the obvious difference is that CSX is round and Deco is square.  CSX also comes in 33mm and 36mm.  I have a TINY wrist so I chose the 33 (with diamonds).  You also have the option of diamonds vs. no diamonds in either style.  Deco also makes a smaller model, and an XL model.  Some of the styles are either gold or silver-colored, or a combination of both.  It just depends on what you like.

Either model enables you to choose different bands, which have quick release pins for very easy changing.  You can purchase the bands (VERY expensive) from Michele, or from ebay, Amazon, sometimes TJMaxx, Nordstrom Rack, Fossil outlets, etc. for much less.  Knockoff bands are also made with the quick release pins and seem just as good and much cheaper.  Bands can't be interchanged on their ceramics.

The watch itself can sometimes be purchased from the above places for quite a discount.  Nordstrom stores will generally discount 20% for the asking, especially if you tell them that you saw it for less at your local jewelry store or another store in a mall.  The few jewelry stores where I saw Michele were willing to take off slightly more than 20%.  You really have to decide on how much you want to spend...then decide on diamonds vs. no diamonds, round or square, a size that will look best on your wrist...you get the idea.  There are also the lower line of Michele watches (the Jelly Bean watches) that come with colorful silicone bands.  Of course they are considerably cheaper than their better line. 

It's not so confusing once you realize that within one style type (Deco, Urban, CSX, Tahitian, etc), Michele often has lots of variations.

Just don't stress and have fun looking!  If you decide on one, please post what you chose!


----------



## atlcoach

Pirard said:


> Maybe, but I can tell you that every fossil outlet I have visited (Jersey Shore, Atlantic City, Woodbury NY, Leesburg VA) all have a case for Micheles.  You can call around, because I think they will ship.  It could be that they supply the outlets based on regional sales.  Also, you should look in TJ Maxx, Nordstrom Rack and Off 5th as they have them sometimes too!
> 
> One final note, Bloomies is having a f&f sale 20% off, not sure if it includes michele.



Thanks for that info! I'll try calling them. I was so disappointed when my Fossil outlet quit carrying Michele. I saved a HUGE amount on my diamond Deco there a couple of years ago. I would really like to get a new stainless steel band for it, and the last one I got at the outlet was $50 vs. $300 retail. It's funny you mentioned the Bloomie's FF sale because I went there yesterday!! I bought the Michele Park Jelly Bean in black.


----------



## Marionpasadena

MochaJen said:


> How do you like the Serein watch?



I LOVE IT! It's very classy and elegant. I don't have a bunch of watches but this one is one that I reach for consistently. It always looks incredible.


----------



## MissMarion

Neiman Marcus Last Call has many Michele watches 30% off for the next 24 hours.


----------



## sxca

My first Michele. Deco Day-Date


----------



## atlcoach

sxca said:


> View attachment 2133817
> 
> 
> My first Michele. Deco Day-Date



Wow! Gorgeous!!


----------



## sxca

atlcoach said:


> Wow! Gorgeous!!



Thank you!


----------



## tote...aholic

This is my older one and only michele, Hoping to buy the gold tone deco later, its a little dark, but this is with my navy leather band.


----------



## SarahJF

tote..."Older" or not, it's beautiful!!


----------



## LVoeletters

Any suggestions on places that will buy your Michele watches? Trying to get rid of mine but I obviously want the most money for it that I can manage


----------



## Marionpasadena

LVoeletters said:


> Any suggestions on places that will buy your Michele watches? Trying to get rid of mine but I obviously want the most money for it that I can manage


Ebay is probably your best bet. I sold an old deco diamond and got a good price for it! or you can consign to a local jeweler but they will take anywhere from 20-50%....


----------



## SarahJF

LVoeletters...You might also try Craigslist.  Either ebay or Craigs will probably net you the best price.  I guess there isn't a selling area anywhere on the purse forum?  Which Michele do you have?


----------



## pr3004

Hello everyone! I really want to buy a Michele watch but I'm not sure which one I should get - I like both the CSX 36 diamond and Sport Sale diamond black dial. If you have pictures of these watches on your wrist - please post them. As, I will be ordering online and not sure which of these I should go with. Please help!!!


----------



## mishybelle

tote...aholic said:


> View attachment 2135004
> 
> This is my older one and only michele, Hoping to buy the gold tone deco later, its a little dark, but this is with my navy leather band.



So pretty!!! Love the deco with the leather band. Very classy.


----------



## mishybelle

pr3004 said:


> Hello everyone! I really want to buy a Michele watch but I'm not sure which one I should get - I like both the CSX 36 diamond and Sport Sale diamond black dial. If you have pictures of these watches on your wrist - please post them. As, I will be ordering online and not sure which of these I should go with. Please help!!!



Personally, I like the csx. I also considered the sport sail, but realized it would be too big on my small wrist since it uses a 20mm band, while csx uses 18mm. The 18mm was already pretty wide for me (see post 1562). I also liked the idea of diamonds on the outside rather than encased within the dial, but that wasn't the deal breaker.


----------



## SarahJF

pr... I bought the CSX 33 diamond.  It's the same as the 36 but a wee bit smaller.  I really do prefer that to the black-faced Sport Sail.  I will try to figure out how to upload a picture of it on my wrist, but my wrist is so tiny that not much of the band shows.   I have gotten many compliments on it if that helps!


----------



## Molls

Does anyone know the quality of diamonds they use on their watches?


----------



## pr3004

Thanks, SarahJF pictures would be very helpful. Do the diamonds get dull? Do they sparkle? How do you keep your watch clean? Sorry about so many questions.


----------



## pr3004

mishybelle said:


> Personally, I like the csx. I also considered the sport sail, but realized it would be too big on my small wrist since it uses a 20mm band, while csx uses 18mm. The 18mm was already pretty wide for me (see post 1562). I also liked the idea of diamonds on the outside rather than encased within the dial, but that wasn't the deal breaker.


Thank you, mishybelle. Love your watch - it looks very pretty. How long have you had your watch? Does the diamonds on that watch get dull? I'm just afraid - if I wear it everyday - they might not sparkle and not look new for long.


----------



## pr3004

mishybelle said:


> Got myself this beauty after years of lusting over it. I finally promised myself that I would buy it when I got promoted at work. It finally happened last month and I pulled the trigger... So happy, and the best thing is, my name is Michele too (one L). Tee hee...
> 
> View attachment 2125918


mishybelle Can you please post more photos of your csx on your wrist? it's beautiful. Is it the 36? http://forum.purseblog.com/member.php?u=118755


----------



## daze562

pr3004 said:


> Hello everyone! I really want to buy a Michele watch but I'm not sure which one I should get - I like both the CSX 36 diamond and Sport Sale diamond black dial. If you have pictures of these watches on your wrist - please post them. As, I will be ordering online and not sure which of these I should go with. Please help!!!



The sport sail isn't as dressy as the CSX.  The sport sail comes in standard 38mm and a large 42mm, so if you like large watches then the large SS would be nice.  I like the 18mm bracelets more than the 20mm.

I got these two watches end of last year, the Serein, and a sport sail gold.


----------



## LVoeletters

SarahJF said:


> LVoeletters...You might also try Craigslist.  Either ebay or Craigs will probably net you the best price.  I guess there isn't a selling area anywhere on the purse forum?  Which Michele do you have?



The round caber. Loved it cuz it reminded me of the Cartier watch I wanted/ I saw Bethany frankel with it lol but I want something discreet now. I wish I bought the deco so it would be easier to sell now! Thank you for your suggestion!


----------



## pr3004

daze562 said:


> The sport sail isn't as dressy as the CSX.  The sport sail comes in standard 38mm and a large 42mm, so if you like large watches then the large SS would be nice.  I like the 18mm bracelets more than the 20mm.
> 
> I got these two watches end of last year, the Serein, and a sport sail gold.


Thank you so much for posting these, Daze. Both of your watches look beautiful on you. Still undecided but I think I'm leaning toward the CSX more than the SS.


----------



## SarahJF

pr...I have to figure out how to post pictures!  I've only owned my csx for a few weeks, and every diamond sparkles.  When it has to be cleaned (which I can't even imagine why the diamonds might need a cleaning), I would probably use a soft brush dampened with water or maybe Windex.  When diamonds are of a poor grade, they are generally cloudy-looking right from the start.  These diamonds are crystal clear.  I've already gotten a number of compliments on my csx, and people notice the difference I create by changing bands.   I already own many bands, and just picked up the stainless steel bracelet yesterday.  As an FYI, I have not paid anything near retail price for any of them.  

Back to the diamonds, I have no problem trusting this watch to wear every day.  I truly believe that Michele watches are among the most unique-looking on the market today, have very good, solid quality, and that looks-wise, the diamond csx is a cut above the rest of their line.


----------



## theweimsmom

LOVE, love, love my diamond deco!


----------



## pr3004

SarahJF said:


> pr...I have to figure out how to post pictures!  I've only owned my csx for a few weeks, and every diamond sparkles.  When it has to be cleaned (which I can't even imagine why the diamonds might need a cleaning), I would probably use a soft brush dampened with water or maybe Windex.  When diamonds are of a poor grade, they are generally cloudy-looking right from the start.  These diamonds are crystal clear.  I've already gotten a number of compliments on my csx, and people notice the difference I create by changing bands.   I already own many bands, and just picked up the stainless steel bracelet yesterday.  As an FYI, I have not paid anything near retail price for any of them.
> 
> Back to the diamonds, I have no problem trusting this watch to wear every day.  I truly believe that Michele watches are among the most unique-looking on the market today, have very good, solid quality, and that looks-wise, the diamond csx is a cut above the rest of their line.


Thanks Sarah! I would love to see photos too!  I'm glad the the quality of the diamonds is great. I do love the look of these watches - they are so beautiful. I love the fact that bands can be changed - it would look like a whole new watch. I can't wait to get mine. More votes for the CSX.


----------



## pr3004

theweimsmom said:


> LOVE, love, love my diamond deco!


I love you diamond deco - it looks so beautiful on you. How long have you had this watch for?


----------



## SarahJF

pr3004...
I've figured out how to post pictures!   So, here is my CSX with a variety of bands, both on and off of my wrist.  Since my wrist measures a tiny 5 3/8 and not much of the band shows from the top, I thought I would give you different views. This watch has been like a new toy to me, and I am thoroughly enjoying giving it different looks. As a matter of fact, it's kind of like dressing a doll...LOL


----------



## SarahJF

theweimsmom... Your Deco is sooooo nice!  A diamond deco mini may one day be my next watch acquisition!


----------



## theweimsmom

pr3004 said:


> I love you diamond deco - it looks so beautiful on you. How long have you had this watch for?


This Mother's Day is 4 years... I also have the white Michele jelly band.  It is my fun watch!


----------



## pr3004

SarahJF said:


> pr3004...
> I've figured out how to post pictures!   So, here is my CSX with a variety of bands, both on and off of my wrist.  Since my wrist measures a tiny 5 3/8 and not much of the band shows from the top, I thought I would give you different views. This watch has been like a new toy to me, and I am thoroughly enjoying giving it different looks. As a matter of fact, it's kind of like dressing a doll...LOL


Sarah, thank you so much for posting these photos! Your watch is amazing!!!  It looks stunning on you.  I love how you can change all the bands.


----------



## pr3004

theweimsmom said:


> This Mother's Day is 4 years... I also have the white Michele jelly band.  It is my fun watch!


Wow!!! It still looks amazing after 4 years. I love Michele watches they are just gorgeous.


----------



## Manchoo78

Here is my CSX 100 diamond carousel. Had it for a few years and I love it!


----------



## pr3004

Manchoo78 said:


> Here is my CSX 100 diamond carousel. Had it for a few years and I love it!


Wow! It is beautiful  - it looks great on you. I love all the colors.


----------



## Bagbug

Shopmore said:


> So happy to share with you all my new all-time HG watch!
> 
> View attachment 1800452
> 
> 
> I originally wanted the all silver band, but decided to purchase a two-tone instead.  What do you think?


Gorge!!!  I was going to do that and the SA at Nordstrom talked me out of it!   Yours looks so good I wish I had your pic with me to argue my case.  How stupid I let the SA talk me out of it.


----------



## Shopmore

Bagbug said:


> Gorge!!!  I was going to do that and the SA at Nordstrom talked me out of it!   Yours looks so good I wish I had your pic with me to argue my case.  How stupid I let the SA talk me out of it.



Oh, that's too bad.  Maybe you can pick up the band @ Saks' F&F sale?


----------



## Manchoo78

pr3004 said:


> Wow! It is beautiful  - it looks great on you. I love all the colors.



Thanks! I wear this watch daily.


----------



## lvchicago

Can someone help me identify my new goodie?  Just got her at Nordstrom Rack but can't find the model
TIA


----------



## mishybelle

pr3004 said:


> mishybelle Can you please post more photos of your csx on your wrist? it's beautiful. Is it the 36? http://forum.purseblog.com/member.php?u=118755



Hi pr! So sorry I didn't reply earlier... For some reason I'm not getting notified when I get quoted 

Here are some more pics. Of the watch on my wrist. It is the csx 36 with diamond hour markers. 109 diamonds (100 in the bezel plus only 9 hour markers) for a total carat weight of 0.64. I remember reading the diamond grade somewhere but can't remember off te top of my head. 

I've had the watch for a month so far and it's still shiny  diamonds too. It's def an attention getter!


----------



## mishybelle

Here's another. For reference my wrist measures roughly 5.75 inches around


----------



## mishybelle

daze562 said:


> The sport sail isn't as dressy as the CSX.  The sport sail comes in standard 38mm and a large 42mm, so if you like large watches then the large SS would be nice.  I like the 18mm bracelets more than the 20mm.
> 
> I got these two watches end of last year, the Serein, and a sport sail gold.



Love the serein on you!!!!!


----------



## jennnn

pr3004 said:


> Hello everyone! I really want to buy a Michele watch but I'm not sure which one I should get - I like both the CSX 36 diamond and Sport Sale diamond black dial. If you have pictures of these watches on your wrist - please post them. As, I will be ordering online and not sure which of these I should go with. Please help!!!


I think it depends on what look you're going for.  If this is your first michele, then I would go for the CSX given that it'll go with more (you can dress it up and down, and its very classic).  If you are looking for more of a casual/trendy watch, then I would go with the SS with the black face... I have a few micheles (the CSX you posted was my first one) and tend to wear that one more than the others.


----------



## jennnn

Manchoo78 said:


> Here is my CSX 100 diamond carousel. Had it for a few years and I love it!


I just got this in the deco without diamonds for a more casual/fun watch.  love it!!!


----------



## katkrack

SarahJF said:


> LA: You should visit the Michele website.  You will be able to see all of their watches and compare them.
> 
> Between CSX and Deco, the obvious difference is that CSX is round and Deco is square.  CSX also comes in 33mm and 36mm.  I have a TINY wrist so I chose the 33 (with diamonds).  You also have the option of diamonds vs. no diamonds in either style.  Deco also makes a smaller model, and an XL model.  Some of the styles are either gold or silver-colored, or a combination of both.  It just depends on what you like.
> 
> Either model enables you to choose different bands, which have quick release pins for very easy changing.  You can purchase the bands (VERY expensive) from Michele, or from ebay, Amazon, sometimes TJMaxx, Nordstrom Rack, Fossil outlets, etc. for much less.  Knockoff bands are also made with the quick release pins and seem just as good and much cheaper.  Bands can't be interchanged on their ceramics.
> 
> The watch itself can sometimes be purchased from the above places for quite a discount.  Nordstrom stores will generally discount 20% for the asking, especially if you tell them that you saw it for less at your local jewelry store or another store in a mall.  The few jewelry stores where I saw Michele were willing to take off slightly more than 20%.  You really have to decide on how much you want to spend...then decide on diamonds vs. no diamonds, round or square, a size that will look best on your wrist...you get the idea.  There are also the lower line of Michele watches (the Jelly Bean watches) that come with colorful silicone bands.  Of course they are considerably cheaper than their better line.
> 
> It's not so confusing once you realize that within one style type (Deco, Urban, CSX, Tahitian, etc), Michele often has lots of variations.
> 
> Just don't stress and have fun looking!  If you decide on one, please post what you chose!



Which Nordstrom offers the discount? I live in St. Louis and they're beyond reluctant to offer any discount . I fell in love with a black ceramic with diamonds today. Truly gorgeous!


----------



## pr3004

mishybelle said:


> Here's another. For reference my wrist measures roughly 5.75 inches around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2158456


Thank you so much for posting these photos. I love it. It looks great on you. I think this is it - it's going to be a csx 36 with diamonds.


----------



## pr3004

jennnn said:


> I think it depends on what look you're going for.  If this is your first michele, then I would go for the CSX given that it'll go with more (you can dress it up and down, and its very classic).  If you are looking for more of a casual/trendy watch, then I would go with the SS with the black face... I have a few micheles (the CSX you posted was my first one) and tend to wear that one more than the others.


Yes, it's going to be my first Michele watch and I love how you can change the bands - it makes it look like a completely new watch. I think I will go for the 36 csx with diamonds.


----------



## daze562

mishybelle said:


> Love the serein on you!!!!!



Thank you!  They came out with a gold serein, too, but so much $$$ to spend on another one.


----------



## lvchicago

HELP !!!!!!  Has anyone run across the bracelet for the Square Sport Sail I posted above?  It is MS20EP235009
I have contacted Michele directly only to get their terse response that since it was a 2012 trunk show piece, all inventory is gone.  I am in awe of their amazing inventory management skills if that is the case.
I have called Von Maurs, Nordstroms and Bloomies until my fingers are sore from dialing and nothing.  I have shopped online until my eyes have crossed and nothing.
Can someone help - PLEASE - PRETTY PLEASE
THANK YOU


----------



## daze562

lvchicago said:


> HELP !!!!!!  Has anyone run across the bracelet for the Square Sport Sail I posted above?  It is MS20EP235009
> I have contacted Michele directly only to get their terse response that since it was a 2012 trunk show piece, all inventory is gone.  I am in awe of their amazing inventory management skills if that is the case.
> I have called Von Maurs, Nordstroms and Bloomies until my fingers are sore from dialing and nothing.  I have shopped online until my eyes have crossed and nothing.
> Can someone help - PLEASE - PRETTY PLEASE
> THANK YOU



Go to a bloomies or nordstrom and have them try the 20mm bracelet, or the 18mm bracelet.  I saw them at the 2012 trunk sale, one of them should fit.


----------



## SarahJF

lvchicago:

 I was recently unable to find the bracelet for my CSX 33 watch because I believe Michele has discontinued it. I was able to find the bracelet at a local jeweler and you may be able to do the same. That is what Michele recommended to me and even if they had not, I had remembered seeing it there, anyway. I think the local jewelry stores don't do as much business selling Michele watches as Nordstrom or Bloomingdale, etc, so they often have what we can't find in the bigger stores. Good luck!


----------



## lvchicago

I have already printed the return label - going back


----------



## momochi

Dear all,
I've went to the local Century 21 and got the Caber Isle.
I am not sure is this price very good since I read through the forum and seeing they authorized dealer always offering discount.
Here is my finding 







How's everyone think of it??


----------



## pammie20

It is very pretty I want that style I have the caber black MOP with the round face and the strap you have. I personally think you got a fantastic price.


----------



## momochi

Thank you


----------



## Pirard

I think you got a good price too.  I have that watch with a bronze/brown alligator strap.  I have been searching for a caber stainless band for it.


----------



## momochi

Thank you. I saw from the forum that you should go check the fossil outlet for the band or strap for Michele since they always offer good price.


----------



## LoveObsessed

Hi Everyone!  Just got these two Michele watches at Nordstrom Rack.  I've never seen the square shape or metal bracelet bands at my NR.  Couldn't decide in store, but I think I've decided to keep the Rose Gold Deco style. The Milou style is not even on the Michele website.  Is is a lower line?  BTW, the Rose Gold/leather combo is more $.

Which do you think? 

Also, does anyone have leather straps with Rose Gold hardware?  The one that came with does, but online straps are all stainless steel.  I'd like to get another strap set, but want RG HW to match.


----------



## windy

LoveObsessed said:


> Hi Everyone!  Just got these two Michele watches at Nordstrom Rack.  I've never seen the square shape or metal bracelet bands at my NR.  Couldn't decide in store, but I think I've decided to keep the Rose Gold Deco style. The Milou style is not even on the Michele website.  Is is a lower line?  BTW, the Rose Gold/leather combo is more $.
> 
> Which do you think?
> 
> Also, does anyone have leather straps with Rose Gold hardware?  The one that came with does, but online straps are all stainless steel.  I'd like to get another strap set, but want RG HW to match.



Like you, I prefer the Rose Gold Deco watch. I just saw the same two styles today at NR and definitely was drawn to the Deco watch. I think it is a beautiful watch! I actually ordered the Deco Rose Gold a few years ago at Christmas and it was constantly sold out. I think it was listed in Michele's limited edition watches. I finally gave up when they were not available. I was surprised to see it today. 

Good luck with your decision making. Let us know what you decide.


----------



## dichka

LoveObsessed said:


> Hi Everyone!  Just got these two Michele watches at Nordstrom Rack.  I've never seen the square shape or metal bracelet bands at my NR.  Couldn't decide in store, but I think I've decided to keep the Rose Gold Deco style. The Milou style is not even on the Michele website.  Is is a lower line?  BTW, the Rose Gold/leather combo is more $.
> 
> Which do you think?
> 
> Also, does anyone have leather straps with Rose Gold hardware?  The one that came with does, but online straps are all stainless steel.  I'd like to get another strap set, but want RG HW to match.



Milou is an older model. My mom bought herself a milou face last thanksgiving for $200 but we had trouble getting a bracelet because it was discontinued. It's still a beautiful watch!


----------



## bluediamond35

Milou is my choice. 2 tone is classic.


----------



## MissMarion

I have the square shaped Milou with diamonds, also bought at the Rack (last year). It is not a lower priced line, just discontinued as others noted.  I have seen Milou bracelet bands on eBay but they were at or near full price.  Having said that, I really like the look of the rose gold one that you posted!  If you buy leather straps direct from Michele you can specify a yellow or rose gold buckle instead of stainless steel. I think maybe you can do the same at Nordstrom. Might have to pay full price.


----------



## SarahJF

That Deco is GORGEOUS!!! It stands out and just goes so well with your beautiful rings. To me, it's a show stopper!


----------



## Pirard

Well, I know where I'm headed to tomorrow! I have been looking, in vain, for a rose gold deco w/black face.  I saw one last fall (Black Friday) at the fossil outlet, but passed on it in favor of other watches (what was I thinking?)  Enjoy both...if you can keep both!  Also, scour the outlets for a band.  If you can't find one that way, do go to Nordstroms and have them contact the Michele buyer.  They should be able to find one new.  If not, then do look on ebay.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

I can finally join!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Need some advice...which one would u pick and why?  I need to get a grad gift for my BFF!  Thanks! 



Or


----------



## jmaemonte

HeartMyMJs said:


> I can finally join!



Absolutely gorgeous!  Congrats!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

jmaemonte said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!  Congrats!



Thank you!!!


----------



## Pirard

HeartMyMJs said:


> Need some advice...which one would u pick and why?  I need to get a grad gift for my BFF!  Thanks!
> View attachment 2204345
> 
> 
> Or
> 
> View attachment 2204346



I would go for the one with the diamonds!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Pirard said:


> I would go for the one with the diamonds!


 
Thanks!!  I did!!


----------



## Marionpasadena

Had to share! Found this gorgeous watch pre-owned on eBay - it arrived today. It is the Michele Gold CSX 36, has a wonderful chevron pattern MOP face with so much luster and shimmer! I just can't stop looking at it!  It also has 1.10 ct. of diamonds!! They are graduated around the bezel and there are larger stones on each side around the 3 and 9. The stones are incredible and so nice and large. And timing is perfect - I have to go on an ugly business trip so at least I will have my beautiful "new" watch to look at in my boring meetings....


----------



## jmaemonte

Marionpasadena said:


> Had to share! Found this gorgeous watch pre-owned on eBay - it arrived today. It is the Michele Gold CSX 36, has a wonderful chevron pattern MOP face with so much luster and shimmer! I just can't stop looking at it!  It also has 1.10 ct. of diamonds!! They are graduated around the bezel and there are larger stones on each side around the 3 and 9. The stones are incredible and so nice and large. And timing is perfect - I have to go on an ugly business trip so at least I will have my beautiful "new" watch to look at in my boring meetings....



Gorgeous!  Congrats!


----------



## inch37

An Older style but soooo comfortable


----------



## atlcoach

inch37 said:


> An Older style but soooo comfortable
> View attachment 2235286
> View attachment 2235287
> View attachment 2235288



Very pretty!  Love the band!


----------



## Marionpasadena

Another Deco Diamond for me - this one is the GLAMOUR style. Lots of bling, much larger very brilliant diamonds around the face + the diamond taper bracelet. I bought this pre-owned and am super happy with it. Might be my favorite (for now).... (Excuse the sheepskin paint roll, I use that for my vintage bakelite  bracelets!)


----------



## jmaemonte

Marionpasadena said:


> Another Deco Diamond for me - this one is the GLAMOUR style. Lots of bling, much larger very brilliant diamonds around the face + the diamond taper bracelet. I bought this pre-owned and am super happy with it. Might be my favorite (for now).... (Excuse the sheepskin paint roll, I use that for my vintage bakelite  bracelets!)



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Marionpasadena said:


> Another Deco Diamond for me - this one is the GLAMOUR style. Lots of bling, much larger very brilliant diamonds around the face + the diamond taper bracelet. I bought this pre-owned and am super happy with it. Might be my favorite (for now).... (Excuse the sheepskin paint roll, I use that for my vintage bakelite  bracelets!)


 
So pretty!!!!


----------



## yourcoolness

Hi everyone! I'm new to the forum and just recently discovered Michele watches and although I absolutely love the Deco Diamond 16, I can't justify the price since I'm trying to save up for a house... not even when there's a F&F discount. 

I just found some great deals on Micheles at Off 5th and Nordstrom Rack and can't decide which one I like most. I think they are all discontinued already. What do you guys think of them?


----------



## yourcoolness

Oops, forgot one more. This one has a 16mm band. I realize now that I'm starting to think that the 16s look perfect on me in the bracelets but the leather straps look really narrow. Kinda awkward?


----------



## daze562

Those are both nice!  Also if you have a fossil outlet you can find some there as well!


----------



## daze562

I'd try to stick to one bracelet size and then hope you like the cases that they can go with since they can be interchangeable.  I started off with Sport Sails which were 20MM and then got a couple of the Serein which are 18mm, and if they were the same size I could have saved so much more $!!


----------



## Marionpasadena

yourcoolness said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new to the forum and just recently discovered Michele watches and although I absolutely love the Deco Diamond 16, I can't justify the price since I'm trying to save up for a house... not even when there's a F&F discount.
> 
> I just found some great deals on Micheles at Off 5th and Nordstrom Rack and can't decide which one I like most. I think they are all discontinued already. What do you guys think of them?


I'm partial to the ones with diamonds. I think they are more versatile. They are all really pretty styles though. I do agree with the comment from daze562 - it's most cost-effective to pick a size, like 16mm or 18mm, and then stick with that if you want to add a new watch head. Then you will have straps that work for both!


----------



## yourcoolness

Marionpasadena said:


> I'm partial to the ones with diamonds. I think they are more versatile. They are all really pretty styles though. I do agree with the comment from daze562 - it's most cost-effective to pick a size, like 16mm or 18mm, and then stick with that if you want to add a new watch head. Then you will have straps that work for both!





daze562 said:


> I'd try to stick to one bracelet size and then  hope you like the cases that they can go with since they can be  interchangeable.  I started off with Sport Sails which were 20MM and  then got a couple of the Serein which are 18mm, and if they were the  same size I could have saved so much more $!!




Thanks for the advice and tips! I did try to check out the Fossil outlets in SoCal, but they've moved all the higher end watches to the Watch Station International outlets. I didn't see deals quite as good as the ones you guys find at Fossil.
MarionPasadena, I love the two new watches you just posted! I'm so jealous.


----------



## atlcoach

yourcoolness said:


> Thanks for the advice and tips! I did try to check out the Fossil outlets in SoCal, but they've moved all the higher end watches to the Watch Station International outlets. I didn't see deals quite as good as the ones you guys find at Fossil.
> MarionPasadena, I love the two new watches you just posted! I'm so jealous.



Same here. Fossil outlets in Ga no longer carry Michele. I wish I would have stocked up when I had the chance!


----------



## Pzzlslvr

Help!!  I've bought 4 Michele watches in the last 6 months 'cause I can't find the one I really want - the limited edition Tropical Paradise Pink Flamingo from a few years ago.  I've been all over the net, emailed Michele customer service, etc.  Other than Ebay do any of you know of good web sites for preowned Michele's?  

At this rate I'm going to end up with all models but the Pink Flamingo!

Also, the Nordstrom rep told me yesterday that as of early August there will be a price increase on Michele watches - so if you've had your eye on one....


----------



## Marionpasadena

Pzzlslvr said:


> Help!!  I've bought 4 Michele watches in the last 6 months 'cause I can't find the one I really want - the limited edition Tropical Paradise Pink Flamingo from a few years ago.  I've been all over the net, emailed Michele customer service, etc.  Other than Ebay do any of you know of good web sites for preowned Michele's?
> 
> At this rate I'm going to end up with all models but the Pink Flamingo!
> 
> Also, the Nordstrom rep told me yesterday that as of early August there will be a price increase on Michele watches - so if you've had your eye on one....


I see the flamingo on ebay now and then - so keep checking.
Thanks for the info on the price increase!


----------



## Pzzlslvr

Thanks Marion - that's good to know they appear on Ebay.  The only problem is the deco glamour with the diamond strap keeps showing up there too!


----------



## Marionpasadena

Yes I know! I just bought the deco diamond glamour with the diamond band on eBay.  Yikes! But it is gorgeous for sure!


----------



## BellestChele

Pzzlslvr said:


> Also, the Nordstrom rep told me yesterday that as of early August there will be a price increase on Michele watches - so if you've had your eye on one....



My SA at Nordstrom told me the same thing. Did yours have any specifics? Mine didn't, just mentioned that prices were going up August 1st.


----------



## BellestChele

I can join the club again! I previously had a Michele watch and the style just wasn't me. I fell in love with this one at the Nordstrom Anniversary sale. Love at first sight!


----------



## Ali7364

BellestChele said:


> I can join the club again! I previously had a Michele watch and the style just wasn't me. I fell in love with this one at the Nordstrom Anniversary sale. Love at first sight!
> 
> View attachment 2257275



Pretty!!


----------



## BellestChele

Ali7364 said:


> Pretty!!



Thank you!


----------



## SarahJF

I bought the same one and have gotten LOTS of compliments on it....It's beautiful!  Good choice!


----------



## BellestChele

SarahJF said:


> I bought the same one and have gotten LOTS of compliments on it....It's beautiful!  Good choice!



Thanks, watch twin!  it's so beautiful. Definitely my favorite watch right now.


----------



## kprice1019

I'm new to michele but have always loved them. I'm looking into buying my first in the deco. I love the ones with the diamonds but a little out of my price range. So new would be the one without . I found this one on eBay for a good price but does anyone know if its a large face?


----------



## Pzzlslvr

BellestChele said:


> My SA at Nordstrom told me the same thing. Did yours have any specifics? Mine didn't, just mentioned that prices were going up August 1st.



*BellestChele*  She mentioned 20% - I have no idea if that's correct or even in the ballpark- just what she said.  She also mentioned that it had been 3 years since the last one.  I can't verify that either.


----------



## BellestChele

Pzzlslvr said:


> *BellestChele*  She mentioned 20% - I have no idea if that's correct or even in the ballpark- just what she said.  She also mentioned that it had been 3 years since the last one.  I can't verify that either.



Wow. That's quite a jump. I'm glad that I'm happy with the one I have now. Of course....now I'll just be thinking that I might need another one before August 1st so that I don't have to pay more.  I would really love a square one.


----------



## tictac43

kprice1019 said:


> I'm new to michele but have always loved them. I'm looking into buying my first in the deco. I love the ones with the diamonds but a little out of my price range. So new would be the one without . I found this one on eBay for a good price but does anyone know if its a large face?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2258585


this is really nice!


----------



## pammie20

I hope this works, I have a few Michele styles and last Friday I purchased a couple new watch bands and a new watch.  Why I never know.  I went looking for a two tone Michele but ended up with another round face  I have the same one without the diamonds on the numbers but something about this one caught my eye.  I was looking at the round two tone with the diamond markers but this one won out.  At first I was only getting the head since I had a couple straps to interchange but then I saw this blue patent leather one for $59.20 at Nordstrom (preview week) and fell in love.  

I also purchased the light color band as a switch up band but found that I like it on my Black MOP Caber with Rose Gold that I had and never wore with the black/green strap.  The black/green band seemed to make it too dressy for me but since I put the camel band on it I like it and I have been wearing every since.  

And to top it off, the SA sent my non-diamond CSX in for overhaul for no charge! Woohoo.  I am uploading the two pics I hope it works.


----------



## pammie20

Here is the other picture not sure what I did wrong


----------



## pammie20

And last one


----------



## BellestChele

pammie20 said:


> And last one



I love that blue strap!! What width is it? Did you get it on sale. Mine needs a 16mm band.


----------



## pammie20

BellestChele said:


> I love that blue strap!! What width is it? Did you get it on sale. Mine needs a 16mm band.


Thanks for the compliment at first I said I didn't want a patent leather band but when I saw this one - it just seemed to go with the silver/cool color of the face.  It was on sale at Nordstrom for $59.20.  I know there are some on sale on the Michele web site but seeing in person made all the difference.

It is an 18mm strap most of my watches are 18mm with the exception of my CSX 39mm I think it uses a 20mm band.


----------



## BellestChele

I'm going to have to check out my Nordstrom! I agree that seeing it I person makes a difference. This is my first watch that I can change the straps. It's really exciting to be able to change the while look of the watch.


----------



## pammie20

BellestChele said:


> I'm going to have to check out my Nordstrom! I agree that seeing it I person makes a difference. This is my first watch that I can change the straps. It's really exciting to be able to change the while look of the watch.


What is funny is the sale person kept changing the bands for the different watches that I tried on and I realized it was that simple - now I know why people have more than one strap duh lol

She tried to sell me the nordstrom anniversary Michele and though it is pretty I really think I want a two tone deco or serien.  I think they are so pretty and classic.  All m micheles are round face and I really would like a larger square face with the diamonds all around and not just on the makers.

Again thanks for the compliment I will now more likely purchase extra straps when I see them on sale.


----------



## BellestChele

pammie20 said:


> What is funny is the sale person kept changing the bands for the different watches that I tried on and I realized it was that simple - now I know why people have more than one strap duh lol
> 
> She tried to sell me the nordstrom anniversary Michele and though it is pretty I really think I want a two tone deco or serien.  I think they are so pretty and classic.  All m micheles are round face and I really would like a larger square face with the diamonds all around and not just on the makers.
> 
> Again thanks for the compliment I will now more likely purchase extra straps when I see them on sale.



The Anniversary Sale Michele watch is the one that I bought.  I would love to buy a larger square face now. They are addicting.


----------



## pammie20

BellestChele said:


> The Anniversary Sale Michele watch is the one that I bought.  I would love to buy a larger square face now. They are addicting.


Yes they are if the anniversary watch had been in the store I probably would have bought lol but it ws hard to gauge from the book and website.  It is very pretty.


----------



## BellestChele

pammie20 said:


> Yes they are if the anniversary watch had been in the store I probably would have bought lol but it ws hard to gauge from the book and website.  It is very pretty.



Yes, it's amazing in person. I had seen it on the website but after seeing it in person, I just couldn't say no. It was impossible to resist.


----------



## inch37

Some Michele watches and bands Half off 
http://www.michele.com/webapp/wcs/s...al-_-Product-_-20130715_MCH_Exclusive_Resend2


----------



## sweetart

BellestChele said:


> Thanks, watch twin!  it's so beautiful. Definitely my favorite watch right now.





BellestChele said:


> I can join the club again! I previously had a Michele watch and the style just wasn't me. I fell in love with this one at the Nordstrom Anniversary sale. Love at first sight!
> 
> View attachment 2257275



Love this! i just ordered one but am a little confused. Are you only able to swap leather bands on these watches?


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

I've been thinking about getting a Michele watch for a while. What's the cheapest I can realistically find one? (And I'm not talking about their jellybean or ceramics). I see them at the Rack all the time but usually 1/2 off retail. Can I do better?


----------



## BellestChele

sweetart said:


> Love this! i just ordered one but am a little confused. Are you only able to swap leather bands on these watches?



I was told by my SA at Nordstrom that you could swap bands but we only specifically talked about leather straps. I have one coming to me. But I don't know why you wouldn't be able to swap it with another 16mm metal band?


----------



## Shopmore

Hi ladies - quick question about the Deco with Diamonds- I got my battery replaced today and noticed after a couple of hours that the long thin hand for seconds stopped moving.  I hadn't noticed if I might've done something to turn it off.  Is there a way to turn it back on?


----------



## Marionpasadena

Each watch style takes a special bracelet. Some work with multiple styles. But it's wise to get the bracelet when you buy your watch... Just in case michele stops making the bracelet. This happened to me with a limited edition CSX gold watch. Thankfully I found one on eBay after months of looking


----------



## Marionpasadena

Shopmore said:


> Hi ladies - quick question about the Deco with Diamonds- I got my battery replaced today and noticed after a couple of hours that the long thin hand for seconds stopped moving.  I hadn't noticed if I might've done something to turn it off.  Is there a way to turn it back on?



You probably have to push one of the chrono buttons in. I usually take to Nordstrom's if the hands start moving differently and they know how to set it. Michele site has directions too.


----------



## Shopmore

Marionpasadena said:


> You probably have to push one of the chrono buttons in. I usually take to Nordstrom's if the hands start moving differently and they know how to set it. Michele site has directions too.



Okay, that sounds good.  I may take it to Nordstrom since I'll be stopping by there anyways.  It was funny because the place I took it for the battery change was the place that Nordstrom had recommended.  I just didn't want to feel scammed for $30.  I am always leery about those watch kiosks at the mall.


----------



## Pzzlslvr

shoppinggalnyc said:


> I've been thinking about getting a Michele watch for a while. What's the cheapest I can realistically find one? (And I'm not talking about their jellybean or ceramics). I see them at the Rack all the time but usually 1/2 off retail. Can I do better?




Personally I think the Rack has the best deals; all of the Michele's that I've seen there (except 1) has included the stainless steel band - which is generally around 300 retail.  Last time I was at the Rack there was a CSX with the band for the same price I paid for the watch alone at the Fossil outlet.  I've never seen the 16 18 or 10 bands at a Fossil outlet

However, the most Michele's I've seen at the Rack are 3-4 where my Fossil outlet generally has 20 - 30. If you are after a particular watch that might be an issue.


----------



## sassc

Pzzlslvr-i have the flamingo and the toucan micheles -you can see them in my pics in this thread.  I dont wear either of them but theyre so pretty to look at.  I keep saying i should put on ebay but no time!


----------



## Pzzlslvr

sassc said:


> Pzzlslvr-i have the flamingo and the toucan micheles -you can see them in my pics in this thread.  I dont wear either of them but theyre so pretty to look at.  I keep saying i should put on ebay but no time!



Oh I didn't miss them... poor little flamingo, all stuck in its cage


----------



## daze562

Pzzlslvr said:


> Personally I think the Rack has the best deals; all of the Michele's that I've seen there (except 1) has included the stainless steel band - which is generally around 300 retail.  Last time I was at the Rack there was a CSX with the band for the same price I paid for the watch alone at the Fossil outlet.  I've never seen the 16 18 or 10 bands at a Fossil outlet
> 
> However, the most Michele's I've seen at the Rack are 3-4 where my Fossil outlet generally has 20 - 30. If you are after a particular watch that might be an issue.


Try Amazon.com, I've bought from Jomashop, certified watch store, and watchsavings sellers.  Everything I see at nordstrom rack are all the ones that people usually don't want to buy.  It also seems that they all get the same ones no one wants, I went to all the nordstrom racks in Southern CA and the one in honolulu and they all had similar watches.. ceramics, jellybeans, urbans and decos with no diamonds. 

Or you can always wait for bloomingdales friends and family and save some money.  I'd rather save 20% on a model i really like than save 50% on ones that are nice but not the one I REALLY wanted.


----------



## yourcoolness

daze562 said:


> Try Amazon.com, I've bought from Jomashop, certified watch store, and watchsavings sellers.  Everything I see at nordstrom rack are all the ones that people usually don't want to buy.  It also seems that they all get the same ones no one wants, I went to all the nordstrom racks in Southern CA and the one in honolulu and they all had similar watches.. ceramics, jellybeans, urbans and decos with no diamonds.
> 
> Or you can always wait for bloomingdales friends and family and save some money.  I'd rather save 20% on a model i really like than save 50% on ones that are nice but not the one I REALLY wanted.



Ditto that! I'm waiting for the next bloomy's friends and family.


----------



## daze562

Just ordered this gold one to match the silver one I got for xmas!







___






___


but my all time favorite is this all gold sport sail that was a limited edition last year.


----------



## pammie20

just pretty i have been eyeing that one also thanks for sharing


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

thanks. I went in today and they had 4 but the SA told me they get replens of 10 at a time and I just missed a bunch last week (6 were sold). I'm going to keep my eyes open.



Pzzlslvr said:


> Personally I think the Rack has the best deals; all of the Michele's that I've seen there (except 1) has included the stainless steel band - which is generally around 300 retail.  Last time I was at the Rack there was a CSX with the band for the same price I paid for the watch alone at the Fossil outlet.  I've never seen the 16 18 or 10 bands at a Fossil outlet
> 
> However, the most Michele's I've seen at the Rack are 3-4 where my Fossil outlet generally has 20 - 30. If you are after a particular watch that might be an issue.


----------



## BelleofBaubles

Having a toddler that sometimes is still carried with my watch-wearing hand, I decided to retire my diamonds-on-the-outside-of-the-face (non-Michele) watch I'd had since hubs and I were married...at least until I can stop worrying about banging it around. 

After much searching, I found this classy beauty at my Rack. I know it's a discontinued style but I thought it was perfect. I love it when motherhood and style combine for good.


----------



## BreadnGem

BelleofBaubles said:


> Having a toddler that sometimes is still carried with my watch-wearing hand, I decided to retire my diamonds-on-the-outside-of-the-face (non-Michele) watch I'd had since hubs and I were married...at least until I can stop worrying about banging it around.
> 
> After much searching, I found this classy beauty at my Rack. I know it's a discontinued style but I thought it was perfect. I love it when motherhood and style combine for good.



This is nice! Pretty yet practical


----------



## inch37

How much is the discount at the rack... We have one not close.. Just wondering is the discount more than the 50% that website does yearly on some styles


----------



## fashiongal1

I love this Michele Serein Watch - but have tiny, tiny wrists. Do you think it's too large on me?


----------



## fashiongal1

daze562 said:


> Just ordered this gold one to match the silver one I got for xmas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ___
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ___
> 
> 
> but my all time favorite is this all gold sport sail that was a limited edition last year.


 
I love them both! I want a two tone - but I'm afraid it's too large for my miniscule wrist  I've posted a separate post about it...


----------



## emchhardy

Yes, it does look a little out of proportion.


----------



## Bag*Snob

Way too big.


----------



## fashiongal1

Thanks, I thought so but I love the watch.....appreciate your honest opinions!


----------



## Phillyfan

I disagree. I think you can wear it! I have same watch in the two-tone.


----------



## Tygriss

The watch band is huge and would need to be adjusted, but I think the large face looks great! (Then again, I also wear large face watches.)


----------



## Dett

It looks good.  Depends on how you wear it.


----------



## Jesssh

I think it's too big.

I suppose if it were a statement piece... But I wouldn't wear it.


----------



## zippie

I love and wear big faced watches but this watch is way too big for your itty bitty wrists.


----------



## inch37

Fuzzy nordstroms rack pictures


----------



## krawford

Oh yeah!!


----------



## Mimmy

I have tiny wrists and love to wear big watches, but this one looks too big.


----------



## prettycitygirl

I think it's too big.


----------



## chessmont

I think it is too big.


----------



## daze562

to me it looks fine.  I like big watches, and my wrists are pretty small too.


----------



## sweetart

Marionpasadena said:


> Each watch style takes a special bracelet. Some work with multiple styles. But it's wise to get the bracelet when you buy your watch... Just in case michele stops making the bracelet. This happened to me with a limited edition CSX gold watch. Thankfully I found one on eBay after months of looking





BellestChele said:


> I was told by my SA at Nordstrom that you could swap bands but we only specifically talked about leather straps. I have one coming to me. But I don't know why you wouldn't be able to swap it with another 16mm metal band?



Makes sense. I went in and confirmed that you can switch out the leather bands but not the metal. Thank you both!


----------



## sweetart

inch37 said:


> Fuzzy nordstroms rack pictures



Do you happen to know how much the white ones were?


----------



## Jujuma

I love big, but this one is a little too big.


----------



## HauteRN

zippie said:


> I love and wear big faced watches but this watch is way too big for your itty bitty wrists.



Agree!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

A very pretty watch, but too big. Maybe they have a smaller size?


----------



## BagsLover76

I like big watches, but yours is too big.


----------



## Marionpasadena

sweetart said:


> makes sense. I went in and confirmed that you can switch out the leather bands but not the metal. Thank you both!



that's right, each watch has one style bracelet metal bands and those are usually designed to fit the particular watch.


----------



## BelleofBaubles

inch37 said:


> How much is the discount at the rack... We have one not close.. Just wondering is the discount more than the 50% that website does yearly on some styles



I honestly have no idea how Rack does their pricing. I think it has something to do with the style and how long it's been there. In the past I've gotten a csx grand carousel with silicon band for $150. Most recently my non-diamond milou park with bracelet was $312 (originally $695). 

I think Rack is a good deal if you're not needing a certain style at an exact moment. Ours (there are 2 near me) tend to get the same style with different band options at the same time before new ones get sent.


----------



## inch37

sweetart said:


> Do you happen to know how much the white ones were?



I'm sorry no ... No one was was at the case to open it.. I got there as soon as it opened


----------



## Pirard

Fossil Outlet at the Jersey Shore Outlets had buy one, get one 50% off.  They had tons of Micheles...bought a rose gold and stainless CSX ($699) and an oblong urban stainless ($350) both had diamonds.  Both watch heads retailed for over $1400 each; I paid $525 for each.


----------



## SharonRu

I like big, but this looks a bit too big...


----------



## cartier_love

waaaaaaaaaaaay too big


----------



## lizz66

I personally like big watches but find this to be way too big


----------



## Marionpasadena

I just saw a notice from Michele and they are making this style now in the 16mm size so you might try that. The Serein is a beautiful watch! I have it in the two-tone and love it!


----------



## fashion16

Too big for my taste


----------



## fashiongal1

Marionpasadena said:


> I just saw a notice from Michele and they are making this style now in the 16mm size so you might try that. The Serein is a beautiful watch! I have it in the two-tone and love it!


Thanks! I saw it at   Neimans! So pretty! I may get it in two tone


----------



## MyDogTink

I have really tiny wrists(I wear kids' bracelets). I have a large M watch which looks good. I'm thinking this may not look too large once the bracelet gets adjusted accordingly for your wrist. Can that be done to give you a better idea before you decide?


----------



## SharonRu

jennnn said:


> Ladies I need your help - torn between the Michele deco xl and standard size!!! I can't decide - any insight you guys can provide is awesome



I am having this exact issue. Can't decide. Which did you end up getting and are you happy?
Thanks!


----------



## Pzzlslvr

^^  I have both a deco XL and standard size but they are very different.  My XL is a non diamond dial (I think the diamonds ringing the bezel detract from the clean lines - personal preference!) but the standard size is an older glamor model.  The XL can hold it's own in a stack but the standard size can be overwhelmed rather easily.  My suggestion (if you haven't done it already) is to go and try them on at Nordstrom, etc where they are likely to have both and see what you like.


----------



## SharonRu

Pzzlslvr said:


> ^^  I have both a deco XL and standard size but they are very different.  My XL is a non diamond dial (I think the diamonds ringing the bezel detract from the clean lines - personal preference!) but the standard size is an older glamor model.  The XL can hold it's own in a stack but the standard size can be overwhelmed rather easily.  My suggestion (if you haven't done it already) is to go and try them on at Nordstrom, etc where they are likely to have both and see what you like.



Thank you! I did just that last night. Bloomingdales is going to be having I guess it's the friends and family sale next week? Regardless, I tried on both in preparation. Both with the diamond bezel.  I decided on the regular size with diamond bezel, because, I agree with you on the XL, the diamonds not only detracted from it, but it made me feel a bit over the top and seemed to swallow my arm. 
And I like your thinking - I can always get an XL without the bezel at a later time.
Thanks again!


----------



## Marionpasadena

That sounds like a good plan. I have the deco glamour 18 size and the regular deco diamond. The 18 size for me is just the right size.


----------



## iLuvShoesNBags

Where is the best place to get a Michele watch discounted?  I want to get the Deco style with diamonds.  Are they included in Bloomy's F&F sale?


----------



## Shopmore

iLuvShoesNBags said:


> Where is the best place to get a Michele watch discounted? I want to get the Deco style with diamonds. Are they included in Bloomy's F&F sale?


 
I purchased the deco w/ diamonds face at the Watch Station International in Orlando.  The face was about $600.  They usually have a selection of straps on sale too. Sometimes they run a buy one strap, get one for 50% off.


----------



## SharonRu

iLuvShoesNBags said:


> Where is the best place to get a Michele watch discounted? I want to get the Deco style with diamonds. Are they included in Bloomy's F&F sale?


 
I am almost 100% sure they are included in F and F sale.  Also, Nordstroms will mach prices,sothey will give you 20% off as well during the Bloomingdales sale.  Good Luck!


----------



## alliemia

sweetart said:


> Makes sense. I went in and confirmed that you can switch out the leather bands but not the metal. Thank you both!



You can use leather or metal. I hate leather, and any Michele I had with leather I buy the metal band.


----------



## BagLover79

Hi All! Just scored these two Michele watches at the Fossil Labor Day Sale. What do you think? Are they keepers? I love the two tone CSX but on the fence with the rose gold ceramic deco.


----------



## pammie20

Really pretty I like both - I like the deco style ceramic - do you mind telling us what was the price.  I don't have a fossil that carries Michele here.  Thanks for sharing. Is the CSX two tone or just silver.  I have the silver with diamonds at the dial and want the gold one.

Thanks it is hard to tell on my computer.


----------



## Marionpasadena

BagLover79 said:


> Hi All! Just scored these two Michele watches at the Fossil Labor Day Sale. What do you think? Are they keepers? I love the two tone CSX but on the fence with the rose gold ceramic deco.



They are both really lovely but for me i prefer the classic yellow gold or the stainless finishes. Are you able to switch out and wear a strap on the ceramic? I'm also curious about the prices. That might be a deciding factor too.


----------



## BagLover79

pammie20 said:


> Really pretty I like both - I like the deco style ceramic - do you mind telling us what was the price.  I don't have a fossil that carries Michele here.  Thanks for sharing. Is the CSX two tone or just silver.  I have the silver with diamonds at the dial and want the gold one.
> 
> Thanks it is hard to tell on my computer.


Hi. Thanks for responding. The CSX is a two tone face with diamond markers. Fossil was having a buy 1 and get 1 for 50% off sale; however, I got an even better deal than that. When I went to fossil on Thurs night one of the sales associates told me that the Michele watches were included in the 25% off everything; plus, get 50% the 2nd watch; however, Michele was not supposed to be included in this sale. So I ended up getting both for $675. The CSX was originally $299 and the deco was originally $699.  I got both with 25% off and then the CSX was an additional 50% off.  The manager said that she had to give me this price because the sales associate made a mistake. I was on the fence because I wasn't really planning on buying two watches, but how could I pass up the deal. I also wasn't too sure about the brown ceramic and rose gold because I may get sick of the color which is why I wanted to get your opinions


----------



## BagLover79

Marionpasadena said:


> They are both really lovely but for me i prefer the classic yellow gold or the stainless finishes. Are you able to switch out and wear a strap on the ceramic? I'm also curious about the prices. That might be a deciding factor too.


Thank you! The ceramic watches do not have bands that you can change.


----------



## pammie20

I would definately keep both and I would love to get the gold also.  I find myself looking at the silver one that I have.  I recently put a pink alligator strap on it.  Funny how the strap changes the entire look of the watch and makes you love all over again.

After seeing the square face in the ceramic I like it more than the round brown ceramic.  I say kep both however if you don't think you will use it then return a good buy is not a buy if you are not going to use.

Good luck and thanks for sharing.


----------



## BagLover79

pammie20 said:


> I would definately keep both and I would love to get the gold also.  I find myself looking at the silver one that I have.  I recently put a pink alligator strap on it.  Funny how the strap changes the entire look of the watch and makes you love all over again.
> 
> After seeing the square face in the ceramic I like it more than the round brown ceramic.  I say kep both however if you don't think you will use it then return a good buy is not a buy if you are not going to use.
> 
> Good luck and thanks for sharing.


Thank you Pammie20 for the advice! Fossil has a 90 day return policy, so I'm going to think long and hard. I collect Michele watches so I just want to make sure that I get the right ones for my collection in addition to loving all my watches so that I get much wear out of them. Thanks again!


----------



## pammie20

I completely understand I am addicted to them also even when I say no more


----------



## NANI1972

Marionpasadena said:


> Another Deco Diamond for me - this one is the GLAMOUR style. Lots of bling, much larger very brilliant diamonds around the face + the diamond taper bracelet. I bought this pre-owned and am super happy with it. Might be my favorite (for now).... (Excuse the sheepskin paint roll, I use that for my vintage bakelite  bracelets!)



Love it! Gorgeous!


----------



## pammie20

Good evening,

Just wanted to share that I purchased a diamond jetway from our local rack.  Went to the nordstrom store to pick up my Michele that had been overhauled and walked into the rack and they had quite a few diamonds.  Three milou's a diamond CSX and the jetway.  There was another diamond style that I was not familiar with.  As much as I want a two tone diamond I couldn't resist the clean look of the jetway with the MOP face.   I tried the CSX but I prefered the jetway.  All had the SS band but the funny this is that I prefer the leather band and as luck would have it - the 18mm fits and I had my CSX w/diamond markers and pink alligator strap on.  I switched the band on the spot and told her to leave the other band off and it was SOLD 

Couldn't complain - the retail price for $1895 and I paid $847 + tax.  Not bad I would say.  I will post pics tomorrow since I am not in the same spot as the camera and watch.

Thanks for letting me share, Michele watches are addictive and just gorgeous.


----------



## BagLover79

BagLover79 said:


> Hi All! Just scored these two Michele watches at the Fossil Labor Day Sale. What do you think? Are they keepers? I love the two tone CSX but on the fence with the rose gold ceramic deco.


 
Ended up going back to fossil because I really wasn't in love with the brown ceramic rose gold deco that I had purchased. This lovely beauty had just arrived at the store and so I did a switch a roo! Only paid $39 more than what I paid for the ceramic. It's a rose gold stainless steel caber and its gorg in in person. So glad I didn't settle for the ceramic watch.  What do you all think?


----------



## BagLover79

pammie20 said:


> Good evening,
> 
> Just wanted to share that I purchased a diamond jetway from our local rack.  Went to the nordstrom store to pick up my Michele that had been overhauled and walked into the rack and they had quite a few diamonds.  Three milou's a diamond CSX and the jetway.  There was another diamond style that I was not familiar with.  As much as I want a two tone diamond I couldn't resist the clean look of the jetway with the MOP face.   I tried the CSX but I prefered the jetway.  All had the SS band but the funny this is that I prefer the leather band and as luck would have it - the 18mm fits and I had my CSX w/diamond markers and pink alligator strap on.  I switched the band on the spot and told her to leave the other band off and it was SOLD
> 
> Couldn't complain - the retail price for $1895 and I paid $847 + tax.  Not bad I would say.  I will post pics tomorrow since I am not in the same spot as the camera and watch.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share, Michele watches are addictive and just gorgeous.


Good score! Congrats. They are indeed addictive.


----------



## AllThingsLuxury

BagLover79 said:


> Ended up going back to fossil because I really wasn't in love with the brown ceramic rose gold deco that I had purchased. This lovely beauty had just arrived at the store and so I did a switch a roo! Only paid $39 more than what I paid for the ceramic. It's a rose gold stainless steel caber and its gorg in in person. So glad I didn't settle for the ceramic watch.  What do you all think?



Great decision, I like this watch much better too!


----------



## pammie20

Great decision the rose gold caber is very pretty and classic.


----------



## pammie20

A promised here is the Diamond Jetway I switched the SS band for my pink alligator band.


----------



## pammie20

Here is the SS Band


----------



## atlcoach

BagLover79 said:


> Ended up going back to fossil because I really wasn't in love with the brown ceramic rose gold deco that I had purchased. This lovely beauty had just arrived at the store and so I did a switch a roo! Only paid $39 more than what I paid for the ceramic. It's a rose gold stainless steel caber and its gorg in in person. So glad I didn't settle for the ceramic watch.  What do you all think?



I love it! Great choice!


----------



## atlcoach

pammie20 said:


> A promised here is the Diamond Jetway I switched the SS band for my pink alligator band.



So pretty!!


----------



## skyqueen

BagLover79 said:


> Ended up going back to fossil because I really wasn't in love with the brown ceramic rose gold deco that I had purchased. This lovely beauty had just arrived at the store and so I did a switch a roo! Only paid $39 more than what I paid for the ceramic. It's a rose gold stainless steel caber and its gorg in in person. So glad I didn't settle for the ceramic watch.  What do you all think?



Terrific!


----------



## BagLover79

Thanks everyone! I'm really happy with my choice too. The rose gold is so beautiful and its so hard to find the bands at fossil because they don't get them in that often. They mostly only have the faces and you usually have to pair it with a leather band. They sometimes have the face already paired with the SS band, and sell it as a set, which was the case with the Caber watch that I got. So of course, I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## Marionpasadena

BagLover79 said:


> Ended up going back to fossil because I really wasn't in love with the brown ceramic rose gold deco that I had purchased. This lovely beauty had just arrived at the store and so I did a switch a roo! Only paid $39 more than what I paid for the ceramic. It's a rose gold stainless steel caber and its gorg in in person. So glad I didn't settle for the ceramic watch.  What do you all think?


That's gorgeous!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Marionpasadena

pammie20 said:


> A promised here is the Diamond Jetway I switched the SS band for my pink alligator band.


REALLY PRETTY!  I love it with the pink band too.


----------



## pammie20

Marionpasadena said:


> REALLY PRETTY!  I love it with the pink band too.


Thanks - I really don't know what started me on the pink strap but I am on the hunt for a pretty brugundy strap that is not too pricey.


----------



## Pirard

BagLover79 said:


> Hi All! Just scored these two Michele watches at the Fossil Labor Day Sale. What do you think? Are they keepers? I love the two tone CSX but on the fence with the rose gold ceramic deco.



Love the choco ceramic for fall! I have a Tahitian choco ceramic and I wear it all fall/winter long.  I have a white deco ceramic that lives on my wrist spring/summer.  I also adore the MOP face on the deco...the Tahitian's face is enamel (pretty but not stunning).

ETA: just saw that you swapped for a rose gold...good choice! That's a beauty too! Wear it in very good health.


----------



## FacundaRhose

I have the large brown sail sport.
I switch it with 3 straps -brown rubber, red patent and pink alligator.
so versatile!


----------



## FacundaRhose




----------



## pammie20

Funny I have seen this sport sail a couple times and didn't like but seeing it with the red/burgundy band makes a difference.  I have been on the hunt for a cranberry/red strap for my watch.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## FacundaRhose

pammie20 said:


> Funny I have seen this sport sail a couple times and didn't like but seeing it with the red/burgundy band makes a difference.  I have been on the hunt for a cranberry/red strap for my watch.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.



it's a brighter more basic red, I'll post another picture in better lighting when I have a chance.


----------



## FacundaRhose

here you go...


----------



## pammie20

That is very pretty.


----------



## BagLover79

FacundaRhose said:


> here you go...
> View attachment 2355828


Pretty! I have a blue sport sail and love it.


----------



## LVoeletters

Does anyone have experience in selling their micheles? I want to sell
My caber to put towards a cartier, but I'm having a hard time. I tried doing a trade in but they apparently don't sell well. So... Blah :/


----------



## missyb

LVoeletters said:


> Does anyone have experience in selling their micheles? I want to sell
> My caber to put towards a cartier, but I'm having a hard time. I tried doing a trade in but they apparently don't sell well. So... Blah :/




Honestly for what you would get for it you would be better keeping it. I asked how much I would get for my deco diamond and the price was laughable. I also am looking to get a cartier either a bb or a Chanel j12 just can't decide. What are u looking to get?


----------



## LVoeletters

missyb said:


> Honestly for what you would get for it you would be better keeping it. I asked how much I would get for my deco diamond and the price was laughable. I also am looking to get a cartier either a bb or a Chanel j12 just can't decide. What are u looking to get?



Ugh really?? I was hoping to get almost half of what it's worth now, I wish I knew that this would be the case on Michele watches. I want  the BB. J12 I feel like was hot and now it's lukewarm unless you're a diehard fan. But I'm biased and therefore say go for the bb! I hope to one day get the all gold bb and the all gold with diamonds! But that's for the next couple of decades &#128556;


----------



## missyb

LVoeletters said:


> Ugh really?? I was hoping to get almost half of what it's worth now, I wish I knew that this would be the case on Michele watches. I want  the BB. J12 I feel like was hot and now it's lukewarm unless you're a diehard fan. But I'm biased and therefore say go for the bb! I hope to one day get the all gold bb and the all gold with diamonds! But that's for the next couple of decades &#128556;




I'm going on Saturday to make my final decision I love the stainless steel bb just not sure of the size either 36 or 42. What size r u getting?


----------



## BagLover79

LVoeletters said:


> Ugh really?? I was hoping to get almost half of what it's worth now, I wish I knew that this would be the case on Michele watches. I want  the BB. J12 I feel like was hot and now it's lukewarm unless you're a diehard fan. But I'm biased and therefore say go for the bb! I hope to one day get the all gold bb and the all gold with diamonds! But that's for the next couple of decades &#128556;


No they dont sell well on ebay. I sold one of mine (black noir deco with diamonds) and only got $500 for it. Mind you, I didn't pay full price for it either though.  I believe I only paid around $699 for it at Fossil, so I got more than half but for what it's worth, didn't get much as all.


----------



## Marionpasadena

BagLover79 said:


> No they dont sell well on ebay. I sold one of mine (black noir deco with diamonds) and only got $500 for it. Mind you, I didn't pay full price for it either though.  I believe I only paid around $699 for it at Fossil, so I got more than half but for what it's worth, didn't get much as all.


I've had success with selling pre-owned Michele watches - the ones that have diamonds. I haven't paid retail except for one that I know I will keep. All the ones that I bought pre-owned I have enjoyed wearing, and when I was ready for a change, I've been very pleased with what I got when I sold them. That said though - obviously if you're investing in a Cartier or Rolex watch, you expect that those will retain more of their value. My Cartier panther is worth more now used than when I bought it, mostly because of the rise in gold prices...


----------



## LVoeletters

Marionpasadena said:


> I've had success with selling pre-owned Michele watches - the ones that have diamonds. I haven't paid retail except for one that I know I will keep. All the ones that I bought pre-owned I have enjoyed wearing, and when I was ready for a change, I've been very pleased with what I got when I sold them. That said though - obviously if you're investing in a Cartier or Rolex watch, you expect that those will retain more of their value. My Cartier panther is worth more now used than when I bought it, mostly because of the rise in gold prices...



Mine has diamonds- it's the caber- steel, I think I would be more apt to keep it if it were all rosé gold but if I have the bb it feels like a waste to hold onto it. Your successful sells- what percentage of the current retail did you set the initial bid to?


----------



## Marionpasadena

I listed for a little more than I paid pre-owned and offered as a buy it now and also best offer. So it was probably about 1/2-2/3 of full retail. I really didn't consider the retail though - I based my selling price on what I paid which was less than retail. I hope this is helpful. 



LVoeletters said:


> Mine has diamonds- it's the caber- steel, I think I would be more apt to keep it if it were all rosé gold but if I have the bb it feels like a waste to hold onto it. Your successful sells- what percentage of the current retail did you set the initial bid to?


----------



## iLuvShoesNBags

Can one of you Michele experts help me out?  

I was trying out the Deco diamond watches at Saks, and there were three sizes (a small, medium, and large face).  I decided I liked the medium face best in a gold tone.  Now that I am hunting for a deal online, I have no idea what mm the medium case size was...guess I shoulda checked that!!!!  Anyhoo, does anyone know what size the case size for the medium face is?  Is it 33 x 35?  I am lost!!!!

Thanks!


----------



## Marionpasadena

I believe there is a 16mm size, 18mm, and then the xl is 20 mm. So you probably want the 18mm size. I believe the Michele site also lists dimensions.


----------



## iLuvShoesNBags

Marionpasadena said:


> I believe there is a 16mm size, 18mm, and then the xl is 20 mm. So you probably want the 18mm size. I believe the Michele site also lists dimensions.



That is for the strap size though, no?  I want to know the case size... hmm...


----------



## Marionpasadena

Yes that's right. I'm not sure of case measurements. I always see the watches referred to by the strap mm size. I suggest you look on the Michele site - the case measurements are probably listed there.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Is it possible to get a watch refinished. I love my butterfly extreme so much that I wear it nearly everyday. The casing and band are getting scratched up nothing awful but I'm just curious about what can be done.  I got it polished a few months back but I'm just wondering if there are any other options. This is a photo of it new even it can't back to this close would be nice.


----------



## windy

LVoeletters said:


> Does anyone have experience in selling their micheles? I want to sell
> My caber to put towards a cartier, but I'm having a hard time. I tried doing a trade in but they apparently don't sell well. So... Blah :/



I know you posted this last month, but I just read it today. I personally have had good luck selling some Michele watches through eBay. One Michele watch that I picked up for $700 on clearance, I was able to sell for $1499.00 on eBay. I made a good bit of money. I have sold some Michele CSX watches, but only made about $100.00 profit. You could always give it a try. Good luck to you!


----------



## bougainvillier

FacundaRhose said:


> here you go...
> View attachment 2355828




Love the red!


----------



## anabanana745

There are some Michele's on hautelook today. Price reduction is not very significant but it rarely is on hautelook.


----------



## daze562

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Is it possible to get a watch refinished. I love my butterfly extreme so much that I wear it nearly everyday. The casing and band are getting scratched up nothing awful but I'm just curious about what can be done.  I got it polished a few months back but I'm just wondering if there are any other options. This is a photo of it new even it can't back to this close would be nice.
> 
> View attachment 2387366



Nordstrom can send the watch out to Michele for refinishing, they told me it would take about 2 months so I haven't done it yet.


----------



## sevilla

ellie1 said:


> Ok, here it is. I just brought this new python strap on sale at nordstrom, but the watch originally came with the stainless steel bracelet in silver.


Stunningly gorgeous!!! I have the large and small Jelly watches by Michele...love the bright colors and versatility. But have always wanted something more classic, with diamonds...like this! So so pretty...!!


----------



## sunnysideup8283

daze562 said:


> Nordstrom can send the watch out to Michele for refinishing, they told me it would take about 2 months so I haven't done it yet.



Awesome thanks for the reply.  2 months without my watch would be hard but I'm gonna look into. It's winter so maybe since I'll be wearing long sleeves I won't miss it so much.


----------



## llmar304

My new Deco 16


----------



## llmar304

Sorry, I don't know how my image posted twice :&#8226;/


----------



## Lavidav

Gift to self...


----------



## MyDogTink

Very pretty Michele watches everyone. And 'gifts to self' are the best!!!!


----------



## llmar304

MyDogTink said:


> Very pretty Michele watches everyone. And 'gifts to self' are the best!!!!




Yes! The watches on this thread are gorgeous...so much that I need to stop looking, lol!  My two-tone Deco 16 is my gift to myself as well & my very first MICHELE.  I can't wait to change it up with pretty straps.


----------



## lucydee

BellestChele said:


> I can join the club again! I previously had a Michele watch and the style just wasn't me. I fell in love with this one at the Nordstrom Anniversary sale. Love at first sight!
> 
> View attachment 2257275




Hi BellestChele 
I love this watch, and would like to know if you can share the model number of this Michele Watch?  It is absolutely Gorgeous!  I want to show my husband bec he asked me what I want for Christmas and I need a good watch and love this one.


Thanks for your help!


----------



## BellestChele

lucydee said:


> Hi BellestChele
> I love this watch, and would like to know if you can share the model number of this Michele Watch?  It is absolutely Gorgeous!  I want to show my husband bec he asked me what I want for Christmas and I need a good watch and love this one.
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help!



Hi there! Nice to see a familiar face on another part of tpf.  Here is the model number for my watch: MW23A01A1025. I was browsing on Nordstrom tonight, dreaming of another Michele watch, and I honestly don't remember seeing it on there. So I'm not sure if it's still available. But hopefully I just missed it! Also, I found an alternative that's very similar, I'll PM you.


----------



## lucydee

BellestChele said:


> Hi there! Nice to see a familiar face on another part of tpf.  Here is the model number for my watch: MW23A01A1025. I was browsing on Nordstrom tonight, dreaming of another Michele watch, and I honestly don't remember seeing it on there. So I'm not sure if it's still available. But hopefully I just missed it! Also, I found an alternative that's very similar, I'll PM you.



Thanks so much!
Yes as of lately I am into jewelry not handbags so much.
So I often browse jewelry forum to see what's new and what the girls are buying.
Thanks so much and have a good day!


----------



## TheyCallMeDiva

Hi ladies!

So a tough dilemma: I am turning 20 soon! I have a job that pays really well for a college student, and I'm expecting to work basically every day when I get home for break. Since it's my birthday + Christmas + I'm going back to work + it's been a rough semester + I DESERVE IT!, I want to buy myself a Michele watch. I found this one at a discount store for $6oo.oo [I know 100% that it's real], and I don't know, should I treat myself and get it?! I was also debating an Alexander Wang Rocco in rose gold, but I already have a Rebecca Minkoff M.A.C. duffle bag in black, and it's more practical for carrying things than the Rocco for school.

I don't know, ladies, how does it sound to you?! Rocco, Michele, or none?!

http://www.baltimorediamonds.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/decodia.jpg


----------



## MyDogTink

TheyCallMeDiva said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> So a tough dilemma: I am turning 20 soon! I have a job that pays really well for a college student, and I'm expecting to work basically every day when I get home for break. Since it's my birthday + Christmas + I'm going back to work + it's been a rough semester + I DESERVE IT!, I want to buy myself a Michele watch. I found this one at a discount store for $6oo.oo [I know 100% that it's real], and I don't know, should I treat myself and get it?! I was also debating an Alexander Wang Rocco in rose gold, but I already have a Rebecca Minkoff M.A.C. duffle bag in black, and it's more practical for carrying things than the Rocco for school.
> 
> I don't know, ladies, how does it sound to you?! Rocco, Michele, or none?!
> 
> http://www.baltimorediamonds.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/decodia.jpg



I'm all for you treating yourself. Sounds like you know you can afford it without incurring unnecessary debt (geez, I sound like Suze Orman when she says either 'denied' or 'approved'). I think you need to figure out if it's a watch or a bag that you really want and will use. That's a great price for the watch as long as you are absolutely sure it's authentic. Something else to consider, if you pass on the watch now, do you think you could get it in the future at that good price? GL - seems like you're on a good track with working, school and finances.


----------



## Lavidav

TheyCallMeDiva said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> So a tough dilemma: I am turning 20 soon! I have a job that pays really well for a college student, and I'm expecting to work basically every day when I get home for break. Since it's my birthday + Christmas + I'm going back to work + it's been a rough semester + I DESERVE IT!, I want to buy myself a Michele watch. I found this one at a discount store for $6oo.oo [I know 100% that it's real], and I don't know, should I treat myself and get it?! I was also debating an Alexander Wang Rocco in rose gold, but I already have a Rebecca Minkoff M.A.C. duffle bag in black, and it's more practical for carrying things than the Rocco for school.
> 
> I don't know, ladies, how does it sound to you?! Rocco, Michele, or none?!
> 
> http://www.baltimorediamonds.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/decodia.jpg




That's a good deal. If it's not too late I would go with the watch. Rocco's go on sale after every season. The watch will remain timeless.


----------



## MidNiteSun

Hi everyone - I need your help please. I'm getting ready to buy myself a Michele watch. This will be my 1st Michele watch. I'm torn between the MOP & the Releve. Also not sure if I should get rose gold with diamonds or silver with diamonds. 

What do you think I should get?  All inputs are greatly appreciated.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

MyDogTink said:


> I'm all for you treating yourself. Sounds like you know you can afford it without incurring unnecessary debt (geez, I sound like Suze Orman when she says either 'denied' or 'approved'). I think you need to figure out if it's a watch or a bag that you really want and will use. That's a great price for the watch as long as you are absolutely sure it's authentic. Something else to consider, if you pass on the watch now, do you think you could get it in the future at that good price? GL - seems like you're on a good track with working, school and finances.




That is a tough choice. I'm gonna say Michele 1st then get your wang later. 

I got my Michele as a graduation gift and I absolutely love it and wear it everyday. 

I literally just ordered my 1st wang a matte black iridescent Rocco. I've always wanted one and got it on sale. So like a previous poster pointed out you'll be able to get a Rocco on sale. 

I always also like to point out that some fossil outlets carry Michele and I see some good deals there.


----------



## TheyCallMeDiva

Do you ladies prefer the round CSX or the rectangular Deco model usually? And do you honestly think it's worth the investment? I posted above that I just got a diamond Deco [at least I *think* it's a Deco!] for $6oo.oo! Like is that even a good price? I'm so new to Michele, I've just admired them from afar for forever!


----------



## Shopmore

Nordstrom.com is having a sale on Michele watches now through Tuesday, December 24th.


----------



## Lavidav

MidNiteSun said:


> Hi everyone - I need your help please. I'm getting ready to buy myself a Michele watch. This will be my 1st Michele watch. I'm torn between the MOP & the Releve. Also not sure if I should get rose gold with diamonds or silver with diamonds.
> 
> What do you think I should get?  All inputs are greatly appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 2430876
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2430877




The Deco on the bottom is a must!


----------



## daze562

Shopmore said:


> Nordstrom.com is having a sale on Michele watches now through Tuesday, December 24th.



Yes, pretty nice deal 20% off!  Great deals off the case, but if you're going to get the bracelet look on ebay, you can usually find them for a lot less.


----------



## daze562

MidNiteSun said:


> Hi everyone - I need your help please. I'm getting ready to buy myself a Michele watch. This will be my 1st Michele watch. I'm torn between the MOP & the Releve. Also not sure if I should get rose gold with diamonds or silver with diamonds.
> 
> What do you think I should get?  All inputs are greatly appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 2430876
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2430877



I would go for the silver instead of rose gold.


----------



## daze562

I just got the Gold Serein!! from my husband for our anniversary to match the silver one he gave me last anniversary   I can't wait to go get it sized!!!


----------



## Marionpasadena

daze562 said:


> I just got the Gold Serein!! from my husband for our anniversary to match the silver one he gave me last anniversary   I can't wait to go get it sized!!!




So pretty! I have the two tone also with the diamonds and just love it!!


----------



## katierose

daze562 said:


> I just got the Gold Serein!! from my husband for our anniversary to match the silver one he gave me last anniversary   I can't wait to go get it sized!!!



Congrats! Beautiful! and a nice husband, too.


----------



## daze562

katierose said:


> Congrats! Beautiful! and a nice husband, too.



Thank you!


----------



## kprice1019

So I'm usually in the lv forum part but have not been really interested in bags recently since buying a tom ford bag that I love. My question is I've been looking at a michele watch for months. (I usually switch off from a rose gold and silver michael kors one) should I take the plunge and just get one?! If I do though I really want a deco one with the diamonds all around the face which at a jeweler near me will give it to me for about $1500 for the face and band. My only worry is I wear some gold costume jewelry ie: statement necklaces. Can I wear that watch with that as well? I'd want to wear it every day considering its pricey


----------



## Lavidav

kprice1019 said:


> So I'm usually in the lv forum part but have not been really interested in bags recently since buying a tom ford bag that I love. My question is I've been looking at a michele watch for months. (I usually switch off from a rose gold and silver michael kors one) should I take the plunge and just get one?! If I do though I really want a deco one with the diamonds all around the face which at a jeweler near me will give it to me for about $1500 for the face and band. My only worry is I wear some gold costume jewelry ie: statement necklaces. Can I wear that watch with that as well? I'd want to wear it every day considering its pricey




Since Michele watches allow for interchangeable straps you can get a gold colored strap or whatever color to go along with your jewelry. I just bought a Michele deco with diamond case and diamond markers from the gray market for $900- there are a lot on eBay. My jeweler/watch repairman confirmed it was authentic for me. You can also find them on sale at nordstrom rack and fossil outlets. Btw, I absolutely love my deco and would recommend you get one!


----------



## Marionpasadena

Ditto that from me. It's one of my favorites and it goes with everything. Just switch the strap or bracelet.


----------



## MilahJones

I also need watch advice.  Wondering which two watches of the four below my fellow PF ladies would recommend:

- Philip Stein Large Ceramic in White
- Michele Jelly Bean in Grey/Rose Gold
- Shinola Runwell in Stainless/Rose Gold
- Michele CSX in Stainless

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Marionpasadena

I like csx in stainless - most classic of the ones you have listed.


----------



## pammie20

I had been looking at the shinola as we'll and like the brown leather strap with rose gold but I am still hesitating at the price tag lol


----------



## atlcoach

Marionpasadena said:


> I like csx in stainless - most classic of the ones you have listed.




I second this. Classic piece and you can change the band from stainless for a more dressy look to leather for casual.


----------



## Lavidav

I agree with the other ladies. I like the csx, classy and you can change the straps.


----------



## novosibirsk

Michele Grey/Rose Gold Jelly bean because they are 50% right now
http://www.michele.com/webapp/wcs/s...&identifier2=&identifier3=&productId=22356357


----------



## MilahJones

Thanks so much ladies!  I tried on all four tonight and fell in love with this Shinola.  Amazing watch and great company story.  Watch is below, will post a picture soon!

http://www.shinola.com/shop/watches/therunwell47-metal-band-watch-s031.html#shinola=KpPexpxc_xX


----------



## Lavidav

Michele watches on sale today at haute look website.


----------



## lvchicago

novosibirsk said:


> Michele Grey/Rose Gold Jelly bean because they are 50% right now
> http://www.michele.com/webapp/wcs/s...&identifier2=&identifier3=&productId=22356357


I have been looking at this as wekk - do you know if it is a buckle closure of bracelet?
Thanks!


----------



## feudingfaeries

For those who have sold their Michelle on eBay, how did you list it? Auction, buy it now, best offer? How long did it take to sell? And which style did you have? Caber, jetway, deco, etc.? And how much did it sell for?

I'm thinking of selling my Michelle as I don't wear it much anymore and the face was to heavy and spun on my small wrist.  I just was to see in what range I'm expecting to lose out on the watch.


----------



## glamorioustasha

Sorry to say but Michelle Watches looses value the min your purchase it . Unlike the higher end watches that stay about the same . I took a loss of up to 1k retail price on a single deco piece so expect about that.. Thank God I purchased with bloomies F&F so it didn't hit me that hard . Good luck


----------



## lucydee

feudingfaeries said:


> For those who have sold their Michelle on eBay, how did you list it? Auction, buy it now, best offer? How long did it take to sell? And which style did you have? Caber, jetway, deco, etc.? And how much did it sell for?
> 
> I'm thinking of selling my Michelle as I don't wear it much anymore and the face was to heavy and spun on my small wrist.  I just was to see in what range I'm expecting to lose out on the watch.



Your best bet is to look at the sold items in ebay for michele watches.
This can give you an idea of what the public is willing to pay for a used watch and new ones too.
When I was searching different styles to see what I wanted for Christmas I had seen many on ebay for sale.
We decided to buy brand new from bloomingdales bec of the warranty and free service to change out the bands that were offered to me.
Good luck!


----------



## feudingfaeries

Luckily I did not pay full retail for my watch. I think what is annoying me most is the FVF on eBay.


----------



## lucydee

feudingfaeries said:


> Luckily I did not pay full retail for my watch. I think what is annoying me most is the FVF on eBay.



May I ask what is FVF?


----------



## Lavidav

lucydee said:


> May I ask what is FVF?




I believe she is referring to the final value fee that eBay charges for selling on their site.


----------



## charleston-mom

lucydee said:


> May I ask what is FVF?




I think the are talking about "final value fees," the eBay fees.


----------



## mamaluvsbags

I'm in the market for a gold tone watch. (I'd love a vintage rolex but it's not in the budget). I've been eyeing this watch since it came out last year.  But, there's something I'm just not sure of--too flashy? Too large?  Does it remind me too much of the Cartier Ballon Bleu and I feel like it's second best?   I'm just not sure...thoughts anyone? Thanks!

http://www.michele.com/en_US/shop/s...tml?BC=&identifier=&identifier2=&identifier3=


----------



## juicyfan

daze562 said:


> I just got the Gold Serein!! from my husband for our anniversary to match the silver one he gave me last anniversary   I can't wait to go get it sized!!!



Gorgeous watches! Lucky girl


----------



## LVoeletters

Doesn't remind me about the BB at all but I would focus on the top watch on your list.


----------



## LVoeletters

LVoeletters said:


> Doesn't remind me about the BB at all but I would focus on the top watch on your list.




Maybe look for a gold face/leather strap to cut cost?


----------



## ame

I like the Serien a lot except for that they don't sell them without diamonds all over and I want a plain stainless one. It's just so impractical!


----------



## feudingfaeries

lucydee said:


> May I ask what is FVF?





Lavidav said:


> I believe she is referring to the final value fee that eBay charges for selling on their site.





charleston-mom said:


> I think the are talking about "final value fees," the eBay fees.



Thanks ladies


----------



## kemma22

I bought a deco on eBay and paid 400.00 for it with box, papers and two bands. I researched intently before my purchase there are a lot of fakes on eBay. I could be mistaken but read somewhere if it only says Swiss on the face with no serial numbers on back it's a fake. It should say Swiss movement on the face. I love mine but I questioned seller intently. I think if you are looking to sell on eBay 400 is a good start point for basic michele. Mine is deco with diamonds on numbers the all diamond ones go for more. Good luck.


----------



## MidNiteSun

Lavidav said:


> The Deco on the bottom is a must!






daze562 said:


> I would go for the silver instead of rose gold.



Thanks.  So I went to try them on & ended up with a totally different watch - The Urban Mini diamonds with black face.  

**sorry for bad lighting - taking picture in a hurry in my closet.


----------



## Lavidav

MidNiteSun said:


> Thanks.  So I went to try them on & ended up with a totally different watch - The Urban Mini diamonds with black face.
> 
> 
> 
> **sorry for bad lighting - taking picture in a hurry in my closet.




Love it!!  Love the black. Congrats.


----------



## llmar304

MidNiteSun said:


> Thanks.  So I went to try them on & ended up with a totally different watch - The Urban Mini diamonds with black face.
> 
> 
> 
> **sorry for bad lighting - taking picture in a hurry in my closet.




Beautiful, congratulations!!


----------



## MidNiteSun

llmar304 said:


> Beautiful, congratulations!!




Thanks. I'm addicted now. I'm eyeing another Michele diamond watch. Maybe I can get DH to buy it for me next month since he already got me this watch, a Prada bag & an ipad air this month. Hehe.


----------



## Lavidav

MidNiteSun said:


> Thanks. I'm addicted now. I'm eyeing another Michele diamond watch. Maybe I can get DH to buy it for me next month since he already got me this watch, a Prada bag & an ipad air this month. Hehe.




I hear you. I've been considering another myself!  I really like the noir deco or noir urban.


----------



## llmar304

MidNiteSun said:


> Thanks. I'm addicted now. I'm eyeing another Michele diamond watch. Maybe I can get DH to buy it for me next month since he already got me this watch, a Prada bag & an ipad air this month. Hehe.




Good luck, lol!  I bought myself the two tone Deco diamond 16 for my birthday this past December, I'm eyeing the two tone diamond Serein 16 for this year's birthday.  Michele watches are so feminine and gorgeous &#128525;


----------



## Pirard

Just back from the Fossil Outlet and they had the same models as the sale on the michele website...but all were more than 50% off the original pricing. If you have an outlet near you, definitely worth going to see.  Just bought the grey and rose gold jelly for $138.


----------



## kprice1019

My husband has to go to china for business anyone know if they are cheaper in Shanghai?


----------



## llmar304

Pirard said:


> Just back from the Fossil Outlet and they had the same models as the sale on the michele website...but all were more than 50% off the original pricing. If you have an outlet near you, definitely worth going to see.  Just bought the grey and rose gold jelly for $138.




Lucky you, my only Fossil outlet is about an hour & 45 minutes away but they don't have any Michele.


----------



## katierose

llmar304 said:


> Lucky you, my only Fossil outlet is about an hour & 45 minutes away but they don't have any Michele.



There is a Fossil outlet near me, but of course they don't carry either the Michele watches or the straps. 

Has any one bought Michele watches from sellers through Amazon? There are a couple of sellers there that look like they have respectable feedback. I worry about the warranty though...


----------



## sgj99

i'm late to this party but have fallen in love with the watches recently.  i think i'm going to need to add a Diamond Deco Park II to my collection.  i like the long thin rectangular shape with the leather strap.


----------



## kemma22

I LOVE my deco!!


----------



## llmar304

kemma22 said:


> I LOVE my deco!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2465968



Nice!  I love my Deco too&#10084;


----------



## daze562

mamaluvsbags said:


> I'm in the market for a gold tone watch. (I'd love a vintage rolex but it's not in the budget). I've been eyeing this watch since it came out last year.  But, there's something I'm just not sure of--too flashy? Too large?  Does it remind me too much of the Cartier Ballon Bleu and I feel like it's second best?   I'm just not sure...thoughts anyone? Thanks!
> 
> http://www.michele.com/en_US/shop/s...tml?BC=&identifier=&identifier2=&identifier3=



They make it in two sizes, I went for the larger one as it looked better on me.


----------



## LJS58

It doesn't remind me of the Cartier BB at all. It is a very nice watch, but even the "smaller" size is on the large side. I personally like large watches, and I think the watch is very pretty. It is also more dressy than sporty. Good luck with your decision!


----------



## lucydee

I was going to purchase that watch in the SS and when I tried it on it looked too big on my wrist so I ended up getting the Serein 16 in two tone with diamond bezel.  I like that you can wear either gold jewelry with it or white metals with it.
Here is a pic of mine, Michele Serein 16 two tone watch with diamonds.
btw it does not have the chronograph dial.  It has the mop dial with black roman numerals and diamond bezel with yellow gold around it.  It is also a smaller face 38mm.


----------



## lucydee

Here is mine: Michele Serein 16 Two Tone Diamond Watch


----------



## lucydee




----------



## Marionpasadena

lucydee said:


> Here is mine: Michele Serein 16 Two Tone Diamond Watch


Gorgeous!! I have the same but in the larger size, one of my favorite watches of all time.


----------



## llmar304

lucydee said:


> Here is mine: Michele Serein 16 Two Tone Diamond Watch




Beautiful!!  This is going to be my next Michele, this exact one for my birthday this year....congrats to you!


----------



## skyqueen

Love the Serein!


----------



## bisbee

ame said:


> I like the Serien a lot except for that they don't sell them without diamonds all over and I want a plain stainless one. It's just so impractical!


 
The one with the diamond dial is pretty - not so impractical.  It's probably possible to get it for a lot less than the retail price.  I have a Michele with diamonds - they are teeny, but white.  On the other hand, I have an Ebel Beluga with diamonds, and they are tremendous compared to the Michele, even though they really aren't big at all!


----------



## lucydee

Marionpasadena said:


> Gorgeous!! I have the same but in the larger size, one of my favorite watches of all time.




Thank you!


----------



## lucydee

llmar304 said:


> Beautiful!!  This is going to be my next Michele, this exact one for my birthday this year....congrats to you!




Thank you!  Let us know when you get it, great birthday gift too!


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*I love Michele watches!  I finally landed the black one that I'd been on the hunt for sometime last year.  Both the silver and black link bracelets are diamond accented.  I love 'em!   I also like admiring the photos of others Michele watches! 





*


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

lucydee said:


>


Very pretty congrats!!!


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*I concur Lucydee, your watch is beautiful!  

I think I may have been posting on another Michele Watch thread.  Oops...  Looks like I'm here now.  Heeheeheehee.
*


----------



## sgj99

well ... i found and purchased my Diamond Deco Park II watch and love it.  now i think i _need_ a Diamond CSX - gold tone or two-toned with a leather band


----------



## pinky7129

hello ladies!

if you could authenticate i would be grateful!

link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251445499183&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
item: michele csx
seller:enko750
item number 251445499183

tia!


----------



## katierose

GoldenLeopardLady said:


> *I love Michele watches!  I finally landed the black one that I'd been on the hunt for sometime last year.  Both the silver and black link bracelets are diamond accented.  I love 'em!   I also like admiring the photos of others Michele watches!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Hi GLL, love your watches! Congrats on finding that black you had been looking for.
I like Michele watches too. I like the different looks and changing the straps out is fun, too. I just saw they have a new pink MOP watch that is calling out to me.


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

katierose said:


> Hi GLL, love your watches! Congrats on finding that black you had been looking for.
> I like Michele watches too. I like the different looks and changing the straps out is fun, too. I just saw they have a new pink MOP watch that is calling out to me.



*Hey there KR!  Thanks regarding the black Michele.  I LOVE it!!!!  

I feel a tad guilty in that I have a strap collection but I rarely change out my watches.  I guess just knowing that I can makes all the difference though.  Isn't it something how a strap change makes the watch look totally different?

I'm on the Michele mailing list as I suspect you are too.  Yep, I saw the new pink MOP you're talking about.  Should you decide to spring for it please share a pic!  Today is the last day for free overnight shipping! 

By the way, I saw your post where you asked about buying straps on bay...  (It's been awhile so forgive me if that wasn't you but I'm almost sure it was) I know others would disagree with me but I wouldn't do it.  I purchased what was supposed to be a gator strap from a seller that others on another Michele thread touted as being the "bees knees"...  Um, that thing that came to me was clearly fake.  It didn't live up to the quality of my  gator straps from Nordies.   On the other hand, Michele has good sales on straps and the trunk shows offer nice deals too.

Good seeing you here too girlie! 
*


----------



## katierose

GoldenLeopardLady said:


> *Hey there KR!  Thanks regarding the black Michele.  I LOVE it!!!!
> 
> I feel a tad guilty in that I have a strap collection but I rarely change out my watches.  I guess just knowing that I can makes all the difference though.  Isn't it something how a strap change makes the watch look totally different?
> 
> I'm on the Michele mailing list as I suspect you are too.  Yep, I saw the new pink MOP you're talking about.  Should you decide to spring for it please share a pic!  Today is the last day for free overnight shipping!
> 
> By the way, I saw your post where you asked about buying straps on bay...  (It's been awhile so forgive me if that wasn't you but I'm almost sure it was) I know others would disagree with me but I wouldn't do it.  I purchased what was supposed to be a gator strap from a seller that others on another Michele thread touted as being the "bees knees"...  Um, that thing that came to me was clearly fake.  It didn't live up to the quality of my  gator straps from Nordies.   On the other hand, Michele has good sales on straps and the trunk shows offer nice deals too.
> 
> Good seeing you here too girlie!
> *



Yes that was me that asked about buying the watch straps on eBay. Thanks, I decided not to chance it, lol.
Agree about the straps making a big difference to the watches appearance. 
It's all fun though. Do you usually buy the metal/bracelet band to start with when you buy the face? Then add the leather straps?


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*Yes, I prefer to initially have the watch head with a metal bracelet as that seems to be the dressiest way to present the watch to me.  From there I go about purchasing the various straps I like with croc being my next favorite followed by leather bands and patent leather ones last. 

Look at how different my leopard Michele looks with different straps.  You've seen the gold bracelet above:

















*


----------



## katierose

I have 3 bands for my gold deco. I like the white one the best. The other two are gold and brown alligator. Hope to get some more colorful ones soon.


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*Cool pics KR!*


----------



## skyqueen

GoldenLeopardLady said:


> *I love Michele watches!  I finally landed the black one that I'd been on the hunt for sometime last year.  Both the silver and black link bracelets are diamond accented.  I love 'em!   I also like admiring the photos of others Michele watches!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I remember you were looking for the black...congrats!!!
Where did you ever find a black/diamond band? I've never seen one before.


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*^Hey there sky queen!  You remember my hunt huh?  It's good to "see" you again!

 I had a few false alarms in trying to get this watch but I finally landed the exact black watch I wanted.  I'd known about the black bracelet/strap with black diamonds but I didn't want to purchase it separately as the diamond bracelet was expensive enough solo.  When I came across the watch with the diamond bracelet for a couple hundred dollars more than the diamond bracelet alone would have been I had to make the watch mine!  The only thing is I retired right after buying the watch so now I've got this watch collection, includes other brands, and I don't have a need to wear a watch!  Life is funny!

I feel blessed to have the diamond bracelet straps in both silver tone and black.  I wonder why Michele didn't make that bracelet in gold...*


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*sky queen, although I didn't purchase my watch here, there's one on Overstock.com with the beautiful diamond bracelet in case you wanted to see the specifics of the watch and bracelet.  It's beautiful in person especially with black nails! 
http://www.overstock.com/Jewelry-Watches/Michele-Womens-Deco-Diamond-Noir-Watch/6227873/product.html?searchidx=5
*


----------



## charleston-mom

My first one!  I thought it would be fun to have a larger size watch. Mine are all too ladylike. Ha ha!


----------



## Lavidav

charleston-mom said:


> My first one!  I thought it would be fun to have a larger size watch. Mine are all too ladylike. Ha ha!
> View attachment 2512831




Enjoy!  I love my Michele.


----------



## MdGlam

lucydee said:


>




Do you have a problem with your second hand not lining up with the ticks on the face? I have the Serein Moon Phase (not chronograph) and the second hand never lines up. Is this typical? I emailed Michele and they said it is because the face is oval and not round.


----------



## Marionpasadena

MdGlam said:


> Do you have a problem with your second hand not lining up with the ticks on the face? I have the Serein Moon Phase (not chronograph) and the second hand never lines up. Is this typical? I emailed Michele and they said it is because the face is oval and not round.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2562153
> View attachment 2562154


Hi - I have the Serein 18 chronograph - not moon phase but it's oval too. The large sweep second hand is aligned at the 12 but it's stationary since I have the smaller dial for the second hand. Seems to me like it should align when it comes around. I would take the watch to Nordstrom's or someplace else where they sell Micheles and ask if they can get it to align. I love your watch! The dial is lovely.


----------



## MdGlam

Marionpasadena said:


> Hi - I have the Serein 18 chronograph - not moon phase but it's oval too. The large sweep second hand is aligned at the 12 but it's stationary since I have the smaller dial for the second hand. Seems to me like it should align when it comes around. I would take the watch to Nordstrom's or someplace else where they sell Micheles and ask if they can get it to align. I love your watch! The dial is lovely.


 
I am nervous about messing up the movement if they have to open it! I have had 2 other Michele watches, but they were chronograph so the sweep hand was actually the stop watch, and the second hand was in the chronograph like yours. it doesn't bug me too much, but was just curious if anyone else had this. I guess the fact that Michele said it was normal means it is?  Idk. Thanks for the compliment! I LOVE THIS WATCH! Post a photo of yours - would love to see!


----------



## Marionpasadena

MdGlam said:


> I am nervous about messing up the movement if they have to open it! I have had 2 other Michele watches, but they were chronograph so the sweep hand was actually the stop watch, and the second hand was in the chronograph like yours. it doesn't bug me too much, but was just curious if anyone else had this. I guess the fact that Michele said it was normal means it is?  Idk. Thanks for the compliment! I LOVE THIS WATCH! Post a photo of yours - would love to see!


Hi - see post 1483-1484 for pictures of my Serein. I have since sold the rectangular Caber that is shown with it. The Serein is one of my favorite styles.


----------



## MdGlam

Marionpasadena said:


> Hi - see post 1483-1484 for pictures of my Serein. I have since sold the rectangular Caber that is shown with it. The Serein is one of my favorite styles.


 
Beauties! The Serein is just such a classic style. I considered a Deco before purchasing the Serein, but there's something so feminine about a round face. I think I will own this watch forever. They will have to pry it out of my cold dead hands!


----------



## Marionpasadena

MdGlam said:


> Beauties! The Serein is just such a classic style. I considered a Deco before purchasing the Serein, but there's something so feminine about a round face. I think I will own this watch forever. They will have to pry it out of my cold dead hands!




  I have the diamond deco glamour and really like it too!


----------



## djfmn

My Tag watch is going to cost $500 to fix and my DH said time to get another watch. I bought my daughter a Michele for graduation and she loves it. After reading most of this thread about Michele watches I have decided time to get myself a Michele. I have fallen in love with the Serein 16 diamond face. I called our fossil outlet and they do not carry Michele watches. I looked at our Nordtrom rack and they only have the Milou or the Jetway. I was wondering if anyone has ever seen the Serein 16 at a rack or at a Fossil outlet? Any help would be greatly appreciated. The cheapest I have seen this style of Michele is at Nordstroms for 20% off.


----------



## lucydee

djfmn said:


> My Tag watch is going to cost $500 to fix and my DH said time to get another watch. I bought my daughter a Michele for graduation and she loves it. After reading most of this thread about Michele watches I have decided time to get myself a Michele. I have fallen in love with the Serein 16 diamond face. I called our fossil outlet and they do not carry Michele watches. I looked at our Nordtrom rack and they only have the Milou or the Jetway. I was wondering if anyone has ever seen the Serein 16 at a rack or at a Fossil outlet? Any help would be greatly appreciated. The cheapest I have seen this style of Michele is at Nordstroms for 20% off.



The Serein is a classic and timeless watch, I have it and love it!
Bloomingdales just had Friends and Family sale for 20 off and it was good for michele watches.
20 off is the lowest price I have seen the serein for and I searched for a year before I finally gave in and bought mine.
No regrets here I love my Serein 16!


----------



## Stacey D

Thanks for that advice Lori!


----------



## anthonyroman06

ellie1 said:


> Ok, here it is. I just brought this new python strap on sale at nordstrom, but the watch originally came with the stainless steel bracelet in silver.



It looks nice but if you change the bands then it will be great to see.


----------



## SarahJF

Well, I broke down and did it! 

Almost 2 years after falling in love with the white Tahitian ceramic (without diamonds), I bought it.  About a year ago, my husband did buy the Tahitian for me for our anniversary, but  I couldn't justify spending so much on it for fear that it would be trendy and sit in the drawer after a year.  I believe at the time I was getting about 28% off from a jewelry store, which put it at around $850...but still!  So, I returned it and got the CSX 33 with diamonds.  I've worn the CSX almost every day since. 

I don't know what it is about that Tahitian, but I never stopped thinking about it. On Saturday, I came across it at a NJ Fossil outlet for $499 brand new, full warranty.  I couldn't pass it up!! The Tahitian without diamonds is no longer shown in the new Michele catalog, and Nordstrom and Bloomindales no longer carries them.  It seemed like my last chance.

*My question: Why is it not a popular watch??*  I think it's simple with a twist, classy, and pretty.  I've hardly ever seen them mentioned on the forum, and they don't seem to sell as quickly as the others- yet the white Tahitian Jelly Beans do. I love getting compliments on my accessories as we all do, but I don't expect to get many on this. BUT...it definitely makes *ME* happy!  

Anyone's thoughts?


----------



## missyb

SarahJF said:


> Well, I broke down and did it!
> 
> 
> 
> Almost 2 years after falling in love with the white Tahitian ceramic (without diamonds), I bought it.  About a year ago, my husband did buy the Tahitian for me for our anniversary, but  I couldn't justify spending so much on it for fear that it would be trendy and sit in the drawer after a year.  I believe at the time I was getting about 28% off from a jewelry store, which put it at around $850...but still!  So, I returned it and got the CSX 33 with diamonds.  I've worn the CSX almost every day since.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what it is about that Tahitian, but I never stopped thinking about it. On Saturday, I came across it at a NJ Fossil outlet for $499 brand new, full warranty.  I couldn't pass it up!! The Tahitian without diamonds is no longer shown in the new Michele catalog, and Nordstrom and Bloomindales no longer carries them.  It seemed like my last chance.
> 
> 
> 
> *My question: Why is it not a popular watch??*  I think it's simple with a twist, classy, and pretty.  I've hardly ever seen them mentioned on the forum, and they don't seem to sell as quickly as the others- yet the white Tahitian Jelly Beans do. I love getting compliments on my accessories as we all do, but I don't expect to get many on this. BUT...it definitely makes *ME* happy!
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone's thoughts?




It's a beautiful watch I have the larger style with diamonds that I love. Enjoy it!


----------



## missyb

Did you get it at jersey shore outlets? I've been in there but they never had anything good when I was there-lucky you!


----------



## SarahJF

missyb- Thank you! The Tahitian with diamonds is absolutely beautiful but I didn't want to spend that much after getting the CSX.  Yes, apparently the Jersey shore outlets had just gotten a shipment and the Michele case was full! They had CSX's, Deco's, etc, plus watches with butterflies, a few ceramics, just a whole lot of watches including bands.  For the first time I saw that they had a tray of just the watch heads only. I was tempted to look at different things but I absolutely didn't dare!!  At least four or five other women were looking at the Michele watches in the time that I was there.  It was another reason that I jumped on the Tahitian. The salesgirl said "if you want to think about it, I'll put it aside for you because it won't last." I could spend an arm and a leg on Michele watches!!


----------



## missyb

SarahJF said:


> missyb- Thank you! The Tahitian with diamonds is absolutely beautiful but I didn't want to spend that much after getting the CSX.  Yes, apparently the Jersey shore outlets had just gotten a shipment and the Michele case was full! They had CSX's, Deco's, etc, plus watches with butterflies, a few ceramics, just a whole lot of watches including bands.  For the first time I saw that they had a tray of just the watch heads only. I was tempted to look at different things but I absolutely didn't dare!!  At least four or five other women were looking at the Michele watches in the time that I was there.  It was another reason that I jumped on the Tahitian. The salesgirl said "if you want to think about it, I'll put it aside for you because it won't last." I could spend an arm and a leg on Michele watches!!




Did they have any jellys? I might have to go over there this week.


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

SarahJF said:


> Well, I broke down and did it!
> 
> Almost 2 years after falling in love with the white Tahitian ceramic (without diamonds), I bought it.  About a year ago, my husband did buy the Tahitian for me for our anniversary, but  I couldn't justify spending so much on it for fear that it would be trendy and sit in the drawer after a year.  I believe at the time I was getting about 28% off from a jewelry store, which put it at around $850...but still!  So, I returned it and got the CSX 33 with diamonds.  I've worn the CSX almost every day since.
> 
> I don't know what it is about that Tahitian, but I never stopped thinking about it. On Saturday, I came across it at a NJ Fossil outlet for $499 brand new, full warranty.  I couldn't pass it up!! The Tahitian without diamonds is no longer shown in the new Michele catalog, and Nordstrom and Bloomindales no longer carries them.  It seemed like my last chance.
> 
> *My question: Why is it not a popular watch??*  I think it's simple with a twist, classy, and pretty.  I've hardly ever seen them mentioned on the forum, and they don't seem to sell as quickly as the others- yet the white Tahitian Jelly Beans do. I love getting compliments on my accessories as we all do, but I don't expect to get many on this. BUT...it definitely makes *ME* happy!
> 
> Anyone's thoughts?


I know this is a board designed for us to talk about our things, in this case our beautiful Michele watches, but my question to you is why ask why?  Bare with me.  I'm totally notbeing flippant.  That watch looks so beautiful on your wrist coupled with your lovely wedding ring that personally I wouldn't care.  Moreover, I'd celebrate the fact that for whatever reason it doesn't appear to be the more popular choice.  From what you say, it seems that not a lot of folks will be wearing your watch.  I'm thinking each time you don it you're styling a unique time piece!  Plus you landed your unique watch at an excellent price!  Enjoy your beautiful watch that looks great on you.


----------



## missyb

GoldenLeopardLady said:


> I know this is a board designed for us to talk about our things, in this case our beautiful Michele watches, but my question to you is why ask why?  Bare with me.  I'm totally notbeing flippant.  That watch looks so beautiful on your wrist coupled with your lovely wedding ring that personally I wouldn't care.  Moreover, I'd celebrate the fact that for whatever reason it doesn't appear to be the more popular choice.  From what you say, it seems that not a lot of folks will be wearing your watch.  I'm thinking each time you don it you're styling a unique time piece!  Plus you landed your unique watch at an excellent price!  Enjoy your beautiful watch that looks great on you.




I agree. I buy what I like to hell with others opinions!


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

^Totally.


----------



## skyqueen

SarahJF said:


> Well, I broke down and did it!
> 
> Almost 2 years after falling in love with the white Tahitian ceramic (without diamonds), I bought it.  About a year ago, my husband did buy the Tahitian for me for our anniversary, but  I couldn't justify spending so much on it for fear that it would be trendy and sit in the drawer after a year.  I believe at the time I was getting about 28% off from a jewelry store, which put it at around $850...but still!  So, I returned it and got the CSX 33 with diamonds.  I've worn the CSX almost every day since.
> 
> I don't know what it is about that Tahitian, but I never stopped thinking about it. On Saturday, I came across it at a NJ Fossil outlet for $499 brand new, full warranty.  I couldn't pass it up!! The Tahitian without diamonds is no longer shown in the new Michele catalog, and Nordstrom and Bloomindales no longer carries them.  It seemed like my last chance.
> 
> *My question: Why is it not a popular watch??*  I think it's simple with a twist, classy, and pretty.  I've hardly ever seen them mentioned on the forum, and they don't seem to sell as quickly as the others- yet the white Tahitian Jelly Beans do. I love getting compliments on my accessories as we all do, but I don't expect to get many on this. BUT...it definitely makes *ME* happy!
> 
> Anyone's thoughts?


I love it...very "clean" looking, yet sporty!


----------



## SarahJF

missyb- they did have some jellies on Saturday, but who knows how long they'll last. You can always call and ask if they have something in particular because they will let you know right over the phone. Now that I've finally got my ceramic Tahitian, I'm going to sell my white jelly. 

To everyone else, I admire your "disregard what everyone thinks" mentality. You're all absolutely right!  I only asked because I was wondering out of sheer curiosity why they're not more popular. As you can tell, it didn't stop me from buying one!!


----------



## sgj99

SarahJF said:


> Well, I broke down and did it!
> 
> Almost 2 years after falling in love with the white Tahitian ceramic (without diamonds), I bought it. About a year ago, my husband did buy the Tahitian for me for our anniversary, but I couldn't justify spending so much on it for fear that it would be trendy and sit in the drawer after a year. I believe at the time I was getting about 28% off from a jewelry store, which put it at around $850...but still! So, I returned it and got the CSX 33 with diamonds. I've worn the CSX almost every day since.
> 
> I don't know what it is about that Tahitian, but I never stopped thinking about it. On Saturday, I came across it at a NJ Fossil outlet for $499 brand new, full warranty. I couldn't pass it up!! The Tahitian without diamonds is no longer shown in the new Michele catalog, and Nordstrom and Bloomindales no longer carries them. It seemed like my last chance.
> 
> *My question: Why is it not a popular watch??* I think it's simple with a twist, classy, and pretty. I've hardly ever seen them mentioned on the forum, and they don't seem to sell as quickly as the others- yet the white Tahitian Jelly Beans do. I love getting compliments on my accessories as we all do, but I don't expect to get many on this. BUT...it definitely makes *ME* happy!
> 
> Anyone's thoughts?


 
i love this watch, like the ceramic better than the jelly ... a lot more.  and ceramic is so incredibly durable, you'll have it forever.


----------



## mzri

I ordered a csx 39 from haute look this week, it's scheduled to be delivered on Wednesday. Do u think I can take it to nordstrom rack to have the links removed?


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*^You can definitely take it to Nordstrom to have the links removed.  They don't mind at all!*


----------



## sgj99

my Michele Diamond Deco Park II watch.  i love this watch and the leather band is so comfortable plus i can change it out.  i must have 20 leather bands!


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*^What color is that strap, bronze or gold?  It looks stunning!  Being able to change straps or bracelets makes Michele such a versatile time piece!*


----------



## sgj99

GoldenLeopardLady said:


> *^What color is that strap, bronze or gold?  It looks stunning!  Being able to change straps or bracelets makes Michele such a versatile time piece!*



it's a subtle metallic bronze color.


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*It's hot! *


----------



## sgj99

GoldenLeopardLady said:


> *It's hot! *



thank you!  this is my first Michele watch.  i'm already ogling a Diamond CSX 36 for my next purchase.


----------



## sgj99

sgj99 said:


> my Michele Diamond Deco Park II watch.  i love this watch and the leather band is so comfortable plus i can change it out.  i must have 20 leather bands!



here is another shot:


----------



## anthonyroman06

ellie1 said:


> Ok, here it is. I just brought this new python strap on sale at nordstrom, but the watch originally came with the stainless steel bracelet in silver.



It looks very vintage and more classy. Would you please provide some specification of it. Thanks


----------



## djfmn

I purchased a Michele Milou Park diamond watch and 4 extra straps from Watch Station International during their recent sale. It is the silver one with diamonds and it came with a stainless steel bracelet strap. It was because of this forum that I found out about Watch Station and the great prices. Thank you to everyone for all the help. I absolutely love the style of watch it is perfect. All I need to do is take it into Nordstroms to have the links taken out so that it fits my wrist.


----------



## mzri

I can finally contribute to this thread after a week of reading every single post.


----------



## sgj99

mzri said:


> I can finally contribute to this thread after a week of reading every single post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2591071


 
beautiful.  i really like the CSX.  and Michele watches look so perfect paired with David Yurman bracelets and cuffs.  nicely done.


----------



## mzri

sgj99 said:


> beautiful.  i really like the CSX.  and Michele watches look so perfect paired with David Yurman bracelets and cuffs.  nicely done.




Thank you! & your Deco park II is beautiful


----------



## sgj99

i am so excited.  i ordered my two-tone diamond bezel CSX 36 today on-line.  i've been lusting after it for a while now and decided i needed a treat.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

djfmn said:


> I purchased a Michele Milou Park diamond watch and 4 extra straps from Watch Station International during their recent sale. It is the silver one with diamonds and it came with a stainless steel bracelet strap. It was because of this forum that I found out about Watch Station and the great prices. Thank you to everyone for all the help. I absolutely love the style of watch it is perfect. All I need to do is take it into Nordstroms to have the links taken out so that it fits my wrist.


 
I just purchased the Milou diamond too but in two-tone at Watch Station International! It came with no bracelet and none werer avaiable so I bought a patent leather strap to go with it!!


----------



## Swtshan7

I just got a two tone Milou diamond case, let me know if you find a good deal on a bracelet, otherwise Imma have to go full price at Michele. If you don;t mind me asking how much did you get the case for?


----------



## Marionpasadena

This was my travel watch this week. CSX in gold with the large full-cut 1.1 ct diamonds around the face. Perfect for day and evening!!


----------



## Marionpasadena

This was my travel watch this week. CSX in gold with the large full-cut 1.1 ct diamonds around the face. Perfect for day and evening!!  (Forgot the picture)!


----------



## intrigue

Hi all! I recently added my first non-deco watch to my collection and I was wondering if anybody knows which bracelet strap would fit? I know it's 18mm. Jetway strap? or any 18mm bracelet with the rounded ends? I was told that the bracelet for a CSX will not fit. TIA!


----------



## sgj99

Marionpasadena said:


> This was my travel watch this week. CSX in gold with the large full-cut 1.1 ct diamonds around the face. Perfect for day and evening!! (Forgot the picture)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2630584


 
wowza!  that's gorgeous!!!


----------



## katierose

Marionpasadena said:


> This was my travel watch this week. CSX in gold with the large full-cut 1.1 ct diamonds around the face. Perfect for day and evening!!  (Forgot the picture)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2630584



So pretty, love it in gold.


----------



## Swtshan7

My first Michele's 
A week or two I got this two tone face from the fossil outlet....still looking for a discounted bracelet ...If i cant find one Ill just pay full price from Michele.Its a Milou...older discontinued style but a lot of bling for my buck

Then today while I was hunting for bands...off Saks had 50% off all the watches so I got this deco moderne ii 16mm with diamond markers (another oldie but I remember wanting it when it first came out)!


----------



## MdGlam

That is beautiful! And half off? Wow, what a steal!!


----------



## xsmileee

Hello!

I have beem eyeing on these Michele watches for years now and I am finally ready to purchase. I like the deco style, I just can't decide between these two and I need your help!!

Does the diamond fall off overtime at all? If it does, will Michele fix it for us? Both seems really nice, but I think I will be able to wear the diamond deco for formal events as well while the plain one would be more for a casual look.. 

Please share your thoughts!!


----------



## Marionpasadena

I've had my Michele watches for years. They all have diamonds. No issues at all with losing stones. Plus Michele's service I've found to be wonderful. They really stand behind their watches!!!


----------



## Marionpasadena

Ps I'd go with the diamond one. I wear mine all the time and you're right it's more versatile.


----------



## katierose

I think the one with diamonds is prettier and doesn't look too dressy for even Levi's.
I do think the other looks better with the leather straps if you plan to be using and changing the straps, as the straps seem to dress it down some.
This is just my own taste though, others may feel differently.


----------



## xsmileee

Marionpasadena said:


> I've had my Michele watches for years. They all have diamonds. No issues at all with losing stones. Plus Michele's service I've found to be wonderful. They really stand behind their watches!!!





Marionpasadena said:


> Ps I'd go with the diamond one. I wear mine all the time and you're right it's more versatile.



I am so glad to hear there are no issues with the stones!! I am hoping I can wear it to work/run errands/formal events. Do you stack it with bracelets as well?






katierose said:


> I think the one with diamonds is prettier and doesn't look too dressy for even Levi's.
> I do think the other looks better with the leather straps if you plan to be using and changing the straps, as the straps seem to dress it down some.
> This is just my own taste though, others may feel differently.



I am definitely leaning more towards the diamond one...love how it will sparkle!! I think I will be sticking with the stainless steel...but who knows what I will do if I fall in love with these watches....


----------



## Marionpasadena

I do stack it. I wear mostly the stainless or gold bracelets. But stack looks nice with the straps too. I wear some yurman cuffs with it.


----------



## IStuckACello

The diamond one is so beautiful. I have the deco blanc with diamonds, but find myself too afraid to wear it and resort to my regular deco. Sigh.


----------



## xsmileee

IStuckACello said:


> The diamond one is so beautiful. I have the deco blanc with diamonds, but find myself too afraid to wear it and resort to my regular deco. Sigh.



Aw why are you scares to wear it? Because you worried about the durability?


----------



## IStuckACello

More like I don't want to look too blinged out at grad school or community training sites (as a therapist). Then I live in  a big city where I always think there's a potential to get robbed. I'm probably paranoid.


----------



## atlcoach

IStuckACello said:


> The diamond one is so beautiful. I have the deco blanc with diamonds, but find myself too afraid to wear it and resort to my regular deco. Sigh.




I have the deco Blanc with diamonds, too and have worn it almost non stop for 3 years. I am actually starting to get tired of it. Lol. It's been a great watch though!


----------



## tweezer

Need advice?? I have this watch but with the SS band without diamonds. Should I take the plunge and buy the band with the the diamonds? pic attached. It retails at $900.00 but get one pre-loved. I still love the watch and wear it often. Just wondering if it's worth investing more into the same watch or put the $ towards a new watch?


----------



## tweezer

Anyone out there?? I know you gals love your Michele watches  just want your feedback if you think the extra bling for the band is worth the plunge? Need to make the decision before it sells.. thanks again


----------



## sunnysideup8283

tweezer said:


> Anyone out there?? I know you gals love your Michele watches  just want your feedback if you think the extra bling for the band is worth the plunge? Need to make the decision before it sells.. thanks again




I like the blingy band. My butterfly extreme has a blingy band and I love it.  I like the idea of being able to change the straps but I just love my blingy band so much that I don't.


----------



## tweezer

Thank you Sunnysideup! Love the band on yours! beautiful!!


----------



## sgj99

tweezer said:


> Need advice?? I have this watch but with the SS band without diamonds. Should I take the plunge and buy the band with the the diamonds? pic attached. It retails at $900.00 but get one pre-loved. I still love the watch and wear it often. Just wondering if it's worth investing more into the same watch or put the $ towards a new watch?



the big factor is:  how often will you wear it with the diamond band?  i like the diamonds, it's not too blingy so my vote is to get it.


----------



## katierose

tweezer said:


> Need advice?? I have this watch but with the SS band without diamonds. Should I take the plunge and buy the band with the the diamonds? pic attached. It retails at $900.00 but get one pre-loved. I still love the watch and wear it often. Just wondering if it's worth investing more into the same watch or put the $ towards a new watch?



I have a similar Michele with the diamond markers, and I passed on the diamond band because I preferred the plain band on it. I think I'd pass again and put the money towards another watch, unless the pre-loved band is dirt cheap, in which case it might be worth getting to change up or even get another watch to use it on.


----------



## TraGiv

tweezer said:


> Need advice?? I have this watch but with the SS band without diamonds. Should I take the plunge and buy the band with the the diamonds? pic attached. It retails at $900.00 but get one pre-loved. I still love the watch and wear it often. Just wondering if it's worth investing more into the same watch or put the $ towards a new watch?




I would put the money towards a new watch unless you are getting a really good deal on the preloved band and you are looking for the wow factor. The diamond band would make it a wow piece. Although the watch is beautiful as it is. 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## tweezer

Thanks for all your replies! I ended up taking the plunge and getting the band!!. I tried it on at Neiman's and loved how it added that extra wow!. I have other Michele bands but seem to never wear them...still like the SS one the best so now will enjoy even more wearing the new one with bling!


----------



## xsmileee

Does anyone know if the Fossil outlet in Woodbury, NY carries Michele deco diamond watches (33 x 35 size) by any chance?


----------



## sgj99

tweezer said:


> Thanks for all your replies! I ended up taking the plunge and getting the band!!. I tried it on at Neiman's and loved how it added that extra wow!. I have other Michele bands but seem to never wear them...still like the SS one the best so now will enjoy even more wearing the new one with bling!



congratulations and enjoy!


----------



## skyqueen

sunnysideup8283 said:


> I like the blingy band. My butterfly extreme has a blingy band and I love it.  I like the idea of being able to change the straps but I just love my blingy band so much that I don't.
> View attachment 2671593


Looks great!


----------



## bejewelledmm

Which is the best place to buty a Diamond deco ? Nordstroms or Jomashop ? The price difference is around 700$


----------



## FelixItsHot

tweezer said:


> Anyone out there?? I know you gals love your Michele watches  just want your feedback if you think the extra bling for the band is worth the plunge? Need to make the decision before it sells.. thanks again



Adding stones to the bracelet can look great if it's done right. Get an identical bracelet and put stones on that. Swap them out once in a while so you get the best of both worlds!


----------



## songofthesea

Here is my trio!


----------



## katierose

bejewelledmm said:


> Which is the best place to buty a Diamond deco ? Nordstroms or Jomashop ? The price difference is around 700$



Be sure you check out the warranty at Jomashop.

Bloomingdales sometimes has store wide sales and one can pick up Michele watches at a sale price. I've yet to see them on sale at Nordstrom.

Also if you sign up for their newsletter (on the Michele website) they have sales every few months and some of the watches will be priced at a nice savings.


----------



## katierose

songofthesea said:


> Here is my trio!



Pretty! Nice variety with those three.


----------



## bejewelledmm

katierose said:


> Be sure you check out the warranty at Jomashop.
> 
> Bloomingdales sometimes has store wide sales and one can pick up Michele watches at a sale price. I've yet to see them on sale at Nordstrom.
> 
> Also if you sign up for their newsletter (on the Michele website) they have sales every few months and some of the watches will be priced at a nice savings.




Thank you, katierose! That's very helpful!


----------



## Belladiva79

To get some great deals on michele watches you guys might want to check eBay. They don't hold their value at all so buying preloved saves you TONS. I bought a diamond urban barely used for $400 and it retails over $2200!


----------



## hapamama9

I have been searching for a new watch for a long time, I had looked at Michele watches but didnt want to spend that much money on a watch. Went to my local outlet malll which happened to have a Tourneau store. I originally went to look at a Tissot. I found a Michele jetway with diamonds was 40% off plus another 15% brought it down to $630!
I also saw some Micheles at Costco, along with a Raymond Weil Tango for $599.00!!!


----------



## llmar304

Question: How long does the battery normally last in these watches?  I've had my Deco 16 for 8 months and the battery is already dead.  Nordstrom told me they would send it off for battery replacement for $37.50.  I was hoping they would replace the battery for free since it hasn't even been a year yet.


----------



## IStuckACello

llmar304 said:


> Question: How long does the battery normally last in these watches?  I've had my Deco 16 for 8 months and the battery is already dead.  Nordstrom told me they would send it off for battery replacement for $37.50.  I was hoping they would replace the battery for free since it hasn't even been a year yet.




I think a few years, I had mine replaced twice. Do you know if they leave their watches ticking in the display? If so, you may ask to speak to a manager about seeing if they could do something about it. The reason why they recommend sending it to Michele is that supposedly it's guaranteed water resistant once they put it back together.


----------



## llmar304

IStuckACello said:


> I think a few years, I had mine replaced twice. Do you know if they leave their watches ticking in the display? If so, you may ask to speak to a manager about seeing if they could do something about it. The reason why they recommend sending it to Michele is that supposedly it's guaranteed water resistant once they put it back together.




Hello, thanks for responding&#128515;,  when I purchased my watch the stem was out with the little plastic thing between the case & stem.  So it wasn't ticking.  I've also read that it's best to get the battery replaced by Michele for the reason you've stated.  I guess I'm just a little disappointed by having to do this so soon.....I've had cheaper watches where the batteries would last for close to 2 years before I needed them replaced.  If it happens again within a few months time, I will gladly take advantage of Nordstrom's lenient return policy lol.


----------



## Molls

Just got the Michele Serein Diamond Moon - phase watch and love it!!!


----------



## llmar304

Molls said:


> Just got the Michele Serein Diamond Moon - phase watch and love it!!!




Just beautiful!


----------



## Molls

llmar304 said:


> Just beautiful!



Thank you. I really love it!


----------



## xsmileee

I finally got the Diamond Deco!

Thank you everyone who helped me decide, I love it! &#128536;


----------



## llmar304

xsmileee said:


> I finally got the Diamond Deco!
> 
> Thank you everyone who helped me decide, I love it! &#128536;




Lovely, congrats!


----------



## llmar304

Update:  Nordstrom took care of the battery situation with my Deco 16 (battery went dead after only 8 months).  They had it replaced for free&#128515;


----------



## Jinsun

Anyone see the wrap leather strap?  I want one but I wonder if it will throw off the watch. Esp the large face watches.


----------



## cinnamonstick

Hello, long time stalker of this page  first post


I bought a Noir Deco Michele the other day and am wondering how the band holds up being coated steel? Worried if it scrapes off over time? 

Michele Noir Deco Black
Diamond band or not  (steel not ceramic)

MWW06A000679
MwW06A000774

May end up returning but if I keep it, want the band to stay nice as my other Michele band has.
Thank you for any info!


----------



## cinnamonstick

Pic of black deco. Saw a few pre-owned with scratches that showed the silver tone under the black. This is an older style not being produced anymore. Thank you!!!


----------



## uhpharm01

shells said:


> if u have super thin wrists, check out the mini series...if u want more of an oversized look, go for the regular. i just bought the deco XL, but i don't have tiny wrists, and i love oversized watches!



Pretty


----------



## uhpharm01

cinnamonstick said:


> Pic of black deco. Saw a few pre-owned with scratches that showed the silver tone under the black. This is an older style not being produced anymore. Thank you!!!



Gorgeous


----------



## cinnamonstick

uhpharm01 said:


> Gorgeous



Oh that's good to know!! I am sooo back and forth about it. I was the same way with my traditional diam. deco (ss) but wear the HECK out of it. Just purchased this black mosaic last week (f. outlet). OMG! Heaven! It's not like I need another watch....so back and forth about keeping the all black one for the price (so trendy)


Black mosaic....&#9825; does not have a CSX band on it yet. (used my deco until CSX arrives). Wow! Looks black some angles,  rainbow others! True art. Sill can find at the outlets! $574 face, $140 band. Not TOO bad.


----------



## uhpharm01

cinnamonstick said:


> Oh that's good to know!! I am sooo back and forth about it. I was the same way with my traditional diam. deco (ss) but wear the HECK out of it. Just purchased this black mosaic last week (f. outlet). OMG! Heaven! It's not like I need another watch....so back and forth about keeping the all black one for the price (so trendy)
> 
> 
> Black mosaic....&#9825; does not have a CSX band on it yet. (used my deco until CSX arrives). Wow! Looks black some angles,  rainbow others! True art. Sill can find at the outlets! $574 face, $140 band. Not TOO bad.


thanks.  That's a really good deal you got.   Michele has an outlet.  Where at?
thanks again.


----------



## cinnamonstick

Uhhh....Uhpharm01....I just learned this also! Fossil outlet stores carry a little section of Michele Watches that are discounted pretty good. They're always running sales that you can add an addition. 

Also Watch Station outlets sell Michele Watches. Wat

 my life has now changed! Haha


----------



## sunnysideup8283

I've posted this watch here before but I wanted to share my experience sending it out to get polished. I took it to nordstroms they said it would take 6-8 weeks and I really did wait the full 8 but it was worth it. I paid $100 and it literally looks like a brand new watch. Not a single scratch or nick. I wore this watch everyday for 2 years. The band had a noticeable chip along the edge that's gone. All the scratches gone.  I know it's my watch but it truly looks brand new.


----------



## IStuckACello

Nice! Mine is all scratched up, I had no idea you can do that!


----------



## atlcoach

sunnysideup8283 said:


> I've posted this watch here before but I wanted to share my experience sending it out to get polished. I took it to nordstroms they said it would take 6-8 weeks and I really did wait the full 8 but it was worth it. I paid $100 and it literally looks like a brand new watch. Not a single scratch or nick. I wore this watch everyday for 2 years. The band had a noticeable chip along the edge that's gone. All the scratches gone.  I know it's my watch but it truly looks brand new.
> 
> View attachment 2760547




That is amazing! Thank you so much for posting this! I'm going to send mine off for polishing. &#128522;


----------



## Molls

Did anyone go to Nordstrom ' s trunk show to see any of the new watches? If so, do you have any favorites or get any pictures?  I couldn't make it and am so bummed!


----------



## Pzzlslvr

I did 

  I didn't have a gold watch so I got the gold slim line deco with the black face (any excuse!!)  The rep had a preview of the new line for December - Michele has a new designer and there was a lot more color in the new designs.  Which probably means I'll buy one as I love the old Tropical Paradise and Garden Party styles.


----------



## sgj99

sunnysideup8283 said:


> I've posted this watch here before but I wanted to share my experience sending it out to get polished. I took it to nordstroms they said it would take 6-8 weeks and I really did wait the full 8 but it was worth it. I paid $100 and it literally looks like a brand new watch. Not a single scratch or nick. I wore this watch everyday for 2 years. The band had a noticeable chip along the edge that's gone. All the scratches gone.  I know it's my watch but it truly looks brand new.
> 
> View attachment 2760547


 
this is great information to have.  I have two Michele watches, a gold tone Deco Park II and two-tone CSX 36.  and i'm about to get a gold Revele:  it has everything I want - Roman numerals and it's a chronograph with Tourneau shaped faced.  i'm glad to know that they can be shined up to look like new when the time comes.


----------



## amandamandy

I bought two Tahitian ceramic watches in white and black ceramic at a 40 percent discount from Michelle this summer. These watches are not sold anymore by Michele.  I noticed that the stainless steel finish of the watches scratches easily.  Has anyone had this issue?  Thanks!


----------



## missyb

amandamandy said:


> I bought two Tahitian ceramic watches in white and black ceramic at a 40 percent discount from Michelle this summer. These watches are not sold anymore by Michele.  I noticed that the stainless steel finish of the watches scratches easily.  Has anyone had this issue?  Thanks!




Can you post pics of the watches?


----------



## Molls

Pzzlslvr said:


> I did
> 
> I didn't have a gold watch so I got the gold slim line deco with the black face (any excuse!!)  The rep had a preview of the new line for December - Michele has a new designer and there was a lot more color in the new designs.  Which probably means I'll buy one as I love the old Tropical Paradise and Garden Party styles.



You need to post a picture of your new watch! I can't wait to see the new line,  I really like these watches.


----------



## clising

Hey everyone, wanted to share my latest find. found this beauty at my local nordstrom rack. been wanting a deco for quite some time and found one with a beautiful strap too. the SA said they rarely get any decos in so i'm glad i found one! happy hunting 

One question for you all, where are you getting your 20mm straps? wanted the two tone one but possibly at a discounted price (orig $500).


----------



## sunnysideup8283

clising said:


> Hey everyone, wanted to share my latest find. found this beauty at my local nordstrom rack. been wanting a deco for quite some time and found one with a beautiful strap too. the SA said they rarely get any decos in so i'm glad i found one! happy hunting
> 
> 
> 
> One question for you all, where are you getting your 20mm straps? wanted the two tone one but possibly at a discounted price (orig $500).




Love the two-tone. 

I'd recommend fossil outlet I got an extra strap for $20...I think it's original price was nearly $200.


----------



## xsmileee

My favorite stack! &#128588;


----------



## Pzzlslvr

Molls said:


> You need to post a picture of your new watch! I can't wait to see the new line,  I really like these watches.



*Molls* if I can figure out how to post pictures I will.

I checked Michele's web site today and you can order their trunk show pieces on-line until October 12th.    So if you've wanted one but couldn't make the trunk show now is your chance!


----------



## Molls

Pzzlslvr said:


> *Molls* if I can figure out how to post pictures I will.
> 
> I checked Michele's web site today and you can order their trunk show pieces on-line until October 12th.    So if you've wanted one but couldn't make the trunk show now is your chance!



I just looked on their site. OMG I just the blue faced serein with diamond dial!


----------



## sgj99

clising said:


> Hey everyone, wanted to share my latest find. found this beauty at my local nordstrom rack. been wanting a deco for quite some time and found one with a beautiful strap too. the SA said they rarely get any decos in so i'm glad i found one! happy hunting
> 
> One question for you all, where are you getting your 20mm straps? wanted the two tone one but possibly at a discounted price (orig $500).



nice watch!  i really like the leopard strap too.

i see straps all the time on eBay and even on Amazon.


----------



## uhpharm01

xsmileee said:


> My favorite stack! &#128588;



Nice choice.


----------



## uhpharm01

Does anyone here have some model shots of the deco XL in the two tone?! If you do, can you please post them ?
Thank you.


----------



## uhpharm01

xsmileee said:


> I finally got the Diamond Deco!
> 
> Thank you everyone who helped me decide, I love it! &#128536;


Nice


I'm thinking about getting the one also.  But in the Two tone version.

I tried it on today!!


----------



## Kl1234

Hey everyone! I am looking into buying my first Michele watch and I need a little help. I am debating which one I should get. I want a silver round one. I found the sport sail 38mm but then I wonder if it is too big looking on a small wrist? I have looked at a few others and I like CSX and Serein but I think I like looking at the sport sail the best as long as it does not look too big on me. Any advice or pictures modeling would be helpful! Also how do you feel about the sport sail with the black face vs white? 
Thanks girls!


----------



## JessLovesTim

Hi! I just got my Michele watch from Hyde Park last week the day after their watch fair. I got the Serein 16, Black Diamond Dial Black Grosgrain Watch and I absolutely love it. I had debated saving (for a long time) for a Rolex, but then I decided to go ahead and get a Michele watch, plus I love that you can change out the straps and have a whole new look! I have a small wrist and have a very difficult time buying bracelets as they just fall off if they aren't adjustable. Anyway, this one is a 36 mm one. So hopefully Kl1234 that helps you out? I don't know if I could have gotten a 38 mm one, because I think it would be way too big. Also the straps are the black silver crystal (16 mm), black (alligator), and navy (patent leather). I just love that I can make this watch look fun or professional- so versatile!


----------



## JessLovesTim

Kl1234 said:


> Hey everyone! I am looking into buying my first Michele watch and I need a little help. I am debating which one I should get. I want a silver round one. I found the sport sail 38mm but then I wonder if it is too big looking on a small wrist? I have looked at a few others and I like CSX and Serein but I think I like looking at the sport sail the best as long as it does not look too big on me. Any advice or pictures modeling would be helpful! Also how do you feel about the sport sail with the black face vs white?
> Thanks girls!


 I like the white more for that particular style personally.


----------



## llmar304

JessLovesTim said:


> Hi! I just got my Michele watch from Hyde Park last week the day after their watch fair. I got the Serein 16, Black Diamond Dial Black Grosgrain Watch and I absolutely love it. I had debated saving (for a long time) for a Rolex, but then I decided to go ahead and get a Michele watch, plus I love that you can change out the straps and have a whole new look! I have a small wrist and have a very difficult time buying bracelets as they just fall off if they aren't adjustable. Anyway, this one is a 36 mm one. So hopefully Kl1234 that helps you out? I don't know if I could have gotten a 38 mm one, because I think it would be way too big. Also the straps are the black silver crystal (16 mm), black (alligator), and navy (patent leather). I just love that I can make this watch look fun or professional- so versatile!




Ooooh, I love your watch, congrats!!


----------



## gina1023

Kl1234 said:


> Hey everyone! I am looking into buying my first Michele watch and I need a little help. I am debating which one I should get. I want a silver round one. I found the sport sail 38mm but then I wonder if it is too big looking on a small wrist? I have looked at a few others and I like CSX and Serein but I think I like looking at the sport sail the best as long as it does not look too big on me. Any advice or pictures modeling would be helpful! Also how do you feel about the sport sail with the black face vs white?
> Thanks girls!


I have both the white and the black!  I choose depending on what I'm wearing.  They are large, but I like them because they're androgynous and casual which suits my personal style.  My wrist size is about 6.5" and the face covers my wrist all the way across with no overhang.  If you're very petite I'd go for something else as a watch face that's larger than the top part of your wrist just doesn't look right IMO.


----------



## Bellehaven

I'm new to this part of tpf. I've been watch watching for a while, trying to decide what I wanted. I knew whatever it was it would have to have a black dial. I was looking at Movado but it's a bit fancier than I wanted for everyday use. Long story short, I decided on a Michele for the versatility with the strap/bracelets. So here's my "new to me" Diamond Deco, Black MOP Dial. I wanted to post it to share in the Michele love! I think I'm hooked...smh! 

http://s1299.photobucket.com/user/Bellehaven1972/library/Michele?sort=3&page=1


----------



## MidNiteSun

I'm looking for a few new watch bands for my Michele Caber. Can anyone tell me which bands will fit my Caber?  I thought any 18mm bands would but was told no by someone. I'm trying to buy them online so of course I cannot take the watch in for fitting. TIA!!!


----------



## sneezz

I just bought a small jetway from my local Rack for $650 plus tax but I'm wondering if I'm the only one who thinks that a 2 year warranty is pretty skimp for such an expensive watch? Are they durable and worth the price? I'm debating if I should keep it or not.


----------



## pmburk

I am looking for a gold 12mm bracelet for a mini Deco. Anyone have any suggestions on where to get a deal online? Will any of the 12mm bracelets fit or it seems they vary by model?


----------



## pmburk

My Mini Deco Diamond with giraffe strap:


----------



## uhpharm01

Does the deco diamond version pulls on anyone's clothing. ?
Thanks


----------



## Pzzlslvr

uhpharm01 said:


> Does the deco diamond version pulls on anyone's clothing. ?
> Thanks



I don't have that problem on any of my Michele's.  Is it possible that the metal is scratched and that is causing the pulling instead of the diamonds?


----------



## Pzzlslvr

sneezz said:


> I just bought a small jetway from my local Rack for $650 plus tax but I'm wondering if I'm the only one who thinks that a 2 year warranty is pretty skimp for such an expensive watch? Are they durable and worth the price? I'm debating if I should keep it or not.




I've bought many used Michele's and I've only ever had one problem that wasn't solved by a new battery.  In that case I sent it to Michele and the entire movement was replaced for less that $100.   The only thing I stay away from is the ceramic band - those need babying and I'm pretty rough on things.  I haven't managed to break anything yet - so I'd call them durable.


----------



## uhpharm01

Pzzlslvr said:


> I don't have that problem on any of my Michele's.  Is it possible that the metal is scratched and that is causing the pulling instead of the diamonds?



Thanks. You're probably right.


----------



## sneezz

Pzzlslvr said:


> I've bought many used Michele's and I've only ever had one problem that wasn't solved by a new battery.  In that case I sent it to Michele and the entire movement was replaced for less that $100.   The only thing I stay away from is the ceramic band - those need babying and I'm pretty rough on things.  I haven't managed to break anything yet - so I'd call them durable.



Thanks for your reply! I've asked around also and that's the general consensus. I will keep the watch and enjoy it!


----------



## sneezz

Here's my new watch! I love it sooo much!


----------



## JessLovesTim

sneezz said:


> Here's my new watch! I love it sooo much!




Congrats! I really love the look of this one!


----------



## sneezz

JessLovesTim said:


> Congrats! I really love the look of this one!



Thanks!


----------



## katierose

sneezz said:


> Here's my new watch! I love it sooo much!



Very pretty! Nice and easy to read too.

I was at Nordstroms last week and the SA showed me the new catalog. They have some pretty new watches.


----------



## uhpharm01

katierose said:


> Very pretty! Nice and easy to read too.
> 
> I was at Nordstroms last week and the SA showed me the new catalog. They have some pretty new watches.



Good to know about the new styles coming.


----------



## sneezz

katierose said:


> Very pretty! Nice and easy to read too.
> 
> I was at Nordstroms last week and the SA showed me the new catalog. They have some pretty new watches.



Thanks! That's why I love it too..clean, choc and easy to read. 

This was purchased at the rack but I did see some new models on the Nordies site too like the urban petite diamond limited edition (drool).


----------



## TraGiv

My Christmas gift to myself. I love love love it! I can't wait until Christmas!


----------



## skyqueen

TraGiv said:


> My Christmas gift to myself. I love love love it! I can't wait until Christmas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2826158


Love the gold Caber! Very clean looking with pizzazz!


----------



## H-Angel

hi Michele lovers...
I have a Michele watch in white with diamond bezel.  Am I crazy to let it go for maybe half its price as trade for a rolex (plain no diamonds)?

Please advise.


----------



## Lavidav

H-Angel said:


> hi Michele lovers...
> I have a Michele watch in white with diamond bezel.  Am I crazy to let it go for maybe half its price as trade for a rolex (plain no diamonds)?
> 
> Please advise.




How bad do you want the Rolex?  Is it worth it to you to give up your Michele watch at 1/2 what you paid?  If you feel like you've gotten your use out of the Michele then go for the trade. You can probably pick up another Michele for an inexpensive price at an outlet at an store at a later date if you decide you want another.


----------



## jellyv

H-Angel said:


> hi Michele lovers...
> I have a Michele watch in white with diamond bezel.  Am I crazy to let it go for maybe half its price as trade for a rolex (plain no diamonds)?
> 
> Please advise.



 Do it. There's no comparison between them--but realize that the Rolex is automatic. Is your Michele a quartz model? Very different, if so.

Resale on a Michele is always going to be substantially below its retail.


----------



## sgj99

TraGiv said:


> My Christmas gift to myself. I love love love it! I can't wait until Christmas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2826158



oh my ... i love this watch and have for quite a while.   this gold Caber has all the things i love about a classic style:  diamonds, roman numerals, and a leather band.  i've come real close to getting this beauty myself but i already have 4 Micheles  good for you for treating yourself and Merry Christmas!


----------



## kmb2476

I LOVE my Michele watch, but have such a difficult time keeping it running. Any suggestions or advice?


----------



## uhpharm01

kmb2476 said:


> I LOVE my Michele watch, but have such a difficult time keeping it running. Any suggestions or advice?



You should contact customer service for michele. They recommend that you sent it in for service once every two years.


----------



## islandchick

Just an FYI ladies..Don't buy Michele watches at full price unless you want or need the watch there and then. 

I just bought a couple of diamond watches not too long ago for $ 800 something from the watch station international outlet. 

I was also looking to get an XL diamond deco and the head alone is priced at over $1K and the band is an additional few hundred $$ at major Dept stores / Michele, but I had the manager of the same store find out of he could get the exact same watch for me and they were also to give me the head and band for just under $1100 as they were running a 40% off promo. 

Here are the watches I ended up buying. I hope this helps you ladies save some $$


----------



## uhpharm01

islandchick said:


> Just an FYI ladies..Don't buy Michele watches at full price unless you want or need the watch there and then.
> 
> I just bought a couple of diamond watches not too long ago for $ 800 something from the watch station international outlet.
> 
> I was also looking to get an XL diamond deco and the head alone is priced at over $1K and the band is an additional few hundred $$ at major Dept stores / Michele, but I had the manager of the same store find out of he could get the exact same watch for me and they were also to give me the head and band for just under $1100 as they were running a 40% off promo.
> 
> Here are the watches I ended up buying. I hope this helps you ladies save some $$



Thanks for the tip.


----------



## uhpharm01

Michele watches are made by fossil. Who knew ?!


----------



## Swtshan7

Yup, I have a few and All but one came from Fossil or Watch Station intl outlets! They have excellent sales and prices


----------



## chavezslp

I just got a mini urban diamond  and 3 watch straps at The Watch Station outlet for under $400!!! Amazing deal!


----------



## sgj99

i am so impressed with Michele's customer service!

here's my short story:  i recently bought an older watch, the Deco Baguette.  it's small and thin, takes a 12mm band.  the band on the watch i found is in need of replacing so i found a new band but it has a silver-tone buckle and the watch is yellow gold.  while i don't have a problem mixing metals (i have several two-tone DY pieces and a two-tone Michele CSX) the gold watch head and the silver buckle don't work with my little OCD issues .  so, i e-mailed Michele customer service to inquire about how to change it out, could i take it to my local jeweler who is an authorized Michele dealer and have it changed?  well ... they said, "why don't we send you a yellow gold-tone buckle and you can take that in to the jeweler."  at no cost to me, just "what's your address so we can send it to you."  it arrived with a lovely note and i am a Michele lover forever now.


----------



## phillj12

Amazing! So nice to hear about companies that believe in good ol' customer service!


----------



## 515lvlover

loving my Christmas present!


----------



## sinyard

515lvlover said:


> View attachment 2843158
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loving my Christmas present!




Looks beautiful!


----------



## uhpharm01

phillj12 said:


> Amazing! So nice to hear about companies that believe in good ol' customer service!


I'm glad someone is getting good customer service from them.   I've called them a few times and no one could answer my questions or I got conflicting information.


----------



## RhondaE

daze562 said:


> Just ordered this gold one to match the silver one I got for xmas!


 
daze562  I need your help if you have a minute. Can you PM me please? I've found a Sport Sail Gold and I'd love your assistance with taking a look at it since you have one. Thanks in advance.
RhondaE


----------



## sgj99

uhpharm01 said:


> I'm glad someone is getting good customer service from them.   I've called them a few times and no one could answer my questions or I got conflicting information.



i never spoke to anyone, i just sent an e-mail to their Customer Service department.


----------



## kprice1019

I have the sport sail coming tomorrow from Nordstrom sale with a black quilted band. How do I put the band on?


----------



## sinyard

Does anyone have the Large white dial 42mm sport dial? Trying to decide if I like the white face or not.


----------



## sinyard

kprice1019 said:


> I have the sport sail coming tomorrow from Nordstrom sale with a black quilted band. How do I put the band on?




Did you order the larger face? If so, which one? I'm curious because I can't decide!!!!


----------



## kprice1019

sinyard said:


> Did you order the larger face? If so, which one? I'm curious because I can't decide!!!!



I did get the larger one. They no longer had the small one and the large one was on sale for 360! I got it in black


----------



## sinyard

kprice1019 said:


> I did get the larger one. They no longer had the small one and the large one was on sale for 360! I got it in black




Thank you! Post a picture when you get it. I'm thinking the white face is kind of boring and was leaning towards the black too. I also really like this one too 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
.


----------



## uhpharm01

sgj99 said:


> i never spoke to anyone, i just sent an e-mail to their Customer Service department.



Thank you for the tip.


----------



## sgj99

uhpharm01 said:


> Thank you for the tip.



you are most welcome 

maybe e-mail works better because they can sort it to the person who can answer it depending on the title instead of a live person trying to sound like they know what they are talking about when they really don't.  who knows ...


----------



## 515lvlover

loving my new Michele!&#9786;


----------



## sinyard

515lvlover said:


> View attachment 2849341
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loving my new Michele!&#9786;




Looks great!


----------



## sinyard

I just ordered this for $356 and I paid thru e bates and got and extra $21 off too. I have the silver deco xl with diamonds on the face and was looking for an everyday watch.


----------



## kprice1019

sinyard said:


> I just ordered this for $356 and I paid thru e bates and got and extra $21 off too. I have the silver deco xl with diamonds on the face and was looking for an everyday watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2849398




Yes that's the one I got! But in black it came today! I'll take a picture of it on and post tomorrow


----------



## kprice1019

sinyard said:


> I just ordered this for $356 and I paid thru e bates and got and extra $21 off too. I have the silver deco xl with diamonds on the face and was looking for an everyday watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2849398




What kind of band did you get?


----------



## sgj99

515lvlover said:


> View attachment 2849341
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loving my new Michele!&#9786;



very pretty, it looks great with your beautiful diamond ring.

OT:  my husband is an Iowa boy (Pella, born and raised).


----------



## sinyard

kprice1019 said:


> Yes that's the one I got! But in black it came today! I'll take a picture of it on and post tomorrow




Can't wait to see it!


----------



## JessLovesTim

kprice1019 said:


> I did get the larger one. They no longer had the small one and the large one was on sale for 360! I got it in black




That is such an amazing deal! I considered getting one, but all my michele watch bands are a size 18 and that one requires a size 20, so I thought I'll hold out and watch for a face that matches my bands. Can't wait to see yours!


----------



## kprice1019

Here it is!


----------



## JessLovesTim

kprice1019 said:


> Here it is!




Congrats! Looks great!!!


----------



## sinyard

kprice1019 said:


> What kind of band did you get?




I have my silver deco 20mm on back order through Michele and my local jewelry store, it won't be here until the end of March.  So, I can use that one but I don't think I want to remove that band from my deco.  So, I'm going to order the silver Sport Sail 20mm as soon at the watch head arrives and if I decide I'm in love with it then I'll order the strap.


----------



## sinyard

kprice1019 said:


> Here it is!




Love it!!!!!


----------



## JazzyMac

Just purchased a new Michele watch on their website...40% savings over the others.  I'm a happy camper.  Although it might be a while before I even see it!


----------



## EBMIC

515lvlover said:


> View attachment 2849341
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loving my new Michele!&#9786;


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## sinyard

JazzyMac said:


> Just purchased a new Michele watch on their website...40% savings over the others.  I'm a happy camper.  Although it might be a while before I even see it!




Awesome! Which one did you get?


----------



## JazzyMac

sinyard said:


> Awesome! Which one did you get?




I got the Urban Mini...no diamonds on the casing. I'm excited to have an all "SHW" watch since my others are golds and Browns. The interchangeable bands are awesome as well.


----------



## sinyard

JazzyMac said:


> I got the Urban Mini...no diamonds on the casing. I'm excited to have an all "SHW" watch since my others are golds and Browns. The interchangeable bands are awesome as well.




That will be beautiful! You'll have to post pics when you get it!


----------



## sinyard

Well, I returned my large white face sport sail. Nothing special about it. I'm getting the Serein 16, this one instead.


----------



## kprice1019

sinyard said:


> Well, I returned my large white face sport sail. Nothing special about it. I'm getting the Serein 16, this one instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2854235




Oh no sorry to hear that. What didn't you like about it?? That one is pretty though


----------



## sinyard

kprice1019 said:


> Oh no sorry to hear that. What didn't you like about it?? That one is pretty though




Thanks! It just didn't seem special to me like my deco xl diamond is.  Maybe it was the white face.  Plus, I think I want a smaller face and I love large face watches! Hopefully, the Serein does the trick!


----------



## aundria17

My new michele urban pink mother of pearl. And got it 40% off at nordstroms.com I'm loving it


----------



## sgj99

aundria17 said:


> My new michele urban pink mother of pearl. And got it 40% off at nordstroms.com I'm loving it



that is gorgeous!  i love the pink MOP, it's got a beautiful shimmer to it.


----------



## aundria17

sgj99 said:


> that is gorgeous!  i love the pink MOP, it's got a beautiful shimmer to it.



Thank you


----------



## JessLovesTim

aundria17 said:


> My new michele urban pink mother of pearl. And got it 40% off at nordstroms.com I'm loving it




I absolutely love this! So beautiful!!!


----------



## audell

Yay! I found a deco XL this weekend for 40% off at Saks off fifth. Madly in love with my first Michele watch!


----------



## JazzyMac

audell said:


> Yay! I found a deco XL this weekend for 40% off at Saks off fifth. Madly in love with my first Michele watch!




Very nice!!


----------



## uhpharm01

audell said:


> Yay! I found a deco XL this weekend for 40% off at Saks off fifth. Madly in love with my first Michele watch!



Lovely


----------



## sgj99

audell said:


> Yay! I found a deco XL this weekend for 40% off at Saks off fifth. Madly in love with my first Michele watch!


 
love it!


----------



## sinyard

audell said:


> Yay! I found a deco XL this weekend for 40% off at Saks off fifth. Madly in love with my first Michele watch!




That's exactly what I want but can't find the XL without diamonds on the outside. Did they have anymore? Which location? Thank you!


----------



## TraGiv

audell said:


> Yay! I found a deco XL this weekend for 40% off at Saks off fifth. Madly in love with my first Michele watch!




Very nice!


----------



## sinyard

audell said:


> Yay! I found a deco XL this weekend for 40% off at Saks off fifth. Madly in love with my first Michele watch!




I tried to private message you for the store location, but it said you aren't set up to accept messages. &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## audell

sinyard said:


> I tried to private message you for the store location, but it said you aren't set up to accept messages. &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


Hey there

I looked into it and it says I need to post more before I can get upgraded to receive private messages  anyway, I found it in Scottsdale  Arizona while on holidays. It was the last one, but I'm actually from Toronto  Ontario and the watch station at an outlet mall called me today to say they got an XL deco with diamonds in. Did you want me to look into details for that one for you? It's just the face, no band.


----------



## sinyard

audell said:


> Hey there
> 
> I looked into it and it says I need to post more before I can get upgraded to receive private messages  anyway, I found it in Scottsdale  Arizona while on holidays. It was the last one, but I'm actually from Toronto  Ontario and the watch station at an outlet mall called me today to say they got an XL deco with diamonds in. Did you want me to look into details for that one for you? It's just the face, no band.




Okay, no problem! You'll have more posts in no time especially after everyone sees how stunning it is on you. Yes, I'm only looking for the Deco XL head exactly like yours without the band. If you don't mind I'd really appreciate it but please don't go out of your way just for me. You are so kind. Thank you!


----------



## audell

*xxx selling to members will get you banned. *


----------



## audell

Sinyard - do you use instagram? If so, check this out! Same face as mine - pretty sure it's the Deco XL (20mm) that you're looking for! Try contacting them. Says 50% off 894.99$ for the silver one in the photo comments, free shipping!


----------



## sinyard

*xxxx buying from members will get you banned*

Thank you for the Instagram pic, I actually follow them and missed that somehow. I just started following you on Instagram, request to follow me back if you want!  I'll call them in a few hours and see if it's still available. Thank you soooo much!


----------



## audell

sinyard said:


> *xxxx buying from members will get you banned*
> 
> Thank you for the Instagram pic, I actually follow them and missed that somehow. I just started following you on Instagram, request to follow me back if you want!  I'll call them in a few hours and see if it's still available. Thank you soooo much!


Not trying to sell anything - just trying to help a fellow member find what she is in search of. Cripes!


----------



## sinyard

sinyard said:


> *xxxx buying from members will get you banned*
> 
> Thank you for the Instagram pic, I actually follow them and missed that somehow. I just started following you on Instagram, request to follow me back if you want!  I'll call them in a few hours and see if it's still available. Thank you soooo much!




Thank you. However, she was just trying to help me find the watch head. Because of her, I have it on hold at Saks. Thanks!


----------



## uhpharm01

I just love the deco xl watches. I think Michele may be redesigning the deco XL. I'm
Not sure


----------



## sinyard

uhpharm01 said:


> I just love the deco xl watches. I think Michele may be redesigning the deco XL. I'm
> 
> Not sure




Good to know, thank you! I can't imagine it would be an better though! Lol


----------



## RhondaE

I got this watch for Christmas! Found it at Nordstrom Rack for $550. I'd been searching high and low for another Michele. I have a silver Diamond Caber with the MOP face. I love it. This addiction is my husband's fault. He bought the 1st one.


----------



## uhpharm01

RhondaE said:


> I got this watch for Christmas! Found it at Nordstrom Rack for $550. I'd been searching high and low for another Michele. I have a silver Diamond Caber with the MOP face. I love it. This addiction is my husband's fault. He bought the 1st one.
> View attachment 2861328



Cute


----------



## anabanana745

Which model is that? Stunning


----------



## kprice1019

So i bought the sport sail large in white also with the black because the price i just couldn't pass it up. I'll post a picture later but I was wondering if I decided to return it maybe get a white strap for my diamond deco? It has a link chain on it now but is it hard to get off? Is the diamond deco to fancy for a leather band?


----------



## audell

RhondaE said:


> I got this watch for Christmas! Found it at Nordstrom Rack for $550. I'd been searching high and low for another Michele. I have a silver Diamond Caber with the MOP face. I love it. This addiction is my husband's fault. He bought the 1st one.
> View attachment 2861328


Beautiful! I definitely am on the hunt for a two tone band for my Deco next! Everyone said Michele watches are an addiction and I didn't understand why, until now. I search for pictures of them every night on my couch all of a sudden, since owning one!!


----------



## katierose

kprice1019 said:


> So i bought the sport sail large in white also with the black because the price i just couldn't pass it up. I'll post a picture later but I was wondering if I decided to return it maybe get a white strap for my diamond deco? It has a link chain on it now but is it hard to get off? Is the diamond deco to fancy for a leather band?



The metal band comes off about the same way as the leather, so easy enough.
I think the leather bands look fine, though some are "fancier" than others.
I've found I don't use my leather bands as much as I thought I would, and even so I have one or two favorites and don't use the others very much.


----------



## katierose

audell said:


> Beautiful! I definitely am on the hunt for a two tone band for my Deco next! Everyone said Michele watches are an addiction and I didn't understand why, until now. I search for pictures of them every night on my couch all of a sudden, since owning one!!



I agree that they are addictive. They are a good quality watch, in lovely styles, but still affordable. The prices allow for owning more than one, especially if one can find a nice one at the discount stores or in a good sale.


----------



## katierose

RhondaE said:


> I got this watch for Christmas! Found it at Nordstrom Rack for $550. I'd been searching high and low for another Michele. I have a silver Diamond Caber with the MOP face. I love it. This addiction is my husband's fault. He bought the 1st one.
> View attachment 2861328



Nice! and a great price too!


----------



## kprice1019

Here's the white one.  What do you guys think?


----------



## atlcoach

kprice1019 said:


> Here's the white one.  What do you guys think?




Pretty! Love that band. I have it in pink. &#128522;


----------



## katierose

I have four Michele watches. I bought the gold one purposely without the metal strap, so I could use it with leather straps for more variety.


----------



## uhpharm01

katierose said:


> I have four Michele watches. I bought the gold one purposely without the metal strap, so I could use it with leather straps for more variety.
> 
> View attachment 2864080
> 
> View attachment 2864083
> 
> View attachment 2864085
> 
> View attachment 2864086



Nice collection


----------



## JazzyMac

katierose said:


> I have four Michele watches. I bought the gold one purposely without the metal strap, so I could use it with leather straps for more variety.
> 
> View attachment 2864080
> 
> View attachment 2864083
> 
> View attachment 2864085
> 
> View attachment 2864086




Very beautiful!  Same here, I got the silver one without bands so I could switch up.


----------



## katierose

uhpharm01 said:


> Nice collection



*Thanks!*



JazzyMac said:


> Very beautiful!  Same here, I got the silver one without bands so I could switch up.



*Thanks! Are you switching bands as much as you thought you would, or are you using one favorite most of the time?* *I bought a few bands to start with, thinking I would add more later, but then stopped buying them when I noticed I used the same one or two most of the time.*


----------



## JazzyMac

katierose said:


> *Thanks!*
> 
> 
> 
> *Thanks! Are you switching bands as much as you thought you would, or are you using one favorite most of the time?* *I bought a few bands to start with, thinking I would add more later, but then stopped buying them when I noticed I used the same one or two most of the time.*



I haven't even tried it on yet; I need to go and pick up it up from my mailbox.  I purchased an alligator/ivory leather band and the stainless steel band.  I figured any time I wanted a new "bracelet", I would just use this watch.  

On another note, a long time ago I had an ESQ watch that came with three leather straps.  I only ever wore one strap...and even when I purchased another strap to go with it, by then I wasn't even interested in the watch anymore.  I will try out this watch and see how I take to it.  Probably really well, as I don't have any super fancy "small" watches.  So this is almost like a piece of jewelry...that tells time.


----------



## katierose

JazzyMac said:


> I haven't even tried it on yet; I need to go and pick up it up from my mailbox.  I purchased an alligator/ivory leather band and the stainless steel band.  I figured any time I wanted a new "bracelet", I would just use this watch.
> 
> On another note, a long time ago I had an ESQ watch that came with three leather straps.  I only ever wore one strap...and even when I purchased another strap to go with it, by then I wasn't even interested in the watch anymore.  I will try out this watch and see how I take to it.  Probably really well, as I don't have any super fancy "small" watches.*  So this is almost like a piece of jewelry...that tells time.*



Oh, OK, well hope you love it.
Some of them are like a piece of jewelry, so pretty.


----------



## JazzyMac

katierose said:


> Oh, OK, well hope you love it.
> Some of them are like a piece of jewelry, so pretty.




Finally got a chance to try it on!  My new Urban Mini w/ Bone Alligator strap. Stainless Steel strap is on its way. Beautiful, beautiful!!


----------



## atlcoach

JazzyMac said:


> Finally got a chance to try it on!  My new Urban Mini w/ Bone Alligator strap. Stainless Steel strap is on its way. Beautiful, beautiful!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2867492




Love this watch!! When I finally decided to buy it, it's sold out everywhere. &#128546;


----------



## JazzyMac

atlcoach said:


> Love this watch!! When I finally decided to buy it, it's sold out everywhere. &#128546;




It's on the Michele website on sale.


----------



## katierose

JazzyMac said:


> Finally got a chance to try it on!  My new Urban Mini w/ Bone Alligator strap. Stainless Steel strap is on its way. Beautiful, beautiful!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2867492



Very pretty!


----------



## JazzyMac

katierose said:


> Very pretty!




Thank you!


----------



## yjg2

I have tiny wrist but really want to order an large Urban with diamonds. Does anyone have that model? I would love to see it on someone. I have 5" wrist and not sure if the large Urban will be too ridiculous. I have a rolex lady datejust 26mm and want to add a large/menswear watch to my collection. I would appreciate some advice. 

Thank you!!!


----------



## JazzyMac

yjg2 said:


> I have tiny wrist but really want to order an large Urban with diamonds. Does anyone have that model? I would love to see it on someone. I have 5" wrist and not sure if the large Urban will be too ridiculous. I have a rolex lady datejust 26mm and want to add a large/menswear watch to my collection. I would appreciate some advice.
> 
> Thank you!!!




That watch would definitely look striking!  I'm sorry but I have a 6" wrist, so I can't help.


----------



## JazzyMac

JazzyMac said:


> Finally got a chance to try it on!  My new Urban Mini w/ Bone Alligator strap. Stainless Steel strap is on its way. Beautiful, beautiful!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2867492




I was this close from returning the stunning bone strap, but I love it!  Also received my stainless steel band. I have the exact effects I wanted:  Sparkly jewelry that tells time!  Thinking about the red one next.


----------



## katierose

JazzyMac said:


> I was this close from returning the stunning bone strap, but I love it!  Also received my stainless steel band. I have the exact effects I wanted:  Sparkly jewelry that tells time!  Thinking about the red one next.
> 
> View attachment 2869688



Very nice!
I like the leather straps, but the steel bands just seem a little dressier to me. Of course, it's nice to have both looks depending on occasion.


----------



## sinyard

My two newest additions.. The deco XL which came with a purple patent leather band but I swapped it out with deco XL band.  I need to get links removed from the bands but at least you can see what it looks like together with the faces. The second watch is my the black 38mm sport sail and I bought a second deco XL silver strap to use for it.


----------



## sinyard

Also, here is my deco XL with diamonds. Now, I just need to add a gold Michele to my collection! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 plastic wrap still on the face and band fyi


----------



## JazzyMac

katierose said:


> Very nice!
> I like the leather straps, but the steel bands just seem a little dressier to me. Of course, it's nice to have both looks depending on occasion.



You're absolutely right!  I loved the Urban Mini when I tried it on with the leather strap, but the steel just made my eyes go gaga.


----------



## uhpharm01

sinyard said:


> Also, here is my deco XL with diamonds. Now, I just need to add a gold Michele to my collection!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2870501
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plastic wrap still on the face and band fyi



Lovely collection.


----------



## sinyard

uhpharm01 said:


> Lovely collection.




Thank you!


----------



## audell

sinyard said:


> My two newest additions.. The deco XL which came with a purple patent leather band but I swapped it out with deco XL band.  I need to get links removed from the bands but at least you can see what it looks like together with the faces. The second watch is my the black 38mm sport sail and I bought a second deco XL silver strap to use for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2870499
> View attachment 2870500


GORGEOUS! So glad you got it


----------



## sinyard

audell said:


> GORGEOUS! So glad you got it




Thank you! Because of you I found it! I mean because of you I bought it! You found it for me!


----------



## sinyard

Found the sport sail band 20mm to fit the sport sail face, on sale too! When I called Michele they advised against using the deco band for the sport sail face because it can come off from the head. Fyi sport sail 38mm and  the 20 mm matching band is discontinued...


----------



## uhpharm01

Here's mine's. Yayyy


----------



## uhpharm01

Here's the other one.


----------



## sinyard

uhpharm01 said:


> Here's the other one.







uhpharm01 said:


> Here's mine's. Yayyy




Love them both! Are they both XL or 18mm?


----------



## uhpharm01

sinyard said:


> Love them both! Are they both XL or 18mm?


   Thank you.  They are both XL!!!


----------



## bagloves

uhpharm01 said:


> Here's mine's. Yayyy







uhpharm01 said:


> Here's the other one.




Beautiful!! Enjoy them


----------



## sinyard

uhpharm01 said:


> Thank you.  They are both XL!!!




XL is the best and so hard to find too!


----------



## uhpharm01

bagloves said:


> Beautiful!! Enjoy them



Thank you


----------



## uhpharm01

sinyard said:


> XL is the best and so hard to find too!



Thank you. 

Yes. It was a little hard finding both of these watches. I just love them. I got both 40% off too.


----------



## allyloupuppy

Wow I didn't know there was a Michele watches thread!, I love em! Does anyone have a watch from the serein collection? ? Just wondering how you like it? I would like to buy one soon.


----------



## allyloupuppy

Also does anyone know how many sales a year Michele has? I actually want to buy from Nordstroms with a gift card so hoping they'll have a summer sale?


----------



## sinyard

allyloupuppy said:


> Also does anyone know how many sales a year Michele has? I actually want to buy from Nordstroms with a gift card so hoping they'll have a summer sale?




Just an FYI I spoke with Nordstrom the other day and Michele watches are going to be increased by $100 as of 2/1/15. I want the Serein also (gifts cards too) but I'm hoping goes on sale soon since new styles are coming out soon.


----------



## allyloupuppy

Thanks for letting me know! I can't buy for a couple of months, want to save for it. Hopefully they'll go on sale!!


----------



## allyloupuppy

sinyard said:


> Just an FYI I spoke with Nordstrom the other day and Michele watches are going to be increased by $100 as of 2/1/15. I want the Serein also (gifts cards too) but I'm hoping goes on sale soon since new styles are coming out soon.



Thanks for letting me know! I can't buy for a couple of months, want to save for it. I hope they go on sale!


----------



## katierose

allyloupuppy said:


> Also does anyone know how many sales a year Michele has? I actually want to buy from Nordstroms with a gift card so hoping they'll have a summer sale?



I've never seen Michele watches on sale at Nordstrom, unfortunately. If they did reduce the price it would probably be a discontinued watch.
But they will price match, they matched the Bloomingdale price for me once.
Bloomingdale has maybe two sales a year where Michele will be discounted in a general 20% off sale.
But if you go to the Michele site you can sign up for their emails, and they will let you know of any of their own sales, seem to have 40% off sales on _select_ watches every 3-4 months.


----------



## uhpharm01

katierose said:


> I've never seen Michele watches on sale at Nordstrom, unfortunately. If they did reduce the price it would probably be a discontinued watch.
> But they will price match, they matched the Bloomingdale price for me once.
> Bloomingdale has maybe two sales a year where Michele will be discounted in a general 20% off sale.
> But if you go to the Michele site you can sign up for their emails, and they will let you know of any of their own sales, seem to have 40% off sales on _select_ watches every 3-4 months.



You're right. Because the deco XL at nordstrom had the words markdown. 

I've seen the deco XL on sale at nordstrom  a couple of times. But now the XL size has been discontinued now.


----------



## gr8onteej

Nordstrom has had Michele watches included in their Anniversary Sale and they always seem to have some at the Nordstom Rack that I go to.


----------



## allyloupuppy

katierose said:


> I've never seen Michele watches on sale at Nordstrom, unfortunately. If they did reduce the price it would probably be a discontinued watch.
> But they will price match, they matched the Bloomingdale price for me once.
> Bloomingdale has maybe two sales a year where Michele will be discounted in a general 20% off sale.
> But if you go to the Michele site you can sign up for their emails, and they will let you know of any of their own sales, seem to have 40% off sales on _select_ watches every 3-4 months.



Ok, thanks for letting me know!!


----------



## sinyard

allyloupuppy said:


> Thanks for letting me know! I can't buy for a couple of months, want to save for it. I hope they go on sale!




You're welcome. Nordstrom does in fact include some Michele watches in their sales, they don't have to be discontinued styles to be included either. The next  Anniversary sale isn't until July though.


----------



## sinyard

uhpharm01 said:


> You're right. Because the deco XL at nordstrom had the words markdown.
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen the deco XL on sale at nordstrom  a couple of times. But now the XL size has been discontinued now.




How do you know the XL size is discontinued? I wasn't aware of this .


----------



## uhpharm01

sinyard said:


> How do you know the XL size is discontinued? I wasn't aware of this .


deleted post


----------



## uhpharm01

katierose said:


> I've never seen Michele watches on sale at Nordstrom, unfortunately. If they did reduce the price it would probably be a discontinued watch.
> But they will price match, they matched the Bloomingdale price for me once.
> Bloomingdale has maybe two sales a year where Michele will be discounted in a general 20% off sale.
> But if you go to the Michele site you can sign up for their emails, and they will let you know of any of their own sales, seem to have 40% off sales on _select_ watches every 3-4 months.



The SAs at nordstrom were shocked to see the deco
XL to be on sale back in October. Because it's usuaslly. Never on sale. T hen later on it went 40% off as a  markdown before the holidays and they went very fast.


----------



## uhpharm01

sinyard said:


> Also, here is my deco XL with diamonds. Now, I just need to add a gold Michele to my collection!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2870501
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plastic wrap still on the face and band fyi



Oh I see you have the deco xl. You have day deco XL and diamond deco XL also. Cool


----------



## uhpharm01

audell said:


> Beautiful! I definitely am on the hunt for a two tone band for my Deco next! Everyone said Michele watches are an addiction and I didn't understand why, until now. I search for pictures of them every night on my couch all of a sudden, since owning one!!



What deco size are you looking for ? The 20mm the XL SIZE ?


----------



## allyloupuppy

This is all very informative! I'll hope the serein models go on sale at michele.com & then try to get Nordstrom to price match .


----------



## uhpharm01

sinyard said:


> You're welcome. Nordstrom does in fact include some Michele watches in their sales, they don't have to be discontinued styles to be included either. The next  Anniversary sale isn't until July though.


Nordstrom Is Getting Rid Of Its Big Semi-Annual Sales
http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/6172706


----------



## cougster

katierose said:


> I've never seen Michele watches on sale at Nordstrom, unfortunately. If they did reduce the price it would probably be a discontinued watch.
> But they will price match, they matched the Bloomingdale price for me once.
> Bloomingdale has maybe two sales a year where Michele will be discounted in a general 20% off sale.
> But if you go to the Michele site you can sign up for their emails, and they will let you know of any of their own sales, seem to have 40% off sales on _select_ watches every 3-4 months.




They do go on sale at Nordstrom's. They get picked up pretty fast though.
I got my diamond deco XL watch and bracelet at 40 % off right before Christmas. 
Picked up the retro looking Urban Mini after the hols at 40% off

It was sheer luck as it wasn't even on my radar but 40% off was certainly enticing.


----------



## uhpharm01

katierose said:


> I've never seen Michele watches on sale at Nordstrom, unfortunately. If they did reduce the price it would probably be a discontinued watch.
> But they will price match, they matched the Bloomingdale price for me once.
> Bloomingdale has maybe two sales a year where Michele will be discounted in a general 20% off sale.
> But if you go to the Michele site you can sign up for their emails, and they will let you know of any of their own sales, seem to have 40% off sales on _select_ watches every 3-4 months.



Nordstrom Is Getting Rid Of Its Big Semi-Annual Sales

http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/6172706


----------



## sinyard

uhpharm01 said:


> Nordstrom Is Getting Rid Of Its Big Semi-Annual Sales
> 
> 
> 
> http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/6172706




Nordstrom will STILL have their annual Anniversary sale which takes place every July.  Now they will also be adding 6 other dates for store wide sales. Sounds good to me. My favorite is still the annual Anniversary sale though! Can't wait!


----------



## uhpharm01

sinyard said:


> Nordstrom will STILL have their annual Anniversary sale which takes place every July.  Now they will also be adding 6 other dates for store wide sales. Sounds good to me. My favorite is still the annual Anniversary sale though! Can't wait!



Sounds good to
Me also.


----------



## uhpharm01

cougster said:


> They do go on sale at Nordstrom's. They get picked up pretty fast though.
> I got my diamond deco XL watch and bracelet at 40 % off right before Christmas.
> Picked up the retro looking Urban Mini after the hols at 40% off
> 
> It was sheer luck as it wasn't even on my radar but 40% off was certainly enticing.



Good for you.


----------



## audell

uhpharm01 said:


> What deco size are you looking for ? The 20mm the XL SIZE ?



Yup. XL or 18mm!


----------



## uhpharm01

audell said:


> Yup. XL or 18mm!



Here's the XL strap for the deco in two tone 

http://www.michele.com/en_US/shop/straps/deco_xl/20_mm_deco_xl_two_tone_gold_steel_bracelet-MS20CV285048.html?BC=


----------



## audell

uhpharm01 said:


> Here's the XL strap for the deco in two tone
> 
> http://www.michele.com/en_US/shop/straps/deco_xl/20_mm_deco_xl_two_tone_gold_steel_bracelet-MS20CV285048.html?BC=




Ya. I'm holding out til I find it on sale  still enjoying my silver one for now, so not too desperate.


----------



## uhpharm01

audell said:


> Ya. I'm holding out til I find it on sale  still enjoying my silver one for now, so not too desperate.



Oh okay


----------



## sinyard

audell said:


> Ya. I'm holding out til I find it on sale  still enjoying my silver one for now, so not too desperate.




Nordstrom.com had the deco XL in silver and two tone on their website this morning for about and hour until they sold. They were 40% off. I had the two tone in my bag but thankfully talked myself out of it! &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## audell

sinyard said:


> Nordstrom.com had the deco XL in silver and two tone on their website this morning for about and hour until they sold. They were 40% off. I had the two tone in my bag but thankfully talked myself out of it! &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;



Damn! I need to make more of a habit of checking the Nordie's website. They always have random Michele pop ups on sale, and I confirmed today with customer service that it has nothing to do with discontinuing product.


----------



## sinyard

audell said:


> Damn! I need to make more of a habit of checking the Nordie's website. They always have random Michele pop ups on sale, and I confirmed today with customer service that it has nothing to do with discontinuing product.




I check way too much! Good to know about discontinuing the product...


----------



## uhpharm01

My SA at nordstrom  just confirmed today that the deco XL has been discontinued. In addition she did also stated that if an item is at 40% off then it is being discontinued. But if it's 20 or 25 % off then that is just a regular sale going on.


----------



## sinyard

uhpharm01 said:


> My SA at nordstrom  just confirmed today that the deco XL has been discontinued. In addition she did also stated that if an item is at 40% off then it is being discontinued. But if it's 20 or 25 % off then that is just a regular sale going on.




You are correct.  I called Michele today and the informed me the Deco XL is being phased out. Makes no sense to me! Ugh


----------



## uhpharm01

sinyard said:


> You are correct.  I called Michele today and the informed me the Deco XL is being phased out. Makes no sense to me! Ugh


I didn't understand it either. 
.  When people were stating that they were finding them at 5 off saks, I had feeling that  they were discontinued. You can't find they NM or nordstrom on a regular basis either. The deco xl being on nordstrom for hours and then no longer available has been going on since mid November


----------



## sinyard

uhpharm01 said:


> I didn't understand it either.
> 
> .  When people were stating that they were finding them at 5 off saks, I had feeling that  they were discontinued. You can't find they NM or nordstrom on a regular basis either. The deco xl being on nordstrom for hours and then no longer available has been going on since mid November
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I've known since December last year that the deco XL was discontinued.




I remember back in November showing my husband the Deco XL on Nordstrom's, I was dropping Xmas hints! The band keeps popping up every once in a while too. I bought three of the deco XL 20mm in the stainless steel, can't beat 40% off and it's impossible to find. This way I have one for my regular XL, diamond XL and a back up in case one breaks!


----------



## missyb

Rue lala has Michele up now


----------



## sinyard

missyb said:


> Rue lala has Michele up now




Everything is sold out! Thanks though!


----------



## uhpharm01

sinyard said:


> I remember back in November showing my husband the Deco XL on Nordstrom's, I was dropping Xmas hints! The band keeps popping up every once in a while too. I bought three of the deco XL 20mm in the stainless steel, can't beat 40% off and it's impossible to find. This way I have one for my regular XL, diamond XL and a back up in case one breaks!



Good move. I got an extra two tone bracelet. It was 40% off also. You're right about the bracelet showing up from time to time on Nordstrom website. On the michele.com you can still see the stainless  steel with diamonds just the case but it's at full price . But not the stainless steel deco xl bracelet.


----------



## katierose

uhpharm01 said:


> My SA at nordstrom  just confirmed today that the deco XL has been discontinued. In addition she did also stated that if an item is at 40% off then it is being discontinued. But if it's 20 or 25 % off then that is just a regular sale going on.



Did your SA say which sale would have the Michele watches included?
This is the type of sale I prefer as _all the watches _will be on sale, allows for more choices. Not that I need any more watches, LOL, in fact I'm saving for a couple of other pieces of jewelry.


----------



## uhpharm01

katierose said:


> Did your SA say which sale would have the Michele watches included?
> This is the type of sale I prefer as _all the watches _will be on sale, allows for more choices. Not that I need any more watches, LOL, in fact I'm saving for a couple of other pieces of jewelry.



I'm sorry. My SA was just talking about sales in general. Because back in 2014 when I was looking at michele watches , I asked her if the deco xl was on sale and she said no. And her coworker said that the deco xl never goes on sale. But this was last year sometime. But the other deco watches were on sale. But then something told her to scan the bar on the watch and surprise it was on sale. Like 25% off. My SA and her co worker were really surprised by that.


----------



## katierose

uhpharm01 said:


> I'm sorry. My SA was just talking about sales in general. Because back in 2014 when I was looking at michele watches , I asked her if the deco xl was on sale and she said no. And her coworker said that the deco xl never goes on sale. But this was last year sometime. But the other deco watches were on sale. But then something told her to scan the bar on the watch and surprise it was on sale. Like 25% off. My SA and her co worker were really surprised by that.



Thanks!


----------



## uhpharm01

I was thinking about returning one of my Michele watches.  But after thinking about it, I'll keep both.


----------



## sinyard

Does anyone have the Serein 16. Is it a smaller watch?


----------



## uhpharm01

sinyard said:


> Does anyone have the Serein 16. Is it a smaller watch?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2880240


  I'm not sure of the size of this watch 




 *Case Size* -                                                                             *36mm x 34mm*
 *Dial* -                                                                             *White Mother of Pearl with Diamonds*
 *Strap Size* -                                                                             *16mm*
 *Crystal Type* -                                                                             *Sapphire*
 *Number of Diamonds* -                                                                             *46*
 *Total Diamond Weight* -                                                                             *0.11 ct.*
 *Water Resistant* -                                                                             *5 ATM*
 *Movement* -                                                                             *Swiss*
 *Origin* -                                                                             *Imported*


----------



## uhpharm01

sinyard said:


> Does anyone have the Serein 16. Is it a smaller watch?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2880240



Size guide
http://www.michele.com/en_US/shop/content/michele-sizeguide.html?viewall=Y#serein


----------



## sinyard

Thank you! I had my SA at Nordstrom send me some pics, see attached.  I loved it so much I ordered it! 
	

		
			
		

		
	





On her wrist is the Serein 16 and the Deco XL. You can see it's a nice size.


----------



## uhpharm01

sinyard said:


> Thank you! I had my SA at Nordstrom send me some pics, see attached.  I loved it so much I ordered it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2881103
> View attachment 2881104
> 
> 
> On her wrist is the Serein 16 and the Deco XL. You can see it's a nice size.


  You're welcome.  Yes, I can see that It's a nice size watch.  It's gorgeous watch.     I'm glad you like the size of the Serein. Thanks  for the photos.


----------



## sinyard

uhpharm01 said:


> You're welcome.  Yes, I can see that It's a nice size watch.  It's gorgeous watch.     I'm glad you like the size of the Serein. Thanks  for the photos.




I hoping it's not to small, may just be an adjustment period since it is smaller and im use to larger face watches.  I also had her send me a pic of the large 40mm Serein, see below. I loved the size but I don't like the diamonds on the outside. It is was just stainless steel on the outside I would have bought it.


----------



## sinyard

For more reference pics here is the regular deco beside the deco XL


----------



## sinyard

Here is the deco with diamonds next to deco diamond XL with diamonds


----------



## sinyard

One last one Serein 18 compared to Serein 16


----------



## sinyard

Here is my bkack sport sail with the sport sail 20mm band 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I still need to get the band adjusted.


----------



## uhpharm01

Thank you for posting the great photos showing the comparison between the difference sizes with of the  Serein 16 and 18 and the deco and the Deco XL. Now I want the Diamond deco xl in the Silvertone even though two tone and gold look best on me. Lol.


----------



## sinyard

uhpharm01 said:


> Thank you for posting the great photos showing the comparison between the difference sizes with of the  Serein 16 and 18 and the deco and the Deco XL. Now I want the Diamond deco xl in the Silvertone even though two tone and gold look best on me. Lol.




You're welcome, I figured they'd be very useful. I know they were to me! I think you need the diamond deco XL too! I can't wait to wear mine as soon as I get it sized.  I might end up returning my sport sail if the Serein 16 works out.


----------



## sinyard

One more comparison shot I forgot about. My deco XL vs Deco 18 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I sent back the deco 18, too small .


----------



## uhpharm01

sinyard said:


> One more comparison shot I forgot about. My deco XL vs Deco 18
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2881283
> 
> 
> I sent back the deco 18, too small .




Thanks again.  The Deco 18 is too small for me also. But now I need to Deco XL with and without diamonds in th*e Silver tone*.  I already have the Deco XL in the two-tone with and without diamonds.  I'm trying hard not to buy the two deco xl with the silver tone.  I also know that Michele with polish the silvertone but not the gold or the two tone Michele watches.


----------



## uhpharm01

sinyard said:


> One more comparison shot I forgot about. My deco XL vs Deco 18
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2881283
> 
> 
> I sent back the deco 18, too small .



Nice photo.  Oh man.  I need to start looking for the Michele deco  in Silver stone. 

Thank you again.


----------



## sinyard

uhpharm01 said:


> Thanks again.  The Deco 18 is too small for me also. But now I need to Deco XL with and without diamonds in th*e Silver tone*.  I already have the Deco XL in the two-tone with and without diamonds.  I'm trying hard not to buy the two deco xl with the silver tone.  I also know that Michele with polish the silvertone but not the gold or the two tone Michele watches.




If you see the silver deco XL buy it, because they are practically impossible to find.  I didn't know they would polish the watches. Is the info on their website? I'll have to look.  Tourney has what your looking for by the way http://www.tourneau.com/mobile/catalog/search.cmd?keyword=Deco xl/


----------



## sinyard

uhpharm01 said:


> Nice photo.  Oh man.  I need to start looking for the Michele deco  in Silver stone.
> 
> Thank you again.




You're welcome. Your pic won't work. Can you attach it again.


----------



## uhpharm01

sinyard said:


> If you see the silver deco XL buy it, because they are practically impossible to find.  I didn't know they would polish the watches. Is the info on their website? I'll have to look.  Tourney has what your looking for by the way http://www.tourneau.com/mobile/catalog/search.cmd?keyword=Deco%20xl/




  Sure. My mistake. Here's the photo of my Two tone Deco XL with diamonds.  Please excuse my hands. I forgot to put lotion on my hands. 

Thanks!!


----------



## uhpharm01

sinyard said:


> If you see the silver deco XL buy it, because they are practically impossible to find.  I didn't know they would polish the watches. Is the info on their website? I'll have to look.  Tourney has what your looking for by the way http://www.tourneau.com/mobile/catalog/search.cmd?keyword=Deco xl/



I couldn't find the information about the polishing of the silver tone watches on their website.  I was told that verbally over the phone. 

Here's a link to the warranty page. 
http://www.michele.com/webapp/wcs/s...e=repair_procedures&catalogId=10051&langId=-1


----------



## sinyard

uhpharm01 said:


> Sure. My mistake. Here's the photo of my Two tone Deco XL with diamonds.  Please excuse my hands. I forgot to put lotion on my hands.
> 
> Thanks!!




Your hands look a lot better than mine do for sure! Mine are so dry it's embarrassing if I don't have lotion on them! Watch looks stunning on your wrist! Thank you for the warranty info link.


----------



## uhpharm01

sinyard said:


> Your hands look a lot better than mine do for sure! Mine are so dry it's embarrassing if I don't have lotion on them! Watch looks stunning on your wrist! Thank you for the warranty info link.



I took that photo when I was trying it on at Nordstrom. I was in love with this watch from day one. 
Thank you for the compliment. You're welcome for the warranty info.  I'll see what I can workout for getting a watch. I 'll think about getting the watch.  :greengrin:


----------



## uhpharm01

sinyard said:


> Your hands look a lot better than mine do for sure! Mine are so dry it's embarrassing if I don't have lotion on them! Watch looks stunning on your wrist! Thank you for the warranty info link.



I'm suppose to be saving up for a new car, a Rolex and graduate and vacation to somewhere, I have yet to decide where yet. LOL.  So much to do and so little time. 
But, thank you again for finding the watch for me. 

OKay. I'll see what  I can do about getting the watch. LOL.


----------



## atlcoach

uhpharm01 said:


> I couldn't find the information about the polishing of the silver tone watches on their website.  I was told that verbally over the phone.
> 
> Here's a link to the warranty page.
> http://www.michele.com/webapp/wcs/s...e=repair_procedures&catalogId=10051&langId=-1




I took my deco to Nordstrom for a battery change and polishing. The band and watch came back looking brand new - I couldn't believe it! Cost was $120 and it took about two weeks.


----------



## katierose

sinyard said:


> Thank you! I had my SA at Nordstrom send me some pics, see attached.  I loved it so much I ordered it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2881103
> View attachment 2881104
> 
> 
> On her wrist is the Serein 16 and the Deco XL. You can see it's a nice size.



I like that Serein with the diamonds inside, pretty. 
I always worry about stacking bracelets and/with my diamond watch, whether I'll lose a diamond off my watch.


----------



## katierose

uhpharm01 said:


> Sure. My mistake. Here's the photo of my Two tone Deco XL with diamonds.  Please excuse my hands. I forgot to put lotion on my hands.
> 
> Thanks!!



That's a beautiful two tone Deco. Wow!


----------



## sinyard

Well, MICHELE faces up by $100 and bands went down by $100. So, it's basically the same.


----------



## skyqueen

uhpharm01 said:


> Sure. My mistake. Here's the photo of my Two tone Deco XL with diamonds.  Please excuse my hands. I forgot to put lotion on my hands.
> 
> Thanks!!


 
Perfect!


----------



## sinyard

Well, I received my Serein 16 today and I already mailed it back. It's just way too small. I'm going to order this one below, the size is perfect at 40mm.  I love the diamonds on the outside of my Deco XL so I'm sure I'll love this one too. I should  have gone with my gut instinct and just ordered this first! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I was also considering another Movado Bold but I think it's just too trendy. Do you think Michele is of better quality? Thanks!


----------



## uhpharm01

katierose said:


> That's a beautiful two tone Deco. Wow!





skyqueen said:


> Perfect!




Thank you!!!  I just love my two Two-Tone Deco XLs.


----------



## uhpharm01

sinyard said:


> Well, I received my Serein 16 today and I already mailed it back. It's just way too small. I'm going to order this one below, the size is perfect at 40mm.  I love the diamonds on the outside of my Deco XL so I'm sure I'll love this one too. I should  have gone with my gut instinct and just ordered this first!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2883401
> 
> 
> I was also considering another Movado Bold but I think it's just too trendy. Do you think Michele is of better quality? Thanks!




Both Michele and Movado are have Swiss movements.  There is a difference between Swiss made and Swiss Movements.  I'll ask my co-wroker tomorrow who is into watches. He has two Rolexs and several Movados.   


Which Movado Bold?

This one?


32mm size case
http://www.movado.com/movado-collections/movado-bold/movado-bold-3600254.html

Or this one 40mm size case 
http://www.movado.com/movado-collections/movado-bold/movado-bold-3600209.html


----------



## uhpharm01

sinyard said:


> Well, I received my Serein 16 today and I already mailed it back. It's just way too small. I'm going to order this one below, the size is perfect at 40mm.  I love the diamonds on the outside of my Deco XL so I'm sure I'll love this one too. I should  have gone with my gut instinct and just ordered this first!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2883401
> 
> 
> I was also considering another Movado Bold but I think it's just too trendy. Do you think Michele is of better quality? Thanks!




I think Movado is made in China.   I'm not should where the Michele watches are made.


----------



## uhpharm01

I called nordstrom yesterday and they weren't aware of any price increase and neither was michele.com.


----------



## sinyard

uhpharm01 said:


> I called nordstrom yesterday and they weren't aware of any price increase and neither was michele.com.




Look online, the prices already changed at Nordstrom.con


----------



## sinyard

Example: Metal bands use to be $300  and now they're $200 and this deco head was $695 now it's $795, almost everything was affected on their site.


----------



## uhpharm01

sinyard said:


> Example: Metal bands use to be $300  and now they're $200 and this deco head was $695 now it's $795, almost everything was affected on their site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2883973
> View attachment 2883974



Thank you clearing that up. I didn't know. I tend to only look at the deco xl. &#128525;


----------



## uhpharm01

sinyard said:


> Look online, the prices already changed at Nordstrom.con



Thank you. I'll check them out after work today.


----------



## uhpharm01

sinyard said:


> Well, I received my Serein 16 today and I already mailed it back. It's just way too small. I'm going to order this one below, the size is perfect at 40mm.  I love the diamonds on the outside of my Deco XL so I'm sure I'll love this one too. I should  have gone with my gut instinct and just ordered this first!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2883401
> 
> 
> I was also considering another Movado Bold but I think it's just too trendy. Do you think Michele is of better quality? Thanks!



Which movedo bold are you looking at ?


----------



## sinyard

uhpharm01 said:


> Which movedo bold are you looking at ?




This one. I have a few movados just not sure the Bold line is quality or not


----------



## sinyard

I had the large gold  bold 46mm last year and returned it, too trendy.


----------



## uhpharm01

sinyard said:


> I had the large gold  bold 46mm last year and returned it, too trendy.



Yep. I do understand.


----------



## uhpharm01

sinyard said:


> This one. I have a few movados just not sure the Bold line is quality or not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2884056



But this 40mm may be just right.


----------



## sinyard

uhpharm01 said:


> But this 40mm may be just right.




Yes, but I'm wondering if Michele is of better quality... &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## uhpharm01

sinyard said:


> Yes, but I'm wondering if Michele is of better quality... &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;



They are about the same in quality. It just comes down to personal preference. Good luck. Both watches have Swiss movements.


----------



## sinyard

uhpharm01 said:


> They are about the same in quality. It just comes down to personal preference. Good luck. Both watches have Swiss movements.




Thanks! I was thinking of a Tag but I can't find one that appeals to me.  I'll stick with Michele!


----------



## uhpharm01

sinyard said:


> Thanks! I was thinking of a Tag but I can't find one that appeals to me.  I'll stick with Michele!



You're welcome. 
Tags are nice.  But I really want a David yurman watch too. Someday.


----------



## JazzyMac

sinyard said:


> This one. I have a few movados just not sure the Bold line is quality or not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2884056




I have two Bolds. One since 2012 I think, and a smaller one I got a few weeks ago. Love them both. I consider Michele and Movado a bit in the same level, just different paths. Michele is into the bling and high fashion, decorative wrist wear, where Movado is more the middle-class rich fancy. 

After getting a Michele, I realized what I really wanted was a Cartier...so no more watches until I get that.


----------



## uhpharm01

sinyard said:


> Example: Metal bands use to be $300  and now they're $200 and this deco head was $695 now it's $795, almost everything was affected on their site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2883973
> View attachment 2883974



This is the what my SA emailed today 

The faces went up $100. As far as the straps, the stainless steel went down $100, the two tone went down $200, the gold went down $300, the leather straps went down $20


----------



## sinyard

uhpharm01 said:


> This is the what my SA emailed today
> 
> 
> 
> The faces went up $100. As far as the straps, the stainless steel went down $100, the two tone went down $200, the gold went down $300, the leather straps went down $20




Thanks! I might consider a gold Serein 18mm strap now since it's now $400 instead of $700! &#128079;&#128079;&#128079;


----------



## sgj99

uhpharm01 said:


> You're welcome.
> Tags are nice.  But I really want a David yurman watch too. Someday.



i love the 18k diamond bezel MOP face DY thoroughbred watch with a gorgeous leather band.


----------



## uhpharm01

sinyard said:


> Thanks! I might consider a gold Serein 18mm strap now since it's now $400 instead of $700! &#128079;&#128079;&#128079;



You're welcome


----------



## katierose

uhpharm01 said:


> This is the what my SA emailed today
> 
> The faces went up $100. As far as the straps, the stainless steel went down $100, the two tone went down $200, the gold went down $300, the leather straps went down $20



Thanks for the info.
I'm glad to see the prices for the metal bands went down, I always thought they were over priced.


----------



## chavezslp

Has anyone seen a silver case with diamonds with a tone toned stainless band? How did it look/ I found one picture of the urban mini with a silver case and two toned band and it looked fine online. Wondering about real life? Thanks


----------



## sinyard

chavezslp said:


> Has anyone seen a silver case with diamonds with a tone toned stainless band? How did it look/ I found one picture of the urban mini with a silver case and two toned band and it looked fine online. Wondering about real life? Thanks




I've seen it IRL and I didn't think it looked right without the two two watch head to match the two tone band.


----------



## EBMIC

I have so enjoyed everyone's watch!  I'm hoping to join this club soon!


----------



## JennieC917

Hi...new to this thread. Does Michele make the Deco XL in all gold? TIA!


----------



## uhpharm01

JennieC917 said:


> Hi...new to this thread. Does Michele make the Deco XL in all gold? TIA!




They used to!  It's not available now.


----------



## JennieC917

Ugh, thanks for the response. I tried on the Diamond Deco large (?), the 33mm x 35mm and it didn't seem as big as I was hoping. It made the leather strap cut into my wrist a bit. It wpuld probably be fine with a metal band but I wanted to be able to swap the straps out. *sigh*


----------



## RachieRach

Hi. Is the face of the Deco XL completely mother of pearl, or is it just the circles? Hard to tell from online pics. Thanks!!


----------



## uhpharm01

JennieC917 said:


> Ugh, thanks for the response. I tried on the Diamond Deco large (?), the 33mm x 35mm and it didn't seem as big as I was hoping. It made the leather strap cut into my wrist a bit. It wpuld probably be fine with a metal band but I wanted to be able to swap the straps out. *sigh*



You're welcome


----------



## sinyard

RachieRach said:


> Hi. Is the face of the Deco XL completely mother of pearl, or is it just the circles? Hard to tell from online pics. Thanks!!




The deco XL only has mother of pearl on the chronographs and the rest is white. I've owned both and the Deco 18mm has an entire MOP face and you can't tell a difference in my opinion from the Deco XL.


----------



## RachieRach

sinyard said:


> The deco XL only has mother of pearl on the chronographs and the rest is white. I've owned both and the Deco 18mm has an entire MOP face and you can't tell a difference in my opinion from the Deco XL.


Thanks


----------



## allyloupuppy

Does anyone know if all Michele watches are swiss movement or are any models swiss made?


----------



## JazzyMac

allyloupuppy said:


> Does anyone know if all Michele watches are swiss movement or are any models swiss made?



Yes, Michele is Swiss movement.


----------



## allyloupuppy

JazzyMac said:


> Yes, Michele is Swiss movement.



Darn! Wonder why they can't offer swiss made when Burberry does for less $$$?


----------



## JazzyMac

allyloupuppy said:


> Darn! Wonder why they can't offer swiss made when Burberry does for less $$$?




????  What do you mean?


----------



## uhpharm01

allyloupuppy said:


> Darn! Wonder why they can't offer swiss made when Burberry does for less $$$?



Because they want to make more money. I looked at the burberry watches. Swiss made. Good job Burberry. You're right that Swiss made is better than Swiss movement. Because in order to put Swiss made on a watch they have to met a certain requirements.


----------



## uhpharm01

JazzyMac said:


> ????  What do you mean?


Swiss made watch is better than having Swiss movement watch. There are certain requirements that have to be met in order for a company to be able to have Swiss made on the dail of their watch. 
Here's a link to a burberry watch

https://us.burberry.com/the-city-bu9753-38mm-chronograph-p39169151


----------



## uhpharm01

JazzyMac said:


> ????  What do you mean?



Here's a video about the differences between Swiss made vs Swiss movement 
http://youtu.be/Sb3EMW0FtKk


----------



## JazzyMac

Oh I understand The difference, I guess I was unclear to the post I replied to...the one I quoted.


----------



## uhpharm01

JazzyMac said:


> Oh I understand The difference, I guess I was unclear to the post I replied to...the one I quoted.


   Oh I see.  But I can see her point.  Why can't Michele watches be Swiss Made at the prices that they sale these at?!  The Burberry watches are cheaper in price but they are Swiss made watches. At the prices that Michele charges for their watches they should be selling their customers Swiss made watches. Michele watch refer to themselves as a Luxury watch. That being said, Michele watches should be Swiss made watch, NOT watches made with only Swiss movements. I think that is what that person was trying to say.


----------



## allyloupuppy

JazzyMac said:


> ????  What do you mean?





uhpharm01 said:


> Because they want to make more money. I looked at the burberry watches. Swiss made. Good job Burberry. You're right that Swiss made is better than Swiss movement. Because in order to put Swiss made on a watch they have to met a certain requirements.





uhpharm01 said:


> Swiss made watch is better than having Swiss movement watch. There are certain requirements that have to be met in order for a company to be able to have Swiss made on the dail of their watch.
> Here's a link to a burberry watch
> 
> https://us.burberry.com/the-city-bu9753-38mm-chronograph-p39169151



Here's the difference in swiss made and swiss movement: swiss made means the entire watch was made in Switzerland AND assembled in Switzerland. Swiss movement means only the movements are swiss made but the rest of the watch parts(case)  can be made anywhere else. I.e. China, Hong Kong, ect. and assembled in China, Hong Kong ect. 

Needless to say the swiss made watches have a higher quality control than a watch made in China or Hong Kong or wherever.

I have 1 Michele watch and I love it. I want another but knowing all their watches are "imported" with only swiss movement, I would not want to pay full price for their watches.


----------



## sinyard

I know Burberry is Swiss made but I'd never buy one again. Had one and it was a piece of junk, Swiss made can still have problems.


----------



## uhpharm01

allyloupuppy said:


> Here's the difference in swiss made and swiss movement: swiss made means the entire watch was made in Switzerland AND assembled in Switzerland. Swiss movement means only the movements are swiss made but the rest of the watch parts(case)  can be made anywhere else. I.e. China, Hong Kong, ect. and assembled in China, Hong Kong ect.
> 
> Needless to say the swiss made watches have a higher quality control than a watch made in China or Hong Kong or wherever.
> 
> I have 1 Michele watch and I love it. I want another but knowing all their watches are "imported" with only swiss movement, I would not want to pay full price for their watches.


  I do understand that all of what was said.  I would never paid full price for a Michele watch either.  But I do love my Michele watches, also.


----------



## uhpharm01

sinyard said:


> I know Burberry is Swiss made but I'd never buy one again. Had one and it was a piece of junk, Swiss made can still have problems.


thanks for the heads up.


----------



## sinyard

uhpharm01 said:


> thanks for the heads up.




You're welcome!


----------



## sinyard

FYI Fossil makes all Burberry watches along with Tory Burch & Giorgio Armani too. Fossil also makes Michele watches. Is was reading as long as 60% is manufactured assembled in Switzerland it can be stamped Swiss Made.


----------



## allyloupuppy

sinyard said:


> I know Burberry is Swiss made but I'd never buy one again. Had one and it was a piece of junk, Swiss made can still have problems.



Sorry to hear you had a bad one. Maybe its hit and miss?  I have had a Burberry for 2 years and no problems.


----------



## uhpharm01

sinyard said:


> FYI Fossil makes all Burberry watches along with Tory Burch & Giorgio Armani too. Fossil also makes Michele watches. Is was reading as long as 60% is manufactured assembled in Switzerland it can be stamped Swiss Made.


Fossil has manufacturing facilities in *China *and Switzerland.  IF  a watch is made in China it can't have the Swiss made label on the dial.

The Federation of the Swiss Watch Industry (FH) has approved the  guidelines that will tighten the Swiss-made watch designation. Beginning  January 1, 2017, a watch can be designated Swiss made only if the the  total value of the watch is at least 60 percent Swiss made. In addition,  technical development, such as design and prototyping, *must happen  inside Switzerland.*
 The current requirement calls for a watch to be 50 percent Swiss  made, come equipped with a Swiss movement, and be assembled and  inspected by the manufacturer in Switzerland. The new requirements  strengthen the existing criteria and move well beyond the watch's  movement; the new rules affect the entire watch, including cases,  bracelets, hands, covers, and dials.


----------



## sinyard

uhpharm01 said:


> Fossil has manufacturing facilities in *China *and Switzerland.  IF  a watch is made in China it can't have the Swiss made label on the dial.
> 
> The Federation of the Swiss Watch Industry (FH) has approved the  guidelines that will tighten the Swiss-made watch designation. Beginning  January 1, 2017, a watch can be designated Swiss made only if the the  total value of the watch is at least 60 percent Swiss made. In addition,  technical development, such as design and prototyping, *must happen  inside Switzerland.*
> The current requirement calls for a watch to be 50 percent Swiss  made, come equipped with a Swiss movement, and be assembled and  inspected by the manufacturer in Switzerland. The new requirements  strengthen the existing criteria and move well beyond the watch's  movement; the new rules affect the entire watch, including cases,  bracelets, hands, covers, and dials.




Correct.


----------



## EBMIC

I might get to join this club.  May I get your opinion(s) please?  Does this look too big on me?  It is the large Sport Sail,42mm.


----------



## sinyard

I'm a fan of large watches but I actually sent this one back. It was just too large and the buttons dug into my hand. I exchanged it for the 38mm sport sail which is small for me but the way the band connects it makes it look like a 40mm face. It looks nice on your wrist but maybe just a little too big.


----------



## sinyard

EBMIC said:


> I might get to join this club.  May I get your opinion(s) please?  Does this look too big on me?  It is the large Sport Sail,42mm.




I'm a fan of large watches but I actually sent this one back. It was just too large and the buttons dug into my hand. I exchanged it for the 38mm sport sail which is small for me but the way the band connects it makes it look like a 40mm face. It looks nice on your wrist but maybe just a little too big.


----------



## EBMIC

sinyard said:


> I'm a fan of large watches but I actually sent this one back. It was just too large and the buttons dug into my hand. I exchanged it for the 38mm sport sail which is small for me but the way the band connects it makes it look like a 40mm face. It looks nice on your wrist but maybe just a little too big.


Thank you.  I agree, it's too big & I'm going to return it.


----------



## sinyard

EBMIC said:


> Thank you.  I agree, it's too big & I'm going to return it.




You're welcome. You should look for a deco XL, it would look perfect on your wrist. My favorite watch.


----------



## Caspin22

Last time I wore watches, it was Swatch watches when I was a teen in the 80's. I'm now 42 and have developed a bit of a watch obsession. Bought a Coach Sydney (made by Movado), then an ESQ by Movado, and on Sunday I picked up my first Michele, a Tahitian Jellybean in white. I love it!!!


----------



## pjrufus

I'm a newbie to this thread, although I've read every single post. Thank you to all for the info. The modeling pics really helped a lot in figuring out size. About a month ago, I bought my first Michele, a white and gold jelly bean, love it. Now I want more. I feel like I just opened a potentially expensive bag of chips, can't just have one!

This one is on the way:

[URL=http://s357.photobucket.com/user/Trixie_Rufus/media/3ad94e3b-5afa-4e44-bf8e-3ec3bc1e88b2_zpsghqnpfzr.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]

Bought 3 bands today at the Watch Station, and I don't even have the watch yet! I'd like an SS one, can't find the right one at a good price yet, but I'll keep looking.


----------



## sgj99

pjrufus said:


> I'm a newbie to this thread, although I've read every single post. Thank you to all for the info. The modeling pics really helped a lot in figuring out size. About a month ago, I bought my first Michele, a white and gold jelly bean, love it. Now I want more. I feel like I just opened a potentially expensive bag of chips, can't just have one!
> 
> This one is on the way:
> 
> <a href="http://
> 
> " target="_blank">
> 
> 
> 
> Bought 3 bands today at the Watch Station, and I don't even have the watch yet! I'd like an SS one, can't find the right one at a good price yet, but I'll keep looking.


 
nice choice!

I got bit by the Michele bug last fall and now have 4!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Thank you guys for all the pictures and background.

I started off with a fuchsia Tahitian jelly, I wear it sometimes but I were my Fitbit daily.

Well I scored an amazing deal on a sport sail 38mm face with 20mm bracelet.

I feel like the watch is HUGE - but I got it at a steal of a price, about 75-80% off.  I'm having trouble letting go since I know I wouldn't be able to get a good replacement at the same price point.


----------



## sinyard

What are your thoughts on this watch? Have you seen either IRL?


----------



## pjrufus

Have a question about straps. Does it take long for them to soften up? Mine are so stiff. The patent leathers are especially thick and stiff. The regular leather (champagne) is a little better. I'd like a two-tone bracelet for my new Deco, but I think it's going to take awhile to find one that's affordable for me. The Watch Station did not have any at all, of any kind, just straps.


----------



## sinyard

pjrufus said:


> Have a question about straps. Does it take long for them to soften up? Mine are so stiff. The patent leathers are especially thick and stiff. The regular leather (champagne) is a little better. I'd like a two-tone bracelet for my new Deco, but I think it's going to take awhile to find one that's affordable for me. The Watch Station did not have any at all, of any kind, just straps.




They will soften with wear. The patent  will take longer to soften. It will happen though!


----------



## arar

OBSESSED with My Michele Serein diamond two tone watch! She is absolutely stunning!! This is My second Michele watch and love it as equal to My Deco diamond first Love. Thanks for letting Me share &#128525;


----------



## happibug

arar said:


> OBSESSED with My Michele Serein diamond two tone watch! She absolutely stunning!! This is My second Michele watch and love it as equal to My Deco diamond first Love. Thanks for letting Me share &#128525;


That's beautiful and looks great with your bracelet!


----------



## arar

Thanks happibug!


----------



## sinyard

I had that watch in the all silver but I ended up returning it. I was bummed for over $2,000 it's not Swiss made. Movement is Swiss but the rest is made in China. Looks very pretty though!


----------



## Data

Please help. I am desperately looking for a new watch and have come across michele watches and I have to say, they are absolutely beautiful and I was wondering if you wonderful ladies wouldn't mind posting theirs on here! Thank you in advance x


----------



## sinyard

Data said:


> Please help. I am desperately looking for a new watch and have come across michele watches and I have to say, they are absolutely beautiful and I was wondering if you wonderful ladies wouldn't mind posting theirs on here! Thank you in advance x




If you look through the pages there are a ton of photos on here already.


----------



## Data

Hi sinyard and thank you for the reply. I did have a good look before I put my last message on but really would like to see some more. I had a look on line and fell in love with the deco watches but would still like to see some more pictures of the Michele watches being shown on wrists so I can have some idea. I have very small petite wrists so need to make sure I don't choose anything too big and it's hard to come across this brand where I live! I firstly looked at a Rolex but didn't have the girly beautiful look that a Michele watch has ! x


----------



## sinyard

Data said:


> Hi sinyard and thank you for the reply. I did have a good look before I put my last message on but really would like to see some more. I had a look on line and fell in love with the deco watches but would still like to see some more pictures of the Michele watches being shown on wrists so I can have some idea. I have very small petite wrists so need to make sure I don't choose anything too big and it's hard to come across this brand where I live! I firstly looked at a Rolex but didn't have the girly beautiful look that a Michele watch has ! x




I posted some deco XL and deco photos a few pages back. If I were you, I'd go with a Rolex over a Michele in heartbeat!!!! Good luck!


----------



## pjrufus

Data said:


> Hi sinyard and thank you for the reply. I did have a good look before I put my last message on but really would like to see some more. I had a look on line and fell in love with the deco watches but would still like to see some more pictures of the Michele watches being shown on wrists so I can have some idea. I have very small petite wrists so need to make sure I don't choose anything too big and it's hard to come across this brand where I live! I firstly looked at a Rolex but didn't have the girly beautiful look that a Michele watch has ! x



Data, go back to post #2121, and several more after that. The photos are a good comparison for size. I just recently bought 2, and before I did, I read every single post here before deciding. There are lots of modeling photos. There is a size guide on the Michele site that might help:

http://www.michele.com/wcsstore/Michele/images/instructions/Watch_Size_Guide.pdf

If you can't see any in person, I would just be sure and buy from a store with a good return policy, like Nordstrom, so you can be sure to get one you like. The Michele website also has free returns and exchanges.


----------



## pjrufus

arar said:


> OBSESSED with My Michele Serein diamond two tone watch! She is absolutely stunning!! This is My second Michele watch and love it as equal to My Deco diamond first Love. Thanks for letting Me share &#128525;



That is beautiful!


----------



## sinyard

pjrufus said:


> Data, go back to post #2121, and several more after that. The photos are a good comparison for size. I just recently bought 2, and before I did, I read every single post here before deciding. There are lots of modeling photos. There is a size guide on the Michele site that might help:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.michele.com/wcsstore/Michele/images/instructions/Watch_Size_Guide.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't see any in person, I would just be sure and buy from a store with a good return policy, like Nordstrom, so you can be sure to get one you like. The Michele website also has free returns and exchanges.




Yes! I'm glad you found them helpful!!!!!!!


----------



## pjrufus

sinyard said:


> Yes! I'm glad you found them helpful!!!!!!!




Oh Sinyard, those were your posts! Yes, I thought they were great, thank you. I love all the modeling photos, but seeing them next to each other was very helpful.


----------



## sinyard

pjrufus said:


> Oh Sinyard, those were your posts! Yes, I thought they were great, thank you. I love all the modeling photos, but seeing them next to each other was very helpful.




You're welcome! I'm so happy you found them helpful!!!! Side by sides were my favorite too. Which watch dis you get?


----------



## sinyard

pjrufus said:


> Oh Sinyard, those were your posts! Yes, I thought they were great, thank you. I love all the modeling photos, but seeing them next to each other was very helpful.




I went back to see what you got, it's beautiful!!!!! Love it!


----------



## Data

Wow I love the deco watch you have Its beautiful and Katierose I love all four of yours. I guess you're right I really need to try them on first or find somewhere that will allow a full refund if not happy with it! Thank you x


----------



## pjrufus

Trunk Show on Michele website today.


----------



## uhpharm01

pjrufus said:


> Trunk Show on Michele website today.



Thank you


----------



## RhondaE

gottaluvmybags said:


> Thank you guys for all the pictures and background.
> 
> I started off with a fuchsia Tahitian jelly, I wear it sometimes but I were my Fitbit daily.
> 
> Well I scored an amazing deal on a sport sail 38mm face with 20mm bracelet.
> 
> I feel like the watch is HUGE - but I got it at a steal of a price, about 75-80% off.  I'm having trouble letting go since I know I wouldn't be able to get a good replacement at the same price point.
> 
> View attachment 2900917
> View attachment 2900918




I looked for that sport sail watch everywhere. I just didn't want to pay a ton of money for it. I still think its beautiful.


----------



## sinyard

RhondaE said:


> I looked for that sport sail watch everywhere. I just didn't want to pay a ton of money for it. I still think its beautiful.




I got mine at Nordstrom for $299 and the band for $99. It's was a steal!


----------



## RhondaE

This is my Michelle collection. I need to get some bands that have gold hardware.


----------



## RhondaE

sinyard said:


> I got mine at Nordstrom for $299 and the band for $99. It's was a steal!




That makes my stomach hurt. I almost paid over $900 for that watch. Was this recently at a full price store or a Nordstom Rack?


----------



## sinyard

RhondaE said:


> That makes my stomach hurt. I almost paid over $900 for that watch. Was this recently at a full price store or a Nordstom Rack?




It was from Nordstrom.com the watch head was on sale for $299 then they dropped it down to $199 so then I got it price adjusted. The band was on sale for $179 then marked down to $99 and I was able to get that price adjusted too. I personally think their watches are overpriced for the quality.


----------



## pjrufus

It's funny about some of the watches being 'huge.'

I used to hate watches, now that I'm mostly retired and don't have to care so much about time (bus. appts., meetings, etc,) I'm getting back into them as 'jewelry.' Except for a dive watch I had about 30 years ago, I never paid more than $30 for a watch, because I disliked having to need them so much.

So, my first watch was a white/gold jelly bean small. When it arrived, I thought it was perfectly 'large.' Then a few weeks ago, I got my signature diamond deco, regular size deco, not petite or XL. I love it. Now my jelly bean seems small. My deco is kind of dressy, so I think my next one may be a CSX or sport sail. With each one, I'm going bigger. My wrist is about 5 1/2, and I don't want a size that will hang off either side of my wrist, so I'm still deciding. Hey, shopping for them at a great price is part of the fun.


----------



## Julia_Bl

I'm a fan of Michele watches! Now my collection consists of 5 watchesthis is my last purchase. I bought it for 250$ at http://www.authenticwatchstore.com/ Now my dream is their diamond watch with butterflies ...


----------



## sinyard

Julia_Bl said:


> I'm a fan of Michele watches! Now my collection consists of 5 watchesthis is my last purchase. I bought it for 250$ at http://www.authenticwatchstore.com/ Now my dream is their diamond watch with butterflies ... watchwink.com/images/zoom/MWW06L000017.jpg




You mean this watch? If so, Nordsrrom has them on sale now


----------



## Julia_Bl

Thank you but I mean this one))) it's a little bit more expensive) Watch Cloette Butterfly Ladies


----------



## sinyard

Julia_Bl said:


> Thank you but I mean this one))) it's a little bit more expensive) Watch Cloette Butterfly Ladies




You're welcome! Yes, it's a lot more expensive! Lol


----------



## uhpharm01

sinyard said:


> You mean this watch? If so, Nordsrrom has them on sale now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2926085



Already. These were just released not too long ago.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Julia_Bl said:


> Thank you but I mean this one))) it's a little bit more expensive) Watch Cloette Butterfly Ladies




My mom got me my butterfly extreme when I graduated from college almost 3 years ago. I absolutely love this watch. I recently took it to nordstrom and had them send it out to be polished and it came back to me looking good as new! It's my only Michele I haven't seen another that I love as much as this one. 




One of my coworkers got the watch you want minus the butterflies at the fossil outlet in leesburg va for $1000 head and metal band.


----------



## atlcoach

sunnysideup8283 said:


> My mom got me my butterfly extreme when I graduated from college almost 3 years ago. I absolutely love this watch. I recently took it to nordstrom and had them send it out to be polished and it came back to me looking good as new! It's my only Michele I haven't seen another that I love as much as this one.
> 
> View attachment 2926402
> 
> 
> One of my coworkers got the watch you want minus the butterflies at the fossil outlet in leesburg va for $1000 head and metal band.




Beautiful!


----------



## gr8onteej

sinyard said:


> You mean this watch? If so, Nordsrrom has them on sale now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2926085




So cute but it says not available on the Nordstrom site.


----------



## gr8onteej

sunnysideup8283 said:


> My mom got me my butterfly extreme when I graduated from college almost 3 years ago. I absolutely love this watch. I recently took it to nordstrom and had them send it out to be polished and it came back to me looking good as new! It's my only Michele I haven't seen another that I love as much as this one.
> 
> View attachment 2926402
> 
> 
> One of my coworkers got the watch you want minus the butterflies at the fossil outlet in leesburg va for $1000 head and metal band.




Love this watch!


----------



## sinyard

gr8onteej said:


> So cute but it says not available on the Nordstrom site.




They sold out within a few hours.


----------



## uhpharm01

sinyard said:


> They sold out within a few hours.



I'm not surprised. !!


----------



## skyqueen

sunnysideup8283 said:


> My mom got me my butterfly extreme when I graduated from college almost 3 years ago. I absolutely love this watch. I recently took it to nordstrom and had them send it out to be polished and it came back to me looking good as new! It's my only Michele I haven't seen another that I love as much as this one.
> 
> View attachment 2926402
> 
> 
> One of my coworkers got the watch you want minus the butterflies at the fossil outlet in leesburg va for $1000 head and metal band.


Very unique...love the band with the butterfly diamond case!


----------



## uhpharm01

sunnysideup8283 said:


> My mom got me my butterfly extreme when I graduated from college almost 3 years ago. I absolutely love this watch. I recently took it to nordstrom and had them send it out to be polished and it came back to me looking good as new! It's my only Michele I haven't seen another that I love as much as this one.
> 
> View attachment 2926402
> 
> 
> One of my coworkers got the watch you want minus the butterflies at the fossil outlet in leesburg va for $1000 head and metal band.



Lovely gift. Congrats.


----------



## anniekins127

Hi ladies, I'm interested in a Michele watch and am considering a few different options. While browsing Instagram to get a sense of size and colors, I came across this post. Do you all think it's legit? I'm inclined to think it's a scam.

http://instagram.com/p/0T__0WjIYu/


----------



## bagloves

If anyone is still looking for a Diamond Deco XL Nordstrom has it on their website right now for 60% off! HTH [emoji2]


----------



## charleston-mom

bagloves said:


> If anyone is still looking for a Diamond Deco XL Nordstrom has it on their website right now for 60% off! HTH [emoji2]




Where?  Can you send me the link?


----------



## uhpharm01

bagloves said:


> If anyone is still looking for a Diamond Deco XL Nordstrom has it on their website right now for 60% off! HTH [emoji2]


I just looked and I can't find any. I arleady have two.


----------



## bagloves

charleston-mom said:


> Where?  Can you send me the link?







uhpharm01 said:


> I just looked and I can't find any. I arleady have two.





I just checked and it says unavailable-it must have sold out quickly last night  It was 799.97 but now there's no price listed, it just says unavailable.


----------



## uhpharm01

bagloves said:


> I just checked and it says unavailable-it must have sold out quickly last night  It was 799.97 but now there's no price listed, it just says unavailable.



I'm sure they did sell out quickly.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

charleston-mom said:


> Where?  Can you send me the link?







uhpharm01 said:


> I just looked and I can't find any. I arleady have two.




I checked about 10 minutes after she posted and it was already unavailable.


----------



## bagloves

sunnysideup8283 said:


> I checked about 10 minutes after she posted and it was already unavailable.




I'm sorry ladies-I remembered some people in the thread were looking for the Deco XL and I was only trying to help. Clearly it sold out way faster than I had anticipated probably because it was such a large discount. Hopefully it will come back if any of you are still looking for it


----------



## uhpharm01

bagloves said:


> I'm sorry ladies-I remembered some people in the thread were looking for the Deco XL and I was only trying to help. Clearly it sold out way faster than I had anticipated probably because it was such a large discount. Hopefully it will come back if any of you are still looking for it



I think the deco xl is being phrased out. So if anyone here sees one and you want it.  You should  buy it asap


----------



## sinyard

I'm pretty sure it was my return that posted onto Nordstrom's website. It will say available, add to cart then when you checkout it says unavailable. That usually means it was sent to the Rack. It will post in about two weeks on their site or you'll have to call.  Good luck!


----------



## pjrufus

There are a few XL's on eBay, new as well as preowned.

(Not my listings.)


----------



## sinyard

pjrufus said:


> There are a few XL's on eBay, new as well as preowned.
> 
> (Not my listings.)




You have to be careful on ebay, there are some excellent Michele fakes out there. The deco xl is also faked.


----------



## pjrufus

sinyard said:


> You have to be careful on ebay, there are some excellent Michele fakes out there. The deco xl is also faked.



Totally agree.

For anyone near a Watch Station outlet, this weekend is 40% off entire store, plus an additional 20% off.


----------



## gabz

What is the quality like on michele? Is it worth the $? I mainly wear mk or my Philip stein but was looking at a michele


----------



## sinyard

pjrufus said:


> Totally agree.
> 
> 
> 
> For anyone near a Watch Station outlet, this weekend is 40% off entire store, plus an additional 20% off.




Thank you!


----------



## sinyard

gabz said:


> What is the quality like on michele? Is it worth the $? I mainly wear mk or my Philip stein but was looking at a michele




It's Swiss Movement but not Swiss made. I only buy Michele if on sale, full price isn't worth it in my opinion.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

gabz said:


> What is the quality like on michele? Is it worth the $? I mainly wear mk or my Philip stein but was looking at a michele




Same company makes both Michele and michael kors. 

I've had my Michele watch for almost 3 years and wore it every day for 2 I took it to nordstroms and had them send it in to be polished up and it came back looking good as new. 

I'm very happy with the quality. Both the head and strap have diamonds and there all still there.


----------



## anniekins127

sinyard said:


> You have to be careful on ebay, there are some excellent Michele fakes out there. The deco xl is also faked.



Hi there, I posted this in the authenticate thread but no one's answering...and the sale is running out! 

Do you ladies think this listing is legit?: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-MICHELE-DECO-16-GOLD-DIAMOND-WATCH-BRACELET-MOP-FACE-MW06V01B0025-/221703900217?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item339e950c39

I tried this watch on in person at a Nordstrom and it looks good to me, but I'd love another opinion. Thank you all.


----------



## sinyard

anniekins127 said:


> Hi there, I posted this in the authenticate thread but no one's answering...and the sale is running out!
> 
> 
> 
> Do you ladies think this listing is legit?: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-MICHELE...217?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item339e950c39
> 
> 
> 
> I tried this watch on in person at a Nordstrom and it looks good to me, but I'd love another opinion. Thank you all.




Hi! Before I'd buy a watch on eBay is ask to see the authorized dealer card that comes with Michele watches. Also, is there a receipt for proof of purchase? You'll also want to see the back of the watch head and also the inside of the band where it opens.


----------



## pjrufus

I would definitely ask to see a clear photo of the back of the watch head.

Just be aware that if the watch is purchased from someone who is not an authorized dealer, Michele will probably not honor any warranty, so you would be on your own if any repairs are needed.

If you have a jeweller near you that is an authorized Michele Repair Service, they may be willing to authenticate it for you. You could always ask them to size the bracelet for you, so at least you'd be buying something. That seller appears to have a 14-day return policy for any reason, which is good.

I bought one of my Michele watches on eBay, but it was about 80% off retail, (listed as preowned, but it was never used and was still in plastic,) and I wasn't risking much. At over $1000, I might consider spending a little more and find one on sale. JMHO.


----------



## Brennamom

bagloves said:


> I'm sorry ladies-I remembered some people in the thread were looking for the Deco XL and I was only trying to help. Clearly it sold out way faster than I had anticipated probably because it was such a large discount. Hopefully it will come back if any of you are still looking for it


If the SKU is still there, call your local Nords and ask if it's available. I was able to get an extremely limited edition Diamond Deco that way for my next milestone birthday. Most $$ I've ever spent on a watch but so excited to get it. It's being transferred from another store so totally worth a phone call!


----------



## anniekins127

sinyard said:


> Hi! Before I'd buy a watch on eBay is ask to see the authorized dealer card that comes with Michele watches. Also, is there a receipt for proof of purchase? You'll also want to see the back of the watch head and also the inside of the band where it opens.







pjrufus said:


> I would definitely ask to see a clear photo of the back of the watch head.
> 
> Just be aware that if the watch is purchased from someone who is not an authorized dealer, Michele will probably not honor any warranty, so you would be on your own if any repairs are needed.
> 
> If you have a jeweller near you that is an authorized Michele Repair Service, they may be willing to authenticate it for you. You could always ask them to size the bracelet for you, so at least you'd be buying something. That seller appears to have a 14-day return policy for any reason, which is good.
> 
> I bought one of my Michele watches on eBay, but it was about 80% off retail, (listed as preowned, but it was never used and was still in plastic,) and I wasn't risking much. At over $1000, I might consider spending a little more and find one on sale. JMHO.




Thank you both! Very much appreciated.


----------



## sinyard

anniekins127 said:


> Thank you both! Very much appreciated.




You're welcome! I'll try and help you anytime I can!


----------



## pjrufus

I'm not an expert, but thought I'd post this here in case any members are looking at these watches on eBay. I believe these are fakes. There is a seller from Thailand who just listed a group of Micheles starting bid $9.00. If someone who knows more than I, can take a look and add an opinion, may help someone not to buy. Just out of curiosity, I msg'd the seller requesting a clear photo of the back. No response yet.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHELE-DECO-16-GOLD-DIAMOND-ENCRUSTED-WATCH-CUSTOM-SET-WITH-1-65CT-DIAMONDS-NEW-/261848454439?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf7625527


----------



## Brennamom

pjrufus said:


> I'm not an expert, but thought I'd post this here in case any members are looking at these watches on eBay. I believe these are fakes. There is a seller from Thailand who just listed a group of Micheles starting bid $9.00. If someone who knows more than I, can take a look and add an opinion, may help someone not to buy. Just out of curiosity, I msg'd the seller requesting a clear photo of the back. No response yet.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHELE-DECO-16-GOLD-DIAMOND-ENCRUSTED-WATCH-CUSTOM-SET-WITH-1-65CT-DIAMONDS-NEW-/261848454439?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf7625527


Exactly! Can't tell without a clear pic of the back, that makes me suspicious right there...


----------



## pjrufus

Brennamom said:


> Exactly! Can't tell without a clear pic of the back, that makes me suspicious right there...



Looking at the way the diamonds are set, the only places these show up on Google, are replica sites. The hands look off on some of them as well. A few of the listings list model numbers, and those model numbers refer to non-diamond Micheles. The listings say these are "Custom" watches. Yeah, right. I guess that is supposed to explain why these are different from real Micheles. This seller has 22 Michele watches listed, and in the store are other brands, probably fake as well.

As I mentioned, I'm not an expert, but this looks like a blatant fake watch seller to me.

I'm sure there are other members looking for a good deal on eBay, like me. I always check on PF before buying anything I'm not 100% sure about.


----------



## Brennamom

Well....since this is a sharing thread, anyone want to see what followed me home today?


----------



## gr8onteej

Yes!


----------



## sinyard

Brennamom said:


> Well....since this is a sharing thread, anyone want to see what followed me home today?




Yes!!!!! [emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;


----------



## Brennamom

Ok, the good news/bad news: I have a MILESTONE birthday coming up next year and was going to get a boffo watch for it. Looked at Cartier,Bulgari, David Yurman, but I wear Michele every day so started looking at what their price points would get me in Michele, figuring I'd have almost a year to fund it. then, along came a Michele trunk show. Evil, evil truck shows... So now I have my dream watch, but it goes into the safety deposit box tomorrow until next year...

May I present, Grey Mosaic Diamond Deco! My first Michele in almost 12 years and worth the wait!


----------



## Bag*Snob

Love the face on that watch. But no need to wait to wear it. Enjoy it now since you have it.


----------



## Brennamom

Bag*Snob said:


> Love the face on that watch. But no need to wait to wear it. Enjoy it now since you have it.



I would love to, Bag*Snob but that's the deal I made with Universe. Besides, I'm the only one with the safety deposit key, so I can visit it anytime. Silly, I now


----------



## uhpharm01

Brennamom said:


> Ok, the good news/bad news: I have a MILESTONE birthday coming up next year and was going to get a boffo watch for it. Looked at Cartier,Bulgari, David Yurman, but I wear Michele every day so started looking at what their price points would get me in Michele, figuring I'd have almost a year to fund it. then, along came a Michele trunk show. Evil, evil truck shows... So now I have my dream watch, but it goes into the safety deposit box tomorrow until next year...
> 
> May I present, Grey Mosaic Diamond Deco! My first Michele in almost 12 years and worth the wait!



Congrats on the lovely new Watch. Happy Earlier Birthday!!


----------



## Brennamom

uhpharm01 said:


> Congrats on the lovely new Watch. Happy Earlier Birthday!!



Thank you!


----------



## pjrufus

Beautiful!


----------



## swee7bebe

I had a csx mini years ago...ended up selling it because it was so tiny.

Soooo...this was my impulse buy today at Nordstrom. I was just telling my sister as we were walking in that I kinda wanted a michele watch...stopped by the counter and I couldn't put this one down. I ended up getting a taupe leather strap and a two tone rose gold/stainless steel strap.  I'm debating whether or not to return the two tone strap because I want a light blue alligator strap.


----------



## Brennamom

swee7bebe said:


> I had a csx mini years ago...ended up selling it because it was so tiny.
> 
> Soooo...this was my impulse buy today at Nordstrom. I was just telling my sister as we were walking in that I kinda wanted a michele watch...stopped by the counter and I couldn't put this one down. I ended up getting a taupe leather strap and a two tone rose gold/stainless steel strap.  I'm debating whether or not to return the two tone strap because I want a light blue alligator strap.
> 
> View attachment 2963594



Gorgeous! I was looking at that face in gray and black before they showed me the mosaic. It's beautiful, congrats!


----------



## dcguccigirl

Hi....has anyone seen a two-tone Deco XL strap, trying to find one a good price?


----------



## Swtshan7

Yesterday Nordstrom online had the two tone Deco on sale for $99, it must be low stock because it wasn't up all day, maybe check with your local nordstrom and see if there is one in stock in any of the stores at the price. 

I also got a CSX 36 white face with the diamond markers for $240 from nordstrom yesterday, it was only on the site for 10 minutes if that so it also must have been low stuck. I so DO NOT need another watch let a lone another Michele but at that price....i had to buy it


----------



## uhpharm01

Swtshan7 said:


> Yesterday Nordstrom online had the two tone Deco on sale for $99, it must be low stock because it wasn't up all day, maybe check with your local nordstrom and see if there is one in stock in any of the stores at the price.
> 
> I also got a CSX 36 white face with the diamond markers for $240 from nordstrom yesterday, it was only on the site for 10 minutes if that so it also must have been low stuck. I so DO NOT need another watch let a lone another Michele but at that price....i had to buy it



What?! Really


----------



## Swtshan7

Yea, I will post a picture when it comes. I have never payed full price for any of my Michele's. I think I am going to scoot over the outlets this morning to see if they have a band for it.


----------



## dcguccigirl

Me either. ....that's why I'm trying to find a deal on the band, I only paid 799 for the face.  Now I'm waiting to get a good price on a regular Serein.


----------



## dcguccigirl

Yeah....I saw it and tried to purchase but came back unavailable and called but no stores had it.


----------



## MyDogTink

Has anyone gone to a Michele trunk show? A local jeweler is having one in May and says the show will have limited edition watches. Thanks.


----------



## Brennamom

MyDogTink said:


> Has anyone gone to a Michele trunk show? A local jeweler is having one in May and says the show will have limited edition watches. Thanks.



They are evil. Wonderfully, fabulously evil.. You find things you didn't know you wanted and may never see again. See my last post #2274 for proof. They are fun and a great way to learn about the company but if aren't ready to buy, keep your cc at home, it's that tempting.


----------



## MyDogTink

Brennamom said:


> They are evil. Wonderfully, fabulously evil.. You find things you didn't know you wanted and may never see again. See my last post #2274 for proof. They are fun and a great way to learn about the company but if aren't ready to buy, keep your cc at home, it's that tempting.




Happy early birthday. That is a beautiful watch you selected. I'm guessing that's  an LE from the evil trunk show. If I do go I will only purchase an LE. I was in the jeweler to get a watch sized and get some watch batteries. I complemented the owner on her Michele butterfly watch and she told me I should go to the upcoming trunk show which will have pieces you can't commonly find. Evil - I know! Just when I was trying for a No Spend summer!


----------



## Brennamom

MyDogTink said:


> Happy early birthday. That is a beautiful watch you selected. I'm guessing that's  an LE from the evil trunk show. If I do go I will only purchase an LE. I was in the jeweler to get a watch sized and get some watch batteries. I complemented the owner on her Michele butterfly watch and she told me I should go to the upcoming trunk show which will have pieces you can't commonly find. Evil - I know! Just when I was trying for a No Spend summer!



Thanks! I was on a no-spend too and let the watch slip away at the trunk show but then found it a few days later with the help of a great Nords SA who tracked one of them down for me in their system. I think someone bought it at a trunk show and returned it. If you find one you love but can't get it that day, take a picture of the watch and the tag with model on it (or write it down) so you can search for it when you are ready!


----------



## swee7bebe

Brennamom said:


> Gorgeous! I was looking at that face in gray and black before they showed me the mosaic. It's beautiful, congrats!




I actually looked at the mosaic one today...and ended up buying it!  It's beautiful. Will be returning the serein. I'm such a sucker for limited edition anything.


----------



## Brennamom

swee7bebe said:


> I actually looked at the mosaic one today...and ended up buying it!  It's beautiful. Will be returning the serein. I'm such a sucker for limited edition anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2970392



Yay! Mosaic Twins! Isn't it just the best?! No one (practically) will have one like it. Did you find it at Nords as well? Congrats!


----------



## Swtshan7

DCGUCCI girl I tried to pm you ....I just left national Harbor watch station outlet and the SA said they have a two tone deco xl!


----------



## dcguccigirl

Hey Swtshan7....thanks, that's where I got my XL face from but I was  looking for a band.  I called the Rack in Tysons and did an order for band and  I finally found it, it came in the mail yesterday.  The watch station  at the Harbor has some really GREAT prices, I got a large black Diamond Urban for more than 65% off the original price......Michele's get me in serious trouble!


----------



## Swtshan7

Oopps What I meant to say was yesterday evening when I was there they had the two tone deco xl BAND ....not the face. Yea I have gotten most of my Michele's from there or Leesburg. It has gotten me in serious trouble too lol They had a large diamond urban it is beautiful , for now I need to chill though i have like 6 Michele plus Movado and Burberry not to mention all my other jewelry bag and shoe obsessions.
I'm glad you found your band!


----------



## swee7bebe

I'm so obsessed with my new watch. Taking a picture of the beautiful mosaic face is almost impossible!  I've been trying to find it online and even on the Michele website it's not listed. Oh well. Makes it even more rare.  

Btw - the fossil outlet at the jersey shore outlets has 50% off their Michele watches and bands. I think I'm going to head over there this afternoon and go shop for more bands.


----------



## Brennamom

swee7bebe said:


> View attachment 2975374
> 
> 
> I'm so obsessed with my new watch. Taking a picture of the beautiful mosaic face is almost impossible!  I've been trying to find it online and even on the Michele website it's not listed. Oh well. Makes it even more rare.
> 
> Btw - the fossil outlet at the jersey shore outlets has 50% off their Michele watches and bands. I think I'm going to head over there this afternoon and go shop for more bands.



You won't find it. It technically doesn't exist anymore! If you google it you'll find it on NM, Nords and Saks but "unavailable." It might show up at the next trunk show with the Rep but that's it. And yes, pics just cannot do it justice! Very special indeed!


----------



## Brennamom

dcguccigirl said:


> Hey Swtshan7....thanks, that's where I got my XL face from but I was  looking for a band.  I called the Rack in Tysons and did an order for band and  I finally found it, it came in the mail yesterday.  The watch station  at the Harbor has some really GREAT prices, I got a large black Diamond Urban for more than 65% off the original price......Michele's get me in serious trouble!



I like the black diamond deco! I called the watch station here in CA and they couldn't find it and their prices were retail. WTF?


----------



## sinyard

Thoughts on this watch, please? It's the Sport Sail 32mm two tone.  I can't decide if I want the two tone or all silver style.


----------



## dcguccigirl

Yeah.....I got my first Michele from Leesburg.  I will call around to fossil and watch station outlets to find a bargain......I don't like to pay full price for anything  if I help it.


----------



## dcguccigirl

I love that watch, it was between that and the Deco XL two-tone with just the diamond markers and the deco won for $400 with the band .....originally over $1400.


----------



## dcguccigirl

Brennamom said:


> I like the black diamond deco! I called the watch station here in CA and they couldn't find it and their prices were retail. WTF?


I just sold my black deco when I got the black Diamond Urban...only place I think you will that for a good price is ebay.


----------



## dcguccigirl

sinyard said:


> Thoughts on this watch, please? It's the Sport Sail 32mm two tone.  I can't decide if I want the two tone or all silver style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2975915




I love that watch, it was between that and the Deco XL two-tone with just the diamond markers and the deco won for $400 with the band .....originally over $1400.


----------



## dcguccigirl

Swtshan7 said:


> Oopps What I meant to say was yesterday evening when I was there they had the two tone deco xl BAND ....not the face. Yea I have gotten most of my Michele's from there or Leesburg. It has gotten me in serious trouble too lol They had a large diamond urban it is beautiful , for now I need to chill though i have like 6 Michele plus Movado and Burberry not to mention all my other jewelry bag and shoe obsessions.
> I'm glad you found your band!




Yeah.....I got my first Michele from Leesburg. I will call around to fossil and watch station outlets to find a bargain......I don't like to pay full price for anything if I help it.
Michele is my favorite(have 7) then my Philip Stein....they go very well with my Yurman pieces, I love jewelry. ..I got it bad, lol.


----------



## dcguccigirl

dcguccigirl said:


> Yeah.....I got my first Michele from Leesburg. I will call around to fossil and watch station outlets to find a bargain......I don't like to pay full price for anything if I help it.
> Michele is my favorite(have 7) then my Philip Stein....they go very well with my Yurman pieces, I love jewelry. ..I got it bad, lol.



oh yeah....I got my Black Diamond Urban from there a few weeks ago, the price right and it's beautiful!


----------



## sinyard

dcguccigirl said:


> I love that watch, it was between that and the Deco XL two-tone with just the diamond markers and the deco won for $400 with the band .....originally over $1400.




I love the deco xl. I have the the deco xl silver, I had the deco xl with diamond on the outside of the bezel but I decided to send it back.  How is your good holding up? Does it scratch easily?


----------



## dcguccigirl

sinyard said:


> I love the deco xl. I have the the deco xl silver, I had the deco xl with diamond on the outside of the bezel but I decided to send it back.  How is your good holding up? Does it scratch easily?


I have the silver diamond deco xl witht diamond bezel too, that's my favorite and everyday watch.  I haven't worn the two-tone deco xl, I'm a silver girl and trying to get some gold pieces.


----------



## sinyard

dcguccigirl said:


> I have the silver diamond deco xl witht diamond bezel too, that's my favorite and everyday watch.  I haven't worn the two-tone deco xl, I'm a silver girl and trying to get some gold pieces.




I'm a silver and platinum girl too. I just ordered my two tone sport sail. Now, I'm thinking maybe I need a David Yurman bangle to wear with it. Although, I'm wondering jf it will scratch the watch.


----------



## dcguccigirl

sinyard said:


> I'm a silver and platinum girl too. I just ordered my two tone sport sail. Now, I'm thinking maybe I need a David Yurman bangle to wear with it. Although, I'm wondering jf it will scratch the watch.



I really like that the sports sail......where did you get it from?  And yes you need the gold/silver cable bracelet to go with the watch, I don't think it will scratch t uh email watch because the bangle shouldn't move that much.


----------



## swee7bebe

My first David yurman piece. Ok now I really need to stop going to Nordstrom. Everyone's Michele's look so nice with David yurman I couldn't resist.


----------



## sinyard

dcguccigirl said:


> I really like that the sports sail......where did you get it from?  And yes you need the gold/silver cable bracelet to go with the watch, I don't think it will scratch t uh email watch because the bangle shouldn't move that much.




I got mine at Nordstrom. Watch head was $795 and band was $309.  I'll look up the cable bracelet now. Thanks!


----------



## sinyard

swee7bebe said:


> View attachment 2976765
> 
> 
> My first David yurman piece. Ok now I really need to stop going to Nordstrom. Everyone's Michele's look so nice with David yurman I couldn't resist.




Love it!!! I need one too!!!


----------



## dcguccigirl

sinyard said:


> I got mine at Nordstrom. Watch head was $795 and band was $309.  I'll look up the cable bracelet now. Thanks!



I just looked on Neiman Marcus and depending on how you spend you can get up to $100 off your purchase.....I might take back or sell my two-tone Deco XL.  I love the size of the sport sail, I want a larger face but only other brand that makes larger faces is Michael Kors but not as classy as Michele.


----------



## dcguccigirl

swee7bebe said:


> View attachment 2976765
> 
> 
> My first David yurman piece. Ok now I really need to stop going to Nordstrom. Everyone's Michele's look so nice with David yurman I couldn't resist.



Very Nice......I love the watch and love Yurman Jewelry, looks great together!


----------



## dcguccigirl

I have a deco diamond band 18mm, if anyone is interested.....very nice addition to the Diamond Deco.


----------



## skyqueen

swee7bebe said:


> View attachment 2976765
> 
> 
> My first David yurman piece. Ok now I really need to stop going to Nordstrom. Everyone's Michele's look so nice with David yurman I couldn't resist.




Looks great together!


----------



## sinyard

dcguccigirl said:


> I just looked on Neiman Marcus and depending on how you spend you can get up to $100 off your purchase.....I might take back or sell my two-tone Deco XL.  I love the size of the sport sail, I want a larger face but only other brand that makes larger faces is Michael Kors but not as classy as Michele.




Thank you! I prefer to buy at Nordstrom's due to their customer service and if I ever have an issue with it they will return it. Thank you though!  The sport sail is a beauty. Here's another pic of the two tone on someone else's wrist


----------



## dcguccigirl

sinyard said:


> Thank you! I prefer to buy at Nordstrom's due to their customer service and if I ever have an issue with it they will return it. Thank you though!  The sport sail is a beauty. Here's another pic of the two tone on someone else's wrist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2976860



I agree,  I am  a Nordstrom girl too.....best customer service.


----------



## sinyard

dcguccigirl said:


> I agree,  I am  a Nordstrom girl too.....best customer service.




I did try earlier today to see if they'd match the $100'off of $400'or more buy they won't match those types of promotions. Guess it worth the extra $100 for their customer service!


----------



## aundria17

Waiting for the kids at the bus stop. Enjoying my urban diamond pink mother of pearl.


----------



## sinyard

aundria17 said:


> Waiting for the kids at the bus stop. Enjoying my urban diamond pink mother of pearl.




Looks lovely!


----------



## swee7bebe

aundria17 said:


> Waiting for the kids at the bus stop. Enjoying my urban diamond pink mother of pearl.



So pretty


----------



## Brennamom

dcguccigirl said:


> Hey Swtshan7....thanks, that's where I got my XL face from but I was  looking for a band.  I called the Rack in Tysons and did an order for band and  I finally found it, it came in the mail yesterday.  The watch station  at the Harbor has some really GREAT prices, I got a large black Diamond Urban for more than 65% off the original price......Michele's get me in serious trouble!



Is the XL 18mm? I just saw one on EB starting at $37...


----------



## dcguccigirl

Brennamom said:


> Is the XL 18mm? I just saw one on EB starting at $37...



No it's for the regular Deco...the XL takes a 20mm.


----------



## dcguccigirl

aundria17 said:


> Waiting for the kids at the bus stop. Enjoying my urban diamond pink mother of pearl.



OMG....that's pretty,  I've never seen that before.  Is it a mini or large Urban?  May I ask where you found that or is it a trunk show piece?


----------



## sinyard

dcguccigirl said:


> OMG....that's pretty,  I've never seen that before.  Is it a mini or large Urban?  May I ask where you found that or is it a trunk show piece?




I don't know where she bought hers at but I know Nordstrom had it on their site for a while on sale.


----------



## sinyard

I had my Nordstrom Rep text me pics of the stainless steel large sport sail 42mm with the blue face. I wasn't a fan of it but someone else on here might be. Here are pics of it on her wrist.


----------



## Brennamom

dcguccigirl said:


> No it's for the regular Deco...the XL takes a 20mm.



Ok, I'll keep an eye out...


----------



## aundria17

dcguccigirl said:


> OMG....that's pretty,  I've never seen that before.  Is it a mini or large Urban?  May I ask where you found that or is it a trunk show piece?



Yes I got it from nordstroms  a few months ago online. It was 40% off at the time. It was sold out later the same day I purchased it.


----------



## aundria17

dcguccigirl said:


> OMG....that's pretty,  I've never seen that before.  Is it a mini or large Urban?  May I ask where you found that or is it a trunk show piece?


Sorry forgot to answer your other question it is the large size.


----------



## dcguccigirl

Brennamom said:


> Ok, I'll keep an eye out...




Hey...what size did you need, do u have a regular deco?  Trying to download a pic but it's on ebay:


http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHELE-DEC...130?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c9a5fceba


----------



## sinyard

Also, if you buy from Nordstrom's online do it through ****** and you'll get 6% cash back... Today you will.


----------



## dcguccigirl

aundria17 said:


> Sorry forgot to answer your other question it is the large size.


 


sinyard said:


> Also, if you buy from Nordstrom's online do it through ****** and you'll get 6% cash back... Today you will.


 


sinyard said:


> I had my Nordstrom Rep text me pics of the stainless steel large sport sail 42mm with the blue face. I wasn't a fan of it but someone else on here might be. Here are pics of it on her wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2978471
> View attachment 2978472
> View attachment 2978473






Very Nice


----------



## swee7bebe

dcguccigirl said:


> Hey...what size did you need, do u have a regular deco?  Trying to download a pic but it's on ebay:
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHELE-DEC...130?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c9a5fceba




Oohhh I like that!!!!!!!  But I spent too much $$ already.


----------



## uhpharm01

dcguccigirl said:


> i agree,  i am  a nordstrom girl too.....best customer service.



+1


----------



## sinyard

My two tone Large Sport Sail arrived today. Here it is in natural lighting.  I still have to get it sized and order my DY bangle or bracelet.


----------



## Marionpasadena

Just received this gorgeous "Extreme Fleur" watch. I think it's lovely! So pretty for spring and summer. It came with the stainless bracelet but I put this pink alligator on it today for a bigger pop of color. I'm not familiar with this style. Is it an older design?


----------



## llmar304

Omg @marionpasadena, it is beautiful!  I've never seen that one before[emoji7]


----------



## aundria17

Marionpasadena said:


> Just received this gorgeous "Extreme Fleur" watch. I think it's lovely! So pretty for spring and summer. It came with the stainless bracelet but I put this pink alligator on it today for a bigger pop of color. I'm not familiar with this style. Is it an older design?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2981508
> View attachment 2981509
> View attachment 2981510
> View attachment 2981511



Yes it's from several years back. I had it in the pink and white version. I did love it. But I sold it to finance my new michele watch. Enjoy your unique and rare watch.


----------



## Marionpasadena

I just saw a gold Extreme Fleur on eBay. Isn't that always the way - something you've looked for, forever, you find- then a week later, you see another one!! I think I prefer mine in the stainless though [emoji6]


----------



## skyqueen

Marionpasadena said:


> Just received this gorgeous "Extreme Fleur" watch. I think it's lovely! So pretty for spring and summer. It came with the stainless bracelet but I put this pink alligator on it today for a bigger pop of color. I'm not familiar with this style. Is it an older design?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2981508
> View attachment 2981509
> View attachment 2981510
> View attachment 2981511




Love this with the pink strap!


----------



## Sherski311

Gorgeous watch! I live near those outlets. I'm fixing to get me a diamond deco! Do you know if they stock those?


----------



## swee7bebe

Does this strap look ok with the watch? I got this and a patent gray strap for only $20 each at the fossil outlet.


----------



## sinyard

swee7bebe said:


> View attachment 2984632
> 
> 
> Does this strap look ok with the watch? I got this and a patent gray strap for only $20 each at the fossil outlet.




Well, since you asked I personally wouldn't wear it with that watch head, just too busy for my taste and detracts from the beauty of watch face. I think stainless steel band would the best followed by a dark grey or black band.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

swee7bebe said:


> View attachment 2984632
> 
> 
> Does this strap look ok with the watch? I got this and a patent gray strap for only $20 each at the fossil outlet.




I like the strap but not with that head. I don't know I don't know that pattern on watch goes with the pattern of the strap. The watch is gorgeous though. I think a stainless strap would really be the perfect touch. It's really all about that gorgeous head.


----------



## Tygriss

I kinda like it! But that's what I would do if I had that watch face.


----------



## swee7bebe

sinyard said:


> Well, since you asked I personally wouldn't wear it with that watch head, just too busy for my taste and detracts from the beauty of watch face. I think stainless steel band would the best followed by a dark grey or black band.







sunnysideup8283 said:


> I like the strap but not with that head. I don't know I don't know that pattern on watch goes with the pattern of the strap. The watch is gorgeous though. I think a stainless strap would really be the perfect touch. It's really all about that gorgeous head.







Tygriss said:


> I kinda like it! But that's what I would do if I had that watch face.




Thanks ladies! Yeah I'm undecided whether I like it or not. At least it was only $20.


----------



## dcguccigirl

sinyard said:


> My two tone Large Sport Sail arrived today. Here it is in natural lighting.  I still have to get it sized and order my DY bangle or bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2981190



Love It.....I need that in my life!


----------



## dcguccigirl

Marionpasadena said:


> Just received this gorgeous "Extreme Fleur" watch. I think it's lovely! So pretty for spring and summer. It came with the stainless bracelet but I put this pink alligator on it today for a bigger pop of color. I'm not familiar with this style. Is it an older design?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2981508
> View attachment 2981509
> View attachment 2981510
> View attachment 2981511




It's Gorgeous!


----------



## dcguccigirl

I went to a Michele event at a Watch Station on Sunday and found a Ascalon...I've been wanting this for a while now!  They couldn't find the exact band but the deco was a good fit.....tell me which band looks better.


----------



## sinyard

dcguccigirl said:


> I went to a Michele event at a Watch Station on Sunday and found a Ascalon...I've been wanting this for a while now!  They couldn't find the exact band but the deco was a good fit.....tell me which band looks better.




I need to see a better picture of the one on the right first. Watch head is beautuful! Word of caution, be careful not using the exact metal band for the actual style. Michele warned me that it needs to be the band made for that specific watch or else it could detach from the watch head and then your warranty won't help eland Michele can't help. I had a deco with a sport sail and when I called to ask about it they advised against it.


----------



## Brennamom

swee7bebe said:


> View attachment 2984632
> 
> 
> Does this strap look ok with the watch? I got this and a patent gray strap for only $20 each at the fossil outlet.



I think the strap, while pretty, detracts from the gorgeous head. I got a SS band for mine, found a good-priced one on EB. If you want a leather strap, I'd for for textured solid color over pattern, that picks up one of the colors in the face. There is a lavender perfo strap that would be perfect!


----------



## Brennamom

I want this!

http://www.michele.com/en_US/shop/w...0/black_leather_storage_case-MSL0002.html?BC=


----------



## sinyard

Brennamom said:


> I want this!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.michele.com/en_US/shop/w...0/black_leather_storage_case-MSL0002.html?BC=




I have this one from overstock and it's amazing. http://www.overstock.com/#/8594718/product.html


----------



## Brennamom

sinyard said:


> I have this one from overstock and it's amazing. http://www.overstock.com/#/8594718/product.html



Gorgeous!


----------



## swee7bebe

Brennamom said:


> I want this!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.michele.com/en_US/shop/w...0/black_leather_storage_case-MSL0002.html?BC=




I really want that too!!!!


----------



## finer_woman

swee7bebe said:


> View attachment 2984632
> 
> 
> Does this strap look ok with the watch? I got this and a patent gray strap for only $20 each at the fossil outlet.



Love the strap. Love the face. Don't love them together


----------



## DoublekMom

My CSX 39 in yellow gold. Thanks for allowing me to share.


----------



## TraGiv

I'm having separation anxiety. Nordstrom's sent my Deco out to Michele for a battery replacement and said it will take 6-8 weeks to come back. It has been 2 weeks. I really really miss my watch. [emoji22] Has anyone sent their watch to Michele for a battery replacement and if so does it really take that long?


----------



## IStuckACello

TraGiv said:


> I'm having separation anxiety. Nordstrom's sent my Deco out to Michele for a battery replacement and said it will take 6-8 weeks to come back. It has been 2 weeks. I really really miss my watch. [emoji22] Has anyone sent their watch to Michele for a battery replacement and if so does it really take that long?




I have had it sent out at Nordstrom and it didn't take that long-I remember getting a call back earlier than that and being surprised. I can't remember exactly how long though. Since then I've just taken it to a local jeweler.


----------



## TraGiv

IStuckACello said:


> I have had it sent out at Nordstrom and it didn't take that long-I remember getting a call back earlier than that and being surprised. I can't remember exactly how long though. Since then I've just taken it to a local jeweler.




Oh good!  Maybe I'll get a call in about another week or two. Thanks for giving me hope that it won't be to long.  [emoji4]


----------



## Brennamom

TraGiv said:


> I'm having separation anxiety. Nordstrom's sent my Deco out to Michele for a battery replacement and said it will take 6-8 weeks to come back. It has been 2 weeks. I really really miss my watch. [emoji22] Has anyone sent their watch to Michele for a battery replacement and if so does it really take that long?



I'm too instant-gratification.. I have Tourneau replace mine. More than Michele but only takes and hour or less...


----------



## msdiene

DoublekMom said:


> My CSX 39 in yellow gold. Thanks for allowing me to share.



Ohhh, I like this combination!  Very pretty watch and strap.


----------



## msdiene

TraGiv said:


> I'm having separation anxiety. Nordstrom's sent my Deco out to Michele for a battery replacement and said it will take 6-8 weeks to come back. It has been 2 weeks. I really really miss my watch. [emoji22] Has anyone sent their watch to Michele for a battery replacement and if so does it really take that long?



I can understand how you feel!  I usually get my battery replaced at a Michele authorized dealer.  That way I don't have to wait or be without my watch for long.  And usually they do it for free.  Hopefully there is one in your area...check the Michele website.


----------



## DoublekMom

msdiene said:


> Ohhh, I like this combination!  Very pretty watch and strap.



Thanks, pink is my favorite color.


----------



## dcguccigirl

Black or White Diamond Limited Edition Tahitian......I have the black diamond watch and may have a offer to make a trade for the white diamond watch.   The white diamond has more shine than the black but the black diamonds is rare but not much shine. What to do......I need some other Michele lovers' opinions.


----------



## aundria17

dcguccigirl said:


> Black or White Diamond Limited Edition Tahitian......I have the black diamond watch and may have a offer to make a trade for the white diamond watch.   The white diamond has more shine than the black but the black diamonds is rare but not much shine. What to do......I need some other Michele lovers' opinions.



I like the white diamonds better


----------



## sunnysideup8283

dcguccigirl said:


> Black or White Diamond Limited Edition Tahitian......I have the black diamond watch and may have a offer to make a trade for the white diamond watch.   The white diamond has more shine than the black but the black diamonds is rare but not much shine. What to do......I need some other Michele lovers' opinions.




+1 for white


----------



## swee7bebe

I like white also


----------



## dcguccigirl

DoublekMom said:


> My CSX 39 in yellow gold. Thanks for allowing me to share.



Very Nice....never seen that in gold., love the larger watch faces.


----------



## Brennamom

Evil Alert! There is a trunk show at Nordstrom South Coast Plaza from 10am-5pm.


----------



## finer_woman

dcguccigirl said:


> Black or White Diamond Limited Edition Tahitian......I have the black diamond watch and may have a offer to make a trade for the white diamond watch.   The white diamond has more shine than the black but the black diamonds is rare but not much shine. What to do......I need some other Michele lovers' opinions.



White diamond. Black diamonds would look better with a black face


----------



## smalls

I have a couple of smaller michele watches with 12mm bands but recently added this larger fun butterfly garden party watch with a yellow topaz bezel to my collection.


----------



## uhpharm01

smalls said:


> I have a couple of smaller michele watches with 12mm bands but recently added this larger fun butterfly garden party watch with a yellow topaz bezel to my collection.



Nice watch and ring.  Where did you get your ring from?


----------



## smalls

uhpharm01 said:


> Nice watch and ring.  Where did you get your ring from?



Thanks so much!  The ring is an older style Tiffany & co yellow gold and diamond etoile ring.  It looks like 2 bands that crossover but it's just one solid band.  I don't think they make this style any more since I've only seen the plain etoile band on the website. My wedding ring is white gold but I sometimes wear this ring when I am wearing yellow gold.


----------



## dcguccigirl

The trade went through, I got the Limited Edition White Diamond Tahitian!  It's so pretty!


----------



## dcguccigirl

Micheles are going to get me in trouble....they are so addictive!


----------



## swee7bebe

dcguccigirl said:


> The trade went through, I got the Limited Edition White Diamond Tahitian!  It's so pretty!



oohhh that's so pretty


----------



## dcguccigirl

Thanks Swee7bebe!  I just need to find a stainless steel band.


----------



## CoastalCouture

Had a hard time choosing which thread to share this in but, the Michele watch is the newest of the three, so here it is: Michele Urban Mini, David Yurman Cable Classic with diamonds, and Hermes Micro Rivale in etoupe.


----------



## Brennamom

CoastalCouture said:


> Had a hard time choosing which thread to share this in but, the Michele watch is the newest of the three, so here it is: Michele Urban Mini, David Yurman Cable Classic with diamonds, and Hermes Micro Rivale in etoupe.


Very pretty face!!


----------



## CoastalCouture

Thanks, I love the guilloche patterning and the easy to read Arabic numbers. I think this shape and size are perfect for the shiny effect, I liked it better than the diamond case for the look I was going for.


----------



## Brennamom

Sale at Michele.com


----------



## EBMIC

Brennamom said:


> Sale at Michele.com


Thank you!  I just purchased my first Michele on their website, CSX-36, looking forward to receiving it!


----------



## Brennamom

EBMIC said:


> Thank you!  I just purchased my first Michele on their website, CSX-36, looking forward to receiving it!



Congrats! It won't be your last


----------



## dcguccigirl

Really GREAT find yesterday at the Fossil outlet,  a refurbished 
gold diamond Serein for $400 and decided to do a two-tone band.  Whatcha think or should I have done all gold band?


----------



## dcguccigirl

DoublekMom said:


> My CSX 39 in yellow gold. Thanks for allowing me to share.





CoastalCouture said:


> Had a hard time choosing which thread to share this in but, the Michele watch is the newest of the three, so here it is: Michele Urban Mini, David Yurman Cable Classic with diamonds, and Hermes Micro Rivale in etoupe.



Very nice....I love the design on the Urban faces, that's why I went for the large black diamond Urban and sold my black deco because is so different.


----------



## Swtshan7

I love it! that was a steal!!!!! (i got a large sportsale w/ black face from the outlets this weekend lol)


----------



## EBMIC

Well, I've been admiring everyone's watches so I decided to go to my local Watch Station Outlet (they are having 50%off) today.  I just purchased the Deco XL with diamond markers and 2 straps.  Thank you for letting me share!!!!


----------



## sinyard

EBMIC said:


> Well, I've been admiring everyone's watches so I decided to go to my local Watch Station Outlet (they are having 50%off) today.  I just purchased the Deco XL with diamond markers and 2 straps.  Thank you for letting me share!!!!




I have that watch with the silver deco 20mm band and it's my favorite watch! Looks great on you. Enjoy and thanks for sharing!


----------



## EBMIC

sinyard said:


> I have that watch with the silver deco 20mm band and it's my favorite watch! Looks great on you. Enjoy and thanks for sharing!


Thank you!!  Can you post a pic of yours?


----------



## dcguccigirl

EBMIC said:


> Well, I've been admiring everyone's watches so I decided to go to my local Watch Station Outlet (they are having 50%off) today.  I just purchased the Deco XL with diamond markers and 2 straps.  Thank you for letting me share!!!!


Very Nice, Classic Style!   I have the Deco XL with the diamond bezel and that is my everyday go to watch.


----------



## dcguccigirl

Swtshan7 said:


> I love it! that was a steal!!!!! (i got a large sportsale w/ black face from the outlets this weekend lol)


Nice....love the sport sail, I have an all black with black diamonds.  They had few different styles at the outlet too, I really the square face sport sail.


----------



## Swtshan7

Ohhhhh can you post a picture of it on your wrist please?


----------



## EBMIC

dcguccigirl said:


> Very Nice, Classic Style!   I have the Deco XL with the diamond bezel and that is my everyday go to watch.


Thank you!  Can you post pictures of your watches on your wrist?


----------



## Brennamom

Hey, does anyone have a Releve? I'm thinking of getting one but can't gauge for size... Thanks!


----------



## uhpharm01

EBMIC said:


> Well, I've been admiring everyone's watches so I decided to go to my local Watch Station Outlet (they are having 50%off) today.  I just purchased the Deco XL with diamond markers and 2 straps.  Thank you for letting me share!!!!



Congrats. Great find.


----------



## Carameliquer

my gift to myself


----------



## LovingLV81

Carameliquer said:


> View attachment 3009486
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my gift to myself




Love love love it !! Drooling [emoji3][emoji8][emoji483]


----------



## uhpharm01

EBMIC said:


> Thank you!!  Can you post a pic of yours?



Here's a link to her Deco XL in Silver with the Diamond Bezel
http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=27960400&postcount=2063


----------



## EBMIC

uhpharm01 said:


> Here's a link to her Deco XL in Silver with the Diamond Bezel
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=27960400&postcount=2063


Thank you!


----------



## EBMIC

uhpharm01 said:


> Congrats. Great find.


Thank you!!


----------



## EBMIC

Carameliquer said:


> View attachment 3009486
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my gift to myself


Stunning!! Congrats!


----------



## uhpharm01

EBMIC said:


> Thank you!!


  You're welcome.  The Deco XL are definitely discontinued.  I just called and spoke to Michele Customer Service today.


----------



## EBMIC

uhpharm01 said:


> You're welcome.  The Deco XL are definitely discontinued.  I just called and spoke to Michele Customer Service today.


The Watch Station Outlet where I live still has one.  Would you like their #?


----------



## dcguccigirl

EBMIC said:


> Thank you!  Can you post pictures of your watches on your wrist?


Here you go EBMIC......


----------



## uhpharm01

EBMIC said:


> Thank you!!


Here's mines.
http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=27970864&postcount=2071

here's this watch on my wrist
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/which-michele-deco-xl-watch-883731.html


----------



## dcguccigirl

Brennamom said:


> Hey, does anyone have a Releve? I'm thinking of getting one but can't gauge for size... Thanks!


I had one, it's about the same size as the deco maybe a little bit longer but not small at all.  I've seen this recently at a Nordstrom Rack and Watchstation  Outlet.


----------



## EBMIC

dcguccigirl said:


> Here you go EBMIC......


Wow, stunning!!! Looks awesome on you!


----------



## EBMIC

uhpharm01 said:


> Here's mines.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=27970864&postcount=2071
> 
> here's this watch on my wrist
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/which-michele-deco-xl-watch-883731.html


Looks awesome on you!! Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## Brennamom

dcguccigirl said:


> I had one, it's about the same size as the deco maybe a little bit longer but not small at all.  I've seen this recently at a Nordstrom Rack and Watchstation  Outlet.



Thanks! I have a Rack just up the street, maybe I need a go-see!


----------



## uhpharm01

EBMIC said:


> Looks awesome on you!! Thank you for sharing!!



Thank you. You're welcome


----------



## dcguccigirl

EBMIC said:


> Wow, stunning!!! Looks awesome on you!


Thanks, you will love yours...find the stainless band and it will completely change the look of the watch.


----------



## dcguccigirl

uhpharm01 said:


> Here's mines.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=27970864&postcount=2071
> 
> here's this watch on my wrist
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/which-michele-deco-xl-watch-883731.html


The two tone looks GOOD, I found one for $900  but I thought it was too similar to my silver DecoXL....the price be was so good maybe I should have keep it. I just purchased a gold Serein and added the two tone band....this will have to do for my two tone watch.


----------



## uhpharm01

dcguccigirl said:


> The two tone looks GOOD, I found one for $900  but I thought it was too similar to my silver DecoXL....the price be was so good maybe I should have keep it. I just purchased a gold Serein and added the two tone band....this will have to do for my two tone watch.



Thanks. $900 that's a great prices. 
Here's my other deco xl

http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=27970859&postcount=2070


----------



## dcguccigirl

uhpharm01 said:


> Thanks. $900 that's a great prices.
> Here's my other deco xl
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=27970859&postcount=2070


You have both.....I had that one too but returned it because I wanted more bling. Michele's are so addictive!


----------



## EBMIC

Brennamom said:


> And a group shot, 'cause I'm a geek  (and I think I need some Deco....)


You have a great collection!!!!  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## uhpharm01

dcguccigirl said:


> You have both.....I had that one too but returned it because I wanted more bling. Michele's are so addictive!



Yes!!&#128525;&#128522; yes they are addictive. One for work and one for special occasions.


----------



## Data

EBMIC said:


> Well, I've been admiring everyone's watches so I decided to go to my local Watch Station Outlet (they are having 50%off) today.  I just purchased the Deco XL with diamond markers and 2 straps.  Thank you for letting me share!!!!




Love this watch and cannot believe I missed the 50% sale !!!!!! Gutted [emoji30]


----------



## EBMIC

dcguccigirl said:


> Thanks, you will love yours...find the stainless band and it will completely change the look of the watch.


Thank you!


----------



## Brennamom

EBMIC said:


> You have a great collection!!!!  Thank you for sharing!



Thanks! Didn't expect it would be 5 years before I added a new one, and then 3 in one year :shame: Need to take a new group shot


----------



## EBMIC

Brennamom said:


> Thanks! Didn't expect it would be 5 years before I added a new one, and then 3 in one year :shame: Need to take a new group shot


Yes, please!!


----------



## dcguccigirl

Data said:


> Love this watch and cannot believe I missed the 50% sale !!!!!! Gutted [emoji30]


Data...they are always running some kind of sale or percentage off.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Here is my park jellybean in cheetah, got it for $169 then another 25% off came to $130  and it was regular price for $399


----------



## WillstarveforLV

And here is my Millou and Serein both discontinued models but got for such a good deal at watch station international outlet. Millou face has 66 diamonds and I only pay $300 reg $1100. Serein face has 92 diamonds and I got it for $500. And some of the straps I got for $15 and the others for $30 and $40 and one is alligator!


----------



## EBMIC

WillstarveforLV said:


> Here is my park jellybean in cheetah, got it for $169 then another 25% off came to $130  and it was regular price for $399


Gorgeous!!! Congrats!


----------



## EBMIC

WillstarveforLV said:


> And here is my Millou and Serein both discontinued models but got for such a good deal at watch station international outlet. Millou face has 66 diamonds and I only pay $300 reg $1100. Serein face has 92 diamonds and I got it for $500. And some of the straps I got for $15 and the others for $30 and $40 and one is alligator!


Very lovely collection!!!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

EBMIC said:


> Very lovely collection!!!



Thanks EBMIC - I did this all within a year but Michele watches are hard to find in Canada so I am so glad that a watch station outlet just opened in my neighbourhood.


----------



## EBMIC

This forum rocks!!


----------



## uhpharm01

ebmic said:


> this forum rocks!!



+1


----------



## rmm579

dcguccigirl said:


> The trade went through, I got the Limited Edition White Diamond Tahitian!  It's so pretty!


That is gorgeous!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Here is my Serein diamond chrono with red patent glitter strap


----------



## EBMIC

WillstarveforLV said:


> Here is my Serein diamond chrono with red patent glitter strap


So pretty!!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

EBMIC said:


> So pretty!!



Thank you EBMIC


----------



## louisprada25

I am brand new to the world of these beautiful Michele Watches.  I went on the Michele website and found a Deco watch that I fell in love with and best of all it was on sale for 40 percent off.  I wanted to pass that info on to all of you.  The Decos on sale have the blue face with and without diamonds and they also had one with a pale lavender face.  Some bands were on sale too! I was saving for the same watch with the white face but this really looked beautiful to me and the price was amazing.  It's not going to be as versatile as far as band colors but I think it will be a beautiful piece.  

Please let me know your thoughts and if you are In the market like me and want a great sale, enjoy! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Thanks[emoji3]


----------



## EBMIC

louisprada25 said:


> I am brand new to the world of these beautiful Michele Watches.  I went on the Michele website and found a Deco watch that I fell in love with and best of all it was on sale for 40 percent off.  I wanted to pass that info on to all of you.  The Decos on sale have the blue face with and without diamonds and they also had one with a pale lavender face.  Some bands were on sale too! I was saving for the same watch with the white face but this really looked beautiful to me and the price was amazing.  It's not going to be as versatile as far as band colors but I think it will be a beautiful piece.
> 
> Please let me know your thoughts and if you are In the market like me and want a great sale, enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3018344
> 
> 
> Thanks[emoji3]


This is so beautiful!!!


----------



## louisprada25

EBMIC said:


> This is so beautiful!!!



EBMIC thank you! I thought that the blue face gave the watch a pop of color and the price was amazing for the watch head.  I love the versatility of the white face but this one called to me.  Update: the same sale is now on Nordstroms website. Ended up buying there because of their amazing customer service. 

The build a watch tool on the Michele website is great, it really let's you see your options. But it doesn't allow you to mix and match everything. Would it look horrible to put a two toned band on a silver head? I looked at my two toned Movado and the head itself is totally silver except for the tiny gold stem. Thank you!!


----------



## EBMIC

louisprada25 said:


> EBMIC thank you! I thought that the blue face gave the watch a pop of color and the price was amazing for the watch head.  I love the versatility of the white face but this one called to me.  Update: the same sale is now on Nordstroms website. Ended up buying there because of their amazing customer service.
> 
> The build a watch tool on the Michele website is great, it really let's you see your options. But it doesn't allow you to mix and match everything. Would it look horrible to put a two toned band on a silver head? I looked at my two toned Movado and the head itself is totally silver except for the tiny gold stem. Thank you!!


I personally like the all SS look!!!


----------



## dcguccigirl

That's beautiful.....I was thinking about purchasing that too, I don't have a blue face.


----------



## louisprada25

dcguccigirl said:


> That's beautiful.....I was thinking about purchasing that too, I don't have a blue face.




Thank you, I am really happy I found it. It's nice that its a little different than what you usually see.  Because this watch head is on sale for such a large percentage off I wonder if it's going to be discontinued. I do love the regular face too, they are all so beautiful I can see this being addictive.


----------



## rmm579

I also thought I'd mention Bloomindales has loyalist bonus points.  I ordered a Michele Deco 16 and will be getting $450 in rewards that I plan on using to get a nice bracelet to go with it.  I still am torn on the one I ordered or the Deco II or mini urban - all with diamonds cause I like a little bling.


----------



## 1DaySoon

louisprada25 said:


> I am brand new to the world of these beautiful Michele Watches.  I went on the Michele website and found a Deco watch that I fell in love with and best of all it was on sale for 40 percent off.  I wanted to pass that info on to all of you.  The Decos on sale have the blue face with and without diamonds and they also had one with a pale lavender face.  Some bands were on sale too! I was saving for the same watch with the white face but this really looked beautiful to me and the price was amazing.  It's not going to be as versatile as far as band colors but I think it will be a beautiful piece.
> 
> Please let me know your thoughts and if you are In the market like me and want a great sale, enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3018344
> 
> 
> Thanks[emoji3]



I just ordered this watch as well. But I got the one with the diamonds and the gold one. I work at Nordstrom part time and they are also having the %40 off sale plus I was able to use my discount. I am so glad that you posted, I have been looking at this thread to see if anyone bought one.

The guy I bought the watch from said that they are discontinuing the blue face


----------



## louisprada25

1DaySoon said:


> I just ordered this watch as well. But I got the one with the diamonds and the gold one. I work at Nordstrom part time and they are also having the %40 off sale plus I was able to use my discount. I am so glad that you posted, I have been looking at this thread to see if anyone bought one.
> 
> The guy I bought the watch from said that they are discontinuing the blue face



Hi, I ended up purchasing my watch from Nordstrom once I saw they had the same sale, their customer service is exceptional! Congrats on your purchase, they are such beautiful watches and the price is amazing. What a great place to work!  I had a feeling that they were discontinuing the blue face with a markdown like this.  I love the fact that it has this pop of color.  Enjoy your new watch, can't wait until mine comes! I will be stalking the UPS man!


----------



## EBMIC

Hello! 
I recently purchased the Revele watch, what do you guys think?


----------



## dcguccigirl

EBMIC said:


> Hello!
> I recently purchased the Revele watch, what do you guys think?


Nice.. I've always liked that watch.


----------



## dcguccigirl

1DaySoon said:


> I just ordered this watch as well. But I got the one with the diamonds and the gold one. I work at Nordstrom part time and they are also having the %40 off sale plus I was able to use my discount. I am so glad that you posted, I have been looking at this thread to see if anyone bought one.
> 
> The guy I bought the watch from said that they are discontinuing the blue face


Nice.....I could get a PT, I would try and get a job at Nordstrom but my whole paycheck would be gone before I receive it. Did you get the gold deco with a blue face?


----------



## dcguccigirl

rmm579 said:


> That is gorgeous!


Thanks....it has become my new favorite!


----------



## dcguccigirl

louisprada25 said:


> Thank you, I am really happy I found it. It's nice that its a little different than what you usually see.  Because this watch head is on sale for such a large percentage off I wonder if it's going to be discontinued. I do love the regular face too, they are all so beautiful I can see this being addictive.


I'm trying to be good and not get it but that blue is so pretty!   And yes Michele's are so addictive, so be careful!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Here is two tone Milou sporting a tan croc strap


----------



## EBMIC

dcguccigirl said:


> Nice.. I've always liked that watch.


Thank you!  Still trying to decide if I should keep it.


----------



## 1DaySoon

WillstarveforLV said:


> Here is two tone Milou sporting a tan croc strap



That looks really nice with that strap


----------



## Swtshan7

Nice!!!! I have the two tone Milou also ... I might have to add a tan band to the collection


----------



## 1DaySoon

dcguccigirl said:


> Nice.....I could get a PT, I would try and get a job at Nordstrom but my whole paycheck would be gone before I receive it. Did you get the gold deco with a blue face?




Yup, I got the gold one and the SS one. I've wanted a gold watch but couldn't find any that I like other than a Rolex that is out of my price range.

the bands will arrive separately and I'll take a pic of the pieces when they're attached.

Sometimes I feel like they should just give me a check in the form of gift card.....lol


----------



## 1DaySoon

dcguccigirl said:


> I went to a Michele event at a Watch Station on Sunday and found a Ascalon...I've been wanting this for a while now!  They couldn't find the exact band but the deco was a good fit.....tell me which band looks better.



these watches are gorgeous!!! I have never seen these before


----------



## aundria17

1DaySoon said:


> Yup, I got the gold one and the SS one. I've wanted a gold watch but couldn't find any that I like other than a Rolex that is out of my price range.
> 
> the bands will arrive separately and I'll take a pic of the pieces when they're attached.
> 
> Sometimes I feel like they should just give me a check in the form of gift card.....lol



Beautiful faces.  Congrats


----------



## 1DaySoon

aundria17 said:


> Beautiful faces.  Congrats



thank you!!


----------



## EBMIC

1DaySoon said:


> Yup, I got the gold one and the SS one. I've wanted a gold watch but couldn't find any that I like other than a Rolex that is out of my price range.
> 
> the bands will arrive separately and I'll take a pic of the pieces when they're attached.
> 
> Sometimes I feel like they should just give me a check in the form of gift card.....lol


Stunning!!!


----------



## dichka

EBMIC said:


> Hello!
> 
> I recently purchased the Revele watch, what do you guys think?




I love the releve! I have one myself.....where were you able to find the bracelet strap?


----------



## WillstarveforLV

1DaySoon said:


> That looks really nice with that strap





Swtshan7 said:


> Nice!!!! I have the two tone Milou also ... I might have to add a tan band to the collection



Thank you both! Out of all my bands I go to this colour the most - so versatile


----------



## louisprada25

EBMIC said:


> Hello!
> I recently purchased the Revele watch, what do you guys think?



That watch looks stunning on you! Enjoy!


----------



## louisprada25

dcguccigirl said:


> I'm trying to be good and not get it but that blue is so pretty!   And yes Michele's are so addictive, so be careful!



I know lol, they are addictive all right, I don't even have the watch yet and I bought another strap yesterday! Went to my Fossil outlet and they sell both the watches and straps for 50 percent off. They are refurbished but looked perfect to me.  I bought a navy croc embossed strap for $50 that is on line for $180. Can't wait to get this watch!


----------



## louisprada25

WillstarveforLV said:


> Here is two tone Milou sporting a tan croc strap



Absolutely Beautiful watch on you and love the strap. I love the versatility of the looks this one gorgeous watch can give you!  Just bought the strap in Navy for mine but lol I didn't get the watch yet.


----------



## louisprada25

1DaySoon said:


> Yup, I got the gold one and the SS one. I've wanted a gold watch but couldn't find any that I like other than a Rolex that is out of my price range.
> 
> the bands will arrive separately and I'll take a pic of the pieces when they're attached.
> 
> Sometimes I feel like they should just give me a check in the form of gift card.....lol



Your watches are beautiful! Can't wait to see your pics once you get your straps! I would need a second part time job to pay off my purchases from my Nordstroms job! It's one of the only stores where their customer service is as excellent as their merchandise. Twins on our blue faces!


----------



## louisprada25

WillstarveforLV said:


> Here is two tone Milou sporting a tan croc strap



As a newbie I have another question.  Your Yurman bracelets look beautiful with your Michele.   I am surprised that its safe to do that and there's not a chance of the watch getting scratched. I love this look and I have one and would love to stack it like that, I'm so neurotic and don't even have the watch yet!


----------



## EBMIC

dichka said:


> I love the releve! I have one myself.....where were you able to find the bracelet strap?


The bracelet strap came with the watch, but I returned it.


----------



## dichka

EBMIC said:


> The bracelet strap came with the watch, but I returned it.




Can you tell me where? I've been looking for a rose gold bracelet for my releve but since it's a discontinued model now they don't make the bracelet.


----------



## EBMIC

dichka said:


> Can you tell me where? I've been looking for a rose gold bracelet for my releve but since it's a discontinued model now they don't make the bracelet.


I returned the watch to NM Last Call in Livermore, CA.


----------



## uhpharm01

dcguccigirl said:


> The two tone looks GOOD, I found one for $900  but I thought it was too similar to my silver DecoXL....the price be was so good maybe I should have keep it. I just purchased a gold Serein and added the two tone band....this will have to do for my two tone watch.



Yes got both because they were both 40 % off directly from Michele.com


----------



## WillstarveforLV

louisprada25 said:


> Absolutely Beautiful watch on you and love the strap. I love the versatility of the looks this one gorgeous watch can give you!  Just bought the strap in Navy for mine but lol I didn't get the watch yet.





louisprada25 said:


> As a newbie I have another question.  Your Yurman bracelets look beautiful with your Michele.   I am surprised that its safe to do that and there's not a chance of the watch getting scratched. I love this look and I have one and would love to stack it like that, I'm so neurotic and don't even have the watch yet!



Thank you louisprada25 !  Navy is a great watch strap too and I need to add that to my collection !  I have not notice any scratching from the yurman bracelets at all as they really don't move around that much on my wrist. Hope you find a watch face soon , you will not regret it and then stack away! Good luck!


----------



## sgj99

WillstarveforLV said:


> Here is two tone Milou sporting a tan croc strap



this looks beautiful and stylish:  two-tone watch, leather band and DY cuffs - absolutely love the look!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

sgj99 said:


> this looks beautiful and stylish: two-tone watch, leather band and DY cuffs - absolutely love the look!


 
Thank you but not as beautiful and stylish as that adorable kitty in your avatar! 
I was looking for a two-tone watch for quite a while and thought that this Michele watch fit the bill - the diamonds don't hurt either!


----------



## sgj99

WillstarveforLV said:


> Thank you but not as beautiful and stylish as that adorable kitty in your avatar!
> I was looking for a two-tone watch for quite a while and thought that this Michele watch fit the bill - the diamonds don't hurt either!



 thank you!  that's my Miss Snooty Pants giving the camera what my husband calls her "*****y Kitty" look.  i'll love her til the end of time.

i love that Michele watches have diamonds and are affordable.  is this your first one?  be careful ... they're like potato chips, very addictive.  i bought my first one last year and now i'm up to four


----------



## WillstarveforLV

sgj99 said:


> thank you!  that's my Miss Snooty Pants giving the camera what my husband calls her "*****y Kitty" look.  i'll love her til the end of time.
> 
> i love that Michele watches have diamonds and are affordable.  is this your first one?  be careful ... they're like potato chips, very addictive.  i bought my first one last year and now i'm up to four



Miss Snooty Pants is adorable! Yes this was my first Michele watch and have bought 2 more within the year and now looking for a fourth. They are not common at all in Canada, not easily available to buy but a watch station store just opened up by me and they offer incredible deals. Here is what I have thus far:


----------



## WillstarveforLV

sgj99 said:


> thank you!  that's my Miss Snooty Pants giving the camera what my husband calls her "*****y Kitty" look.  i'll love her til the end of time.
> 
> i love that Michele watches have diamonds and are affordable.  is this your first one?  be careful ... they're like potato chips, very addictive.  i bought my first one last year and now i'm up to four



And here is my Cheetah Park Jelly Bean


----------



## louisprada25

I just received my beautiful new Michele Deco watch head and I am in love! I still can't get over all the different looks one watch can have. I found an excellent, reputable seller on EBay named gator242 that has a magnificent selection of new Michele items at amazing prices.  This seller has over 800 sales and has 100 percent positive feedback and was awarded Most Trusted Seller Status from EBay.  I look for a seller like that so I know that I would be safe buying on that site. 
I couldn't be more thrilled with my purchase and wanted to share that with you all.  If I'm going to have a Michele addiction I'm going to have it at some great prices! Here's some pictures of my new watch and beautiful bands!


----------



## louisprada25

WillstarveforLV said:


> Miss Snooty Pants is adorable! Yes this was my first Michele watch and have bought 2 more within the year and now looking for a fourth. They are not common at all in Canada, not easily available to buy but a watch station store just opened up by me and they offer incredible deals. Here is what I have thus far:



Love your collection, absolutely beautiful!


----------



## louisprada25

WillstarveforLV said:


> And here is my Cheetah Park Jelly Bean



Love that watch! The Jelly Bean watches are great!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

louisprada25 said:


> I just received my beautiful new Michele Deco watch head and I am in love! I still can't get over all the different looks one watch can have. I found an excellent, reputable seller on EBay named gator242 that has a magnificent selection of new Michele items at amazing prices. This seller has over 800 sales and has 100 percent positive feedback and was awarded Most Trusted Seller Status from EBay. I look for a seller like that so I know that I would be safe buying on that site.
> I couldn't be more thrilled with my purchase and wanted to share that with you all. If I'm going to have a Michele addiction I'm going to have it at some great prices! Here's some pictures of my new watch and beautiful bands!


 
Lovely Deco! This is next on my hitlist!  Glad you were able to get it at a great price - congrats!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

louisprada25 said:


> Love your collection, absolutely beautiful!


 


louisprada25 said:


> Love that watch! The Jelly Bean watches are great!


 
Thank you louisprada25! I am looking to expand! I keep on forgetting that I have the Jelly Bean watch so I don't wear it often enough as I should :shame:


----------



## dcguccigirl

louisprada25 said:


> I just received my beautiful new Michele Deco watch head and I am in love! I still can't get over all the different looks one watch can have. I found an excellent, reputable seller on EBay named gator242 that has a magnificent selection of new Michele items at amazing prices.  This seller has over 800 sales and has 100 percent positive feedback and was awarded Most Trusted Seller Status from EBay.  I look for a seller like that so I know that I would be safe buying on that site.
> I couldn't be more thrilled with my purchase and wanted to share that with you all.  If I'm going to have a Michele addiction I'm going to have it at some great prices! Here's some pictures of my new watch and beautiful bands!






VERY NICE!  I've shopped with gator242 and yes has great stuff/prices!


----------



## CSG

I want to buy a Michele Watch specifically the Deco watches but they dont sell it in my country


----------



## 1DaySoon

Finally got  my straps. I decided to get a metallic gold strap as opposed to a gold metal strap. and I purchased an additional metallic silver/turquoise strap for when I don't want to wear the stainless steel watch.


----------



## CSG

To be honest, I am not familiar with Michele. But fell inlove with the designs of the watches while browsing the threads here in the forum. & I was surprised that there Are many buyers of the brand. I am just wondering how popular the brand is. Michele is not popular in my country. I feel like I am just the only one who knows about the brand LOL  but I can be wrong. it is not yet sold here.


----------



## CSG

Are there celebrity endorsers of Michele watches?


----------



## dcguccigirl

louisprada25 said:


> I just received my beautiful new Michele Deco watch head and I am in love! I still can't get over all the different looks one watch can have. I found an excellent, reputable seller on EBay named gator242 that has a magnificent selection of new Michele items at amazing prices.  This seller has over 800 sales and has 100 percent positive feedback and was awarded Most Trusted Seller Status from EBay.  I look for a seller like that so I know that I would be safe buying on that site.
> I couldn't be more thrilled with my purchase and wanted to share that with you all.  If I'm going to have a Michele addiction I'm going to have it at some great prices! Here's some pictures of my new watch and beautiful bands!


 


1DaySoon said:


> Yup, I got the gold one and the SS one. I've wanted a gold watch but couldn't find any that I like other than a Rolex that is out of my price range.
> 
> the bands will arrive separately and I'll take a pic of the pieces when they're attached.
> 
> Sometimes I feel like they should just give me a check in the form of gift card.....lol




LOVE IT.....So Pretty!  I had the one without diamonds in my cart but I really like the one with diamonds better, I love BLING!


----------



## dcguccigirl

1daysoon said:


> finally got  my straps. I decided to get a metallic gold strap as opposed to a gold metal strap. And i purchased an additional metallic silver/turquoise strap for when i don't want to wear the stainless steel watch.




nice!


----------



## louisprada25

1DaySoon said:


> Finally got  my straps. I decided to get a metallic gold strap as opposed to a gold metal strap. and I purchased an additional metallic silver/turquoise strap for when I don't want to wear the stainless steel watch.



Twins on the watch head and love your band choices! They look beautiful with your watch! I am really happy with the blue face, it's such a pretty pop of color and still is neutral at the same time.


----------



## 1DaySoon

louisprada25 said:


> Twins on the watch head and love your band choices! They look beautiful with your watch! I am really happy with the blue face, it's such a pretty pop of color and still is neutral at the same time.



Thank you! We're both going to get endless compliments on these blues faces


----------



## EBMIC

1DaySoon said:


> Finally got  my straps. I decided to get a metallic gold strap as opposed to a gold metal strap. and I purchased an additional metallic silver/turquoise strap for when I don't want to wear the stainless steel watch.


Wow, so pretty!!!


----------



## EBMIC

louisprada25 said:


> I just received my beautiful new Michele Deco watch head and I am in love! I still can't get over all the different looks one watch can have. I found an excellent, reputable seller on EBay named gator242 that has a magnificent selection of new Michele items at amazing prices.  This seller has over 800 sales and has 100 percent positive feedback and was awarded Most Trusted Seller Status from EBay.  I look for a seller like that so I know that I would be safe buying on that site.
> I couldn't be more thrilled with my purchase and wanted to share that with you all.  If I'm going to have a Michele addiction I'm going to have it at some great prices! Here's some pictures of my new watch and beautiful bands!


Wow, so beautiful!!


----------



## uhpharm01

TraGiv said:


> I'm having separation anxiety. Nordstrom's sent my Deco out to Michele for a battery replacement and said it will take 6-8 weeks to come back. It has been 2 weeks. I really really miss my watch. [emoji22] Has anyone sent their watch to Michele for a battery replacement and if so does it really take that long?


Hello there
Have you gotten your Deco back yet?


----------



## TraGiv

uhpharm01 said:


> Hello there
> Have you gotten your Deco back yet?




Yes I did!  It took about 4 weeks. I'm so glad it was less than the 6 - 8 weeks.


----------



## uhpharm01

TraGiv said:


> Yes I did!  It took about 4 weeks. I'm so glad it was less than the 6 - 8 weeks.



That's good.


----------



## ive_flipped

this is my milou park diamond with stainless steel band on


----------



## EBMIC

ive_flipped said:


> View attachment 3038759
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is my milou park diamond with stainless steel band on


So pretty!!


----------



## dcguccigirl

EBMIC.....here's two pics of my Ascalon.  If you can find it GET IT.....I think you will love it too!


----------



## EBMIC

dcguccigirl said:


> EBMIC.....here's two pics of my Ascalon.  If you can find it GET IT.....I think you will love it too!


 


OMG, thank you for sharing it is so beautiful!  I did see it at my local store, but I'm waiting for a "sale!"  Did you get all 3 bands too?


----------



## D.Q.

I have followed  this thread and lusting for the past 3 years... I am so excited to finally get my hands on a Michele CSX Sport Sail. Paid $245 at the Watch Station Outlet in Carlsbad last week.


----------



## sgj99

ive_flipped said:


> View attachment 3038759
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is my milou park diamond with stainless steel band on



love this watch.  i have a fondness for long faced watches.


----------



## dcguccigirl

D.Q. said:


> I have followed  this thread and lusting for the past 3 years... I am so excited to finally get my hands on a Michele CSX Sport Sail. Paid $245 at the Watch Station Outlet in Carlsbad last week.


 
Congratulations!  Very Nice and Nice Price....I love big faced watches!


----------



## dcguccigirl

D.Q. said:


> I have followed  this thread and lusting for the past 3 years... I am so excited to finally get my hands on a Michele CSX Sport Sail. Paid $245 at the Watch Station Outlet in Carlsbad last week.


 


EBMIC said:


> OMG, thank you for sharing it is so beautiful!  I did see it at my local store, but I'm waiting for a "sale!"  Did you get all 3 bands too?




Nope I had 2 the diamond band is from my Deco and I had the white band I've had but I returned the 5 link stalnless band. So no band came with the watch.


----------



## dcguccigirl

ive_flipped said:


> View attachment 3038759
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is my milou park diamond with stainless steel band on




VERY Nice!


----------



## EBMIC

D.Q. said:


> I have followed  this thread and lusting for the past 3 years... I am so excited to finally get my hands on a Michele CSX Sport Sail. Paid $245 at the Watch Station Outlet in Carlsbad last week.


So lovely, congratulations!!!


----------



## sgj99

D.Q. said:


> I have followed  this thread and lusting for the past 3 years... I am so excited to finally get my hands on a Michele CSX Sport Sail. Paid $245 at the Watch Station Outlet in Carlsbad last week.



very nice ... big face, chronograph, leather band - good pick and great deal.  i think you'll get a lot of use from this style, it's very versatile.  i've warned others in the past, these darn watches are like potato chips:  once you have one you're going to get more.  in the last year and ½ i've collected 4.


----------



## D.Q.

sgj99 said:


> very nice ... big face, chronograph, leather band - good pick and great deal.  i think you'll get a lot of use from this style, it's very versatile.  i've warned others in the past, these darn watches are like potato chips:  once you have one you're going to get more.  in the last year and ½ i've collected 4.



I'm already kicking myself for not picking up a jelly bean and the two-tone with diamonds (round face not sure style name). I'm already planning my next purchase in my head. Haha!


----------



## sgj99

D.Q. said:


> I'm already kicking myself for not picking up a jelly bean and the two-tone with diamonds (round face not sure style name). I'm already planning my next purchase in my head. Haha!



i have a black, square faced Jelly watch and love it - they're really comfortable.


----------



## anabanana745

Saks off fifth near Burlington,NC. 

Gorgeous sterling diamond CSX ~$1900 40% off


----------



## JennieC917

Can anyone please help me - I  recently tried on the Diamond Deco 18mm in gold, which is what I thought I wanted. BUT, then I saw the Urban mini in gold diamonds with the diamond gold strap and fell in love. If anyone has both, even if in different metals, could you please give me your opinions on both? TIA!


----------



## staceyjan

dcguccigirl said:


> VERY NICE!  I've shopped with gator242 and yes has great stuff/prices!



Did you also purchase the watch face from him, as well?


----------



## dcguccigirl

staceyjan said:


> Did you also purchase the watch face from him, as well?



No have only purchased bands from him.


----------



## uhpharm01

JennieC917 said:


> Can anyone please help me - I  recently tried on the Diamond Deco 18mm in gold, which is what I thought I wanted. BUT, then I saw the Urban mini in gold diamonds with the diamond gold strap and fell in love. If anyone has both, even if in different metals, could you please give me your opinions on both? TIA!



i just know the the gold watches can't be polish. That's according to michele customer service line.


----------



## JennieC917

uhpharm01 said:


> i just know the the gold watches can't be polish. That's according to michele customer service line.



That doesn't sound good. Thanks for the heads up. I will look into what this means.


----------



## uhpharm01

JennieC917 said:


> That doesn't sound good. Thanks for the heads up. I will look into what this means.



The gold watches are gold plated.  That's normal that you  can't polish a gold plated watch. Only real gold watches can be polished. Eg a two tone Rolex watch.


----------



## JennieC917

My entire watch collection consists of a resin MMK right now, lol. A shame a Rolex is out of my price range.


----------



## uhpharm01

JennieC917 said:


> My entire watch collection consists of a resin MMK right now, lol. A shame a Rolex is out of my price range.



Lol. Just start a Rolex saving account and you're get there. Just stay positive The all gold Rolex may  31,000 and some two tone Rolex may start at 10,000 eg the datejust II. These are just general numbers. I was pricing them last year.


----------



## sinyard

I wish the Sport Sail was part of the Anniversary sale at Nordstrom [emoji22]


----------



## uhpharm01

sinyard said:


> i wish the sport sail was part of the anniversary sale at nordstrom [emoji22]



+1


----------



## gabz

In Canada we can't get early access to the nordys sale. Is the deco included? Thx


----------



## uhpharm01

gabz said:


> In Canada we can't get early access to the nordys sale. Is the deco included? Thx



It's just one deco watch in size  16 &#128522;


----------



## staceyjan

uhpharm01 said:


> It's just one deco watch in size  16 &#128522;



Do you like the face color? It looks like a brownish rose color.  I would prefer the Pearl color.


----------



## sinyard

staceyjan said:


> Do you like the face color? It looks like a brownish rose color.  I would prefer the Pearl color.




I prefer the MOP or white face.


----------



## JennieC917

sinyard said:


> I prefer the MOP or white face.



I ordered the watch but it hasn't been delivered yet. I will say I didn't love it in the catalog or online but in person it really popped. I thought the cocoa face was a lovely change. But that's just me. If you won't use it without a more traditional face, then the good price doesn't really matter.


----------



## sinyard

JennieC917 said:


> I ordered the watch but it hasn't been delivered yet. I will say I didn't love it in the catalog or online but in person it really popped. I thought the cocoa face was a lovely change. But that's just me. If you won't use it without a more traditional face, then the good price doesn't really matter.




I just remembered I had a MK watch with a face like that il and I loved it. People always asked me who
Made it. It was the men's Layton with brown chocolate dial. Can't wait to see yours, I'm sure it's stunning!


----------



## staceyjan

JennieC917 said:


> I ordered the watch but it hasn't been delivered yet. I will say I didn't love it in the catalog or online but in person it really popped. I thought the cocoa face was a lovely change. But that's just me. If you won't use it without a more traditional face, then the good price doesn't really matter.



I do not want to buy it and regret it.  Someone posted on the Nordy sale section with a picture and it looks so nice on her but just afraid that it will look the same online.


----------



## staceyjan

I would also love to see a modeling pic when you get it. 

The person that did post the pic stated that it was more of a neutral champagne/rose color as opposed to brown.  If that is the case, I would love it.  But, if it more of the cocoa color in the picture, I would prefer a more neutral color.

I keep stalking the pic and ready to buy it.  Then, I look on the Nordy's site and change my mind each time...


----------



## sinyard

staceyjan said:


> I would also love to see a modeling pic when you get it.
> 
> The person that did post the pic stated that it was more of a neutral champagne/rose color as opposed to brown.  If that is the case, I would love it.  But, if it more of the cocoa color in the picture, I would prefer a more neutral color.
> 
> I keep stalking the pic and ready to buy it.  Then, I look on the Nordy's site and change my mind each time...




This will help you decide:   Here is a pic from Instagram I found of the same watch from Nordstrom. In fact, she just bought it at the anniversary sale. I love how it's a champagne color IRL compared to the bronze online.


----------



## staceyjan

Thanks, I LOVE that color!  Ok, I am ordering now! I can always return it if I do not like it in person.


----------



## sinyard

staceyjan said:


> Thanks, I LOVE that color!  Ok, I am ordering now! I can always return it if I do not like it in person.




I love it too now after seeing that picture. Yes, order before it sells out! Post pics when you get it!


----------



## staceyjan

I took the plunge and ordered it!  Hope we are happy with it.

Did you look at any straps?  I do not know if I like the lizard one or if it would match with the face but I did look at it.  Here it is:http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michele...=1000079&recs_referringPageType=category_page
What do you think?


----------



## JennieC917

sinyard said:


> I love it too now after seeing that picture. Yes, order before it sells out! Post pics when you get it!



Yes, I do feel like it changes hue depending on the light. I was right with you until I walked into Nordiesand saw it in the display with the fancy lighting. Lol
I will try to take a photo in natural light when I get it. And then figure out how to post it! I guess my gold mini Urban watch is going to have to wait a while!


----------



## staceyjan

JennieC917 said:


> Yes, I do feel like it changes hue depending on the light. I was right with you until I walked into Nordiesand saw it in the display with the fancy lighting. Lol
> I will try to take a photo in natural light when I get it. And then figure out how to post it! I guess my gold mini Urban watch is going to have to wait a while!



The gold Urban is also a beautiful watch!  But, this price was hard to pass up.


----------



## sinyard

staceyjan said:


> I took the plunge and ordered it!  Hope we are happy with it.
> 
> Did you look at any straps?  I do not know if I like the lizard one or if it would match with the face but I did look at it.  Here it is:http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michele...=1000079&recs_referringPageType=category_page
> What do you think?




I'd get the matching SS band if they have it. The deco IMO looks best with the matching SS band.


----------



## JennieC917

staceyjan said:


> The gold Urban is also a beautiful watch!  But, this price was hard to pass up.



Agreed! I didn't care for the mini Urban until I saw it on my wrist. Then I 180'd very quickly. Lol
Maybe that is just a Michele trend?


----------



## uhpharm01

staceyjan said:


> Do you like the face color? It looks like a brownish rose color.  I would prefer the Pearl color.



No.  I passed on this one.


----------



## staceyjan

sinyard said:


> This will help you decide:   Here is a pic from Instagram I found of the same watch from Nordstrom. In fact, she just bought it at the anniversary sale. I love how it's a champagne color IRL compared to the bronze online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3062504
> View attachment 3062505



The person that posted on instagram also reviewed it on the website.  Love how she describes it as a rose gold background.


----------



## aundria17

Who doesn't love a close up of a Michele


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Here are some pics of my first Michele Deco watch!  With the original SS band and with the white calfskin leather band. Both are included in the Nordstrom Anniversary sale. 

The pics show the colors as they appear in real life.

I love it!


----------



## staceyjan

Shopgirl1996 said:


> Here are some pics of my first Michele Deco watch!  With the original SS band and with the white calfskin leather band. Both are included in the Nordstrom Anniversary sale.
> 
> The pics show the colors as they appear in real life.
> 
> I love it!



It is really a beautiful watch and I am so happy that you talked me into it.  I just received it today and in love with it!  The pic on the Nordy's site really was not a true representation of the color.  I love the color it is in person.  I will post pics, too!


----------



## staceyjan

Deco Nordstrom's Anniversary Sale watch:


----------



## Shopgirl1996

staceyjan said:


> Deco Nordstrom's Anniversary Sale watch:



Awesome! Congrats! Glad you like it.


----------



## dcguccigirl

aundria17 said:


> Who doesn't love a close up of a Michele




Love It......I've  never seen the pink MOP Urban in person, would love to add that to my collection!


----------



## JennieC917

aundria17 said:


> Who doesn't love a close up of a Michele



Beautiful!!


----------



## staceyjan

Looking for a band for the Deco watch. I love this one but it may be too summery and would love to see other bands (leather) instead of the bracelets with the Deco.

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...ID=1003999#fn=spp=11&ppp=96&sp=1&rid=&spc=178

Cheap knockoff version for the summer and a good way to try it to see if I like the letther band w the watch:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/201264711048?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## pjrufus

staceyjan said:


> Looking for a band for the Deco watch. I love this one but it may be too summery and would love to see other bands (leather) instead of the bracelets with the Deco.
> 
> http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...ID=1003999#fn=spp=11&ppp=96&sp=1&rid=&spc=178
> 
> Cheap knockoff version for the summer and a good way to try it to see if I like the letther band w the watch:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/201264711048?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Your first link doesn't work.

I don't know about the knockoff bands, but I bought a number of genuine Michele bands on eBay for fraction of the MSRP. I also bought a few at the Watch Station Outlet. For me personally, my wrist size is between links, one on and it's too loose, one off is too tight. I do manage because I like the look, but find the straps more comfortable and a better fit.


----------



## staceyjan

Maybe this link will work:

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...ID=1003999#fn=spp=11&ppp=96&sp=1&rid=&spc=178

I will also check out Watch Station outlet. Thanks!


----------



## staceyjan

Thanks for suggestion the Watch Station Outlet, they had the strap that I liked from Bloomies for $40 less.
http://www.watchstation.com/en_US/s...=288187&N=0&pn=c&rec=3&imagePath=MS16AA050333
I would love to see a pic of the face with the strap if anyone has this one...


----------



## pjrufus

Watchstation.com (online) and the Watch Station Outlets (brick & mortar) don't have the same prices, the outlet stores seem to have lower prices, like 40% off the marked prices, which are already lower than MSRP. I paid between $24-36 (about) for the bands I bought there. They don't always have the latest styles though, so the one you found online may not be at the outlets. That's been my experience.

I think that band would be fun and pretty with your new watch.


----------



## staceyjan

pjrufus said:


> Watchstation.com (online) and the Watch Station Outlets (brick & mortar) don't have the same prices, the outlet stores seem to have lower prices, like 40% off the marked prices, which are already lower than MSRP. I paid between $24-36 (about) for the bands I bought there. They don't always have the latest styles though, so the one you found online may not be at the outlets. That's been my experience.
> 
> I think that band would be fun and pretty with your new watch.



Thanks! I hate being such a visual person that I need to see them together.  I am going to check to see if there is a location near me before I order it online.


----------



## pjrufus

WillstarveforLV said:


> Here is my Serein diamond chrono with red patent glitter strap



I was inspired, I guess I now have a "collection!" Just bought this watch with a SS band. I really like the diamonds under the face, for a change. I already have a Deco Signature Guilloche 2-tone, which I love, and a white jelly bean. I decided my next would be a round face. This Serein is so different from my deco, I know I'm going to love it too, can't wait until it arrives. And, it takes the same 18mm straps as my deco, I already have about 10, but I do need a red one.

I have to stop stalking this thread, my credit cards need a break.

Thanks for posting your pics!


----------



## Brennamom

If anyone sees the 18mm black snake double-wrap band from a few years back, would you let me know? It's a unicorn... Thanks!!


----------



## pjrufus

Watch Station Outlet - Take an additional 20% off, after 40% off entire store - this weekend.


----------



## Brennamom

pjrufus said:


> Watch Station Outlet - Take an additional 20% off, after 40% off entire store - this weekend.



Looks like in-store only? No mention of it on the website... Which is probably best


----------



## WillstarveforLV

pjrufus said:


> I was inspired, I guess I now have a "collection!" Just bought this watch with a SS band. I really like the diamonds under the face, for a change. I already have a Deco Signature Guilloche 2-tone, which I love, and a white jelly bean. I decided my next would be a round face. This Serein is so different from my deco, I know I'm going to love it too, can't wait until it arrives. And, it takes the same 18mm straps as my deco, I already have about 10, but I do need a red one.
> 
> I have to stop stalking this thread, my credit cards need a break.
> 
> Thanks for posting your pics!



Congrats and enjoy! You will love the Serein!


----------



## EBMIC

staceyjan said:


> Deco Nordstrom's Anniversary Sale watch:


What a gorgeous watch!!!


----------



## uhpharm01

staceyjan said:


> Deco Nordstrom's Anniversary Sale watch:



You're lucky. My local nordstrom's didn't have this watch in stock unfortunately.


----------



## Data

CSG said:


> To be honest, I am not familiar with Michele. But fell inlove with the designs of the watches while browsing the threads here in the forum. & I was surprised that there Are many buyers of the brand. I am just wondering how popular the brand is. Michele is not popular in my country. I feel like I am just the only one who knows about the brand LOL  but I can be wrong. it is not yet sold here.




Are you in the UK ?


----------



## CSG

Data said:


> Are you in the UK ?



No. I am from Philippines


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

I have been looking at this thread for a few weeks and I finally added a Michele to my MK watches, I am so in love with this watch the pic doesn't do it justice. Purchased from a great ebayer "luv2sell2u2day". Fast shipping and so great to deal with! I'm so happy about this purchase, Fiancee told me to pick what I wanted for Anniversary, and here she is!!! We also purchased 2 watch bands from gator242.


----------



## StylishMD

Does anyone have this watch? I believe it is called the Uptown. I found it at a Watch Station for a decent price and I am still on the fence about it. Price with discount would be under $1000 and this includes the bracelet.  I think if there is an additional 20% off for Labour Day on top of the current 40% off I definitely would be swayed. I am new to Michele and this would be my 3rd Michele that I have purchased, along with extra straps, in the past month as I have decided to sell/consign some MKs and Fossils to focus on Michele's for now
So far I have a Deco 18 in silver, a diamond Serein 18 in two tone and this would be my gold
I don't plan on breaking them out until my birthday in September (I have been hoarding them all in a pretty box) so I will post a family photo then
If you have this watch a mod shot would be greatly appreciated. TIA
I should add that it is beautiful in person and looks great even on my skinny wrist and that it will be interchangeable with my other 18mm straps (only thing is they have a silver buckle but I know on the Michele website you can choose the gold buckle, sigh, I can see this is fast becoming an addiction)


----------



## StylishMD

There are a few straps on sale on the Nordstrom website 40-50% off and one coquette watch head


----------



## EBMIC

StylishMD said:


> Does anyone have this watch? I believe it is called the Uptown. I found it at a Watch Station for a decent price and I am still on the fence about it. Price with discount would be under $1000 and this includes the bracelet.  I think if there is an additional 20% off for Labour Day on top of the current 40% off I definitely would be swayed. I am new to Michele and this would be my 3rd Michele that I have purchased, along with extra straps, in the past month as I have decided to sell/consign some MKs and Fossils to focus on Michele's for now
> So far I have a Deco 18 in silver, a diamond Serein 18 in two tone and this would be my gold
> I don't plan on breaking them out until my birthday in September (I have been hoarding them all in a pretty box) so I will post a family photo then
> If you have this watch a mod shot would be greatly appreciated. TIA
> I should add that it is beautiful in person and looks great even on my skinny wrist and that it will be interchangeable with my other 18mm straps (only thing is they have a silver buckle but I know on the Michele website you can choose the gold buckle, sigh, I can see this is fast becoming an addiction)


 


Very pretty!  I can't wait to see the "family photo!"


----------



## Brennamom

If anyone is in OC, Nords SCP is having a trunk show on the 19th, with free watch engraving... Got a post card on it yesterday...


----------



## StylishMD

EBMIC said:


> Very pretty!  I can't wait to see the "family photo!"


  I decided to go with the CSX,  EBMIC and along with all the pretty straps that I got I will have a very happy birthday indeed! I will be sure to post a family photo on my Birthday


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

StylishMD said:


> Does anyone have this watch? I believe it is called the Uptown. I found it at a Watch Station for a decent price and I am still on the fence about it. Price with discount would be under $1000 and this includes the bracelet.  I think if there is an additional 20% off for Labour Day on top of the current 40% off I definitely would be swayed. I am new to Michele and this would be my 3rd Michele that I have purchased, along with extra straps, in the past month as I have decided to sell/consign some MKs and Fossils to focus on Michele's for now
> So far I have a Deco 18 in silver, a diamond Serein 18 in two tone and this would be my gold
> I don't plan on breaking them out until my birthday in September (I have been hoarding them all in a pretty box) so I will post a family photo then
> If you have this watch a mod shot would be greatly appreciated. TIA
> I should add that it is beautiful in person and looks great even on my skinny wrist and that it will be interchangeable with my other 18mm straps (only thing is they have a silver buckle but I know on the Michele website you can choose the gold buckle, sigh, I can see this is fast becoming an addiction)


I just purchased the silver head from watch station outlet for $350 Labor Day weekend. I really like this model but I would like the silver bracelet to go with it, although I will mostly wear different straps (just want the option). I found out its called Michele uptown, did you end up keeping?


----------



## StylishMD

SamanthalovesMK said:


> I just purchased the silver head from watch station outlet for $350 Labor Day weekend. I really like this model but I would like the silver bracelet to go with it, although I will mostly wear different straps (just want the option). I found out its called Michele uptown, did you end up keeping?


No Samantha, I ended up with a CSX 36 gold watch head that I purchased from the Michele website. I've also gotten a few sale watch straps from there too
I won't be doing a reveal of my watches until my birthday later this month but would you mind posting yours please? Strangely I STILL hear the Uptown calling my name lol


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

StylishMD said:


> No Samantha, I ended up with a CSX 36 gold watch head that I purchased from the Michele website. I've also gotten a few sale watch straps from there too
> I won't be doing a reveal of my watches until my birthday later this month but would you mind posting yours please? Strangely I STILL hear the Uptown calling my name lol


Not the best pic bc of my old iPad and lighting but I am in love with this watch! I'm already on Michele watch 3, and I'm stopping bc this is like bags and is getting addictive!


----------



## pammie20

I can definitely relate! It has been a while since i posted but i broke down and bought a Deco XL two tone and i am in love. Now on the hunt for a two tone bracelet.


----------



## uhpharm01

pammie20 said:


> I can definitely relate! It has been a while since i posted but i broke down and bought a Deco XL two tone and i am in love. Now on the hunt for a two tone bracelet.



Look at the Michele website. There should be a deco xl strap. It's about 400.00

http://www.michele.com/en_US/shop/straps/deco_xl/20_mm_deco_xl_two_tone_gold_steel_bracelet-MS20CV285048.html


----------



## pammie20

uhpharm01 said:


> Look at the Michele website. There should be a deco xl strap. It's about 400.00
> 
> http://www.michele.com/en_US/shop/straps/deco_xl/20_mm_deco_xl_two_tone_gold_steel_bracelet-MS20CV285048.html



I have checked those out and trying to decide which would look best with the two tone i now have a brown calf leather strap. To me only leather bands in the brown tones or beige/white look best. I typically don't like the SS bracelet with my other michele's but i almost feel like this needs it.
Thanks for the reply and link.


----------



## uhpharm01

pammie20 said:


> I have checked those out and trying to decide which would look best with the two tone i now have a brown calf leather strap. To me only leather bands in the brown tones or beige/white look best. I typically don't like the SS bracelet with my other michele's but i almost feel like this needs it.
> Thanks for the reply and link.



You're welcome


----------



## pammie20

Sorry if pics are sideways these were taken with my phone the other day.


----------



## pammie20

Here is the other view. I paid $745 for watch head and $26 for bad. Again sorry for the large photos.


----------



## StylishMD

SamanthalovesMK said:


> Not the best pic bc of my old iPad and lighting but I am in love with this watch! I'm already on Michele watch 3, and I'm stopping bc this is like bags and is getting addictive!


Ohhh I LOVE it, fantastic choice! Enjoy. I can't wait to unwrap and wear my 3 watches in 2 weeks!


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

pammie20 said:


> I can definitely relate! It has been a while since i posted but i broke down and bought a Deco XL two tone and i am in love. Now on the hunt for a two tone bracelet.


I have the Deco XL two tone as well, and I am in love. I change my mind alot so I haven't gotten it sized. but it was $649.99 at nordstrom rack (with bracelet). I have worn my serein with the lavender face, and my uptown. I really love Michele. I think I'm about to start saving for a Cartier just so I can have a timeless piece. But I do love my Fendi Classico rectangular two tone, can't seem to understand why Fendi is not more popular......


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

pammie20 said:


> Here is the other view. I paid $745 for watch head and $26 for bad. Again sorry for the large photos.


Man only $749 worth it b/c I have the two tone with the diamond dial. I am waiting for a diamond deco with the face diamonds for a good price, or the urban. Honestly I would rather have the urban but it seems hard to find....


----------



## pammie20

SamanthalovesMK said:


> I have the Deco XL two tone as well, and I am in love. I change my mind alot so I haven't gotten it sized. but it was $649.99 at nordstrom rack (with bracelet). I have worn my serein with the lavender face, and my uptown. I really love Michele. I think I'm about to start saving for a Cartier just so I can have a timeless piece. But I do love my Fendi Classico rectangular two tone, can't seem to understand why Fendi is not more popular......



Our NR never got the XL in while I visited and I have truly been stalking the store lol
I also have the serien but with the blue face and didn't realize how much I have that coordinates with it. I have the jetway and a CSX black face diamond dial. I had others but no longer have. I am hooked and keep saying no more but now I am in love with the cocoa face serien  I also want a simple Rolex that I keep saying if I stop with the Michele watches I could have owned one by now. I like Fendi also.

I have always loved watches and truly amazed that I have stopped wearing the other brands and choose this as my favorite.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

pammie20 said:


> Our NR never got the XL in while I visited and I have truly been stalking the store lol
> I also have the serien but with the blue face and didn't realize how much I have that coordinates with it. I have the jetway and a CSX black face diamond dial. I had others but no longer have. I am hooked and keep saying no more but now I am in love with the cocoa face serien  I also want a simple Rolex that I keep saying if I stop with the Michele watches I could have owned one by now. I like Fendi also.
> 
> I have always loved watches and truly amazed that I have stopped wearing the other brands and choose this as my favorite.


The nordstrom rack in Oakbrook Il has the XL deco silver diamond dial for 499.99 (with the bracelet) you can call and they will ship it.....and yes I just saw this one at Neimans http://www.neimanmarcus.com/MICHELE...mond-Watch-Head-Two-Tone/prod183190070/p.prod  

I am so in love so I will stalk this one and see if it goes from 1k to something reasonable. Good luck


----------



## uhpharm01

SamanthalovesMK said:


> I have the Deco XL two tone as well, and I am in love. I change my mind alot so I haven't gotten it sized. but it was $649.99 at nordstrom rack (with bracelet). I have worn my serein with the lavender face, and my uptown. I really love Michele. I think I'm about to start saving for a Cartier just so I can have a timeless piece. But I do love my Fendi Classico rectangular two tone, can't seem to understand why Fendi is not more popular......


What I heard was that Norstroms will stop carrying Fendi next year due to the Fact that a lot customers were returning these watches and they weren;t keeping good time. They don't sell too many of them.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

uhpharm01 said:


> What I heard was that Norstroms will stop carrying Fendi next year due to the Fact that a lot customers were returning these watches and they weren;t keeping good time. They don't sell too many of them.


hmmmm I wonder then was the price of $389 for the fendi classico a good price....you seem to know a good amount about this stuff, your thoughts?


----------



## uhpharm01

SamanthalovesMK said:


> hmmmm I wonder then was the price of $389 for the fendi classico a good price....you seem to know a good amount about this stuff, your thoughts?


What size is it?  The medium or the large?


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

uhpharm01 said:


> What size is it?  The medium or the large?


31mmx38mm....I'm not sure if that is medium or large


----------



## uhpharm01

SamanthalovesMK said:


> 31mmx38mm....I'm not sure if that is medium or large



Medium 25 X 36mm
Large 31 X 45 mm

I'm not sure which size you have.  But if you paid what you listed that's a really good price for it.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

uhpharm01 said:


> Medium 25 X 36mm
> Large 31 X 45 mm
> 
> I'm not sure which size you have.  But if you paid what you listed that's a really good price for it.


hmmmm....when I googled I didn't find the sizes you quoted. It is sold out now on Nordstrom.com but it is the size I purchased but it doesn't say medium large etc....Well I feel like I got a good price and I think its a watch I can use even when I am much older. Thanks for your responses 

http://picvpic.com/women-watches/classico-rectangular-bracelet-watch-31mm-x-38mm#gold~~silver


----------



## uhpharm01

SamanthalovesMK said:


> hmmmm....when I googled I didn't find the sizes you quoted. It is sold out now on Nordstrom.com but it is the size I purchased but it doesn't say medium large etc....Well I feel like I got a good price and I think its a watch I can use even when I am much older. Thanks for your responses
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/fendi-classico-rectangular-bracelet-watch-31mm-x-38mm/3655420



You're welcome.  I didn't see the sizes that you had listed, either.


----------



## NicoleAngelina

Bought this not too long ago and love it!!
Michele Urban with diamonds & pink mother of pearl face!
Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## aundria17

NicoleAngelina said:


> Bought this not too long ago and love it!!
> Michele Urban with diamonds & pink mother of pearl face!
> Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3151873



Have the same face !! I have the stainless band for mine. Your leather strap looks awesome


----------



## JennieC917

NicoleAngelina said:


> Bought this not too long ago and love it!!
> Michele Urban with diamonds & pink mother of pearl face!
> Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3151873



That is to die for. So very pretty. I have the mini Urban on my wishlist. Need to save my pennies...


----------



## dcguccigirl

NicoleAngelina said:


> Bought this not too long ago and love it!!
> Michele Urban with diamonds & pink mother of pearl face!
> Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3151873



Very Pretty!  I was in Off 5th about a month ago, saw one and feel in love  with it......it was a bit pricey, so I passed but would love to add that to my collection.  I have the same Urban but in black  with diamonds.


----------



## NicoleAngelina

dcguccigirl said:


> Very Pretty!  I was in Off 5th about a month ago, saw one and feel in love  with it......it was a bit pricey, so I passed but would love to add that to my collection.  I have the same Urban but in black  with diamonds.



Thanks! I've seen the black before and I love it too! Super elegant!! 



JennieC917 said:


> That is to die for. So very pretty. I have the mini Urban on my wishlist. Need to save my pennies...



Thank you!! I love the mini too!! Probably would fit my wrist better, but i just couldn't get over the pink face of this one! 



aundria17 said:


> Have the same face !! I have the stainless band for mine. Your leather strap looks awesome



I love this face! I really want to get the stainless steel band, but i'm waiting for a triple points day at Nordstrom to order one! I found this leather strap for $35 so i jumped for it for now!


----------



## EBMIC

I saw this at Watch Station yesterday.  It is so pretty.  It was on sale for about $345.00


----------



## EBMIC

NicoleAngelina said:


> Bought this not too long ago and love it!!
> Michele Urban with diamonds & pink mother of pearl face!
> Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3151873


Very lovely!


----------



## EBMIC

SamanthalovesMK said:


> Not the best pic bc of my old iPad and lighting but I am in love with this watch! I'm already on Michele watch 3, and I'm stopping bc this is like bags and is getting addictive!


Very beautiful watch!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

NicoleAngelina said:


> Bought this not too long ago and love it!!
> Michele Urban with diamonds & pink mother of pearl face!
> Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3151873



Gorgeous!! Pink mother of pearl and diamonds are a win-win!!


----------



## IStuckACello

.


----------



## StylishMD

I have always loved Michele watches and this year I decided that for my birthday I was going to treat myself.  I have FINALLY gotten the chance to take a photo of my Michele 'family': Serein 18, Deco 18 & CSX 18, several straps and the Michele travel watch case (I think I'll have to get the bigger one though  ) Thanks for looking!


----------



## Brennamom

StylishMD said:


> I have always loved Michele watches and this year I decided that for my birthday I was going to treat myself.  I have FINALLY gotten the chance to take a photo of my Michele 'family': Serein 18, Deco 18 & CSX 18, several straps and the Michele travel watch case (I think I'll have to get the bigger one though  ) Thanks for looking!



Very nice and Happy Birthday! I have both boxes and the larger black one is way better!

Enjoy, there will be more...


----------



## StylishMD

Brennamom said:


> Very nice and Happy Birthday! I have both boxes and the larger black one is way better!
> 
> Enjoy, there will be more...


Thank you Brennamon!


----------



## StylishMD

Here is a close up. Deco silver, Serein two tone, CSX gold. I just need to get my bracelets adjusted, but I am thoroughly enjoying wearing a new combo of watch and strap every day and I've only gotten to the CSX!


----------



## love2learn

StylishMD said:


> Here is a close up. Deco silver, Serein two tone, CSX gold. I just need to get my bracelets adjusted, but I am thoroughly enjoying wearing a new combo of watch and strap every day and I've only gotten to the CSX!



Gorgeous variety!!!  I was looking at the Serein today and can't decide which face I like the best.  Love your strap colors also!!  Happy Birthday and enjoy your gorgeous collection


----------



## uhpharm01

StylishMD said:


> Here is a close up. Deco silver, Serein two tone, CSX gold. I just need to get my bracelets adjusted, but I am thoroughly enjoying wearing a new combo of watch and strap every day and I've only gotten to the CSX!



Very nice hail congrats


----------



## StylishMD

love2learn said:


> Gorgeous variety!!!  I was looking at the Serein today and can't decide which face I like the best.  Love your strap colors also!!  Happy Birthday and enjoy your gorgeous collection


Thank you Love! I really like th face of the larger Serein 18


----------



## StylishMD

uhpharm01 said:


> Very nice hail congrats


Thanks Uhpharm!


----------



## EBMIC

:tpfrox::tpfrox::tpfrox:


----------



## EBMIC

StylishMD said:


> Here is a close up. Deco silver, Serein two tone, CSX gold. I just need to get my bracelets adjusted, but I am thoroughly enjoying wearing a new combo of watch and strap every day and I've only gotten to the CSX!


Gorgeous collections, congrats!


----------



## louisprada25

EBMIC said:


> :tpfrox::tpfrox::tpfrox:




Here are some pictures, hope this helps with your decision[emoji3]


----------



## EBMIC

louisprada25 said:


> Here are some pictures, hope this helps with your decision[emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3160605
> View attachment 3160606


Wow!  Your watch is gorgeous!  This has helped, thank you!


----------



## StylishMD

EBMIC said:


> Gorgeous collections, congrats!


Thanks EBMIC!


----------



## Michelle1x

Hi ladies, I have a CSX elegance rose gold and the date indicator is a little off-center.  Has anyone ever seen something like this?  Not sure when this started happening, or if the date deliberately becomes off center as the day goes on.  Wonder how hard this is to fix.


----------



## aundria17

Michelle1x said:


> Hi ladies, I have a CSX elegance rose gold and the date indicator is a little off-center.  Has anyone ever seen something like this?  Not sure when this started happening, or if the date deliberately becomes off center as the day goes on.  Wonder how hard this is to fix.



I would email Michele and let them know of the issue. They will respond and if needed they do repairs.


----------



## IStuckACello

Michelle1x said:


> Hi ladies, I have a CSX elegance rose gold and the date indicator is a little off-center.  Has anyone ever seen something like this?  Not sure when this started happening, or if the date deliberately becomes off center as the day goes on.  Wonder how hard this is to fix.




Is it new and first day using? I wonder if you're 12 hours ahead?


----------



## dcguccigirl

SamanthalovesMK said:


> Not the best pic bc of my old iPad and lighting but I am in love with this watch! I'm already on Michele watch 3, and I'm stopping bc this is like bags and is getting addictive!




Nice.....yes they are like bags, can't just buy one!


----------



## dcguccigirl

StylishMD said:


> I have always loved Michele watches and this year I decided that for my birthday I was going to treat myself.  I have FINALLY gotten the chance to take a photo of my Michele 'family': Serein 18, Deco 18 & CSX 18, several straps and the Michele travel watch case (I think I'll have to get the bigger one though  ) Thanks for looking!


 
Very Nice....Happy Birthday to you!  I have the Serein two-tone too, love the size of the face.....so much so I brought one with a blue face. 


You've inspired me....I'm going to post my collection soon!


----------



## dcguccigirl

Here are 2 of my great finds of the summer from the WatchStation....they have the best prices!


----------



## dcguccigirl

louisprada25 said:


> Here are some pictures, hope this helps with your decision[emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3160605
> View attachment 3160606


 
Nice! What color is the face blue or black?  I love the classic look of the Deco.


----------



## louisprada25

dcguccigirl said:


> Nice! What color is the face blue or black?  I love the classic look of the Deco.




Thank you! It's blue but it has teal undertones.  I was unsure of getting this face rather than the classic white face but I'm so happy I did.  It is nice to have this little pop of color and it's pretty neutral. It hasn't clashed with anything yet I hope lol.


----------



## dcguccigirl

louisprada25 said:


> Here are some pictures, hope this helps with your decision[emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3160605
> View attachment 3160606


 


louisprada25 said:


> Thank you! It's blue but it has teal undertones.  I was unsure of getting this face rather than the classic white face but I'm so happy I did.  It is nice to have this little pop of color and it's pretty neutral. It hasn't clashed with anything yet I hope lol.




Oh ok....I just got a blue Serein and haven't worn it yet, on the fence......I posted a pic.


----------



## dcguccigirl

EBMIC said:


> I saw this at Watch Station yesterday.  It is so pretty.  It was on sale for about $345.00




Is the face blue?


----------



## louisprada25

dcguccigirl said:


> Oh ok....I just got a blue Serein and haven't worn it yet, on the fence......I posted a pic.




Love the Serein and it's the same exact blue...both beautiful watches! Congrats[emoji3]


----------



## EBMIC

dcguccigirl said:


> Is the face blue?


Yes, blue face, I went back and bought it on Sunday!


----------



## EBMIC

dcguccigirl said:


> Here are 2 of my great finds of the summer from the WatchStation....they have the best prices!


So pretty!!


----------



## dcguccigirl

EBMIC said:


> So pretty!!


 

Thanks!


----------



## dcguccigirl

louisprada25 said:


> Love the Serein and it's the same exact blue...both beautiful watches! Congrats[emoji3]




Thanks!


----------



## Phillyfan

Where is best place to get new battery for Michele watch?


----------



## Phillyfan

Thoughts on the green face two-tone please!
I think it might be new. Thanks so much!


----------



## EBMIC

Phillyfan said:


> Where is best place to get new battery for Michele watch?


Watch Station or Watch Station Outlet will replace the battery


----------



## EBMIC

Phillyfan said:


> View attachment 3163393
> 
> 
> Thoughts on the green face two-tone please!
> I think it might be new. Thanks so much!


I think that is a very pretty watch!


----------



## Phillyfan

I'm not familiar with them . I guess like a   "Time after Time" kiosk that are in most malls


----------



## Phillyfan

Must see the green Michele in person tomorrow!


----------



## StylishMD

dcguccigirl said:


> Very Nice....Happy Birthday to you!  I have the Serein two-tone too, love the size of the face.....so much so I brought one with a blue face.
> 
> 
> You've inspired me....I'm going to post my collection soon!


Thanks DC! These watches are SO addictive


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Phillyfan said:


> Where is best place to get new battery for Michele watch?




Maybe a fossil or fossil outlet. Same company also owns watch station/watch world. Fossil or whatever company owns fossil also manufactures Michele watches. So they're all related/connected to one another.


----------



## pjrufus

Phillyfan said:


> Where is best place to get new battery for Michele watch?



There are a lot of jewelers that are authorized Michele dealers. I would call first and ask if they replace the battery or send it out.

http://storelocator.michele.com/?loc=us


----------



## Guuci4Me

Anyone know where I could still find the diamond deco two tone xl?


----------



## EBMIC

louisprada25 said:


> Here are some pictures, hope this helps with your decision[emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3160605
> View attachment 3160606


Thank you so much for helping me.  I bought mine & purchased the strap from gator242 on EBay.  Your photos and your previous post of gator242, was very helpful.  I appreciate your help!


----------



## louisprada25

EBMIC said:


> Thank you so much for helping me.  I bought mine & purchased the strap from gator242 on EBay.  Your photos and your previous post of gator242, was very helpful.  I appreciate your help!




So happy! Your watch looks beautiful on you! Congrats and enjoy it! Gator 242 is a great seller on ebay.  It's so nice to have the option of changing your straps on the Michele watches but I absolutely love the bracelets the best. 
Love that blue face!


----------



## EBMIC

louisprada25 said:


> So happy! Your watch looks beautiful on you! Congrats and enjoy it! Gator 242 is a great seller on ebay.  It's so nice to have the option of changing your straps on the Michele watches but I absolutely love the bracelets the best.
> Love that blue face!


Thank you, me too!!


----------



## amstevens714

These are great! I didn't realize watch station had a online option, but the outlets are amazing!


----------



## dcguccigirl

Guuci4Me said:


> Anyone know where I could still find the diamond deco two tone xl?



I would try Michele.com....call them or a watch station outlet.  Good Luck!


----------



## Michelle1x

How about where to get Michele bracelets?  I buy Michele watch cases at Watchstation for great prices but they almost never come with the bracelet.  I need a deco silver bracelet and a CSX rose gold if I can find it.  Kind of the same anomaly as buying peripherals for a computer, seems hard to get accessories on sale.


----------



## louisprada25

Michelle1x said:


> How about where to get Michele bracelets?  I buy Michele watch cases at Watchstation for great prices but they almost never come with the bracelet.  I need a deco silver bracelet and a CSX rose gold if I can find it.  Kind of the same anomaly as buying peripherals for a computer, seems hard to get accessories on sale.




I purchased a silver bracelet as well as two beautiful straps on EBay from a great seller called Gator 242. His prices are very good, large selection and a great seller to deal with. Michele is owned by Fossil so you can also check your local Fossil outlet as well. Make sure you know the size you need, for example 16, 18mm.  Gator 242 will actually let you know what size bracelet or strap you need once you let him know the exact watch model and size you have. Good luck!


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

Michelle1x said:


> How about where to get Michele bracelets?  I buy Michele watch cases at Watchstation for great prices but they almost never come with the bracelet.  I need a deco silver bracelet and a CSX rose gold if I can find it.  Kind of the same anomaly as buying peripherals for a computer, seems hard to get accessories on sale.


I personally would never buy a bracelet and especially a watch head from eBay sellers again. I think they are getting refurbished items and selling them new without tags because both mine are not the same quality as my ones from Nordstrom. I would wait for a sale to come at saks and get Nordstrom to price match. I got the gold serein bracelet $459' and stainless urban bracelet $141 not including *bates rebate. Just my two cents, good luck!


----------



## dcguccigirl

Michelle1x said:


> How about where to get Michele bracelets?  I buy Michele watch cases at Watchstation for great prices but they almost never come with the bracelet.  I need a deco silver bracelet and a CSX rose gold if I can find it.  Kind of the same anomaly as buying peripherals for a computer, seems hard to get accessories on sale.



I would try*Michele.com....call them and give them the exact mode/stylel number.


----------



## pjrufus

dcguccigirl said:


> I would try*Michele.com....call them and give them the exact mode/stylel number.


I bought a 2-tone deco bracelet on eBay, from a very sweet person, less than $100. Retail, I think is $400. She said she preferred straps instead, and hardly used it. It looked like new when it arrived, and I'm thrilled with it. With anything on eBay, you always have to be cautious. If you have limited funds, sometimes it's worth a shot, just read the ads and reviews carefully, and make sure it's returnable if you are not happy.


----------



## pjrufus

amstevens714 said:


> These are great! I didn't realize watch station had a online option, but the outlets are amazing!



The prices at the online WatchStation are much higher than in the actual outlet stores. But sign up online for the mailing list and you will get notifications of special sales. They've always been 40% off they already marked down prices when I've gone there, but sometimes it's even more.


----------



## Michelle1x

Thanks for all the feedback on Michele bracelets.
I'm ok with ebay - I actually sell things on ebay from time to time - so I am going to check that option out and thanks for the tip on Gator22 (seems like he owns a jewelry store or has access to Michele products somehow).

What I want are bracelets for a Deco, CSX Elegance and Urban Coquette.  Of those 3 I might be able to find a deco on ebay from a reputable seller.  But for the others which are more specialized I think I will try the price match with Nordstrom as SamanthaLoves mentioned.

I want to buy a few and I just can't pay list price for all.

The real danger, of course, is now I have discovered the **diamond** bracelets for the deco which I did not know existed!  So in my quest to save money by shopping around I will probably end up costing myself money 

By the way, Watchstation in my area is having a 40% off and additional 20% on top of that for the holiday (Halloween).  I am in Norcal.  My only issue with them is selection, they don't have the ones I want.


----------



## JennieC917

Michelle1x said:


> Thanks for all the feedback on Michele bracelets.
> I'm ok with ebay - I actually sell things on ebay from time to time - so I am going to check that option out and thanks for the tip on Gator22 (seems like he owns a jewelry store or has access to Michele products somehow).
> 
> What I want are bracelets for a Deco, CSX Elegance and Urban Coquette.  Of those 3 I might be able to find a deco on ebay from a reputable seller.  But for the others which are more specialized I think I will try the price match with Nordstrom as SamanthaLoves mentioned.
> 
> I want to buy a few and I just can't pay list price for all.
> 
> The real danger, of course, is now I have discovered the **diamond** bracelets for the deco which I did not know existed!  So in my quest to save money by shopping around I will probably end up costing myself money
> 
> By the way, Watchstation in my area is having a 40% off and additional 20% on top of that for the holiday (Halloween).  I am in Norcal.  My only issue with them is selection, they don't have the ones I want.



Ooohhh is there a code for Watchstation?


----------



## Michelle1x

JennieC917 said:


> Ooohhh is there a code for Watchstation?



No it is in store only.


----------



## JennieC917

Michelle1x said:


> No it is in store only.


Okay, thanks!


----------



## JennieC917

The Mini Urban faces are on sale 40% off at Nordstrom. I just bought the gold Mini Urban with diamonds. Am going to wait on the strap for now since that is another $1k. Am excited to see it once it comes in the mail!


----------



## Phillyfan

Do you mean strap is $100? Enjoy your watch! I saw in person yesterday and it is beautiful.


----------



## Michelle1x

JennieC917 said:


> The Mini Urban faces are on sale 40% off at Nordstrom. I just bought the gold Mini Urban with diamonds. Am going to wait on the strap for now since that is another $1k. Am excited to see it once it comes in the mail!



You must mean the Urban Mini Diamond gold plated bracelet is another $1K.

Yes indeed, thats the bracelet I want too 
Not on sale.


----------



## JennieC917

Michelle1x said:


> You must mean the Urban Mini Diamond gold plated bracelet is another $1K.
> 
> Yes indeed, thats the bracelet I want too
> Not on sale.



Yes, this one and I know! I am hoping L&T does 25% off everything again right after Thanksgiving and Nordies price matches it. That would tip my hand.


----------



## JennieC917

Phillyfan said:


> Do you mean strap is $100? Enjoy your watch! I saw in person yesterday and it is beautiful.



Thanks! It looks like it arrives tomorrow, potentially, and I cannot wait to see it. I literally don't plan on buying another watch for at least 10 years.


----------



## Phillyfan

Does lord and Taylor carry Michele watches? I didn't see them on website.


----------



## JennieC917

Phillyfan said:


> Does lord and Taylor carry Michele watches? I didn't see them on website.



Hmmm, I remember an SA saying it was them but never confirmed. Unless it was just in store but Nordies carried the price on their website?


----------



## dcguccigirl

Hey Fellow Michele Fanatics!

I'm trying to decide.....which one to keep, the two-tone Serein or two-tone Sports Sail.


----------



## Brennamom

dcguccigirl said:


> Hey Fellow Michele Fanatics!
> 
> I'm trying to decide.....which one to keep, the two-tone Serein or two-tone Sports Sail.


I prefer the white face. Cleaner, understated.


----------



## dcguccigirl

Thanks!


----------



## ive_flipped

dcguccigirl said:


> Hey Fellow Michele Fanatics!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to decide.....which one to keep, the two-tone Serein or two-tone Sports Sail.




I prefer the white face as well


----------



## JennieC917

The right. More classic.


----------



## StylishMD

dcguccigirl said:


> Hey Fellow Michele Fanatics!
> 
> I'm trying to decide.....which one to keep, the two-tone Serein or two-tone Sports Sail.


I have it two tone Serein also and it is gorgeous. I say go for that one!


----------



## finer_woman

dcguccigirl said:


> Hey Fellow Michele Fanatics!
> 
> I'm trying to decide.....which one to keep, the two-tone Serein or two-tone Sports Sail.



Another vote forvthe serein


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

I love that sport sail, looks so expensive! I have two serein as well and I'm waiting to find a sport Sail on sale, can't go wrong with either


----------



## CoastalCouture

I prefer the Serein; it's easier to read.


----------



## Guuci4Me

dcguccigirl said:


> Hey Fellow Michele Fanatics!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to decide.....which one to keep, the two-tone Serein or two-tone Sports Sail.




Sports sail


----------



## dcguccigirl

Guuci4Me said:


> Anyone know where I could still find the diamond deco two tone xl?



Are you still looking for XL deco?  if you are in the MD or VA area, I saw one without the diamond bezel at the WatchSation in MD.


----------



## dcguccigirl

SamanthalovesMK said:


> I love that sport sail, looks so expensive! I have two serein as well and I'm waiting to find a sport Sail on sale, can't go wrong with either



I have two Sereins too.....a two-tone and a blue face. Still trying to decide, the two-tone looks a like the silver unless you are up close but the sports sail you can really see the gold. Try the Watchstations outlets I saw a few sport sails with diamond there and they had the blue/gold combo and it was So pretty but I don't wear a lot of gold, I want the blue/silver sport sail but can't find it anywhere.


----------



## Guuci4Me

dcguccigirl said:


> Are you still looking for XL deco?  if you are in the MD or VA area, I saw one without the diamond bezel at the WatchSation in MD.




Yes, thank you! Definitely prefer the diamond bezel but better than nothing.


----------



## AnnaFreud

any of you, ladies, have this Michele chronograph watch? It was from Nordstrom's anniversary sale last year. Also, does anyone know if Michele makes certain watches only for promo? I can only find this watch being sold at Nordstrom (besides eBay, Tradesy, etc). Thanks for your help!


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

dcguccigirl said:


> I have two Sereins too.....a two-tone and a blue face. Still trying to decide, the two-tone looks a like the silver unless you are up close but the sports sail you can really see the gold. Try the Watchstations outlets I saw a few sport sails with diamond there and they had the blue/gold combo and it was So pretty but I don't wear a lot of gold, I want the blue/silver sport sail but can't find it anywhere.


I'm in Illinois and both my watch stations don't have it..... Maybe it will be there soon. Do you mind sharing the price for the sport sail? I have the gold serein black dial and I got a fantastic deal at watch station $400, then bought the gold bracelet for a little over $450, and a silver (everyday). I want a two tone badly. I saw the two tone serein but it looks too much like the silver, have you decided on which you will keep?


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

AnnaFreud said:


> View attachment 3182697
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any of you, ladies, have this Michele chronograph watch? It was from Nordstrom's anniversary sale last year. Also, does anyone know if Michele makes certain watches only for promo? I can only find this watch being sold at Nordstrom (besides eBay, Tradesy, etc). Thanks for your help!


This is the uptown, I did have this but decided against keeping. I purchased from watch station outlet for $350 for the watch head.


----------



## AnnaFreud

SamanthalovesMK said:


> This is the uptown, I did have this but decided against keeping. I purchased from watch station outlet for $350 for the watch head.




I really need to check out the watch station! This was $600 with head and band at Nordstrom Rack. Can I ask why you decided against keeping it? Also does the Uptown belong to any particular collection? I'm a Michele watch newbie! Thanks!


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

AnnaFreud said:


> I really need to check out the watch station! This was $600 with head and band at Nordstrom Rack. Can I ask why you decided against keeping it? Also does the Uptown belong to any particular collection? I'm a Michele watch newbie! Thanks!


Not sure about what collection.....I was told by Michele the bracelet was no longer available and I didn't want to chance not being able to get one. I like having the option of a band and bracelet. I actually regret it to be honest. But they have the two tone one for $699 at watch station so if the 60% off comes back I may just get it, I really want a two tone deco 16 or regular.


----------



## AnnaFreud

SamanthalovesMK said:


> Not sure about what collection.....I was told by Michele the bracelet was no longer available and I didn't want to chance not being able to get one. I like having the option of a band and bracelet. I actually regret it to be honest. But they have the two tone one for $699 at watch station so if the 60% off comes back I may just get it, I really want a two tone deco 16 or regular.




Thanks for the info! I saw it at a couple of different NR locations if you're still interested in getting it. So will only this particular bracelet fit the Uptown or was it the only one you wanted?


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

AnnaFreud said:


> Thanks for the info! I saw it at a couple of different NR locations if you're still interested in getting it. So will only this particular bracelet fit the Uptown or was it the only one you wanted?


I was told by Michele to not use other bracelets because it could ruin the watch. I think the watch can be a bit casual with a band then more dressy with the bracelet, that's what I love. I may get that two tone but don't want the silver unless I can get it in the $500 range, I know it's only $100 but every dime counts toward my next purchase


----------



## dcguccigirl

AnnaFreud said:


> Thanks for the info! I saw it at a couple of different NR locations if you're still interested in getting it. So will only this particular bracelet fit the Uptown or was it the only one you wanted?


No it's not part of any particular collection but I saw a few at the WatchStation in MD but don't recall the price but the prices are usually better thank NR. If you can find it with the bracelet, I would definitely get it....it's hard to find bracelets for discontinued watches. Good Luck!


----------



## AnnaFreud

SamanthalovesMK said:


> I was told by Michele to not use other bracelets because it could ruin the watch. I think the watch can be a bit casual with a band then more dressy with the bracelet, that's what I love. I may get that two tone but don't want the silver unless I can get it in the $500 range, I know it's only $100 but every dime counts toward my next purchase




Hey, $100 is a lot. Good luck finding your two tone watch!


----------



## AnnaFreud

dcguccigirl said:


> No it's not part of any particular collection but I saw a few at the WatchStation in MD but don't recall the price but the prices are usually better thank NR. If you can find it with the bracelet, I would definitely get it....it's hard to find bracelets for discontinued watches. Good Luck!




This might be a stupid question but won't another 18mm bracelet fit just as well? I think there is a watch station outlet near my work. Going to go check it out tomorrow!


----------



## EBMIC

dcguccigirl said:


> Hey Fellow Michele Fanatics!
> 
> I'm trying to decide.....which one to keep, the two-tone Serein or two-tone Sports Sail.


Which one did you keep?


----------



## dcguccigirl

EBMIC said:


> Which one did you keep?



Hey.....lol, I still have both but REALLY love the sport sail, love the bold sporty kinda masculine look. I have a blue Serein just like the two-tone,so yes I do love the classic look too. 
When I got the blue Serein I was actually looking for the blue Sport Sail from the spring trunk show and it was a really good price but I just found the blue sport sail....DECISIONS!


----------



## dcguccigirl

AnnaFreud said:


> This might be a stupid question but won't another 18mm bracelet fit just as well? I think there is a watch station outlet near my work. Going to go check it out tomorrow!


No other bracelet will fit, all the braclets are made to fit that particular face. But when I have seen the Uptown, I've always seen it sold with the metal band. Did you make it to the WatchSation.....did you find anything good?


----------



## AnnaFreud

dcguccigirl said:


> No other bracelet will fit, all the braclets are made to fit that particular face. But when I have seen the Uptown, I've always seen it sold with the metal band. Did you make it to the WatchSation.....did you find anything good?




I did go! Everything was 50% off the ticket price. They had a bunch of the black jelly watches and the rest were two tones (Caber, CSW). I was looking for a large face all silver watch but didn't see anything. I think I'm going to keep the Uptown I got from NR.


----------



## dcguccigirl

Ok....you have the all silver with the bracelet, right ?  Not a bad price for $600. Did you get any leather bands to go with it....now the WatchSation has a lot of bands at a decent price.


----------



## dcguccigirl

AnnaFreud said:


> I did go! Everything was 50% off the ticket price. They had a bunch of the black jelly watches and the rest were two tones (Caber, CSW). I was looking for a large face all silver watch but didn't see anything. I think I'm going to keep the Uptown I got from NR.


Ok....you have the all silver with the bracelet, right ?  Not a bad price for $600. Did you get any leather bands to go with it....now the WatchSation has a lot of bands at a decent price.


----------



## AnnaFreud

dcguccigirl said:


> Ok....you have the all silver with the bracelet, right ?  Not a bad price for $600. Did you get any leather bands to go with it....now the WatchSation has a lot of bands at a decent price.




Yes, the Uptown I got came with the bracelet. The watch station had 5-6 bands but they were all red, pink, purple. Not colors I would typically wear. I'm on the hunt for something more subtle.


----------



## EBMIC

dcguccigirl said:


> Hey.....lol, I still have both but REALLY love the sport sail, love the bold sporty kinda masculine look. I have a blue Serein just like the two-tone,so yes I do love the classic look too.
> When I got the blue Serein I was actually looking for the blue Sport Sail from the spring trunk show and it was a really good price but I just found the blue sport sail....DECISIONS!


This is stunning!!!!!  Good luck with your decision!!


----------



## AnnaFreud

Here's my Uptown! Had it adjusted at Nordstrom yesterday and I can't stop staring at it!


----------



## EBMIC

AnnaFreud said:


> Here's my Uptown! Had it adjusted at Nordstrom yesterday and I can't stop staring at it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3186564


Wow!  So pretty!!! Congrats!


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

AnnaFreud said:


> Here's my Uptown! Had it adjusted at Nordstrom yesterday and I can't stop staring at it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3186564


Really love this watch! Looks good on you


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

dcguccigirl said:


> Hey.....lol, I still have both but REALLY love the sport sail, love the bold sporty kinda masculine look. I have a blue Serein just like the two-tone,so yes I do love the classic look too.
> When I got the blue Serein I was actually looking for the blue Sport Sail from the spring trunk show and it was a really good price but I just found the blue sport sail....DECISIONS!


Great you found it! Maybe you should keep that and sell or send back the blue serein since you already have two sereins. Who am I kidding, I found a lavender face deco for cheap,and I'm picking that up tomorrow and I already have a lavender face serein, you must love blue like I love purple! What a good spot you are in having to choose which beautiful watch to keep


----------



## dcguccigirl

SamanthalovesMK said:


> Great you found it! Maybe you should keep that and sell or send back the blue serein since you already have two sereins. Who am I kidding, I found a lavender face deco for cheap,and I'm picking that up tomorrow and I already have a lavender face serein, you must love blue like I love purple! What a good spot you are in having to choose which beautiful watch to keep



I don't usually do blue but that sport sail is something special.   Yeah I will probably take the blue Serein back but I really don't need 2 two-tone watches. I'm gonna try and sale the two-tone or maybe exchange for silver Serein but don't need another white face watch.


----------



## dcguccigirl

AnnaFreud said:


> Here's my Uptown! Had it adjusted at Nordstrom yesterday and I can't stop staring at it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3186564



Very Nice.....Congrats on your new watch!


----------



## AnnaFreud

EBMIC said:


> Wow!  So pretty!!! Congrats!







SamanthalovesMK said:


> Really love this watch! Looks good on you







dcguccigirl said:


> Very Nice.....Congrats on your new watch!




Thank you!


----------



## Michelle1x

SamanthalovesMK said:


> Great you found it! Maybe you should keep that and sell or send back the blue serein since you already have two sereins. Who am I kidding, I found a lavender face deco for cheap,and I'm picking that up tomorrow and I already have a lavender face serein, you must love blue like I love purple! What a good spot you are in having to choose which beautiful watch to keep



Do you have any pics of the lavender face Deco?  Don't think I have seen that.  And how cheap?  TIA!


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

It is half the original price, I haven't picked it up yet. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




michelle1x said:


> ,
> 
> Do you have any pics of the lavender face deco?  Don't think i have seen that.  And how cheap?  Tia!


----------



## Michelle1x

SamanthalovesMK said:


> It is half the original price, I haven't picked it up yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3187198



Thats really beautiful.  I like the pink mother of pearl face on the Urban and some others but now that I see this lavender I like it better.  Really spruces up the steel.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

Michelle1x said:


> Thats really beautiful.  I like the pink mother of pearl face on the Urban and some others but now that I see this lavender I like it better.  Really spruces up the steel.


I'm kind of thinking should I get it because I have the deco moderne with mother of pearl in stainless. I have two stainless and one gold serein. I really feel like I need a two tone deco or gold deco for variety but I love all things purple.


----------



## Dynasty

Hi ladies,
Everyone here have a beautiful watch! 
Just stopped in wanted to share one of my watch I wear everyday.


----------



## finer_woman

Dynasty said:


> Hi ladies,
> Everyone here have a beautiful watch!
> Just stopped in wanted to share one of my watch I wear everyday.



Very nice. Love the sparkly nails with it


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

Has anyone send any decos at the watch station outlets? I saw some gold ones but I didn't like the dial colors


----------



## Dynasty

finer_woman said:


> Very nice. Love the sparkly nails with it



Thank you


----------



## EBMIC

Dynasty said:


> Hi ladies,
> Everyone here have a beautiful watch!
> Just stopped in wanted to share one of my watch I wear everyday.


Lovely!!!


----------



## dcguccigirl

SamanthalovesMK said:


> It is half the original price, I haven't picked it up yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3187198



Pretty.......don't think I've seen that one without the diamonds!


----------



## dcguccigirl

SamanthalovesMK said:


> Has anyone send any decos at the watch station outlets? I saw some gold ones but I didn't like the dial colors



I saw a couple about 2 weeks ago,  blue and lavender MOP.


----------



## dcguccigirl

SamanthalovesMK said:


> I'm kind of thinking should I get it because I have the deco moderne with mother of pearl in stainless. I have two stainless and one gold serein. I really feel like I need a two tone deco or gold deco for variety but I love all things purple.



I saw a two tone XL Deci without diamonds at the WS in MD too.


----------



## dcguccigirl

Dynasty said:


> Hi ladies,
> Everyone here have a beautiful watch!
> Just stopped in wanted to share one of my watch I wear everyday.



Nice.....is that gold or silver tone?  Hopefully my next will be the hot pink sport sail....if I can find one.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

dcguccigirl said:


> I saw a two tone XL Deci without diamonds at the WS in MD too.


I purchased the two tone deco class from nr and held it for a while and then returned bc it was too large, I like 16 or 18 deco. Thanks so much for all your help


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

dcguccigirl said:


> I saw a couple about 2 weeks ago,  blue and lavender MOP.


Thanks, I contacted the watch station and they do have the lavender with the diamond dial and bezel, the one I was going to get didn't have the diamond bezel. I now just need to decide if I want the one with the diamond bezel for $300 more.....


----------



## Guuci4Me

I found the Deco XL diamond bezel at Nordstrom rack yesterday!!! Just missed the two tone diamond bezel. I'm going to try to exchange for two tone but bought the stainless just in case. This was at south coast plaza and they had a lot of non diamond bezels as well as other styles. Also went to watch station and found a diamond Burberry that was gorgeous for $1400. Really wanted it but DH wasn't too happy about getting two watches so I passed for now. &#128578;


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

Guuci4Me said:


> I found the Deco XL diamond bezel at Nordstrom rack yesterday!!! Just missed the two tone diamond bezel. I'm going to try to exchange for two tone but bought the stainless just in case. This was at south coast plaza and they had a lot of non diamond bezels as well as other styles. Also went to watch station and found a diamond Burberry that was gorgeous for $1400. Really wanted it but DH wasn't too happy about getting two watches so I passed for now. &#128578;


Modeling pics! I love it on others but it drowns my wrist I feel


----------



## Michelle1x

Nordstrom Rack has a 30% off day on black friday for everything in the store.  So if you can wait and buy this friday, you can get 30% off that price.

I'll bet watchstation has an even better black friday deal.

The only thing about WS is they don't sell with the bracelets, so if you buy a non-deco it is expensive to find bracelets.  I bought a CSX elegance from them and need to find a rose gold bracelet and it is turning out to be almost as expensive as the watch.  Not that every michele needs a bracelet, I have plenty of 18mm straps.  But Nordstrom rack typically has bracelets for theirs.


----------



## Dynasty

EBMIC said:


> Lovely!!!



Thank you.


----------



## Dynasty

dcguccigirl said:


> Nice.....is that gold or silver tone?  Hopefully my next will be the hot pink sport sail....if I can find one.



Thank you.
It's gold, I got it at Neiman Marcus 3 years ago 
Hopefully you will find one

Another picture, hopefully can see the gold tone on this?!


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

Michelle1x said:


> Nordstrom Rack has a 30% off day on black friday for everything in the store.  So if you can wait and buy this friday, you can get 30% off that price.
> 
> I'll bet watchstation has an even better black friday deal.
> 
> The only thing about WS is they don't sell with the bracelets, so if you buy a non-deco it is expensive to find bracelets.  I bought a CSX elegance from them and need to find a rose gold bracelet and it is turning out to be almost as expensive as the watch.  Not that every michele needs a bracelet, I have plenty of 18mm straps.  But Nordstrom rack typically has bracelets for theirs.


This is good to know. I can't imagine watch station having more than the 40% then 20% off, if so wow. I wonder what last years Black Friday was


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

Dynasty said:


> Thank you.
> It's gold, I got it at Neiman Marcus 3 years ago
> Hopefully you will find one
> 
> Another picture, hopefully can see the gold tone on this?!


This is gorgeous, the dial looks fuchsia wow that is beautiful!


----------



## dcguccigirl

SamanthalovesMK said:


> Thanks, I contacted the watch station and they do have the lavender with the diamond dial and bezel, the one I was going to get didn't have the diamond bezel. I now just need to decide if I want the one with the diamond bezel for $300 more.....



Oh Good....was it the one in your area?  Go on and spend the extra money for the diamonds.  I try to do watches without diamonds but usually will take back and get the one with the bling....especially when you can get diamonds sometimes for the price of a watch without.  Just my 2 cents...lol!


----------



## dcguccigirl

Dynasty said:


> Thank you.
> It's gold, I got it at Neiman Marcus 3 years ago
> Hopefully you will find one
> 
> Another picture, hopefully can see the gold tone on this?!



Oh Really Nice, didn't see the diamonds!


----------



## dcguccigirl

SamanthalovesMK said:


> I purchased the two tone deco class from nr and held it for a while and then returned bc it was too large, I like 16 or 18 deco. Thanks so much for all your help



Yeah I had one too but it looked too much like my silver Decio XL, so I returned it so my girlfriend could buy it. It was really a good price too..$900 for face and band when it was one on sale on Michele.com for $1750.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

dcguccigirl said:


> Oh Good....was it the one in your area?  Go on and spend the extra money for the diamonds.  I try to do watches without diamonds but usually will take back and get the one with the bling....especially when you can get diamonds sometimes for the price of a watch without.  Just my 2 cents...lol!


Yeah I will do the diamond one if it makes it to my store. I really want a handbag too now and can't justify one with a $1000 watch purchase, but xmas is coming so maybe I'll wait on the handbag till then and ask for that for xmas. I think if I get this watch not that many people will have bc the dial color is not something that is everyone's taste. Thanks for all your help and advice,,if I get it I'll post pics


----------



## Guuci4Me

SamanthalovesMK said:


> Modeling pics! I love it on others but it drowns my wrist I feel




I can only keep one. Which one do you all like better. I prefer larger watches so having a hard time with the urban mini. I think if I can find the Deco XL diamond two tone, I'll go with that one.


----------



## dcguccigirl

SamanthalovesMK said:


> Yeah I will do the diamond one if it makes it to my store. I really want a handbag too now and can't justify one with a $1000 watch purchase, but xmas is coming so maybe I'll wait on the handbag till then and ask for that for xmas. I think if I get this watch not that many people will have bc the dial color is not something that is everyone's taste. Thanks for all your help and advice,,if I get it I'll post pics



NP......it will make it, I've never had any issues with transfers.  Maybe by the time it gets there they will have good a discount going on!


----------



## dcguccigirl

Guuci4Me said:


> I can only keep one. Which one do you all like better. I prefer larger watches so having a hard time with the urban mini. I think if I can find the Deco XL diamond two tone, I'll go with that one.
> 
> View attachment 3188867


I like larger watches too but the mini urban doesn't look too small. Did you have a NR rep try to find the two tone XL?  Let me see if I can find my receipt so you can have them search based on UPC.


----------



## Guuci4Me

Guuci4Me said:


> I can only keep one. Which one do you all like better. I prefer larger watches so having a hard time with the urban mini. I think if I can find the Deco XL diamond two tone, I'll go with that one.
> 
> View attachment 3188867




I have a small wrist but not used to the smaller watches.


----------



## Guuci4Me

Guuci4Me said:


> I have a small wrist but not used to the smaller watches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3188869
> View attachment 3188871




Last one


----------



## Guuci4Me

dcguccigirl said:


> NP......it will make it, I've never had any issues with transfers.  Maybe by the time it gets there they will have good a discount going on!




I didn't know NR would locate one. Thank you!


----------



## dcguccigirl

Guuci4Me said:


> Last one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3188876



Is the urban two tone or all gold?  Honestly the urban the looks good on your wrist and probably look bigger with a metal band.....the Deco looks a little big. What's your everyday watch and how big is it?


----------



## Guuci4Me

dcguccigirl said:


> Is the urban two tone or all gold?  Honestly the urban the looks good on your wrist and probably look bigger with a metal band.....the Deco looks a little big. What's your everyday watch and how big is it?




It is two tone.  My everyday watch is a Michael Kors ceramic 40 mm watch. This is my first nice watch.


----------



## Guuci4Me

Really torn between Michele and the Burberry Britain. It is Swiss made with diamonds.


----------



## love2learn

Guuci4Me said:


> Last one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3188876



For me it looks small, but it seems with the bigger watch the picture is a little more close up and with this smaller one your wrist is further out.  So in that aspect it's a little hard to tell, but I think you could pull the bigger one off.  If you like bigger than get bigger.  I thought for sure because I loved the face and color of a Serein that was 16mm it was the one, but felt it was smallish when I tried it on.  Tried on the 18mm and LOVED that size, but doesn't come with the face and color I want  But, I know I want the bigger size.  Even the SA's at Nordstroms thought the 18 looked better.  So now I wait.


----------



## dcguccigirl

Guuci4Me said:


> Really torn between Michele and the Burberry Britain. It is Swiss made with diamonds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3188878



The Michele is Swiss made too but the Burberry is nice too!  Do you mind me asking how much that was?


----------



## love2learn

Guuci4Me said:


> Really torn between Michele and the Burberry Britain. It is Swiss made with diamonds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3188878



Which Michele are you looking at.  The Burberry is beautiful, but it depends on which Michele your looking at.  Love the colors on the Burberry.


----------



## amstevens714

Guuci4Me said:


> Last one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3188876




I love this one


----------



## amstevens714

Guuci4Me said:


> Really torn between Michele and the Burberry Britain. It is Swiss made with diamonds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3188878




It's pretty and I have more Burberry than Michele but I'd have to say Michele on this one IMO. GL deciding!


----------



## Guuci4Me

dcguccigirl said:


> The Michele is Swiss made too but the Burberry is nice too!  Do you mind me asking how much that was?




Watch station has it for $1400 but normally $2900.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

Guuci4Me said:


> I can only keep one. Which one do you all like better. I prefer larger watches so having a hard time with the urban mini. I think if I can find the Deco XL diamond two tone, I'll go with that one.
> 
> View attachment 3188867


I personally like the urban, but this is coming from someone that doesn't like huge watches. You have a small wrist, so that urban looks great IMO


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

Guuci4Me said:


> Really torn between Michele and the Burberry Britain. It is Swiss made with diamonds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3188878


I saw that Burberry at watch station, I think its overpriced honestly, but it is beautiful! I dont like that you can't have a stainless band.


----------



## uhpharm01

Guuci4Me said:


> I have a small wrist but not used to the smaller watches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3188869
> View attachment 3188871



This one


----------



## Guuci4Me

SamanthalovesMK said:


> I saw that Burberry at watch station, I think its overpriced honestly, but it is beautiful! I dont like that you can't have a stainless band.




I agree. I really like that you can change the straps on the Michele.


----------



## dcguccigirl

Guuci4Me said:


> I agree. I really like that you can change the straps on the Michele.



Yeah that's great about the Michele watches!  I like the Philip Stein watches too, I have silver with black double face that you can change the bands on but Michele is my favorite!  Every time I say this is the last one....I see another that I must have!  It's such a bad and expensive addiction LOL but I never pay full price for anything so  I guess that helps!


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

dcguccigirl said:


> Yeah that's great about the Michele watches!  I like the Philip Stein watches too, I have silver with black double face that you can change the bands on but Michele is my favorite!  Every time I say this is the last one....I see another that I must have!  It's such a bad and expensive addiction LOL but I never pay full price for anything so  I guess that helps!


Yeah I'm with you, I have three and I was like ok this is enough, then I see another that I "have to have". This is as bad as bags maybe a bit worse. Hopefully I have a daughter someday so she can enjoy these "luxuries"......


----------



## dcguccigirl

SamanthalovesMK said:


> Yeah I'm with you, I have three and I was like ok this is enough, then I see another that I "have to have". This is as bad as bags maybe a bit worse. Hopefully I have a daughter someday so she can enjoy these "luxuries"......



Oh let's not talk about bags....that's my other bad addiction, love my Gucci and LV bags!


----------



## Michelle1x

Michelle1x said:


> Hi ladies, I have a CSX elegance rose gold and the date indicator is a little off-center.  Has anyone ever seen something like this?  Not sure when this started happening, or if the date deliberately becomes off center as the day goes on.  Wonder how hard this is to fix.


Hi all, 
I need some help from this thread.
I am having a really tough time getting a bracelet for my CSX elegance rose gold watch head.

This post links to a previous post with a picture of the exact watch.  It came as a watch head with band, not the bracelet.

The only bracelet readily available for CSX today in rose gold is a 2 tone rose gold and silver bracelet.  

There is one solid color rose gold available from that guy on ebay but it is too expensive.  The new two tone bracelet sells for $400 so I think I can get it for around $275 with some of the holiday deals around.  The solid rose gold (gold plated) on ebay is $500.  Plus the risk of buying on ebay.

Michele has *some* watches where they pair a solid color watch head with a 2 tone bracelet - see attached picture of a Serein with a pink MOP face and two tone bracelet.  The seein is below and my CSX elegance watchhead is below that.

Any opinions on whether a two tone rose gold bracelet will work with my CSX rose gold elegance?  Or any other ideas?  TIA!


----------



## Guuci4Me

Have you asked Nordstrom. I saw that one at a trunk show in Oct.


----------



## Guuci4Me

Michelle1x said:


> Hi all,
> I need some help from this thread.
> I am having a really tough time getting a bracelet for my CSX elegance rose gold watch head.
> 
> This post links to a previous post with a picture of the exact watch.  It came as a watch head with band, not the bracelet.
> 
> The only bracelet readily available for CSX today in rose gold is a 2 tone rose gold and silver bracelet.
> 
> There is one solid color rose gold available from that guy on ebay but it is too expensive.  The new two tone bracelet sells for $400 so I think I can get it for around $275 with some of the holiday deals around.  The solid rose gold (gold plated) on ebay is $500.  Plus the risk of buying on ebay.
> 
> Michele has *some* watches where they pair a solid color watch head with a 2 tone bracelet - see attached picture of a Serein with a pink MOP face and two tone bracelet.  The seein is below and my CSX elegance watchhead is below that.
> 
> Any opinions on whether a two tone rose gold bracelet will work with my CSX rose gold elegance?  Or any other ideas?  TIA!




I think it looks good. Makes the rose gold pop. Otherwise try to find a Nordstrom trunk show.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

Funny that you ask this because I have the good diamond serein with black face, I was going to get a two tone bracelet but got the full gold at Nordstrom for $460-$480. If there are big sales I will exchange the full for two tone bc I think it looks great, almost better. And that csx is gorgeous, did u get a good deal?


----------



## aundria17

Michelle1x said:


> Hi all,
> I need some help from this thread.
> I am having a really tough time getting a bracelet for my CSX elegance rose gold watch head.
> 
> This post links to a previous post with a picture of the exact watch.  It came as a watch head with band, not the bracelet.
> 
> The only bracelet readily available for CSX today in rose gold is a 2 tone rose gold and silver bracelet.
> 
> There is one solid color rose gold available from that guy on ebay but it is too expensive.  The new two tone bracelet sells for $400 so I think I can get it for around $275 with some of the holiday deals around.  The solid rose gold (gold plated) on ebay is $500.  Plus the risk of buying on ebay.
> 
> Michele has *some* watches where they pair a solid color watch head with a 2 tone bracelet - see attached picture of a Serein with a pink MOP face and two tone bracelet.  The seein is below and my CSX elegance watchhead is below that.
> 
> Any opinions on whether a two tone rose gold bracelet will work with my CSX rose gold elegance?  Or any other ideas?  TIA!



I would prefer the solid rose gold. I have been watching several of this exact watch on ebay. It is lovely. I feel the two tone would work fine but if you have your heart set on solid rose you may never be fully happy with the two tone.


----------



## dcguccigirl

Michelle1x said:


> Hi all,
> I need some help from this thread.
> I am having a really tough time getting a bracelet for my CSX elegance rose gold watch head.
> 
> This post links to a previous post with a picture of the exact watch.  It came as a watch head with band, not the bracelet.
> 
> The only bracelet readily available for CSX today in rose gold is a 2 tone rose gold and silver bracelet.
> 
> There is one solid color rose gold available from that guy on ebay but it is too expensive.  The new two tone bracelet sells for $400 so I think I can get it for around $275 with some of the holiday deals around.  The solid rose gold (gold plated) on ebay is $500.  Plus the risk of buying on ebay.
> 
> Michele has *some* watches where they pair a solid color watch head with a 2 tone bracelet - see attached picture of a Serein with a pink MOP face and two tone bracelet.  The seein is below and my CSX elegance watchhead is below that.
> 
> Any opinions on whether a two tone rose gold bracelet will work with my CSX rose gold elegance?  Or any other ideas?  TIA!



Contact Michele.com by phone and ask them to search their inventory and the Watchstation & Fossil outlet stores....hopefully you get the right person, they can be very helpful. Good Luck!


----------



## Michelle1x

This is a two tone I saw at Nordstrom Rack.  Hard to see its two tone in the picture but it is.

I don't remember if it was an XL or not, does it look like an XL or standard size deco?

Retail about $2500 so half off.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

Michelle1x said:


> This is a two tone I saw at Nordstrom Rack.  Hard to see its two tone in the picture but it is.
> 
> I don't remember if it was an XL or not, does it look like an XL or standard size deco?
> 
> Retail about $2500 so half off.


I think it's xl, don't think they sell the 18mm at the rack, maybe I'm wrong and if so I would have grabbed that


----------



## Michelle1x

SamanthalovesMK said:


> I think it's xl, don't think they sell the 18mm at the rack, maybe I'm wrong and if so I would have grabbed that



Ah so is the XL less desirable vs the standard deco then?


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

Michelle1x said:


> Ah so is the XL less desirable vs the standard deco then?


It's discontinued. I don't think the outlets get the full price items. I know none of mine have. I think 18mm is the most desirable


----------



## uhpharm01

Michelle1x said:


> Ah so is the XL less desirable vs the standard deco then?



I love the larger XL deco. Yes they are discontinued now. This happened last year around nov and Dec . 2014


----------



## dcguccigirl

SamanthalovesMK said:


> I think it's xl, don't think they sell the 18mm at the rack, maybe I'm wrong and if so I would have grabbed that



Samantha.....you should call or go to your NR and give them this info of the tag for that XL and get them to send it, if your still looking for the XL.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

Oh no the xl is too large for me it drowns my wrist, I like the 16mm or 18mm. As you said though with the watch station or NR if you get someone good you will get a great amount of assistance. I was able to get the lavender deco for $100 cheaper at watch station. I really prefer the diamond dial bc it's more practical for work. I only want two diamond bezel watches, so I'm still deciding which will be my second.


----------



## dcguccigirl

Guuci4Me said:


> I found the Deco XL diamond bezel at Nordstrom rack yesterday!!! Just missed the two tone diamond bezel. I'm going to try to exchange for two tone but bought the stainless just in case. This was at south coast plaza and they had a lot of non diamond bezels as well as other styles. Also went to watch station and found a diamond Burberry that was gorgeous for $1400. Really wanted it but DH wasn't too happy about getting two watches so I passed for now. &#128578;


Hi Guuci4Me.....I saw a two tone Deco XL at Nordstrom Rack in Virginia today for 1246.97, if you're still interested.  Here's the UPC 439017289304....call your NR and ask them to search their system.


----------



## Dynasty

SamanthalovesMK said:


> This is gorgeous, the dial looks fuchsia wow that is beautiful!



Thank you!
It is called Sport sail Diamond Bezel Fushia Dial


----------



## Guuci4Me

dcguccigirl said:


> Hi Guuci4Me.....I saw a two tone Deco XL at Nordstrom Rack in Virginia today for 1246.97, if you're still interested.  Here's the UPC 439017289304....call your NR and ask them to search their system.




Thank you! &#128578; I'll call in the morning and hope they can find me one.


----------



## auberielle

I have a question I hope you can help me, in my local selling group there is a lady selling a Michele Deco watch and it seems real but the back of the watch seems odd, it has the "M W" symbol, I thought the back should said "MICHELE" :s
I'm confused is it a fake watch?


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

It should say Michele on the back not MW, I checked more than one Michele. Maybe someone else can chime in.


----------



## AnnaFreud

Has anyone ever had problems with their bracelet coming undone while worn? I've had this happened to me 2x already. Only one side would come undone and thank goodness the watch did not slip off my wrist before I noticed. Should I return it or contact Michele?


----------



## msdiene

auberielle said:


> I have a question I hope you can help me, in my local selling group there is a lady selling a Michele Deco watch and it seems real but the back of the watch seems odd, it has the "M W" symbol, I thought the back should said "MICHELE" :s
> I'm confused is it a fake watch?



I have several Michele Watches (yes...kinda obsessed!) and some of them have the M W and some have "Michele."  Whatever marking that appears on the back probably depends upon the style of the watch.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

That's great to hear, I was worried for her. For piece of mind I would also call Michele to ask because she stated its a deco, I will check my deco but if I remember it says Michele.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

Michelle1x said:


> Hi all,
> I need some help from this thread.
> I am having a really tough time getting a bracelet for my CSX elegance rose gold watch head.
> 
> This post links to a previous post with a picture of the exact watch.  It came as a watch head with band, not the bracelet.
> 
> The only bracelet readily available for CSX today in rose gold is a 2 tone rose gold and silver bracelet.
> 
> There is one solid color rose gold available from that guy on ebay but it is too expensive.  The new two tone bracelet sells for $400 so I think I can get it for around $275 with some of the holiday deals around.  The solid rose gold (gold plated) on ebay is $500.  Plus the risk of buying on ebay.
> 
> Michele has *some* watches where they pair a solid color watch head with a 2 tone bracelet - see attached picture of a Serein with a pink MOP face and two tone bracelet.  The seein is below and my CSX elegance watchhead is below that.
> 
> Any opinions on whether a two tone rose gold bracelet will work with my CSX rose gold elegance?  Or any other ideas?  TIA!


I just found this watch head at watch station really inexpensive and purchased. I will be getting the two tone, I will post pics of it next week when I purchase, if you haven't decided by then.


----------



## Michelle1x

SamanthalovesMK said:


> I just found this watch head at watch station really inexpensive and purchased. I will be getting the two tone, I will post pics of it next week when I purchase, if you haven't decided by then.



GREAT!  Thank you!  Sounds like you knew you would pair it with the two tone when you bought it.  I did not know that, but honestly I am starting to think a solid rose gold bracelet might be too much rose gold anyway.


----------



## Michelle1x

AnnaFreud said:


> Has anyone ever had problems with their bracelet coming undone while worn? I've had this happened to me 2x already. Only one side would come undone and thank goodness the watch did not slip off my wrist before I noticed. Should I return it or contact Michele?



I was told that this almost always means the bracelet is the wrong one for the watch.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

Michelle1x said:


> GREAT!  Thank you!  Sounds like you knew you would pair it with the two tone when you bought it.  I did not know that, but honestly I am starting to think a solid rose gold bracelet might be too much rose gold anyway.


Yes, that's what I feel. This is why I want the two tone bracelet for my gold serein too. I have the all gold and it looks fine but I feel the two tone will be a better option especially since my ring is white gold.


----------



## dcguccigirl

AnnaFreud said:


> Has anyone ever had problems with their bracelet coming undone while worn? I've had this happened to me 2x already. Only one side would come undone and thank goodness the watch did not slip off my wrist before I noticed. Should I return it or contact Michele?



It might happen if that's not the correct bracelet for that watch. I would return it and purchase another one and see it happens again.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

dcguccigirl said:


> It might happen if that's not the correct bracelet for that watch. I would return it and purchase another one and see it happens again.


I agree, this is what happened when the watch station lady tried my deco moderne bracelet on the milou park. Return it and get another, hopefully that's an option.


----------



## dcguccigirl

SamanthalovesMK said:


> It should say Michele on the back not MW, I checked more than one Michele. Maybe someone else can chime in.



Hi....it could be that it's an older style Deco, I've seen that before. Michele Will occasionally minor changes to the deco watch like how the chronograph is laid out  or the date but the style of the face doesn't change. I would take a pic and email Michele..com


----------



## dcguccigirl

SamanthalovesMK said:


> I agree, this is what happened when the watch station lady tried my deco moderne bracelet on the milou park. Return it and get another, hopefully that's an option.



Yeah that happened when I tried to put my diamond deco bracelet on my Serein....it connect on only one side of the watch.


----------



## dcguccigirl

SamanthalovesMK said:


> Yes, that's what I feel. This is why I want the two tone bracelet for my gold serein too. I have the all gold and it looks fine but I feel the two tone will be a better option especially since my ring is white gold.



Yep....I had a all gold Serein face too and put a two-tone bracelet with it. My wedding rings are white gold too and Ilm really a silver girl but want to wear gold sometimes but the all gold was way too much!


----------



## AnnaFreud

Michelle1x said:


> I was told that this almost always means the bracelet is the wrong one for the watch.







dcguccigirl said:


> It might happen if that's not the correct bracelet for that watch. I would return it and purchase another one and see it happens again.







SamanthalovesMK said:


> I agree, this is what happened when the watch station lady tried my deco moderne bracelet on the milou park. Return it and get another, hopefully that's an option.




This is the stainless steel Uptown that I posted about. It came with the bracelet so I don't think it's the wrong one. I also wear it pretty loose. I could probably take out one more link but I prefer to wear it less constricted. Would that make the bracelet pop off?


----------



## AnnaFreud

AnnaFreud said:


> This is the stainless steel Uptown that I posted about. It came with the bracelet so I don't think it's the wrong one. I also wear it pretty loose. I could probably take out one more link but I prefer to wear it less constricted. Would that make the bracelet pop off?




This is what I mean...


----------



## dcguccigirl

NicoleAngelina said:


> Thanks! I've seen the black before and I love it too! Super elegant!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!! I love the mini too!! Probably would fit my wrist better, but i just couldn't get over the pink face of this one!
> 
> 
> 
> I love this face! I really want to get the stainless steel band, but i'm waiting for a triple points day at Nordstrom to order one! I found this leather strap for $35 so i jumped for it for now!



I found a pink MOP Urban at a WS for under $550....I can't wait for it to arrive!  I'll post pictures.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

AnnaFreud said:


> This is what I mean...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3191880


Ok this is different..... This is clearly a defect, return it to where you bought it and they shouldn't have a problem giving you another bracelet.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

dcguccigirl said:


> I found a pink MOP Urban at a WS for under $550....I can't wait for it to arrive!  I'll post pictures.


Please do this sounds great! Is it gold or silver? Diamond? I love getting these deals, I just got a super great deal on the rose gold csx diamond, I can't wait for these Black Friday sales to get a two tone bracelet. Watch station prices can't be beat!


----------



## dcguccigirl

SamanthalovesMK said:


> Please do this sounds great! Is it gold or silver? Diamond? I love getting these deals, I just got a super great deal on the rose gold csx diamond, I can't wait for these Black Friday sales to get a two tone bracelet. Watch station prices can't be beat!



It's silver but didn't come with a band, I can use my Deco XL band (I use that for my black diamond urban) until I find one on sale. 

What special did they have...40+20%?  Did you have the 30% coupon?  I wanna see your CSX!

Now I really don't feel bad about my Michele addiction.....I'm not alone, LOL!


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

dcguccigirl said:


> Hi....it could be that it's an older style Deco, I've seen that before. Michele Will occasionally minor changes to the deco watch like how the chronograph is laid out  or the date but the style of the face doesn't change. I would take a pic and email Michele..com


Great idea! For peace of mind.....


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

dcguccigirl said:


> What special did they have...40+20%?  Did you have the 30% coupon?  I wanna see your CSX!
> 
> Now I really don't feel bad about my Michele addiction.....I'm not alone, LOL!


Yes it was the 40, 20. About to take a pic and post


----------



## dcguccigirl

SamanthalovesMK said:


> Yes it was the 40, 20. About to take a pic and post



Oh, It's silver but didn't come with a band. I can use my Deco XL band (I use that for my black diamond urban) until I find one on sale.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

Here is a pic.... 





SamanthalovesMK said:


> Yes it was the 40, 20. About to take a pic and post


----------



## dcguccigirl

SamanthalovesMK said:


> Here is a pic....



VERY NICE.....are those your watches?  I need a watch case.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

dcguccigirl said:


> Oh, It's silver but didn't come with a band. I can use my Deco XL band (I use that for my black diamond urban) until I find one on sale.


That's still a great deal for the diamond urban 20mm. What 30% coupon, there are possibly more savings?


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

Waiting on the deco lavender diamond then this will complete my Michele's hopefully


----------



## dcguccigirl

SamanthalovesMK said:


> That's still a great deal for the diamond urban 20mm. What 30% coupon, there are possibly more savings?



Yeah....I got the coupon about 2 weeks ago at the WS designer sale they had, without it the watch would have been over $650. Or if your WS is in the Tanger outlet, they have 20% coupon going on too.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

dcguccigirl said:


> Yeah....I got the coupon about 2 weeks ago at the WS designer sale they had, without it the watch would have been over $650. Or if your WS is in the Tanger outlet, they have 20% coupon going on too.


On top of the 40, 20?


----------



## dcguccigirl

SamanthalovesMK said:


> That's still a great deal for the diamond urban 20mm. What 30% coupon, there are possibly more savings?



Yeah that was deal I couldn't pass up, just like all the other deals at the WS....they do have the best prices. I saw the same watch at off5th about 2 months ago with the bracelet for $3199 with 30% off.....still way too much!  I saw 2 on eBay for way too much on Monday and I know the outlet would have it I called Michele.com and they located 2 at the WS outlet.


----------



## dcguccigirl

SamanthalovesMK said:


> On top of the 40, 20?



Yep!


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

dcguccigirl said:


> Yeah that was deal I couldn't pass up, just like all the other deals at the WS....they do have the best prices. I saw the same watch at off5th about 2 months ago with the bracelet for $3199 with 30% off.....still way too much!  I saw 2 on eBay for way too much on Monday and I know the outlet would have it I called Michele.com and they located 2 at the WS outlet.


I thought I was good at getting deals but you take the cake! Do you mind posting pics of your collection, I would love to see it!


----------



## dcguccigirl

SamanthalovesMK said:


> Waiting on the deco lavender diamond then this will complete my Michele's hopefully



Love them all!!!!


----------



## dcguccigirl

SamanthalovesMK said:


> Waiting on the deco lavender diamond then this will complete my Michele's hopefully



You're not done, trust me!


----------



## dcguccigirl

Ok Ladies, let's start something tonight....post your beautiful watch collections!  Here's mine:


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

dcguccigirl said:


> Ok Ladies, let's start something tonight....post your beautiful watch collections!  Here's mine:


Wow! There are no words for this! Hopefully some of the other ladies will post too!


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

dcguccigirl said:


> You're not done, trust me!


My fiancée would die if I keep going lol! I want some variety but I only like cartier and Michele


----------



## dcguccigirl

SamanthalovesMK said:


> Wow! There are no words for this! Hopefully some of the other ladies will post too!



LOL....a little obsessive I know! Can't wait until the Pink Urban comes!


----------



## dcguccigirl

SamanthalovesMK said:


> My fiancée would die if I keep going lol! I want some variety but I only like cartier and Michele



Cartier....nice!


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

dcguccigirl said:


> LOL....a little obsessive I know! Can't wait until the Pink Urban comes!


You are the Michele queen that's for sure, I must admit I had more at one time but I gifted two to my mom and sis and sold four, but no where near what you are working with! Funny thing is I paid more for my lavender serein without diamonds then for my two diamond bezel heads......


----------



## dcguccigirl

SamanthalovesMK said:


> You are the Michele queen that's for sure, I must admit I had more at one time but I gifted two to my mom and sis and sold four, but no where near what you are working with! Funny thing is I paid more for my lavender serein without diamonds then for my two diamond bezel heads......



LOL....I know someone that has over 20 and some are the same styles but different color combos. I have sold some too when I've wanted something new/different. I'm looking sell my two tone Serein since I got the two tone sport sail.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

dcguccigirl said:


> LOL....I know someone that has over 20 and some are the same styles but different color combos. I have sold some too when I've wanted something new/different. I'm looking sell my two tone Serein since I got the two tone sport sail.


And I really wanted the two tone serein bc the serein is my favorite style. I saw it at watch station for $400 with the 50% off and passed it up and went back and it was gone. I think my favorite is the serein, I think it looks really classy


----------



## dcguccigirl

SamanthalovesMK said:


> And I really wanted the two tone serein bc the serein is my favorite style. I saw it at watch station for $400 with the 50% off and passed it up and went back and it was gone. I think my favorite is the serein, I think it looks really classy



Yeah I like the Serein, very classic look reminds me of the Cartier. I would like to get the white/silver combo, I  just don't wear enough gold to have 2 two tone watches.


----------



## Michelle1x

dcguccigirl said:


> Yeah that happened when I tried to put my diamond deco bracelet on my Serein....it connect on only one side of the watch.



how do you like that diamond deco bracelet?  Is there any way to get a deal on that?  Seems like that would be a very versatile bracelet to have since it fits all the standard decos.


----------



## Michelle1x

SamanthalovesMK said:


> Please do this sounds great! Is it gold or silver? Diamond? I love getting these deals, I just got a super great deal on the rose gold csx diamond, I can't wait for these Black Friday sales to get a two tone bracelet. Watch station prices can't be beat!



What price are you expecting on black friday for the two tone bracelet?
My watchstations have ZERO bracelets available. Are you aware of a WS that carries an extensive bracelet collection?  Maybe I can phone in an order.


----------



## dcguccigirl

Michelle1x said:


> how do you like that diamond deco bracelet?  Is there any way to get a deal on that?  Seems like that would be a very versatile bracelet to have since it fits all the standard decos.



I like it so much that I sold my Deco and was going to sale the bracelet separately but when I got the Ascalon face and couldn't find the bracelet, I used it on that face. It doesn't fit snug against the face but fits the watch and looks nice. I got mine on eBay a few years ago for about $300 and it's an older version of the diamond band that is now about $900. I would try eBay


----------



## uhpharm01

dcguccigirl said:


> Ok Ladies, let's start something tonight....post your beautiful watch collections!  Here's mine:



Very nice collection


----------



## uhpharm01

dcguccigirl said:


> I like it so much that I sold my Deco and was going to sale the bracelet separately but when I got the Ascalon face and couldn't find the bracelet, I used it on that face. It doesn't fit snug against the face but fits the watch and looks nice. I got mine on eBay a few years ago for about $300 and it's an older version of the diamond band that is now about $900. I would try eBay



Very nice


----------



## dcguccigirl

uhpharm01 said:


> Very nice collection



Thank You!


----------



## aundria17

SamanthalovesMK said:


> Waiting on the deco lavender diamond then this will complete my Michele's hopefully



Here's the watch with the rose gold band incase you wanted to see it.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

aundria17 said:


> Here's the watch with the rose gold band incase you wanted to see it.


Gorgeous! I still will get the two tone because it balances and pops IMO, and because my engagement ring is white gold, and my bracelets are too. But this may help Michelle1x


----------



## AnnaFreud

SamanthalovesMK said:


> Ok this is different..... This is clearly a defect, return it to where you bought it and they shouldn't have a problem giving you another bracelet.




Returned the watch today for the same one. This one is still completely sealed in plastic. Hopefully the clasp is better.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

AnnaFreud said:


> Returned the watch today for the same one. This one is still completely sealed in plastic. Hopefully the clasp is better.


I hope so because its a lovely watch!


----------



## Michelle1x

aundria17 said:


> Here's the watch with the rose gold band incase you wanted to see it.



Beautiful!  When did you get the rose gold band or did it come with the watch?
My thoughts earlier of "too much rose gold" were way off!
But, since I can't get a deal on a rose gold bracelet anywhere I am still hoping the two tone looks nice.  The two tone bracelet is less expensive even if I could find a rose gold bracelet.

When I buy these, I always think I will wear it with the leather bands but at the end of the day I always want a bracelet too!

I have a dark berry red patent band that looks very nice with this watch also.


----------



## aundria17

Michelle1x said:


> Beautiful!  When did you get the rose gold band or did it come with the watch?
> My thoughts earlier of "too much rose gold" were way off!
> But, since I can't get a deal on a rose gold bracelet anywhere I am still hoping the two tone looks nice.  The two tone bracelet is less expensive even if I could find a rose gold bracelet.
> 
> When I buy these, I always think I will wear it with the leather bands but at the end of the day I always want a bracelet too!
> 
> I have a dark berry red patent band that looks very nice with this watch also.



They came as a set. Purchased through eBay brand new in box at $989 - which is a super deal.  I had been eyeing this one for awhile and almost bought them separately then this came along and saved me about $500 from what I was about to spend.  I may get a two tone band also to change it up.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

aundria17 said:


> They came as a set. Purchased through eBay brand new in box at $989 - which is a super deal.  I had been eyeing this one for awhile and almost bought them separately then this came along and saved me about $500 from what I was about to spend.  I may get a two tone band also to change it up.


That is a great deal!


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

Michelle1x said:


> Beautiful!  When did you get the rose gold band or did it come with the watch?
> My thoughts earlier of "too much rose gold" were way off!
> But, since I can't get a deal on a rose gold bracelet anywhere I am still hoping the two tone looks nice.  The two tone bracelet is less expensive even if I could find a rose gold bracelet.
> 
> When I buy these, I always think I will wear it with the leather bands but at the end of the day I always want a bracelet too!
> 
> I have a dark berry red patent band that looks very nice with this watch also.


I'm so with you, I always feel that too then I just have to have the bracelet


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

auberielle said:


> I have a question I hope you can help me, in my local selling group there is a lady selling a Michele Deco watch and it seems real but the back of the watch seems odd, it has the "M W" symbol, I thought the back should said "MICHELE" :s
> I'm confused is it a fake watch?


I found out that some do,have mw and that is a older model deco, newer models say Michele


----------



## dcguccigirl

AnnaFreud said:


> Returned the watch today for the same one. This one is still completely sealed in plastic. Hopefully the clasp is better.



Any issues with your watch?  I hope it works out!


----------



## AnnaFreud

dcguccigirl said:


> Any issues with your watch?  I hope it works out!




Just got the bracelet adjusted yesterday and wore it for a few hours. So far no issues! Thanks for checking in.


----------



## EBMIC

Dynasty said:


> Thank you.
> It's gold, I got it at Neiman Marcus 3 years ago
> Hopefully you will find one
> 
> Another picture, hopefully can see the gold tone on this?!


So pretty!!


----------



## ShadyPinesMa

Hi everyone. This is my first post on this forum. I've been looking at all of your beautiful watches for weeks and finally decided to purchase my own Micheles!

2 months ago I had 0, and today I have 3 

You guys were right. Once you have one, you keep wanting more! 

Here's a photo of my collection
Milou, Urban Mini, CSX


----------



## swee7bebe

Hi all! I got my second Michele watch today (early birthday gift from my hubby) at watch station. They had a great Black Friday sale - 40% off then 30% off. It's a little big but they had no smaller ones. I think this is the csx 39.


----------



## uhpharm01

swee7bebe said:


> Hi all! I got my second Michele watch today (early birthday gift from my hubby) at watch station. They had a great Black Friday sale - 40% off then 30% off. It's a little big but they had no smaller ones. I think this is the csx 39.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3199606



Very nice watch


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

ShadyPinesMa said:


> Hi everyone. This is my first post on this forum. I've been looking at all of your beautiful watches for weeks and finally decided to purchase my own Micheles!
> 
> 2 months ago I had 0, and today I have 3
> 
> You guys were right. Once you have one, you keep wanting more!
> 
> Here's a photo of my collection
> Milou, Urban Mini, CSX


Nice collection, I did almost the same as you, purchased almost all at once.


----------



## EBMIC

ShadyPinesMa said:


> Hi everyone. This is my first post on this forum. I've been looking at all of your beautiful watches for weeks and finally decided to purchase my own Micheles!
> 
> 2 months ago I had 0, and today I have 3
> 
> You guys were right. Once you have one, you keep wanting more!
> 
> Here's a photo of my collection
> Milou, Urban Mini, CSX


Congratulations!!  Very lovely collection!


----------



## EBMIC

swee7bebe said:


> Hi all! I got my second Michele watch today (early birthday gift from my hubby) at watch station. They had a great Black Friday sale - 40% off then 30% off. It's a little big but they had no smaller ones. I think this is the csx 39.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3199606


Lovely!!


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

swee7bebe said:


> Hi all! I got my second Michele watch today (early birthday gift from my hubby) at watch station. They had a great Black Friday sale - 40% off then 30% off. It's a little big but they had no smaller ones. I think this is the csx 39.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3199606


Happy early bday, great watch!


----------



## dcguccigirl

ShadyPinesMa said:


> Hi everyone. This is my first post on this forum. I've been looking at all of your beautiful watches for weeks and finally decided to purchase my own Micheles!
> 
> 2 months ago I had 0, and today I have 3
> 
> You guys were right. Once you have one, you keep wanting more!
> 
> Here's a photo of my collection
> Milou, Urban Mini, CSX



Very Nice collection....welcome to the club,lol!


----------



## dcguccigirl

swee7bebe said:


> Hi all! I got my second Michele watch today (early birthday gift from my hubby) at watch station. They had a great Black Friday sale - 40% off then 30% off. It's a little big but they had no smaller ones. I think this is the csx 39.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3199606



I like!


----------



## dcguccigirl

Here the newest addition to my collection.


----------



## aundria17

dcguccigirl said:


> Here the newest addition to my collection.



Pretty


----------



## dcguccigirl

aundria1702432 said:
			
		

> Pretty



Thank You!


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

dcguccigirl said:


> Here the newest addition to my collection.


That is sooo pretty on you!!! Congrats


----------



## dcguccigirl

SamanthalovesMK said:


> That is sooo pretty on you!!! Congrats



Thanks!!!!


----------



## JennieC917

dcguccigirl said:


> Here the newest addition to my collection.



Gorgeous! I just purchased the gold... waiting for the strap to arive so I can take her out!


----------



## dcguccigirl

JennieC917 said:


> Gorgeous! I just purchased the gold... waiting for the strap to arive so I can take her out!



Thanks! Did you find a good price on the bracelet, did you get the diamond bracelet?


----------



## ShadyPinesMa

dcguccigirl said:


> Very Nice collection....welcome to the club,lol!


I think I'm in trouble haha this is an expensive addiction!


----------



## ShadyPinesMa

dcguccigirl said:


> Here the newest addition to my collection.


Beautiful!  The urban mini is my fave from Michele. Enjoy!


----------



## sgj99

dcguccigirl said:


> Here the newest addition to my collection.



very pretty!


----------



## JennieC917

dcguccigirl said:


> Thanks! Did you find a good price on the bracelet, did you get the diamond bracelet?



I was hoping for a discount at Nordies but ended up paying full price with 6% Eb*tes, 10 points on purchase and 6 months zero interest, so I figured that was worth it. I am going to keep my eye out for any opportunity for a price adjustment!

Also, the Nordies card customer service rep I spoke with said that beginning in 2016, they won't offer 6 months interest free on any purchases over $1k. That is a bummer but I am happy I got my watch purchase in under the wire!


----------



## dcguccigirl

sgj99 said:


> very pretty!



Thanks!


----------



## dcguccigirl

ShadyPinesMa said:


> Beautiful!  The urban mini is my fave from Michele. Enjoy!



Thanks.....this is my second Urban.  I love the size of the large Urban.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

I got my deco lavender diamond and a strap for my rose gold csx elegance. I honestly like it so much I think I may not get the two tone bracelet. I think I will get the diamond bracelet for my deco! This will complete my Michele collection!


----------



## aundria17

SamanthalovesMK said:


> I got my deco lavender diamond and a strap for my rose gold csx elegance. I honestly like it so much I think I may not get the two tone bracelet. I think I will get the diamond bracelet for my deco! This will complete my Michele collection!



Nice choices


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

aundria17 said:


> Nice choices


Thanks


----------



## dcguccigirl

SamanthalovesMK said:


> I got my deco lavender diamond and a strap for my rose gold csx elegance. I honestly like it so much I think I may not get the two tone bracelet. I think I will get the diamond bracelet for my deco! This will complete my Michele collection!



I like!!!!  Try this band too instead of the regular deco stainless. 

http://www.michele.com/en_US/shop/straps/deco/18mm_deco_3_link_stainless_steel_bracelet-MS18CS235009.html?BC=


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

dcguccigirl said:


> I like!!!!  Try this band too instead of the regular deco stainless.
> 
> http://www.michele.com/en_US/shop/s...tainless_steel_bracelet-MS18CS235009.html?BC=


Thanks! I saw this one at the department store and I was thinking about trying it to give it a little flair. I don't see that bracelet much


----------



## BagLover79

Are the ceramic watches still popular? I just picked up a jetway white ceramic with gold diamond bezel.


----------



## Michelle1x

hautelook is having a michele event on thursday


----------



## AnnaFreud

Michelle1x said:


> hautelook is having a michele event on thursday




Thanks for the heads up! Last time I was like 15 minutes late and all of the good ones were already sold out or on hold.


----------



## Guuci4Me

SamanthalovesMK said:


> I got my deco lavender diamond and a strap for my rose gold csx elegance. I honestly like it so much I think I may not get the two tone bracelet. I think I will get the diamond bracelet for my deco! This will complete my Michele collection!



Beautiful!! What band is this?


----------



## Guuci4Me

dcguccigirl said:


> Here the newest addition to my collection.



Very pretty! Love the size of the urban!


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

For the csx? Rose gold leather band, it was on sale at Michele, it looks like it's sold out now. It looks bette in person too!


----------



## ShadyPinesMa

SamanthalovesMK said:


> I got my deco lavender diamond and a strap for my rose gold csx elegance. I honestly like it so much I think I may not get the two tone bracelet. I think I will get the diamond bracelet for my deco! This will complete my Michele collection!


Oh my gosh, your collection is stunning


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

ShadyPinesMa said:


> Oh my gosh, your collection is stunning


Thanks


----------



## dcguccigirl

Ok....need some help, regular Serein or Serein Glamour?


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

dcguccigirl said:


> Ok....need some help, regular Serein or Serein Glamour?


Maybe in person it's different, but those "brilliant diamonds" on the glamour don't look so different then the regular serein. I would base which to keep on price. IMO serein is so classy one of the best Michele so either is beautiful!


----------



## finer_woman

dcguccigirl said:


> Ok....need some help, regular Serein or Serein Glamour?



I like the simple row of diamonds better


----------



## Lavidav

dcguccigirl said:


> Ok....need some help, regular Serein or Serein Glamour?




I can barely tell the difference. I would go with the leads expensive unless there isn't much difference in price.


----------



## Michelle1x

has anybody seen one of these anywhere on sale?
I tried to get this in the hautelook sale and it sold out immediately.  I would like to find one before April 2016.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

dcguccigirl said:


> Ok....need some help, regular Serein or Serein Glamour?


Do you see a big difference in person? Are you getting the steel band?


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

Michelle1x said:


> has anybody seen one of these anywhere on sale?
> I tried to get this in the hautelook sale and it sold out immediately.  I would like to find one before April 2016.


Saw this on eBay $2300, it was also at last call a few months ago same price, this is discontinued so this will be hard find


----------



## Michelle1x

SamanthalovesMK said:


> Saw this on eBay $2300, it was also at last call a few months ago same price, this is discontinued so this will be hard find



Yeah I know its a longshot, I want it for a wedding gift... I think if there is any chance of getting one it will be after christmas.  Maybe somebody will return one somewhere.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

Michelle1x said:


> Yeah I know its a longshot, I want it for a wedding gift... I think if there is any chance of getting one it will be after christmas.  Maybe somebody will return one somewhere.


hope you find it, and congrats on your upcoming marriage!


----------



## dcguccigirl

Michelle1x said:


> has anybody seen one of these anywhere on sale?
> I tried to get this in the hautelook sale and it sold out immediately.  I would like to find one before April 2016.



Try NR....they had them too.


----------



## dcguccigirl

SamanthalovesMK said:


> Do you see a big difference in person? Are you getting the steel band?



Not really unless your up close. I have the stainless steel bracelet, if anything I will keep the regular Serein.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

Added the 3 link bracelet to the lavender diamond deco, and I love it!


----------



## Brennamom

SamanthalovesMK said:


> Added the 3 link bracelet to the lavender diamond deco, and I love it!



I have it for my mini-Deco. So pretty!


----------



## EBMIC

dcguccigirl said:


> Here the newest addition to my collection.


Oh so pretty!  Congrats!!!


----------



## EBMIC

SamanthalovesMK said:


> Added the 3 link bracelet to the lavender diamond deco, and I love it!


So pretty!!


----------



## dcguccigirl

SamanthalovesMK said:


> Added the 3 link bracelet to the lavender diamond deco, and I love it!


I really like it, good choice on the bracelet/band!


----------



## dcguccigirl

EBMIC said:


> Oh so pretty!  Congrats!!!


Thank You!


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

Thanks ladies! I wore it to work today and got a lot of compliments. I was a bit nervous b/c its "corporate america" but its really lax at my current employer, that will change with my new job I'm sure. Trying to think if I should get a yurman for getting a new job or another watch


----------



## dcguccigirl

SamanthalovesMK said:


> Thanks ladies! I wore it to work today and got a lot of compliments. I was a bit nervous b/c its "corporate america" but its really lax at my current employer, that will change with my new job I'm sure. Trying to think if I should get a yurman for getting a new job or another watch



Congrats on your new job!  Yurman Bracelet....that's my other favorite/addictions...LOL!


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

dcguccigirl said:


> Congrats on your new job!  Yurman Bracelet....that's my other favorite/addictions...LOL!


Lol yeah I want one to compliment my watch! And thanks


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

Michelle1x said:


> has anybody seen one of these anywhere on sale?
> I tried to get this in the hautelook sale and it sold out immediately.  I would like to find one before April 2016.


Saw this one in gold from that eBay seller for $1995, not sure if you like gold.


----------



## uhpharm01

There is almost 200 pages all about Michele watch. Wow


----------



## uhpharm01

Does your Michele Watch glow in the dark, meaning does it have lumi markers on the face dial? TIA


----------



## pinky7129

uhpharm01 said:


> Does your Michele Watch glow in the dark, meaning does it have lumi markers on the face dial? TIA




Yup momentarily glows


----------



## uhpharm01

I have another deco xl on the way to me. Yayy


----------



## uhpharm01

I've already have two deco xl watches. Do I really need a third Michele watch?


----------



## Michelle1x

SamanthalovesMK said:


> Saw this one in gold from that eBay seller for $1995, not sure if you like gold.



I do like gold, although I think this particular Michele deco moderne style looks better in the silver/stainless color (but that could be only because they advertised the watch more in that color).

But anyway, amazingly I was able to find one at a Watch station in Canada.  I had to pay a little more for the exchange rate and shipping but overall the entire transaction was about $50 more than buying at a WS in the USA, and for the deco moderne the price was about $200 less than a Nordstrom Rack.  So I'm pretty happy.

I didn't buy the Michele box from Watchstation Canada because to ship the box added significantly to the shipping charges.  So I am hoping to buy a box from a US Watchstation locally after showing them the receipt.  We'll see how that goes.


----------



## Michelle1x

uhpharm01 said:


> I've already have two deco xl watches. Do I really need a third Michele watch?



Wow thats a lot of Deco XL's, since they didn't make too many of those.
I know what you mean though, I have 2 urbans (the full size) and an considering another.


----------



## uhpharm01

Michelle1x said:


> Wow thats a lot of Deco XL's, since they didn't make too many of those.
> I know what you mean though, I have 2 urbans (the full size) and an considering another.



They really didn't make too many of those. And I also want a fourth. Lol. My SA said that I need to start saving for the Rolex.


----------



## uhpharm01

Michelle1x said:


> Wow thats a lot of Deco XL's, since they didn't make too many of those.
> I know what you mean though, I have 2 urbans (the full size) and an considering another.



Yes I have one two tone XL with diamonds And one deco xl without diamonds. And one silver tone without diamond.  &#128522;


----------



## dcguccigirl

uhpharm01 said:


> I've already have two deco xl watches. Do I really need a third Michele watch?



WOW! What color combo is it?  Which ones do you already have?


----------



## uhpharm01

dcguccigirl said:


> WOW! What color combo is it?  Which ones do you already have?


It's the stainless steel without the diamonds on the bezel that's the one that coming. 

The two that I already have are both two tone one with diamonds and one without the diamonds.


----------



## uhpharm01

dcguccigirl said:


> WOW! What color combo is it?  Which ones do you already have?



It's not that I can't afford the watch. I guess I'm thinking that I'm being too greedy. Lol


----------



## uhpharm01

I'm keeping this Michele. It's Christmas. &#128522;


----------



## ShadyPinesMa

uhpharm01 said:


> I'm keeping this Michele. It's Christmas. &#128522;



Treat yoself!


----------



## uhpharm01

ShadyPinesMa said:


> Treat yoself!



Thank you Dear. &#128522;&#128077;&#128079;&#127997;&#128149;


----------



## EBMIC

uhpharm01 said:


> I'm keeping this Michele. It's Christmas. &#128522;


Yay!  I can't wait to see it!!


----------



## uhpharm01

EBMIC said:


> Yay!  I can't wait to see it!!



Thank you!!  I should get it next Tuesday


----------



## dcguccigirl

uhpharm01 said:


> It's not that I can't afford the watch. I guess I'm thinking that I'm being too greedy. Lol


Lol....I get it, not always a need but a want.


----------



## uhpharm01

dcguccigirl said:


> Lol....I get it, not always a need but a want.


yep.


----------



## dcguccigirl

uhpharm01 said:


> I'm keeping this Michele. It's Christmas. &#128522;



Lol....I know that's right, it's Christmas...at least you'll get something you want.


----------



## uhpharm01

dcguccigirl said:


> Lol....I know that's right, it's Christmas...at least you'll get something you want.



Yes that's very true.


----------



## Michelle1x

has anybody ever tried a silver bracelet on a gold watch?  Seems tacky but what is the difference between that and a two tone, really?  I have a gold watch I can't find a bracelet for and the silver bracelets are cheap.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

Michelle1x said:


> has anybody ever tried a silver bracelet on a gold watch?  Seems tacky but what is the difference between that and a two tone, really?  I have a gold watch I can't find a bracelet for and the silver bracelets are cheap.


I tried a rose gold and silver bracelet on a silver face and it looked so bad lol. I'm still looking for a good price for my rose gold and silver bracelet for the csx but no luck so far, but I may have to go full price bc it is getting hard to find the two tone at all. I don't think the gold and silver will look right personally


----------



## Marionpasadena

dcguccigirl said:


> Ok....need some help, regular Serein or Serein Glamour?




I have the deco glamour and I think you can really see the difference. If price is not ago verb, I'd get the larger full cut single row diamond one!!


----------



## Marionpasadena

That should have said " if price is not an issue". Not verb whatever!!


----------



## Brennamom

Pretty Michele watches at Nordstrom Rack in Orange. First time seeing this Milou. Very pretty. Also had blue and pink MOP faces in Deco.


----------



## amstevens714

Brennamom said:


> Pretty Michele watches at Nordstrom Rack in Orange. First time seeing this Milou. Very pretty. Also had blue and pink MOP faces in Deco.




Hi there! Did you happen to notice the prices? Thank you for sharing!


----------



## uhpharm01

Michelle1x said:


> has anybody ever tried a silver bracelet on a gold watch?  Seems tacky but what is the difference between that and a two tone, really?  I have a gold watch I can't find a bracelet for and the silver bracelets are cheap.


  For which watch?


----------



## uhpharm01

amandamandy said:


> I bought two Tahitian ceramic watches in white and black ceramic at a 40 percent discount from Michelle this summer. These watches are not sold anymore by Michele.  I noticed that the stainless steel finish of the watches scratches easily.  Has anyone had this issue?  Thanks!


  But the stainless steel finish can be polished to look like new again


----------



## Brennamom

amstevens714 said:


> Hi there! Did you happen to notice the prices? Thank you for sharing!



The Milou was $1047 with two-tone ss strap and the MOPs were $495 with patent strap.


----------



## amstevens714

Brennamom said:


> The Milou was $1047 with two-tone ss strap and the MOPs were $495 with patent strap.




Thank you!!  I actually called but I was looking for the smaller DECO. I really appreciate the Intel though, very kind of you!


----------



## dcguccigirl

Marionpasadena said:


> I have the deco glamour and I think you can really see the difference. If price is not ago verb, I'd get the larger full cut single row diamond one!!



Thanks!


----------



## Michelle1x

Brennamom said:


> Pretty Michele watches at Nordstrom Rack in Orange. First time seeing this Milou. Very pretty. Also had blue and pink MOP faces in Deco.



How does the blue MOP face look with the standard deco?  I like the colored MOP faces, haven't seen a blue one.

BTW is it a Milou park or a standard milou.

I have the black face (blue?) Milou and it is a perfect watch for work.  Not too many diamonds.  Very classic.  There are some places you just can't wear a Deco Ultimate.


----------



## Michelle1x

SamanthalovesMK said:


> I tried a rose gold and silver bracelet on a silver face and it looked so bad lol. I'm still looking for a good price for my rose gold and silver bracelet for the csx but no luck so far, but I may have to go full price bc it is getting hard to find the two tone at all. I don't think the gold and silver will look right personally



LOL you are reading my mind.  I've got to make some decisions about my CSX rose gold elegance.  Its just that, with the diamonds and shine of that watch, I really feel that it needs a bracelet.  Many Michele's you can use only a band and thats fine.  But for that CSX elegance I feel I am cheating myself not to have a bracelet for it.


----------



## Brennamom

Michelle1x said:


> How does the blue MOP face look with the standard deco?  I like the colored MOP faces, haven't seen a blue one.
> 
> BTW is it a Milou park or a standard milou.
> 
> I have the black face (blue?) Milou and it is a perfect watch for work.  Not too many diamonds.  Very classic.  There are some places you just can't wear a Deco Ultimate.



The MOP looked pretty in the Deco. It was a baby blue or light pink, with correspomding patent bands. The Milou looks like this. For some reason my PF wouldn't load the pic. Don't know if it was my ipad or not...


----------



## Michelle1x

Brennamom said:


> The MOP looked pretty in the Deco. It was a baby blue or light pink, with correspomding patent bands. The Milou looks like this. For some reason my PF wouldn't load the pic. Don't know if it was my ipad or not...




Thats the standard Milou.  Its a great watch for work.  The Milou Park is the oblong one.

This is the black face one, that I have.

It is annoying I can't upload my actual pic of the watch (which I have) because the jpeg is too big for purseforum.  This is the stock photo.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

Michelle1x said:


> LOL you are reading my mind.  I've got to make some decisions about my CSX rose gold elegance.  Its just that, with the diamonds and shine of that watch, I really feel that it needs a bracelet.  Many Michele's you can use only a band and thats fine.  But for that CSX elegance I feel I am cheating myself not to have a bracelet for it.


Yes! I got the rose gold leather band, but still can't get that bracelet out of my head, I just know it will be a wow factor with it. I just wish I could find a deal lol


----------



## uhpharm01

Here's my deco xl with the strap. It was just a good deal. I couldn't pass it up. &#128522;&#128584;. So, now I have three Deco XL. lol.


----------



## uhpharm01

Does anyone's Michele Deco XL luminate like this one in this photo? TIA


----------



## uhpharm01

Here's my third Michele deco XL. &#128522;&#128149;


----------



## JennieC917

That's gorgeous! 

In Xmas Eve, I went into N*rdstrom. I was wearing the Anniversary Sale deco and brought in my new gold mini Urban to have a link taken out. I am new to watches and so asked her about some of the scratches I had gotten on the face of the silver deco. She confirmed that it was basically unavoidable but then she exchanged it for a new one! I was in shock; I hadn't even asked. I actually protested because I felt so bad but she insisted. Then she checked the price on the mini Urban and gave me a $200 price adjustment. I was shocked by the time I left - she was my personal Santa!

I am saving for Kwuait (sp?) diamond studs at next year's Anniversary Sale, so she put the adjustment on a gift card for me. Hooray!


----------



## dcguccigirl

JennieC917 said:


> That's gorgeous!
> 
> In Xmas Eve, I went into N*rdstrom. I was wearing the Anniversary Sale deco and brought in my new gold mini Urban to have a link taken out. I am new to watches and so asked her about some of the scratches I had gotten on the face of the silver deco. She confirmed that it was basically unavoidable but then she exchanged it for a new one! I was in shock; I hadn't even asked. I actually protested because I felt so bad but she insisted. Then she checked the price on the mini Urban and gave me a $200 price adjustment. I was shocked by the time I left - she was my personal Santa!
> 
> I am saving for Kwuait (sp?) diamond studs at next year's Anniversary Sale, so she put the adjustment on a gift card for me. Hooray!



WOW....that was great!  Is that where you got it from?  Their customer service is impeccable.....my favorite store!


----------



## uhpharm01

JennieC917 said:


> That's gorgeous!
> 
> In Xmas Eve, I went into N*rdstrom. I was wearing the Anniversary Sale deco and brought in my new gold mini Urban to have a link taken out. I am new to watches and so asked her about some of the scratches I had gotten on the face of the silver deco. She confirmed that it was basically unavoidable but then she exchanged it for a new one! I was in shock; I hadn't even asked. I actually protested because I felt so bad but she insisted. Then she checked the price on the mini Urban and gave me a $200 price adjustment. I was shocked by the time I left - she was my personal Santa!
> 
> I am saving for Kwuait (sp?) diamond studs at next year's Anniversary Sale, so she put the adjustment on a gift card for me. Hooray!



Thank you 

That was great customer service. Yes that was your personal Santa!


----------



## JennieC917

dcguccigirl said:


> WOW....that was great!  Is that where you got it from?  Their customer service is impeccable.....my favorite store!


Yes, it was...my favorite store too!


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

JennieC917 said:


> That's gorgeous!
> 
> In Xmas Eve, I went into N*rdstrom. I was wearing the Anniversary Sale deco and brought in my new gold mini Urban to have a link taken out. I am new to watches and so asked her about some of the scratches I had gotten on the face of the silver deco. She confirmed that it was basically unavoidable but then she exchanged it for a new one! I was in shock; I hadn't even asked. I actually protested because I felt so bad but she insisted. Then she checked the price on the mini Urban and gave me a $200 price adjustment. I was shocked by the time I left - she was my personal Santa!
> 
> I am saving for Kwuait (sp?) diamond studs at next year's Anniversary Sale, so she put the adjustment on a gift card for me. Hooray!


WOW that is beyond good customer service, I just wonder what they did with the old watch......Nordstrom is definitely great with service I love to purchase there!


----------



## EBMIC

uhpharm01 said:


> Here's my third Michele deco XL. &#128522;&#128149;


Very lovely!!!


----------



## EBMIC

Happy Holidays everyone!  I was lucky to score the Michele Ascalon watch for the holidays from my wonderful husband!


----------



## charleston-mom

EBMIC said:


> Happy Holidays everyone!  I was lucky to score the Michele Ascalon watch for the holidays from my wonderful husband!




I've never seen this. I love it!


----------



## uhpharm01

EBMIC said:


> Happy Holidays everyone!  I was lucky to score the Michele Ascalon watch for the holidays from my wonderful husband!



Congrats. Very nice purchase


----------



## uhpharm01

EBMIC said:


> Very lovely!!!



Thank you dear!


----------



## EBMIC

charleston-mom said:


> I've never seen this. I love it!


Thank you!


----------



## EBMIC

uhpharm01 said:


> Congrats. Very nice purchase


Thank you!


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

EBMIC said:


> Happy Holidays everyone!  I was lucky to score the Michele Ascalon watch for the holidays from my wonderful husband!


Very beautiful!!!


----------



## EBMIC

SamanthalovesMK said:


> Very beautiful!!!


Thank you!


----------



## uhpharm01

Has anyone here noticed that on the deco watches the whole dial isn't mother of pearl anymore?


----------



## uhpharm01

dcguccigirl said:


> Here you go EBMIC......



I love this Michele watch


----------



## CoastalCouture

EBMIC said:


> Happy Holidays everyone!  I was lucky to score the Michele Ascalon watch for the holidays from my wonderful husband!




This one's a pretty one!


----------



## EBMIC

CoastalCouture said:


> This one's a pretty one!


Thank you!!


----------



## amstevens714

uhpharm01 said:


> Has anyone here noticed that on the deco watches the whole dial isn't mother of pearl anymore?




What do you mean?


----------



## uhpharm01

amstevens714 said:


> What do you mean?


look at this Michele watch. Do you noticed that whole dial looks like it's made of mother of pearl


----------



## amstevens714

uhpharm01 said:


> look at this Michele watch




Beautiful! I'm looking at mine and while in photos it looks flat, it's mOP throughout the dial


----------



## uhpharm01

amstevens714 said:


> What do you mean?



When you look at this watch only the small round areas look like mother of pearl


----------



## uhpharm01

amstevens714 said:


> Beautiful! I'm looking at mine and while in photos it looks flat, it's mOP throughout the dial



Thanks. This photo is from another forum member


----------



## uhpharm01

amstevens714 said:


> Beautiful! I'm looking at mine and while in photos it looks flat, it's mOP throughout the dial



Okay thanks.  My vision isn't all that good.


----------



## amstevens714

uhpharm01 said:


> Thanks. This photo is from another forum member







Here is mine and the entire watch face is MOP, I find the photos to be deceiving....


----------



## uhpharm01

amstevens714 said:


> View attachment 3224207
> 
> 
> Here is mine and the entire watch face is MOP, I find the photos to be deceiving....



Okay thanks


----------



## dcguccigirl

uhpharm01 said:


> Has anyone here noticed that on the deco watches the whole dial isn't mother of pearl anymore?



I know my deco XL isn't all MOP....just the chronograph dials. Are you talking about the regular deco?


----------



## dcguccigirl

EBMIC said:


> Happy Holidays everyone!  I was lucky to score the Michele Ascalon watch for the holidays from my wonderful husband!



You got it.....Very Nice!  Love it with the original bracelet, mine didn't come with one and I use my diamond deco band.


----------



## uhpharm01

dcguccigirl said:


> I know my deco XL isn't all MOP....just the chronograph dials. Are you talking about the regular deco?



No the deco XL. I usually just look at the deco XL but I noticed how much better the whole dial on the smaller decos looked. Thank you


----------



## EBMIC

uhpharm01 said:


> look at this Michele watch. Do you noticed that whole dial looks like it's made of mother of pearl


 


Wow, looks stunning on you, rings too!!


----------



## EBMIC

amstevens714 said:


> View attachment 3224207
> 
> 
> Here is mine and the entire watch face is MOP, I find the photos to be deceiving....


 


Very lovely!


----------



## EBMIC

dcguccigirl said:


> You got it.....Very Nice!  Love it with the original bracelet, mine didn't come with one and I use my diamond deco band.




Yes, thank you! I loved yours so much!! It's unique!


----------



## uhpharm01

EBMIC said:


> Wow, looks stunning on you, rings too!!


I'm sorry this isn't my photo. This is a photo from another TPF member.  I wish the dial of my Deco XL looked like this.


----------



## amstevens714

EBMIC said:


> Very lovely!




Oh thank you


----------



## dcguccigirl

EBMIC said:


> Yes, thank you! I loved yours so much!! It's unique!



Yeah....very different, I had my eye on it for a few years and it finally popped up at WS.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

uhpharm01 said:


> look at this Michele watch. Do you noticed that whole dial looks like it's made of mother of pearl


She took a great picture, this is gorgeous especially with the rings. I notice my Deco 18 is fully MOP, but when I had the Deco XL it barely had MOP, which I didn't like.....


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

uhpharm01 said:


> Does your Michele Watch glow in the dark, meaning does it have lumi markers on the face dial? TIA


Mine glowed a few times but only the hands, and it went away quite quick, not sure why but it doesn't light up like the one you pictured.....


----------



## uhpharm01

SamanthalovesMK said:


> She took a great picture, this is gorgeous especially with the rings. I notice my Deco 18 is fully MOP, but when I had the Deco XL it barely had MOP, which I didn't like.....



My Deco XL is the same way it barley had any MOP either. All three of mines are like that. 

Yes her photo is gorgeous with the rings and full MOP.


----------



## amstevens714

uhpharm01 said:


> My Deco XL is the same way it barley had any MOP either. All three of mines are like that.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes her photo is gorgeous with the rings and full MOP.



Here is a different picture of the same watch, I really think the lighting can make at least a little bit of a difference






Other lighting


----------



## uhpharm01

amstevens714 said:


> Here is a different picture of the same watch, I really think the lighting can make at least a little bit of a difference
> 
> 
> View attachment 3224936
> 
> 
> 
> Other lighting
> 
> View attachment 3224938



Thank you


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

uhpharm01 said:


> My Deco XL is the same way it barley had any MOP either. All three of mines are like that.
> 
> Yes her photo is gorgeous with the rings and full MOP.


It may be something with the Deco XL. But I saw your pics of it on your arm (the two tone with diamonds) and although I didn't see much MOP it looked really good on you


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

amstevens714 said:


> Here is a different picture of the same watch, I really think the lighting can make at least a little bit of a difference
> 
> 
> View attachment 3224936
> 
> 
> 
> Other lighting
> 
> View attachment 3224938


I purchased this one and the MOP was beautiful, I ended up giving it to my mother for her B-day but its a really gorgeous MOP


----------



## uhpharm01

SamanthalovesMK said:


> It may be something with the Deco XL. But I saw your pics of it on your arm (the two tone with diamonds) and although I didn't see much MOP it looked really good on you



Thank you. Still love my deco XL.


----------



## amstevens714

SamanthalovesMK said:


> I purchased this one and the MOP was beautiful, I ended up giving it to my mother for her B-day but its a really gorgeous MOP




Oh thank you  I really love the watch. So much that I have a blue MOP deco coming hah. They are addictive!


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

amstevens714 said:


> Oh thank you  I really love the watch. So much that I have a blue MOP deco coming hah. They are addictive!


Please post a pic when you get it, I have heard of this but never saw this in real life


----------



## amstevens714

SamanthalovesMK said:


> Please post a pic when you get it, I have heard of this but never saw this in real life




Will do [emoji7]


----------



## uhpharm01

amstevens714 said:


> will do [emoji7]



I can't wait to see it &#128077;


----------



## EBMIC

Here is my small Michele watch collection!
Ascalon, XL Deco, blue face deco


----------



## uhpharm01

EBMIC said:


> Here is my small Michele watch collection!
> Ascalon, XL Deco, blue face deco



Beautiful collection.


----------



## EBMIC

uhpharm01 said:


> Beautiful collection.


Thank you!  I can't wait to see your collection too!!


----------



## amstevens714

EBMIC said:


> Here is my small Michele watch collection!
> Ascalon, XL Deco, blue face deco




You should post a pic of the blue deco


----------



## EBMIC

amstevens714 said:


> You should post a pic of the blue deco


Will do!


----------



## EBMIC

Here is the blue face Deco with 18mm band.


----------



## amstevens714

EBMIC said:


> Here is the blue face Deco with 18mm band.




Gorgeous!!! Thank you for posting


----------



## uhpharm01

EBMIC said:


> Thank you!  I can't wait to see your collection too!!


Will Do!!


----------



## EBMIC

amstevens714 said:


> Gorgeous!!! Thank you for posting


My pleasure!


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

EBMIC said:


> Here is my small Michele watch collection!
> Ascalon, XL Deco, blue face deco


great collection! I like that blue, I have been wanting to see the Deco light blue MOP to compare, but there is something about that blue....


----------



## EBMIC

SamanthalovesMK said:


> great collection! I like that blue, I have been wanting to see the Deco light blue MOP to compare, but there is something about that blue....


Thank you, yes, it is a very gorgeous blue!!


----------



## dcguccigirl

EBMIC said:


> Here is my small Michele watch collection!
> Ascalon, XL Deco, blue face deco



Very Nice collection....I really like the blue deco!


----------



## EBMIC

dcguccigirl said:


> Very Nice collection....I really like the blue deco!


 


Thank you!  Maybe you can post your Michele family too?!


----------



## dcguccigirl

EBMIC said:


> Thank you!  Maybe you can post your Michele family too?!


Hey EBMIC....I posted it like mid November, I'll see if I can repost.


----------



## uhpharm01

Here is my Michele Deco XL family. Thank you for letting me share them with all of you. 
SS Deco XL, TT deco XL and TT with diamonds deco XL


----------



## uhpharm01

EBMIC said:


> Thank you!  Maybe you can post your Michele family too?!



Hi EBMIC I just posted my Michele watch family up online


----------



## amstevens714

uhpharm01 said:


> Here is my Michele Deco XL family. Thank you for letting me share them with all of you.
> 
> SS Deco XL, TT deco XL and TT with diamonds deco XL




Very nice collection!


----------



## uhpharm01

amstevens714 said:


> Very nice collection!



Thank you


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

uhpharm01 said:


> Here is my Michele Deco XL family. Thank you for letting me share them with all of you.
> SS Deco XL, TT deco XL and TT with diamonds deco XL


Beautiful! Have you worn any one of them out yet? Looks like they still have the plastic


----------



## uhpharm01

SamanthalovesMK said:


> Beautiful! Have you worn any one of them out yet? Looks like they still have the plastic


Thank you! 
Lol. No not yet. The stainless one I just got last week. Lol. I really should try to wear them soon. Life's too short


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

uhpharm01 said:


> Thank you!
> Lol. No not yet. The stainless one I just got last week. Lol. I really should try to wear them soon. Life's too short


Lol, I feel you, I have four Michele and only have worn two.... I enjoy looking at them though lol


----------



## EBMIC

uhpharm01 said:


> Here is my Michele Deco XL family. Thank you for letting me share them with all of you.
> SS Deco XL, TT deco XL and TT with diamonds deco XL


I love it!  Thank you for sharing!!!


----------



## EBMIC

dcguccigirl said:


> Hey EBMIC....I posted it like mid November, I'll see if I can repost.


Ok!


----------



## uhpharm01

EBMIC said:


> I love it!  Thank you for sharing!!!



Thank you!! I happy to share my collection


----------



## dcguccigirl

EBMIC said:


> Thank you!  Maybe you can post your Michele family too?!



EBMIC....it's not letting me repost (idk why) but it's on page 190 at the bottom, very last post.


----------



## uhpharm01

EBMIC said:


> Thank you!  Maybe you can post your Michele family too?!



Here's a photo of dcguccigirl's Michele watch collection 

@dcguccigirl you have a great collection.


----------



## amstevens714

uhpharm01 said:


> Here's a photo of dcguccigirl's Michele watch collection
> 
> @dcguccigirl you have a great collection.




WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That's amazing!


----------



## uhpharm01

^^+1


----------



## amstevens714

Okay - it arrived - and I AM IN LOVE! Please excuse how weird this photo makes my arm look lol!


----------



## EBMIC

dcguccigirl said:


> EBMIC....it's not letting me repost (idk why) but it's on page 190 at the bottom, very last post.


Wow, great collection!!


----------



## EBMIC

uhpharm01 said:


> Here's a photo of dcguccigirl's Michele watch collection
> 
> @dcguccigirl you have a great collection.


Thank you for re-posting the photo.  This is an amazing collection!!!


----------



## EBMIC

amstevens714 said:


> Okay - it arrived - and I AM IN LOVE! Please excuse how weird this photo makes my arm look lol!
> 
> View attachment 3227925
> 
> View attachment 3227927


Absolutely stunning!!


----------



## CaribeanQueen

amstevens714 said:


> Okay - it arrived - and I AM IN LOVE! Please excuse how weird this photo makes my arm look lol!
> 
> View attachment 3227925
> 
> View attachment 3227927




This is gorgeous.  Where did you find it. I've been searching for this one and missed out on one on eBay.


----------



## EBMIC

CaribeanQueen said:


> This is gorgeous.  Where did you find it. I've been searching for this one and missed out on one on eBay.


There is a blue face deco on Michele.com on sale


----------



## uhpharm01

EBMIC said:


> Thank you for re-posting the photo.  This is an amazing collection!!!



You're welcome. I'm happy to help out


----------



## amstevens714

EBMIC said:


> There is a blue face deco on Michele.com on sale




Oh my gosh - I can't believe it's there lol... I literally stalked NM for months waiting for it to be back in stock. 

I love that gold on gold deco!


----------



## dcguccigirl

uhpharm01 said:


> Here's a photo of dcguccigirl's Michele watch collection
> 
> @dcguccigirl you have a great collection.



Thanks Uhpharm01.....I couldn't upload the pic from my phone!


----------



## dcguccigirl

amstevens714 said:


> WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> That's amazing!



Thanks!


----------



## dcguccigirl

amstevens714 said:


> Okay - it arrived - and I AM IN LOVE! Please excuse how weird this photo makes my arm look lol!
> 
> View attachment 3227925
> 
> View attachment 3227927



Very Nice....love the blue MOP!


----------



## dcguccigirl

EBMIC said:


> Wow, great collection!!



Thanks!


----------



## uhpharm01

dcguccigirl said:


> Thanks Uhpharm01.....I couldn't upload the pic from my phone!



You're welcome!!


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

amstevens714 said:


> Okay - it arrived - and I AM IN LOVE! Please excuse how weird this photo makes my arm look lol!
> 
> View attachment 3227925
> 
> View attachment 3227927


Love this, I had this blue and returned, I kind of regret it. I been wondering what the light blue mop would look like. This is a gorgeous blue!!


----------



## amstevens714

SamanthalovesMK said:


> Love this, I had this blue and returned, I kind of regret it. I been wondering what the light blue mop would look like. This is a gorgeous blue!!




So funny - I bought it, compared it to my white mop (thought that would be more versatile), and returned the blue. I couldn't stop thinking about it, lol, and finally found it again.


----------



## JennieC917

amstevens714 said:


> Okay - it arrived - and I AM IN LOVE! Please excuse how weird this photo makes my arm look lol!
> 
> View attachment 3227925
> 
> View attachment 3227927



So pretty, congrats! I love that rich royal blue shade.


----------



## EBMIC

Happy New Year everyone!!!
I stopped into my local WS Outlet and found this Michele Urban Square.  Thoughts?


----------



## uhpharm01

EBMIC said:


> Happy New Year everyone!!!
> I stopped into my local WS Outlet and found this Michele Urban.  Thoughts?



Congrats


----------



## EBMIC

uhpharm01 said:


> Congrats


Thank you!  I think it's a keeper!!


----------



## uhpharm01

EBMIC said:


> Thank you!  I think it's a keeper!!



Yes definitely!!&#128522;


----------



## EBMIC

uhpharm01 said:


> Yes definitely!!&#128522;


Yes, LOL!!


----------



## dcguccigirl

EBMIC said:


> Happy New Year everyone!!!
> I stopped into my local WS Outlet and found this Michele Urban Square.  Thoughts?



Love it.....that was my first Michele!


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

EBMIC said:


> Happy New Year everyone!!!
> I stopped into my local WS Outlet and found this Michele Urban Square.  Thoughts?


I like this one as a everyday watch! Great pick


----------



## EBMIC

dcguccigirl said:


> Love it.....that was my first Michele!


Thank you!


----------



## EBMIC

SamanthalovesMK said:


> I like this one as a everyday watch! Great pick


Thank you!


----------



## dcguccigirl

EBMIC said:


> Thank you!


Here's the black Urban!


----------



## EBMIC

dcguccigirl said:


> Here's the black Urban!


Thank you!  That looks beautiful on you!!!


----------



## skyqueen

dcguccigirl said:


> Here's the black Urban!


Goes great with your rings!


----------



## uhpharm01

dcguccigirl said:


> Here's the black Urban!



Very nice


----------



## dcguccigirl

skyqueen said:


> Goes great with your rings!



Thanks!


----------



## dcguccigirl

uhpharm01 said:


> Very nice



Thanks!


----------



## dcguccigirl

EBMIC said:


> Thank you!  That looks beautiful on you!!!



Thank You!!!!  When I got this, I sold my black MOP Deco....love this size of the Urban.


----------



## EBMIC

dcguccigirl said:


> Thank You!!!!  When I got this, I sold my black MOP Deco....love this size of the Urban.




That is next on my wish list!!!


----------



## VegasCyn

dcguccigirl said:


> Here's the black Urban!


Love the look of your Urban with the stainless steel bracelet. I have the same watch but they didn't have the stainless bracelet in inventory when I bought mine so I paired it with a patent strap. The patent gives it a different look, but I prefer the stainless and after seeing yours I will definitely have to invest in the stainless bracelet. Thanks for sharing your Urban with us.


----------



## SassNBags

Hi All

Here's my deco


----------



## uhpharm01

SassNBags said:


> Hi All
> 
> Here's my deco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3230649



Very nice


----------



## EBMIC

SassNBags said:


> Hi All
> 
> Here's my deco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3230649


Wow. Stunning!!!


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

SassNBags said:


> Hi All
> 
> Here's my deco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3230649


nice, is this custom?


----------



## SassNBags

SamanthalovesMK said:


> nice, is this custom?


thank you

it isn't custom. Off 5th had them a few months back.


----------



## dcguccigirl

VegasCyn said:


> Love the look of your Urban with the stainless steel bracelet. I have the same watch but they didn't have the stainless bracelet in inventory when I bought mine so I paired it with a patent strap. The patent gives it a different look, but I prefer the stainless and after seeing yours I will definitely have to invest in the stainless bracelet. Thanks for sharing your Urban with us.



Thanks VegasCyn. I have a black patent strap too and wear it when I'm dressing up....I like the look of the patent bands too!


----------



## dcguccigirl

SassNBags said:


> Hi All
> 
> Here's my deco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3230649



That's Very Pretty!!!!  I've seen that at my local WS and NR, it's breathtaking!


----------



## SassNBags

thanks everyone


----------



## WillstarveforLV

SassNBags said:


> Hi All
> 
> Here's my deco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3230649



Wow! congrats! is this a discontinued model? May I ask how many diamonds and CT TW?


----------



## Michelle1x

SassNBags said:


> thank you
> 
> it isn't custom. Off 5th had them a few months back.



I think I have the same one.  Was that the one with the green alligator band?


----------



## SassNBags

Michelle1x said:


> I think I have the same one.  Was that the one with the green alligator band?




Yes, that's it


----------



## TraGiv

SassNBags said:


> Hi All
> 
> Here's my deco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3230649




Beautiful!  Congratulations!


----------



## Michelle1x

SassNBags said:


> Yes, that's it



Yep, here is the link for any interested.  316 diamonds, 1.84 cw.
http://www.lastcall.com/MICHELE-Deco-Pave-Alligator-Watch-Green/prod27890007/p.prod

This watch had an extremely expensive list price but was marked down aggressively when I bought it, all due to the green band I think.  I swapped the band for a bracelet and voila, a beautiful watch.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

Yeah this is gorgeous and has soon much bling! Love it, congrats to both of you ladies


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Michelle1x said:


> Yep, here is the link for any interested.  *316 diamonds, 1.84 cw.*
> http://www.lastcall.com/MICHELE-Deco-Pave-Alligator-Watch-Green/prod27890007/p.prod
> 
> This watch had an extremely expensive list price but was marked down aggressively when I bought it, all due to the green band I think.  I swapped the band for a bracelet and voila, a beautiful watch.


 
WOW!! I tried to link but it is now n/a. I am curious what was the original price vs. final sale price if you don't mind? I am sure it looked gorgeous too with the green band too!
Congrats - it sounds like a deal of the century!


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

Michelle1x said:


> I think I have the same one.  Was that the one with the green alligator band?


I thought yours was the deco moderne? I wish I could have all these diamonds on mine with a lavender dial, you ladies have such a lovely watch!!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

So just picked this Michele Art of Deco watch; has 252 diamonds and .96 CT TW


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Here it is with the black patent strap that I bought for the watch head


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

WillstarveforLV said:


> Here it is with the black patent strap that I bought for the watch head


I saw this one at watch station, I was contemplating getting it.... Beautiful!


----------



## Michelle1x

SamanthalovesMK said:


> I thought yours was the deco moderne? I wish I could have all these diamonds on mine with a lavender dial, you ladies have such a lovely watch!![/QUO
> 
> I bought the deco moderne as a wedding gift for a family member (in April).  Picture below.
> 
> Which Michele watch has a lavender dial?


----------



## EBMIC

WillstarveforLV said:


> Here it is with the black patent strap that I bought for the watch head


Very nice!  Congrats!


----------



## EBMIC

Michelle1x said:


> SamanthalovesMK said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought yours was the deco moderne? I wish I could have all these diamonds on mine with a lavender dial, you ladies have such a lovely watch!![/QUO
> 
> I bought the deco moderne as a wedding gift for a family member (in April).  Picture below.
> 
> Which Michele watch has a lavender dial?
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!  That's a nice watch!
Click to expand...


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

Oh what a nice gift! I was saying I wish my deco lavender MOP dial had all the diamonds on the side like the one you ladies have


----------



## WillstarveforLV

SamanthalovesMK said:


> I saw this one at watch station, I was contemplating getting it.... Beautiful!





EBMIC said:


> Very nice!  Congrats!



Thank you both! I did get it at watch station. Been also eyeing a blue serein diamond chrono 18mm but WS nor do I have any straps to match it. Plus it had less diamonds than the Art of Deco and was more $$$.


----------



## dcguccigirl

WillstarveforLV said:


> So just picked this Michele Art of Deco watch; has 252 diamonds and .96 CT TW



Nice, Congrats ...I've seen that at my local WS.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

dcguccigirl said:


> Nice, Congrats ...I've seen that at my local WS.


 
Thank you!


----------



## EBMIC

SamanthalovesMK said:


> It is half the original price, I haven't picked it up yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3187198


This is pretty.


----------



## Marionpasadena

Very excited to have been able to purchase this limited ed diamond deco. It has pave diamonds on one side and also on the watch ends. I admired this for a long time and finally I was able to buy one!!


----------



## Marionpasadena

WillstarveforLV said:


> WOW!! I tried to link but it is now n/a. I am curious what was the original price vs. final sale price if you don't mind? I am sure it looked gorgeous too with the green band too!
> Congrats - it sounds like a deal of the century!




Fabulous!! How lucky to have found it at Neiman's Last Call! I found mine through a seller I've bought from before on eBay


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

EBMIC said:


> This is pretty.


I returned it for the one with diamonds,,I always wanted the one with diamonds! I literally haven't worn my other Michele's, thinking about returning one of them.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

Marionpasadena said:


> Very excited to have been able to purchase this limited ed diamond deco. It has pave diamonds on one side and also on the watch ends. I admired this for a long time and finally I was able to buy one!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3235720
> View attachment 3235721
> View attachment 3235722
> View attachment 3235723


Great pics! This is a gorgeous watch, where did u get yours?


----------



## Marionpasadena

SamanthalovesMK: I bought it from a seller on eBay. I've bought from him before and he happened to have one!!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Marionpasadena said:


> Very excited to have been able to purchase this limited ed diamond deco. It has pave diamonds on one side and also on the watch ends. I admired this for a long time and finally I was able to buy one!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3235720
> View attachment 3235721
> View attachment 3235722
> View attachment 3235723



Beautiful!! Congrats and look at all those diamonds!


----------



## dcguccigirl

SamanthalovesMK said:


> I returned it for the one with diamonds,,I always wanted the one with diamonds! I literally haven't worn my other Michele's, thinking about returning one of them.



I told you that was right choice, I knew you would love it.....it something about that diamond Deco!


----------



## Michelle1x

Marionpasadena said:


> Very excited to have been able to purchase this limited ed diamond deco. It has pave diamonds on one side and also on the watch ends. I admired this for a long time and finally I was able to buy one!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3235720
> View attachment 3235721
> View attachment 3235722
> View attachment 3235723



That one is slightly different than the green band one.  It may even have MORE diamonds, LOL.  The green band deco has the pave around the perimeter and on the sides, but only of the edges of the band.  Yours seems to have pave on the band links themselves.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

dcguccigirl said:


> I told you that was right choice, I knew you would love it.....it something about that diamond Deco!


Yup and you were right about that and the three link bracelet. This watch has become my everyday, for meetings I still use my serein bc it's beautiful and understated.


----------



## uhpharm01

Marionpasadena said:


> Very excited to have been able to purchase this limited ed diamond deco. It has pave diamonds on one side and also on the watch ends. I admired this for a long time and finally I was able to buy one!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3235720
> View attachment 3235721
> View attachment 3235722
> View attachment 3235723



Very nice watch congrats


----------



## Marionpasadena

Michelle1x said:


> That one is slightly different than the green band one.  It may even have MORE diamonds, LOL.  The green band deco has the pave around the perimeter and on the sides, but only of the edges of the band.  Yours seems to have pave on the band links themselves.




Yes the band has diamonds too. The watch just came with a plain stainless bracelet. I had this one with diamonds already. I think they still make it. I bought mine on eBay a while ago pre-owned. It really "blings it up!" LOL!


----------



## CaribeanQueen

Help!! Has anyone seen this combo of the Michele watch? I missed out on this one from eBay.  I would love to add it to my collection 
.


----------



## EBMIC

SamanthalovesMK said:


> I returned it for the one with diamonds,,I always wanted the one with diamonds! I literally haven't worn my other Michele's, thinking about returning one of them.


Can never go wrong with diamonds!!!


----------



## EBMIC

Marionpasadena said:


> Very excited to have been able to purchase this limited ed diamond deco. It has pave diamonds on one side and also on the watch ends. I admired this for a long time and finally I was able to buy one!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3235720
> View attachment 3235721
> View attachment 3235722
> View attachment 3235723


Stunning!!!!!


----------



## EBMIC

SamanthalovesMK said:


> Added the 3 link bracelet to the lavender diamond deco, and I love it!


This is pretty!!!


----------



## dcguccigirl

Marionpasadena said:


> Very excited to have been able to purchase this limited ed diamond deco. It has pave diamonds on one side and also on the watch ends. I admired this for a long time and finally I was able to buy one!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3235720
> View attachment 3235721
> View attachment 3235722
> View attachment 3235723



Lucky You....That's a beauty, it's all the way bling'd out!


----------



## Brennamom

SamanthalovesMK said:


> Yes! I got the rose gold leather band, but still can't get that bracelet out of my head, I just know it will be a wow factor with it. I just wish I could find a deal lol



Hi! I just picked up that exact face on clearance at The Rack (total psychic shopping/not looking for anything lunchtime trip, LOL). Strange that they only had the face, I've never seen that there before, only complete watches...

Do you have a pic of it with that strap?  Thanks!


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

Brennamom said:


> Hi! I just picked up that exact face on clearance at The Rack (total psychic shopping/not looking for anything lunchtime trip, LOL). Strange that they only had the face, I've never seen that there before, only complete watches...
> 
> Do you have a pic of it with that strap?  Thanks!


It's #2899 pg 194 if you want to see it. It truly looks better in person, lucky you got it on clearance for a good price!


----------



## Brennamom

SamanthalovesMK said:


> It's #2899 pg 194 if you want to see it. It truly looks better in person, lucky you got it on clearance for a good price!



Beautiful! Thanks. The face is 18mm as is most of my Micheles, so I put my SS on it. Pretty jazzed!


----------



## VegasCyn

My black Urban with red patent strap.


----------



## CaribeanQueen

I was searching for blue face watch with gold and came upon jelly watch at NR and the Deco at OffSaks, I will change out the white to a navy strap and will return the jelly.


----------



## uhpharm01

VegasCyn said:


> My black Urban with red patent strap.



Very nice watch


----------



## uhpharm01

CaribeanQueen said:


> I was searching for blue face watch with gold and came upon jelly watch at NR and the Deco at OffSaks, I will change out the white to a navy strap and will return the jelly.
> 
> View attachment 3243174
> 
> 
> View attachment 3243167



So unique. Blue dial. Congrats. Enjoy.


----------



## EBMIC

Brennamom said:


> Beautiful! Thanks. The face is 18mm as is most of my Micheles, so I put my SS on it. Pretty jazzed!


Very nice!!!


----------



## EBMIC

VegasCyn said:


> My black Urban with red patent strap.


Stunning!!


----------



## EBMIC

CaribeanQueen said:


> I was searching for blue face watch with gold and came upon jelly watch at NR and the Deco at OffSaks, I will change out the white to a navy strap and will return the jelly.
> 
> View attachment 3243174
> 
> 
> View attachment 3243167


Love the blue!!


----------



## dcguccigirl

VegasCyn said:


> My black Urban with red patent strap.



Very Nice, love the look....I wore my black Urban with the red strap the other day!


----------



## dcguccigirl

CaribeanQueen said:


> I was searching for blue face watch with gold and came upon jelly watch at NR and the Deco at OffSaks, I will change out the white to a navy strap and will return the jelly.
> 
> View attachment 3243174
> 
> 
> View attachment 3243167



I like the blue.....I'm trying to find a blue diamond deco but need it for a really good price.


----------



## VegasCyn

EBMIC said:


> Stunning!!


Thank you!


----------



## VegasCyn

dcguccigirl said:


> Very Nice, love the look....I wore my black Urban with the red strap the other day!


Thanks dcguccigirl! &#128522;


----------



## VegasCyn

uhpharm01 said:


> Very nice watch


Thank you!


----------



## CaribeanQueen

I stumbled across these 2.  Which one?  


Or the two-tone


----------



## EBMIC

CaribeanQueen said:


> I stumbled across these 2.  Which one?
> View attachment 3244074
> 
> Or the two-tone
> View attachment 3244075


Oh, both are pretty!  I like the TT diamond one!


----------



## Michelle1x

CaribeanQueen said:


> I stumbled across these 2.  Which one?
> View attachment 3244074
> 
> Or the two-tone
> View attachment 3244075



Haha this thread is going to say the 2-tone diamond.... 

Thats the urban coquette, a very nice petite watch.  The 2-tone looks good with the plain gold or silver bracelet also.


----------



## Brennamom

Michelle1x said:


> Haha this thread is going to say the 2-tone diamond....
> 
> Thats the urban coquette, a very nice petite watch.  The 2-tone looks good with the plain gold or silver bracelet also.



I'm going to say non-diamond if you're using it as everyday watch. I have it in SS and I love it!


----------



## CaribeanQueen

I bought the gold one[emoji7][emoji7][emoji16]


----------



## Michelle1x

Brennamom said:


> Beautiful! Thanks. The face is 18mm as is most of my Micheles, so I put my SS on it. Pretty jazzed!



So..... an ongoing theme on this thread is whether it is possible to pair a rose gold CSX with a stainless steel bracelet (vs the rose gold bracelet or the 2-tone and RG bracelet).

It looks like you have a rose gold CSX and a standard stainless steel bracelet... and it works, right?  Looks nice in the picture.


----------



## Michelle1x

Interesting watch on sale on the michele website


----------



## Brennamom

Michelle1x said:


> So..... an ongoing theme on this thread is whether it is possible to pair a rose gold CSX with a stainless steel bracelet (vs the rose gold bracelet or the 2-tone and RG bracelet).
> 
> It looks like you have a rose gold CSX and a standard stainless steel bracelet... and it works, right?  Looks nice in the picture.



HI! I think it works because only the face is RG. The "arms" that attach to the bracelet is SS. If they were RG it wouldn't work, or would only work with a 2-tone. KWIM?

Also, my wrist is small, so you really only see the face when checking the time, the bracelet doesn't really show.

I'm super happy it worked out!


----------



## Brennamom

CaribeanQueen said:


> I bought the gold one[emoji7][emoji7][emoji16]



Congrats! You won't regret it.


----------



## Brennamom

Michelle1x said:


> Interesting watch on sale on the michele website



I don't really like the current "busy" faces. Too hard to tell the time with some of them. Beautiful as they are, they still have to be functional for me to consider them.


----------



## Molls

VegasCyn said:


> My black Urban with red patent strap.




LOVE this!!!


----------



## VegasCyn

Molls said:


> LOVE this!!!


Thank you!!


----------



## EBMIC

Happy Monday!  
I exchanged my blue deco 18mm to a blue diamond deco 18mm.. Love it!  
Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## dcguccigirl

EBMIC said:


> Happy Monday!
> I exchanged my blue deco 18mm to a blue diamond deco 18mm.. Love it!
> Thank you for letting me share.



Very Pretty....I need that in my life. &#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## uhpharm01

EBMIC said:


> Happy Monday!
> I exchanged my blue deco 18mm to a blue diamond deco 18mm.. Love it!
> Thank you for letting me share.


Very nice


----------



## EBMIC

dcguccigirl said:


> Very Pretty....I need that in my life. &#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;


Thank you!


----------



## EBMIC

uhpharm01 said:


> Very nice


Thank you!


----------



## CaribeanQueen

EBMIC said:


> Happy Monday!
> 
> I exchanged my blue deco 18mm to a blue diamond deco 18mm.. Love it!
> 
> Thank you for letting me share.




I love it[emoji7][emoji7].  Congrats


----------



## EBMIC

CaribeanQueen said:


> I love it[emoji7][emoji7].  Congrats


Thank you!!


----------



## EBMIC

CaribeanQueen said:


> I love it[emoji7][emoji7].  Congrats


Thank you!


----------



## VegasCyn

EBMIC said:


> Happy Monday!
> I exchanged my blue deco 18mm to a blue diamond deco 18mm.. Love it!
> Thank you for letting me share.


I like!!


----------



## EBMIC

VegasCyn said:


> I like!!


Thank you!


----------



## fashionaddict11

Ladies, how tight do you wear your Michele watches? I just bought a CSX watch yesterday and got it sized, but it felt too loose. When I asked the SA to take out one more link it got really tight. It did not hurt my wrist, but just hugged it very closely. Now I am wondering what the fit should be like.


----------



## EBMIC

fashionaddict11 said:


> Ladies, how tight do you wear your Michele watches? I just bought a CSX watch yesterday and got it sized, but it felt too loose. When I asked the SA to take out one more link it got really tight. It did not hurt my wrist, but just hugged it very closely. Now I am wondering what the fit should be like.


Congratulations on your purchase!  I wear mine so that I have some give.


----------



## fashionaddict11

EBMIC said:


> Congratulations on your purchase!  I wear mine so that I have some give.



Thank you, I probably should keep it as is and not make it tighter. I just don't like it how it's constantly going up and down my wrist. Here is a photo of my new addition


----------



## EBMIC

fashionaddict11 said:


> Thank you, I probably should keep it as is and not make it tighter. I just don't like it how it's constantly going up and down my wrist. Here is a photo of my new addition


Stunning!!!


----------



## skyqueen

fashionaddict11 said:


> Thank you, I probably should keep it as is and not make it tighter. I just don't like it how it's constantly going up and down my wrist. Here is a photo of my new addition




Perfect with your bracelet!


----------



## dcguccigirl

fashionaddict11 said:


> Thank you, I probably should keep it as is and not make it tighter. I just don't like it how it's constantly going up and down my wrist. Here is a photo of my new addition



Pretty!!!! I would size it so doesn't move much. I wear mine so it doesn't move but not super tight just to keep it from getting scratched up.


----------



## Michelle1x

fashionaddict11 said:


> Thank you, I probably should keep it as is and not make it tighter. I just don't like it how it's constantly going up and down my wrist. Here is a photo of my new addition



That looks a little too loose to me to be honest, I'd take link out.


----------



## fashionaddict11

Michelle1x said:


> That looks a little too loose to me to be honest, I'd take link out.



You are right, this is a photo from before it was taken in Here is what it looks like now, do you think it sits too low on my wrist?


----------



## Michelle1x

fashionaddict11 said:


> You are right, this is a photo from before it was taken in Here is what it looks like now, do you think it sits too low on my wrist?



Perfect now!  

Of course it really just depends on what is comfortable for you.


----------



## Shopgirl1996

fashionaddict11 said:


> You are right, this is a photo from before it was taken in Here is what it looks like now, do you think it sits too low on my wrist?



Looks really good on you. I have mine like that, too. If I took out one more link it would be too tight. 

Also, if the weather gets a little warmer, your wrist might expand a little and you don't want your watch to be too tight.


----------



## fashionaddict11

Shopgirl1996 said:


> Looks really good on you. I have mine like that, too. If I took out one more link it would be too tight.
> 
> Also, if the weather gets a little warmer, your wrist might expand a little and you don't want your watch to be too tight.



Thanks for the advice, better to have it a little loose than too tight!


----------



## EBMIC

fashionaddict11 said:


> You are right, this is a photo from before it was taken in Here is what it looks like now, do you think it sits too low on my wrist?


looks perfect on you!!


----------



## dcguccigirl

Thanks to EMBIC......LOL, I have broken the pact with myself for no new watches this year!  I have found a Blue MOP at really great price. I'm so use to wearing bigger faces, I gotta get use to the size and hoping it doesn't look too small on my wrist.


----------



## dcguccigirl

dcguccigirl said:


> Thanks to EMBIC......LOL, I have broken the pact with myself for no new watches this year!  I have found a Blue MOP at really great price. I'm so use to wearing bigger faces, I gotta get use to the size and hoping it doesn't look too small on my wrist.


Here's a different view on my wrist.


----------



## skyqueen

dcguccigirl said:


> Here's a different view on my wrist.


The blue face really "pops"...congrats!


----------



## uhpharm01

dcguccigirl said:


> Here's a different view on my wrist.



That looks great.


----------



## dcguccigirl

skyqueen said:


> The blue face really "pops"...congrats!



Thanks!!!


----------



## dcguccigirl

uhpharm01 said:


> That looks great.



Thank You!!!!


----------



## VegasCyn

dcguccigirl said:


> Here's a different view on my wrist.


The watch is beautiful on you and no it is NOT too small!


----------



## EBMIC

dcguccigirl said:


> Here's a different view on my wrist.


OMG!  That looks amazing on you!! I think it's perfect!!


----------



## pjrufus

For those of you not too sure about the right number of links to add or remove, I have found it's very easy to size the bracelets myself. When I received my first Michele, I was too impatient to wait for a trip to the jeweler to size it, wanting to wear it right away. I use a dull-ended needle to pop out the pins, make note of which direction they go, add or remove a link, replace the pin, use a small hammer-like tool to lightly tap it gently into position, use a soft cloth over the hammer so you don't scratch the bracelet.

They do sell tools for watch link removal on Amazon, but you really don't need one, if you can substitute with things around the house. There are also lots of you tube videos on removing watch links if you want to watch how it's done.

I have since sized all my Michele's myself. One I got it right the first time, another I wore it tighter for awhile, then decided I liked it a bit looser.

Love all the photos of your new watches, trying hard not to buy anymore right now, but I would like a smallish gold one in the future.


----------



## dcguccigirl

VegasCyn said:


> The watch is beautiful on you and no it is NOT too small!



Thanks!!!


----------



## dcguccigirl

EBMIC said:


> OMG!  That looks amazing on you!! I think it's perfect!!



Thanks......I'm glad I saw your post, that's been on my list and price was GREAT!


----------



## dcguccigirl

pjrufus said:


> For those of you not too sure about the right number of links to add or remove, I have found it's very easy to size the bracelets myself. When I received my first Michele, I was too impatient to wait for a trip to the jeweler to size it, wanting to wear it right away. I use a dull-ended needle to pop out the pins, make note of which direction they go, add or remove a link, replace the pin, use a small hammer-like tool to lightly tap it gently into position, use a soft cloth over the hammer so you don't scratch the bracelet.
> 
> They do sell tools for watch link removal on Amazon, but you really don't need one, if you can substitute with things around the house. There are also lots of you tube videos on removing watch links if you want to watch how it's done.
> 
> I have since sized all my Michele's myself. One I got it right the first time, another I wore it tighter for awhile, then decided I liked it a bit looser.
> 
> Love all the photos of your new watches, trying hard not to buy anymore right now, but I would like a smallish gold one in the future.



Thanks for the info....I hate to wait too and my friend told me about a kit he got with his Invicta Watch.


----------



## Michelle1x

dcguccigirl said:


> Thanks to EMBIC......LOL, I have broken the pact with myself for no new watches this year!  I have found a Blue MOP at really great price. I'm so use to wearing bigger faces, I gotta get use to the size and hoping it doesn't look too small on my wrist.



Looks like you have the deco diamond bracelet also.  I've looked at that.. a little worried about the diamonds on the bracelet, banging them up etc.  How do  you like it?  It looks great with the watch!


----------



## dcguccigirl

Michelle1x said:


> Looks like you have the deco diamond bracelet also.  I've looked at that.. a little worried about the diamonds on the bracelet, banging them up etc.  How do  you like it?  It looks great with the watch!



Yep....I've had it for a few years now and no issues with the diamonds. I like the bracelet so much that when I sold my two decos I kept the band because I didn't want to part with it just in case I found another unique deco face and I also use it on my Ascalon.


----------



## Michelle1x

dcguccigirl said:


> Yep....I've had it for a few years now and no issues with the diamonds. I like the bracelet so much that when I sold my two decos I kept the band because I didn't want to part with it just in case I found another unique deco face and I also use it on my Ascalon.



yeah those diamond deco bracelets are a special purchase and sometimes more expensive than the watches.  But what I like about them is, you can buy a non-diamond deco and pair it with the diamond band and have a moderately dressed up watch, wearable to work and other venues.  Those diamond bracelets are expensive though, the cheapest is $800 retail and there is only one seller selling one on ebay for $500 (not sure how reputable he is).  I have a hard time parting with that $$ just for a bracelet - I always want a watch - but I think in the end it will be worth it.


----------



## dcguccigirl

Michelle1x said:


> yeah those diamond deco bracelets are a special purchase and sometimes more expensive than the watches.  But what I like about them is, you can buy a non-diamond deco and pair it with the diamond band and have a moderately dressed up watch, wearable to work and other venues.  Those diamond bracelets are expensive though, the cheapest is $800 retail and there is only one seller selling one on ebay for $500 (not sure how reputable he is).  I have a hard time parting with that $$ just for a bracelet - I always want a watch - but I think in the end it will be worth it.



Yeah they are expensive but I only paid $300, it was the older style that first came out. I can't see spending that for just the band when you can get a diamond watch for half that price. So that's why I couldn't rid of it and now I'm glad I kept it because of the new blue deco., don't have to buy a SS bracelet.


----------



## Brennamom

If your Michele rep tells you that your trunk show LE with only 50 made is special and will never make it to the outlet, don't believe them. They lie. #fml.


----------



## EBMIC

Brennamom said:


> If your Michele rep tells you that your trunk show LE with only 50 made is special and will never make it to the outlet, don't believe them. They lie. #fml.




Thank you!


----------



## dcguccigirl

Brennamom said:


> If your Michele rep tells you that your trunk show LE with only 50 made is special and will never make it to the outlet, don't believe them. They lie. #fml.




You got that right....I've found several at WS!


----------



## Brennamom

dcguccigirl said:


> You got that right....I've found several at WS!



And I was wearing it at the time, to boot!


----------



## Michelle1x

Brennamom said:


> If your Michele rep tells you that your trunk show LE with only 50 made is special and will never make it to the outlet, don't believe them. They lie. #fml.



Any examples where this happened?  I am curious.

There are some watches (extreme pave butterfly) that I've never seen at the outlet.


----------



## Brennamom

Michelle1x said:


> Any examples where this happened?  I am curious.
> 
> There are some watches (extreme pave butterfly) that I've never seen at the outlet.



This watch at Watch Station, Carlsbad CA. I bought it last summer after tracking it down in the Michele system. Kills me that I paid full retail b/c I'd "never find it discounted, there were only 50 made." Then there it was, 6 mos. later for 50% off...


----------



## EBMIC

Brennamom said:


> This watch at Watch Station, Carlsbad CA. I bought it last summer after tracking it down in the Michele system. Kills me that I paid full retail b/c I'd "never find it discounted, there were only 50 made." Then there it was, 6 mos. later for 50% off...


Thank you for the information.  It's a pretty watch.


----------



## Michelle1x

Brennamom said:


> This watch at Watch Station, Carlsbad CA. I bought it last summer after tracking it down in the Michele system. Kills me that I paid full retail b/c I'd "never find it discounted, there were only 50 made." Then there it was, 6 mos. later for 50% off...


thats one of the prettiest michele watches I have ever seen though.


----------



## Michelle1x

has anyone ever seen this one at Watchstation?
The "extreme butterfly" retail around $6K.  
Wonder if Watchstation is selling it for around $300?


----------



## Brennamom

Michelle1x said:


> has anyone ever seen this one at Watchstation?
> The "extreme butterfly" retail around $6K.
> Wonder if Watchstation is selling it for around $300?



Holy cow, that's sparkly!! I don't have a Watch Station close to me (we were on vacation this weekend) so I can't say. Maybe someone who frequents them more can tell...


----------



## Brennamom

Michelle1x said:


> thats one of the prettiest michele watches I have ever seen though.


Thanks, it was just such a shock and the fam doesn't really understand. I knew y'all would!


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Brennamom said:


> This watch at Watch Station, Carlsbad CA. I bought it last summer after tracking it down in the Michele system. Kills me that I paid full retail b/c I'd "never find it discounted, there were only 50 made." Then there it was, 6 mos. later for 50% off...



Ooh! That does hurt!  But think of it this way: If you took the chance and didn't buy it when you did, how would you have felt if it didn't make it to the outlet and sold out? It looks like a lovely watch. Do you have any modeling pics?


----------



## Brennamom

Shopgirl1996 said:


> Ooh! That does hurt!  But think of it this way: If you took the chance and didn't buy it when you did, how would you have felt if it didn't make it to the outlet and sold out? It looks like a lovely watch. Do you have any modeling pics?



'Tis true. It really spoke to me, and it was for a milestone birthday so it's all good. Just a shock. I took this pic when I bought it...


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Brennamom said:


> 'Tis true. It really spoke to me, and it was for a milestone birthday so it's all good. Just a shock. I took this pic when I bought it...



Very nice!


----------



## dcguccigirl

Brennamom said:


> 'Tis true. It really spoke to me, and it was for a milestone birthday so it's all good. Just a shock. I took this pic when I bought it...




Very Pretty!


----------



## EBMIC

Brennamom said:


> 'Tis true. It really spoke to me, and it was for a milestone birthday so it's all good. Just a shock. I took this pic when I bought it...


 


Very lovely on you!


----------



## EBMIC

Michelle1x said:


> has anyone ever seen this one at Watchstation?
> The "extreme butterfly" retail around $6K.
> Wonder if Watchstation is selling it for around $300?


 


I haven't seen it.  I do know that on Sunday, 2/7/16, the WS Outlet will be hosting a Valentine's Day Luxury Event from 5pm - to close.  You may want to call your local WS Outlet for more details.


----------



## amstevens714

Brennamom said:


> 'Tis true. It really spoke to me, and it was for a milestone birthday so it's all good. Just a shock. I took this pic when I bought it...




It's gorgeous!!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Was just on Watch Station website and see that they no longer carry Michele watches on-line! I wonder if this means the outlets are going to clear them out as well?? :wondering any info anyone? I used to see Michele watches and straps on the WS website all the time now they have completely wiped it out..has WS dropped the brand??


----------



## uhpharm01

WillstarveforLV said:


> Was just on Watch Station website and see that they no longer carry Michele watches on-line! I wonder if this means the outlets are going to clear them out as well?? :wondering any info anyone? I used to see Michele watches and straps on the WS website all the time now they have completely wiped it out..has WS dropped the brand??



I think michele is trying to increase their profits by doing this.


----------



## EBMIC

WillstarveforLV said:


> Was just on Watch Station website and see that they no longer carry Michele watches on-line! I wonder if this means the outlets are going to clear them out as well?? :wondering any info anyone? I used to see Michele watches and straps on the WS website all the time now they have completely wiped it out..has WS dropped the brand??


 
This is the response I got from WS Customer Service:


"Thank you for contacting WatchStation. We appreciate you contacting us in reference to MICHELE watch nolonger appearing on the website.  Watch Station will no longer carryMICHELE online, however you can purchase MICHELE watches on MICHELE.com for online orders. 


Pleaselet us know if you have any questions. Our representatives are available toassist you Monday through Friday from 8:00am to 7:00pm CST and on Saturday from9:30am to 6:00pm CST. We are always happy to help."


----------



## WillstarveforLV

EBMIC said:


> This is the response I got from WS Customer Service:
> 
> 
> "Thank you for contacting WatchStation. We appreciate you contacting us in reference to MICHELE watch nolonger appearing on the website.  Watch Station will no longer carryMICHELE online, however you can purchase MICHELE watches on MICHELE.com for online orders.
> 
> 
> Pleaselet us know if you have any questions. Our representatives are available toassist you Monday through Friday from 8:00am to 7:00pm CST and on Saturday from9:30am to 6:00pm CST. We are always happy to help."




Thanks EBMIC for this info- so they have just recently dropped Michele! I wonder what this means for the outlet stores  - the same thing too? And reduce them in price even further?? I am going to go to my local WS this weekend and try to find out!


----------



## uhpharm01

EBMIC said:


> This is the response I got from WS Customer Service:
> 
> 
> "Thank you for contacting WatchStation. We appreciate you contacting us in reference to MICHELE watch nolonger appearing on the website.  Watch Station will no longer carryMICHELE online, however you can purchase MICHELE watches on MICHELE.com for online orders.
> 
> 
> Pleaselet us know if you have any questions. Our representatives are available toassist you Monday through Friday from 8:00am to 7:00pm CST and on Saturday from9:30am to 6:00pm CST. We are always happy to help."



Yep!


----------



## uhpharm01

WillstarveforLV said:


> Thanks EBMIC for this info- so they have just recently dropped Michele! I wonder what this means for the outlet stores  - the same thing too? And reduce them in price even further?? I am going to go to my local WS this weekend and try to find out!



But I think that Michele watch owns the watch station!


----------



## dcguccigirl

uhpharm01 said:


> But I think that Michele watch owns the watch station!




Michele and WatchSation are all owned by Fossil. I'm going to check with my local store too. Maybe just not sold on the WS website because they are full price too not WS outlet and Michele.com wants all the online traffic.


----------



## uhpharm01

dcguccigirl said:


> Michele and WatchSation are all owned by Fossil. I'm going to check with my local store too. Maybe just not sold on the WS website because they are full price too not WS outlet and Michele.com wants all the online traffic.



Okay thanks. I called a WS and they still do carry Michele watches. &#128522;


----------



## EBMIC

uhpharm01 said:


> Okay thanks. I called a WS and they still do carry Michele watches. &#128522;


Thank you!


----------



## uhpharm01

EBMIC said:


> Thank you!



You're welcome!


----------



## D.Q.

I originally shared my watch back in June when I first bought it. It had a bright blue leather strap. Well I haven't worn it much since it didn't match most my attire. I recently upgraded the strap to a bracelet (Valentine to myself). I'm so excited! Thanks for letting me share[emoji170]


----------



## EBMIC

D.Q. said:


> I originally shared my watch back in June when I first bought it. It had a bright blue leather strap. Well I haven't worn it much since it didn't match most my attire. I recently upgraded the strap to a bracelet (Valentine to myself). I'm so excited! Thanks for letting me share[emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3269092


Oh, so pretty!!!


----------



## Peppi1975

D.Q. said:


> I originally shared my watch back in June when I first bought it. It had a bright blue leather strap. Well I haven't worn it much since it didn't match most my attire. I recently upgraded the strap to a bracelet (Valentine to myself). I'm so excited! Thanks for letting me share[emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3269092




Looks great on your wrist. Great choice!


----------



## Michelle1x

I just lucked into one of the diamond deco bracelets on ebay for $345!  Retails for $800.  I think this seller buys stuff up from watchstation, which means watchstation sells these for even less but I have been looking for a diamond bracelet forever.  Very happy with the purchase, I'll put it on one of my decos and model it when it arrives!


----------



## dcguccigirl

Michelle1x said:


> I just lucked into one of the diamond deco bracelets on ebay for $345!  Retails for $800.  I think this seller buys stuff up from watchstation, which means watchstation sells these for even less but I have been looking for a diamond bracelet forever.  Very happy with the purchase, I'll put it on one of my decos and model it when it arrives!




Sounds like a great buy, congrats.....can't wait to see pics!


----------



## EBMIC

Michelle1x said:


> I just lucked into one of the diamond deco bracelets on ebay for $345!  Retails for $800.  I think this seller buys stuff up from watchstation, which means watchstation sells these for even less but I have been looking for a diamond bracelet forever.  Very happy with the purchase, I'll put it on one of my decos and model it when it arrives!


Can't wait to see!!!


----------



## gabz

Dh surprised me with a beautiful deco18 for bday! Was shocked!


----------



## EBMIC

gabz said:


> Dh surprised me with a beautiful deco18 for bday! Was shocked!


Happy Birthday!! Pics please!


----------



## dcguccigirl

gabz said:


> Dh surprised me with a beautiful deco18 for bday! Was shocked!




Happy B-Day...Congrats!  Wanna see pics!


----------



## mugenprincess

trulyobsessed said:


> Thanks ladies!! Im really excited to be able to wear this beautiful watches with different straps. Here are some pics:



HI! I'm considering getting this watch..was wondering if you could tell me how many inches the face of the watch is measuring top to bottom?  I want to make sure it fits fine on my wrist and not hanging over, if that makes sense. TIA!


----------



## mugenprincess

Brennamom said:


> This watch at Watch Station, Carlsbad CA. I bought it last summer after tracking it down in the Michele system. Kills me that I paid full retail b/c I'd "never find it discounted, there were only 50 made." Then there it was, 6 mos. later for 50% off...


This is a beauty. May I ask how much it is?


----------



## Brennamom

mugenprincess said:


> This is a beauty. May I ask how much it is?



It was around $850-$900. I know they were having an additional 50% off sale for V-Day but don't know if Michele was included.


----------



## mugenprincess

Brennamom said:


> It was around $850-$900. I know they were having an additional 50% off sale for V-Day but don't know if Michele was included.


  Makes me wanna go there now. hehe. Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Michelle1x

mugenprincess said:


> Makes me wanna go there now. hehe. Thanks for letting me know!



I called Watchstation a few weeks ago looking for any mosaic deco and they had none in the entire system, then.  At least thats what they told me at the corporate number.


----------



## mrgrossm

Any thoughts on these watches?  Got them all for a great deal at a watch station outlet, but even for a great deal, it's a lot of $ to drop at once.  I already own 7 micheles; in diamond I've got a deco, blue face deco, 16mm serein.  Without diamonds I've got a old black face sport sail, small urban, and 2 tone csx.  I've also got a rose gold pink topaz zebra faced deco.  Do any of these new watches seem like overkill for my collection?


----------



## EBMIC

mrgrossm said:


> Any thoughts on these watches?  Got them all for a great deal at a watch station outlet, but even for a great deal, it's a lot of $ to drop at once.  I already own 7 micheles; in diamond I've got a deco, blue face deco, 16mm serein.  Without diamonds I've got a old black face sport sail, small urban, and 2 tone csx.  I've also got a rose gold pink topaz zebra faced deco.  Do any of these new watches seem like overkill for my collection?


Sounds like you have a great collection already!  Tough decision, they all look nice.  My favorite is the first one (gold deco).


----------



## Michelle1x

mrgrossm said:


> Any thoughts on these watches?  Got them all for a great deal at a watch station outlet, but even for a great deal, it's a lot of $ to drop at once.  I already own 7 micheles; in diamond I've got a deco, blue face deco, 16mm serein.  Without diamonds I've got a old black face sport sail, small urban, and 2 tone csx.  I've also got a rose gold pink topaz zebra faced deco.  Do any of these new watches seem like overkill for my collection?




Wow!  Alright, now to look at this logically.  

First of all can you tell us the prices for each of these?  That makes a difference.

I believe I have seen the art of deco (first one) for around $600.

My personal favorite is the last one - the Sun Moon Serein.

If I were going to return some of these - I would return the middle 2 - Simply because I view the black rose Serein as the least versatile of the 4 (although a beautiful watch)- and you already have a black face sport sail, and two other Sereins (if you keep the Sun Moon Serein).

The 3rd watch is just a simple day to day watch- but it was also probably the least expensive so knowing the $$ would make a difference in deciding.


----------



## Michelle1x

Michelle1x said:


> I just lucked into one of the diamond deco bracelets on ebay for $345!  Retails for $800.  I think this seller buys stuff up from watchstation, which means watchstation sells these for even less but I have been looking for a diamond bracelet forever.  Very happy with the purchase, I'll put it on one of my decos and model it when it arrives!



Here is my new diamond bracelet on my extra blingy deco.  Actually the bracelet diamonds get a little overshadowed with this watch- I should have tried it on a non-diamond deco.

But I am excited to get this bracelet because I've wanted one for a while and watchstation strikes out with bracelets for me.  The bracelets are actually overpriced compared to Michele watches I find.


----------



## mrgrossm

Michelle1x said:


> Wow!  Alright, now to look at this logically.
> 
> First of all can you tell us the prices for each of these?  That makes a difference.



Yeah, prices would have helped, huh? 

The first 2 were $575 each, the 3rd (mw2) was $150, and the moon serein was $475.  Prices were for heads only, I already had the bands. 

I'm not sure I really like the rose one on that band, I've seen it on the steel, and it really makes the black mother of pearl pop, so I'd probably try to find the steel band on ebay if I kept it.  I think it's a csx, not a serein, it seems totally round, and the sereins seem to have a bit of an oval shape to them.

My husband really likes the 3rd one.  I think I might keep it as my worry free watch.  I never wear a watch at a concert because I'm afraid of slamming it around, but for that price, I would have less fears.  Plus, it looks really rock star on that patent band. 

It's really hard to look at it logically, because, if I was logical, I'd have stopped at the deco with steel, black, white, and brown bands.  Whoops!  I'm glad to have found this thread to know I'm not the only crazy one out there.


----------



## EBMIC

Michelle1x said:


> Here is my new diamond bracelet on my extra blingy deco.  Actually the bracelet diamonds get a little overshadowed with this watch- I should have tried it on a non-diamond deco.
> 
> But I am excited to get this bracelet because I've wanted one for a while and watchstation strikes out with bracelets for me.  The bracelets are actually overpriced compared to Michele watches I find.


Wow, gorgeous!!!


----------



## mrgrossm

Family photo!
Any thoughts about the 4 new watches (art of deco, csx jardin rose, mw2, and moon serein), when compared to the rest?  I still can't decide what to keep....


----------



## amstevens714

mrgrossm said:


> Family photo!
> 
> Any thoughts about the 4 new watches (art of deco, csx jardin rose, mw2, and moon serein), when compared to the rest?  I still can't decide what to keep....




Amazing collection! I say return the moon ( and while I love it most) the gold since you have something similar next to it

GL deciding!


----------



## EBMIC

mrgrossm said:


> Family photo!
> Any thoughts about the 4 new watches (art of deco, csx jardin rose, mw2, and moon serein), when compared to the rest?  I still can't decide what to keep....


So pretty!  Very lovely collection!  GL deciding!


----------



## Michelle1x

mrgrossm said:


> Family photo!
> Any thoughts about the 4 new watches (art of deco, csx jardin rose, mw2, and moon serein), when compared to the rest?  I still can't decide what to keep....


well sadly I am going to say the sun moon Serein should probably go.  I would keep the others.

Because that art of deco is gold, vs silver, you won't be able to use your deco bracelet for it.  WS has art of deco in silver for the same price, so that might be something to think about.

I usually don't end up returning Michele watches I get for cheap at WS because they sell on ebay for so much more.  Here's a link for a used art of deco watch somebody sold for $900.  You could keep yours, wear it a few times and still sell it.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michele-Art...726753?hash=item35f6bb25e1:g:M~cAAOSw5VFWP6Dr


----------



## EBMIC

I just received my Deco XL TT watch.  I love it!  Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## finer_woman

mrgrossm said:


> Family photo!
> Any thoughts about the 4 new watches (art of deco, csx jardin rose, mw2, and moon serein), when compared to the rest?  I still can't decide what to keep....



The moon serein is my fav


----------



## dcguccigirl

EBMIC said:


> I just received my Deco XL TT watch.  I love it!  Thank you for letting me share.




Very Nice.....looks good on you![emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## EBMIC

dcguccigirl said:


> Very Nice.....looks good on you![emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]


Thank you!!


----------



## Michelle1x

EBMIC said:


> I just received my Deco XL TT watch.  I love it!  Thank you for letting me share.



Incredible roses.  I see you are in the East Bay, I used to live in San Jose and had an incredible garden.  Then I moved to SF - no gardens here.  I really miss my roses (and other flowers).


----------



## Michelle1x

looks like a Michele event on rue la la on Monday.
Seems I never find much on these flash site events, but you never know.


----------



## EBMIC

Michelle1x said:


> looks like a Michele event on rue la la on Monday.
> Seems I never find much on these flash site events, but you never know.


Thank you!!


----------



## pjrufus

Saw a Michele watch in TJMaxx today, I've never seen one there before. Salesperson said they had them at one time, but it's been years.

It was a CSX with diamond markers $600.

This particular store doesn't usually get the good stuff, they also had some Lagos pieces, another rarity.


----------



## sfgirl

I was told by the Watch Station Outlet sales person that tomorrow all Michele watches and bands are going up in price.


----------



## CaribeanQueen

pjrufus said:


> Saw a Michele watch in TJMaxx today, I've never seen one there before. Salesperson said they had them at one time, but it's been years.
> 
> 
> 
> It was a CSX with diamond markers $600.
> 
> 
> 
> This particular store doesn't usually get the good stuff, they also had some Lagos pieces, another rarity.




Many years ago TJ Maxx use to carry Michelle.  They are slowing popping back up at the stores in my area. I  saw the same watch at 2 stores in my area.


----------



## staceyjan

Love seeing all the watches.  Here is my newest one which replaced the Nordy's Anniversary Sale one.  Short story: my battery died in the Deco watch, got it fixed, and when I picked it up I asked salesperson why it died so quickly since it was only 5 months old.  He stated I could trade it in and get a replacement.  So, I paid the difference and upgraded to this.  The Deco one was not comfortable on my wrist since the face was not curved but this is extremely comfortable.  I really do love it.  He also said at anytime I can upgrade again.  I was checking out the one w diamonds around the outside of the face but not excepting to walk out w a new watch at that time and this was closer to the price of the Deco:


----------



## CaribeanQueen

I saw this beauty in Saks off 5th $2195 plus 50% I was so tempted to get it but I bought 3 watches in January [emoji15] plus I went bag crazy yesterday and cannot buy this without feeling guilty[emoji17]


----------



## JennieC917

staceyjan said:


> Love seeing all the watches.  Here is my newest one which replaced the Nordy's Anniversary Sale one.  Short story: my battery died in the Deco watch, got it fixed, and when I picked it up I asked salesperson why it died so quickly since it was only 5 months old.  He stated I could trade it in and get a replacement.  So, I paid the difference and upgraded to this.  The Deco one was not comfortable on my wrist since the face was not curved but this is extremely comfortable.  I really do love it.  He also said at anytime I can upgrade again.  I was checking out the one w diamonds around the outside of the face but not excepting to walk out w a new watch at that time and this was closer to the price of the Deco:



Beautiful! This is the new Urban mini right? I think they got rid of the previous versions and replaced them with this. It's really pretty!


----------



## staceyjan

JennieC917 said:


> Beautiful! This is the new Urban mini right? I think they got rid of the previous versions and replaced them with this. It's really pretty!



Thank you!  Yes, it is the new Urban mini.  The SA stated that it is a new version.


----------



## tiyawna

Found this Michele deco xl watch for $497 at Nordstrom rack. Great price considering I paid $1000 for the smaller version at Nordstrom years ago


----------



## dcguccigirl

staceyjan said:


> Love seeing all the watches.  Here is my newest one which replaced the Nordy's Anniversary Sale one.  Short story: my battery died in the Deco watch, got it fixed, and when I picked it up I asked salesperson why it died so quickly since it was only 5 months old.  He stated I could trade it in and get a replacement.  So, I paid the difference and upgraded to this.  The Deco one was not comfortable on my wrist since the face was not curved but this is extremely comfortable.  I really do love it.  He also said at anytime I can upgrade again.  I was checking out the one w diamonds around the outside of the face but not excepting to walk out w a new watch at that time and this was closer to the price of the Deco:




Very Nice!


----------



## Michelle1x

CaribeanQueen said:


> I saw this beauty in Saks off 5th $2195 plus 50% I was so tempted to get it but I bought 3 watches in January [emoji15] plus I went bag crazy yesterday and cannot buy this without feeling guilty[emoji17]
> 
> View attachment 3292873



Thats a beautiful watch- is it a Moderne?   Looks a little different than a standard deco.


----------



## sgj99

here is my favorite Michele, all gold-tone Revele:


----------



## sgj99

and here is my Michele collection (not the greatest photos since i took them with my phone):


----------



## WillstarveforLV

sgj99 said:


> and here is my Michele collection (not the greatest photos since i took them with my phone):



Lovely collection!


----------



## EBMIC

sgj99 said:


> and here is my Michele collection (not the greatest photos since i took them with my phone):


Very lovely!!


----------



## Michelle1x

sgj99 said:


> here is my favorite Michele, all gold-tone Revele:



Does the revele take a standard 20mm bracelet, the same as the XL or large urban?  It seems like a large face watch.


----------



## sgj99

Michelle1x said:


> Does the revele take a standard 20mm bracelet, the same as the XL or large urban?  It seems like a large face watch.



it takes a 18mm bracelet.  the watch is 35mm x 45mm.


----------



## sgj99

WillstarveforLV said:


> Lovely collection!





EBMIC said:


> Very lovely!!



thank you very much.  i think these darn things are kind of addictive


----------



## RMLK

Ladies!   All your watches are absolutely beautiful!!!!   I have an older deco from my mother but I was looking for a more casual watch and saw the "Cape" watches at Nordies.   I would love to know what y'all think about them!


----------



## Michelle1x

RMLK said:


> Ladies!   All your watches are absolutely beautiful!!!!   I have an older deco from my mother but I was looking for a more casual watch and saw the "Cape" watches at Nordies.   I would love to know what y'all think about them!



I like the cape.  My favorite is the grey one.

Everyone thinks of all the sparkly diamond michele watches, which are beautiful of course, but you're going to get more wear out of a day to day watch.


----------



## uhpharm01

tiyawna said:


> Found this Michele deco xl watch for $497 at Nordstrom rack. Great price considering I paid $1000 for the smaller version at Nordstrom years ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3294526



Great find


----------



## love2learn

RMLK said:


> Ladies!   All your watches are absolutely beautiful!!!!   I have an older deco from my mother but I was looking for a more casual watch and saw the "Cape" watches at Nordies.   I would love to know what y'all think about them!



I'm also liking the Cape.  They've came out with some great new colors.  They had one before Christmas that was a taupe color, but they're gone  But, there's several new and vivid colors and great price points.  Plus you can change out the bands, which I'm really interested in.


----------



## RMLK

I ended up getting one today!   Very excited


----------



## staceyjan

RMLK said:


> I ended up getting one today!   Very excited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3300624



Sooo pretty and ready for the Spring!


----------



## Michelle1x

love2learn said:


> I'm also liking the Cape.  They've came out with some great new colors.  They had one before Christmas that was a taupe color, but they're gone  But, there's several new and vivid colors and great price points.  Plus you can change out the bands, which I'm really interested in.



Yeah the band changeability is a huge bonus for the cape.  I have a jelly and when the band gets dirty, which happens on the lighter color bands, you are pretty well screwed.  Yes they can be cleaned up with soap and water- to a point.  The cape is much more versatile.


----------



## love2learn

RMLK said:


> I ended up getting one today!   Very excited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3300624



Very cute!  Love the different color markers!!  If you change the band color later, the markers will be fun to match up to the band color  Big congrats.


----------



## EBMIC

RMLK said:


> I ended up getting one today!   Very excited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3300624


so pretty, congrats!!!


----------



## dcguccigirl

RMLK said:


> I ended up getting one today!   Very excited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3300624




Very Nice.....I think I want the Cape in red!


----------



## RMLK

Thank you everyone!


----------



## Michelle1x

I scored this beauty at the Nordstrom Rack clear the rack today.  It is a Michele deco XL, steel (silver) color.... no bracelet- it comes with a band.  Must be a return, priced in the high $300s - I couldn't pass it up.  I need a simple watch for work, something less sparkly.  

I was considering a Michael Kors or another brand but thrilled to get another Michele at this price.


----------



## tiyawna

Michelle1x said:


> I scored this beauty at the Nordstrom Rack clear the rack today.  It is a Michele deco XL, steel (silver) color.... no bracelet- it comes with a band.  Must be a return, priced in the high $300s - I couldn't pass it up.  I need a simple watch for work, something less sparkly.
> 
> 
> 
> I was considering a Michael Kors or another brand but thrilled to get another Michele at this price.




I just returned a deco XL with the bracelet band to my local Nordstrom rack. It's $500. They may let you order it over the phone if you want it.


----------



## Michelle1x

tiyawna said:


> I just returned a deco XL with the bracelet band to my local Nordstrom rack. It's $500. They may let you order it over the phone if you want it.



Is it red tag so eligible for further discounts?
This is one watch I'm not too concerned about not having a bracelet for.... I want it for work so actually think bands might be better.

You had one of the two tone ones, right?  Those were the ones with the bracelets.


----------



## tiyawna

Michelle1x said:


> Is it red tag so eligible for further discounts?
> 
> This is one watch I'm not too concerned about not having a bracelet for.... I want it for work so actually think bands might be better.
> 
> 
> 
> You had one of the two tone ones, right?  Those were the ones with the bracelets.




No it was all silver. No red tag. I purchased two of them but my friend changed her mind so I kept one and returned the other. I want a gold one!!!!


----------



## Michelle1x

tiyawna said:


> No it was all silver. No red tag. I purchased two of them but my friend changed her mind so I kept one and returned the other. I want a gold one!!!!



thanks I will PM you for location.  Not sure but will think about it.

For the XL with a band, the all silver is more versatile for me because I can pair the band with an Urban also.  I don't have any watches that I could use with a 20mm two tone band (although they are beautiful).


----------



## EBMIC

Michelle1x said:


> I scored this beauty at the Nordstrom Rack clear the rack today.  It is a Michele deco XL, steel (silver) color.... no bracelet- it comes with a band.  Must be a return, priced in the high $300s - I couldn't pass it up.  I need a simple watch for work, something less sparkly.
> 
> I was considering a Michael Kors or another brand but thrilled to get another Michele at this price.


Congrats!  Great find!!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Michelle1x said:


> I scored this beauty at the Nordstrom Rack clear the rack today.  It is a Michele deco XL, steel (silver) color.... no bracelet- it comes with a band.  Must be a return, priced in the high $300s - I couldn't pass it up.  I need a simple watch for work, something less sparkly.
> 
> 
> 
> I was considering a Michael Kors or another brand but thrilled to get another Michele at this price.




I love this - it's exactly what I'd like to find!


----------



## randarific

I have a Michele Urban Mini with a bracelet. I love the look of the watch, but one side of the bracelet keeps coming unhitched from the watch face. Does this happen to others? It's really annoying, but I'm not sure if it's a flaw with the watch, the bracelet, or just something that happens to all Michele watches. Thanks!


----------



## staceyjan

I have a DBTY bracelet and it never in-latched but falls almost inside the watch and I have to take the watch off to fix it.


----------



## Brennamom

Hi All! Another psychic shopping experience this weekend. Clearance rack at Bloomies during holiday sale. I'm so excited I squee'd! Can't find info on it so it must be really old stock. I know it's a Deco II but only see it in SS now. So happy!


----------



## Brennamom

Michelle1x said:


> I scored this beauty at the Nordstrom Rack clear the rack today.  It is a Michele deco XL, steel (silver) color.... no bracelet- it comes with a band.  Must be a return, priced in the high $300s - I couldn't pass it up.  I need a simple watch for work, something less sparkly.
> 
> I was considering a Michael Kors or another brand but thrilled to get another Michele at this price.



Very pretty and 3x points! Congrats!


----------



## Brennamom

randarific said:


> I have a Michele Urban Mini with a bracelet. I love the look of the watch, but one side of the bracelet keeps coming unhitched from the watch face. Does this happen to others? It's really annoying, but I'm not sure if it's a flaw with the watch, the bracelet, or just something that happens to all Michele watches. Thanks!



If it's detaching from the face, sounds like one of the pins isn't engaging. Did one of the slidey things break off? One of my bracelets is like that so I just keep it engaged (don't slide it back) and use the other one to click back and forth to lock it in. Does that make sense?


----------



## swee7bebe

In honor of spring...I couldn't resist buying this pink strap to go with my watch. It even matches my new neverfull I got last week. [emoji177]


----------



## Brennamom

swee7bebe said:


> View attachment 3314450
> 
> 
> In honor of spring...I couldn't resist buying this pink strap to go with my watch. It even matches my new neverfull I got last week. [emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3314454



I have this one!! So beautiful!! Love the NF too. It's on the bucket list.


----------



## randarific

Brennamom said:


> If it's detaching from the face, sounds like one of the pins isn't engaging. Did one of the slidey things break off? One of my bracelets is like that so I just keep it engaged (don't slide it back) and use the other one to click back and forth to lock it in. Does that make sense?



That does. Maybe the slidey thing is coming loose. It doesn't appear to be broken, but I just pushed it back in with my nail, and I'll see if that works. Maybe I'll try to get a replacement bracelet. The watch is only a month old.


----------



## Brennamom

randarific said:


> That does. Maybe the slidey thing is coming loose. It doesn't appear to be broken, but I just pushed it back in with my nail, and I'll see if that works. Maybe I'll try to get a replacement bracelet. The watch is only a month old.



At only a month old, I'd totally ask for a replacement...


----------



## Michelle1x

swee7bebe said:


> View attachment 3314450
> 
> 
> In honor of spring...I couldn't resist buying this pink strap to go with my watch. It even matches my new neverfull I got last week. [emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3314454



Wow thats beautiful!  Is it an XL mosaic?  Is that an older style- I don't think I've ever seen it.  Love the pink!


----------



## Brennamom

Michelle1x said:


> Wow thats beautiful!  Is it an XL mosaic?  Is that an older style- I don't think I've ever seen it.  Love the pink!



No, it's a regular 18mm Deco. It was a trunk show special from last year. SUPPOSEDLY only a few were made but then it showed up this Jan. at WS. I love mine and got it partly for the LE but mostly because it's gorgeous... There is a new mosaic now but it's in shades of brown and not nearly as pretty. This one is gray or pink or blue depending on the angle and the strap.


----------



## swee7bebe

Michelle1x said:


> Wow thats beautiful!  Is it an XL mosaic?  Is that an older style- I don't think I've ever seen it.  Love the pink!



What brennamom said. It probably just looks like an XL because my wrists are so tiny. 



Brennamom said:


> No, it's a regular 18mm Deco. It was a trunk show special from last year. SUPPOSEDLY only a few were made but then it showed up this Jan. at WS. I love mine and got it partly for the LE but mostly because it's gorgeous... There is a new mosaic now but it's in shades of brown and not nearly as pretty. This one is gray or pink or blue depending on the angle and the strap.




Yes this! Brennamom I can't believe it showed up at ws!! I was there yesterday and the SAs were saying how pretty my watch was and that they haven't seen anything like that.


----------



## Michelle1x

swee7bebe said:


> What brennamom said. It probably just looks like an XL because my wrists are so tiny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes this! Brennamom I can't believe it showed up at ws!! I was there yesterday and the SAs were saying how pretty my watch was and that they haven't seen anything like that.



is your watch considered "pink", or blue or another color?  I can't tell which color it is.


----------



## Brennamom

swee7bebe said:


> What brennamom said. It probably just looks like an XL because my wrists are so tiny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes this! Brennamom I can't believe it showed up at ws!! I was there yesterday and the SAs were saying how pretty my watch was and that they haven't seen anything like that.



Same happened to me in Jan. at the San Diego WS. I was wearing it at the time and I was  AND it was 50% off!! Last time I trust a trunk show rep...


----------



## Brennamom

Michelle1x said:


> is your watch considered "pink", or blue or another color?  I can't tell which color it is.



YES! It's a really pretty mother of pearl that is all those colors plus a soft grey.. See post #3195 for the stock photo, it shows the colors better.


----------



## dcguccigirl

swee7bebe said:


> View attachment 3314450
> 
> 
> In honor of spring...I couldn't resist buying this pink strap to go with my watch. It even matches my new neverfull I got last week. [emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3314454




Beautiful Combo!


----------



## swee7bebe

dcguccigirl said:


> Beautiful Combo!




Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## dcguccigirl

Has anyone seen this watch in person?  I would love to have this, I have a regular blue MOP deco but this is also beautiful!


----------



## Brennamom

dcguccigirl said:


> Has anyone seen this watch in person?  I would love to have this, I have a regular blue MOP deco but this is also beautiful!
> View attachment 3316615



Is it a trunk show piece? I know Bloomies is doing shows this weekend across the country...


----------



## dcguccigirl

Brennamom said:


> Is it a trunk show piece? I know Bloomies is doing shows this weekend across the country...




Yeah but from a 2013 trunk show.


----------



## Brennamom

dcguccigirl said:


> Yeah but from a 2013 trunk show.



Have you looked on Evil Bay for a candid photo?


----------



## dcguccigirl

Brennamom said:


> Have you looked on Evil Bay for a candid photo?




Lol...not Evil Bay[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]!  Nope I haven't checked there yet.


----------



## Brennamom

dcguccigirl said:


> Lol...not Evil Bay[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]!  Nope I haven't checked there yet.



Not necessarily to buy one, but to see if there are shots of someone real wearing it...

Also, have you tried Google picture search?


----------



## staceyjan

swee7bebe said:


> View attachment 3314450
> 
> 
> In honor of spring...I couldn't resist buying this pink strap to go with my watch. It even matches my new neverfull I got last week. [emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3314454



I am in love! Seeing that combo  makes me want both.


----------



## swee7bebe

These two watch bands were $25/each! Great deal for such springy bands [emoji4]


----------



## staceyjan

swee7bebe said:


> View attachment 3317395
> 
> 
> These two watch bands were $25/each! Great deal for such springy bands [emoji4]



 Can you share where you got them from?


----------



## swee7bebe

staceyjan said:


> Can you share where you got them from?




Sure! I got them at a watch station outlet. They were $49.99 and the whole store was 50% off.


----------



## staceyjan

swee7bebe said:


> Sure! I got them at a watch station outlet. They were $49.99 and the whole store was 50% off.



Thanks, I love how Spring-y they look.


----------



## EBMIC

Brennamom said:


> Hi All! Another psychic shopping experience this weekend. Clearance rack at Bloomies during holiday sale. I'm so excited I squee'd! Can't find info on it so it must be really old stock. I know it's a Deco II but only see it in SS now. So happy!


So pretty!!


----------



## EBMIC

dcguccigirl said:


> Has anyone seen this watch in person?  I would love to have this, I have a regular blue MOP deco but this is also beautiful!
> View attachment 3316615


This is stunning!!


----------



## dcguccigirl

Brennamom said:


> Hi All! Another psychic shopping experience this weekend. Clearance rack at Bloomies during holiday sale. I'm so excited I squee'd! Can't find info on it so it must be really old stock. I know it's a Deco II but only see it in SS now. So happy!




Very Pretty and different!  I've seen this but in silver at NR and WS.


----------



## Brennamom

dcguccigirl said:


> Very Pretty and different!  I've seen this but in silver at NR and WS.



Thanks! According to Michele, it is a trunk show piece from 2015. I love the dark MOP. It's my first gold...


----------



## dcguccigirl

Brennamom said:


> Thanks! According to Michele, it is a trunk show piece from 2015. I love the dark MOP. It's my first gold...




Great Find...I hope the price was good!


----------



## Brennamom

dcguccigirl said:


> Great Find...I hope the price was good!



It was shockingly good, probably mis-tagged but I didn't stick around to find out


----------



## dcguccigirl

Brennamom said:


> It was shockingly good, probably mis-tagged but I didn't stick around to find out




That's right.....that's one of those days that you run out the store right after the transaction before the SA changes their mind, LOL!  I have had a few of those moments![emoji2][emoji2]


----------



## Brennamom

dcguccigirl said:


> That's right.....that's one of those days that you run out the store right after the transaction before the SA changes their mind, LOL!  I have had a few of those moments![emoji2][emoji2]



The total  in front of the SA but inside you're  and then you :doggie:


----------



## VegasCyn

Brennamom said:


> The total  in front of the SA but inside you're  and then you :doggie:


You guys are too funny!


----------



## Michelle1x

hautelook michele event tomorrow


----------



## AnnaFreud

Anyone get anything good during the Hautelook sale. I got 3 watches to try on and consider: the silver sport sail, fluette, and square white jelly with gold. I currently have the uptown in all silver/stainless steel. Looking for something a little more casual and less blingy.


----------



## EBMIC

AnnaFreud said:


> Anyone get anything good during the Hautelook sale. I got 3 watches to try on and consider: the silver sport sail, fluette, and square white jelly with gold. I currently have the uptown in all silver/stainless steel. Looking for something a little more casual and less blingy.


I look forward to your reveal!!


----------



## AnnaFreud

EBMIC said:


> I look forward to your reveal!!




Haha, me too! I might have gone overboard in the frenzy. Last time HL had a Michele sale, I was about 30 mins late and missed out on everything I wanted.


----------



## EBMIC

AnnaFreud said:


> Haha, me too! I might have gone overboard in the frenzy. Last time HL had a Michele sale, I was about 30 mins late and missed out on everything I wanted.


I had a deco xl in my cart, but decided against it since I have 3.  But then I called WS to see if they had a lavender face deco & they did so I should be getting that face next week!  I hope I like it!!


----------



## Michelle1x

EBMIC said:


> I had a deco xl in my cart, but decided against it since I have 3.  But then I called WS to see if they had a lavender face deco & they did so I should be getting that face next week!  I hope I like it!!





How much is Watchstation selling the lavender face deco for?  The Hautelook sale had it for $374 which included a berry strap - seems like a really good price.


----------



## EBMIC

Michelle1x said:


> How much is Watchstation selling the lavender face deco for?  The Hautelook sale had it for $374 which included a berry strap - seems like a really good price.


That was a great price.  I paid 370, no strap.  I have straps already so I was just looking for a face


----------



## Michelle1x

EBMIC said:


> That was a great price.  I paid 370, no strap.  I have straps already so I was just looking for a face



yeah kind of unusual- usually hautelook and nordstrom rack prices aren't as good as WS- but sometimes you get lucky.

I'd love to see a pic when you get it


----------



## EBMIC

Michelle1x said:


> yeah kind of unusual- usually hautelook and nordstrom rack prices aren't as good as WS- but sometimes you get lucky.
> 
> I'd love to see a pic when you get it


 


I agree!  Will do.


----------



## Brennamom

Totally missed the HL sale. Not getting their emails for some reason. Probably a good thing. Their prices were pretty good..


----------



## Brennamom

Is anyone else irritated by the funky faces that obscure the hands on the watch? If I can't read it, it's no good to me. If I want bling, I'll wear a bracelet on the other wrist....


----------



## lovemydeals

I found this at nordstrom rack for $448.xx   Trying to decide what band to buy to go with this.


----------



## Brennamom

lovemydeals said:


> I found this at nordstrom rack for $448.xx   Trying to decide what band to buy to go with this.
> 
> View attachment 3323816



Nice! Funny, just the faces show up every now and then. Check EB for cheap M bracelets.


----------



## Zannah

lovemydeals said:


> I found this at nordstrom rack for $448.xx   Trying to decide what band to buy to go with this.
> 
> View attachment 3323816


Oh love that! So classy. I can see it really looking good with the tan/luggage colored strap. Also maybe a red?


----------



## Brennamom

Does anyone else have problems with their watches keeping the date current?


----------



## Brennamom

Zannah said:


> Oh love that! So classy. I can see it really looking good with the tan/luggage colored strap. Also maybe a red?



Oooh, the double-wrap!


----------



## dcguccigirl

lovemydeals said:


> I found this at nordstrom rack for $448.xx   Trying to decide what band to buy to go with this.
> 
> View attachment 3323816




Great Find!


----------



## skyqueen

lovemydeals said:


> I found this at nordstrom rack for $448.xx   Trying to decide what band to buy to go with this.
> 
> View attachment 3323816


Hot pink for summer.


----------



## lovemydeals

Zannah said:


> Oh love that! So classy. I can see it really looking good with the tan/luggage colored strap. Also maybe a red?



Oh, I like that idea of the red.  Thanks!


----------



## lovemydeals

skyqueen said:


> Hot pink for summer.



Another good suggestion.  Thanks!


----------



## EBMIC

Brennamom said:


> Does anyone else have problems with their watches keeping the date current?


Yes


----------



## Brennamom

EBMIC said:


> Yes



Thanks! I can get them set, sometimes professionally, but it never sticks. Relieved it's not just me!


----------



## dcguccigirl

My newest addition!


----------



## Brennamom

dcguccigirl said:


> My newest addition!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3327752
> View attachment 3327753



You got it! Enjoy!!


----------



## EBMIC

dcguccigirl said:


> My newest addition!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3327752
> View attachment 3327753


Very beautiful, congratulations!!!


----------



## Michelle1x

dcguccigirl said:


> My newest addition!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3327752
> View attachment 3327753



you paired it with the diamond bracelet you bought separately, right?

Beautiful!  I think this is a new style


----------



## dcguccigirl

Brennamom said:


> You got it! Enjoy!!




Shouldn't have but had to have it......Thnx!


----------



## dcguccigirl

EBMIC said:


> Very beautiful, congratulations!!!




Thanks So Much!


----------



## dcguccigirl

Michelle1x said:


> you paired it with the diamond bracelet you bought separately, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!  I think this is a new style




Thanks so much!

Yes, I already had the band and wear it on my Ascalon too!


----------



## VegasCyn

dcguccigirl said:


> My newest addition!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3327752
> View attachment 3327753


Beautiful!  Love the blue with the diamonds.


----------



## staceyjan

I went to the Watch Station Outlet and bought interchangable bands.  It is like having 5 more watches!  They had the 50% off sale, if the band was over $19.99.  Spent $117 total.


----------



## staceyjan

swee7bebe said:


> View attachment 3314450
> 
> 
> In honor of spring...I couldn't resist buying this pink strap to go with my watch. It even matches my new neverfull I got last week. [emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3314454



I keep going back to your bag and watch.  It really is so tempting! I thought I was going to get a Favorite in Mono but really second guessing myself.  I had 2 NF (MM in Mono and GM in DE).


----------



## dcguccigirl

VegasCyn said:


> Beautiful!  Love the blue with the diamonds.




Thanks!  I really like it too, love pave diamonds!


----------



## swee7bebe

Brennamom said:


> Does anyone else have problems with their watches keeping the date current?




What do you mean? That it doesn't change the date to the next day when it's supposed to?


----------



## swee7bebe

staceyjan said:


> I keep going back to your bag and watch.  It really is so tempting! I thought I was going to get a Favorite in Mono but really second guessing myself.  I had 2 NF (MM in Mono and GM in DE).




Thank you! I love the azur! I would love to get a favorite eventually when my kids are bigger (which will be a LONG time from now since my little one is 2 months old).


----------



## EBMIC

staceyjan said:


> I went to the Watch Station Outlet and bought interchangable bands.  It is like having 5 more watches!  They had the 50% off sale, if the band was over $19.99.  Spent $117 total.


Score!!! Great buys!!


----------



## JLJRN

staceyjan said:


> I went to the Watch Station Outlet and bought interchangable bands.  It is like having 5 more watches!  They had the 50% off sale, if the band was over $19.99.  Spent $117 total.




I'm have a mini urban with a silver toned bracelet band- I thought I'd be able to switch out other wrist bands ( like these pretty leather straps) fairly easily but I'm finding even sales associates have a difficult time.  Is this an easy process once you know how to do it?


----------



## staceyjan

So far, it is really easy to switch leather bands.   I did not go back to my silver band, yet.  The SA said to squeeze both pins on the same side to remove the silver band And then do it for the other side.  The leather bands have a pin  that you line up and push through.  I would keep trying til you find your niche.


----------



## EBMIC

Michelle1x said:


> yeah kind of unusual- usually hautelook and nordstrom rack prices aren't as good as WS- but sometimes you get lucky.
> 
> I'd love to see a pic when you get it


Here's my lavender face watch.  Still debating if I should keep it.


----------



## gisselle226

Hello. Can anyone help me find out how old the CSX 39 TT is.  I bought one at Watch Station yesterday, but they were unable to tell me what season it came out.


----------



## Brennamom

swee7bebe said:


> What do you mean? That it doesn't change the date to the next day when it's supposed to?



Correct, it's always a few days off, even when I've had Tourneau set it. Lasts about a day, like it doesn't know to change.


----------



## Brennamom

gisselle226 said:


> Hello. Can anyone help me find out how old the CSX 39 TT is.  I bought one at Watch Station yesterday, but they were unable to tell me what season it came out.



You can call or mail Michele with the style number and they can tell you. I've done that a lot and they are always very receptive and helpful.


----------



## gisselle226

Brennamom said:


> You can call or mail Michele with the style number and they can tell you. I've done that a lot and they are always very receptive and helpful.


Thank you


----------



## Michelle1x

Last call dash with Michele
Some pretty good prices on the blue face deco, and a few others.  There was a nice moderne but it sold out.
http://www.lastcall.com/Fashion-Das...=&navid=viewall&filter2Value=&filterOverride=


----------



## Michelle1x

Does anybody know if watchstation allows returns for store credit if you go past their 90 day return window?  I bought 3 bands for a deco which totalled about $75 - but then I bought a bracelet and that other watch at Nordstrom rack that included a duplicate silver band.  They all have the tags, still.

$75- not a big deal- and WS is an outlet so they probably won't allow a return for credit.  But I am always buying stuff there - has anybody tried it?


----------



## staceyjan

Michelle1x said:


> Last call dash with Michele
> Some pretty good prices on the blue face deco, and a few others.  There was a nice moderne but it sold out.
> http://www.lastcall.com/Fashion-Das...=&navid=viewall&filter2Value=&filterOverride=



I almost bought the jelly watch in one or turquoise for my tween DD and asked her the color she liked.  She told me she likes Movado...lol!  We have a fam member that works for them and will go to the watch sale in December.  But, kinda disappointed. 

Anyone get anything?


----------



## melvel

staceyjan said:


> I almost bought the jelly watch in one or turquoise for my tween DD and asked her the color she liked.  She told me she likes Movado...lol!  We have a fam member that works for them and will go to the watch sale in December.  But, kinda disappointed.
> 
> Anyone get anything?



I kinda like this, but was wondering if it would be easy to get new straps?  I want to change the strap to black:

http://www.lastcall.com/MICHELE-CSX...&index=27&cmCat=cat000000cat000004cat15570019


----------



## staceyjan

Nice! I think changing the leather straps are easier then the metal ones.  But, I do not have this one so def not sure but I don't think it would be an issue.


----------



## staceyjan

RMLK said:


> I ended up getting one today!   Very excited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3300624



Quick question I am at the store now does anyone know if the jelly watch like this is interchangeable


----------



## BagLover79

staceyjan said:


> Quick question I am at the store now does anyone know if the jelly watch like this is interchangeable



Yes it is


----------



## staceyjan

BagLover79 said:


> Yes it is



Thanks for quick response.  We bought it.


----------



## staceyjan

staceyjan said:


> Thanks for quick response.  We bought it.



We got this one and it was $118 from Off Fifth:


----------



## Michelle1x

Soft of unrelated but Nordstromrack.com has this cute jewelry box for $26.


----------



## elham17

Hi all,  I have a Michele CSX watch that was gifted to me in 2008 and has only been worn probably a handful of times.  I am thinking about just selling it-- any idea if there is a market for this and how much it should go for?  I have the original box and manual.  Photos below.  

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## lovemyrescues

So excited Nordstrom is price matching some of the bands and I picked up the two tone band today!


----------



## staceyjan

Off Fifth in Jersey Gardens NJ had the diamond deco for $717 orig 1795
This one w the black sparkly band for $1045 orig over$2k
https://www.google.com/search?q=MIC...&hl=en-us&client=safari#imgrc=Y_XARpJz6vjaOM:

I decided to get the white jelly for an everyday summer watch. It was $117. 

There were also larger faced watches and a few CSX w and without diamonds around the face.  All Michele watches were 60 percent off.


----------



## BagLover79

lgreenfield said:


> So excited Nordstrom is price matching some of the bands and I picked up the two tone band today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3343435



So glad you posted this. I got one too&#128522;


----------



## lovemyrescues

BagLover79 said:


> So glad you posted this. I got one too&#128522;



Yay!  That is great!


----------



## dcguccigirl

I just left the Michele event at the WS and I don't like their new pricing....no more mark downed prices,just 50% off the original price!  This SUCKS[emoji107]&#127998;[emoji107]&#127998;[emoji107]&#127998;


----------



## dcguccigirl

EBMIC said:


> I just received my Deco XL TT watch.  I love it!  Thank you for letting me share.




Hi.....I'm on the hunt for a Two-Tone Deco XL, where did you find this and was it a good price?


----------



## EBMIC

dcguccigirl said:


> Hi.....I'm on the hunt for a Two-Tone Deco XL, where did you find this and was it a good price?


Hi!  I got mine at WS Outlet!!  I'll send you a PM.


----------



## EBMIC

dcguccigirl said:


> Hi.....I'm on the hunt for a Two-Tone Deco XL, where did you find this and was it a good price?


Hi your PM box is full...


----------



## dcguccigirl

EBMIC said:


> Hi your PM box is full...




Sent you a PM


----------



## Michelle1x

dcguccigirl said:


> I just left the Michele event at the WS and I don't like their new pricing....no more mark downed prices,just 50% off the original price!  This SUCKS[emoji107]&#127998;[emoji107]&#127998;[emoji107]&#127998;



I could be wrong but I think 50% off regular prices was always their pricing for new styles?  Only if you got in on one of their 40% off and additional 20% did you get better than 50% off.

But their *discontinued* styles are where you get the real bargains at WS.  It is very hit and miss with those, though, but at least they provide inventory lookup by calling their corporate number (and you can call the stores for those).

I saw a 16mm rose gold bracelet at WS recently- those were over $600 originally and they were selling it for $250 on one of the 50% off days.


----------



## amstevens714

Brennamom said:


> Hi All! Another psychic shopping experience this weekend. Clearance rack at Bloomies during holiday sale. I'm so excited I squee'd! Can't find info on it so it must be really old stock. I know it's a Deco II but only see it in SS now. So happy!




Wow - this is so pretty!


----------



## Jodee00

Here's my Michele serein two tone watch!! Absolutely love it!!


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

staceyjan said:


> I am in love! Seeing that combo  makes me want both.


Hi. An interesting and beautiful combination. I paired mine with a navy alligator strap. It's a great watch


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

Brennamom said:


> No, it's a regular 18mm Deco. It was a trunk show special from last year. SUPPOSEDLY only a few were made but then it showed up this Jan. at WS. I love mine and got it partly for the LE but mostly because it's gorgeous... There is a new mosaic now but it's in shades of brown and not nearly as pretty. This one is gray or pink or blue depending on the angle and the strap.


I bought mine at a trunk. I also got the LE mocha inlay from Nordstrom. I put a gold/silver bracelet. I must confess to being a Michele-a-holic. &#128524;. So happy to find this thread!


----------



## Brennamom

Balto Bag Lady said:


> I bought mine at a trunk. I also got the LE mocha inlay from Nordstrom. I put a gold/silver bracelet. I must confess to being a Michele-a-holic. &#128524;. So happy to find this thread!



Bubbe! I didn't know that about you!


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

Brennamom, I have a couple of secrets. I want a new watch. I know not why. My arms are so banged up looking from (medication caused easy) bruising. Yet, this "bubbe"  lives for new pretty faces &#128513; . Michele is not my only weakness, but my major one. Waiting for Saturday's trunk.

beeble&#128159;


----------



## Michelle1x

Remember the anniversary sale will likely have a special LE Michele... in about a month we'll start to see what it is.


----------



## Brennamom

Quite honestly, I have more fun (and save money) by buying after-market. The grey mosaic was the last one I paid retail for, and finding it 50% off at WS 6 months later cured me of that habit tout de suite!


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

Michelle1x said:


> Remember the anniversary sale will likely have a special LE Michele... in about a month we'll start to see what it is.


Anniversary sale had the deal of deals of Michele. That is, the goldish MOP with bracelet? Not an LE, though.

Sent from my Nexus 9 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

Brennamom said:


> Quite honestly, I have more fun (and save money) by buying after-market. The grey mosaic was the last one I paid retail for, and finding it 50% off at WS 6 months later cured me of that habit tout de suite!


Brennamom, first, what is WS? Second, my Nordstrom is so pathetic, they don't even get the trunk anymore. My PS is trying to get me photos from another Nordies, but, I get a decent deal from a local jewelry store. And, it is a combo birthday/mother's day gift. Their trunk is Saturday. My inlay and bracelet, I got for Nordie Notes. 


Sent from my Nexus 9 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

Do any of you have trouble with your leather straps? Where the watch slips to your wristbone? I do and it just drives me nuts.

Sent from my Nexus 9 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Brennamom

Balto Bag Lady said:


> Brennamom, first, what is WS? Second, my Nordstrom is so pathetic, they don't even get the trunk anymore. My PS is trying to get me photos from another Nordies, but, I get a decent deal from a local jewelry store. And, it is a combo birthday/mother's day gift. Their trunk is Saturday. My inlay and bracelet, I got for Nordie Notes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 9 using PurseForum mobile app



WS = Watch Station, usually found in outlet centers.


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

Brennamom said:


> WS = Watch Station, usually found in outlet centers.


Oh, we are so lucky now! There is a newish outlet place in DC with Fossil (which owns Michele, a Watch Station, and, ta dahhhh!!! A le Creuset, which makes my arthritic old body hurt like crazy, but I cannot pass up 30% off on new colors! I started cooking (I figured after a grown son, nearly 36 years of marriage, it was about time!) after we remodeled our kitchen in our new home. Nothing cooks better than all-clad, or so I thought, until I tried other things. I cannot carry my Hermes anymore, but a 5 1/2 French Oven, no issue.

I posted earlier, but do you have trouble with leather straps turning  on your wrists? I think I'll be stuck with my bracelets, because unlike the rest of me, my wrists and  ankles are very thin.

beeble&#128041;

Sent from my Pixel C using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## lucydee

Hello Ladies,
Hoping someone here can shed some light on a watch I saw yesterday.  I am interested in purchasing it however I always do my research first before purchasing.   When I go to the Michele Site, Nordstroms, Bloomingdales, Saks, etc., this particular watch is not available.  So I am wondering is it an older watch?  Also I noticed no one on the Michele Thread has posted reviews or pictures of this watch.  Is there no love for the Michele Fluette Watch?

I already own the Michele Serein 16 in SS and diamonds and love my watch, however I am looking for a gold or two tone watch and am thinking of the Fluette also because of its price point, I can get a good deal on it.
Any advice would be greatly appreciated! Thanks in advance for your help 

Here is the link for the Michele Fluette Diamond Bezel Two Tone Watch:
https://www.google.com/search?q=mic...HQDmBpcQsAQIWw&dpr=1.88#imgrc=N9FqlLNC2s41yM:


----------



## Brennamom

Balto Bag Lady said:


> Oh, we are so lucky now! There is a newish outlet place in DC with Fossil (which owns Michele, a Watch Station, and, ta dahhhh!!! A le Creuset, which makes my arthritic old body hurt like crazy, but I cannot pass up 30% off on new colors! I started cooking (I figured after a grown son, nearly 36 years of marriage, it was about time!) after we remodeled our kitchen in our new home. Nothing cooks better than all-clad, or so I thought, until I tried other things. I cannot carry my Hermes anymore, but a 5 1/2 French Oven, no issue.
> 
> I posted earlier, but do you have trouble with leather straps turning  on your wrists? I think I'll be stuck with my bracelets, because unlike the rest of me, my wrists and  ankles are very thin.
> 
> beeble&#128041;
> 
> Sent from my Pixel C using PurseForum mobile app



Yes, unless I make it tight, my watch turns away from me with leather bands but I just adjust it (and adjust it and..)


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

So, it is not just me. I thought maybe it was because of the shape of the watch. I don't think I have many round Micheles.  I've got my eye on a blue Sport Sail.


----------



## greenbags

Here are mine, one is a glamour and the other I don't remember what it's called if anyone knows please chime in otherwise I'll have to look in the box.  I wear these almost daily and switch out the bands depending on what color I'm wearing for that day (I think one watch is due for a new battery now lol).  [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Michelle1x

Brennamom said:


> Quite honestly, I have more fun (and save money) by buying after-market. The grey mosaic was the last one I paid retail for, and finding it 50% off at WS 6 months later cured me of that habit tout de suite!



Yeah I buy at WS mostly but the anniversary sale usually has a special Michele at 40% off- not quite as good of a deal as watchstation 50% off - but worth looking at.

Also I find it difficult to find bracelets on sale, so any bracelets in the anniversary sale are worth getting... if they have any.


----------



## dcguccigirl

Michelle1x said:


> I could be wrong but I think 50% off regular prices was always their pricing for new styles?  Only if you got in on one of their 40% off and additional 20% did you get better than 50% off.
> 
> 
> 
> But their *discontinued* styles are where you get the real bargains at WS.  It is very hit and miss with those, though, but at least they provide inventory lookup by calling their corporate number (and you can call the stores for those).
> 
> 
> 
> I saw a 16mm rose gold bracelet at WS recently- those were over $600 originally and they were selling it for $250 on one of the 50% off days.




They used to have an initial markdown on all their watches but they aren't doing the markdowns anymore. Right now they have 50 + 20%, which is still the best deal around but I liked the old pricing better.


----------



## dcguccigirl

Jodee00 said:


> Here's my Michele serein two tone watch!! Absolutely love it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3346114




Nice!


----------



## dcguccigirl

I was trying to decide on a newDeco XL, TT with or without the diamond bezel. I think  my SS Deco XL and the TT Diamond are very close, maybe because the diamonds are set in silver on both watches. So I decided on the non-diamond TT......I love bling so I hope I don't change my mind! [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## uhpharm01

dcguccigirl said:


> I was trying to decide on a newDeco XL, TT with or without the diamond bezel. I think  my SS Deco XL and the TT Diamond are very close, maybe because the diamonds are set in silver on both watches. So I decided on the non-diamond TT......I love bling so I hope I don't change my mind! [emoji3][emoji3]
> View attachment 3349352
> View attachment 3349353
> View attachment 3349355


Both look great on you. Good luck deciding


----------



## kyuis2004

Hello all
I am a Michele watch newbie.
I recently purhased this Michele watch, and yet,not sure what model/year it is from as I cannot find much info online with this design.  Can any of you help me?


The info I get from the back of the watch stated below


90 diamonds with total diamond weight of 0.4 ct
Sapphire crystal face
Stainless steel link
Mother of Pearl face (this is what the SA told me)


I got this at Off Saks.  Is this design specially made for the outlet?


Thanks for your help


----------



## dcguccigirl

uhpharm01 said:


> Both look great on you. Good luck deciding




Thanks!


----------



## dcguccigirl

kyuis2004 said:


> Hello all
> I am a Michele watch newbie.
> I recently purhased this Michele watch, and yet,not sure what model/year it is from as I cannot find much info online with this design.  Can any of you help me?
> 
> 
> The info I get from the back of the watch stated below
> 
> 
> 90 diamonds with total diamond weight of 0.4 ct
> Sapphire crystal face
> Stainless steel link
> Mother of Pearl face (this is what the SA told me)
> 
> 
> I got this at Off Saks.  Is this design specially made for the outlet?
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help




Very Nice!  It looks like a Jetway but google the MW number from the back of the watch and it should tell you the style name.


----------



## kyuis2004

dcguccigirl said:


> Very Nice!  It looks like a Jetway but google the MW number from the back of the watch and it should tell you the style name.


 

Thank you for the tips!
i found it online and called Michele Customer Service to confirm.  
In case anyone interested, here is what I found


Collection: Jetway
Case size: 36mm
Dial: Mother of Peal with silver arabic numerial hour
Diamonds: 90 with total weight of 0.4ct
Crystal: Sapphire
Swiss Movement
Year released: 2014


According to the customer service, Michele is still making this watch.  I asked where the watch was made, she just told me "somewhere in middle eastern country".


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

sorry double post.


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

Your Jetway is gorgeous. I was told by a Michele rep that the watches are actually assembled in  Hong Kong with Swiss movements.
I went to a Michele Trunk  today. There wasn't much to see.
I bought an Omega at an amazing price instead!


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

Have any of you ever shopped here?
Their Michele prices are amazing
http://www.jomashop.com/michele.html


----------



## Michelle1x

Balto Bag Lady said:


> Have any of you ever shopped here?
> Their Michele prices are amazing
> http://www.jomashop.com/michele.html




I have- I bought a Michele Jelly a while back and was happy with the service.  But what makes you think their prices are so good?  I found the watch I bought, later at WS for cheaper.  They do sell some of the extreme pave editions which you can't find anywhere else- but those are so expensive even on sale.

Jomashop also sells designer handbags including Lanvin but I don't know if I'd risk buying on there.


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

I thought they had pretty great prices considering the bracelets were included. Maybe I need to get to a WS.

Sent from my Nexus 9 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

I checked the WS website. No Micheles. Plenty of Michael Kors watches (if that's your thing.) I would call before I venture to a WS. Did I also read that Fossil also carries Michele? They -- and Michael Kors -- fall under their umbrella.


----------



## kyuis2004

I went to watch station today and they do carry a lot of michele there. The price is 50% off + additional 20%  I ended it up return the silver jet way and get this two tone. Love it !


----------



## lucydee

kyuis2004 said:


> I went to watch station today and they do carry a lot of michele there. The price is 50% off + additional 20%  I ended it up return the silver jet way and get this two tone. Love it !



Hi, your new watch is gorgeous!
I just bought the same watch, I was told it is from the Fluette Collection. 
I love the two tone strap as I feel I can wear this watch with my yellow gold as well.
Enjoy!


----------



## kyuis2004

lucydee said:


> Hi, your new watch is gorgeous!
> I just bought the same watch, I was told it is from the Fluette Collection.
> I love the two tone strap as I feel I can wear this watch with my yellow gold as well.
> Enjoy!


I feel the same way. The two tone is more versatile!  My tag stated jw2 which I think it is jet way collection. I now thinking about different type of straps  

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Michelle1x

I actually bought a 20mm XL bracelet at WS 2 weeks ago for 50% off (without the additional 20%).  They don't advertise but they have a price adjustment policy within 14 days if you go back to the store with your receipt and the watch.

But it turns out, they had a reticketing and price increase within that same period!  So the additional 20% price adjustment netted about $6 for me.  

As it turns out I decided to return the bracelet because it is a 5 link XL bracelet which is too clunky on me.  I think you really need 7 links for a large bracelet like that.


----------



## dcguccigirl

kyuis2004 said:


> I went to watch station today and they do carry a lot of michele there. The price is 50% off + additional 20%  I ended it up return the silver jet way and get this two tone. Love it !




Very Nice....I like the 2Tone!!!!


----------



## kyuis2004

dcguccigirl said:


> Very Nice....I like the 2Tone!!!!


Thank you  
Once I have the link adjusted, I'll start pairing with my bracelets and bangles  

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## dcguccigirl

kyuis2004 said:


> Thank you
> Once I have the link adjusted, I'll start pairing with my bracelets and bangles
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app




They would have done it at the Watchstation for free, they did mine the other day.


----------



## lucydee

kyuis2004 said:


> I feel the same way. The two tone is more versatile!  My tag stated jw2 which I think it is jet way collection. I now thinking about different type of straps
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app



Now that I take a closer look I see mine is just slightly different from yours, mine is definitely a fluette and yours is a jetway, very similar though.
here is mine, will take a pic this weekend of it.


----------



## uhpharm01

dcguccigirl said:


> They would have done it at the Watchstation for free, they did mine the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3351371



Nice


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

The Fluette, Jetway, and now the Serein are so similar. Let's not forget the SportSail. It began as a man's watch, but is now a gigantic piece that is not well-balanced on this woman's wrist. The smaller version currently has a non-subtle MW logo etched on it's face. The new large SS are so beautiful, but I don't know how woman could actually wear one &#128546;
beeble&#128041;

Sent from my Nexus 9 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Michelle1x

I saw one of these recently at WS- Serein 16 light blue MOP watch.
The only thing is that if this is a 16" band, it won't fit any of the standard 18" bracelets.  Beautiful watch though.  Retail $895 I think for the watch only.


----------



## EBMIC

dcguccigirl said:


> They would have done it at the Watchstation for free, they did mine the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3351371


Congrats!!


----------



## Tomsmom

Found this beauty at the Rack for 486.00


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Tomsmom said:


> Found this beauty at the Rack for 486.00



Gorgeous!! Good price too!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Michelle1x said:


> I saw one of these recently at WS- Serein 16 light blue MOP watch.
> The only thing is that if this is a 16" band, it won't fit any of the standard 18" bracelets.  Beautiful watch though.  Retail $895 I think for the watch only.



How much did WS have it for?


----------



## Michelle1x

WillstarveforLV said:


> How much did WS have it for?



The day I went, it was $537 so 40% off retail.  But that was a weekday after their 50% off + additional 20% ended.  If it was there during that sale, you could have gotten it for around $360 but the problem with them always is availability.

I also think they bring things out after some of these blowout sales are over because whenever I go looking for a bracelet, they bring out a box with other watch heads in there.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Michelle1x said:


> The day I went, it was $537 so 40% off retail.  But that was a weekday after their 50% off + additional 20% ended.  If it was there during that sale, you could have gotten it for around $360 but the problem with them always is availability.
> 
> I also think they bring things out after some of these blowout sales are over because whenever I go looking for a bracelet, they bring out a box with other watch heads in there.



Thanks! My local WS has not got anything new for a loooooong time!


----------



## Michelle1x

WillstarveforLV said:


> Thanks! My local WS has not got anything new for a loooooong time!



I recently found out WS has a 14 day price adjustment policy, so I think the way to play them is to go a week or two in advance of a big holiday (they always have sales on big holidays so maybe memorial day and certainly July 4).  Then price adjust to the holiday price.  Otherwise they will have nothing when you go on those big deal days.

Nordstrom rack is removing their price adjustment policy and many stores don't allow PAs anymore- but it seems to be store specific for the time being.


----------



## DesigningStyle

Ladies, can we talk Michele bands/straps?

I find the alligator to be so stiff...I have worn mine forever trying to break it in, but on my 5 1/2" wrist it just doesn't seem to soften.  Also the scales are large so then the strap likes to almost "crack" one one of the lines that is between a scale, if you know what I mean.

I find patent to be too stiff. 

I love my natural python.  That is the softest.

Grosgrain/silk bands do not lay nicely IMO.

Can anyone report on Saffiano?  Calf?  Perforated calf?   Leather?  

Tell me your experiences and what your favorite wrist hugging band is.


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

DesigningStyle said:


> Ladies, can we talk Michele bands/straps?
> 
> I find the alligator to be so stiff...I have worn mine forever trying to break it in, but on my 5 1/2" wrist it just doesn't seem to soften.  Also the scales are large so then the strap likes to almost "crack" one one of the lines that is between a scale, if you know what I mean.
> 
> I find patent to be too stiff.
> 
> I love my natural python.  That is the softest.
> 
> Grosgrain/silk bands do not lay nicely IMO.
> 
> Can anyone report on Saffiano?  Calf?  Perforated calf?   Leather?
> 
> Tell me your experiences and what your favorite wrist hugging band is.


None of my leather straps fit my tiny wrist. I have two alligator straps that are matte and not shiny. I thought they would be soft enough to work. Turns out, the balance is thrown off by the buckle being off center. I have extra holes punched. I have not found a Michele leather strap that does not cause the watch to swivel to my wristbone.&#128542; Last week at the trunk show, my local Michele rep said that they did not make short straps, but that could be a less chic alternative. I'm putting the bracelets back on. I have a saffiano, and it's really soft, but I really work on the leather to soften them up.
beeble&#128041;

Sent from my Nexus 9 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## DesigningStyle

Balto Bag Lady said:


> None of my leather straps fit my tiny wrist. I have two alligator straps that are matte and not shiny. I thought they would be soft enough to work. Turns out, the balance is thrown off by the buckle being off center. I have extra holes punched. I have not found a Michele leather strap that does not cause the watch to swivel to my wristbone.&#128542; Last week at the trunk show, my local Michele rep said that they did not make short straps, but that could be a less chic alternative. I'm putting the bracelets back on. I have a saffiano, and it's really soft, but I really work on the leather to soften them up.
> beeble&#128041;
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 9 using PurseForum mobile app



I feel your pain.  I too have had additional holes punched but it still does not help!  I guess I will just forever twist my watch in place.  I am considering applying a clear rubber stopper to either the back of the watch head or strap to see if it will stop the spinning!


----------



## JennieC917

I have a gray Saffiano leather strap and the color os rubbing off of the strap after about 5 months of use. I like the strap and continue to use it, I spent less than $50 on it, but eventually it will need to be replaced. For the Summer I purchased a perforated white leather strap , which I like but is quite stiff. Not sure if it will do the same thing yet but I am a bit afraid of it cracking too, given the stifness. 

These straps are stressful. Lol


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

I put a silver saffiano strap with a blue mother of pearl dial deco 16.
As I said earlier, I soften up the straps before I put them on. The idea of the stickies looks interesting. I may take a trip over to Michael's tomorrow to see what I can see!

Sent from my Pixel C using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Michelle1x

I just got an email from WS about a 30% off sale for Memorial day.  This *probably means* they are having one of those 40% off and additional 30 sales.  Anybody near a WS should probably take a look at what they have early before the weekend.  I'm convinced they remove lots of stuff when the actual sale begins.  And the bracelets are never out in the open.


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

I thought I would try some of my Phillip Stein watch bands on my Michele Urban, 16 mm. The strap is notched and the quick release is on the other side. The PS strap isn't marked for size. I thought I would try an Invicta strap, but they are uncomfortable to begin with. Talk not soft.
Back to the jewelry store to get them to figure out which bracelets go with with which heads and have them size them for me. All those gorgeous straps.

Sent from my Pixel C using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## dcguccigirl

I finally found it.....the Black Serein!  Now it's decision time....keep both or sale the white face?


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

Is the black one mother of pearl? That would be my keeper!!

Sent from my Nexus 9 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## dcguccigirl

Balto Bag Lady said:


> Is the black one mother of pearl? That would be my keeper!!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 9 using PurseForum mobile app




No, it's not....I wish it was!  The black is something special, love the white Roman numerals against the black.


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

dcguccigirl said:


> No, it's not....I wish it was!  The black is something special, love the white Roman numerals against the black.


When I bought my first Michele it was a black ceramic deco with a black mother of pearl face. Something went wrong with it and I took it back to Nordstrom. Michele replaced the watch, but the dial had no lustre; no real mother of pearl orient. I refused it and Michele had to replace the movement. This watch has the most gorgeous dial. It is what started my Michele-a-holism.I adore that watch. 
I would love to go to WS sometime this weekend. Are you in the area? I'm in Baltimore; are you in DC?
We just discovered National Harbor.

beeble.

ps Back to your topic, i cannot help you. I do like the black, but does the white one have concentric circles on the dials? That would make me swoon...


----------



## VegasCyn

dcguccigirl said:


> I finally found it.....the Black Serein!  Now it's decision time....keep both or sale the white face?
> View attachment 3364476
> View attachment 3364477


Congrats dcguccigirl! I would keep both.


----------



## dcguccigirl

VegasCyn said:


> Congrats dcguccigirl! I would keep both.




You're not helping VegasCyn.....LOL[emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## Michelle1x

I vote for the black because it is unusual for Michele.  The white serein, while beautiful, is similar to many round watches michele sells - the key difference being the roman numerals.

Of course, if you can do it, keep both though!


----------



## Michelle1x

michele 40% off event starting friday.
I know many here scoff at only 40% off but for some of the bracelets, and some specialty items- its a pretty good deal.


----------



## Michelle1x

dcguccigirl said:


> I finally found it.....the Black Serein!  Now it's decision time....keep both or sale the white face?
> View attachment 3364476
> View attachment 3364477



by the way I notice on your black one that the date is turning over.  The number is not in the center of the display.

I thought that was a malfunction, and talked to Michele and apparently this happens before the date switches every night.  So you probably need to move the dials 12 hours to align the date.


----------



## Brennamom

Michelle1x said:


> michele 40% off event starting friday.
> I know many here scoff at only 40% off but for some of the bracelets, and some specialty items- its a pretty good deal.



Nords is having 40% off some Micheles now online..


----------



## dichka

If anyone manages to have or come across a rose gold releve bracelet PM me


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

dichka, what is a releve style? Is it an older style? I don't remember.


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

Brennamom, Nordie's has the "creatures" on sale. And, the deco ii with the black mother of pearl. I hate that Michele leather straps fit NO WOMEN. Don't they know that?


----------



## dcguccigirl

Sale at Michele.com.....Happy Shopping!

http://www.michele.com/webapp/wcs/s...051&categoryId=448083&viewall=Y&storeId=12051


----------



## EBMIC

dcguccigirl said:


> I finally found it.....the Black Serein!  Now it's decision time....keep both or sale the white face?
> View attachment 3364476
> View attachment 3364477


Both are stunning!


----------



## CaribeanQueen

I am looking for the Deco Moderne watch.  I saw it at Nordstrom Rack but I didn't get it at the time and I don't have the UPC code [emoji17]. Please help.


----------



## dcguccigirl

Michelle1x said:


> by the way I notice on your black one that the date is turning over.  The number is not in the center of the display.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that was a malfunction, and talked to Michele and apparently this happens before the date switches every night.  So you probably need to move the dials 12 hours to align the date.




Thanks....didn't notice that!


----------



## dcguccigirl

Michelle1x said:


> I vote for the black because it is unusual for Michele.  The white serein, while beautiful, is similar to many round watches michele sells - the key difference being the roman numerals.
> 
> Of course, if you can do it, keep both though!




Yeah the black is different, I feel like I can find a round white face any time.


----------



## dichka

dichka said:


> If anyone manages to have or come across a rose gold releve bracelet PM me







That's the model. It's older. I never bought the bracelet when I bought it but now I'm regretting it and have been on the hunt for 2 years!


----------



## dichka

Balto Bag Lady said:


> dichka, what is a releve style? Is it an older style? I don't remember.




Quoted the wrong thing lol


----------



## lucydee

dcguccigirl said:


> Sale at Michele.com.....Happy Shopping!
> 
> http://www.michele.com/webapp/wcs/s...051&categoryId=448083&viewall=Y&storeId=12051



Thank you dcguccigirl for posting this sale!  I spent the holiday weekend hunting for a deal on Michele Watches and Michele.com had the best price for a lot of the watches.  I went to all the sales this weekend and still Michele was the cheapest and had the lowest price for the Elegance CSX Two Tone Diamond Watch.  Even Nordstroms and WS had it priced higher than Michele.  I cannot wait to receive it from Michele this week.

Thanks Again


----------



## dcguccigirl

dichka said:


> View attachment 3369162
> 
> 
> That's the model. It's older. I never bought the bracelet when I bought it but now I'm regretting it and have been on the hunt for 2 years!




Did u call Michele.com? They might have it but it may not be listed on the site and ask them to search to see if any WatchSation or fossil outlets have it. I hope you find it


----------



## dcguccigirl

Balto Bag Lady said:


> When I bought my first Michele it was a black ceramic deco with a black mother of pearl face. Something went wrong with it and I took it back to Nordstrom. Michele replaced the watch, but the dial had no lustre; no real mother of pearl orient. I refused it and Michele had to replace the movement. This watch has the most gorgeous dial. It is what started my Michele-a-holism.I adore that watch.
> I would love to go to WS sometime this weekend. Are you in the area? I'm in Baltimore; are you in DC?
> We just discovered National Harbor.
> 
> beeble.
> 
> ps Back to your topic, i cannot help you. I do like the black, but does the white one have concentric circles on the dials? That would make me swoon...




Yes, the white has concentric circles....LOL!  I'm not sure which one I'm keeping yet. 

The WS at the national harbor is usually pretty good......hopefully they get some inventory soon.


----------



## dichka

dcguccigirl said:


> Did u call Michele.com? They might have it but it may not be listed on the site and ask them to search to see if any WatchSation or fossil outlets have it. I hope you find it




Yea no luck [emoji15]


----------



## CaribeanQueen

michele watch sale Neiman Marcus Last Call
http://www.lastcall.com/search.jsp?...false&rwd=true&catalogId=&selectedRecentSize=


----------



## DesigningStyle

Love my Serein 16 [emoji182]


----------



## Tomsmom

So pretty !


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

I love the shape of the Serein. It is very beautiful!

beeble

Sent from my Pixel C using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## JJMMxx

I love it too!!


----------



## lucydee

DesigningStyle said:


> Love my Serein 16 [emoji182]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3372245



So elegant and classic,  I love the Serein.
congrats!


----------



## lucydee

Loving my new Michele CSX 36 Watch, on sale at Nordstroms.


----------



## Marionpasadena

That's lovely ! Didn't know Nordstrom's was having a sale. Where have I been??


----------



## Michelle1x

that 2-tone is really awesome.
Plus I'll bet you can pair it with an all gold (or maybe even all silver/steel?) band in addition to the 2-tone one for a different look.   Most won't want duplicate bracelets but if you have another CSX with a different bracelet, it might work.


----------



## lucydee

Michelle1x said:


> that 2-tone is really awesome.
> Plus I'll bet you can pair it with an all gold (or maybe even all silver/steel?) band in addition to the 2-tone one for a different look.   Most won't want duplicate bracelets but if you have another CSX with a different bracelet, it might work.


Yep, I agree!  I like the versatility of this watch.  I can pair it with my white gold jewelry and my yellow gold.  I love that it is different from my Serien 16.   I wanted a different look that can be casual or dressy and went with the two tone.
Thanks for looking at my new watch


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

lucydee said:


> Loving my new Michele CSX 36 Watch, on sale at Nordstroms.
> View attachment 3392041
> View attachment 3392042
> View attachment 3392043


Watch looks perfect with your gorgeous rings!


----------



## dcguccigirl

lucydee said:


> Loving my new Michele CSX 36 Watch, on sale at Nordstroms.
> View attachment 3392041
> View attachment 3392042
> View attachment 3392043



Very Pretty.....looks good on you!


----------



## ag681

I finally own a Michele watch!! Found this beauty at Nordstrom Rack on clearance for $261.58 without tax


----------



## anabanana745

lucydee said:


> Loving my new Michele CSX 36 Watch, on sale at Nordstroms.
> View attachment 3392041
> View attachment 3392042
> View attachment 3392043



As this at Nordstrom rack? Or regular Nordstrom? Do you know if it's still available???


----------



## lucydee

anabanana745 said:


> As this at Nordstrom rack? Or regular Nordstrom? Do you know if it's still available???



E="anabanana745, post: 30374947, member: 400958"]As this at Nordstrom rack? Or regular Nordstrom? Do you know if it's still available???[/QUOTE]
I bought this at nordstroms.com both watch head and strap is on sale.
good luck


----------



## lucydee

dcguccigirl said:


> Very Pretty.....looks good on you!


Thank you, I love the two tone.


----------



## lucydee

SamanthalovesMK said:


> Watch looks perfect with your gorgeous rings!


Thank you Samantha!


----------



## lucydee

ag6gorgeou
[QUOTE="ag681 said:


> I finally own a Michele watch!! Found this beauty at Nordstrom Rack on clearance for $261.58 without tax



30374745, member: 347054"]I finally own a Michele watch!! Found this beauty at Nordstrom Rack on clearance for $261.58 without tax [/QUOTE]
Great deal for a gorgeous watch!


----------



## lucydee

View attachment 3392897

	

		
			
		

		
	
 Couldn't resist taking a picture of me on the subway with my new Michele CSX Watch with my white gold rings on.  Love the fact that my watch goes with either yellow metals or white metals 
Thanks for letting me share my excitement!


----------



## dcguccigirl

ag681 said:


> I finally own a Michele watch!! Found this beauty at Nordstrom Rack on clearance for $261.58 without tax



Congrats.....Very Nice!


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

ag681 said:


> I finally own a Michele watch!! Found this beauty at Nordstrom Rack on clearance for $261.58 without tax


Now that is a serious deal! Congrats to you!


----------



## ag681

lucydee said:


> 30374745, member: 347054"]I finally own a Michele watch!! Found this beauty at Nordstrom Rack on clearance for $261.58 without tax


Great deal for a gorgeous watch![/QUOTE]
I was surprised no one snagged it!



dcguccigirl said:


> Congrats.....Very Nice!


Thanks 



SamanthalovesMK said:


> Now that is a serious deal! Congrats to you!


Thank you ☺️


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

Michele has a sale online. Some older styles!! Great prices. So go look.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

Question for you guys, if you got the below watches for the same price which would you keep? Both two tone gold 16 vs 18, and why?


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

I like the Deco with the chronograph. But, since the chronograph has the day of the week complication, setting it is a complication in itself. I learned a trick from a jeweler. Set the time for 6:30 and then move the date. I like the larger deco. If it is mother of pearl, to me it is a no-brainer. Same for the 16. Did you check the michele website for their great sale?


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

Balto Bag Lady said:


> I like the Deco with the chronograph. But, since the chronograph has the day of the week complication, setting it is a complication in itself. I learned a trick from a jeweler. Set the time for 6:30 and then move the date. I like the larger deco. If it is mother of pearl, to me it is a no-brainer. Same for the 16. Did you check the michele website for their great sale?


Thank you! I haven't had a problem setting the chronograph, I am leaning toward the 18 but the 16 has clean lines so that's what is making me think twice. I saw the sale and want to get the rose gold two tone serein but want to wait until it comes to watch station to get a better price


----------



## ag681

Got a new band today and I'm loving the new look  So much fun that you can change it up without buying a new watch!! Hehe.


----------



## CaribeanQueen

Watch station has an additional 25% off.  I was able to locate the deco moderne but tempted by all these beauties






The urban mini was so cute but they didn't have a bracelet band in stock.  Will see if I can resist going back.

After much deliberation I left with these two 


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Blue is my favorite color and I thought the Tory Burch was too cute to pass up.


----------



## JennieC917

CaribeanQueen said:


> Watch station has an additional 25% off.  I was able to locate the deco moderne but tempted by all these beauties
> View attachment 3399900
> 
> View attachment 3399901
> 
> View attachment 3399902
> 
> The urban mini was so cute but they didn't have a bracelet band in stock.  Will see if I can resist going back.
> 
> After much deliberation I left with these two
> View attachment 3399908
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .  Blue is my favorite color and I thought the Tory Burch was too cute added it.


Those arw gorgeous! I have the urban mini and adore it. They updated the face but I believe kept the same bracelet so that is probably why you see the face on sale but no bracelet? I got mine on sale but had to pay full price for the bracelet.


----------



## BagLover79

CaribeanQueen said:


> Watch station has an additional 25% off.  I was able to locate the deco moderne but tempted by all these beauties
> View attachment 3399900
> 
> View attachment 3399901
> 
> View attachment 3399902
> 
> The urban mini was so cute but they didn't have a bracelet band in stock.  Will see if I can resist going back.
> 
> After much deliberation I left with these two
> View attachment 3399908
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue is my favorite color and I thought the Tory Burch was too cute to pass up.


gorgeous watches.  Was the large urban a good price? Ive been looking for this watch forever.


----------



## CaribeanQueen

BagLover79 said:


> gorgeous watches.  Was the large urban a good price? Ive been looking for this watch forever.



Yes, it was.  as shown with the band it was $783 after 50% plus an additional 25%.  The head only was $710.63


----------



## BagLover79

CaribeanQueen said:


> Yes, it was.  as shown with the band it was $783 after 50% plus an additional 25%.  The head only was $710.63


Thank you! I actually thought this was the large urban, but looks like its the urban mini. Thanks again!


----------



## Michelle1x

CaribeanQueen said:


> Watch station has an additional 25% off.  I was able to locate the deco moderne but tempted by all these beauties
> View attachment 3399900
> 
> View attachment 3399901
> 
> View attachment 3399902
> 
> The urban mini was so cute but they didn't have a bracelet band in stock.  Will see if I can resist going back.
> 
> After much deliberation I left with these two
> View attachment 3399908
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue is my favorite color and I thought the Tory Burch was too cute to pass up.



I'm kind of interested in that square design moderne, which store was this can I ask?  I can't figure out how to send a PM on this new site.


----------



## CaribeanQueen

Michelle1x said:


> I'm kind of interested in that square design moderne, which store was this can I ask?  I can't figure out how to send a PM on this new site.


The watch station at Tanger Outlets National Harbor, MD


----------



## Michelle1x

CaribeanQueen said:


> The watch station at Tanger Outlets National Harbor, MD



Thanks, I'll give them a call.

BTW for anybody interested, some Milou Park watches are showing up on ebay for really good prices.  There are a few of them so you can probably get these near the opening bid.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michele-Milou-Park-Watch-For-Women-Stainless-Steel-Bracelet-/391502437682?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michele-Milou-Park-Watch-For-Women-Stainless-Steel-Bracelet-/391502437988?


----------



## uhpharm01

deleted post


----------



## staceyjan

Michelle1x said:


> I'm kind of interested in that square design moderne, which store was this can I ask?  I can't figure out how to send a PM on this new site.


I was at the watch station in Atlantic City, NJ and they had an awesome sale and promotion going on now.  Sorry, I didn't take pics or remember prices but I would give them a call.  I was only interested in bands and if you buy 3 items you get 35 percent off.  I got 3 bands for $70!


----------



## Michelle1x

staceyjan said:


> I was at the watch station in Atlantic City, NJ and they had an awesome sale and promotion going on now.  Sorry, I didn't take pics or remember prices but I would give them a call.  I was only interested in bands and if you buy 3 items you get 35 percent off.  I got 3 bands for $70!



Thanks I will go tomorrow!!  Did you happen to see any 20mm bands?


----------



## staceyjan

Michelle1x said:


> Thanks I will go tomorrow!!  Did you happen to see any 20mm bands?



YES!  They had two bins behind the counter and will take them out if you ask, too.  I actually just bought the black deco chrono watch w black diamonds w a ceramic band used and went there to look at bands.  It was hard to match because it is so big and black so I got the zebra, red band and another one, maybe gold/beige.  I will take pics once I find them.  We just got home late last night and need to unpack.  I think they also had pink and blue but it did not match it.  

Still not sure if I love the watch but it was a great price.  The manager (only male - he has a turkish name) and Toni were phenomenal.  They provided great customer service!


----------



## staceyjan

staceyjan said:


> YES!  They had two bins behind the counter and will take them out if you ask, too.  I actually just bought the black deco chrono watch w black diamonds w a ceramic band used and went there to look at bands.  It was hard to match because it is so big and black so I got the zebra, red band and another one, maybe gold/beige.  I will take pics once I find them.  We just got home late last night and need to unpack.  I think they also had pink and blue but it did not match it.
> 
> Still not sure if I love the watch but it was a great price.  The manager (only male - he has a turkish name) and Toni were phenomenal.  They provided great customer service!


Sorry, I just checked and they were 18 not 20.


----------



## Michelle1x

staceyjan said:


> Sorry, I just checked and they were 18 not 20.



yeah not surprising, the 20mm are getting hard to find.  But I don't need too many bands anyway- I don't switch them out as often as many people do.  Just a few bands and a bracelet is good for me.

I don't think there are any more XLs or Urbans, which took the 20mm band.


----------



## staceyjan

My DH and I were away and DH wanted to buy silver coins.  So, we went into his friend's pawn shop and I found the attached.  (I was more excited about my Tiffany jewel finds but happy to find these, too.)  Besides DH buying coins, I never thought I would score in a pawn shop.

The black one was $250 and the small one was $100.  (The one closest to my wrist is my original watch.)  The black one is really big and I am not sure how comfortable I am with it.  I also purchase a few bands for both of them.  The watch station is going to send the black one to get cleaned up.  I thought the face was a little foggy and will pay for the service.  The little one is newer and I think in better condition.  I am going to give it to DD for her bday.


----------



## Michelle1x

staceyjan said:


> My DH and I were away and DH wanted to buy silver coins.  So, we went into his friend's pawn shop and I found the attached.  (I was more excited about my Tiffany jewel finds but happy to find these, too.)  Besides DH buying coins, I never thought I would score in a pawn shop.
> 
> The black one was $250 and the small one was $100.  (The one closest to my wrist is my original watch.)  The black one is really big and I am not sure how comfortable I am with it.  I also purchase a few bands for both of them.  The watch station is going to send the black one to get cleaned up.  I thought the face was a little foggy and will pay for the service.  The little one is newer and I think in better condition.  I am going to give it to DD for her bday.
> View attachment 3427218



Wow those look great!
For the black one, are those black crystals actually diamonds like the other XLs?  Or some other stones?  I'm sure a leather band will tone down the black one a little.  There are times when it would be nice to have a black watch, but I never wanted to make a huge investment in one.  Thats great for the price!!

For the milou, it looks like a milou petite which I am not familiar with - but the face looks just like the standard milou.  Milou bracelets are hard to find and expensive on ebay, the bracelet alone sells on ebay for $300!  Assuming it fits the standard milou.


----------



## staceyjan

Michelle1x said:


> Wow those look great!
> For the black one, are those black crystals actually diamonds like the other XLs?  Or some other stones?  I'm sure a leather band will tone down the black one a little.  There are times when it would be nice to have a black watch, but I never wanted to make a huge investment in one.  Thats great for the price!!
> 
> For the milou, it looks like a milou petite which I am not familiar with - but the face looks just like the standard milou.  Milou bracelets are hard to find and expensive on ebay, the bracelet alone sells on ebay for $300!  Assuming it fits the standard milou.
> View attachment 3427666
> View attachment 3427667



Michelle1x, thank you so much for your reply!  They are black diamonds but like the white diamonds better.  I bought the following bands: black, zebra and red for the black watch.

I am impressed that I did pretty good w the petite milou.  The band was not too scratched up, either.  DD will be so excited and it is something that she will have for a long time.


----------



## uhpharm01

Michelle1x said:


> Wow those look great!
> For the black one, are those black crystals actually diamonds like the other XLs?  Or some other stones?  I'm sure a leather band will tone down the black one a little.  There are times when it would be nice to have a black watch, but I never wanted to make a huge investment in one.  Thats great for the price!!
> 
> For the milou, it looks like a milou petite which I am not familiar with - but the face looks just like the standard milou.  Milou bracelets are hard to find and expensive on ebay, the bracelet alone sells on ebay for $300!  Assuming it fits the standard milou.
> View attachment 3427666
> View attachment 3427667


The black deco is only in size 18. It's not the same size as the deco XL.


----------



## uhpharm01

staceyjan said:


> My DH and I were away and DH wanted to buy silver coins.  So, we went into his friend's pawn shop and I found the attached.  (I was more excited about my Tiffany jewel finds but happy to find these, too.)  Besides DH buying coins, I never thought I would score in a pawn shop.
> 
> The black one was $250 and the small one was $100.  (The one closest to my wrist is my original watch.)  The black one is really big and I am not sure how comfortable I am with it.  I also purchase a few bands for both of them.  The watch station is going to send the black one to get cleaned up.  I thought the face was a little foggy and will pay for the service.  The little one is newer and I think in better condition.  I am going to give it to DD for her bday.
> View attachment 3427218


Congrats. Lucky you. You found the black deco.


----------



## staceyjan

uhpharm01 said:


> Congrats. Lucky you. You found the black deco.


Do you really think it was a lucky and good find?  I almost did not get it.  I walked out without it and then called to say hold it.  Then,  I went back the next day for the black one and then the day after for the small one.   I couldn't find much info about it online and the SA from the Watch Station thinks that it is an older watch.  I think once I switch bands, I may like it more.


----------



## uhpharm01

staceyjan said:


> Do you really think it was a lucky and good find?  I almost did not get it.  I walked out without it and then called to say hold it.  Then,  I went back the next day for the black one and then the day after for the small one.   I couldn't find much info about it online and the SA from the Watch Station thinks that it is an older watch.  I think once I switch bands, I may like it more.





staceyjan said:


> Do you really think it was a lucky and good find?  I almost did not get it.  I walked out without it and then called to say hold it.  Then,  I went back the next day for the black one and then the day after for the small one.   I couldn't find much info about it online and the SA from the Watch Station thinks that it is an older watch.  I think once I switch bands, I may like it more.



its a different watch for Michele. At one time I wanted this watch but I'm happy with the three decos watches that I have now. It's this watch is definitely an older watch. ( my focus is on getting a Rolex DJ 36 two tone then the Cartier tank francaise two tone medium  and getting) My guess is about 3 or 4  or 5 years old watch that they didn't make very many of,  which is why you can't find all that much information on.  I first time that  saw this watch at Sam's  club about 4 years ago. The Sam's club isn't an authorization dealer for Michele watches. Just FYI. Enjoy your new watches.


----------



## staceyjan

uhpharm01 said:


> its a different watch for Michele. At one time I wanted this watch but I'm happy with the three decos watches that I have now. It's this watch is definitely an older watch. ( my focus is on getting a Rolex DJ 36 two tone then the Cartier tank francaise two tone medium  and getting) My guess is about 3 or 4  or 5 years old watch that they didn't make very many of,  which is why you can't find all that much information on.  I first time that  saw this watch at Sam's  club about 4 years ago. The Sam's club isn't an authorization dealer for Michele watches. Just FYI. Enjoy your new watches.


Thank you for the info! It is interesting to learn more about it.


----------



## Michelle1x

uhpharm01 said:


> The black deco is only in size 18. It's not the same size as the deco XL.



Ah ok, I think I thought the black one was an XL because the watch on the left looked like a full size Urban, no?


----------



## uhpharm01

Michelle1x said:


> Ah ok, I think I thought the black one was an XL because the watch on the left looked like a full size Urban, no?



I didn't know anything about the Urban watches.  but I have three deco XL and they all have the 20mm. And every time that I seen the black deco it had the 18mm in person and it looks smaller than the deco XL. That's all the information that i have right now.


----------



## Michelle1x

uhpharm01 said:


> I didn't know anything about the Urban watches.  but I have three deco XL and they all have the 20mm. And every time that I seen the black deco it had the 18mm in person and it looks smaller than the deco XL. That's all the information that i have right now.



Are you having difficulty finding 20mm bracelets and bands? I am, a little.  Seems like they are phasing out some of the larger watches, or maybe the models are changing.  The large urban seems gone too.


----------



## uhpharm01

Michelle1x said:


> Are you having difficulty finding 20mm bracelets and bands? I am, a little.  Seems like they are phasing out some of the larger watches, or maybe the models are changing.  The large urban seems gone too.


Hi there. I sent you a PM


----------



## staceyjan

Michelle1x said:


> Ah ok, I think I thought the black one was an XL because the watch on the left looked like a full size Urban, no?


The one on the left is the urban mini. 

Thank you again for the responses!


----------



## uhpharm01

staceyjan said:


> The one on the left is the urban mini.
> 
> Thank you again for the responses!


Thanks. Good to know. I was pretty sure that wasn't the urban XL.


----------



## dcguccigirl

staceyjan said:


> My DH and I were away and DH wanted to buy silver coins.  So, we went into his friend's pawn shop and I found the attached.  (I was more excited about my Tiffany jewel finds but happy to find these, too.)  Besides DH buying coins, I never thought I would score in a pawn shop.
> 
> The black one was $250 and the small one was $100.  (The one closest to my wrist is my original watch.)  The black one is really big and I am not sure how comfortable I am with it.  I also purchase a few bands for both of them.  The watch station is going to send the black one to get cleaned up.  I thought the face was a little foggy and will pay for the service.  The little one is newer and I think in better condition.  I am going to give it to DD for her bday.
> View attachment 3427218



That black Deco is Everything and GREAT price, both were a great price!


----------



## dcguccigirl

Trying to decide on which one I should keep......I don't have a lot of gold, so don't know if I need both. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Then I'm trying to decide if I should get this pink sports sail.....it's different and a good price.


----------



## staceyjan

dcguccigirl said:


> Trying to decide on which one I should keep......I don't have a lot of gold, so don't know if I need both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3430763
> 
> 
> Then I'm trying to decide if I should get this pink sports sail.....it's different and a good price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3430764


If you getting the pink one, too then go with the Urban since it has a different shape face.


----------



## staceyjan

dcguccigirl said:


> That black Deco is Everything and GREAT price, both were a great price!


Thanks for the great reassurance!  You really bright a smile to my face when I read your reply!


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

I love the pink one. Is it the large Sportsail? It is too large for my wrist. And I love the fact that the chronograph isn't a day of the week. I do not remember ever seeing a pink sport sail. All are pretty, though,

beeble


----------



## VegasCyn

dcguccigirl said:


> Trying to decide on which one I should keep......I don't have a lot of gold, so don't know if I need both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3430763
> 
> 
> Then I'm trying to decide if I should get this pink sports sail.....it's different and a good price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3430764



I like then all, but I would definitely get the pink one! Good luck choosing


----------



## dcguccigirl

Balto Bag Lady said:


> I love the pink one. Is it the large Sportsail? It is too large for my wrist. And I love the fact that the chronograph isn't a day of the week. I do not remember ever seeing a pink sport sail. All are pretty, though,
> 
> beeble



Thanks....It's the smaller sports sail 38mm. It's about 4 years old, I think it was probably a trunk show piece....it's an unusual color for Michele.


----------



## dcguccigirl

VegasCyn said:


> I like then all, but I would definitely get the pink one! Good luck choosing



I did get the pink for $300....really good price, originally around $1300. I have the Deco XL and the mirrored sports sail.....trying to decide if I really need both, I have a few days before I have to take the Deco back to WS.


----------



## Bucsfan1973

dcguccigirl said:


> I did get the pink for $300....really good price, originally around $1300. I have the Deco XL and the mirrored sports sail.....trying to decide if I really need both, I have a few days before I have to take the Deco back to WS.



What is WS?  I have been looking for the Deco XL to purchase.


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

dcguccigirl said:


> Thanks....It's the smaller sports sail 38mm. It's about 4 years old, I think it was probably a trunk show piece....it's an unusual color for Michele.


The best watches come from trunks. I get most of mine from Smyth Jewelers in Timonium, MD. This year was a dud for the trunk. Michele sold them online before they had their online sale. Anyway, I think you should keep it just because it is so unusual. I'm kind of bummed out that I found out that WS is at that National Harbor. Between them, Movado (for DH,) and le Crueset, I will go broke. If you are near Baltimore, Smyth will give you 20% off, as does Nordies (in Baltimore, to match prices with competitors.) 

beeble


----------



## rouge13

I'm new to Michele watches, I saw one on sale at Saks off 5th, and pre-sale starts in a few days. But, on the face of the watch, there is no logo or model name (ex: CSX) etc. Is that normal for a Michele watch? Is it just a really old model? Thank you!
https://www.dropbox.com/s/hbz9avjn4i5las4/IMG_4513.jpg?dl=0 
https://www.dropbox.com/s/yqw83mqdtfd7mtr/IMG_0585.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/nburb5lyvqopa40/IMG_9726.jpg?dl=0


----------



## Michelle1x

I saw this watch on Tradesy- never seen this one before, kind of incredible!
https://www.tradesy.com/accessories/michele-17896366/?tref=category


----------



## dcguccigirl

Michelle1x said:


> I saw this watch on Tradesy- never seen this one before, kind of incredible!
> https://www.tradesy.com/accessories/michele-17896366/?tref=category



WOW.....that's nice!


----------



## dcguccigirl

Bucsfan1973 said:


> What is WS?  I have been looking for the Deco XL to purchase.



I sent you a private message.


----------



## staceyjan

Bucsfan1973 said:


> What is WS?  I have been looking for the Deco XL to purchase.


Watch Station. They sell Michele watches in store only but not online.  I would recommend the Atlantic City NJ store. Toni or the manager provide great customer service.


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

Michelle1x said:


> I saw this watch on Tradesy- never seen this one before, kind of incredible!


This was an unadvertised item for Nordstrom's Anniversary Sale. Nordstrom's sale price is $3769.90. They are strikingly similar. The price on makes similar pave watches from time to time. I believe they are called "Ultimate Pave." Please excuse the lack of accents, my keyboard doesn't allow for them.
https://goo.gl/photos/8jSSQVXiJLqS2NFK8
beeble


----------



## uhpharm01

Michelle1x said:


> Are you having difficulty finding 20mm bracelets and bands? I am, a little.  Seems like they are phasing out some of the larger watches, or maybe the models are changing.  The large urban seems gone too.



Yes it is difficult to find the 20mm because when Michele discontinues a watch. They also discontinues the bracelet too. This watch was discontinued back in 2014. I was looking at Michele.com and I saw the 20mm for the deco in the steel version. And I also saw the strap for urban XL too.


----------



## Michelle1x

I went to Watchstation yesterday and yes, they are having a great sale.  40% off everything and then an additional 35% if you buy 3 things- but the 3 things can include a box, so I find they are pretty lax about helping you find 3 items.
I think 40 and an additional 35 is as low as they go- that might even be better than Black Friday.  So if there's anything anybody wants from there, go now.
The only problem with WS is selection.  I wanted some bracelets yesterday- they had none.  Then I wanted to see the large urbans - none anywhere in the system.  They do have urban minis.  Nothing in rose gold in my store either.


----------



## cinnamonstick

Hello, 
After stalking the Michele Cocoa Mosaic Deco 16 for a YEAR I finally purchased it today. Its possible I will return it. For free shipping I figured it was worth the gamble sonce I have not viewed the watch in person. 
I normally do not wear yellow gold. I'm thinking I can pair the face with a silver bracelet and tone down the gold while still complimenting the face. 
I have several mosaic Micheles and LOVE all of them! But.... none were purchased full price as this one was. They were half price at $1k. I could not resist this purchase! Sold out every place I checked and it was the last one the Michele web page.  No joke.
After flooding Google for weeks to locate a "real" photo of the watch, I found just one pic. Looks very different on the model (blue shades vs brown MOP). 

Hoping some one out there has the Michele Cocoa Mosaic Deco 16 who can load a few pics for me? 

Thank you.....


----------



## cinnamonstick

Here is how it shows on every web page. Brown.


----------



## cinnamonstick

Here is the only pic I found "on a person".....blue? It is the same watch and color. I know light reflection will create different shades bc of the MOP. Curious how it looks overall in person.

TY


----------



## cinnamonstick

And one final pic. Anybody know which colors are closest in real life?


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

cinnamonstick said:


> And one final pic. Anybody know which colors are closest in real life?


I have saw the cocoa mosaic, and the grey mosaic. The ones you pictured are the grey they have grey and a blueish grey, the cocoa is different colors of brown, hope this helps.


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

Hi. I own this watch.  Love it. It is more like the photo with the woman in the white sweater. This is one of may faves. It is beautiful and you should  (look at me, telling you what to do,) definitely use the two-tone bracelet. It is cocoa. I like that it is mosaic with the gold.  I have the trunk show inlay from a few years ago. I am very, very weak. But, I was able to walk away from WS Sunday!
Good luck. I know you will love it.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

Balto Bag Lady said:


> Hi. I own this watch.  Love it. It is more like the photo with the woman in the white sweater. This is one of may faves. It is beautiful and you should  (look at me, telling you what to do,) definitely use the two-tone bracelet. It is cocoa. I like that it is mosaic with the gold.  I have the trunk show inlay from a few years ago. I am very, very weak. But, I was able to walk away from WS Sunday!
> Good luck. I know you will love it.


Do you have a pic b/c the brown I saw and was going to get showed true browns, or maybe there are more mosaics then I thought.


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

SamanthalovesMK said:


> Do you have a pic b/c the brown I saw and was going to get showed true browns, or maybe there are more mosaics then I thought.


Hi. My watch photographs pretty much the same as your photo. The pieces of mother of pearl are not really mosaic as they are all inlaid into a bed of of gold colored metal, so there are the same number of pieces in each watch. I think it is beautiful and bought it as soon as Nordstrom had it available. Here is my watch.
Also, I have a true mosaic watch and I tried to get a decent photo, but didn't  have such great luck. And it is also below.
I cannot delete the top giant photo. I do apologize.

beeble.


----------



## cinnamonstick

Ladies,
SO, SO, helpful! Thank you for your pics including the grey mosaic (squared). That was actually my other choice of watch I was considering. I also like that the squared grey watch has diamond "numbers" (dots) on the dial and the date......I never know the date, lol!

I may be leaning toward the toward the two tone band as you ate suggesting Balto bc I want this Michele to be "different" than my other watches  (which have all silver bands).  As I shared, I only wear silver or WG, but need a slight change to my watches to "justify" another .

While we are on the topic of the mosaics, I will add a pic of my other two moasics for fellow PF readers. White MOP geometric diamond and the black MOP. I LOVE both of them to death! Both purchased at the WS outlet @ half the cost. That is another thing about the Cocoa.... I know i can pick it up sooner or later at the outlets or preowned for half price. I was reading a post about the squared grey mosaic on PF. The woman treated herself to a full price watch only to find it half off later at the outlets. I really need to justify this purchase at full price.... They will be restocked in October (so I didn't buy the last one ever).

Thank you again! Super helpful! ANY addition info and opinions are apprecited.


----------



## cinnamonstick

Diamond geometric
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 mosaic MOP Deco Diamond. I had to resize the pics.....they may not be too good


----------



## cinnamonstick

Both at outlets or being sold preowned now online


----------



## cinnamonstick

Black


----------



## cinnamonstick

Balto Bag Lady.....you just bought a new inlay at the Trunk Show? Oh please, DO SHARE!


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

Balto Bag Lady said:


> Hi. My watch photographs pretty much the same as your photo. The pieces of mother of pearl are not really mosaic as they are all inlaid into a bed of of gold colored metal, so there are the same number of pieces in each watch. I think it is beautiful and bought it as soon as Nordstrom had it available. Here is my watch.
> Also, I have a true mosaic watch and I tried to get a decent photo, but didn't  have such great luck. And it is also below.
> I cannot delete the top giant photo. I do apologize.
> 
> beeble.
> View attachment 3436942
> View attachment 3436946


I really like this watch, I will be on the search for a mosaic now,this is really gorgeous, thank you for posting!


----------



## Michelle1x

cinnamonstick said:


> Ladies,
> SO, SO, helpful! Thank you for your pics including the grey mosaic (squared). That was actually my other choice of watch I was considering. I also like that the squared grey watch has diamond "numbers" (dots) on the dial and the date......I never know the date, lol!
> 
> I may be leaning toward the toward the two tone band as you ate suggesting Balto bc I want this Michele to be "different" than my other watches  (which have all silver bands).  As I shared, I only wear silver or WG, but need a slight change to my watches to "justify" another .
> 
> While we are on the topic of the mosaics, I will add a pic of my other two moasics for fellow PF readers. White MOP geometric diamond and the black MOP. I LOVE both of them to death! Both purchased at the WS outlet @ half the cost. That is another thing about the Cocoa.... I know i can pick it up sooner or later at the outlets or preowned for half price. I was reading a post about the squared grey mosaic on PF. The woman treated herself to a full price watch only to find it half off later at the outlets. I really need to justify this purchase at full price.... They will be restocked in October (so I didn't buy the last one ever).
> 
> Thank you again! Super helpful! ANY addition info and opinions are apprecited.



Did somebody tell you that WS overall will be restocked in October or is it this specific mosaic watch you are expecting will be restocked?
I have a hard time with my Watchstations out here (in CA).  If you happen to want something that they have - a Jelly, etc- then the prices are great.  But I want a full size Urban, and this last weekend I was told none exist in the entire system!   And almost no bracelets.  
I thought maybe this was an inventory control tactic because the sales are so good in late summer and maybe by October - they will restock everything at higher prices.  That would be ok with me. I don't need the absolute lowest price deal on a Michele watch I want.


----------



## Michelle1x

cinnamonstick said:


> Black



Incredible watch- thanks for sharing.  Never seen that one before.


----------



## Michelle1x

Balto Bag Lady said:


> Hi. My watch photographs pretty much the same as your photo. The pieces of mother of pearl are not really mosaic as they are all inlaid into a bed of of gold colored metal, so there are the same number of pieces in each watch. I think it is beautiful and bought it as soon as Nordstrom had it available. Here is my watch.
> Also, I have a true mosaic watch and I tried to get a decent photo, but didn't  have such great luck. And it is also below.
> I cannot delete the top giant photo. I do apologize.
> 
> beeble.
> View attachment 3436942
> View attachment 3436946



Hi Beeble, for the second watch (below)- was that a Nordstrom purchase?  I really like that one, esp since it has hour markers on the dial.  Many Michele's don't have any identification of hours on the face at all.  I'd really like to find one of those, never seen one like that.
Some of the patterned jellies have an outer rim with hour markers now - which helps.


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

cinnamonstick said:


> Balto Bag Lady.....you just bought a new inlay at the Trunk Show? Oh please, DO SHARE!


cinnamonstick, I purchased the mosaic at a trunk show about two years ago.
The Trunk Show from this past season was a big bleccch. The new red Japanese style watches online are just spectacular.


Michelle1x said:


> Hi Beeble, for the second watch (below)- was that a Nordstrom purchase?  I really like that one, esp since it has hour markers on the dial.  Many Michele's don't have any identification of hours on the face at all.  I'd really like to find one of those, never seen one like that.
> Some of the patterned jellies have an outer rim with hour markers now - which helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3437593



Michelle1x, I bought my mosaic at a Trunk a couple of years ago.
My mosaic watch was at the National Harbor WS! It had a pink band on it. They are having a big event soon. I will try to remember to look for the flyer they gave me. They were having a good sale. I just cannot justify another watch.

beeble.


----------



## cinnamonstick

Michelle1x said:


> Did somebody tell you that WS overall will be restocked in October or is it this specific mosaic watch you are expecting will be restocked?
> I have a hard time with my Watchstations out here (in CA).  If you happen to want something that they have - a Jelly, etc- then the prices are great.  But I want a full size Urban, and this last weekend I was told none exist in the entire system!   And almost no bracelets.
> I thought maybe this was an inventory control tactic because the sales are so good in late summer and maybe by October - they will restock everything at higher prices.  That would be ok with me. I don't need the absolute lowest price deal on a Michele watch I want.


Hi, sorry for the confusion.  The Mosaic watch in two tone Cocoa is now out on michele.com. I bought last one BUT they are due back in stock (michele.com, Nords, etc) in October.  Not out of production. That was the "October" reference. 

 But in regards to your comment....just so happens I called the WS here in Baltimore to see if they had a two tone bracelet (nope)...the lady on the phone mentioned there is some "special day" (Aug 18th?) 6 to 9 where the WS will pull out a bunch of stock they are holding in the back. They are popular items,  just moved to outlet items, etc. I can't go....over an hour drive one way. Boooo!But it sounds like yes, invantory control of sorts at least for this special sale. First come, first serve.....


----------



## Michelle1x

cinnamonstick said:


> Hi, sorry for the confusion.  The Mosaic watch in two tone Cocoa is now out on michele.com. I bought last one BUT they are due back in stock (michele.com, Nords, etc) in October.  Not out of production. That was the "October" reference.
> 
> But in regards to your comment....just so happens I called the WS here in Baltimore to see if they had a two tone bracelet (nope)...the lady on the phone mentioned there is some "special day" (Aug 18th?) 6 to 9 where the WS will pull out a bunch of stock they are holding in the back. They are popular items,  just moved to outlet items, etc. I can't go....over an hour drive one way. Boooo!But it sounds like yes, invantory control of sorts at least for this special sale. First come, first serve.....



Great!  I'm going to the outlet mall tomorrow and will try to get some intel, and post back here.  The inventory is so light in my watchstations, I am not optimistic but we shall see.
People that don't live near watchstations probably read this thread and think of WS as some kind of Oz.  But the ones near me have so little inventory and none of the really nice watches (like those mosaics) that Michele is known for.  Its the classic outlet vs full line store dilemma.  If you want a jelly, watchstation is great.


----------



## cinnamonstick

Yes...good plan! I actually have never been to the WS "near" me. I have called to ask if they had a certain model # in stock. I had luck 1x. There is a Fossil out 45 min away. Again, hit or miss. I tend to call head with that store as well with the model # I'm seeking to avoid a waste in gas and time. I usually know what I want .
The WS event this month sounds great! Wonder if there will be some lucky finds? I won't know! Lol! Eye is on the Cocoa Mosaic. Doubt it will pop up at the special event since still on the normal Michele web page. 

Anybody know how long it takes a watch to get to the outlets? I feel like a year or two.  I stalked my mosaics on the main page but did later find them at the outlets (half off or more). 

And yes, the new reds are WOW!!!


----------



## Michelle1x

OK so *as promised* here is my intel from Watchstation today.
IN general, this mission was an *EPIC FAIL *(Northern Ca):

The recent sale is over, all watches are now 40% off
They know nothing about a "special day" for Michele watches in August and speculated it was store specific (and not my store)
They showed me every Michele watch they had and there was nothing unusual or new.  
Diamond cases: Urban mini and Urban coquette (both 2-tone)
A small, square faced diamond watch I have never seen before- smaller than the deco or milou, more like the size of an urban coquette with diamonds all around.  I don't see it on the web anywhere.
Standard(non diamond): Serein, one with blue face
A few capes and other jellies (don't remember if there were any tiger or leopard jellies)

*When I tried to take a picture to post here- mostly to show how uneventful this was, they said they couldn't allow me to take a picture!!!  What??!!*

Truthfully I don't like that location much anyway.  But today was definitely not worth going.  I'll have to live vicariously through all of you and call the corporate number to locate something for me if available!  
I wonder if this last sale was the big blowout for the summer and new stuff and prices are coming?  That is my guess.


----------



## cinnamonstick

Hello,
Thank you Michele1x. I appreciate your eyes! I am jealous you are close enough to an outlet to pop in. Hour drive for me to either a Fossil Outlet or WS (WS may be more actually). Costco had two Michele watches (not online....in store). Nothing crazy. Normal white ones. Prices were so,so. Better than Michele.com but not as good as the outlets. 
Wowzers! No pictures? That's silly? Pics are all over online so no need to worry about stealing designs. That is not too smart. What if u posted a pic and someone wanted to buy it? It would be a fast sale? Or if u wanted to send the pic to your sistER or BFF to ask if u should pick it up for them? Hummm......weird. 
Thanks for the update!


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

Michelle1x said:


> OK so *as promised* here is my intel from Watchstation today.
> IN general, this mission was an *EPIC FAIL *(Northern Ca):
> 
> The recent sale is over, all watches are now 40% off
> They know nothing about a "special day" for Michele watches in August and speculated it was store specific (and not my store)
> They showed me every Michele watch they had and there was nothing unusual or new.
> Diamond cases: Urban mini and Urban coquette (both 2-tone)
> A small, square faced diamond watch I have never seen before- smaller than the deco or milou, more like the size of an urban coquette with diamonds all around.  I don't see it on the web anywhere.
> Standard(non diamond): Serein, one with blue face
> A few capes and other jellies (don't remember if there were any tiger or leopard jellies)
> 
> *When I tried to take a picture to post here- mostly to show how uneventful this was, they said they couldn't allow me to take a picture!!!  What??!!*
> 
> Truthfully I don't like that location much anyway.  But today was definitely not worth going.  I'll have to live vicariously through all of you and call the corporate number to locate something for me if available!
> I wonder if this last sale was the big blowout for the summer and new stuff and prices are coming?  That is my guess.


Thanks for the Intel. I will be calling mine to see if they have any special sales Thursday although I don't need anymore watches. I just went to one that was an hour away yesterday and got a coffee alligator band for the two tone yellow gold deco diamond dial I just got, and a aubergine, and cranberry alligator for the rose gold two tone deco diamond dial, and I got this genuine galuchat black strap All for $140. I guess I'm lucky bc the one that is 40 min from me occasionally has good things very cheap. I have almost every model except the urban in my collection now.


----------



## cinnamonstick

Hi Samantha, GREAT finds!! Love to see pics on the watches. Cranberry w the rose sounds pretty!


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

cinnamonstick said:


> Hi Samantha, GREAT finds!! Love to see pics on the watches. Cranberry w the rose sounds pretty!


Here it is! I am very happy with what I have acquired so far. I have bought and sold quite a few Michele's but the ones seen here are keepers!


----------



## cinnamonstick

Holy smoke!! The QUEEN! Love them! You were right! Awesome collection!  Love the TY Serein at the top  (TY w rose I think). Rose is next for me I think! ❤❤ One day....

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

cinnamonstick said:


> Holy smoke!! The QUEEN! Love them! You were right! Awesome collection!  Love the TY Serein at the top  (TY w rose I think). Rose is next for me I think! ❤❤ One day....
> 
> Thanks for sharing!



Thank you! I might be one of the Princess' lol DCGucci definitely has the Queen title, with Michelle1x coming close to her. I love all my Michele's and am very happy with what I have acquired thus far, this is a expensive habit but I love Michele style and what the brand stands for!


----------



## Michelle1x

SamanthalovesMK said:


> Thanks for the Intel. I will be calling mine to see if they have any special sales Thursday although I don't need anymore watches. I just went to one that was an hour away yesterday and got a coffee alligator band for the two tone yellow gold deco diamond dial I just got, and a aubergine, and cranberry alligator for the rose gold two tone deco diamond dial, and I got this genuine galuchat black strap All for $140. I guess I'm lucky bc the one that is 40 min from me occasionally has good things very cheap. I have almost every model except the urban in my collection now.



Is your watchstation still having the additional 35% off, or are the list prices of the bands you bought just lower?

I find they do lower prices when they end these additional off sales, most retailers do so its a crap shoot as to whether you can get good deals without an "additional off" sale.  I didn't ask about bands yesterday.


----------



## Michelle1x

SamanthalovesMK said:


> Thank you! I might be one of the Princess' lol DCGucci definitely has the Queen title, with Michelle1x coming close to her. I love all my Michele's and am very happy with what I have acquired thus far, this is a expensive habit but I love Michele style and what the brand stands for!



Its an expensive habit but there is an aftermarket that you don't have with off the shelf watches.  Not as good as the really elite watches like Rolex but still pretty good, and Michele is edgier and trendier.  I'm not trying to say its an investment or anything, but you can spend $500 on a Michael Kors watch also- here is one,
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/MICHAEL...yvHK3UHpelM9QdmpWOiqRXRo5Rc9SUJU9GRoC9dPw_wcB

When you get tired of this I doubt there is anything you can do but donate it.  I'm glad to see Michael Kors isn't trying to sell pave watches with that giant MK in the middle though.


----------



## Michelle1x

SamanthalovesMK said:


> Here it is! I am very happy with what I have acquired so far. I have bought and sold quite a few Michele's but the ones seen here are keepers!



Are those 2 decos at the bottom the same model except in stainless steel and two tone?


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

Michelle1x said:


> Is your watchstation still having the additional 35% off, or are the list prices of the bands you bought just lower?
> 
> I find they do lower prices when they end these additional off sales, most retailers do so its a crap shoot as to whether you can get good deals without an "additional off" sale.  I didn't ask about bands yesterday.


 They had 40%/35%/15%. They were marked lower than the $180 as well which I thought they had stopped doing


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

Michelle1x said:


> Are those 2 decos at the bottom the same model except in stainless steel and two tone?


Yes, a two tone rose gold and yellow gold.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

Michelle1x said:


> Its an expensive habit but there is an aftermarket that you don't have with off the shelf watches.  Not as good as the really elite watches like Rolex but still pretty good, and Michele is edgier and trendier.  I'm not trying to say its an investment or anything, but you can spend $500 on a Michael Kors watch also- here is one,
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/MICHAEL...yvHK3UHpelM9QdmpWOiqRXRo5Rc9SUJU9GRoC9dPw_wcB
> 
> When you get tired of this I doubt there is anything you can do but donate it.  I'm glad to see Michael Kors isn't trying to sell pave watches with that giant MK in the middle though.


Yes I agree, if we sell Michele after a few years we can get several hundred if they have diamond bezel. Some of the prices I have gotten have been so good I couldn't even believe it. I used to have MK until I sold them all then started getting Michele.


----------



## Michelle1x

SamanthalovesMK said:


> They had 40%/35%/15%. They were marked lower than the $180 as well which I thought they had stopped doing



You mean the alligator bands were marked down first and then the 40%/35%/15% applied after that?  Yes they stopped marking down the watches this way but they still do it for the bands in my stores.  The watches have all the discounts applied against the retail price here (which is definitely not as good as what we used to have but still the best deals on Michelle).  But for the bands, they have a lot of yellow tags here with prices around $39 etc for bands that retail for $99.  So you can really get great prices on bands here, too.  But no alligator bands that I saw except a bright lime green one.
Thats great they applied an *additional* 15% off the final price!


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

Michelle1x said:


> You mean the alligator bands were marked down first and then the 40%/35%/15% applied after that?  Yes they stopped marking down the watches this way but they still do it for the bands in my stores.  The watches have all the discounts applied against the retail price here (which is definitely not as good as what we used to have but still the best deals on Michelle).  But for the bands, they have a lot of yellow tags here with prices around $39 etc for bands that retail for $99.  So you can really get great prices on bands here, too.  But no alligator bands that I saw except a bright lime green one.
> Thats great they applied an *additional* 15% off the final price!


Yes, I thought they stopped the bands too, they weren't yellow tickets they were all just marked to around 129. They then gave me additional 15% for email signup although I have had email with them forever. I really only like the alligator straps and have a good amount in 16 and 18. They don't have nearly as many bands as they used to, I wish I could order alligator from other stores.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

Balto Bag Lady said:


> Hi. My watch photographs pretty much the same as your photo. The pieces of mother of pearl are not really mosaic as they are all inlaid into a bed of of gold colored metal, so there are the same number of pieces in each watch. I think it is beautiful and bought it as soon as Nordstrom had it available. Here is my watch.
> Also, I have a true mosaic watch and I tried to get a decent photo, but didn't  have such great luck. And it is also below.
> I cannot delete the top giant photo. I do apologize.
> 
> beeble.
> View attachment 3436942
> View attachment 3436946


That second one was at my watch station I really thought about getting it but I am committed to not purchase unless it's a deal I can't resist, but that is gorgeous!


----------



## dcguccigirl

SamanthalovesMK said:


> Thanks for the Intel. I will be calling mine to see if they have any special sales Thursday although I don't need anymore watches. I just went to one that was an hour away yesterday and got a coffee alligator band for the two tone yellow gold deco diamond dial I just got, and a aubergine, and cranberry alligator for the rose gold two tone deco diamond dial, and I got this genuine galuchat black strap All for $140. I guess I'm lucky bc the one that is 40 min from me occasionally has good things very cheap. I have almost every model except the urban in my collection now.



Some WS are having a designer watch event 8/18 in evening hours.....the one in my area is from 7-9.


----------



## dcguccigirl

SamanthalovesMK said:


> Thank you! I might be one of the Princess' lol DCGucci definitely has the Queen title, with Michelle1x coming close to her. I love all my Michele's and am very happy with what I have acquired thus far, this is a expensive habit but I love Michele style and what the brand stands for!



Lol....Funny Samanthaloves MK!  I'm going the WS in Sawgrass Mills in FL today, I'll keep you posted.


----------



## cinnamonstick

So, so sad. My watch came. It has a spec of the MOP on the underside of the crystal. Back it goes. Last in stock till Oct. Not sure I loved it for 2k anyway. Nothing lost....but a small let down. Too bad. Honestly, it makes me feel better to shop the outlet anyway for the discount. 

YES....there is a nice aftermarket


----------



## cinnamonstick

Sorry. ....Pic


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

dcguccigirl said:


> Some WS are having a designer watch event 8/18 in evening hours.....the one in my area is from 7-9.[/QUOTE
> Did they say what the promotion will be?


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

cinnamonstick said:


> Sorry. ....Pic


That sucks, for 2k no way!


----------



## cinnamonstick

SamanthalovesMK said:


> That sucks, for 2k no way!


Exactly and AMEN. No way for the price. I think it was actually $2,200. I asked if I could get a discount bc it was "damaged" and the gentleman on the phone said no, but could get it repaired free. No way again!  Are you kidding me remove the crystal and start tinkering with the watch? Lol! Nope.

I will wait for it to arrive at the outlets or some sale. Funny, I bought 16mm strap last night on Ebay. Oops. The head was also smaller than I expected. Lovely watch. More due in October if anybody has there eye on it  I have a band I can sell ya! Lol!

Onward with the shopping...... *sigh*. Bummer.


----------



## dcguccigirl

They didn't say....hopefully it's the same or maybe 50%off plus some.


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

cinnamonstick said:


> So, so sad. My watch came. It has a spec of the MOP on the underside of the crystal. Back it goes. Last in stock till Oct. Not sure I loved it for 2k anyway. Nothing lost....but a small let down. Too bad. Honestly, it makes me feel better to shop the outlet anyway for the discount.
> 
> YES....there is a nice aftermarket


Where did you get the watch?
If Michele could fix it, they would make it right. 
That watch is so gorgeous it would be worth the repair.

If Michele doesn't make the repair to your satisfaction, you can reject it. I have done that. I had a black ceramic deco that just stopped running after I bought it. Nordstrom sent it back to Michele and they replaced it, with a nearly invisible mother of pearl face. I refused it. I made them fix the original watch because the original was so gorgeous. They complied and replaced the movement.

beeble.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

Balto Bag Lady said:


> Where did you get the watch?
> If Michele could fix it, they would make it right.
> That watch is so gorgeous it would be worth the repair.
> 
> If Michele doesn't make the repair to your satisfaction, you can reject it. I have done that. I had a black ceramic deco that just stopped running after I bought it. Nordstrom sent it back to Michele and they replaced it, with a nearly invisible mother of pearl face. I refused it. I made them fix the original watch because the original was so gorgeous. They complied and replaced the movement.
> 
> beeble.


 I would recommend waiting until the price lowers, in addition if it's fixed by Michele it will be sent to watch station and there is a huge refurbished discount, just my opinion.


----------



## cinnamonstick

Hi, 
I figure since a whole bunch more will be coming out in October online (Michele) I'll just wait and either buy a different one then (that hasnt be tinkered with) in October or try to catch it at the outlets later. I expect it will be hitting the outlets shortly since it's already has been out for a year. I can save 1k. I'm sure they could fix it just fine but I figure Oct is not that far away.

I felt mixed about $2,200 anyway. $1k, no guilt (well, less...).  Now I am shopping to makeup for the tramatic loss..... see how this works?  Lol!


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

Is anyone from the DC area going to the event at Watch Station on the 18th (Thursday) I guess it's like a trunk show for old trunk show watches that didn't sell. I'm going to try to go. If you don't have the information, here are some very poor photos of the card the sales girl gave me a few weeks ago.
PM me if you are going to be there.

beeble.


----------



## Michelle1x

cinnamonstick said:


> Hi,
> I figure since a whole bunch more will be coming out in October online (Michele) I'll just wait and either buy a different one then (that hasnt be tinkered with) in October or try to catch it at the outlets later. I expect it will be hitting the outlets shortly since it's already has been out for a year. I can save 1k. I'm sure they could fix it just fine but I figure Oct is not that far away.
> 
> I felt mixed about $2,200 anyway. $1k, no guilt (well, less...).  Now I am shopping to makeup for the tramatic loss..... see how this works?  Lol!



Hopefully more is coming.  The prices at Watchstation are definitely not as good as they used to be though, and Michele prices keep going up.  Since they take the discounts off of list price now, price increases matter.
If anybody sees any full size urbans (the big ones)- let me know.. TIA!


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

Forgot to mention that this recent is at the Watch Station in National Harbor Ranger Outlets. 6-9 pm. I always get 20% off from Nordies and a local Jewelry store on very current merchandise. The watch which  gave a cinnamonstick such a problem, cost me $400[emoji16] because I had lots of Nordstrom Notes. And, that included the two-tone bracelet I had to buy. Big lucky deal for beeble.


----------



## cinnamonstick

Holy crapo Balto!! $400? So amazing! Wow!

When I called Michele I asked if the Cocoa would be considered refurbished and end up at a discount place (WF, Fossil etc). He said no bc it would not be considered refurbished taking the little specks on the underside of the glass. It's just sitting on it it's not like it's tough for engraved. I tried to tap it off. I didnt want to screw up the watch so I left it alone. I called back the next day and asked a new CS rep. She said the same thing. It will be posted full price on Micjelle.com. I could ask them to return it to me once the MOP flake is off, but again, it's only 2 months till October. If I feel the same way, I'll just purchase a whole different one in October online. Or better, wait till spring. I bet they show up at the outlets.....


----------



## cinnamonstick

Michelle1x. Full size Urban. Got it. I will check Costco again when I go next week.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

cinnamonstick said:


> Holy crapo Balto!! $400? So amazing! Wow!
> 
> When I called Michele I asked if the Cocoa would be considered refurbished and end up at a discount place (WF, Fossil etc). He said no bc it would not be considered refurbished taking the little specks on the underside of the glass. It's just sitting on it it's not like it's tough for engraved. I tried to tap it off. I didnt want to screw up the watch so I left it alone. I called back the next day and asked a new CS rep. She said the same thing. It will be posted full price on Micjelle.com. I could ask them to return it to me once the MOP flake is off, but again, it's only 2 months till October. If I feel the same way, I'll just purchase a whole different one in October online. Or better, wait till spring. I bet they show up at the outlets.....


Interesting, did you ask how they determine refurbished? When I asked a few months ago I was told when a customer returns an item that is defective to Michele they do a complete check and then send it to the authorized outlets that sell Michele. I see refurbished items at my Watch Station all the time and they are full price decos (size 18) and sereins that are selling full price at Nordstrom, bloomies etc. I honestly believe that is true, that is the refurbishment process for most items, maybe your item is different, but I don't see why. No way a consumer should pay full price for a item that had a defect even if fixed by the company, honestly that doesn't sit well with me if Michele is doing that.


----------



## cinnamonstick

At WF today. Couldnt stay for watch special. Had kids and very far away. Sale will be 50% the. 25% and free leather baND
 Took pics. Not sure what will be at special. Didn't disclose other than maybe 15 Micheles plus other brands.  Will post boils in a sec of normal stock


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

cinnamonstick said:


> At WF today. Couldnt stay for watch special. Had kids and very far away. Sale will be 50% the. 25% and free leather baND
> Took pics. Not sure what will be at special. Didn't disclose other than maybe 15 Micheles plus other brands.  Will post boils in a sec of normal stock


cinnamon, what is WF? Still  thinking about  going to WS tonight. It's about an hour's drive to DC. I will probably go, but will not get anything unless it is just something I cannot live without. Thinking it has  already been 40% off Michele.com so, there is that to consider. Also the salestax. Thinking about it. Oh well. LEt you know if it was worth it. LOL!!

beeble.


----------



## cinnamonstick

Sorry  I wanted to be able to update all of you in case you wanted to go and I was driving. I live an hour and a half away but took the drive today. It was absolutely crazy I couldn't stay for the special show but I was able to buy a grey mosaic as posted here last week . Balto? I need to flip back to see who had it....sale tonight 50% off plus 25% and a free band w any head.


----------



## cinnamonstick

Here r some pics from before the show. For sale or whatever it is. The special thing tonight. I tried to pry and see if anybody could tell me what they had, but they were p
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 retty conservative about sharing information. Understandably. I will say they were the nicest people I probably have ever encountered in my whole life shopping and I am a shopper! That store is amazing too bad it is so far away. (WS National Harb). I never met such kind people! So patient! 

Pics


----------



## cinnamonstick

Sorry.  At a restaurant with my daughter's trying to get this stuff loaded and be respectful of family time. I thought they had a nice selection I'll be curious to know what they had at the show! I wish I could have stayed but I honestly just went there for the gray Mosaic and to look at a purple Serein but didn't like it in person (Serein). 

Good luck to anyone who goes! I'm afraid to look at what was there after 6pm!


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

cinnamonstick said:


> Sorry.  At a restaurant with my daughter's trying to get this stuff loaded and be respectful of family time. I thought they had a nice selection I'll be curious to know what they had at the show! I wish I could have stayed but I honestly just went there for the gray Mosaic and to look at a purple Serein but didn't like it in person (Serein).
> 
> Good luck to anyone who goes! I'm afraid to look at what was there after 6pm!


Omg! I have been lusting after that purple serein, omg I wish you had not posted those pics (kidding), but I'm so weak, man I'm thinking about getting up and going now


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

cinnamonstick said:


> Sorry.  At a restaurant with my daughter's trying to get this stuff loaded and be respectful of family time. I thought they had a nice selection I'll be curious to know what they had at the show! I wish I could have stayed but I honestly just went there for the gray Mosaic and to look at a purple Serein but didn't like it in person (Serein).
> 
> Good luck to anyone who goes! I'm afraid to look at what was there after 6pm!


We are in the car now on our way to National Harbor. Probably a Fool's errand. Happy for you getting the Grey mosaic. I have that watch also. I also live an hour and a half away. We live in Baltimore. Just hitting the Beltway now. I will let you know what we find.
Uppercase words are from speaking rather than typing, so please forgive the errors. And any others

beeble.


----------



## cinnamonstick

Oh no Balto! They habe two and it is NORMAL stock. Call and ask to hold. It is 24 hours


----------



## cinnamonstick

Balto...purple Serein is NOT part of special event so I BET they will hold it. Free band! Call! It was nice but not for me. I wished it was larger?
I should have picked up this light green aligator band 18mm also that I saw. Kicking myself. Still was $ at $70 (from $200). Seemed $? I picked a mid pink for the gray and a purple. 

I purchased a orange and yellow flower watch for a friend. Not my taste but I think it rocks w this band.

My kids were wanting to eat (skipped lunch) and my CC was declined BOTH of them bc "suspicious activity". Has to call for an ID approval. It was nuts!  I posted as fast as I could. Driving! Shhh. Bad. Oh, and I got lost coming home in D.C. 1 hour 45 mins home!

If anyone goes to the event please share what they had. I had just the one (normal stock) mosaic grey in mind. Couldn't stay for the special event.


----------



## cinnamonstick

Good luck Baldo and Sam!


----------



## cinnamonstick

For my friend. Not my style but I must say paired with this band (my daughter picked it)...looks great! This was "normal stock" also. Looked on Ebay. They are near same price as outlet.  Must not be a much desired watch.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

Ok I made it they don't allow pics.....there are three mosaics, one two tone serein old model, no decos other then minis, they have a few urbans, regular size (refurbished), mini refurbished without diamond bezel, old model csx. I am leaving and not getting anything because the purple serein I want is NOT here, so I will wait until it arrives. Good luck ladies!


----------



## cinnamonstick

What mosaics! Lol....gray....what r other two!? Not the pink?! My weakness!

Oh no! Sorry to hear the purple is not there. Ask them to look it up and then machine to tell you where one is.  I bet you could use your credit card and buy it and have it shipped to you. Good news, that was normal stock. (Not event). The purple Serein is it there. Call in AM if u left already. 

How so u know if something is refurbished?


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

cinnamonstick said:


> What mosaics! Lol....gray....what r other two!? Not the pink?! My weakness!
> 
> Oh no! Sorry to hear the purple is not there. Ask them to look it up and then machine to tell you where one is.  I bet you could use your credit card and buy it and have it shipped to you. Good news, that was normal stock. (Not event). The purple Serein is it there. Call in AM if u left already.
> 
> How so u know if something is refurbished?


They had a brown, grey and pink.It will have a yellow ticket, the bad thing is they can't look up refurbished in the system but all refurbs are $799 before the 50/25, the ones with diamond dial $349.


----------



## cinnamonstick

Got it! Ok good...
Gray not referb


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

Serein is 373 
If you call nat harbor tonite they will hold till tomorrow
Its under Judy


----------



## cinnamonstick

They reduced it? Was $7 something when I was there at noon! If we are talking the purple.


----------



## cinnamonstick

Wish we coordinated better


----------



## cinnamonstick

Oops post


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

The event was from 6 to 930. All Michelle was reduced 50% then 25%off that. I got a rose gold fluette w/two tone bracelet free band and dh got a beautiful Armani tank watch --.all under 1000 w/tax.
Turns out it was worth the drive.


----------



## cinnamonstick

Ohhh!! What is THAT? Gorgeous!  The serein? Wowowowwwww!


----------



## cinnamonstick

Nice nails BTW


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

Balto Bag Lady said:


> Serein is 373
> If you call nat harbor tonite they will hold till tomorrow
> Its under Judy


The dark purple serein with diamond bezel,is $373? Because I have the lavender diamond dial serein already


----------



## cinnamonstick

When I was there (noon) the purple 50% the. 25% was $7something. I specifically looked at it. Maybe prices went down later? Dark purple has diamonds on the bezel. Lavender is lovely BTW


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

cinnamonstick said:


> When I was there (noon) the purple 50% the. 25% was $7something. I specifically looked at it. Maybe prices went down later? Dark purple has diamonds on the bezel. Lavender is lovely BTW


Thanks yeah I think I wasn't clear in my statement I should have said dark purple. The retail of the dark purple with diamond bezel is $1895 so $300 would be a miracle unless it's refurbished


----------



## cinnamonstick

SamanthalovesMK said:


> Thanks yeah I think I wasn't clear in my statement I should have said dark purple. The retail of the dark purple with diamond bezel is $1895 so $300 would be a miracle unless it's refurbished


Heck Samanthaloves...
For $3and change...who cares if referb!


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

cinnamonstick said:


> Heck Samanthaloves...
> For $3and change...who cares if referb!


Oh believe me I want it if it's that amount!


----------



## CaribeanQueen

Balto Bag Lady said:


> The event was from 6 to 930. All Michelle was reduced 50% then 25%off that. I got a rose gold fluette w/two tone bracelet free band and dh got a beautiful Armani tank watch --.all under 1000 w/tax.
> Turns out it was worth the drive.



Gorgeous.  I wish I could have stopped by. I live in DC but had a attend a work dinner with the hubby [emoji58]


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

Balto Bag Lady said:


> The event was from 6 to 930. All Michelle was reduced 50% then 25%off that. I got a rose gold fluette w/two tone bracelet free band and dh got a beautiful Armani tank watch --.all under 1000 w/tax.
> Turns out it was worth the drive.


What color is this one pictured?


----------



## cinnamonstick

CaribeanQueen said:


> Gorgeous.  I wish I could have stopped by. I live in DC but had a attend a work dinner with the hubby [emoji58]


We will see you next event!  ❤


----------



## cinnamonstick

Whatever the color, stunning! Is it the new red?


----------



## staceyjan

I went to the NJ one in the Bergen town outlet store.  I thought I would just get one but bought DD and we bought two refurbished watches and bands.

I can take pics Tom but think we got urban mini with diamonds around the head and the two tone deco.  The two tone had the matching band and the urban had a black band.  For both w the bands, the total was $800!   The SS size 16 band came out to  $150. 

Other size 16 bands were between $40-60 before the 25 percent off. 

I love the seren one but find it a little hard to read w my old eyes.  It was also not refurbished.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

staceyjan said:


> I went to the NJ one in the Bergen town outlet store.  I thought I would just get one but brought DD and we bought two refurbished watches and bands.
> 
> I can take pics Tom but think we got urban mini with diamonds around the head and the two tone deco.  The two tone had the matching band and the urban had a black band.  For both w the bands, the total was $800!   The SS size 16 band came out to  $150.
> 
> Other size 16 bands were between $40-60 before the 25 percent off.
> 
> I love the seren one but find it a little hard to read w my old eyes.  It was also not refurbished.


You made out, congrats! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## cinnamonstick

Hi StaceyJan! I feel I have been missing out on life! Congrats on your purchase and so cool to buy for DD (assuming u flipped or maybe had her pay to not "spoil"). My girls are 9 and 6. Got away w murder today not having to buy for them!

Post pics when u can!


----------



## staceyjan

Thanks!  Had DD pay 1/4 and the rest is her (early) bday gift. She gave me a $100 in singles lol.   she also bought the hot pink band for $30. (She has a little part time summer job and is so proud of herself for earning her own $.  She saves 1/2 and  can spend the rest.)

I also took two friends and we didn't have a plan but I if I ever go to a future event, I would be to get there early and ask for refurbished ones immediately.  But, I think I'm on a watch ban for a long time....no pun intended...lol.


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

SamanthalovesMK said:


> What color is this one pictured?


I think it was aubergine, eggplant, purple. It is a beauty.


beeble.


----------



## Michelle1x

k


cinnamonstick said:


> Here r some pics from before the show. For sale or whatever it is. The special thing tonight. I tried to pry and see if anybody could tell me what they had, but they were p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3443297
> View attachment 3443298
> View attachment 3443299
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> retty conservative about sharing information. Understandably. I will say they were the nicest people I probably have ever encountered in my whole life shopping and I am a shopper! That store is amazing too bad it is so far away. (WS National Harb). I never met such kind people! So patient!
> 
> Pics



Whats that super sparkly one in the 2nd to last photo, in the middle with the pink band?
Don't think I've seen that watch before, whatever it is.  Or the picture could be distorting it.


----------



## Michelle1x

SamanthalovesMK said:


> Ok I made it they don't allow pics.....there are three mosaics, one two tone serein old model, no decos other then minis, they have a few urbans, regular size (refurbished), mini refurbished without diamond bezel, old model csx. I am leaving and not getting anything because the purple serein I want is NOT here, so I will wait until it arrives. Good luck ladies!



A few *full size* Urbans, refurbished?  Really?  The diamond bezel ones?
I wonder if I can do a charge send, if so.


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

not my nails, cinammon!!


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

Here is my new Fluette.

beeble.


----------



## cinnamonstick

So pretty  Balto! Must have been for the show.  Wasn't there for normal stock (that I saw). Love the two tone!!


----------



## cinnamonstick

Stacy, sound like a great mom! Excellent for your DC to pay a tad but u to flip the majority for her birthday. I actually think it's exactly the thing to do with such an expensive item..... help to teach the value of earning a dollar!


----------



## cinnamonstick

Michelle1x said:


> k
> 
> 
> Whats that super sparkly one in the 2nd to last photo, in the middle with the pink band?
> Don't think I've seen that watch before, whatever it is.  Or the picture could be distorting it.


Michelle....it is the dark purple Serein (has diamonds around the bezel).

I thought I would love it more than I did. Not sure why. It is so pretty in the pic.
----------

***Anybody have a newer bracelet? I own a two decos 18mm, a CSx 18mm, .and one deco 16mm (bracelet only).  My bracelets seem so nice and heavy! 16mm slightly lighter maybe. Yesterday in the store, I looked at Serein 16 bracelet (16mm). It felt like Michele was cutting corners? Light? Is it me? Just wondering if anybody else noticed this. I felt it in hand ASAP in the 16mm Serein bracelet (detached from head).


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

Michelle1x said:


> A few *full size* Urbans, refurbished?  Really?  The diamond bezel ones?
> I wonder if I can do a charge send, if so.


One with with diamond bezel, just the head refurbished. Sorry there were a few urbane only one full size. I would call to see if they can hold it just by description


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

cinnamonstick said:


> Michelle....it is the dark purple Serein (has diamonds around the bezel).
> 
> I thought I would love it more than I did. Not sure why. It is so pretty in the pic.
> ----------
> 
> ***Anybody have a newer bracelet? I own a two decos 18mm, a CSx 18mm, .and one deco 16mm (bracelet only).  My bracelets seem so nice and heavy! 16mm slightly lighter maybe. Yesterday in the store, I looked at Serein 16 bracelet (16mm). It felt like Michele was cutting corners? Light? Is it me? Just wondering if anybody else noticed this. I felt it in hand ASAP in the 16mm Serein bracelet (detached from head).


My first Michele was a serein as a gift and it is lighter especially the bracelet. I hope it's not bc they are being cheap bc the sereins have been the hardest watches to find on sale for me.


----------



## cinnamonstick

Ok. Yah....lets hope. I was surprised actually. My mind was set on the grey mosaic but I was interested in the purple and asked to see it. Immediately felt the difference but I couldn't decide if it was just because it had a smaller head. The bracelet itself though, was disappointingly different. Gosh! Possibly, just less bulky watches are coming in style. Hum....but I didnt notice a difference w the Deco 16mms being that they are smaller.


----------



## staceyjan

The total spent including tax was $1003.10:


----------



## staceyjan

Regarding the bracelets, I did take a pic of my older urban w the new one that we bought.  I did not notice a difference yesterday but did not really compare them closely.  I will feel them later but the newer one has a lot less links so that may also make a difference.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

cinnamonstick said:


> Ok. Yah....lets hope. I was surprised actually. My mind was set on the grey mosaic but I was interested in the purple and asked to see it. Immediately felt the difference but I couldn't decide if it was just because it had a smaller head. The bracelet itself though, was disappointingly different. Gosh! Possibly, just less bulky watches are coming in style. Hum....but I didnt notice a difference w the Deco 16mms being that they are smaller.


You may be on to something.....


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

staceyjan said:


> The total spent including tax was $1003.10:
> View attachment 3443755
> View attachment 3443756
> View attachment 3443757


These are both soooo pretty, you did very good, lucky you!


----------



## cinnamonstick

You did great! Both for a grand? Wowzers!


----------



## Michelle1x

SamanthalovesMK said:


> One with with diamond bezel, just the head refurbished. Sorry there were a few urbane only one full size. I would call to see if they can hold it just by description


what store?


----------



## staceyjan

Yes!  Both together were $800 then I added the silver band since the urban was featured with  black band.  The silver band was $75.  So, after taxes, two watches and three extra bands the total was 1K.  For $300 for each head, I couldn't resist.


----------



## cinnamonstick

$75 for a bracelet or silver leather band? If bracelet that was a great price!  Not even that cheep on Ebay!


----------



## uhpharm01

staceyjan said:


> The total spent including tax was $1003.10:
> View attachment 3443755
> View attachment 3443756
> View attachment 3443757


I like the one on the last photo very nice


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

Cinammon, did you decide to keep the deco? I see it is in your avatar now. It is so pretty. I adore mine. 
It was a limited edition (whatever that means in michele-speak) I still think you should send it back and they will just remove the crystal and shake the sliver out and it will be perfect. Just my opinion.

beeble.


----------



## uhpharm01

Balto Bag Lady said:


> Cinammon, did you decide to keep the deco? I see it is in your avatar now. It is so pretty. I adore mine.
> It w*as a limited edition (whatever that means in michele-speak) I *still think you should send it back and they will just remove the crystal and shake the sliver out and it will be perfect. Just my opinion.
> 
> beeble.


You  already know !


----------



## staceyjan

uhpharm01 said:


> I like the one on the last photo very nice



Thanks! I don't have a two-tone one and couldn't resist it! If I am correct, it is in the Michele website for $2295. 



cinnamonstick said:


> $75 for a bracelet or silver leather band? If bracelet that was a great price!  Not even that cheep on Ebay!


The silver bracelet band was $75. 

It was an awesome sale esp for refurbished ones!

The SA also said that some sales included a free band if you purchase a watch but she asked the manager said no.  But, it was ok since the prices were great.


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

cinnamonstick said:


> So pretty  Balto! Must have been for the show.  Wasn't there for normal stock (that I saw). Love the two tone!!


Thanks, cinnamonstick! I have been wanting a rose Michele forever. Actually, I saw it the first time I went to Watch Station.  I remember reminding DH it looked like his Hermes Arceau, with tumbling numbers.  I think it is a version of something else like a Sport Sail or some other round watch in the old catalog. The SA told me, but old bag lady that I am, I forgot. 

They also gave a gift -- a cherry scented lotion -- I'm sure to go with the new red Japan lacquered series. They are so beautiful. The scent of the lotion was too, too much. Good news, it didn't turn my hands red. But the smell. Yick. Plus a 30% off coupon.

mama beeble -> my baby just turned 33!


----------



## cinnamonstick

Driving. When I get home I will post some pictures from Saks Fifth Avenue Outlet in Leesburg Virginia. Nothing much but if anybody is in the area who see something they like,  go for it!


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

cinnamon, I am so glad you kept that deco. So beautiful. I promise you, it's sparkliness will always make you a happy person.

beeble.


----------



## cinnamonstick

No. I wi ship it back bc I can't empty my pockets for a watch with a MOP fleck under the crystal. I changed my pic to remind me that THIS baby, will be mine half price one day! Lol! No joke!


----------



## cinnamonstick

Sorry.  Returning it lol. More in October? They will be showing up at the outlets....you all crack me up. I'm going to have to change my pic! I guess it is confusing.  Lol! False advertising.  Like when u see a hot Porshe in a parking lot and take a selfie w it!


----------



## cinnamonstick

Here u go. Not much........all were 40% off Sacks 5th outlet Leesburg, VA. Deco with inner gold diamond rectangle shape is pretty. 

I'm going to sit on the brown mosaic for a bit (90 day return) but just don't think it is worth it when more will be "released" in October. I love looking at it. Maybe the thrill will wear off, lol.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

cinnamonstick said:


> Sorry.  Returning it lol. More in October? They will be showing up at the outlets....you all crack me up. I'm going to have to change my pic! I guess it is confusing.  Lol! False advertising.  Like when u see a hot Porshe in a parking lot and take a selfie w it!


Don't change it, claim that deco for 50/25% lol. It will be even more fulfilling at that price. When I got my lavender diamond deco I wanted this one for a very long time and got it for the 50% but at that time watch station the prices on the tickets were lower so it was like 50/35% and now Michele doesn't have them in the system, it's hard to find but it sells on eBay for triple what I paid, it's my favorite watch because it's the classic deco and my favorite color, good luck getting your deco, soon.....


----------



## Michelle1x

Regarding the bracelets, I have been told by a few at WS that new bracelets are coming, that will be more "universal" somehow.  Maybe those are the new bracelets you are seeing?
I have often complained that Michele bracelets don't absolutely need to be so unique.  Esp the 18mm square ones, why do we need a different bracelet for a Deco, Deco Moderne, Milou etc?  The CSX, yes because that one is round but for the square faces you would think there could be some convention.

For the watches, I've noticed that the only way to get a blowout deal lately is with the refurbs,  Every other watch "regular stock", etc - with all the WS crazy sales, pretty much come out to costing 40% of retail price even with the best specials.  40% additional 35% is 39% of retail (61% off) so thats about rock bottom.  Black friday last year was 40%/30% so thats 42% of retail (58% off).  Really good to get Michele at 40% of retail price but definitely higher than we used to pay at WS for "regular stock".


----------



## uhpharm01

staceyjan said:


> Thanks! I don't have a two-tone one and couldn't resist it! If I am correct, it is in the Michele website for $2295.
> 
> 
> The silver bracelet band was $75.
> 
> It was an awesome sale esp for refurbished ones!
> 
> The SA also said that some sales included a free band if you purchase a watch but she asked the manager said no.  But, it was ok since the prices were great.


Thanks for the information !


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

Michelle1x said:


> what store?


Sorry just saw this, a lot of convos back and forth in this thread. Rosemont IL


----------



## uhpharm01

staceyjan said:


> Thanks! I don't have a two-tone one and couldn't resist it! If I am correct, it is in the Michele website for $2295.
> 
> 
> The silver bracelet band was $75.
> 
> It was an awesome sale esp for refurbished ones!
> 
> The SA also said that some sales included a free band if you purchase a watch but she asked the manager said no.  But, it was ok since the prices were great.



These Michele watches are hard to resist. I have three of them in the Deco XL.   I feel so naughty. But I still have other watches that I want to purchase in the future.


----------



## staceyjan

uhpharm01 said:


> These Michele watches are hard to resist. I have three of them in the Deco XL.   I feel so naughty. But I still have other watches that I want to purchase in the future.


So true! I thought it's content until I went and saw the urban w the diamond bezel and liked it better than mine without the diamonds around the bezel. Then, when the SA took out the two tone one, I feel in love again.  I was able to justify that one since I don't have that style.  I really talked DD into the Urban since she  loved a Burberry that was $300.  It was cute but had no diamonds and was not a Michele.  And,I really would have felt guilty getting another Urban for me just because it has more diamonds. But,then kept saying to myself that it was so much cheaper than my first Urban and it has more bling!  

I think other shoppers were waiting to see what I was going to purchase and put down.  My teo friends w me joked that there was a lot of eyes on us and we may need a security escort to leave with us. I would have regretted not getting both for those prices!


----------



## cinnamonstick

StacyJan lol, escort.


----------



## cinnamonstick

What do you all think of this? It's on the main Michele web for $1100 (or so). 40% off. Face only. Ebay $1400 or so (with bracelet). This tells me the Ebay folks are getting it for less.....outlet?

Anybody own or saw in person? Opinions?


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

cinnamonstick said:


> What do you all think of this? It's on the main Michele web for $1100 (or so). 40% off. Face only. Ebay $1400 or so (with bracelet). This tells me the Ebay folks are getting it for less.....outlet?
> 
> Anybody own or saw in person? Opinions?


I think I saw this one at watch station, i would call to see who has it. They are having 50/20% right now


----------



## cinnamonstick

Do you like it? Most of the watches I have not seen in person. Nearly all actually. I just bought the gray Mosaic so I honestly do not need another. I don't know why I'm even looking......bad. So happy for a 90 day return. Sit and think after purchase. Digest...


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

cinnamonstick said:


> Do you like it? Most of the watches I have not seen in person. Nearly all actually. I just bought the gray Mosaic so I honestly do not need another. I don't know why I'm even looking......bad. So happy for a 90 day return. Sit and think after purchase. Digest...


Honestly no, I don't like the moon on it, just takes away from it in my opinion


----------



## cinnamonstick

Haha! Thank you! It is good to hear. I appreciate your honesty. What I actually like about the watch is the moon & how it turns! Lol! It makes the watch "different" IMHO. 
 This is a good thing. It's nice we all have varied tastes and are not fighting after the same watch!  Seriously! Sometimes I worry that I stray off the "style path" now that I am getting older.....
I suppose my biggest issue is that I just bought a watch and I don't really need another one. I love the gray more, no question.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

Yes you are right, just like some of my watches are not everyone's taste which is great maybe that's why I got some great deals. Yeah I was at the Movado store about to buy a Ebel knowing I don't need another watch right now.....smh


----------



## Michelle1x

SamanthalovesMK said:


> Honestly no, I don't like the moon on it, just takes away from it in my opinion



LOL- isn't that funny, for me I *love* the moon, I think it makes it look more retro and makes the watch.


----------



## uhpharm01

staceyjan said:


> So true! I thought it's content until I went and saw the urban w the diamond bezel and liked it better than mine without the diamonds around the bezel. Then, when the SA took out the two tone one, I feel in love again.  I was able to justify that one since I don't have that style.  I really talked DD into the Urban since she  loved a Burberry that was $300.  It was cute but had no diamonds and was not a Michele.  And,I really would have felt guilty getting another Urban for me just because it has more diamonds. But,then kept saying to myself that it was so much cheaper than my first Urban and it has more bling!
> 
> I think other shoppers were waiting to see what I was going to purchase and put down.  My teo friends w me joked that there was a lot of eyes on us and we may need a security escort to leave with us. I would have regretted not getting both for those prices!


  That's true.  I got a right price on all three of my Deco XL that I have.  It was a really good deal that I couldn't pass up!


----------



## cinnamonstick

Yes, retro.  Showed the pic so my DH when he got home. Said looked "old school" like a Fossil he had in college?  Who knew! Does look throwback. 

Who is going to be the first one to buy one of those red faced watches that are new this fall? Pretty  Guess it will be quite a long time until I hit the outlets. LOL!


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

cinnamonstick said:


> What do you all think of this? It's on the main Michele web for $1100 (or so). 40% off. Face only. Ebay $1400 or so (with bracelet). This tells me the Ebay folks are getting it for less.....outlet?
> 
> Anybody own or saw in person? Opinions?


I love a moon/sun watch movement.  You always know if it is night or day. Very classic. I would love more, thought a moon phase watch, a much more complicated complication, LOL!!


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

cinnamonstick said:


> Yes, retro.  Showed the pic so my DH when he got home. Said looked "old school" like a Fossil he had in college?  Who knew! Does look throwback.
> 
> Who is going to be the first one to buy one of those red faced watches that are new this fall? Pretty  Guess it will be quite a long time until I hit the outlets. LOL!


lol at DH I tend to agree. I want to seethe red in person but I'm literally banning myself because I am so weak when I go to the watch station and they always pull things from the back when I arrive (they know I'm weak). I was just thinking about selling two, I literally have 7 but have only worn 4 of them, one minute,I'm saying they are keepers the next I'm thinking about selling to fund something else....smh


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

cinnamonstick said:


> Yes, retro.  Showed the pic so my DH when he got home. Said looked "old school" like a Fossil he had in college?  Who knew! Does look throwback.
> 
> Who is going to be the first one to buy one of those red faced watches that are new this fall? Pretty  Guess it will be quite a long time until I hit the outlets. LOL!


Fossil makes Michele, you know. Plus Michael Kors, Kate Spade, Burberry, Emporio Armani, Diesel, and whatever else Watch Station sells. 

Nobody really needs a new watch when they have one that runs. It's a thing, right? For a man, it's the one piece of jewelry he wears besides his wedding. I think Micheles are terribly overpriced for what they are.  A Swiss movement in a watch made in Hong Kong with not such great diamonds diamonds. But they are very pretty and addictive.

I might just get a red watch.  I think they are beautiful and diamond-less!! I go where I know I can get a  decent discount and know I can have it looked after if something goes wrong.

beeble.


----------



## cinnamonstick

Well said Balto. *sigh* I'm not sure there is a sun...I think just moon on that watch (booo)

Samanthaloves...I flip so  it's been a by but, Michele always do "reasonable ".


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

Balto Bag Lady said:


> Fossil makes Michele, you know. Plus Michael Kors, Kate Spade, Burberry, Emporio Armani, Diesel, and whatever else Watch Station sells.
> 
> Nobody really needs a new watch when they have one that runs. It's a thing, right? For a man, it's the one piece of jewelry he wears besides his wedding. I think Micheles are terribly overpriced for what they are.  A Swiss movement in a watch made in Hong Kong with not such great diamonds diamonds. But they are very pretty and addictive.
> 
> I might just get a red watch.  I think they are beautiful and diamond-less!! I go where I know I can get a  decent discount and know I can have it looked after if something goes wrong.
> 
> beeble.


So true to all you said. When I was at Movado the lady said the same about Michele, but they have great customer service, quality build and they are really beautiful.


----------



## staceyjan

I could be wrong but I thought someone was looking for bands.  I was at the WS in Jersey Gardens Mall NJ and they have bands that were size 20.  They was black, gold, rose gold, and shiny brown.

Their sale is 50/20...almost as good as the previous event.


----------



## cinnamonstick

Selling is what is great about the Micheles. Keep them in good shape and easy to flip when done. I sold my signature MOP diamond Deco when I purchased the MOP mosaic diamond Deco since both had a white face. Nice to get a chunk of $ towards the next watch, that's for sure!
So let's say I have 4k in Michele watches between all 3 them. Wild guess. Plus a Tag. I have thought that I could have one nice Rolex. But, I love to change things up after a while. Could I buy a preowned Rolex, wear it for two years, and sell it when I am "done" and put the $ toward another Rolex. Yes. I sometimes think this is the way to go BUT so much easier with Micheles. I feel I can have several watchea, flip for a reasonable return, have fun w bands and less chance of a fake if I buy on Ebay preowned. Just my two cents.....who knows! Guess it depends how deep someones pockets are
 I do love that pink.MOP Rolex Datejust


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

cinnamonstick said:


> Selling is what is great about the Micheles. Keep them in good shape and easy to flip when done. I sold my signature MOP diamond Deco when I purchased the MOP mosaic diamond Deco since both had a white face. Nice to get a chunk of $ towards the next watch, that's for sure!
> So let's say I have 4k in Michele watches between all 3 them. Wild guess. Plus a Tag. I have thought that I could have one nice Rolex. But, I love to change things up after a while. Could I buy a preowned Rolex, wear it for two years, and sell it when I am "done" and put the $ toward another Rolex. Yes. I sometimes think this is the way to go BUT so much easier with Micheles. I feel I can have several watchea, flip for a reasonable return, have fun w bands and less chance of a fake if I buy on Ebay preowned. Just my two cents.....who knows! Guess it depends how deep someones pockets are
> I do love that pink.MOP Rolex Datejust


I have thought the same but more with Cartier tank, I even thought about the tank solo new since it's less expensive but I love the anglaise two tone with diamond dial. I would like to get that for myself for a milestone however. Anyway yes the Michele sells good but I have never sold a preowned, only the ones I purchased and never wore and just marveled at lol. As Balto said Michele is overpriced especially since it's only Swiss movement and the diamonds are diamond chips outside of the glamour, but again I love Michele but I do want a luxury piece just not Rolex or Cartier at this point in my life.


----------



## Michelle1x

SamanthalovesMK said:


> I have thought the same but more with Cartier tank, I even thought about the tank solo new since it's less expensive but I love the anglaise two tone with diamond dial. I would like to get that for myself for a milestone however. Anyway yes the Michele sells good but I have never sold a preowned, only the ones I purchased and never wore and just marveled at lol. As Balto said Michele is overpriced especially since it's only Swiss movement and the diamonds are diamond chips outside of the glamour, but again I love Michele but I do want a luxury piece just not Rolex or Cartier at this point in my life.



Sure Michele is overpriced but aren't virtually all luxury items overpriced?  It is all about inventory control and supply/demand with virtually every luxury item.  Michele does a pretty good job with inventory control which is why they are such easy sales on ebay.  
I see new with tags Michele watches selling on ebay for more than Watchstation sells them for in one of their blowout sales.  That is one reason why I feel so comfortable buying multiple Michele's at Watchstation (or Nordstrom rack).  I saw a non-diamond, older, used Urban bidding on the goodwill website for $100+, and last year I bought a new non-diamond Deco XL at Nordstrom Rack for $234.  I wonder if I could sell that watch for more than I paid for it right now.


----------



## cinnamonstick

I bet u could sell it for more Michelle1x...Goodwill?  wow!


----------



## Michelle1x

Here's the watch on Goodwill.  Is this a men's watch, anybody know?
I don't troll the Goodwill site, I actually just typed in Michele Urban on Google and this came up.
http://www.shopgoodwill.com/auctions/Michele-Urban-Chronograph-Red-Wrist-Watch-32325880.html


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

Michelle1x said:


> Sure Michele is overpriced but aren't virtually all luxury items overpriced?  It is all about inventory control and supply/demand with virtually every luxury item.  Michele does a pretty good job with inventory control which is why they are such easy sales on ebay.
> I see new with tags Michele watches selling on ebay for more than Watchstation sells them for in one of their blowout sales.  That is one reason why I feel so comfortable buying multiple Michele's at Watchstation (or Nordstrom rack).  I saw a non-diamond, older, used Urban bidding on the goodwill website for $100+, and last year I bought a new non-diamond Deco XL at Nordstrom Rack for $234.  I wonder if I could sell that watch for more than I paid for it right now.


Yes most luxury items are overpriced, but I want to find a watchmaker


Michelle1x said:


> Sure Michele is overpriced but aren't virtually all luxury items overpriced?  It is all about inventory control and supply/demand with virtually every luxury item.  Michele does a pretty good job with inventory control which is why they are such easy sales on ebay.
> I see new with tags Michele watches selling on ebay for more than Watchstation sells them for in one of their blowout sales.  That is one reason why I feel so comfortable buying multiple Michele's at Watchstation (or Nordstrom rack).  I saw a non-diamond, older, used Urban bidding on the goodwill website for $100+, and last year I bought a new non-diamond Deco XL at Nordstrom Rack for $234.  I wonder if I could sell that watch for more than I paid for it right now.


true but comparing them to movado or Burberry (discontinued) the diamond quality is less, both the others are Swiss made. When looking at the movado series 800 the diamonds are a good size .60 not chips that equate to .60, however, Michele's designs are much better imo. I think as you said inventory control plays a huge factor and Michele is a leader in that area


----------



## Michelle1x

SamanthalovesMK said:


> Yes most luxury items are overpriced, but I want to find a watchmaker
> 
> true but comparing them to movado or Burberry (discontinued) the diamond quality is less, both the others are Swiss made. When looking at the movado series 800 the diamonds are a good size .60 not chips that equate to .60, however, Michele's designs are much better imo. I think as you said inventory control plays a huge factor and Michele is a leader in that area



Burberry was discontinued?  I always see people looking at those at Watchstation.  When did that happen?
I don't really follow Burberry.


----------



## uhpharm01

Michelle1x said:


> Burberry was discontinued?  I always see people looking at those at Watchstation.  When did that happen?
> I don't really follow Burberry.


Yes that's correct. Burberry stopped producing watches which started back in Jan 2016! unfortunately!


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

Michelle1x said:


> Burberry was discontinued?  I always see people looking at those at Watchstation.  When did that happen?
> I don't really follow Burberry.


Yeah just recently, they are trying to get rid of all their stock. The young lady at the watch station told me then I called Burberry bc my sister loves their watches. They told me they were not making enough profit off of the watches, Burberry seems to be very well made, but little marketing for their watches, and the only one that is very eye catching to me is the Britain. Do you own any other watches outside of Michele?


----------



## uhpharm01

I just don't understand why Burberry wasn't advertise their watches.  I think that their watches were Swiss made, too.   But Nordstroms, still has a lot of Burberry watches left and the SA that I spoke to today didn't even know that they were no longer making watches.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

uhpharm01 said:


> I just don't understand why Burberry wasn't advertise their watches.  I think that their watches were Swiss made, too.   But Nordstroms, still has a lot of Burberry watches left and the SA that I spoke to today didn't even know that they were no longer making watches.


Yeah maybe they didn't think they needed to bc they are Burberry and watches are not their money maker anyway, I think selling to fossil didn't help credibility honestly


----------



## Michelle1x

SamanthalovesMK said:


> Yeah just recently, they are trying to get rid of all their stock. The young lady at the watch station told me then I called Burberry bc my sister loves their watches. They told me they were not making enough profit off of the watches, Burberry seems to be very well made, but little marketing for their watches, and the only one that is very eye catching to me is the Britain. Do you own any other watches outside of Michele?



I have an older Baume and Mercier Hampton, but I was introduced to Michele at a Nordstrom Anniversary sale a few years ago and was hooked on Michele ever since.  I toyed with buying a used Chanel ceramic watch - but I decided the Michele's were a more stylish *watch* brand - I didn't want to buy a watch just because it said Chanel.  
I totally get that Michele isn't Rolex or Cartier though.  I like the feminine designs of Michele and the way they combine chronograph/technical watch design with the diamonds- I think Michele is best at that.

So whats going to happen to the Burberry's at Watchstation then?  If they totally mark them down, I'm in!  I agree most people who want to buy Burberry watches aren't going to want to go to a Fossil store.


----------



## uhpharm01

SamanthalovesMK said:


> Yeah maybe they didn't think they needed to bc they are Burberry and watches are not their money maker anyway, I think selling to fossil didn't help credibility honestly



Fossil also *makes* watches for brands such as Adidas, Emporio Armani, Karl Lagerfeld, Michael Kors, Marc by Marc Jacobs, Burberry, DKNY, Diesel and Armani Exchange.  I personally don't think it's a problem that WS is selling Burberry watches because the Burberry watches are made by the Fossil Gossip.  That's just my two cents
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fossil_Group


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

uhpharm01 said:


> Fossil also *makes* watches for brands such as Adidas, Emporio Armani, Karl Lagerfeld, Michael Kors, Marc by Marc Jacobs, Burberry, DKNY, Diesel and Armani Exchange.  I personally don't think it's a problem that WS is selling Burberry watches because the Burberry watches are made by the Fossil Gossip.  That's just my two cents
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fossil_Group


Yeah I know fossil owns all of the above plus Michele..... The problem has been some Burberry owners don't want a watch made by fossil. That's how it is with most luxury designers if everyone can access it it loses its value and appeal


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

Michelle1x said:


> I have an older Baume and Mercier Hampton, but I was introduced to Michele at a Nordstrom Anniversary sale a few years ago and was hooked on Michele ever since.  I toyed with buying a used Chanel ceramic watch - but I decided the Michele's were a more stylish *watch* brand - I didn't want to buy a watch just because it said Chanel.
> I totally get that Michele isn't Rolex or Cartier though.  I like the feminine designs of Michele and the way they combine chronograph/technical watch design with the diamonds- I think Michele is best at that.
> 
> So whats going to happen to the Burberry's at Watchstation then?  If they totally mark them down, I'm in!  I agree most people who want to buy Burberry watches aren't going to want to go to a Fossil store.


I'm with you the design is beautiful! I assume they plan to sell them all, and if they don't I'm sure they will mark them down accordingly


----------



## uhpharm01

SamanthalovesMK said:


> Yeah I know fossil owns all of the above plus Michele..... The problem has been some Burberry owners don't want a watch made by fossil. That's how it is with most luxury designers if everyone can access it it loses its value and appeal


Okay I see your point


----------



## cinnamonstick

I had no idea Fossilwas linked to all of those brands!


----------



## uhpharm01

cinnamonstick said:


> I had no idea Fossilwas linked to all of those brands!


I think a lot of people don't have any idea that the Fossil group is making so many different brands of watches, either.


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

Michelle1x said:


> Regarding the bracelets, I have been told by a few at WS that new bracelets are coming, that will be more "universal" somehow.  Maybe those are the new bracelets you are seeing?
> I have often complained that Michele bracelets don't absolutely need to be so unique.  Esp the 18mm square ones, why do we need a different bracelet for a Deco, Deco Moderne, Milou etc?  The CSX, yes because that one is round but for the square faces you would think there could be some convention.
> The problem with the bracelets convention is in the design of the watch and the lug.For example, the Sport Sail has square lugs and the bracelet has to work with the design. The deco's lugs and the urban's lugs are different. It's not an  evil plan by Michele to make you have to buy more bracelets! I think the evil plan is the fact that the leather bracelets are designed for women with very large wrists. I cannot wear any Michele strap, very sad about that.
> 
> For the watches, I've noticed that the only way to get a blowout deal lately is with the refurbs,  Every other watch "regular stock", etc - with all the WS crazy sales, pretty much come out to costing 40% of retail price even with the best specials.  40% additional 35% is 39% of retail (61% off) so thats about rock bottom.  Black friday last year was 40%/30% so thats 42% of retail (58% off).  Really good to get Michele at 40% of retail price but definitely higher than we used to pay at WS for "regular stock".



I think that Saks and WS and others  may change tags on the watches to make it look like to are saving more money than you are. I noticed in the Saks photo, the tag on the Fluette, and I think it was different than the one I just got. Retailers mark up merchandise all the time to make it look like you are getting the deal of all lifetime, when they mark it down.



cinnamonstick said:


> Haha! Thank you! It is good to hear. I appreciate your honesty. What I actually like about the watch is the moon & how it turns! Lol! It makes the watch "different" IMHO.
> This is a good thing. It's nice we all have varied tastes and are not fighting after the same watch!  Seriously! Sometimes I worry that I stray off the "style path" now that I am getting older.....
> I suppose my biggest issue is that I just bought a watch and I don't really need another one. I love the gray more, no question.



The thing about most pricey watches, including Michele, is they are, timeless, and design is always tasteful and easy to wear.
Don't make yourself crazy looking to get the best deal on a timepiece. I hope you find the cocoa  deco and get it at your price. You will love wearing it.
The moon phase watch is lovely. I like it  a lot. You will always know when the moon is full. And, this is why your kids and spouse  will be crazy!!

beeble


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

uhpharm01 said:


> I think a lot of people don't have any idea that the Fossil group is making so many different brands of watches, either.


What is the issue with Fossil?
And, I think I said earlier, that most of the watch world is owned by the  Swatch group and Invicta
beeble


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

About selling to Goodwill ---
Goodwill is a charity. You can donate to Goodwill. They sell  what gets donated. Sometimes they have online auctions or you can go to your local Gucci Goodwill and find a diamond in a haystack. LOL!!!

beeble.


----------



## uhpharm01

Balto Bag Lady said:


> What is the issue with Fossil?
> And, I think I said earlier, that most of the watch world is owned by the  Swatch group and Invicta
> beeble




I personally don't have an issue with Fossil.  Yes, I know that most of the watches of the world of Owned by the Swatch group.

But I was just stating that I think a lot of people that don't research to find out which company is making that specific watch.

Here's a link to the thread about Burberry watches here on the purse forum.  You will find that some the members that posted to this thread wasn't aware of the information that you have stated here in this Michele Watch thread.   Yes, I know that the thread listed below is an older thread. 
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/who-makes-burberry-watches.195317/


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

uhpharm01 said:


> I personally don't have an issue with Fossil.  Yes, I know that most of the watches of the world of Owned by the Swatch group.
> 
> But I was just stating that I think a lot of people that don't research to find out which company is making that specific watch.
> 
> Here's a link to the thread about Burberry watches here on the purse forum.  You will find that some the members that posted to this thread wasn't aware of the information that you have stated here in this Michele Watch thread.   Yes, I know that the thread listed below is an older thread.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/who-makes-burberry-watches.195317/


I agree uhpharm, i don't see a problem with fossil however I don't think of luxury or timeless when I hear the name. I like some of their designs personally. The thing is fossil purchased these companies they don't necessarily design for them so the companies still have their one identity imo. Michele are fashion watches, beautiful fashion watches


----------



## uhpharm01

SamanthalovesMK said:


> I agree uhpharm, i don't see a problem with fossil however I don't think of luxury or timeless when I hear the name. I like some of their designs personally. The thing is fossil purchased these companies they don't necessarily design for them so the companies still have their one identity imo. Michele are fashion watches, beautiful fashion watches


I agree that people don't think of a luxury watch when they see a Burberry watch. When I think of a luxury watches, I think of Breitling, Rolex, Cartier, Patel Philippe, Chopard, Jaeger Le coultre  and others watch  brands.  Yes, I've always known  that Michele watches are a beautiful fashion watches.

It's just like how Luxottica( eyewear brand) owns Oakley and Ray-Ban. But has a licensed for Annie Klein, Burberry, Chanel, Coach, Ralph Lauren, Tiffany and many other. In addition to owning the following retailers Of LensCrafters, pearlvision, Sears optical, target optical, and sunglasses hut.


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

uhpharm01, thanks for posting that 60 minutes story. I saw it when it aired. I had it mixed up. I thought it was the other way around, that the opticians owned the frame companies. It smells of stink. As the Swiss man from Luxotica said, the market will  pay what it will pay. Eh, whatever. Right?


----------



## uhpharm01

Balto Bag Lady said:


> uhpharm01, thanks for posting that 60 minutes story. I saw it when it aired. I had it mixed up. I thought it was the other way around, that the opticians owned the frame companies. It smells of stink. As the Swiss man from Luxotica said, the market will  pay what it will pay. Eh, whatever. Right?


You're welcome. I agree something does  stink and the consumers are getting the short end of the stick.


----------



## staceyjan

uhpharm01 said:


> You're welcome. I agree something does  stink and the consumers are getting the short end of the stick.



Totally Off Topic:
This posting was very "timely" since my daughters just received glasses and I am in the process.  I had sticker shock after selecting glasses for DDs at the local eye dr.  I would love Tiffany ones and since the dr did not carry that brand, I did not order a pair from them.  Does anyone know if there is somewhere I could purchase them for less?

I just started to look at Burberry watches and think that I should get one before they are no longer avail to purchase.  I have a Burberry checked cape and thinking a  watch with the check would be nice.


----------



## uhpharm01

staceyjan said:


> Totally Off Topic:
> This posting was very "timely" since my daughters just received glasses and I am in the process.  I had sticker shock after selecting glasses for DDs at the local eye dr.  I would love Tiffany ones and since the dr did not carry that brand, I did not order a pair from them.  Does anyone know if there is somewhere I could purchase them for less?
> 
> I just started to look at Burberry watches and think that I should get one before they are no longer avail to purchase.  I have a Burberry checked cape and thinking a  watch with the check would be nice.


You're welcome 
Sorry I don't what where you can them for cheaper. I have a pair of Gucci ( yes I know they are not Tiffany ) but they were $ 399 just for the frames alone. Good luck shopping.maybe someone else has some ideas 

Good luck with finding your Burberry watch


----------



## StylishMD

Here's the newest addition to my Michele Family. Diamond Deco with black face and diamond watch bracelet, keeping my diamond tennis bracelet company.


----------



## uhpharm01

StylishMD said:


> View attachment 3448597
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the newest addition to my Michele Family. Diamond Deco with bleach face and diamond watch bracelet, keeping my diamond tennis bracelet company.


Very nice congrats


----------



## cinnamonstick

Ohh! LOVE IT! So so gorgeous! And the band! Wowwwww! I picked up a used band but WOWZERS! New? Drool!


----------



## StylishMD

uhpharm01 said:


> Very nice congrats


Thanks uhpharm01!


----------



## Michelle1x

StylishMD said:


> View attachment 3448597
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the newest addition to my Michele Family. Diamond Deco with bleach face and diamond watch bracelet, keeping my diamond tennis bracelet company.



beautiful watch and such a versatile band.  I have considered that band, I might buy one at the next 10 point event at Nordstrom.


----------



## StylishMD

cinnamonstick said:


> Ohh! LOVE IT! So so gorgeous! And the band! Wowwwww! I picked up a used band but WOWZERS! New? Drool!


Thanks cinnamonstick. Yes both are new, face from NM during their gift card event and through ******.com and bracelet from Nordstrom through ****** using Notes that I earned from shopping their Anniversary sale. They will be hidden away until my birthday next month


----------



## StylishMD

Michelle1x said:


> beautiful watch and such a versatile band.  I have considered that band, I might buy one at the next 10 point event at Nordstrom.


Thanks Michelle1x. I also plan to wear it with my regular silver Deco diamond watch to dress it up


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

StylishMD said:


> View attachment 3448597
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the newest addition to my Michele Family. Diamond Deco with black face and diamond watch bracelet, keeping my diamond tennis bracelet company.


Definitely one of the best decos I've seen this is so gorgeous, I love a black dial, makes me want the diamond bracelet so much more now! It looks gorgeous on you!! Is the dial MOP?


----------



## StylishMD

SamanthalovesMK said:


> Definitely one of the best decos I've seen this is so gorgeous, I love a black dial, makes me want the diamond bracelet so much more now! It looks gorgeous on you!! Is the dial MOP?


Thanks so much Samantha! Yes it is MOP and on closer inspection it is actually a very dark grey


----------



## Michelle1x

staceyjan said:


> My DH and I were away and DH wanted to buy silver coins.  So, we went into his friend's pawn shop and I found the attached.  (I was more excited about my Tiffany jewel finds but happy to find these, too.)  Besides DH buying coins, I never thought I would score in a pawn shop.
> 
> The black one was $250 and the small one was $100.  (The one closest to my wrist is my original watch.)  The black one is really big and I am not sure how comfortable I am with it.  I also purchase a few bands for both of them.  The watch station is going to send the black one to get cleaned up.  I thought the face was a little foggy and will pay for the service.  The little one is newer and I think in better condition.  I am going to give it to DD for her bday.
> View attachment 3427218



How much is it to get watchstation to buff those scratches off the black one (assuming thats what they did?).
Sometimes I see scratched up watches on ebay for really cheap.  It might be worth it to buy one and pay for watchstation to buff it.


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

Michelle1x said:


> How much is it to get watchstation to buff those scratches off the black one (assuming thats what they did?).
> Sometimes I see scratched up watches on ebay for really cheap.  It might be worth it to buy one and pay for watchstation to buff it.


I believe you can take a Michele watch to any Michele dealer and they will buff out the stainless steel. It looks like the black watch may be foggy inside because the crystal may be damaged. Michele may have to replace the crystal. Again, it may be more convenient to take it to a dealer closeby. I mean, for me to go to WS, takes over and hour. I have a variety of jewelers within 15 minutes who will take care of Michele. It may also need a service from Michele. I love that watch. It was so different from the ceramic deco and was only available for a small amount of time, if my old memory serves....

beeble.


----------



## cinnamonstick

Agree!


----------



## cinnamonstick

Any jeweler could do it local. This way,  won't need to be shipped out unless Michele does the buffing in shop (which I doubt). Should look brand new when done . 
A "service" by a non Michele watch stoRE may void warrenty but there may not be a warrenty on the watch still unless it is lifetime. I think it is only a two year warrenty  (?)


----------



## cinnamonstick

Stacy Jan....excellent prices for the watches even if u need to send it out for service w Michele. Excellent! Score!


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

StylishMD said:


> Thanks so much Samantha! Yes it is MOP and on closer inspection it is actually a very dark grey


My black dial serein looked Dark grey too, i was told bc of the mother of pearl, black mop is definitely gorgeous!


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

cinnamonstick said:


> What do you all think of this? It's on the main Michele web for $1100 (or so). 40% off. Face only. Ebay $1400 or so (with bracelet). This tells me the Ebay folks are getting it for less.....outlet?
> 
> Anybody own or saw in person? Opinions?


Just got back from watch station they have this one at mine,if you want it. I ordered that purple dial serein two,tone, thanks for all your help! I only saw the black csx Mosaic, grey old style mosaic (not the one you were searching for) then a pink one, wasn't that good of options but I did also get a blue croc band.


----------



## Michelle1x

SamanthalovesMK said:


> Just got back from watch station they have this one at mine,if you want it. I ordered that purple dial serein two,tone, thanks for all your help! I only saw the black csx Mosaic, grey old style mosaic (not the one you were searching for) then a pink one, wasn't that good of options but I did also get a blue croc band.



You mean the quilted mosaic?  Is that the one they have?  I think its a limited edition which are the ones watchstation gets.
http://www.michele.com/webapp/wcs/s...96&identifier2=Watches.TrunkShowPremiereEvent

Do they still have the 50% off/additional 20% from retail?  That would make the quilted CSX approx $800.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

Michelle1x said:


> You mean the quilted mosaic?  Is that the one they have?  I think its a limited edition which are the ones watchstation gets.
> http://www.michele.com/webapp/wcs/s...96&identifier2=Watches.TrunkShowPremiereEvent
> 
> Do they still have the 50% off/additional 20% from retail?  That would make the quilted CSX approx $800.


They have that one too....but the ones I was referring to were decos in pink, and grey. The other csx is the black mosaic, yes 50/20.
http://www.michele.com/webapp/wcs/s...talogId=10051&productId=22574904&identifier2=


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

So, check this out.
http://www.michele.com/en_US/shop/w...nature_deco_diamond_diamond_dial-MWW06P000099 this should go to the diamond deco with bracelet, but it doesn't. Michele's price $1,995.

and then, the same thing
http://www.jomashop.com/michele-watch-mww06p000099.html
35% difference. This site has it all. Aspirational; and lose it, no biggie. And everything in between. I didn't see the eBay watch, but that's a way to discount. This is a classic style and never will go away.

The thing about brick and mortar should be obvious. Unless you are too young too know about good customer service. Who will size the watch when you buy it online? A ceramic watch will shatter without the correct tool...
I don't know. I do know this, however. Nordstrom will always price match a local store for the same piece. Online, not sure, but maybe.
Anyway, it's easy to find a good buy online. You know the place, say, Joma Shop, is reliable. It's sometimes better to just buy the thing at a good, fair price, instead of making yourself crazy over saving a few $$.

I'm done. I learned this from my mother, taught my son, and now imparting the same to you.
Enjoy your shopping, ladies and gentlemen.

beeble.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

Balto Bag Lady said:


> So, check this out.
> http://www.michele.com/en_US/shop/w...nature_deco_diamond_diamond_dial-MWW06P000099 this should go to the diamond deco with bracelet, but it doesn't. Michele's price $1,995.
> 
> and then, the same thing
> http://www.jomashop.com/michele-watch-mww06p000099.html
> 35% difference. This site has it all. Aspirational; and lose it, no biggie. And everything in between. I didn't see the eBay watch, but that's a way to discount. This is a classic style and never will go away.
> 
> The thing about brick and mortar should be obvious. Unless you are too young too know about good customer service. Who will size the watch when you buy it online? A ceramic watch will shatter without the correct tool...
> I don't know. I do know this, however. Nordstrom will always price match a local store for the same piece. Online, not sure, but maybe.
> Anyway, it's easy to find a good buy online. You know the place, say, Joma Shop, is reliable. It's sometimes better to just buy the thing at a good, fair price, instead of making yourself crazy over saving a few $$.
> 
> I'm done. I learned this from my mother, taught my son, and now imparting the same to you.
> Enjoy your shopping, ladies and gentlemen.
> 
> beeble.


This is really good advice. Me I am a bargain shopper always have been always will be, I know that buying for more is just leaving money on the table just like accepting the first compensation package for a new job (lol yes I compared the two). I think of it this way, if watch station WILL have the watch in a few months for approximately 63% off retail, I would not be happy purchasing for say 40% off because this is a want and not a need for me personally. I gain a lot of satisfaction in getting a deal and that makes the watch even more special to me!


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

SamanthalovesMK said:


> This is really good advice. Me I am a bargain shopper always have been always will be, I know that buying for more is just leaving money on the table just like accepting the first compensation package for a new job (lol yes I compared the two). I think of it this way, if watch station WILL have the watch in a few months for approximately 63% off retail, I would not be happy purchasing for say 40% off because this is a want and not a need for me personally. I gain a lot of satisfaction in getting a deal and that makes the watch even more special to me!


Buying a watch shouldn't be life-changing like negotiating for the compensation package. No laugh about that. Take the first offer, they will think you are a pushover. I know this for sure, Samantha, you are no pushover.
As long as you get the right job for you with the right compensation. Maybe you can give yourself a want instead of a need.

beeble --> been around that block a few times.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

Balto Bag Lady said:


> Buying a watch shouldn't be life-changing like negotiating for the compensation package. No laugh about that. Take the first offer, they will think you are a pushover. I know this for sure, Samantha, you are no pushover.
> As long as you get the right job for you with the right compensation. Maybe you can give yourself a want instead of a need.
> 
> beeble --> been around that block a few times.


You are wise Balto! I negotiate everything that's where the comparison came from, but you are right to advise not to stress over a purchase to save a few bucks if you "have to have it", me I'm frugal (some laugh when I say that) so negotiating and getting the best price or offer gives me a great deal of satisfaction!


----------



## staceyjan

Michelle1x said:


> How much is it to get watchstation to buff those scratches off the black one (assuming thats what they did?).
> Sometimes I see scratched up watches on ebay for really cheap.  It might be worth it to buy one and pay for watchstation to buff it.


They did it for free.  If you ever decide to try that route, go in when they are not busy.


----------



## staceyjan

Going yo WS today. If anyone needs me to check out specific watches, let me know preferably w a description. I don't always know the names of each watch.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

Can you take pics? Mine won't let me so I u sets tend if you can't.....


----------



## staceyjan

I asked if they had any refurb Michele's and they did not.   Here is what they had:


----------



## Michelle1x

staceyjan said:


> I asked if they had any refurb Michele's and they did not.   Here is what they had:



My Watchstation has the exact same inventory as yours.  Beautiful watches but if you are already a Michele collector, these are pretty vanilla and look too much like ones I already have. For me to buy a new watch I need something new- either a red one, a black MOP, or a mosaic or some new style/color.


----------



## staceyjan

Michelle1x said:


> My Watchstation has the exact same inventory as yours.  Beautiful watches but if you are already a Michele collector, these are pretty vanilla and look too much like ones I already have. For me to buy a new watch I need something new- either a red one, a black MOP, or a mosaic or some new style/color.


Exactly!  Since I had the 30 percent bounce back q I was hoping for something special to catch my eye. I do like the mosaics. But, would need a lighter face to make it easier to read so, I wouldn't have to put on glasses just to see the time.  

I did find a very reasonable Burberry watch that is a bday present for my mother to give to me.  So, it was worth it to go.


----------



## cinnamonstick

Watch Station buffs?


----------



## cinnamonstick

White mosaics are still able to be found discounted since they have been around for a while. Maybe easier to see the time. The white deco mosaic comes in diamond shape (here), half circle (arc), and "shield" (cool shape). Tossed in two bands with the pic so everyone can see how it looks w leather vs bracelet.

The quilted mosaic is gorgeous also  Only have viewed online, not in person.


----------



## staceyjan

cinnamonstick said:


> White mosaics are still able to be found discounted since they have been around for a while. Maybe easier to see the time. The white deco mosaic comes in diamond shape (here), half circle (arc), and "shield" (cool shape). Tossed in two bands with the pic so everyone can see how it looks w leather vs bracelet.
> 
> The quilted mosaic is gorgeous also  Only have viewed online, not in person.


Love the quilted mosaic design. It is a very classy looking head.


----------



## cinnamonstick

This one is the quilted..... so, so pretty.  Love the diamonds at each peek!

Also attached (last pic) is the newer rose gold arc mosaic w diamonds on the face. This watch head is still on the main Michele web page. However, it is discounted and about $800 at either Bloomingdale's or Nordstrom. I would have to go back and look at which website it was. It's cheaper than on the Michele web and a reputable store w free ship. Tip of the week  It is also gorgeous!  I just wish I didn't think "rainbow" every time I looked at it.


----------



## cinnamonstick

cinnamonstick said:


> This one is the quilted..... so, so pretty.  Love the diamonds at each peek!
> 
> Also attached (last pic) is the newer rose gold arc mosaic w diamonds on the face. This watch head is still on the main Michele web page. However, it is discounted and about $800 at either Bloomingdale's or Nordstrom. I would have to go back and look at which website it was. It's cheaper than on the Michele web and a reputable store w free ship. Tip of the week  It is also gorgeous!  I just wish I didn't think "rainbow" every time I looked at it.


*peak


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

They also had this serein at my watch station if anyone is interested and a silver rose gold diamond dial 16mm deco. Anyone seen these in person yet I think I like the new belmore


----------



## Michelle1x

cinnamonstick said:


> White mosaics are still able to be found discounted since they have been around for a while. Maybe easier to see the time. The white deco mosaic comes in diamond shape (here), half circle (arc), and "shield" (cool shape). Tossed in two bands with the pic so everyone can see how it looks w leather vs bracelet.
> 
> The quilted mosaic is gorgeous also  Only have viewed online, not in person.



thats beautiful, I totally missed these mosaics.  I don't remember seeing mosaics at my Watchstation either.  Although with the new WS pricing, I should probably expand my search, I think you can get Michele for the same as Watchstation sells for, many places now.  Nordstrom Rack, for one.

Are they giving you guys coupons for another purchase when you buy a watch at watchstation?  I read that somewhere here.  I didn't get anything.


----------



## staceyjan

cinnamonstick said:


> *peak


Oh, now I see the real quilted one.  I like that one more than the previous diamond looking one you posted. But, both are beautiful.


----------



## cinnamonstick

SamanthalovesMK
Is the Belmore the Michele in the first pic u posted that has the inner circles in diamonds? I saw that one few weeks back (guess hitting outlets now). I asked to see.it bc thought it was so interesting. Sigh...just felt so light! I know it is a classy watch, I just couldn't get over the weight.  So pretty though! Bet it gets tons of compliments! There is a peacock version similar. Very stunning as well. 

One we have not discussed (I don't think) is the PINK mosaic! Ohhh! I love this! I own a pink MOP so I can't justify. Ugh!   Here is a pic for all the shoppers! Someone needs to buy this! Lol! Seriously.


----------



## cinnamonstick

StylishMD,
I think a slight gray tone is classier than if the watch was a flat onyx face! It's lovely!.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

cinnamonstick said:


> SamanthalovesMK
> Is the Belmore the Michele in the first pic u posted that has the inner circles in diamonds? I saw that one few weeks back (guess hitting outlets now). I asked to see.it bc thought it was so interesting. Sigh...just felt so light! I know it is a classy watch, I just couldn't get over the weight.  So pretty though! Bet it gets tons of compliments! There is a peacock version similar. Very stunning as well.
> 
> One we have not discussed (I don't think) is the PINK mosaic! Ohhh! I love this! I own a pink MOP so I can't justify. Ugh!   Here is a pic for all the shoppers! Someone needs to buy this! Lol! Seriously.


The Belmont are the two at the bottom....that's the pink I saw at my outlet , it is pretty I'm just not a pink girl unless it's a band that I can change. I'm like Michelle1x something new has to come in order for me to purchase more and I can't add without replacing. That serein is pretty but not very practical, they really tried to push that one on me at watch station.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

cinnamonstick said:


> Watch Station buffs?


I'll let you know wed or Thursday when I go, I'm taking my serein diamond dial to see if they will do it while I look for bands for my purple dial serein until I can find a sale on the two tone rose gold band. If anyone sees one at their watch station please pm me


----------



## cinnamonstick

Ohhhh THIS is the Belmore! Yessss.....very nice.


----------



## cinnamonstick

Samantha....looking for a two tone serein band in rose. Check.  I will keep my eyes out. Hitting the WS in Nat.Harb. Saturday (I hope). Fill that gas tank


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

cinnamonstick said:


> Ohhhh THIS is the Belmore! Yessss.....very nice.


Looks like Michele is starting to only do one row of diamonds for all the new watches, interesting.....


----------



## Michelle1x

SamanthalovesMK said:


> The Belmont are the two at the bottom....that's the pink I saw at my outlet , it is pretty I'm just not a pink girl unless it's a band that I can change. I'm like Michelle1x something new has to come in order for me to purchase more and I can't add without replacing. That serein is pretty but not very practical, they really tried to push that one on me at watch station.



I have seen that random circles Serein.  To me, it contradicts what I like about Michele watches- I like the combination of the more technical, chronograph (almost masculine) designs with the diamonds and bling.  Michele is the best at that.  But that circle serein isn't like that at all, it is a much more feminine style.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

Michelle1x said:


> I have seen that random circles Serein.  To me, it contradicts what I like about Michele watches- I like the combination of the more technical, chronograph (almost masculine) designs with the diamonds and bling.  Michele is the best at that.  But that circle serein isn't like that at all, it is a much more feminine style.


That is very true....do you like the Belmont then, bc that about describes the Belmont. I think I would like it in all gold black mop dial if that's an option, but I would love to see it in person


----------



## StylishMD

cinnamonstick said:


> StylishMD,
> I think a slight gray tone is classier than if the watch was a flat onyx face! It's lovely!.


Thanks Cinnamonstick, I look forward to wearing it!


----------



## Michelle1x

SamanthalovesMK said:


> That is very true....do you like the Belmont then, bc that about describes the Belmont. I think I would like it in all gold black mop dial if that's an option, but I would love to see it in person



Yeah definitely like that new one (Belmont - hehe same as the town I used to live in)- but I prefer the MOP faces over the non-MOP ones (they call guilloche?).

Anybody know if there is going to be a blowout sale at WS for Labor Day?  Sometimes their best sales are the semi-holidays.  I wouldn't mind picking up some quilted bands.


----------



## cinnamonstick

SamanthalovesMK said:


> Looks like Michele is starting to only do one row of diamonds for all the new watches, interesting.....


Quick eye. Didn't pick that up.... humm....lets be honest among girls. The diamonds are chips (as one of us named them earlier). Micro. They do not add up to a lot of money. Hundreds? I can only hope it is ONE row but TWICE as big. I could go for that . I am going to look up the ct. weight on the Belmont.


----------



## cinnamonstick

Oh no, worst fear (not really but for drama sake). Half the diamond weight.  Not good.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

cinnamonstick said:


> Quick eye. Didn't pick that up.... humm....lets be honest among girls. The diamonds are chips (as one of us named them earlier). Micro. They do not add up to a lot of money. Hundreds? I can only hope it is ONE row but TWICE as big. I could go for that . I am going to look up the ct. weight on the Belmont.


Lol "for drama sake" Yeah same with the gracile less diamond carats....yeah they are diamond chips but they were over half a carat so these new ones are concerning. My deco is .66, csx elegance .75, and the gracile .40 so it looks like its decreasing with not much price decrease. But you are right they don't add up to a lot of money either way but there is a big increase in price for the diamond bezel watches almost 1k, anyway no matter what I am interested to see what the new designs will be


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

Michelle1x said:


> Yeah definitely like that new one (Belmont - hehe same as the town I used to live in)- but I prefer the MOP faces over the non-MOP ones (they call guilloche?).
> 
> Anybody know if there is going to be a blowout sale at WS for Labor Day?  Sometimes their best sales are the semi-holidays.  I wouldn't mind picking up some quilted bands.


Oh me too about the mop, I don't have any that aren't, I was hoping these would be mop. I asked they said 50/25


----------



## cinnamonstick

Curious for the new designs also.....


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

cinnamonstick said:


> Ohhhh THIS is the Belmore! Yessss.....very nice.


Those diamond are pretty. What I hate are the MWs on the face and the the MICHELEs inside the bezel. Not a great look for me. Don't love this new statemeny by Michele.

beeble.


----------



## uhpharm01

SamanthalovesMK said:


> Looks like Michele is starting to only do one row of diamonds for all the new watches, interesting.....


That's not good.   if they will update the deco line like this.


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

uhpharm01 said:


> That's not good.   if they will update the deco line like this.


If it is one row of decent diamonds, it will look much nicer, but probably more costly.
I think Michele used to use full cut diamonds and they are knock-out! 

beeble.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

uhpharm01 said:


> That's not good.   if they will update the deco line like this.


Right Uhpharm! I doubt it though bc that's their signature piece, it would be nice to have the glamour styles their standard styles going forward


----------



## uhpharm01

Balto Bag Lady said:


> If it is one row of decent diamonds, it will look much nicer, but probably more costly.
> I think Michele used to use full cut diamonds and they are knock-out!
> 
> beeble.


Yes I agree noticed that the quality of diamonds look different now in comparison to the past and their warranty for replacing  diamonds has also changed too e.g. they use to replace four diamonds for no charge and now there is a charge.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

uhpharm01 said:


> Yes I agree noticed that the quality of diamonds look different now in comparison to the past and their warranty for replacing  diamonds has also changed too e.g. they use to replace four diamonds for no charge and now there is a charge.


I didn't even know they would replace are no charge that's good to know, thanks uhpharm


----------



## uhpharm01

SamanthalovesMK said:


> Right Uhpharm! I doubt it though bc that's their signature piece, it would be nice to have the glamour styles their standard styles going forward





SamanthalovesMK said:


> I didn't even know they would replace are no charge that's good to know, thanks uhpharm


You're welcome. They have changed so much over the years.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

uhpharm01 said:


> Yes I agree noticed that the quality of diamonds look different now in comparison to the past and their warranty for replacing  diamonds has also changed too e.g. they use to replace four diamonds for no charge and now there is a charge.


Do you know anything about the gold plating fading, that's my biggest fear


----------



## uhpharm01

SamanthalovesMK said:


> Do you know anything about the gold plating fading, that's my biggest fear


They said that it would take a long time before that would happen. But I forgot how thick the gold plating is it so many   Microinches thick. But I would try to rub it against anything for too long or at long just for the safe side. I think it's like 7 microinches think.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

uhpharm01 said:


> View attachment 3453129
> 
> They said that it would take a long time before that would happen. But I forgot how thick the gold plating is it so many   Microinches thick. But I would try to rub it against anything for too long or at long just for the safe side. I think it's like 7 microinches think.


Thanks! For the price I hope many years


----------



## uhpharm01

SamanthalovesMK said:


> Thanks! For the price I hope many years


You're welcome.


----------



## Michelle1x

SamanthalovesMK said:


> Lol "for drama sake" Yeah same with the gracile less diamond carats....yeah they are diamond chips but they were over half a carat so these new ones are concerning. My deco is .66, csx elegance .75, and the gracile .40 so it looks like its decreasing with not much price decrease. But you are right they don't add up to a lot of money either way but there is a big increase in price for the diamond bezel watches almost 1k, anyway no matter what I am interested to see what the new designs will be



The milou only has .30 ctw, and the list price on the milou is $1795 I think (not sure if that includes the bracelet or not).
It seems like michele has a low price floor for *any* diamond bezel watch because if it went by ctw, the milou would be much less $$.  And the Milou is not a new design, it was always .30 ctw.


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

My new Fluette has a mere suggestion of diamonds under the rim of the crystal. To me, I hate, because they do nothing to the beauty of the watch. I believe my ceramic deco from years ago used Wessel diamonds. I'm not certain, I know my little Omega uses them.


----------



## uhpharm01

Michelle1x said:


> The milou only has .30 ctw, and the list price on the milou is $1795 I think (not sure if that includes the bracelet or not).
> It seems like michele has a low price floor for *any* diamond bezel watch because if it went by ctw, the milou would be much less $$.  And the Milou is not a new design, it was always .30 ctw.


I think the Milou is a very old design.


----------



## Michelle1x

SamanthalovesMK said:


> Lol "for drama sake" Yeah same with the gracile less diamond carats....yeah they are diamond chips but they were over half a carat so these new ones are concerning. My deco is .66, csx elegance .75, and the gracile .40 so it looks like its decreasing with not much price decrease. But you are right they don't add up to a lot of money either way but there is a big increase in price for the diamond bezel watches almost 1k, anyway no matter what I am interested to see what the new designs will be



I'm wondering whats going to happen with the full size urban.  That one has disappeared.  It had 1.11 ctw of diamonds and one of the higher retail prices for a standard watch $2995.  If they are going to raise prices overall then the urban really will go away because the price point will be too high.


----------



## uhpharm01

Michelle1x said:


> I'm wondering whats going to happen with the full size urban.  That one has disappeared.  It had 1.11 ctw of diamonds and one of the higher retail prices for a standard watch $2995.  If they are going to raise prices overall then the urban really will go away because the price point will be too high.


Are you referring to the Urban XL size that uses the 20mm strap?


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

Michelle1x said:


> The milou only has .30 ctw, and the list price on the milou is $1795 I think (not sure if that includes the bracelet or not).
> It seems like michele has a low price floor for *any* diamond bezel watch because if it went by ctw, the milou would be much less $$.  And the Milou is not a new design, it was always .30 ctw.


That's interesting, the milou is a style I never looked into but that's good to know. I just thought it did go by carat weight bc the csx elegance has the .75 and has a higher list price then all the other Michele watches. Personally the csx elegance is my favorite style, the only thing that would have made it better is with Roman numerals (that's my fave on a watch and one reason I love the serein. But you are probably right it's not based on the diamond weight but other factors.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

Cinnamon-speaking of the serein I called Michele and asked about the bracelet of the serein and was advised it isn't made cheaper but it is intentional to have it more of a lightweight watch, but it is made with the same quality as the other micheles.


----------



## Michelle1x

uhpharm01 said:


> Are you referring to the Urban XL size that uses the 20mm strap?


yes


----------



## Michelle1x

SamanthalovesMK said:


> That's interesting, the milou is a style I never looked into but that's good to know. I just thought it did go by carat weight bc the csx elegance has the .75 and has a higher list price then all the other Michele watches. Personally the csx elegance is my favorite style, the only thing that would have made it better is with Roman numerals (that's my fave on a watch and one reason I love the serein. But you are probably right it's not based on the diamond weight but other factors.


Yeah- the milou might be an older style but they have reintroduced it recently, it is available at Last Call and other places currently.


----------



## uhpharm01

Urban XL is retired not discontinued and it's wasn't as popular as the mini urban. The mini urban is selling really well right now


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

I don't know that I have ever seen an Urban (full-sized.) I have a mini, plain face, no diamonds perfect everyday watch. I need to take the leather strap off of it, because it doesn't really doesn't stay on my wrist properly. But, the bracelet will need to be shortened.
I love the one with the arabic numbers with the diamonds. Usually, the diamonds on a Michele watch don't matter one way or another to me, but for some reason, that mini-urban, love it.

beeble.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

Cinnamonstick-thanks again for all the help with the serein, I got it today and it is soooo lovely. Its the hardest dial to,photograph though, the purple is so gorgeous I could not be happier!!


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

Best pic I could get....I think it would be best with a all rose gold bracelet instead of two tone bc you can't see any silver.


----------



## cinnamonstick

SamanthalovesMK said:


> Cinnamon-speaking of the serein I called Michele and asked about the bracelet of the serein and was advised it isn't made cheaper but it is intentional to have it more of a lightweight watch, but it is made with the same quality as the other micheles.



Ohh so good to know! It does appear as a more feminine watch overall for 6:40. That makes complete sense. I like a heavier feel.....I do not dress up often. Thank you for asking. 

These are all such informative posts!


----------



## cinnamonstick

SamanthalovesMK said:


> Best pic I could get....I think it would be best with a all rose gold bracelet instead of two tone bc you can't see any silver.


I must say...darn gorgeous! That is a fact! Love the color combo! I will have to look at another Serein 16 next time I can. Maybe more of an open mind this time.


----------



## cinnamonstick

SamanthalovesMK said:


> Best pic I could get....I think it would be best with a all rose gold bracelet instead of two tone bc you can't see any silver.


Two tone *may* pick up the diamonds? I bet they're set in "white gold" vs rose? It would make them look bigger so I'm sure they did. Looks like it in the photograph. You'll just have to see it both ways to figure it out. Totally different looks. If they have any left on Michele.com you can "build your own" and Visually trying on different bracelets and colored straps. Michele.com may be put of the purple now which is why it is popping up at the outlets.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

cinnamonstick said:


> Two tone *may* pick up the diamonds? I bet they're set in "white gold" vs rose? It would make them look bigger so I'm sure they did. Looks like it in the photograph. You'll just have to see it both ways to figure it out. Totally different looks. If they have any left on Michele.com you can "build your own" and Visually trying on different bracelets and colored straps. Michele.com may be put of the purple now which is why it is popping up at the outlets.


This is true, I might have to pay full price for this bracelet (blasphemy I know lol) I am so excited about this piece. Maybe the two tone will make it pop I will see soon


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

Beautiful. Wear it in good health.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

Balto Bag Lady said:


> Beautiful. Wear it in good health.


Thank you Balto, I like that saying.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

Ladies-went to watch station on lunch bc the manager called me bc they had new styles and to look at straps....I got there they had one of the new bracelets Michele is introducing that fits all styles with the same shape and size. They will have a gap and it didn't look good at all (looked cheap), in addition the young lady was saying the plan is to stop making specific bracelets for styles, some may think this is good but I didn't like the gap I saw, it made it look cheap.


----------



## uhpharm01

SamanthalovesMK said:


> Ladies-went to watch station on lunch bc the manager called me bc they had new styles and to look at straps....I got there they had one of the new bracelets Michele is introducing that fits all styles with the same shape and size. *They will have a gap and it didn't look good at all (looked cheap), in addition the young lady was saying the plan is to stop making specific bracelets for styles, some may think this is good but I didn't like the gap I saw, it made it look cheap.*


I'm glad that I have extra straps for my decos


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

SamanthalovesMK said:


> Ladies-went to watch station on lunch bc the manager called me bc they had new styles and to look at straps....I got there they had one of the new bracelets Michele is introducing that fits all styles with the same shape and size. They will have a gap and it didn't look good at all (looked cheap), in addition the young lady was saying the plan is to stop making specific bracelets for styles, some may think this is good but I didn't like the gap I saw, it made it look cheap.





uhpharm01 said:


> I'm glad that I have extra straps for my decos


Sounds like the dumbing down of Michele, unless they are only making these bracelets for the outlets. I'm sure if these bracelets are company-wide, they will be marketed as "the latest greatest, we listened to your demands, a bracelet for all of your heads."
Oh, please, give me a break.
Last year, they doubled the price of the deco 16 two-tone bracelet at Nordstrom to $400. It was the first bracelet I ever had to buy. Oh, my, what sticker shock.
I'm going to go to Shinola. I believe I am over Michele.
My background is marketing. It is too easy to see what they are doing to their demographic.
Too bad they don't have leather straps to fit smaller wrist sizes.
I emailed Michele about it last week and got a pert, boilerplate reply :



_Thank you for contacting MICHELE. We are sorry to hear about the trouble you are having with your watch straps. We would be more than happy to pass this information along to our team for future considerations. Please know MICHELE watch heads are only compatible with MICHELE watch straps and bracelets so we cannot advise any other brand/designer. Again, we do apologize about the trouble you are having with your watch bands.
If you have any additional questions or concerns please feel free to contact us. Have a great day._

_Best Regards,
Lashay

MICHELE Customer Care
_
_service@michele.com_

_http://www.michele.com_


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

Balto Bag Lady said:


> Sounds like the dumbing down of Michele, unless they are only making these bracelets for the outlets. I'm sure if these bracelets are company-wide, they will be marketed as "the latest greatest, we listened to your demands, a bracelet for all of your heads."
> Oh, please, give me a break.
> Last year, they doubled the price of the deco 16 two-tone bracelet at Nordstrom to $400. It was the first bracelet I ever had to buy. Oh, my, what sticker shock.
> I'm going to go to Shinola. I believe I am over Michele.
> My background is marketing. It is too easy to see what they are doing to their demographic.
> Too bad they don't have leather straps to fit smaller wrist sizes.
> I emailed Michele about it last week and got a pert, boilerplate reply :
> 
> 
> 
> _Thank you for contacting MICHELE. We are sorry to hear about the trouble you are having with your watch straps. We would be more than happy to pass this information along to our team for future considerations. Please know MICHELE watch heads are only compatible with MICHELE watch straps and bracelets so we cannot advise any other brand/designer. Again, we do apologize about the trouble you are having with your watch bands.
> If you have any additional questions or concerns please feel free to contact us. Have a great day._
> 
> _Best Regards,
> Lashay
> 
> MICHELE Customer Care
> _
> _service@michele.com_
> 
> _http://www.michele.com_


What a email is the only thing I will say and we can all read between the lines. Yes this is going to be advertised as they listened however I think the bigger concern was the PRICE, yes it was ridiculous to have a different bracelet for each model but if the prices were reasonable it would be more doable.....I haven't looked at Shinola.....yeah I know I'm going to get my bracelets for the watches I have before it's like a fight to get the original bracelets (not literally but you know what I mean). I was pretty disappointed on the drive back to work, I hope this was just misconstrued info but I'm going to call Michele to see what they say as well.


----------



## uhpharm01

Balto Bag Lady said:


> Sounds like the dumbing down of Michele, unless they are only making these bracelets for the outlets. I'm sure if these bracelets are company-wide, they will be marketed as "the latest greatest, we listened to your demands, a bracelet for all of your heads."
> Oh, please, give me a break.
> Last year, they doubled the price of the deco 16 two-tone bracelet at Nordstrom to $400. It was the first bracelet I ever had to buy. Oh, my, what sticker shock.
> I'm going to go to Shinola. I believe I am over Michele.
> My background is marketing. It is too easy to see what they are doing to their demographic.
> Too bad they don't have leather straps to fit smaller wrist sizes.
> I emailed Michele about it last week and got a pert, boilerplate reply :
> 
> 
> 
> _Thank you for contacting MICHELE. We are sorry to hear about the trouble you are having with your watch straps. We would be more than happy to pass this information along to our team for future considerations. Please know MICHELE watch heads are only compatible with MICHELE watch straps and bracelets so we cannot advise any other brand/designer. Again, we do apologize about the trouble you are having with your watch bands.
> If you have any additional questions or concerns please feel free to contact us. Have a great day._
> 
> _Best Regards,
> Lashay
> 
> MICHELE Customer Care
> _
> _service@michele.com_
> 
> _http://www.michele.com_



Interesting email. Wow. That's terrible. 

They did the same thing with the deco XL bracelets in the steel and two tone versions back. But that was after the price decrease and then they raised the prices back up. Because I only paid 199.00 for the two tone strap.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

uhpharm01 said:


> Interesting email. Wow. That's terrible.
> 
> They did the same thing with the deco XL bracelets in the steel and two tone versions back. But that was after the price decrease and then they raised the prices back up. Because I only paid 199.00 for the two tone strap.


Yes $200 for the two tone is reasonable. So I asked for the deck bracelet and silly me I didn't check it, they gave me the universal, at second glance it isn't the worse look it's like the strap where it has that gap, it just looks funny with the metal. Now I have to return it, honestly I don't need a deco bracelet since I have one just wanted a second one that has 5-7 links instead of the three I currently have.


----------



## Michelle1x

SamanthalovesMK said:


> Best pic I could get....I think it would be best with a all rose gold bracelet instead of two tone bc you can't see any silver.


speaking of expensive bracelets, the rose gold solid bracelets are the most expensive- the serein and caber rose gold bracelet are $600, and the CSX rose gold (solid) bracelet was even more if I recall- but there aren't any more around that I can see.
The 2 tone CSX bracelets were $400 originally but marked down to $240 on the michele site now.

For the life of me, I don't know why a gold plated bracelet needs to be so expensive for a michele watch.  Its not like these things are solid gold.


----------



## Michelle1x

SamanthalovesMK said:


> Ladies-went to watch station on lunch bc the manager called me bc they had new styles and to look at straps....I got there they had one of the new bracelets Michele is introducing that fits all styles with the same shape and size. They will have a gap and it didn't look good at all (looked cheap), in addition the young lady was saying the plan is to stop making specific bracelets for styles, some may think this is good but I didn't like the gap I saw, it made it look cheap.



Well, my guess is the current watch styles probably look *the worst* with those new bracelets because it is an afterthought.
I like the idea of *thinking* about continuity for some michele watches but this may have gone overboard.  I don't think we need one bracelet for every michele watch- the deco, csx, serein etc- because some watches are round and some square, it just makes sense you would need a different bracelet for those (sounds like they tried to design around that by inserting a space between the watch head and the bracelet).
My complaint in the past was that each square 18mm watch - deco, deco moderne, milou etc - needed a different bracelet which seemed unnecessary.  Just combining bracelets for the similar watches would have been a better idea jmho.

Well maybe I will hit watchstation this weekend and take a look.


----------



## Michelle1x

edit


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

Michelle1x said:


> speaking of expensive bracelets, the rose gold solid bracelets are the most expensive- the serein and caber rose gold bracelet are $600, and the CSX rose gold (solid) bracelet was even more if I recall- but there aren't any more around that I can see.
> The 2 tone CSX bracelets were $400 originally but marked down to $240 on the michele site now.
> 
> For the life of me, I don't know why a gold plated bracelet needs to be so expensive for a michele watch.  Its not like these things are solid gold.


I looked at a watch at Watch Station and it had the solid rose color bracelet. It was way too much. The color of the watch and the bracelet was too-too. I like the idea of a two-tone.
The reason for the price of the yellow and the rose gold plating is they actually use gold to plate the watch. Gold ain't cheap and the plating is electric/chemical (if I recall one of my  junior high school science fair projects.) The white/silver bracelets are stainless steel. They are not plated in white gold or palladium.

sigh, beeble.


----------



## Michelle1x

Balto Bag Lady said:


> I looked at a watch at Watch Station and it had the solid rose color bracelet. It was way too much. The color of the watch and the bracelet was too-too. I like the idea of a two-tone.
> The reason for the price of the yellow and the rose gold plating is they actually use gold to plate the watch. Gold ain't cheap and the plating is electric/chemical (if I recall one of my  junior high school science fair projects.) The white/silver bracelets are stainless steel. They are not plated in white gold or palladium.
> 
> sigh, beeble.



thanks for the explanation, ok glad there is some redeeming qualities to michele gold plated bracelets.... 
Gold plating seems to have a wide range of quality anyway- I swear I had "gold plated" rings etc in college that turned colors and did not feel or look like gold at all, whereas Michele bracelets do seem substantial and certainly don't turn colors on me.....

Was the rose gold watch you saw, a CSX rose gold?  That one, in all rose gold with the salmon color face was a lot of rose gold.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

Michelle1x said:


> Well, my guess is the current watch styles probably look *the worst* with those new bracelets because it is an afterthought.
> I like the idea of *thinking* about continuity for some michele watches but this may have gone overboard.  I don't think we need one bracelet for every michele watch- the deco, csx, serein etc- because some watches are round and some square, it just makes sense you would need a different bracelet for those (sounds like they tried to design around that by inserting a space between the watch head and the bracelet).
> My complaint in the past was that each square 18mm watch - deco, deco moderne, milou etc - needed a different bracelet which seemed unnecessary.  Just combining bracelets for the similar watches would have been a better idea jmho.
> 
> Well maybe I will hit watchstation this weekend and take a look.


Yeah maybe I am too hard on the new bracelets, but this is alot of money so I like it to look a certain way. When I googled the model # it says fits the deco, and csx I'm like WHAT, thats no good. like you said ok if its the round vs square


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

Michelle1x said:


> thanks for the explanation, ok glad there is some redeeming qualities to michele gold plated bracelets....
> Gold plating seems to have a wide range of quality anyway- I swear I had "gold plated" rings etc in college that turned colors and did not feel or look like gold at all, whereas Michele bracelets do seem substantial and certainly don't turn colors on me.....
> 
> Was the rose gold watch you saw, a CSX rose gold?  That one, in all rose gold with the salmon color face was a lot of rose gold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3454887


Yeah I absolutely love this face, however, I like it better with the two tone bracelet, but I never saw the full gold in person.


----------



## Michelle1x

SamanthalovesMK said:


> Yeah maybe I am too hard on the new bracelets, but this is alot of money so I like it to look a certain way. When I googled the model # it says fits the deco, and csx I'm like WHAT, thats no good. like you said ok if its the round vs square



I haven't seen these generic bracelets yet but I can already imagine what they are.
Michele typically has a bracelet that connects directly to the watch head - which looks more like a one piece design.  And they are introducing bracelets that look more like this design, below.  The first pic is the current bracelet design and the second is more like the new one, right?


----------



## SamanthalovesMK




----------



## Michelle1x

SamanthalovesMK said:


> View attachment 3454917
> View attachment 3454915



ok my verdict is in.................. THUMBS DOWN


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

hopefully the above helps, there is a big space


----------



## uhpharm01

Michelle1x said:


> speaking of expensive bracelets, the rose gold solid bracelets are the most expensive- the serein and caber rose gold bracelet are $600, and the CSX rose gold (solid) bracelet was even more if I recall- but there aren't any more around that I can see.
> The 2 tone CSX bracelets were $400 originally but marked down to $240 on the michele site now.
> 
> For the life of me, I don't know why a gold plated bracelet needs to be so expensive for a michele watch.  Its not like these things are solid gold.


But they are plated  with 18kt gold and you're paying for the Michele name brand too


----------



## uhpharm01

SamanthalovesMK said:


> View attachment 3454917
> View attachment 3454915


 in the first photo those are mixed match bracelet styles. And Michele doesn't sell their bracelets like this Different styles of bracelets on that deco. Is that the deco XL or the deco 18 ? Did you get this bracelet(s) at the watch station?


----------



## uhpharm01

Balto Bag Lady said:


> I looked at a watch at Watch Station and it had the solid rose color bracelet. It was way too much. The color of the watch and the bracelet was too-too. I like the idea of a two-tone.
> The reason for the price of the yellow and the rose gold plating is they actually use gold to plate the watch. Gold ain't cheap and the plating is electric/chemical (if I recall one of my  junior high school science fair projects.) The white/silver bracelets are stainless steel. They are not plated in white gold or palladium.
> 
> sigh, beeble.



I love a two tone watch

That's right. About the gold plating. I was told that it should never chip. Or fade.  They are plated with 18kt yellow gold or Rose  gold.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

uhpharm01 said:


> in the first photo those are mixed match bracelet styles. And Michele doesn't sell their bracelets like this Different styles of bracelets on that deco. Is that the deco XL or the deco 18 ? Did you get this bracelet(s) at the watch station?


THe pic was to show the difference. those are two different bracelets on each side.


----------



## uhpharm01

SamanthalovesMK said:


> Yeah maybe I am too hard on the new bracelets, but this is alot of money so I like it to look a certain way. When I googled the model # it says fits the deco, and csx I'm like WHAT, thats no good. like you said ok if its the round vs square





SamanthalovesMK said:


> THe pic was to show the difference. those are two different bracelets on each side.


okay


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

SamanthalovesMK said:


> What a email is the only thing I will say and we can all read between the lines. Yes this is going to be advertised as they listened however I think the bigger concern was the PRICE, yes it was ridiculous to have a different bracelet for each model but if the prices were reasonable it would be more doable.....I haven't looked at Shinola.....yeah I know I'm going to get my bracelets for the watches I have before it's like a fight to get the original bracelets (not literally but you know what I mean). I was pretty disappointed on the drive back to work, I hope this was just misconstrued info but I'm going to call Michele to see what they say as well.


Shinola is a watch built in Detroit. They are gorgeous, well priced and not necessarily, glamorous, but utilitarian and  lovely. A  lot like  a  simple unadorned Rolex Datejust Oyster.
http://shop.nordstrom.com/sr?origin=keywordsearch&contextualcategoryid=0&keyword=shinola+women



Michelle1x said:


> thanks for the explanation, ok glad there is some redeeming qualities to michele gold plated bracelets....
> Gold plating seems to have a wide range of quality anyway- I swear I had "gold plated" rings etc in college that turned colors and did not feel or look like gold at all, whereas Michele bracelets do seem substantial and certainly don't turn colors on me.....
> 
> Was the rose gold watch you saw, a CSX rose gold?  That one, in all rose gold with the salmon color face was a lot of rose gold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3454887


Yes, I believe it was. For me, it was a little  too much. I think it needed some stainless for distraction.




Michelle1x said:


> I haven't seen these generic bracelets yet but I can already imagine what they are.
> Michele typically has a bracelet that connects directly to the watch head - which looks more like a one piece design.  And they are introducing bracelets that look more like this design, below.  The first pic is the current bracelet design and the second is more like the new one, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3454901
> View attachment 3454902



That caber bracelet is the correct one -- I think. I have a Caber and the lugs have diamonds and the bracelet also has diamonds.
I just checked my Caber. It is identical to the bracelet in the photo.

beeble.


----------



## uhpharm01

Balto Bag Lady said:


> Shinola is a watch built in Detroit. They are gorgeous, well priced and not necessarily, glamorous, but utilitarian and  lovely. A  lot like  a  simple unadorned Rolex Datejust Oyster.
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/sr?origin=keywordsearch&contextualcategoryid=0&keyword=shinola+women
> 
> 
> Yes, I believe it was. For me, it was a little  too much. I think it needed some stainless for distraction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That caber bracelet is the correct one -- I think. I have a Caber and the lugs have diamonds and the bracelet also has diamonds.
> I just checked my Caber. It is identical to the bracelet in the photo.
> 
> beeble.


http://www.shinola.com
It's a interesting little brand. they also have bicycles too


----------



## uhpharm01

Michelle1x said:


> I haven't seen these generic bracelets yet but I can already imagine what they are.
> Michele typically has a bracelet that connects directly to the watch head - which looks more like a one piece design.  And they are introducing bracelets that look more like this design, below.  The first pic is the current bracelet design and the second is more like the new one, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3454901
> View attachment 3454902


I haven't seen these generic bracelets either.


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

There is one thing about the gold plating on Michele's bracelets. They only plate the side that is visible. Go look at your bracelets. I have two. One purchased from Watch Station a couple of weeks ago. I assumed it was because it was an outlet piece. But, when I checked that $400 bracelet, it was made the same way. I looked at my Citizen Eco, very much less expensive than a Michele. The bracelet is gold on both sides. Invicta plates on both sides. You can buy a gold plated Invicta on TV for many $$$ less. Also many others for much less than Michele. And, they do have Micheles. I don't know how great their prices are. Here you are:
http://www.evine.com/search/?q=michele&icid=InternalSearch_Default_michele
beeble


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

Balto Bag Lady said:


> There is one thing about the gold plating on Michele's bracelets. They only plate the side that is visible. Go look at your bracelets. I have two. One purchased from Watch Station a couple of weeks ago. I assumed it was because it was an outlet piece. But, when I checked that $400 bracelet, it was made the same way. I looked at my Citizen Eco, very much less expensive than a Michele. The bracelet is gold on both sides. Invicta plates on both sides. You can buy a gold plated Invicta on TV for many $$$ less. Also many others for much less than Michele. And, they do have Micheles. I don't know how great their prices are. Here you are:
> http://www.evine.com/search/?q=michele&icid=InternalSearch_Default_michele
> beeble


Ok this is starting to make me think too much about the watches I have.....I saw the Shinola and I personally don't care for the style, I have thought about Citizen, and just recently wanted to get a Ebel watch. This is a lot to think about. I know Uhpharm said you are paying for the name but I personally want a good name and quality, you bring up some strong and valid points Balto.


----------



## uhpharm01

SamanthalovesMK said:


> Ok this is starting to make me think too much about the watches I have.....I saw the Shinola and I personally don't care for the style, I have thought about Citizen, and just recently wanted to get a Ebel watch. This is a lot to think about. I know Uhpharm said you are paying for the name but I personally want a good name and quality, you bring up some strong and valid points Balto.



I hear you about having a good name brand and good quality also.

I don't like the style of Shinola either. But I had a Citizen Eco drive watch for about 10 hrs. But it's a watch that I'm really tough on so it looks really bad. But there a watch by Breitling in two tone for about $6,000 dollars with rolled gold not solid which is terrible. That's a no go period. 

I called Michele customer service today and the rep that I got didn't know anything about these universal bracelets. I also called the watch station customer service too and they said the same thing.

I'm not into all gold plated watches. A  Two tone  deco is about as far as I will go.


----------



## cinnamonstick

Oh no
...


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

SamanthalovesMK said:


> Ok this is starting to make me think too much about the watches I have.....I saw the Shinola and I personally don't care for the style, I have thought about Citizen, and just recently wanted to get a Ebel watch. This is a lot to think about. I know Uhpharm said you are paying for the name but I personally want a good name and quality, you bring up some strong and valid points Balto.


During the last Michele Trunk Show, I wandered over to the kaput Omega department. They were not going to be an authorized dealer anymore. Well, Michele or Omega? It's a no-brainer. I could never afford an Omega, but at the prices they were selling them for, I couldn't afford not to. Even though it was a just a quartz Constellation with diamond markers and a beautiful black face. It's stainless, but a beautiful dress watch. Just the diamonds on the face. Full cut. I saw the difference between Michele and others right away.
Eco Drive by Citizen is a great option. There is no battery and it runs from sunlight. MIne is pretty with (michele-like) diamond markers, a pretty swirly face and two-tone. It's a dressy watch, too. You can find Ebels at the Movado outlets. They make some nice automatic watches. All these watches are all reliable. You pay for names everyday. For cars, for clothing, for handbags, for food, you name it, it's got a name. 
There's so much choice out there. You all do what is best for you.

beeble.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

uhpharm01 said:


> I hear you about having a good name brand and good quality also.
> 
> I don't like the style of Shinola either. But I had a Citizen Eco drive watch for about 10 hrs. But it's a watch that I'm really tough on so it looks really bad. But there a watch by Breitling in two tone for about $6,000 dollars with rolled gold not solid which is terrible. That's a no go period.
> 
> I called Michele customer service today and the rep that I got didn't know anything about these universal bracelets. I also called the watch station customer service too and they said the same thing.
> 
> I'm not into all gold plated watches. A  Two tone  deco is about as far as I will go.


yeah I was weird too about the gold plating then I saw the CSX elegance and had to have it and now the serein purple dial.....I have read other places gold plating is ok for watches 10 years or older, but the new gold plating is not quality, dont quote me on that one just going by the other watch forums where they don't put style above movement etc. I mean its really hard to find a gorgeous watch (fashion), swiss made, at a reasonable price ($500-2000) or maybe Im not looking in the right places.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

Balto Bag Lady said:


> During the last Michele Trunk Show, I wandered over to the kaput Omega department. They were not going to be an authorized dealer anymore. Well, Michele or Omega? It's a no-brainer. I could never afford an Omega, but at the prices they were selling them for, I couldn't afford not to. Even though it was a just a quartz Constellation with diamond markers and a beautiful black face. It's stainless, but a beautiful dress watch. Just the diamonds on the face. Full cut. I saw the difference between Michele and others right away.
> Eco Drive by Citizen is a great option. There is no battery and it runs from sunlight. MIne is pretty with (michele-like) diamond markers, a pretty swirly face and two-tone. It's a dressy watch, too. You can find Ebels at the Movado outlets. They make some nice automatic watches. All these watches are all reliable. You pay for names everyday. For cars, for clothing, for handbags, for food, you name it, it's got a name.
> There's so much choice out there. You all do what is best for you.
> 
> beeble.


If you don't mind me asking how much was the Omega, do you have stock photos, if you could pm me....

yeah its really about doing whats best for you, your budget, and taste. I honestly like what Michele stands for and I love the style, could they do swiss made for the same price, yes I think so however, why change when you have thousands of women that dream of owning a michele, have saved for a extended period of time, and this is as far as they would like to go as it pertains to a luxury watch. I don't want to discourage anyone from Michele because to me it is a great brand but what we have all pointed out are valid points.


----------



## uhpharm01

SamanthalovesMK said:


> If you don't mind me asking how much was the Omega, do you have stock photos, if you could pm me....
> 
> yeah its really about doing whats best for you, your budget, and taste. I honestly like what Michele stands for and I love the style, could they do swiss made for the same price, yes I think so however, why change when you have thousands of women that dream of owning a michele, have saved for a extended period of time, and this is as far as they would like to go as it pertains to a luxury watch. I don't want to discourage anyone from Michele because to me it is a great brand but what we have all pointed out are vali points.


Here's a TAg watch for $3,750


----------



## uhpharm01

Tag heuer is owned by LVMH


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

SamanthalovesMK said:


> Ok this is starting to make me think too much about the watches I have.....I saw the Shinola and I personally don't care for the style, I have thought about Citizen, and just recently wanted to get a Ebel watch. This is a lot to think about. I know Uhpharm said you are paying for the name but I personally want a good name and quality, you bring up some strong and valid points Balto.


Thanks, SLMK


cinnamonstick said:


> Oh no
> ...


cinnamon What "oh no?"


SamanthalovesMK said:


> yeah I was weird too about the gold plating then I saw the CSX elegance and had to have it and now the serein purple dial.....I have read other places gold plating is ok for watches 10 years or older, but the new gold plating is not quality, dont quote me on that one just going by the other watch forums where they don't put style above movement etc. I mean its really hard to find a gorgeous watch (fashion), swiss made, at a reasonable price ($500-2000) or maybe Im not looking in the right places.



You do know that Michele is not Swiss made, right?
They use Swiss-made movements  and make the product in Hong Kong. A Michele rep told me this.



uhpharm01 said:


> View attachment 3455126
> 
> Here's a TAg watch for $3,750



You know, you are  comparing a fine Swiss-made diamond -- and by diamond, I mean actual visible diamonds watch to Michele.

beeble.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

uhpharm01 said:


> View attachment 3455126
> 
> Here's a TAg watch for $3,750


Nice Uhpharm!


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

uhpharm01 said:


> Tag heuer is owned by LVMH


Yes I knew  same with ebel until movado acquired.


----------



## cinnamonstick

Oh no they are switching to a universal banf and maybe cutting corners. I agree with pretty much what everyone is sharing.  There is some fun in Michele for sure.  Affordable  (esp outlets). Sometimes the watches sneak up high in price it makes me wonder about putting the $ toward a "watch makers" watch. Quality. 

Nice Tag!


----------



## cinnamonstick

SamanthalovesMK,  So the chatter on some other boards is *maybe* the plating is not as lasting in the new? Hum, all this is adding up (possibly). Good to keep in mind.


----------



## staceyjan

uhpharm01 said:


> Tag heuer is owned by LVMH


Upharm01, I have to say that I am always impressed that you research the makers, quality, etc.  of brands.  I feel that I am always a researcher at heart but time literally gets in the way.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

staceyjan said:


> Upharm01, I have to say that I am always impressed that you research the makers, quality, etc.  of brands.  I feel that I am always a researcher at heart but time literally gets in the way.


I agree, you always have give alot of help and research!


----------



## Michelle1x

cinnamonstick said:


> Oh no they are switching to a universal banf and maybe cutting corners. I agree with pretty much what everyone is sharing.  There is some fun in Michele for sure.  Affordable  (esp outlets). Sometimes the watches sneak up high in price it makes me wonder about putting the $ toward a "watch makers" watch. Quality.
> 
> Nice Tag!



Michele has cut corners before though.  I have seen a few of these "rhinestone" deco watches, here is one on ebay.  Must have been from years ago - seems like the seller was shocked that a Michele watch could be rhinestones too, because she had it verified!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michele-MM-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Definitely hits and misses in Michele design, I see them when I troll on ebay.

Today I was at Macy's and they had a big Tag display but for me, I wasn't wowed in the same way Michele watches get me.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

Michelle1x said:


> Michele has cut corners before though.  I have seen a few of these "rhinestone" deco watches, here is one on ebay.  Must have been from years ago - seems like the seller was shocked that a Michele watch could be rhinestones too, because she had it verified!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michele-MM-Broken-Unauthorized-Deco-With-Diamonds-Watch-With-Rhinestones-Sized-/291761725464?hash=item43ee5aa018:g:FO8AAOSwHJhXM8PG&nma=true&si=5HRCvQj8nE%2BC18i4T9jrF7nQO30%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Definitely hits and misses in Michele design, I see them when I troll on ebay.
> 
> Today I was at Macy's and they had a big Tag display but for me, I wasn't wowed in the same way Michele watches get me.


that is not an authentic Michele, Michele doesn't have rhinestones. the lister says no proof of authenticity, that watch looks very bad.


----------



## Michelle1x

So, what do y'all think of this watch as a candidate for a jeweler to rebuff and clean up?  It looks beat up and scratched but the price was great and the diamonds are intact.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHELE-URB...ip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557#viTabs_0


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

cinnamonstick said:


> SamanthalovesMK,  So the chatter on some other boards is *maybe* the plating is not as lasting in the new? Hum, all this is adding up (possibly). Good to keep in mind.


yeah I was looking into other watches and some of the guys were saying they bought their wives the watch years ago b/c they insisted and they saw fading, I didn't see pics so there is no proof but I wouldn't imagine someone not being honest about that.


----------



## Michelle1x

SamanthalovesMK said:


> that is not an authentic Michele, Michele doesn't have rhinestones. the lister says no proof of authenticity, that watch looks very bad.



Yeah I agree - so you think that is an asian fake, then?  I didn't think Michele watches had problems with fakes which is why I thought it was authentic.  I have seen those rhinestone ones at consignment stores too and on the goodwill site.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

Michelle1x said:


> So, what do y'all think of this watch as a candidate for a jeweler to rebuff and clean up?  It looks beat up and scratched but the price was great and the diamonds are intact.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHELE-URBAN-DIAMOND-STAINLESS-STEEL-DIAMONDS-LADIES-QUARTZ-WRIST-WATCH-/172244076621?hash=item281a8c084d:g:k8EAAOSwOVpXY0oa&nma=true&si=5HRCvQj8nE%2BC18i4T9jrF7nQO30%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557#viTabs_0


good buy I think. 

Cinnamonstick-My watch station says they don't buff, don't know how true that is I kind of think they are too lazy to do it quite honestly.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

Michelle1x said:


> Yeah I agree - so you think that is an asian fake, then?  I didn't think Michele watches had problems with fakes which is why I thought it was authentic.  I have seen those rhinestone ones at consignment stores too and on the goodwill site.


I actually saw some fakes on poshmark, I was like really people are faking Micheles, but when you think about it these are not affordable for everyone, if someone will fake Michael Kors then no surprise about Michele.


----------



## uhpharm01

Balto Bag Lady said:


> Thanks, SLMK
> 
> cinnamon What "oh no?"
> 
> 
> You do know that Michele is not Swiss made, right?
> They use Swiss-made movements  and make the product in Hong Kong. A Michele rep told me this.
> 
> 
> 
> You know, you are  comparing a fine Swiss-made diamond -- and by diamond, I mean actual visible diamonds watch to Michele.
> 
> beeble.


That's a good point. I'm all over the place.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

uhpharm01 said:


> That's a good point. I'm all over the place.





uhpharm01 said:


> That's a good point. I'm all over the place.



Balto-yes I stated that in a prior post, I spoke about movement above.

Michele is compared to tag, and movado in many other forums, the more you research these brands the more you know Michele, Movado, and tag are considered mid luxury, although Michele has a Swiss movement vs Swiss made, it does have the high fashion aspect that many women value over being Swiss made.


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

SamanthalovesMK said:


> Balto-yes I stated that in a prior post, I spoke about movement above.
> 
> Michele is compared to tag, and movado in many other forums, the more you research these brands the more you know Michele, Movado, and tag are considered mid luxury, although Michele has a Swiss movement vs Swiss made, it does have the high fashion aspect that many women value over being Swiss made.


Sorry, SLMK, I only slithered in into this sub-forum because of my Michele collection and stumbling into Watch Station in a convention location.

I own timepieces in various flavors, but Michele is a funny animal. They are addictive. Lots  of you wait for the DEAL and won't settle for anything less than that. I think that is a great way to live and shop.

I realize that three of my  Micheles could have paid for a really fine watch, like a Tag or an Omega or even a starter-Rolex.  I've sold my Rolexes because of the price of maintaining them. I wore one constantly for over 10 years. And, according to the jeweler who sold me my first Rolex, nothing keeps time like a Rolex. It doesn't -- it keeps Rolex time, LOL.

I'm out of here, ladies and gents. I do not chastise when a member repeats themselves. I shall not be chastised if I do the same.

Have a nice holiday weekend.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

Balto Bag Lady said:


> Sorry, SLMK, I only slithered in into this sub-forum because of my Michele collection and stumbling into Watch Station in a convention location.
> 
> I own timepieces in various flavors, but Michele is a funny animal. They are addictive. Lots  of you wait for the DEAL and won't settle for anything less than that. I think that is a great way to live and shop.
> 
> I realize that three of my  Micheles could have paid for a really fine watch, like a Tag or an Omega or even a starter-Rolex.  I've sold my Rolexes because of the price of maintaining them. I wore one constantly for over 10 years. And, according to the jeweler who sold me my first Rolex, nothing keeps time like a Rolex. It doesn't -- it keeps Rolex time, LOL.
> 
> I'm out of here, ladies and gents. I do not chastise when a member repeats themselves. I shall not be chastised if I do the same.
> 
> Have a nice holiday weekend.


I didn't know my response was chastising and if it was that was not my intention. My response was responding to what you posted and that's All, no malice. I have just begun research and there is a world out there beyond Michele (although I keep coming back bc it's my first love lol) and I think that's what Uhpharm was relaying just giving options, however, no need to speak for anyone we are all adults and have our varying opinions and feelings. I have enjoyed the information and your opinions and everyone else's. Have a good long weekend.


----------



## uhpharm01

Balto Bag Lady said:


> Sorry, SLMK, I only slithered in into this sub-forum because of my Michele collection and stumbling into Watch Station in a convention location.
> 
> I own timepieces in various flavors, but Michele is a funny animal. They are addictive. Lots  of you wait for the DEAL and won't settle for anything less than that. I think that is a great way to live and shop.
> 
> I realize that three of my  Micheles could have paid for a really fine watch, like a Tag or an Omega or even a starter-Rolex.  I've sold my Rolexes because of the price of maintaining them. I wore one constantly for over 10 years. And, according to the jeweler who sold me my first Rolex, nothing keeps time like a Rolex. It doesn't -- it keeps Rolex time, LOL.
> 
> I'm out of here, ladies and gents. I do not chastise when a member repeats themselves. I shall not be chastised if I do the same.
> 
> Have a nice holiday weekend.


 deleted post


----------



## Michelle1x

Hi ladies,
This weekend is Nordstrom rack clear the rack, an additional 25% off.
They have a Michele Deco II gold 18mm bracelet - retails for $700 - red tagged to $99, but then you get the additional 25% off so this bracelet is $74.98.  An incredible steal if anybody has a Deco II.
I had them run an inventory check for me and there are 3 stores that say they have one bracelet available.  Msg me if you want the store list.
I think its this bracelet - http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...ew_pdpzb&RecProdZonePos=recview-4#fn=spp=4111


----------



## cinnamonstick

Wow! I missed something?....All opinions are valued?

The Deco w rhinestones looks terrible. Can't be real? 

Good tip.on Nordstrom Rack Michele 1x. Too bad, yet again, a 45 min drive for me to scope the stock. Same w Fossil and double for WS!  Maybe this is a blessing in disguise.  

I will give an update on the FossIL outlet "near" me tomorrow. Maybe mute phone and take some pics. They never have a ton when I go. 15? Not like the Watch Station!


----------



## cinnamonstick

Michele1x. Watxh was nice in Ebay. I see it was sold. A buffed bracelet could be made to look new. Not sure of cost.


----------



## cinnamonstick

SamanthalovesMK
Good to hear about buffing.  Too bad. I will ask Fossil, but it seems Fossil is a far cry from watch station Outlet. I only have been to one watch station Outlet in my entire life. It totally crushed the Fossil outlet near me. Crushed.  (Did I say crushed!!!?).

I love reading everyone's two cents! It helps me decide on things AND helps me learn about new brands to consider. I am so "Michele locked" that I appreciate hearing about other competitive brands or better brands for slightly more. I enjoy learning and hearing opinions. Plus...I'm getting older. I don't want to be that chick with "Farrah Fawcett" hair that still thinks it is in style. (I think it kinda is actually). Reading posts helps me to learn about a variety of brands.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

cinnamonstick said:


> SamanthalovesMK
> Good to hear about buffing.  Too bad. I will ask Fossil, but it seems Fossil is a far cry from watch station Outlet. I only have been to one watch station Outlet in my entire life. It totally crushed the Fossil outlet near me. Crushed.  (Did I say crushed!!!?).
> 
> I love reading everyone's two cents! It helps me decide on things AND helps me learn about new brands to consider. I am so "Michele locked" that I appreciate hearing about other competitive brands or better brands for slightly more. I enjoy learning and hearing opinions. Plus...I'm getting older. I don't want to be that chick with "Farrah Fawcett" hair that still thinks it is in style. (I think it kinda is actually). Reading posts helps me to learn about a variety of brands.



I agree, yes everyones opinions are valued, definitely don't want anyone to feel otherwise.  I think everyone comes to hear about the deals that can be had and information about Michele watches . Yes I think I will speak with a manager about the buffing bc I saw a machine, I know I'm there alot so they are probably like , but I would love to have my silver non diamond bezel buffed, I would even pay. My fossil outlets only have MK and the such no burberry or Michele. Im tempted to drag my sister to Nordstrom Rack now.  I really am liking this new Michele wish it was MOP 

https://www.instagram.com/p/BJ28jqBgAqb/?taken-by=michelewatches


----------



## cinnamonstick

Yeppers! Saw that watch, love it (pics only). You actually saw a buffer at the store? Laugh out loud (voice text doesn't know shorthand). Lol! Humm...seems odd. I was thinking maybe it's just to buff items that they want to put out for sale that have slight scratches, but that doesn't make sense....My Fossil has Michelle but I'm not sure on other brands since I'm pretty focused on just the Michele. I made a bunch of phone calls to some fossil Outlets though, and it seems the majority do not carry Michele . Sigh. It's a tough life!  I do know my fossil sizes bracelets for free. I didn't know they did that.  Tip was read here. I paid $20 for some local jeweler to size a band last year.  I suppose I could have bought a sizer or myself for that price.

BTW....Agree MOP


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

cinnamonstick said:


> Yeppers! Saw that watch, love it (pics only). You actually saw a buffer at the store? Laugh out loud (voice text doesn't know shorthand). Lol! Humm...seems odd. I was thinking maybe it's just to buff items that they want to put out for sale that have slight scratches, but that doesn't make sense....My Fossil has Michelle but I'm not sure on other brands since I'm pretty focused on just the Michele. I made a bunch of phone calls to some fossil Outlets though, and it seems the majority do not carry Michele . Sigh. It's a tough life!  I do know my fossil sizes bracelets for free. I didn't know they did that.  Tip was read here. I paid $20 for some local jeweler to size a band last year.  I suppose I could have bought a sizer or myself for that price.
> 
> BTW....Agree MOP


LMBO I saw some machine I was hoping it was a buffing machine bc one of the ladies on here said they buff. I just didn't want to be too forward and ask, they already are very nice to me and call me sometimes when new stock arrives don't want to push the limit.....Yes that watch is feminine but kind of sporty if that makes sense, I really like that watch, I want to see it in person, I will contact Neimans to see if they have it so I can run over on lunch and see it. Bloomies is having a decent sale as well, maybe not as good as Watch station but its one of the best I have seen from them.


----------



## Michelle1x

SamanthalovesMK said:


> I agree, yes everyones opinions are valued, definitely don't want anyone to feel otherwise.  I think everyone comes to hear about the deals that can be had and information about Michele watches . Yes I think I will speak with a manager about the buffing bc I saw a machine, I know I'm there alot so they are probably like , but I would love to have my silver non diamond bezel buffed, I would even pay. My fossil outlets only have MK and the such no burberry or Michele. Im tempted to drag my sister to Nordstrom Rack now.  I really am liking this new Michele wish it was MOP
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BJ28jqBgAqb/?taken-by=michelewatches



There is very little Michele at the Nordstrom Rack around me so you might want to call them and ask what they have before you drive a long distance (unless you want to see other things besides Michele there).  Most of NR Michele is white tag so not eligible for the additional 25% off.  My racks have jellies and sometimes a serein - I've never seen a urban mini or urban diamond at my rack- so no really exciting watches.
Today they just happened to have that bracelet- it must have come from the full line store, but it is a specialty item since it is deco II.  Still you can't get gold bracelets for under $100 anywhere.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

Michelle1x said:


> There is very little Michele at the Nordstrom Rack around me so you might want to call them and ask what they have before you drive a long distance (unless you want to see other things besides Michele there).  Most of NR Michele is white tag so not eligible for the additional 25% off.  My racks have jellies and sometimes a serein - I've never seen a urban mini or urban diamond at my rack- so no really exciting watches.
> Today they just happened to have that bracelet- it must have come from the full line store, but it is a specialty item since it is deco II.  Still you can't get gold bracelets for under $100 anywhere.


Thanks, you are right. Honestly every time I go they have like 3 and Im dissapointed bc its not close 45 mins. I really don't have much luck outside of watch station, unless we are talking bracelets then department stores are good resources. I will call when they open tomorrow to get them before it gets busy.


----------



## staceyjan

SamanthalovesMK said:


> Balto-yes I stated that in a prior post, I spoke about movement above.
> 
> Michele is compared to tag, and movado in many other forums, the more you research these brands the more you know Michele, Movado, and tag are considered mid luxury, although Michele has a Swiss movement vs Swiss made, it does have the high fashion aspect that many women value over being Swiss made.


Yes, this is me!


----------



## Michelle1x

Does anybody know if the deco II bracelets fit the DECO MODERNE II watches?
http://www.michele.com/webapp/wcs/s...talogId=10051&productId=22115199&identifier2=

Probably not- this is the kind of differentiation on bracelets that makes me mad with michele, assuming they are different.  Both deco II and deco II moderne are 18mm, bracelets look pretty much the same and no difference in the way they fit the watch.


----------



## cinnamonstick

You ate KIDDING me! What other bracelets are compatible w other heads?  Michele is "firm" about bracelets not being interchangeable. I need this info lol


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

Michelle1x said:


> Does anybody know if the deco II bracelets fit the DECO MODERNE II watches?
> http://www.michele.com/webapp/wcs/s...talogId=10051&productId=22115199&identifier2=
> 
> Probably not- this is the kind of differentiation on bracelets that makes me mad with michele, assuming they are different.  Both deco II and deco II moderne are 18mm, bracelets look pretty much the same and no difference in the way they fit the watch.


No it doesn't. I thought the same bc they look so similiar but we tried it at the store a while back and it didn't line up properly, its like Michele has the openings in different spots depending on the watch, if that makes sense.


----------



## cinnamonstick

Fossil outlet today....having a 50% plus 20%.

Please see next post....OT but I HAVE to know!


----------



## cinnamonstick

Soooooooo I'm leaving the outlets and this cherry red Lamborghini pulls up. $237,000 base price (if 2015). Gloves and all as he waved me around. 

I have to know what type of watch he has on, LMAO....who can tell?


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

cinnamonstick said:


> Soooooooo I'm leaving the outlets and this cherry red Lamborghini pulls up. $237,000 base price (if 2015). Gloves and all as he waved me around.
> 
> I have to know what type of watch he has on, LMAO....who can tell?


You are funny Cinnamonstick! Looks like a omega, lol I do this allll the time, always watch stalking


----------



## cinnamonstick

Lol.. I was taking a pic of this car and after I arrived home, I noticed the fancy gloves.  Then I became curious on the watch. That is one $$ car. Just saying, bet he didn't pull out a coupon at the store as I did!
Omega. I may need one of these  oh, and the car


----------



## cinnamonstick

SamanthalovesMK said:


> No it doesn't. I thought the same bc they look so similiar but we tried it at the store a while back and it didn't line up properly, its like Michele has the openings in different spots depending on the watch, if that makes sense.



Does make sense. The 18mm CSX won't fit the 18mm Serine bc the pin holes don't line up. Otherwise looks as if could fit


----------



## uhpharm01

cinnamonstick said:


> Soooooooo I'm leaving the outlets and this cherry red Lamborghini pulls up. $237,000 base price (if 2015). Gloves and all as he waved me around.
> 
> I have to know what type of watch he has on, LMAO....who can tell?


A Rolex?!


----------



## uhpharm01

SamanthalovesMK said:


> You are funny Cinnamonstick! Looks like a omega, lol I do this allll the time, always watch stalking


I thought that I was the only that does this! LOL!


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

uhpharm01 said:


> A Rolex?!


You are probably right bc you know your watches


----------



## uhpharm01

SamanthalovesMK said:


> You are probably right bc you know your watches


----------



## Michelle1x

cinnamonstick said:


> Soooooooo I'm leaving the outlets and this cherry red Lamborghini pulls up. $237,000 base price (if 2015). Gloves and all as he waved me around.
> 
> I have to know what type of watch he has on, LMAO....who can tell?



Pretty sure its a Michele Serein.. right? 



cinnamonstick said:


> Fossil outlet today....having a 50% plus 20%.
> 
> Please see next post....OT but I HAVE to know!



So, you have all those Michele watches at the Fossil outlet?  Very interesting because here, Fossil has no michele's.
It looks like that mini urban (non-diamond) is a refurb with the yellow ticket, right?
In the first picture (the same one with the mini urban)- what is that black mosaic on the right?


----------



## staceyjan

cinnamonstick said:


> Lol.. I was taking a pic of this car and after I arrived home, I noticed the fancy gloves.  Then I became curious on the watch. That is one $$ car. Just saying, bet he didn't pull out a coupon at the store as I did!
> Omega. I may need one of these  oh, and the car


So funny!


----------



## cinnamonstick

Michele1x, yes, the nearest Fossil outlet has some Micheles. The SA shared "they are not getting a lot of Mcheles in anymore". To me, the stock looks as it always does when I go 3x a year (or less, lol). BTW, WS blows away Fossil stock.
The other fossil near (45 mins north) does NOT carry Micheles and there is not a WS outlet near that Fossil outler either. Hum. I called a few Fossil stores and most said they do not carry Michele and suggested I "call the WS located near them". Located often in same outlet center.

Oh, I didn't even see the yellow ticket....lol. good eye! Black and white CSX mosaic. $730 or so. I prices the white one.
----
Question. I looked at my old receipts from 2014 for my CSX. Sale was 50% plus 40%. It was discussed  Michele *now* doesn't run as great of sales as before. Yesterday the Fossil lady was talking to a coworker and said something about a "flash sale" on Friday. I'm sure this was, at best, 50%....and a flash of 25% (?). I have seen "no sales" but 50% off. The in store sale yesterday at Fossil was 50%/20%.

How often does Michele run a sale that is 50% /25% PLUS 25% or 30% etc. Like a double bonus sale (coupon)? Ever? Holidays? I'm trying to determine in the future if I want another watch to know that 50 + 25 is generally as good as it will get. Or if I can catch a super-sale?

Thanks for any help. Too bad they stopped the 50% /40%.


----------



## Michelle1x

cinnamonstick said:


> Michele1x, yes, the nearest Fossil outlet has some Micheles. The SA shared "they are not getting a lot of Mcheles in anymore". To me, the stock looks as it always does when I go 3x a year (or less, lol). BTW, WS blows away Fossil stock.
> The other fossil near (45 mins north) does NOT carry Micheles and there is not a WS outlet near that Fossil outler either. Hum. I called a few Fossil stores and most said they do not carry Michele and suggested I "call the WS located near them". Located often in same outlet center.
> 
> Oh, I didn't even see the yellow ticket....lol. good eye! Black and white CSX mosaic. $730 or so. I prices the white one.
> ----
> Question. I looked at my old receipts from 2014 for my CSX. Sale was 50% plus 40%. It was discussed  Michele *now* doesn't run as great of sales as before. Yesterday the Fossil lady was talking to a coworker and said something about a "flash sale" on Friday. I'm sure this was, at best, 50%....and a flash of 25% (?). I have seen "no sales" but 50% off. The in store sale yesterday at Fossil was 50%/20%.
> 
> How often does Michele run a sale that is 50% /25% PLUS 25% or 30% etc. Like a double bonus sale (coupon)? Ever? Holidays? I'm trying to determine in the future if I want another watch to know that 50 + 25 is generally as good as it will get. Or if I can catch a super-sale?
> 
> Thanks for any help. Too bad they stopped the 50% /40%.



I don't ever remember a 50%/40% sale.  What I recall from last black friday was 40%/30%.  And I've never heard of an additional % off on top of a 50/40 or 40/30.

But the difference was that the limited edition watches where not discounted from list price, then.  They came in discounted.   Like the Urban (full size)- if you could find a limited edition, they were $1599 white tagged (retail was $3299).  Then you got the 40%/30% off the $1599 white tag, so you could get lots of watches for under $700.  Whereas today they go off the list price, the lowest you can get watches for is closer to $1K for the expensive ones.

The refurb prices stayed the same as before.  They are still $799 so if you can find any of those, you can get a watch for the $300s.

So those CSX mosaics were $1995 - 50/25 then?  Yes thats about $750.  Probably as good as it gets for those unless you can get a refurb, now.  Because 50/25 is better than 40/30.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

Michelle1x said:


> I don't ever remember a 50%/40% sale.  What I recall from last black friday was 40%/30%.
> 
> But the difference was that the limited edition watches where not discounted from list price, then.  They came in discounted.   Like the Urban (full size)- if you could find a limited edition, they were $1599 white tagged (retail was $3299).  Then you got the 40%/30% off the $1599 white tag, so you could get lots of watches for under $700.  Whereas today they go off the list price, the lowest you can get watches for is closer to $1K for the expensive ones.
> 
> The refurb prices stayed the same as before.  They are still $799 so if you can find any of those, you can get a watch for the $300s.
> 
> So those CSX mosaics were $1995 - 50/25 then?  Yes thats about $750.  Probably as good as it gets for those unless you can get a refurb, now.  Because 50/25 is better than 40/30.


Are you serious, I don't remember it being that good for me, maybe it's the watch I was looking at or timeframe. I remember like 30% off list price then 40/30, one time 50/30, man you should have got that Urban then, that is a phenomenal price......


----------



## cinnamonstick

Thanks Michele1x. I took another look at.my old CSX receipt. Beats me. Not a big deal. No need to give it much thought. I was just looking to know "what the best is I can expect 90% of the time". 

Here is my black Mosaic 2014 receipt. No clue what the 40% off is AND the starting price is $899. The list it is $1995. Who knows what happed. I like the bottom line tho!!!. 

And yes, the two CSX mosaics at FossIL yesterday were $1995, 50% off then 20%....came to $7something.


----------



## Michelle1x

SamanthalovesMK said:


> Are you serious, I don't remember it being that good for me, maybe it's the watch I was looking at or timeframe. I remember like 30% off list price then 40/30, one time 50/30, man you should have got that Urban then, that is a phenomenal price......



I did buy that urban.  It was the pink one.  I love that watch, I can see the time easily, thats why I want another more neutral urban.  The pink urban was a limited edition.  The other limited editions you could get back then were the art of deco and some others.

I don't know if the other (non LE) watches were cheap, then.  It seems like everything was cheaper.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

Michelle1x said:


> I did buy that urban.  It was the pink one.  I love that watch, I can see the time easily, thats why I want another more neutral urban.  The pink urban was a limited edition.  The other limited editions you could get back then were the art of deco and some others.
> 
> I don't know if the other (non LE) watches were cheap, then.  It seems like everything was cheaper.


Oh got ya. Well I'm glad you got atleast one, we all didn't know they would significantly increase the prices like that. I love the pink Urban a few of you ladies have, hopefully a refurb one will pop up again if you don't mind refurbs


----------



## Michelle1x

cinnamonstick said:


> Thanks Michele1x. I took another look at.my old CSX receipt. Beats me. Not a big deal. No need to give it much thought. I was just looking to know "what the best is I can expect 90% of the time".
> 
> Here is my black Mosaic 2014 receipt. No clue what the 40% off is AND the starting price is $899. The list it is $1995. Who knows what happed. I like the bottom line tho!!!.
> 
> And yes, the two CSX mosaics at FossIL yesterday were $1995, 50% off then 20%....came to $7something.



yes that receipt is exactly what I remember from 2014-2015.  The blowout sales they had THEN, were any additional off.  Back then, you had discounted list prices and then 40-50% off.  And on holidays, an additional 20-30%.  Lots of watches were $500 at WS, then.  And the expensive ones like the urban or some deco moderne's were $700.

These deals were watch case only - the bracelets then were the same as today IIRC.


----------



## cinnamonstick

Costco today...not good.prices IMO. The Caber is pretty. Hefty tag price!?! If I didn't just get a white round CSX.....I know the outlet price would be much less! All of these seem overpriced to me. Guess I have been shopping at outlets too long lol


----------



## cinnamonstick

Quick search.  I'm just saying. Boo Costco on thr Michele prices. Seller has good feedback. MUCH better price....


----------



## Michelle1x

If anybody wants a tahitian jelly bean zebra, this comes out to about $125 - with their 15% off special (15TODAY)

https://jet.com/product/Michele-Wom...ite-Rubber-W/40fa95495c32451697469bdd230f4804


----------



## Michelle1x

SamanthalovesMK said:


> Oh got ya. Well I'm glad you got atleast one, we all didn't know they would significantly increase the prices like that. I love the pink Urban a few of you ladies have, hopefully a refurb one will pop up again if you don't mind refurbs



The pink urban is not as versatile as the other pink watches like the deco.  It is so big, the pink is pretty obvious.  For me it doesn't work with Navy or Green.  I also bought a dress at the Nordstrom anniv sale (Armani- color is sort of violet)- and I don't like the watch with that either.  Just something to be aware of.  With black, the pink urban is beautiful.

Other watches with colorful MOP doesn't matter because they are smaller.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

Michelle1x said:


> The pink urban is not as versatile as the other pink watches like the deco.  It is so big, the pink is pretty obvious.  For me it doesn't work with Navy or Green.  I also bought a dress at the Nordstrom anniv sale (Armani- color is sort of violet)- and I don't like the watch with that either.  Just something to be aware of.  With black, the pink urban is beautiful.
> 
> Other watches with colorful MOP doesn't matter because they are smaller.


Makes sense. My lavender deco and serein wouldn't normally go with everything but it's almost as if it just looks like mop so that's why it works, vs urban that is not mop. My new dark purple serein will be harder to match but I wear alot of neutral, purple colors so again it will mostly work. I always wanted the urban with diamond dial and bezel I never got it bc it isn't mop, but that shape and the way it sits on the wrist is the best!


----------



## uhpharm01

cinnamonstick said:


> Costco today...not good.prices IMO. The Caber is pretty. Hefty tag price!?! If I didn't just get a white round CSX.....I know the outlet price would be much less! All of these seem overpriced to me. Guess I have been shopping at outlets too long lol


Wow. Nice photos. I've never seen the rose gold deco watch.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

Michelle1x said:


> The pink urban is not as versatile as the other pink watches like the deco.  It is so big, the pink is pretty obvious.  For me it doesn't work with Navy or Green.  I also bought a dress at the Nordstrom anniv sale (Armani- color is sort of violet)- and I don't like the watch with that either.  Just something to be aware of.  With black, the pink urban is beautiful.
> 
> Other watches with colorful MOP doesn't matter because they are smaller.


Oh my I was browsing online and saw the 20mm urban pink dial it IS mop that is really beautiful, but I see what you mean if it looks like the pictures online, the mop is very pink


----------



## cinnamonstick

uhpharm01 said:


> Wow. Nice photos. I've never seen the rose gold deco watch.


TY  I feel like a personal shopper. Too bad prices at Costco are $ IMHO. Rose gold Deco.  Not sure if hard to find, but I bet if u love, could pick it up for cheaper....don't start me on Rose....I am done shopping for 6 months to a year. It's true  usually one purchase every two years. I purchased two this month!


----------



## uhpharm01

cinnamonstick said:


> TY  I feel like a personal shopper. Too bad prices at Costco are $ IMHO. Rose gold Deco.  Not sure if hard to find, but I bet if u love, could pick it up for cheaper....don't start me on Rose....I am done shopping for 6 months to a year. It's true  usually one purchase every two years. I purchased two this month!


Lol.  Exactly you are a personal shopper. Lol. I'm not buying anymore Michele watches for awhile. I have three deco XLs watches that I'm very happy with. Rose gold doesn't look good in me. But yellow gold would look way better on me.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

uhpharm01 said:


> Lol.  Exactly you are a personal shopper. Lol. I'm not buying anymore Michele watches for awhile. I have three deco XLs watches that I'm very happy with. Rose gold doesn't look good in me. But yellow gold would look way better on me.


I'm with you ladies I'm on a ban seriously. I have enough watches to change for the workweek so I'm more than good at this point.


----------



## oranne

After admiring all of your lovely Michele watches, I picked up the Uptown the other day at Nordstrom Rack.  I had planned on getting a Deco, but then ran across this watch and as a bit of an impulse, picked it up.  I really like it, and will keep it if I don't see anything I like more before the return policy is up.  I wished I lived closer to a Watch Station because I am one of those shoppers who loves to look at everything before I purchase AND I love a good deal!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

oranne said:


> After admiring all of your lovely Michele watches, I picked up the Uptown the other day at Nordstrom Rack.  I had planned on getting a Deco, but then ran across this watch and as a bit of an impulse, picked it up.  I really like it, and will keep it if I don't see anything I like more before the return policy is up.  I wished I lived closer to a Watch Station because I am one of those shoppers who loves to look at everything before I purchase AND I love a good deal!


It's very lovely!! Congrats!!


----------



## Michelle1x

oranne said:


> After admiring all of your lovely Michele watches, I picked up the Uptown the other day at Nordstrom Rack.  I had planned on getting a Deco, but then ran across this watch and as a bit of an impulse, picked it up.  I really like it, and will keep it if I don't see anything I like more before the return policy is up.  I wished I lived closer to a Watch Station because I am one of those shoppers who loves to look at everything before I purchase AND I love a good deal!



was that a red tag for the clear the rack?  Michele isn't usually red tag.
Looks like one of the new modern technical designs - is it an 18mm band size?


----------



## oranne

Michelle1x said:


> was that a red tag for the clear the rack?  Michele isn't usually red tag.
> Looks like one of the new modern technical designs - is it an 18mm band size?



No, it wasn't on clearance.  It was reg. 1495.00 , priced at the Rack at 750.00.  Yes,  I believe the band size is 18mm.


----------



## cinnamonstick

Oranne....wow! Never saw that watch! Stunning! What a great find!!!!


----------



## cinnamonstick

Gossip....I am 99% sure the Cocoa mosaic (❤) I returned bc of thr MOP on the underside of the crystal was put back up for sale at Michele.com. I have no clue how hard it is to get to the back of the crystal to remove the small MOP. There is only ONE for sale....I say it is mine....Just saying. I will wait for the outlets. If the watch I was sent was "as should be" in perfect $2k condition Michele would have had my first ever full price sale at a point of severe weakness. Now, I have moved back to where I should br....to the outlets  See you Mr. Cocoa at the outlets on day  You handsome devil

So.....saw a sneak peak for the new fall collection on Instsgram. Small tease. The Belmore looks nice. It was a fast video of a Trunk Show tonight (I think). I took two screen shots. Most of the new designs are on Michele.com but they look much better in the video (sparkles). I like the new looks! Very different. Not sure if for ME, but cheers for a twist.

I Spy.....first pic all the way to the left a stainless "rainbow" mosaic like the rose that is put now (last pic rose)??? I think so.....


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

oranne said:


> After admiring all of your lovely Michele watches, I picked up the Uptown the other day at Nordstrom Rack.  I had planned on getting a Deco, but then ran across this watch and as a bit of an impulse, picked it up.  I really like it, and will keep it if I don't see anything I like more before the return policy is up.  I wished I lived closer to a Watch Station because I am one of those shoppers who loves to look at everything before I purchase AND I love a good deal!


So pretty! This was my second Michele, I love how it's sporty yet feminine, this is a beautiful style!


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

cinnamonstick said:


> Gossip....I am 99% sure the Cocoa mosaic (❤) I returned bc of thr MOP on the underside of the crystal was put back up for sale at Michele.com. I have no clue how hard it is to get to the back of the crystal. Prob easy. Just saying. I will wait for the outlets. If the watch I was sent eas "as should be" Michele would have had my first ever full price sale. Now, I have moved on back to the outlets  See you Mr Cocoa at the outlets on day
> 
> So.....saw a sneak peak for the new collection on Instsgram. Small. The Belmore looks nice. It eas a fast video of a Trunk Show tonight (I think). I took two screen shots. Most of the new designs ate on michele.com but they look way better in the video (sparkles). I like the new looks. Very different. Not sure if for ME but cheers for a twist.
> 
> I Spy.....first pic all the way to the left a stainless "rainbow" mosaic like the rose that is put now (last pic rose)??? I think so.....


I feel like they have a Japanese feel to them (ones to the left) very beautiful!


----------



## cinnamonstick

Better to see sparkles in action 
https://www.instagram.com/p/BKBbEYIAgkK/


----------



## oranne

Thanks WillstarveforLV, Cinnamonstick, and SamanthalovesMK!!!


----------



## Michelle1x

cinnamonstick said:


> Gossip....I am 99% sure the Cocoa mosaic (❤) I returned bc of thr MOP on the underside of the crystal was put back up for sale at Michele.com. I have no clue how hard it is to get to the back of the crystal to remove the small MOP. There is only ONE for sale....I say it is mine....Just saying. I will wait for the outlets. If the watch I was sent was "as should be" in perfect $2k condition Michele would have had my first ever full price sale at a point of severe weakness. Now, I have moved back to where I should br....to the outlets  See you Mr. Cocoa at the outlets on day  You handsome devil
> 
> So.....saw a sneak peak for the new fall collection on Instsgram. Small tease. The Belmore looks nice. It was a fast video of a Trunk Show tonight (I think). I took two screen shots. Most of the new designs are on Michele.com but they look much better in the video (sparkles). I like the new looks! Very different. Not sure if for ME, but cheers for a twist.
> 
> I Spy.....first pic all the way to the left a stainless "rainbow" mosaic like the rose that is put now (last pic rose)??? I think so.....




Hmm- I can see why you would think that your cocoa mosaic is being resold on the site because they only have one.  But my experience is they send *any* sort of defective return, and maybe any return to the refurbished pile to sell at Watchstation.  I wish we could order it to see if its yours or not.

I like all those new watch shapes and colors but I'd like to see more diamond bezels


----------



## oranne

So, I was noticing as I was looking closely at the new Uptown watch I just purchased, that there are some slight variations from the majority of this style that I find online and the one I bought.  For one, the name Michele is not on the face underneath the logo at 12 o'clock.  Also, "Diamond" and "Chronograph" are also not on the face of the watch.  
Here are the two variations.  Is this normal with Michele watches to have these slight differences?


----------



## cinnamonstick

Oranne,  I can only share some Decos have slight variations bc that style has been around for years. IE some older Decos have the date a bit to the left near the 4 o'clock vs standard 6 o'clock.  None of my Michele watches (two Deco one CSX) have the Michele written on the underlip (glad!). Unfortunatly,  I am 99% sure my new one coming in the mail.from outlets does have the Michele on the underlip. 2014 CSX watch.  I hope more can chime in. Sure it is authentic from NR. LOVE IT!
GL

Updated. Did a quick Uptown search. All look like yours!


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

oranne said:


> So, I was noticing as I was looking closely at the new Uptown watch I just purchased, that there are some slight variations from the majority of this style that I find online and the one I bought.  For one, the name Michele is not on the face underneath the logo at 12 o'clock.  Also, "Diamond" and "Chronograph" are also not on the face of the watch.
> Here are the two variations.  Is this normal with Michele watches to have these slight differences?


Good eye. I'm in agreement with Cinnamonstick, the uptown is the one you show on your wrist mine looked exactly like that and I purchased from watch station (authorized Michele reseller)


----------



## StylishMD

Rue LaLa has Michele watches on sale now!!


----------



## cinnamonstick

StylishMD im officially broke!  Can't shop but will peak!

Ok, sooooooo, question. I was removing my CSX bracelet and the little metal tab on the underside broke off (attached to the pin to pull it in for on/off). Do not even know where it is. I switched my bands a few times last week. Figures. I never switch bands. 

So this is my SECOND Michele bracelet that has btoken at the pin. My other the tabs were intact but the pin could slip the entire way off the watch. Still usable.  That was actually a better break than this one. Need to use a small watch pin removal tool to push the other side of the pin in to take this band on and off.

I own three Michele watches and TWO of my bracelets broke at the pins? And I never switch bands/bracelets. Anybody else have this happen?

I do not clean the bracelets often. Maybe it is from build up then when I do go to remove the band?? IDK. This bothers me.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

cinnamonstick said:


> StylishMD im officially broke!  Can't shop but will peak!
> 
> Ok, sooooooo, question. I was removing my CSX bracelet and the little metal tab on the underside broke off (attached to the pin to pull it in for on/off). Do not even know where it is. I switched my bands a few times last week. Figures. I never switch bands.
> 
> So this is my SECOND Michele bracelet that has btoken at the pin. My other the tabs were intact but the pin could slip the entire way off the watch. Still usable.  That was actually a better break than this one. Need to use a small watch pin removal tool to push the other side of the pin in to take this band on and off.
> 
> I own three Michele watches and TWO of my bracelets broke at the pins? And I never switch bands/bracelets. Anybody else have this happen?
> 
> I do not clean the bracelets often. Maybe it is from build up then when I do go to remove the band?? IDK. This bothers me.


Sorry to hear this. I saw someone post this complaint on the Michele instagram and they advised the person to call customer service, I'm sure they replaced it or fixed it at no charge. Have you had it over 2 years?


----------



## cinnamonstick

Oh maybe? 
I checked lots of various receipts.  Bought CSX head Philly 9/1/2014. Ironic. Didn't buy bracelet there at the time (head only). Can't find bracelet recepit. No clue where I picked it up. Michele Wull need a recepit I assume. It may have not been at WS outlet or Fossil outlet.


----------



## CarbonCopy

cinnamonstick said:


> Exactly and AMEN. No way for the price. I think it was actually $2,200. I asked if I could get a discount bc it was "damaged" and the gentleman on the phone said no, but could get it repaired free. No way again!  Are you kidding me remove the crystal and start tinkering with the watch? Lol! Nope.
> 
> I will wait for it to arrive at the outlets or some sale. Funny, I bought 16mm strap last night on Ebay. Oops. The head was also smaller than I expected. Lovely watch. More due in October if anybody has there eye on it  I have a band I can sell ya! Lol!
> 
> Onward with the shopping...... *sigh*. Bummer.



I have this watch (and WOW, is it stunning) and I got it from a local jeweler for $1250.  I was willing to pay full price for it because I wanted it so much, but going through the jeweler was much, much cheaper.  I paid all cash though.


----------



## Michelle1x

Question for thread about mother of pearl (MOP).
Are these 3 watches MOP?  The first 2 are ebay, the last one is mine.  The colors seem too "flat" to be MOP, no sheen etc.


----------



## dcguccigirl

Michelle1x said:


> Question for thread about mother of pearl (MOP).
> Are these 3 watches MOP?  The first 2 are ebay, the last one is mine.  The colors seem too "flat" to be MOP, no sheen etc.



The blush should be and the bottom Deco looks like MOP. The middle looks like a XLDeco and on my only the chrono dials are MOP.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

cinnamonstick said:


> Oh maybe?
> I checked lots of various receipts.  Bought CSX head Philly 9/1/2014. Ironic. Didn't buy bracelet there at the time (head only). Can't find bracelet recepit. No clue where I picked it up. Michele Wull need a recepit I assume. It may have not been at WS outlet or Fossil outlet.


Any luck with this?


----------



## dcguccigirl

Michelle1x said:


> I don't ever remember a 50%/40% sale.  What I recall from last black friday was 40%/30%.  And I've never heard of an additional % off on top of a 50/40 or 40/30.
> 
> But the difference was that the limited edition watches where not discounted from list price, then.  They came in discounted.   Like the Urban (full size)- if you could find a limited edition, they were $1599 white tagged (retail was $3299).  Then you got the 40%/30% off the $1599 white tag, so you could get lots of watches for under $700.  Whereas today they go off the list price, the lowest you can get watches for is closer to $1K for the expensive ones.
> 
> The refurb prices stayed the same as before.  They are still $799 so if you can find any of those, you can get a watch for the $300s.
> 
> So those CSX mosaics were $1995 - 50/25 then?  Yes thats about $750.  Probably as good as it gets for those unless you can get a refurb, now.  Because 50/25 is better than 40/30.



The new pricing at WS sucks......refurbished is the best way to go if you can some!  The Fossil in Leesburg VA used to get a lot of refurbs but the WS is getting way more Michele's. I think because the SA get such a good discount, they see the refurbs first and grab them up!  Also some of the outlets have call lists for their frequent customers and they snitch the refurbs up and sell them on eBay!  I brought a blue MOP pave diamond Deco for $700 and it was a refurb and I know it was way cheaper it I had to have it!


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

dcguccigirl said:


> The new pricing at WS sucks......refurbished is the best way to go if you can some!  The Fossil in Leesburg VA used to get a lot of refurbs but the WS is getting way more Michele's. I think because the SA get such a good discount, they see the refurbs first and grab them up!  Also some of the outlets have call lists for their frequent customers and they snitch the refurbs up and sell them on eBay!  I brought a blue MOP pave diamond Deco for $700 and it was a refurb and I know it was way cheaper it I had to have it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3465218


That is gorgeous! So the regular deco bracelet fits hmmmm that's good to know!


----------



## dcguccigirl

SamanthalovesMK said:


> That is gorgeous! So the regular deco bracelet fits hmmmm that's good to know!



Yep!  Did you get the diamond deco bracelet too or the 3 bar bracelet?


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

dcguccigirl said:


> Yep!  Did you get the diamond deco bracelet too or the 3 bar bracelet?


I have both now smh. I just ordered the diamond deco 3 bar got it last week, it was not as impressive as I imagined but I got a really good deal on it. Now I need to sell the 3 bar bc no need to have two. $700 is good for that deco,bc that is a very expensive one, love it!


----------



## VegasCyn

dcguccigirl said:


> The new pricing at WS sucks......refurbished is the best way to go if you can some!  The Fossil in Leesburg VA used to get a lot of refurbs but the WS is getting way more Michele's. I think because the SA get such a good discount, they see the refurbs first and grab them up!  Also some of the outlets have call lists for their frequent customers and they snitch the refurbs up and sell them on eBay!  I brought a blue MOP pave diamond Deco for $700 and it was a refurb and I know it was way cheaper it I had to have it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3465218


Very nice! Love it stacked with the bracelets.


----------



## dcguccigirl

VegasCyn said:


> Very nice! Love it stacked with the bracelets.



Thnx!


----------



## Michelle1x

dcguccigirl said:


> The new pricing at WS sucks......refurbished is the best way to go if you can some!  The Fossil in Leesburg VA used to get a lot of refurbs but the WS is getting way more Michele's. I think because the SA get such a good discount, they see the refurbs first and grab them up!  Also some of the outlets have call lists for their frequent customers and they snitch the refurbs up and sell them on eBay!  I brought a blue MOP pave diamond Deco for $700 and it was a refurb and I know it was way cheaper it I had to have it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3465218



Wow- another one I have never seen.  Really beautiful and versatile with the blue!
Some of those square face watches are actually Deco II, its great that one takes the standard deco bracelets.


----------



## dcguccigirl

Michelle1x said:


> Wow- another one I have never seen.  Really beautiful and versatile with the blue!
> Some of those square face watches are actually Deco II, its great that one takes the standard deco bracelets.



Thanks!


----------



## staceyjan

dcguccigirl said:


> The new pricing at WS sucks......refurbished is the best way to go if you can some!  The Fossil in Leesburg VA used to get a lot of refurbs but the WS is getting way more Michele's. I think because the SA get such a good discount, they see the refurbs first and grab them up!  Also some of the outlets have call lists for their frequent customers and they snitch the refurbs up and sell them on eBay!  I brought a blue MOP pave diamond Deco for $700 and it was a refurb and I know it was way cheaper it I had to have it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3465218


Love the entire look and the diamond bracelet, too!  The blue in the cuff really brings out the face of the watch.


----------



## dcguccigirl

staceyjan said:


> Love the entire look and the diamond bracelet, too!  The blue in the cuff really brings out the face of the watch.



Thank You!  Don't know if I would be bold enough to really wear all of them together, I was just trying them on to see how it looked!  I wore the bracelets on the right wrist...thought it might have been too much.


----------



## VegasCyn

dcguccigirl said:


> Thank You!  Don't know if I would be bold enough to really wear all of them together, I was just trying them on to see how it looked!  I wore the bracelets on the right wrist...thought it might have been too much.


Be careful if you do decide to wear them all together, you don't want the bracelets to scratch the watch. I still like the look, though.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

dcguccigirl said:


> Thank You!  Don't know if I would be bold enough to really wear all of them together, I was just trying them on to see how it looked!  I wore the bracelets on the right wrist...thought it might have been too much.


 OMG - you need to wear them all together like that - that is one great stack!!


----------



## uhpharm01

Has anyone seen this new watch yet? I noticed that the bracelet goes all the way up to the watch face.


----------



## uhpharm01

Here's another version


----------



## Michelle1x

Hi Ladies, I received my deco II bracelet from Nordstrom rack today.
The red tag price is $99.97 ($600-$700 retail) - and I got it during clear the rack for additional 25% off.   
If anybody wants one, you can have them lookup the UPC# in store and do a charge send.  They told me they just received these at Rack so maybe others will show up.  They charge $7.95 to ship.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

uhpharm01 said:


> View attachment 3465934
> 
> Has anyone seen this new watch yet? I noticed that the bracelet goes all the way up to the watch face.


Hi Uhpharm, I saw this one at Neiman's last week. I really like the one row of diamonds although they are not huge. I really like this watch and good thing its new since I'm on a ban. I compared it to the David yurman with diamonds and there wasn't a big difference in the sparkly of the diamonds, but that may be the lighting in the jewelry section, anyway I really like the feminine yet sporty feel.


----------



## cinnamonstick

A 


SamanthalovesMK said:


> Any luck with this?


A little life (car) crisis snuck up. Totally forgot to follow up. I hope to call and talk to a rep....will put on my calendar alarm. Lol! Thanks for reminder and asking


----------



## cinnamonstick

Michelle1x said:


> Wow- another one I have never seen.  Really beautiful and versatile with the blue!
> Some of those square face watches are actually Deco II, its great that one takes the standard deco bracelets.



I didn't know Deco II takes the 18mm band also! Yay...like I'm going to buy a new watch any time soon lol


----------



## cinnamonstick

Michelle1x said:


> Hi Ladies, I received my deco II bracelet from Nordstrom rack today.
> The red tag price is $99.97 ($600-$700 retail) - and I got it during clear the rack for additional 25% off.
> If anybody wants one, you can have them lookup the UPC# in store and do a charge send.  They told me they just received these at Rack so maybe others will show up.  They charge $7.95 to ship.
> 
> View attachment 3466657
> View attachment 3466658
> View attachment 3466659


Holy smoke! Wish I needed one! Excellent price!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## uhpharm01

SamanthalovesMK said:


> Hi Uhpharm, I saw this one at Neiman's last week. I really like the one row of diamonds although they are not huge. I really like this watch and good thing its new since I'm on a ban. I compared it to the David yurman with diamonds and there wasn't a big difference in the sparkly of the diamonds, but that may be the lighting in the jewelry section, anyway I really like the feminine yet sporty feel.


Hi SamanthalovesMK,

Thanks for the follow up. I think the lighting at the jewelry helps out a little too. Just my two cents.


----------



## s@r@hj@ne

Finally able to post after stalking this thread forever. My first Michele (I hope). I'm a bit worried because I bought second hand. I went for the Metro Watch Co. on eBay that others on this thread recommended. But I fell in love with the CSX after seeing so many here and didn't realize it was discontinued at first.  I'm slightly nervous in case it's not real, crossing my fingers that when I go for maintenance no one notices anything. Either way it's beautiful and I can't wait to wear it. I'm going to get the SS bracelet that's on sale from the Michele website. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




ETA: not asking for authentication. I know that's a different thread.


----------



## dcguccigirl

s@r@hj@ne said:


> Finally able to post after stalking this thread forever. My first Michele (I hope). I'm a bit worried because I bought second hand. I went for the Metro Watch Co. on eBay that others on this thread recommended. But I fell in love with the CSX after seeing so many here and didn't realize it was discontinued at first.  I'm slightly nervous in case it's not real, crossing my fingers that when I go for maintenance no one notices anything. Either way it's beautiful and I can't wait to wear it. I'm going to get the SS bracelet that's on sale from the Michele website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3473566
> 
> 
> ETA: not asking for authentication. I know that's a different thread.



Very Nice and Congrats!  I have purchased pre-loved watches, nothing wrong with that!  I have purchased from Metrowatch Co before but haven't been able to find them on eBay. If it's the same company, they are associated with Fossil and Michele....I know they do their repairs.


----------



## s@r@hj@ne

I'm laughing at myself because not only am I new to Michele but I've never bought anything on eBay either and I realized I did not buy from Metrowatch as I thought I did. Oh well, the watch is beautiful and I may have gotten lucky.


----------



## uhpharm01

Michele Deco 18 two tone bracelet strap is on sale at Nordstrom  for 25% off. 
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michele...wed_realtime&recs_referringPageType=item_page


----------



## baghorr

Are we allowed to post sale pics here!?


----------



## staceyjan

I'm on the list at Jersey Gardens WS to receive updates and they called today to say that they have a serine and another head.  I was so busy at work I couldn't ask for any details. But, if you looking for something, I would call and check.


----------



## staceyjan

I may be Going to pass by the watch store at Woodbury this Sun. If anyone is looking for anything, let me know.  Since I do not need anything I rather look for someone else.


----------



## staceyjan

Deco large w diamond bezel and silver band refurb st Woodbury for $420.


----------



## lucianar

Loving my orchid band I got on sale on the Michele website I'll post a better picture of the watch later  Love seeing everyone's pictures!!
View media item 759


----------



## lucianar

Loving my orchid band!! Plus I got it on sale


----------



## WillstarveforLV

lucianar said:


> Loving my orchid band!! Plus I got it on sale
> View attachment 3486006


Wow! So gorgeous!!


----------



## lucianar

WillstarveforLV said:


> Wow! So gorgeous!!


Thank you!!


----------



## StefaniJoy

lucianar said:


> Loving my orchid band!! Plus I got it on sale
> View attachment 3486006



GORGEOUS! I'm getting ready to buy my first Michele watch. I will reveal when I get it. LOVE the color of your strap [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## lucianar

StefaniJoy said:


> GORGEOUS! I'm getting ready to buy my first Michele watch. I will reveal when I get it. LOVE the color of your strap [emoji7][emoji7]


Thank you!! So exciting! Please share once you get it! I bought mine maybe 8-ish years ago & I love it!


----------



## uhpharm01

I was wondering if anyone else has noticed that on the Michele's instragram page that they label all of the deco XLs as Deco only.    I ask because they are not making it at more.


----------



## love2learn

uhpharm01 said:


> I was wondering if anyone else has noticed that on the Michele's instragram page that they label all of the deco XLs as Deco only.    I ask because they are not making it at more.



Would those be with the 20 size bands?


----------



## uhpharm01

love2learn said:


> Would those be with the 20 size bands?


Yes. That's correct.


----------



## uhpharm01

uhpharm01 said:


> I was wondering if anyone else has noticed that on the Michele's instragram page that they label all of the deco XLs as Deco only.    I ask because they are not making it at more.


This was just a casual observation.


----------



## mrsdeesh

Deco 2-tone 18mm band - new - is $300 a good sale price?


----------



## love2learn

uhpharm01 said:


> This was just a casual observation.



Well, I was in Nordstroms trying the deco's on a couple of weeks ago and I noticed another SA there in the Michele area had a larger one on that I thought looked really nice.  I asked if they had anything like that to try on and she said "no, unfortunately they discontinued that watch and there were only a few 20mm bands left".


----------



## uhpharm01

love2learn said:


> Well, I was in Nordstroms trying the deco's on a couple of weeks ago and I noticed another SA there in the Michele area had a larger one on that I thought looked really nice.  I asked if they had anything like that to try on and she said "no, unfortunately they discontinued that watch and there were only a few 20mm bands left".


Yes I know that it have been discontinued.  I have three of them. But I was just noticing how Michele refers to them in their instragram photos.  Thanks for the infor about the straps that are still available.


----------



## love2learn

uhpharm01 said:


> Yes I know that it have been discontinued.  I have three of them. But I was just noticing how Michele refers to them in their instragram photos.  Thanks for the infor about the straps that are still available.



Oops, sorry, missed the Instagram part.  I guess I read to fast and thought you were asking about their sales page.


----------



## uhpharm01

love2learn said:


> Oops, sorry, missed the Instagram part.  I guess I read to fast and thought you were asking about their sales page.


That's.  fine. Thank you.


----------



## Jessada

You're talking about just the band, right? Maybe a couple of months ago I searched high and low for either a Deco 18mm two tone or all gold band.  If you're selling online (such as eBay and Poshmark), I think $300 is too high. There are two tone bands out there right now for $200 - $200ish range. I usually base my listing price off of what everyone else is selling the product for.


----------



## Jessada

@mrsdeesh my post above [emoji1312]is for you. I guess I don't know how to reply to a post on the app. [emoji848]


----------



## Bagluvluv

I really love Michele watches..they look really gorgeous on!!

Just I remember they used to be so much less and now is quite pricey


----------



## cinnamonstick

Bagluvluv said:


> I really love Michele watches..they look really gorgeous on!!
> 
> Just I remember they used to be so much less and now is quite pricey


They really have gone up.....I guess all things do but fell this is a little ridiculous for the item. The people at the stores always say "well look at the diamonds". I'm too smart foe that lol. PayinG some $ for the brand name. Brands always jack up the prices. Supply demand? Folks are still buying them like hotcakes  Me included (but only outlet or preowned). Feankly, I even feel the outlet is overpriced but way better than full retail that's for sure!



Agree $300 is high for a twotone band..check the outlets....can find them there foe half off plus more if you hit it right


----------



## love2learn

For all of you Michele veterans.  I bought a Michele Signature Deco Diamond gold, diamond dial last week and opted for the two tone gold bracelet instead of all gold.  I've only worn it twice, today being the second day.  Earlier in the day while shopping I felt the watch slip on my wrist and looked down and the clasp had came undone.  So I thought maybe it caught on something and was a fluke.  However, later in the day two more times it did it again!  I'm going to take it back into the store I bought it from tomorrow and tell them about this and ask what can be done.  My question to those of you who've had these bracelets, is this a common occurrence?  I can't constantly worry that my watch is going to fall off.


----------



## Jessada

love2learn said:


> For all of you Michele veterans.  I bought a Michele Signature Deco Diamond gold, diamond dial last week and opted for the two tone gold bracelet instead of all gold.  I've only worn it twice, today being the second day.  Earlier in the day while shopping I felt the watch slip on my wrist and looked down and the clasp had came undone.  So I thought maybe it caught on something and was a fluke.  However, later in the day two more times it did it again!  I'm going to take it back into the store I bought it from tomorrow and tell them about this and ask what can be done.  My question to those of you who've had these bracelets, is this a common occurrence?  I can't constantly worry that my watch is going to fall off.



Oh no! I would be constantly worried that it was going to fall off. My Deco never comes undone. Hopefully they will replace the watch or just replace the bracelet.


----------



## love2learn

Jessada said:


> Oh no! I would be constantly worried that it was going to fall off. My Deco never comes undone. Hopefully they will replace the watch or just replace the bracelet.



Hopefully they'll replace the bracelet.  It was the only two tone gold 18mm they had.  If they haven't gotten more in, I'm hoping they'll order a new one.  I'm going to stress to them I can't worry about loosing my watch.  I don't think they'll give me a hard time since it's a very reputable jewelry store.  Thank you for replying.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

My bracelet on my csx did this yesterday at work then I took it off and put it in my purse pocket so I don't lose it, I get it out and links are out. I got it in June and called Neimans and they are sending me a new one out. If the store doesn't then contact michele and they will help.


----------



## Michelle1x

love2learn said:


> For all of you Michele veterans.  I bought a Michele Signature Deco Diamond gold, diamond dial last week and opted for the two tone gold bracelet instead of all gold.  I've only worn it twice, today being the second day.  Earlier in the day while shopping I felt the watch slip on my wrist and looked down and the clasp had came undone.  So I thought maybe it caught on something and was a fluke.  However, later in the day two more times it did it again!  I'm going to take it back into the store I bought it from tomorrow and tell them about this and ask what can be done.  My question to those of you who've had these bracelets, is this a common occurrence?  I can't constantly worry that my watch is going to fall off.



Definitely shouldn't be happening - but occasionally does... my personal view is that the bracelets are very finely tuned to allow for the snug fit against the watch cases and design in general- if even one metal joint gets shifted in any way, the bracelet malfunctions (sort of).  Another touchy spot is those tiny precision clamps where you connect the watch head. I have never had an issue with the watch head clasp on a bracelet but it looks tightly engineered.  I think this is some of the reason the bracelets are so expensive, personally.
Michele will repair or replace bracelets also, most of the time for free so that is another option.  You just need to call them.

I did a quick look at your new watch and the 2-tone band with the gold watch face seems like a gorgeous option!!  I am a big fan of the two tone mixed with gold, either gold face with two tone bracelet or two tone face with gold bracelet- looks really nice.


----------



## Michelle1x

Well ladies, I called my Watchstations (northern CA) and absolutely *NO* Michele events out here, at least so far.  So please keep me posted if any of your stores are having any events, I know I want to buy a few Michele items for gifts this season, as a minimum.
The stores out here are so BLAH.
Carlsbad, CA (southern part of CA) is a good store.


----------



## StefaniJoy

REVEAL of my new Michele DECO II watch.....LOVE! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## love2learn

Jessada said:


> Oh no! I would be constantly worried that it was going to fall off. My Deco never comes undone. Hopefully they will replace the watch or just replace the bracelet.





SamanthalovesMK said:


> My bracelet on my csx did this yesterday at work then I took it off and put it in my purse pocket so I don't lose it, I get it out and links are out. I got it in June and called Neimans and they are sending me a new one out. If the store doesn't then contact michele and they will help.





Michelle1x said:


> Definitely shouldn't be happening - but occasionally does... my personal view is that the bracelets are very finely tuned to allow for the snug fit against the watch cases and design in general- if even one metal joint gets shifted in any way, the bracelet malfunctions (sort of).  Another touchy spot is those tiny precision clamps where you connect the watch head. I have never had an issue with the watch head clasp on a bracelet but it looks tightly engineered.  I think this is some of the reason the bracelets are so expensive, personally.
> Michele will repair or replace bracelets also, most of the time for free so that is another option.  You just need to call them.
> 
> I did a quick look at your new watch and the 2-tone band with the gold watch face seems like a gorgeous option!!  I am a big fan of the two tone mixed with gold, either gold face with two tone bracelet or two tone face with gold bracelet- looks really nice.



So they are going to order another two tone bracelet for me.  At first they tried to tell me I needed to wait for their watch repair guy to try to "tighten" it and wouldn't be in today though.  I said I would feel better in case it's a defect to have a new bracelet because who's to say he could "tighten" the clasp mechanism somehow, but it does it again?  They agreed and hopefully will have new bracelet soon.  Thank you all for your replies.  

And thank you Michelle1x on the compliments of my new beauty.  I just couldn't do all gold.  It would be great for special occasions, but the two tone can still be dressy or casual which is what I wanted.  I've also ordered a green olive colored alligator band to change out with. Hopefully it's pretty true to color as it shows on the Michele and Nordstroms site.


----------



## love2learn

StefaniJoy said:


> REVEAL of my new Michele DECO II watch.....LOVE! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3500306
> View attachment 3500307


Very pretty!!  Love the roses as your backdrop!


----------



## Jessada

love2learn said:


> So they are going to order another two tone bracelet for me.  At first they tried to tell me I needed to wait for their watch repair guy to try to "tighten" it and wouldn't be in today though.  I said I would feel better in case it's a defect to have a new bracelet because who's to say he could "tighten" the clasp mechanism somehow, but it does it again?  They agreed and hopefully will have new bracelet soon.  Thank you all for your replies.
> 
> And thank you Michelle1x on the compliments of my new beauty.  I just couldn't do all gold.  It would be great for special occasions, but the two tone can still be dressy or casual which is what I wanted.  I've also ordered a green olive colored alligator band to change out with. Hopefully it's pretty true to color as it shows on the Michele and Nordstroms site.



What a relief!!  

I looove the olive alligator band. I just looked it up and now I want it haha.


----------



## Jessada

love2learn said:


> Very pretty!!  Love the roses as your backdrop!



Love it! Looks great on you.


----------



## StefaniJoy

love2learn said:


> Very pretty!!  Love the roses as your backdrop!



Thank you! This is my first Michele watch, so I'm super excited!


----------



## StefaniJoy

Jessada said:


> Love it! Looks great on you.



Thanks so much!!


----------



## Michelle1x

StefaniJoy said:


> REVEAL of my new Michele DECO II watch.....LOVE! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3500306
> View attachment 3500307


haha love the fast food shot!

The deco II is really nice- very slim, a beautiful watch!


----------



## StefaniJoy

Michelle1x said:


> haha love the fast food shot!
> 
> The deco II is really nice- very slim, a beautiful watch!



Thank you! I just couldn't resist! I needed the watch AND the BURGER [emoji488][emoji488]


----------



## cinnamonstick

StefaniJoy said:


> Thank you! This is my first Michele watch, so I'm super excited!


First of many to come  Great choice!


----------



## cinnamonstick

Saw this online today...what? Not sure I personally like but thought I would post and share! Never saw before.  Could be nicer in person


----------



## Michelle1x

cinnamonstick said:


> Saw this online today...what? Not sure I personally like but thought I would post and share! Never saw before.  Could be nicer in person



All I can say is "huh"
The blue is kind of interesting though


----------



## Slc9

Just bought my first Michele a couple weeks ago. I love it! I almost bought the smaller two toned face but went with the larger size.  I just put it on to show it off [emoji5]. Looks good next to my fitbit [emoji16]


----------



## Michelle1x

Slc9 said:


> Just bought my first Michele a couple weeks ago. I love it! I almost bought the smaller two toned face but went with the larger size.  I just put it on to show it off [emoji5]. Looks good next to my fitbit [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3504291
> View attachment 3504292



Is that the XL 20mm size, or the 18mm?   The smaller size is the 16mm.

I think the 2-tone 18mm is the most versatile, goes with many straps - but I'm partial to the bracelets.


----------



## Michelle1x

Well ladies, today I went to Watchstation- mine are really bumming me out lately.
I asked about bracelets - mine *never* have bracelets, and this time they had a whole tray.  But they were the universal bracelets!

The ones I saw were the same high quality as the traditional bracelets, heavy stainless steel and one 2 tone.  Remember we once thought they were thinner than the existing bracelets- these were not thinner.  But the problem is,* the universal bracelets do not hug the watch case!  * The ones I saw all had square ends, so they would be a closer fit for the square end watches Deco, Urban etc.  But for the round watches these are going to look much different than the existing bracelets.

I needed a CSX (round face) bracelet.  I just bought one on ebay.   I didnt want to wait.  they will be gone soon.

Otherwise, my WS had a 40/30% off special, which is pretty good - but no watches I was interested in and no refurbs.  

I am looking for a good deco II watch case (to go with my gold bracelet) if anybody sees any at a good price- let me know


----------



## Slc9

Michelle1x said:


> Is that the XL 20mm size, or the 18mm?   The smaller size is the 16mm.
> 
> I think the 2-tone 18mm is the most versatile, goes with many straps - but I'm partial to the bracelets.


Hi, it is the 18mm.  I was looking at a smaller face with that would need a 16mm but I decided to go with the larger size.  You're right, the 2-toned is beautiful!


----------



## dcguccigirl

Hey Michele Lovers.....don't know if I've asked before but what y'all think about this Millou Park? Probably don't need it but a really good price!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Michelle1x said:


> All I can say is "huh"
> The blue is kind of interesting though


So I think this is this year's holiday limited edition of the Deco - apparently inspired by Paris' skyline.....


----------



## VegasCyn

dcguccigirl said:


> Hey Michele Lovers.....don't know if I've asked before but what y'all think about this Millou Park? Probably don't need it but a really good price!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3512402


I like the rectangular style and the diamond lugs.


----------



## Michelle1x

dcguccigirl said:


> Hey Michele Lovers.....don't know if I've asked before but what y'all think about this Millou Park? Probably don't need it but a really good price!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3512402



 For me, I love the milou park for us Michele lovers because it is different.  I'm not a huge fan of the Milou park for your FIRST Michele watch because it is a litle unusual and with the oblong shape, more of a dressy look.
I've also noticed some GREAT prices on Milou park at WS and ebay- I was thinking about picking one up but I'm genuinely trying to be good right now.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

So my local WS called me today to advised me that they are getting rid of all Michele watches & bands as of Nov. 9th and will not longer be carrying them or selling them  - this is in Canada - not sure if this applies to US stores as well??? Needless to say, I am going to go tomorrow to do one final check otherwise it will be good-bye forever Michele because I refuse to pay full price!


----------



## Michelle1x

WillstarveforLV said:


> So my local WS called me today to advised me that they are getting rid of all Michele watches & bands as of Nov. 9th and will not longer be carrying them or selling them  - this is in Canada - not sure if this applies to US stores as well??? Needless to say, I am going to go tomorrow to do one final check otherwise it will be good-bye forever Michele because I refuse to pay full price!



Well WS has been chipping away at their Michele stock- first they stopped carrying Michele on the website, then they raised prices and now you say some Canada stores are discontinuing them.... it is getting harder for me to get the great deals I used to get at WS and I won't pay full price either.  
This is going to affect all of our buying, here, I suspect.  I definitely won't buy as much Michele if they cut back further.

Just like with Nordstrom Rack, I used to go there 2-3x per week, then they raised prices - it definitely affects the bottom line for the big shoppers there.  For the people who just go once a month, they probably don't notice.  These companies need to decide what kind of customers they want.
You can still get great Michele deals on ebay, sometimes better than Watchstation (even new ones) so there is still that avenue.  Plus I am in California so I pay 10% tax on top of everything, ebay starts looking more and more desirable even with all the scammers there.


----------



## Michelle1x

Nordstrom rack Michele event tomorrow
Plus, it is also clear the rack so anything red tagged will be further marked down.  The prices online reflect this so there isn't any additional but the red tags are usually pretty good in clear the rack.
https://www.nordstromrack.com/promo...0795&mid=4136&aid=40793&cid=110916_Michele_NR

Watchstation used to be way better for Michele but now I am not sure anymore.


----------



## mrgrossm

Has anyone got any information about this watch: https://www.nordstromrack.com/events/146600/products/1765684?color=SILVER 

It's called the Deco II diamond detailed watch, but it doesn't look like any deco II I've ever seen before.  My watch station outlet has the all silver and 2 tone versions in a box set including the metal band and 2 other leather patent bands.  It also doesn't mention the type of crystal used for the face.  All my other watches have sapphire crystal engraved on the back, and I've seen some that say mineral crystal.  This one doesn't mention anything. 

I'm wondering if it's a made for outlet watch.  I picked up the 2 tone version which came with the metal band, and 2 patent bands (a red and an eggplant color), and it came to about $320 plus tax.  Seemed like a deal too good to be true.


----------



## Michelle1x

mrgrossm said:


> Has anyone got any information about this watch: https://www.nordstromrack.com/events/146600/products/1765684?color=SILVER
> 
> It's called the Deco II diamond detailed watch, but it doesn't look like any deco II I've ever seen before.  My watch station outlet has the all silver and 2 tone versions in a box set including the metal band and 2 other leather patent bands.  It also doesn't mention the type of crystal used for the face.  All my other watches have sapphire crystal engraved on the back, and I've seen some that say mineral crystal.  This one doesn't mention anything.
> 
> I'm wondering if it's a made for outlet watch.  I picked up the 2 tone version which came with the metal band, and 2 patent bands (a red and an eggplant color), and it came to about $320 plus tax.  Seemed like a deal too good to be true.



Hi, no formal information on that deco II- but I do know that many watchstations have those this season.  It is considered a gift set which includes the deco II watch case, 2 straps and a bracelet for around $350.  It probably is made for Watchstation outlets because there are so many of those around.  But since Watchstation is simply a factory direct sales arm for Fossil, does it really matter?

That set is definitely well priced for a michele watch, but it is only a diamond dial watch case- those come up at Watchstation for pretty cheap.  If you can use the bands then its a really good deal.  I can tell there are tons of them because they are showing up on ebay.


----------



## Michelle1x

I think this one is the Paris skyline, right?  This is really quite beautiful and it is rose gold, too.
http://www.michele.com/en_US/shop/w...gold_diamond_dial_watch-MWW21B000113.html?BC=


----------



## StylishMD

A new David Yurman Stax bracelet to keep my Michele Diamond Deco company


----------



## dcguccigirl

StylishMD said:


> View attachment 3523260
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A new David Yurman Stax bracelet to keep my Michele Diamond Deco company



That looks GREAT together! I love Yurman and Michele!  [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## StefaniJoy

Looking good!! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## StylishMD

dcguccigirl said:


> That looks GREAT together! I love Yurman and Michele!  [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


Thanks DC!


----------



## StylishMD

StefaniJoy said:


> Looking good!! [emoji7][emoji7]


Thanks so much StefaniJoy!


----------



## uhpharm01

StylishMD said:


> View attachment 3523260
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A new David Yurman Stax bracelet to keep my Michele Diamond Deco company


That first bracelet is David YURMAN ?! Oh lord Jesus I'm in trouble


----------



## dcguccigirl

uhpharm01 said:


> That first bracelet is David YURMAN ?! Oh lord Jesus I'm in trouble



RIGHT!  It's part of a new DY Stax collection!


----------



## StylishMD

uhpharm01 said:


> That first bracelet is David YURMAN ?! Oh lord Jesus I'm in trouble


Uhpharm, yes it's a Yurman Stax bracelet. If you order one get the large, I have skinny wrists and I couldn't get the medium on. It has a LOT of sparkle


----------



## uhpharm01

StylishMD said:


> Uhpharm, yes it's a Yurman Stax bracelet. If you order one get the large, I have skinny wrists and I couldn't get the medium on. It has a LOT of sparkle


Oh WOW!  It all just one bracelet!   Thank you for the information and It's beautiful on you!


----------



## uhpharm01

dcguccigirl said:


> RIGHT!  It's part of a new DY Stax collection!


Thanks Dcguccigirl!  I'm going to have to check this item out.


----------



## StylishMD

uhpharm01 said:


> Oh WOW!  It all just one bracelet!   Thank you for the information and It's beautiful on you!


Thank you and you are welcome


----------



## EBMIC

StylishMD said:


> View attachment 3523260
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A new David Yurman Stax bracelet to keep my Michele Diamond Deco company


Gorgeous on you!!


----------



## LVforMe

I know nothing of Michele watches. I was in Nordstrom rack the other day and saw this pretty one in the case. It was red tagged and clearance was additional 30% off. After my $114 in notes I paid $461. I love this watch. Can anyone tell me more about it? Did I really save $1657.23 like the receipt says?


----------



## lisaroberts

LVforMe said:


> I know nothing of Michele watches. I was in Nordstrom rack the other day and saw this pretty one in the case. It was red tagged and clearance was additional 30% off. After my $114 in notes I paid $461. I love this watch. Can anyone tell me more about it? Did I really save $1657.23 like the receipt says?


What a deal!  Hope you love it.


----------



## LVforMe

lisaroberts said:


> What a deal!  Hope you love it.


Yes, I do. I guess I'm wondering why it was such a good deal.


----------



## Michelle1x

LVforMe said:


> Yes, I do. I guess I'm wondering why it was such a good deal.



It is called the urban coquette - a standard style they have had for years - and I think this is being redesigned currently because I have seen a few of the coquettes at watchstation.  It is a standard style though so even when they do update it, yours won't look obsolete or anything.

Yes you really saved about $1500- Rack sometimes has blowout deals like this- but those of us here hardly ever pay retail for Michele, so you can find some for cheap periodically.   Yours is a particularly good deal though, because you got the bracelet and the watch face.  Usually rack just sells the face and getting a standalone braceket cheaply is very difficult.


----------



## LVforMe

Michelle1x said:


> It is called the urban coquette - a standard style they have had for years - and I think this is being redesigned currently because I have seen a few of the coquettes at watchstation.  It is a standard style though so even when they do update it, yours won't look obsolete or anything.
> 
> Yes you really saved about $1500- Rack sometimes has blowout deals like this- but those of us here hardly ever pay retail for Michele, so you can find some for cheap periodically.   Yours is a particularly good deal though, because you got the bracelet and the watch face.  Usually rack just sells the face and getting a standalone braceket cheaply is very difficult.


Thanks so much for the info!! I got it sized today and it is for sure a keeper. Knowing it was such a deal makes me even more excited about it!


----------



## lisaroberts

LVforMe said:


> Thanks so much for the info!! I got it sized today and it is for sure a keeper. Knowing it was such a deal makes me even more excited about it!


I bet it does!  Wear it in the best of health!


----------



## Michelle1x

Has anybody seen the new universal bracelets on a Milou watch?  I have a black Milou face but no bracelet for it.  Not really a fan of the universal bracelets, but this is probably the only way to get a bracelet for an old milou at this point.

The new universal bracelets are being advertised on ebay as fitting the milou and all the other 18mm watches, but I wonder if that applies watches purchased 4 years ago, or were the watches redesigned for the new bracelets?

Here is one on ebay
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-MICHELE...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## StefaniJoy

Out with two beauties today [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## dcguccigirl

StefaniJoy said:


> Out with two beauties today [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3537785



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## dcguccigirl

Michelle1x said:


> Has anybody seen the new universal bracelets on a Milou watch?  I have a black Milou face but no bracelet for it.  Not really a fan of the universal bracelets, but this is probably the only way to get a bracelet for an old milou at this point.
> 
> The new universal bracelets are being advertised on ebay as fitting the milou and all the other 18mm watches, but I wonder if that applies watches purchased 4 years ago, or were the watches redesigned for the new bracelets?
> 
> Here is one on ebay
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-MICHELE...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



I haven't  seen those yet do they sell them at the WS?


----------



## pmburk

Can anyone recommend a reputable Michele dealer online, preferably something at a discount/outlet? I've checked Jomashop, but the majority are not actually in stock - most show "ships in 4-8 weeks".


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Oniomaniac said:


> Here is my collection as promised...some of them don't have straps on them because I rotate them around and I didn't feel like attaching all the straps just for a photo shoot
> 
> (Sorry for the poor lighting)
> 
> *From left to right:* CSX Ceramic in black, Deco Moderene in Stainless, Deco Diamond in Gold, Large Tahitian Jelly in black and gold, Diamond Sport sail in stainless, Stainless and Ceramic Tahitian in white/stainless.
> *Bottom row:* Extreme Butterfly in Stainless, and Large Urban Noir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are closer pictures of them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sad part is that I have one more on the way. I just can't seem to stop :shame:



I know this is an old post that I quoted, but can someone tell me the name of the one with the butterflies on the face and if it is still available? TIA


----------



## dcguccigirl

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I know this is an old post that I quoted, but can someone tell me the name of the one with the butterflies on the face and if it is still available? TIA



I think it's the Butterfly Extreme.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I know this is an old post that I quoted, but can someone tell me the name of the one with the butterflies on the face and if it is still available? TIA



It's a butterfly extreme...I don't know if it's still available.  I've had mine for 4 years I think. My mom got it for me at a jewelry store and I love it. I used to change out my watched all the time but once I got this watch I literally wore it everyday for 2 years. I sold off all my MK watches cuz I never wore them and then finally I had to send it in to be polished so I got a movado bold so I could have something to wear. 

Hope you can find one I get so many compliments on this watch.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

sunnysideup8283 said:


> It's a butterfly extreme...I don't know if it's still available.  I've had mine for 4 years I think. My mom got it for me at a jewelry store and I love it. I used to change out my watched all the time but once I got this watch I literally wore it everyday for 2 years. I sold off all my MK watches cuz I never wore them and then finally I had to send it in to be polished so I got a movado bold so I could have something to wear.
> 
> Hope you can find one I get so many compliments on this watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3539849



That's beautiful! Is that the original band? I see a few online but the band is plain . I like yours much better. [emoji177]


----------



## sunnysideup8283

HandbagDiva354 said:


> That's beautiful! Is that the original band? I see a few online but the band is plain . I like yours much better. [emoji177]



Thank you! My mom gave it to me on my birthday/last day of college! I did not think my day could get any better than passing that math final in summer school so I could graduate and then she gave me this watch! This is the band my mom chose when she bought it for me from the jeweler. I feel like it perfectly suites the watch head. Normally I see it with plain metal band that's like a bunch of smaller links...I'm sure it has a name I just don't know it.


----------



## Michelle1x

pmburk said:


> Can anyone recommend a reputable Michele dealer online, preferably something at a discount/outlet? I've checked Jomashop, but the majority are not actually in stock - most show "ships in 4-8 weeks".


I almost hate to suggest this, but the best place to get Michele for cheap and fast is ebay.
There are a bunch of reputable watch sellers who sell on ebay stores, they ship right away.
Here are some
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Authent...173453?hash=item3f69745d8d:g:~SoAAOSwnbZYI12O
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Authent...958204?hash=item25c7dd497c:g:bu8AAOSwwo1Xc9pH

this guy gator is a reputable seller of michele bracelets
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-MICHELE...429264?hash=item2cb652a010:g:WNoAAOSwcUBYMQjJ


----------



## HandbagDiva354

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Thank you! My mom gave it to me on my birthday/last day of college! I did not think my day could get any better than passing that math final in summer school so I could graduate and then she gave me this watch! This is the band my mom chose when she bought it for me from the jeweler. I feel like it perfectly suites the watch head. Normally I see it with plain metal band that's like a bunch of smaller links...I'm sure it has a name I just don't know it.



Wow your mom is great. The perfect way to commemorate a wonderful accomplishment. I'm not familiar with Michele watches I just know the one you have is Fabulous!

I saw a band like your at Nordstrom for $800


----------



## VegasCyn

sunnysideup8283 said:


> It's a butterfly extreme...I don't know if it's still available.  I've had mine for 4 years I think. My mom got it for me at a jewelry store and I love it. I used to change out my watched all the time but once I got this watch I literally wore it everyday for 2 years. I sold off all my MK watches cuz I never wore them and then finally I had to send it in to be polished so I got a movado bold so I could have something to wear.
> 
> Hope you can find one I get so many compliments on this watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3539849


Very pretty.


----------



## dcguccigirl

GM.....does anyone have or seen the red Deco?  I went on the MICHELE website and called but it's been discontinued and out of stock. I think I really want this watch, red is one of my favorite colors.  Trying to find it!
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3541248


----------



## EBMIC

dcguccigirl said:


> GM.....does anyone have or seen the red Deco?  I went on the MICHELE website and called but it's been discontinued and out of stock. I think I really want this watch, red is one of my favorite colors.  Trying to find it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3541248



Hi, the link didn't work.  I saw a red deco on Nordstrom.com website.


----------



## dcguccigirl

EBMIC said:


> Hi, the link didn't work.  I saw a red deco on Nordstrom.com website.



Thanks!  I am hoping to find it on sale somewhere!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

If someone sees this on sale let me know!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

sunnysideup8283 said:


> It's a butterfly extreme...I don't know if it's still available.  I've had mine for 4 years I think. My mom got it for me at a jewelry store and I love it. I used to change out my watched all the time but once I got this watch I literally wore it everyday for 2 years. I sold off all my MK watches cuz I never wore them and then finally I had to send it in to be polished so I got a movado bold so I could have something to wear.
> 
> Hope you can find one I get so many compliments on this watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3539849





Michelle1x said:


> I almost hate to suggest this, but the best place to get Michele for cheap and fast is ebay.
> There are a bunch of reputable watch sellers who sell on ebay stores, they ship right away.
> Here are some
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Authent...173453?hash=item3f69745d8d:g:~SoAAOSwnbZYI12O
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Authent...958204?hash=item25c7dd497c:g:bu8AAOSwwo1Xc9pH
> 
> this guy gator is a reputable seller of michele bracelets
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-MICHELE...429264?hash=item2cb652a010:g:WNoAAOSwcUBYMQjJ



Ladies I need your help. I was going to post in the Authenticate This Jewelry thread but I'll post here first since it seems no one has been authenticating there in weeks. I purchased this on EBay. It was listed as NWT. The seller said she bought it from Nordstrom and had it sized but never wore it because it was too big for her tiny wrist. Anyway please take a look and see if everything looks legit. I was going to have a jeweler take a look but they are extremely busy because of the Holiday and I need to find out quickly in case I need to file for an eBay return. Here are some photos:

View attachment 3555604

View attachment 3555605

View attachment 3555606

View attachment 3555609

View attachment 3555611

View attachment 3555612

View attachment 3555614

View attachment 3555615


----------



## HandbagDiva354

I don't know what happened to the photos. I'll try again:


----------



## StefaniJoy

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I don't know what happened to the photos. I'll try again:
> 
> View attachment 3555620
> 
> View attachment 3555623
> 
> View attachment 3555627
> 
> View attachment 3555628
> 
> View attachment 3555629
> 
> View attachment 3555630
> 
> View attachment 3555631
> 
> View attachment 3555633
> 
> View attachment 3555636



Oh wow! That is beautiful!! Congratulations on your new arm candy [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Brennamom

Hi All! Happy Holidays, wishing you all grey boxes under your tree!

Vintage question: My Mom is having a big birthday in a few weeks and has always wanted a Retro Coquette. I found one for her with a damaged band but I thought, "it's Michele, I can just get a new 20mm." NOT! The Retro has a CURVED leather band that has since been disco'd. Aargh! Now I have to find old dead stock or a cheap non-working one that I can just buy for the strap. If anyone sees one, please let me know.

Thanks, Dolls!!


----------



## Brennamom

dcguccigirl said:


> I haven't  seen those yet do they sell them at the WS?


Doesn't look like anyone answered so yes, they do sell the universals at WS but only in-store. They took Michele off website  for. Some stupid reason.. Hope that helps!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

What is WS?


----------



## Brennamom

HandbagDiva354 said:


> What is WS?



Watch Station...


----------



## dcguccigirl

Brennamom said:


> Doesn't look like anyone answered so yes, they do sell the universals at WS but only in-store. They took Michele off website  for. Some stupid reason.. Hope that helps!



Oh ok....never seen those, thanks!


----------



## dcguccigirl

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I don't know what happened to the photos. I'll try again:
> 
> View attachment 3555620
> 
> View attachment 3555623
> 
> View attachment 3555627
> 
> View attachment 3555628
> 
> View attachment 3555629
> 
> View attachment 3555630
> 
> View attachment 3555631
> 
> View attachment 3555633
> 
> View attachment 3555636



Very Nice!!!!  Where did you find that beauty!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

dcguccigirl said:


> Very Nice!!!!  Where did you find that beauty!



Thank you,
I tried to find it in stores but it's sold out. I bought it on EBay. I was posting it here and tagging people that own it so they can verify it is authentic. No one has responded to authentication requests for weeks in the Authenticate This Jewelry thread so I was hoping someone would respond here in case I need to file a claim. I went to the jeweller to have him verify the diamonds are authentic but he was swamped because of the Holiday. It looks great to me but this is my first Michele watch and I am not familiar with the brand.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I don't know what happened to the photos. I'll try again:
> 
> View attachment 3555620
> 
> View attachment 3555623
> 
> View attachment 3555627
> 
> View attachment 3555628
> 
> View attachment 3555629
> 
> View attachment 3555630
> 
> View attachment 3555631
> 
> View attachment 3555633
> 
> View attachment 3555636



I can't tell looking at the photo but does the face have faint white swirls? Mine does not really noticeable in a photo but still there.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

sunnysideup8283 said:


> I can't tell looking at the photo but does the face have faint white swirls? Mine does not really noticeable in a photo but still there.



On the clear glass? (the swirls)


----------



## sunnysideup8283

HandbagDiva354 said:


> On the clear glass? (the swirls)



No, on the actual white face. Mine has these faint white swirls.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

sunnysideup8283 said:


> No, on the actual white face. Mine has these faint white swirls.



I don't see any swirls on mine. I'll check again tomorrow in better lighting. Thank you.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

sunnysideup8283 said:


> No, on the actual white face. Mine has these faint white swirls.


I just looked up this watch on the Nordstrom site where the seller supposedly purchased this watch and I see the swirls that you are talking about. Only one seller's watch out of 4 on EBay have the swirls. I'm going to return it. I'm very disappointed but I'd rather avoid a very costly mistake than chance it. Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## Shopgirl1996

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I just looked up this watch on the Nordstrom site where the seller supposedly purchased this watch and I see the swirls that you are talking about. Only one seller's watch out of 4 on EBay have the swirls. I'm going to return it. I'm very disappointed but I'd rather avoid a very costly mistake than chance it. Thank you so much for your help!



That's too bad because all the packaging, the marks on the back of the watch, the band, and the thing on the side that you change the time with (I don't know it's name) that you have looks similar to my Michele Deco watch from Nordstrom. Obviously, the face is different since you have the butterfly one. However, I did notice online that there seems to be more than one type of extreme butterfly watch. Maybe you can verify the design with the model number on the back?

Btw, I'm not an authenticator and I only have one Michele watch. But good luck finding out.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I just looked up this watch on the Nordstrom site where the seller supposedly purchased this watch and I see the swirls that you are talking about. Only one seller's watch out of 4 on EBay have the swirls. I'm going to return it. I'm very disappointed but I'd rather avoid a very costly mistake than chance it. Thank you so much for your help!



Glad I could help! Better safe than sorry!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Shopgirl1996 said:


> That's too bad because all the packaging, the marks on the back of the watch, the band, and the thing on the side that you change the time with (I don't know it's name) that you have looks similar to my Michele Deco watch from Nordstrom. Obviously, the face is different since you have the butterfly one. However, I did notice online that there seems to be more than one type of extreme butterfly watch. Maybe you can verify the design with the model number on the back?
> 
> Btw, I'm not an authenticator and I only have one Michele watch. But good luck finding out.



You may be correct. Maybe the newer watches changed. My only concern is that Nordstrom, Jomas shop and even Michele stock photos show the swirl. On the other hand TheRealReal recently sold a watch exactly like mine, same papers, boxes, serial #'s etc. and no visible swirls on the face.
I already filed a claim but if my jeweler says the diamonds are real I may keep it.


----------



## Shopgirl1996

HandbagDiva354 said:


> You may be correct. Maybe the newer watches changed. My only concern is that Nordstrom, Jomas shop and even Michele stock photos show the swirl. On the other hand TheRealReal recently sold a watch exactly like mine, same papers, boxes, serial #'s etc. and no visible swirls on the face.
> I already filed a claim but if my jeweler says the diamonds are real I may keep it.



Were you able to look at it in better light to see if there were swirls like the other poster said she had on hers?


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Shopgirl1996 said:


> Were you able to look at it in better light to see if there were swirls like the other poster said she had on hers?


Mine does not have swirls


----------



## Shopgirl1996

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Mine does not have swirls



Well, if the diamonds are real, I'll bet the watch is real. Everything else you posted looks like it's authentic. I think the number on the back of the watch is a serial number? Maybe you could check with the Michele company to see.....


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Shopgirl1996 said:


> Well, if the diamonds are real, I'll bet the watch is real. Everything else you posted looks like it's authentic. I think the number on the back of the watch is a serial number? Maybe you could check with the Michele company to see.....




Yes that's what I was thinking. If the jeweler confirms the diamonds are real then I'm quite sure it's authentic. Everything else seems ok except no swirls on the face.


----------



## mrgrossm

For what it's worth, I did see this watch at a watch station outlet, so I'm sure it was authentic, and it did not have the swirls.  This isn't a promise that it's an authentic watch, but they did make some without the swirls.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

mrgrossm said:


> For what it's worth, I did see this watch at a watch station outlet, so I'm sure it was authentic, and it did not have the swirls.  This isn't a promise that it's an authentic watch, but they did make some without the swirls.



Thanks for letting me know. I saw one on Overstock.com that doesn't have swirls too. I really hope it is authentic. It is a beautiful watch.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Thanks for letting me know. I saw one on Overstock.com that doesn't have swirls too. I really hope it is authentic. It is a beautiful watch.



That's definitely a possibility. The only thing about the swirls and maybe it varies watch to watch is that they are very light in person. The stock photos make them seem more prominent than they are. On my watch I definitely did not notice them until after I had worn the watch awhile. They're very subtle. I took 2 photos just so you could see what I mean. Head on they won't even photograph I had to angle it for them to show. 

That doesn't mean they didn't make a version without the swirls but it's also possible that they just aren't showing in the photo or even that there is a tiny possibility that you've overlooked them on yours...although I'm sure you've inspected every inch at this point! 

Hopefully you hear back from your jeweler soon and they confirm the authenticity of the diamonds!


----------



## dcguccigirl

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Thanks for letting me know. I saw one on Overstock.com that doesn't have swirls too. I really hope it is authentic. It is a beautiful watch.



Google the model number on the back MW....
see what the pics online look like and call Michelle.com and ask them to look up the model number see what the face should look like. But don't tell them where you got, that you're just looking for one and want to know exactly what it should look like and all the details.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

sunnysideup8283 said:


> That's definitely a possibility. The only thing about the swirls and maybe it varies watch to watch is that they are very light in person. The stock photos make them seem more prominent than they are. On my watch I definitely did not notice them until after I had worn the watch awhile. They're very subtle. I took 2 photos just so you could see what I mean. Head on they won't even photograph I had to angle it for them to show.
> 
> That doesn't mean they didn't make a version without the swirls but it's also possible that they just aren't showing in the photo or even that there is a tiny possibility that you've overlooked them on yours...although I'm sure you've inspected every inch at this point!
> 
> Hopefully you hear back from your jeweler soon and they confirm the authenticity of the diamonds!
> View attachment 3557540
> View attachment 3557541



I contacted the ebay seller that had photos of swirls on the watch and I asked him if he ever had any Michele extreme butterfly watches with no swirls and he told me that all authentic watches had them but they are only visible if the watch is at an angle. So I checked mine again and if I tilt it I can see the swirls! 
I'm pretty sure it's authentic but since I need to have a link removed from my Rolex I'll just have the jeweler verify the diamonds in the watch while I'm there. Thanks again for all your help!


----------



## sunnysideup8283

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I contacted the ebay seller that had photos of swirls on the watch and I asked him if he ever had any Michele extreme butterfly watches with no swirls and he told me that all authentic watches had them but they are only visible if the watch is at an angle. So I checked mine again and if I tilt it I can see the swirls!
> I'm pretty sure it's authentic but since I need to have a link removed from my Rolex I'll just have the jeweler verify the diamonds in the watch while I'm there. Thanks again for all your help!



Great! Sorry for the all the drama my initial swirls question caused. That being said it's a gorgeous watch and I hope you love it as much as I love mine.


----------



## Shopgirl1996

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I contacted the ebay seller that had photos of swirls on the watch and I asked him if he ever had any Michele extreme butterfly watches with no swirls and he told me that all authentic watches had them but they are only visible if the watch is at an angle. So I checked mine again and if I tilt it I can see the swirls!
> I'm pretty sure it's authentic but since I need to have a link removed from my Rolex I'll just have the jeweler verify the diamonds in the watch while I'm there. Thanks again for all your help!



Good to hear! Enjoy your Michele watch!


----------



## Keirloveslux

Hello all!  I'm new here.  I just purchased my 2nd and 3rd Michele and gave away my first one which is atleast 15 years old.   I purchased the diamond deco and the Serein with the cocoa dial.  Im looking for a good price for a 3 bar diamond bracelet for the deco.  Please let me know if you have any suggestions.  Also, I'm not sure if I will keep the Cocoa.  I thought the dial would've been darker.  I've yet to see anyone who has the serein cocoa.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Do all Michele watches have interchangeable watch bands?

I purchased a Michele Butterfly Turbina but I want to temporarily replace the band with a Michele black alligator band. Is this possible? My watch is being cleaned and polished when I get it back I'll post mod shots [emoji177]


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Keirloveslux said:


> Hello all!  I'm new here.  I just purchased my 2nd and 3rd Michele and gave away my first one which is atleast 15 years old.   I purchased the diamond deco and the Serein with the cocoa dial.  Im looking for a good price for a 3 bar diamond bracelet for the deco.  Please let me know if you have any suggestions.  Also, I'm not sure if I will keep the Cocoa.  I thought the dial would've been darker.  I've yet to see anyone who has the serein cocoa.



I'd love to see photos. I'm searching for a diamond bracelet too. What size are you looking for? I saw a few pre loved but they weren't the size I needed.


----------



## Keirloveslux

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I'd love to see photos. I'm searching for a diamond bracelet too. What size are you looking for? I saw a few pre loved but they weren't the size I needed.


Im looking for 18mm 3 link diamond bracelet.  Where did you the bracelets?  Here are pics of the watches.


----------



## ilovemykiddos

Hi everyone,
Just wanted to ask something about the Michele harbor two tone watch I purchased in 35mm. It's original price was $2195 but I recently got it at Nordstrom rack for $439 plus tax. It as about 0.35 Ct. wt diamonds. Is this a good deal?


----------



## Shopgirl1996

ilovemykiddos said:


> Hi everyone,
> Just wanted to ask something about the Michele harbor two tone watch I purchased in 35mm. It's original price was $2195 but I recently got it at Nordstrom rack for $439 plus tax. It as about 0.35 Ct. wt diamonds. Is this a good deal?



I think so! I saw that watch during the Anniversary Sale and thought it was really nice.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

ilovemykiddos said:


> Hi everyone,
> Just wanted to ask something about the Michele harbor two tone watch I purchased in 35mm. It's original price was $2195 but I recently got it at Nordstrom rack for $439 plus tax. It as about 0.35 Ct. wt diamonds. Is this a good deal?



Great deal. If I had seen it I would've bought it. Are they sold out?


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Keirloveslux said:


> View attachment 3581276
> View attachment 3581277
> 
> Im looking for 18mm 3 link diamond bracelet.  Where did you the bracelets?  Here are pics of the watches.



Around Christmas time I saw one on sale for $680. I was going to buy it to go with my butterfly extreme but I ended up buying my second Michele watch a week after purchasing my first so I decided to wait a while on the diamond band.....If I can find it again I'll let you know.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

ilovemykiddos said:


> Hi everyone,
> Just wanted to ask something about the Michele harbor two tone watch I purchased in 35mm. It's original price was $2195 but I recently got it at Nordstrom rack for $439 plus tax. It as about 0.35 Ct. wt diamonds. Is this a good deal?



Post photos of your watch plz


----------



## StefaniJoy




----------



## Pmrbfay

StefaniJoy said:


> View attachment 3594871



Very pretty!


----------



## StefaniJoy

Pmrbfay said:


> Very pretty!



Thank you!


----------



## Pmrbfay

My new Michele Deco!


----------



## StefaniJoy

Pmrbfay said:


> View attachment 3615632
> 
> My new Michele Deco!



It's beautiful! Love your bracelets too! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Pmrbfay

StefaniJoy said:


> It's beautiful! Love your bracelets too! [emoji7][emoji7]



Thanks @StefaniJoy!


----------



## uhpharm01

Pmrbfay said:


> View attachment 3615632
> 
> My new Michele Deco!


Very nice with some David YURMAN


----------



## Pmrbfay

Thanks @uhpharm01!


----------



## Pmrbfay

And the Michele Deco again with red beads (to match the red logo) and a tiny CZ bracelet.


----------



## bbwmusic

I have one of the earliest Michele CSX watches (pre Fossil).  I would like to have a two tone band for it, but the design has changed and the bands available now don't work with the earlier version.  Does anyone have any suggestions as to where I might be able to get a band?  Thanks!


----------



## sammytheMUA

StefaniJoy said:


> View attachment 3594871


So sad I missed out on this watch during the black friday 40% off sale. I hope it will be on sale this year again! This watch would look beautiful paired with a diamond bangle!


----------



## StefaniJoy

sammytheMUA said:


> So sad I missed out on this watch during the black friday 40% off sale. I hope it will be on sale this year again! This watch would look beautiful paired with a diamond bangle!



Thank you so much! I've been researching jewelry to wear it with, so funny you mentioned that [emoji3]


----------



## Michelle1x

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Around Christmas time I saw one on sale for $680. I was going to buy it to go with my butterfly extreme but I ended up buying my second Michele watch a week after purchasing my first so I decided to wait a while on the diamond band.....If I can find it again I'll let you know.


How much was your Michele Butterfly extreme?  Thats an awesome watch


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Michelle1x said:


> How much was your Michele Butterfly extreme?  Thats an awesome watch



$1280


----------



## pmburk

Husband surprised me last night with a Michele Deco.


----------



## StefaniJoy

pmburk said:


> Husband surprised me last night with a Michele Deco.



It's beautiful! Enjoy [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## EBMIC

pmburk said:


> Husband surprised me last night with a Michele Deco.


Beautiful!!


----------



## Michelle1x

pmburk said:


> Husband surprised me last night with a Michele Deco.



thats the diamond dial, and imho it is the most versatile style.  You can wear it to work, to sporting events, you name it.  Some of the more sparkly ones (that we all LOVE here ) are much more limited as far as where you can wear them


----------



## luvprada

bbwmusic said:


> I have one of the earliest Michele CSX watches (pre Fossil).  I would like to have a two tone band for it, but the design has changed and the bands available now don't work with the earlier version.  Does anyone have any suggestions as to where I might be able to get a band?  Thanks!



Did you try contacting Michele?


----------



## MsModernShopper

I just got my first Michele watch and am so excited to share! Got a great deal at the Saks outlet for 50% off Can't wait to stack her with my David Yurman


----------



## luvprada

MsModernShopper said:


> I just got my first Michele watch and am so excited to share! Got a great deal at the Saks outlet for 50% off Can't wait to stack her with my David Yurman
> View attachment 3646502



Congratulations! I have 2. One silver and one gold color. I love that I can change bands on them enjoy!


----------



## MsModernShopper

luvprada said:


> Congratulations! I have 2. One silver and one gold color. I love that I can change bands on them enjoy!


Thanks! I can't wait to wear it!


----------



## EBMIC

MsModernShopper said:


> I just got my first Michele watch and am so excited to share! Got a great deal at the Saks outlet for 50% off Can't wait to stack her with my David Yurman
> View attachment 3646502


Congratulations!! Enjoy


----------



## Pmrbfay

MsModernShopper said:


> I just got my first Michele watch and am so excited to share! Got a great deal at the Saks outlet for 50% off Can't wait to stack her with my David Yurman
> View attachment 3646502



Congrats!  She's gorgeous!


----------



## MsModernShopper

Pmrbfay said:


> Congrats!  She's gorgeous!





EBMIC said:


> Congratulations!! Enjoy


Thanks!! The style is so elegant and understated


----------



## Michelle1x

Michele event on Hautelook (Nordstrom Rack) today
Of course, lots of stuff sold out at 9am this morning, but in all honesty I didn't see anything spectacular there.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

I sent my watch back for a polish and battery replacement about 2 1/2 weeks ago and I just picked it from Nordstrom and it just looks beautiful!  Good as new beautiful!!!  I've sent it in for a polish before but it seriously never ceases to amaze when you 1st get it back. 

This time it was cheaper...I believe I paid $99 about 2 years ago when it was just a polish but this year it was only $60 for the battery and polish. 

This pic doesn't even really capture how nice and new it looks IRL.


----------



## EBMIC

sunnysideup8283 said:


> I sent my watch back for a polish and battery replacement about 2 1/2 weeks ago and I just picked it from Nordstrom and it just looks beautiful!  Good as new beautiful!!!  I've sent it in for a polish before but it seriously never ceases to amaze when you 1st get it back.
> 
> This time it was cheaper...I believe I paid $99 about 2 years ago when it was just a polish but this year it was only $60 for the battery and polish.
> 
> This pic doesn't even really capture how nice and new it looks IRL.
> View attachment 3665460


Great to know! Your watch looks gorgeous!♥️


----------



## mrsrenaissance

Hi! I just received my first Michele watch as a gift. I've been eyeing the brand for a while so I'm excited but browsing this thread I'm wondering if it's a style likely to go on sale soon. Thoughts?


----------



## RhondaE

mrsrenaissance said:


> Hi! I just received my first Michele watch as a gift. I've been eyeing the brand for a while so I'm excited but browsing this thread I'm wondering if it's a style likely to go on sale soon. Thoughts?


If you're close to an outlet mall check the Fossil store. They carry Michele watches at heavily discounted prices. Good luck!


----------



## MsModernShopper

mrsrenaissance said:


> Hi! I just received my first Michele watch as a gift. I've been eyeing the brand for a while so I'm excited but browsing this thread I'm wondering if it's a style likely to go on sale soon. Thoughts?


Saks off 5th always has Michele watches at 50% off, but it's hit or miss with the style. Also check out Hautelook. They have Michele watch events at 50% off as well. Good luck!


----------



## mrsrenaissance

Ok thanks!


----------



## mrsrenaissance

I just called my local Fossil outlet and they said they only carry Fossil brand at that location  I've seen them at my Nordstrom Rack but never a style that I was interested in. I'll keep it and fingers crossed I don't find it 1/2 off next month somewhere lol


----------



## EBMIC

mrsrenaissance said:


> I just called my local Fossil outlet and they said they only carry Fossil brand at that location  I've seen them at my Nordstrom Rack but never a style that I was interested in. I'll keep it and fingers crossed I don't find it 1/2 off next month somewhere lol


Check Watch Station Outlet, they carry Michele watches too.


----------



## uhpharm01

mrsrenaissance said:


> Hi! I just received my first Michele watch as a gift. I've been eyeing the brand for a while so I'm excited but browsing this thread I'm wondering if it's a style likely to go on sale soon. Thoughts?


Look at Nordstrom it may go on sale there


----------



## MsModernShopper

Bloomingdale's and Nordstrom have select Michele watch heads and bands on sale online now. I got the silver 38mm sport sail head at Nordstrom and matching band from Bloomingdale's


----------



## jadie1

I'd look at pre-owned if you haven't already considered that. I have a Michele diamond Deco. I don't wear it as much as I should because it's so heavy, but it does look good.


----------



## diamondigrl1

Here's my new Michele Deco watch in love!⌚️


----------



## Tomsmom

diamondigrl1 said:


> Here's my new Michele Deco watch in love!⌚️


Gorgeous!


----------



## Pmrbfay

Styled with David Yurman cuff.


----------



## StefaniJoy

Pmrbfay said:


> View attachment 3708933
> 
> Styled with David Yurman cuff.



Looks beautiful! [emoji254][emoji254]


----------



## Pmrbfay

Thanks! @StefaniJoy [emoji4]


----------



## PursePassionLV

Pmrbfay said:


> View attachment 3708933
> 
> Styled with David Yurman cuff.



The blouse and bracelet look so wonderful together. Do you find the yurman bracelets scratch your watch?


----------



## Pmrbfay

PursePassionLV said:


> The blouse and bracelet look so wonderful together. Do you find the yurman bracelets scratch your watch?



Thanks! @PursePassionLV. The blouse is by Lilly Pulitzer.  Thanks for asking about the watch and bracelet - actually, no, I find that the Yurman cuff fits "somewhat" snug so it doesn't move too much. It hasn't hurt my watch at all. [emoji4]


----------



## gisselle226

Hello.  Need help deciding which watch to get.


----------



## Tomsmom

gisselle226 said:


> Hello.  Need help deciding which watch to get.


I think the first one is so pretty !


----------



## TraGiv

gisselle226 said:


> Hello.  Need help deciding which watch to get.



I like the Movado better it's so bold and eye catching.


----------



## gisselle226

Tomsmom said:


> I think the first one is so pretty !


Thanks


----------



## gisselle226

TraGiv said:


> I like the Movado better it's so bold and eye catching.


Thanks


----------



## Ginger Tea

New to me, Sport Sail. Needs to be sized, but also thought of just using my Deco watch band instead but have yet to see if it fits the Sport Sail.


----------



## Diamond Dazed

gisselle226 said:


> Hello.  Need help deciding which watch to get.



Another vote for the Movado.


----------



## Pmrbfay

Ginger Tea said:


> View attachment 3752197
> 
> 
> New to me, Sport Sail. Needs to be sized, but also thought of just using my Deco watch band instead but have yet to see if it fits the Sport Sail.



Love that combo - looks great!


----------



## Ginger Tea

Pmrbfay said:


> Love that combo - looks great!



Thank you


----------



## Ginger Tea

Tried the Deco watch band, too narrow. And had the hardest time getting it back onto the Deco. Now I know why I don't change bands. Sheesh.


----------



## gisselle226

Diamond Dazed said:


> Another vote for the Movado.


Thanks


----------



## LoreleiVictoria

SamanthalovesMK said:


> It should say Michele on the back not MW, I checked more than one Michele. Maybe someone else can chime in.


No i personally purchased mine at Neimans and mine has Michelle and the MW on the back


----------



## Ginger Tea

For My Information: Did anyone know this - when you let the second hand timer hand continually rotate, it decreases battery life quickly.

I was recently told this by a new jeweler I used to remove links. Should only let the 1/10 second timer continually rotate, thereby lengthening your battery life. 

I have three Michele's and used to wear my Deco quite often until recently. Have had batteries changed before, this is the first time any jeweler gave me that bit of info. 

That kind of ticked me off a bit.


----------



## Ginger Tea

My other new to me, two toned CSX.


----------



## sgj99

My Michele watches:  two-tone Belmore, Mini Urban, Revele, CSX, Deco XL


----------



## EBMIC

sgj99 said:


> My Michele watches:  two-tone Belmore, Mini Urban, Revele, CSX, Deco XL


Beautiful!♥️


----------



## sgj99

EBMIC said:


> Beautiful!♥️



thank you!


----------



## SummerBowie

I love my Michele watches, and I'm blown away that I was able to add to my collection at this price! Who knew Michele would clearance out at TJ Max?! Had to share just in case anyone else is in the market for a bargain... would make a great gift!


----------



## mpepe32

I found one too but not as discounted, but I'm still a happy camper!


----------



## RMLK

pmburk said:


> Husband surprised me last night with a Michele Deco.


I am  drooooling


----------



## junime

So happy to have found an awesome bargain on eBay for the Michele Diamond Ascalon!  Retails for over $2000 and I got it for $600.  Took it to a jeweler to make sure it was legit and it is!!!  Love it!!  I also have a Michele Deco Urban Square from the mid 2000's that still looks and works great!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

junime said:


> So happy to have found an awesome bargain on eBay for the Michele Diamond Ascalon!  Retails for over $2000 and I got it for $600.  Took it to a jeweler to make sure it was legit and it is!!!  Love it!!  I also have a Michele Deco Urban Square from the mid 2000's that still looks and works great!


Uggghhhh....the Ascalon....my holy grail of Michele watches...I passed one up and have been cursing myself ever since. Congrats! The Ascalon is soooo gorgeous


----------



## Ginger Tea

junime said:


> So happy to have found an awesome bargain on eBay for the Michele Diamond Ascalon!  Retails for over $2000 and I got it for $600.  Took it to a jeweler to make sure it was legit and it is!!!  Love it!!  I also have a Michele Deco Urban Square from the mid 2000's that still looks and works great!



Saw your picture and immediately said, oooh.  Very nice. Wear it well.


----------



## Michelle1x

Michele event tomorrow 8/30 on Hautelook....


----------



## LV.NYC

Michelle1x said:


> Michele event tomorrow 8/30 on Hautelook....



Ordered my first Michele ascalon from the nordies anny online sale. Looking forward to receiving it and adjusting band to fit.


----------



## kbell

My new every day watch... 50% off at Nordies & $5 for a jeweler to remove 5 links... this is one watchband you can't do yourself!


----------



## LV.NYC

Exact same watch I got...paid $10 to remove links in NYC.


----------



## kbell

janey0138 said:


> Exact same watch I got...paid $10 to remove links in NYC.



I love it... perfect bigger size for a small wrist... not too big or too heavy. I tried taking the links out myself first & gave up before I broke it. The jeweler said Michele's are a pain & not ones you should attempt. I watched him struggle with it. Another jeweler quoted me $20 on the phone & now I see why lol.


----------



## Tomsmom

kbell said:


> My new every day watch... 50% off at Nordies & $5 for a jeweler to remove 5 links... this is one watchband you can't do yourself!
> View attachment 3819863


Gorgeous watch!


----------



## LV.NYC

Very casual low key timepiece, loving the Michele ascalon!


----------



## kbell

Tomsmom said:


> Gorgeous watch!



Thank you!


----------



## LV.NYC

got this at bloomies with current rewards...spend 2,000+ get 600 off.


----------



## Ginger Tea

janey0138 said:


> View attachment 3820979
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got this at bloomies with current rewards...spend 2,000+ get 600 off.



Nice. My favorite Michele.


----------



## Martek

Anybody around?? I have been reading all the past posts and loved all your pics! I went a little crazy after the NAS and now have 6 new watches. My first was the deco, then followed up with deco diamond noir, Serein diamond black and white fans, Serein inlay, black face sport sail, and lastly the csx carousel. Nordstrom, the rack, and saks have been my best friends lately. I have to stop but stuff keeps popping up and I have blown any jewelry budget for the year


----------



## Brennamom

Martek said:


> Anybody around?? I have been reading all the past posts and loved all your pics! I went a little crazy after the NAS and now have 6 new watches. My first was the deco, then followed up with deco diamond noir, Serein diamond black and white fans, Serein inlay, black face sport sail, and lastly the csx carousel. Nordstrom, the rack, and saks have been my best friends lately. I have to stop but stuff keeps popping up and I have blown any jewelry budget for the year


OOOhhh, Pics please! I want the Deco Noir but I love all the black Micheles!


----------



## jadie1

@Martek
 Photos?


----------



## Martek

Yes, I will post. I am out of town and get back on Tuesday!


----------



## MsModernShopper

Michele watch event on Hautelook: https://www.hautelook.com/events/185815


----------



## Martek

Here is the pic of my collection,......so far!


----------



## Martek

I also picked up a deco ll with beige face from Haute Look and a deco swan head. Coming this week!


----------



## dichka

Anyone have a rose gold face with a two tone band? Would love to see pics for inspo !


----------



## StefaniJoy

I recently changed the strap on my watch for the first time....color is GARNET [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Martek

Very pretty!!


----------



## StefaniJoy

Martek said:


> Very pretty!!



Thank you [emoji3]


----------



## Martek

Anybody?


----------



## WillstarveforLV

I just bought my 6th  Michele... The 18mm Serein diamond with metallic rose gold dial!


----------



## junime

WillstarveforLV said:


> I just bought my 6th Michele... The 18mm Serein diamond with metallic rose gold dial!


I bet it is beautiful!  Feel free to post a picture so we can enjoy it too


----------



## Martek

I really love the serein collection!! I have the serein 16 black face with rose gold put away till Christmas!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

junime said:


> I bet it is beautiful!  Feel free to post a picture so we can enjoy it too


I will! Just waiting for my silver metallic Chrome strap to arrive!


----------



## yanks0607

I just bought a Michele Sport Sail watch head. I'm trying to track down a bracelet band for it. Does it have to be from the Sport Sail collection or will any 18mm band fit?


----------



## Tomsmom

My Christmas Ascalon


----------



## ilovemylife1414

Join the club today! I got my very first Michele watch today. It is also my first watch that I spend a lot of $$$$. Thank you for letting me share the pics!


----------



## iLuvShoesNBags

Any advice on reputable shops to buy a michele deco watch at a discount?


----------



## StefaniJoy

ilovemylife1414 said:


> Join the club today! I got my very first Michele watch today. It is also my first watch that I spend a lot of $$$$. Thank you for letting me share the pics!



Very beautiful!! Enjoy [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Tomsmom

ilovemylife1414 said:


> Join the club today! I got my very first Michele watch today. It is also my first watch that I spend a lot of $$$$. Thank you for letting me share the pics!


Such a classic look!


----------



## StefaniJoy

At work, just waiting for my 6 pm patient to arrive.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Friday Stack


----------



## sinyard

Ginger Tea said:


> View attachment 3950949
> 
> 
> Friday Stack



I love your ring!!!!


----------



## Ginger Tea

sinyard said:


> I love your ring!!!!



Thank you!!!


----------



## MsModernShopper

Just picked up my 2nd Michele watch, gold sport sail, at the Saks outlet. 50% off plus an additional 10% for opening a Saks card 


The Off 5th location in ellenton outlets had a nice selection of watches if anyone is looking.


----------



## queennadine

^^ That used to be my Off 5th location!


----------



## StefaniJoy

New Michele watch strap...lizard NAVY BLUE [emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## Marionpasadena

Love this!


----------



## marwaaa

Would someone be able to authenticate (or point me in the right direction) this Michele Deco watch? I've attached photos and I can upload more! TIA!!


----------



## StefaniJoy

My new watch strap! It’s so funky, I love it! It’s called PINK PRISM [emoji175][emoji175]


----------



## sgj99

gorgeous!


----------



## Everlyrose

StefaniJoy said:


> My new watch strap! It’s so funky, I love it! It’s called PINK PRISM [emoji175][emoji175]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3990064
> View attachment 3990065



This is the watch I want! It looks amazing with your lizard navy blue strap also! I love your style! So classy!


----------



## StefaniJoy

Everlyrose said:


> This is the watch I want! It looks amazing with your lizard navy blue strap also! I love your style! So classy!



Awwwww, thank you so much for your kind words! I love this watch and I’m having so much fun changing the straps depending on my outfit and mood. I have Red, Blue, Brown, and now the Pink. I’m definitely going to get a White band for summer!


----------



## Everlyrose

StefaniJoy said:


> Awwwww, thank you so much for your kind words! I love this watch and I’m having so much fun changing the straps depending on my outfit and mood. I have Red, Blue, Brown, and now the Pink. I’m definitely going to get a White band for summer!


Love your color choices! The white band will also look fantastic!


----------



## staceyjan

StefaniJoy said:


> My new watch strap! It’s so funky, I love it! It’s called PINK PRISM [emoji175][emoji175]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3990064
> View attachment 3990065


May I ask where you purchased this band from?


----------



## StefaniJoy

staceyjan said:


> May I ask where you purchased this band from?



Sure, here’s a picture showing the band serial number and the sellers name is down below: Globalwatch_hub. 

Hope you can find one! FYI..the band actually doesn’t look as pink as this picture. More of a mauve pink like my picture.


----------



## staceyjan

StefaniJoy said:


> Sure, here’s a picture showing the band serial number and the sellers name is down below: Globalwatch_hub.
> 
> Hope you can find one! FYI..the band actually doesn’t look as pink as this picture. More of a mauve pink like my picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3994724


Thank you for sharing.  I will check it out.


----------



## sgj99

My "new to me" Michele Caber Isle - I had been searching for this watch in all gold-tone for quite a while and I love the look of Roman Numerals with a classic black leather band.


----------



## MsModernShopper

I finally did it! Made the plunge for a diamond deco and it is absolutely stunning IRL


Purchased from Bloomingdales and earned a ton of loyalist points


----------



## StefaniJoy

MsModernShopper said:


> I finally did it! Made the plunge for a diamond deco and it is absolutely stunning IRL
> View attachment 4017105
> 
> Purchased from Bloomingdales and earned a ton of loyalist points



Congratulations, it’s truly s stand out piece! [emoji173]️


----------



## marwaaa

MsModernShopper said:


> I finally did it! Made the plunge for a diamond deco and it is absolutely stunning IRL
> View attachment 4017105
> 
> Purchased from Bloomingdales and earned a ton of loyalist points



Congrats! The two tone looks amazing on you!


----------



## Tomsmom

sgj99 said:


> My "new to me" Michele Caber Isle - I had been searching for this watch in all gold-tone for quite a while and I love the look of Roman Numerals with a classic black leather band.


So beautiful!


----------



## Tomsmom

MsModernShopper said:


> I finally did it! Made the plunge for a diamond deco and it is absolutely stunning IRL
> View attachment 4017105
> 
> Purchased from Bloomingdales and earned a ton of loyalist points


Gorgeous!


----------



## sgj99

MsModernShopper said:


> I finally did it! Made the plunge for a diamond deco and it is absolutely stunning IRL
> View attachment 4017105
> 
> Purchased from Bloomingdales and earned a ton of loyalist points



this looks great on you!  is it the 18mm or the XL?


----------



## MsModernShopper

StefaniJoy said:


> Congratulations, it’s truly s stand out piece! [emoji173]️





marwaaa said:


> Congrats! The two tone looks amazing on you!





Tomsmom said:


> So beautiful!





Tomsmom said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank you everyone! It’s so fun having a group who understands and appreciates our love for all things purse and accessory related 



sgj99 said:


> this looks great on you!  is it the 18mm or the XL?


This watch head is 33x35 with 18mm strap. I think this is smaller than the XL.


----------



## sgj99

MsModernShopper said:


> Thank you everyone! It’s so fun having a group who understands and appreciates our love for all things purse and accessory related
> 
> 
> This watch head is 33x35 with 18mm strap. I think this is smaller than the XL.



yes, that's the regular size deco (there's a smaller one too that takes a 16mm strap).  the XL takes the 20mm.  the Deco you picked looks perfect for your wrist size and works wonderfully with you wedding set.

I have three different Michele watches that I don't have the metal bracelet to go with each.  but I didn't plan it well, each watch head is a different size and they take different size leather bands!  the above mentioned XL, a Deco Madison that takes an 18mm, and an Urban Park that takes a 16mm (I also have 3 that do have metal bands - an Urban Mini, a Releve, and a Belmore).


----------



## StefaniJoy

My Michele watch today with my funky favorite strap! Also, using my Balenciaga envelope in Anthacite.


----------



## MsModernShopper

Something unusual happened to me today...I wore my diamond deco watch and was checking out at CVS. When I reached for my wallet, the cashier said (rather loudly), “Is that a Michele watch? And it’s got diamonds! What is that, like 10 grand!?” 

I was a bit stunned at her comment and had that deer in headlights look. I replied that I got a good deal on it, took my receipt and left. 

I didn’t care for her basically shouting to the whole store that I was wearing something expensive. And yes, some would argue that I wore it and therefore opened myself up for comment; however, I would NEVER say anything like that around a stranger.

Has anything like this happened to any of you? If so, how did you handle the situation?


----------



## Shopgirl1996

MsModernShopper said:


> Something unusual happened to me today...I wore my diamond deco watch and was checking out at CVS. When I reached for my wallet, the cashier said (rather loudly), “Is that a Michele watch? And it’s got diamonds! What is that, like 10 grand!?”
> 
> I was a bit stunned at her comment and had that deer in headlights look. I replied that I got a good deal on it, took my receipt and left.
> 
> I didn’t care for her basically shouting to the whole store that I was wearing something expensive. And yes, some would argue that I wore it and therefore opened myself up for comment; however, I would NEVER say anything like that around a stranger.
> 
> Has anything like this happened to any of you? If so, how did you handle the situation?



Sorry you had to experience that. I think she was very rude to you. I would have ignored her and only talked about the transaction or said nothing back at all. You have a beautiful watch, and you should be able to enjoy it. I wouldn't be surprised if she said other thoughtless things to other customers.


----------



## staceyjan

MsModernShopper said:


> Something unusual happened to me today...I wore my diamond deco watch and was checking out at CVS. When I reached for my wallet, the cashier said (rather loudly), “Is that a Michele watch? And it’s got diamonds! What is that, like 10 grand!?”
> 
> I was a bit stunned at her comment and had that deer in headlights look. I replied that I got a good deal on it, took my receipt and left.
> 
> I didn’t care for her basically shouting to the whole store that I was wearing something expensive. And yes, some would argue that I wore it and therefore opened myself up for comment; however, I would NEVER say anything like that around a stranger.
> 
> Has anything like this happened to any of you? If so, how did you handle the situation?


I felt uncomfortable once at Qdoba when I only had my LV preloved wallet and cles.  I figured I run in quickly and the cashier made a big deal about them.  I even told her the wallet was preloved.  I think she was in awe that there was matching pieces.  It was a compliment how she eep


StefaniJoy said:


> My Michele watch today with my funky favorite strap! Also, using my Balenciaga envelope in Anthacite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4021468
> View attachment 4021469


Such an enambler! I wanted to check the sizes to see which size I should order and now I am reminded to do so. 
I have a few Michele watches and if I could do it again, I would have tried to get them all the same size or organize better.


----------



## jpark2

Snagged this fun watch at Tjmaxx this weekend. I’m going to really enjoy wearing it this summer!


----------



## jpark2

Well, it’s not summer yet but it’s warming up here in CA so I wore it out anyway 



I think it was a pretty good deal at $160. What do you think - would this watch look good with any other color strap? I’m considering a few leather options.....


----------



## staceyjan

Blissroads said:


> Well, it’s not summer yet but it’s warming up here in CA so I wore it out anyway
> View attachment 4042012
> 
> 
> I think it was a pretty good deal at $160. What do you think - would this watch look good with any other color strap? I’m considering a few leather options.....


Yes, I think it is def a good deal.  But, I do not think that one has interchangeable straps.


----------



## jpark2

staceyjan said:


> Yes, I think it is def a good deal.  But, I do not think that one has interchangeable straps.



Actually, I did check, and it has the pins that you can squeeze to remove the straps. So, it looks like it’s an option, but I have to wonder if it will really look good, since the ring around the face will always be white silicone. [emoji848]


----------



## staceyjan

Awesome! I must have a different one and hadn’t used it in a long time.  I wish mine was interchangeable.  Maybe try different bands and see how it looks w the face and the white ring.  I like going to the Watch Station for their bands.


----------



## merekat703

Blissroads said:


> Well, it’s not summer yet but it’s warming up here in CA so I wore it out anyway
> View attachment 4042012
> 
> 
> I think it was a pretty good deal at $160. What do you think - would this watch look good with any other color strap? I’m considering a few leather options.....


There's a black version I am eyeing at TJ with topaz stones. I love tthe white!

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## evietiger

My Michele rainbow!


----------



## evietiger

I just jumped on the Michele wagon very recently. I have to say I used to be a snob when it came to watches. I’d only wear mechanical watches from Rolex, Cartier and Patek Philippe. After a decade of painfully messing with winders and windings I finally decided that it was just not for me. When I started wearing Apple Watch I sold all of them over the past couple of years. I really liked the interchangeable straps on the Apple Watch and then I discovered Michele. Michele watches are so fun! I don’t need to remember to put them in a winder, or being slow or fast. I have really enjoyed wearing them.


----------



## evietiger




----------



## Tomsmom

Serein 16 with eel strap


----------



## Emes

Two tone Deco Madison. Most used of my watch collection, so clean cut and sleek!


----------



## jpark2

so I went to Watch Station today and scored these two straps for $30.50  the light blue one on the right was literally $4.99 [emoji33] I think they go pretty well with the white.


----------



## evietiger

More Michele’s...


----------



## Michelle1x

Blissroads said:


> View attachment 4058676
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so I went to Watch Station today and scored these two straps for $30.50  the light blue one on the right was literally $4.99 [emoji33] I think they go pretty well with the white.


Is watchstation having any sales?   I was waiting for Memorial day because they usually have sales around holidays.  I haven't been for a while.


----------



## jpark2

Michelle1x said:


> Is watchstation having any sales?   I was waiting for Memorial day because they usually have sales around holidays.  I haven't been for a while.



I haven’t been there recently, but they probably are having a Memorial Day sale. If you do stop by, let us know! I would love another one.


----------



## jpark2




----------



## sarasmom

Hi does anyone know if Macy’s herald square sells Michele? I need to buy a strap and I have a Giftcard for Macy’s.


----------



## Brennamom

Michelle1x said:


> Is watchstation having any sales?   I was waiting for Memorial day because they usually have sales around holidays.  I haven't been for a while.


I went the weekend before and scored a 16mm RG Serein with black face from the "refurbished" under the counter box that is perfect and then won the bracelet on EB for $80 with the $600 Nords tag still on it. Over the moon! Then, I was really bad and bought a vintage on Tradesy for a song. It arrived a bit botched so they returned the $40 is cost me to send it to Michele for a refurb. Hope to have that one back any day. Dang things are ADDICTIVE!!


----------



## sarasmom

Brennamom said:


> I went the weekend before and scored a 16mm RG Serein with black face from the "refurbished" under the counter box that is perfect and then won the bracelet on EB for $80 with the $600 Nords tag still on it. Over the moon! Then, I was really bad and bought a vintage on Tradesy for a song. It arrived a bit botched so they returned the $40 is cost me to send it to Michele for a refurb. Hope to have that one back any day. Dang things are ADDICTIVE!!



Hmmm, I also scored a RG serein with black face from Nordstromrack online. Brand new not refurbished. It said it was the case only but when I got it on Friday it had the RG bracelet also. So happy! I got it for about 70% off!


----------



## Brennamom

sarasmom said:


> Hmmm, I also scored a RG serein with black face from Nordstromrack online. Brand new not refurbished. It said it was the case only but when I got it on Friday it had the RG bracelet also. So happy! I got it for about 70% off!


That's awesome!! I've bought many cases from Rack on clearance. So funny when you ask about them and the SA says they never sell them separate (when there is a strap w/o a case right there, LOL).


----------



## sarasmom

Brennamom said:


> That's awesome!! I've bought many cases from Rack on clearance. So funny when you ask about them and the SA says they never sell them separate (when there is a strap w/o a case right there, LOL).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4105050



Looks amazing! I have to get my strap adjusted before I can wear it.


----------



## Brennamom

sarasmom said:


> Looks amazing! I have to get my strap adjusted before I can wear it.


I took it to Nordstrom with the tag still on and they did it right there for me for free...


----------



## sarasmom

Brennamom said:


> I took it to Nordstrom with the tag still on and they did it right there for me for free...



That's what I was planning on doing, glad to hear they didn't have a problem.


----------



## sammytheMUA

Serein watch


----------



## jekalyn

One of my faves [emoji7]


----------



## sarasmom

Love my new serien in rose gold!


----------



## jpark2

Anybody know if Michele will do a summer sale?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jessl

So excited to have my first Michele watch, it was a wedding gift from my husband and i've had my eye on it for ages! I'm excited to start shopping for more bands. How do you all care for your watches?


----------



## StefaniJoy

jessl said:


> So excited to have my first Michele watch, it was a wedding gift from my husband and i've had my eye on it for ages! I'm excited to start shopping for more bands. How do you all care for your watches?
> 
> View attachment 4116319



It’s beautiful!  Wear in good health! I have 4 different color bands that I love to change it up with. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## sammytheMUA

Blissroads said:


> Anybody know if Michele will do a summer sale?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Summer sale is going on now.


----------



## jpark2

New deco II mid


----------



## Brennamom

Does anyone recognize this style? Thanks!


----------



## StefaniJoy

My new Michele two tone watch! It’s my favorite now...I love it so much [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## hedgwin99

I just purchased this from NM 50% off.... I can’t wait to receive it and find a nice matching strap to go with it


----------



## ckim920

New Deco II watch! This is my first Michele and I have a feeling it won’t be my last


----------



## StefaniJoy

ckim920 said:


> New Deco II watch! This is my first Michele and I have a feeling it won’t be my last



Congratulations! It’s gorgeous! I have 2 of them, and I’m sure there will be others [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Brennamom

ckim920 said:


> New Deco II watch! This is my first Michele and I have a feeling it won’t be my last


Beautiful! And. No, it won’t be your last. Congrats!


----------



## Tomsmom

ckim920 said:


> New Deco II watch! This is my first Michele and I have a feeling it won’t be my last


Beautiful love it!


----------



## Tomsmom

My new sport sail


----------



## MsModernShopper

ckim920 said:


> New Deco II watch! This is my first Michele and I have a feeling it won’t be my last


Beautiful! This was my first Michele watch and now I have 3! Lol


----------



## Marionpasadena

sarasmom said:


> Looks amazing! I have to get my strap adjusted before I can wear it.



Beautiful!


----------



## fruitybunch

Never heard of this brand going to dive into it


----------



## Michelle1x

FYI Huge Michele blowout at Hautelook.  I missed this today.  The pink cape sold for $74.99, wow that is good.  Still a few left for 50% off.  The Urban mini diamond dial was $429.
https://www.nordstromrack.com/event...34_Flash_1338&utm_content=hero&sort=price_asc


----------



## uhpharm01

MsModernShopper said:


> Something unusual happened to me today...I wore my diamond deco watch and was checking out at CVS. When I reached for my wallet, the cashier said (rather loudly), “Is that a Michele watch? And it’s got diamonds! What is that, like 10 grand!?”
> 
> I was a bit stunned at her comment and had that deer in headlights look. I replied that I got a good deal on it, took my receipt and left.
> 
> I didn’t care for her basically shouting to the whole store that I was wearing something expensive. And yes, some would argue that I wore it and therefore opened myself up for comment; however, I would NEVER say anything like that around a stranger.
> 
> Has anything like this happened to any of you? If so, how did you handle the situation?


Omg. I’m so sorry that you had to deal that rude treatment. She should have said that you have a nice watch and left it at that.


----------



## uhpharm01

MsModernShopper said:


> Something unusual happened to me today...I wore my diamond deco watch and was checking out at CVS. When I reached for my wallet, the cashier said (rather loudly), “Is that a Michele watch? And it’s got diamonds! What is that, like 10 grand!?”
> 
> I was a bit stunned at her comment and had that deer in headlights look. I replied that I got a good deal on it, took my receipt and left.
> 
> I didn’t care for her basically shouting to the whole store that I was wearing something expensive. And yes, some would argue that I wore it and therefore opened myself up for comment; however, I would NEVER say anything like that around a stranger.
> 
> Has anything like this happened to any of you? If so, how did you handle the situation?


That sales clerk, OMG. Michele Watches are not Rolexs/Rolexes. SMH..


----------



## Blonde Aries

I’m confused - are Michele watches still only “Swiss Movement” or are they now “Swiss Made”? I was looking on Neiman’s website and it states: “Made in Switzerland.”

https://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/michele-deco-madison-mid-2t-prod214290039


----------



## uhpharm01

Blonde Aries said:


> I’m confused - are Michele watches still only “Swiss Movement” or are they now “Swiss Made”? I was looking on Neiman’s website and it states: “Made in Switzerland.”
> 
> https://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/michele-deco-madison-mid-2t-prod214290039
> View attachment 4208815


that's a typo, they are just swiss movement.


----------



## Blonde Aries

uhpharm01 said:


> that's a typo, they are just swiss movement.



Thanks for your reply. That's what I thought, too, but the Saks website said the same thing so I was unsure


----------



## sarasmom

uhpharm01 said:


> Omg. I’m so sorry that you had to deal that rude treatment. She should have said that you have a nice watch and left it at that.



Something similar happened to me at Marshalls, the cashier loved my watch and asked me how much it was lol


----------



## uhpharm01

sarasmom said:


> Something similar happened to me at Marshalls, the cashier loved my watch and asked me how much it was lol


Lol.


----------



## uhpharm01

Blonde Aries said:


> Thanks for your reply. That's what I thought, too, but the Saks website said the same thing so I was unsure


You're welcome.  I just called Michele Customer Service and they stated that their watches are just swiss movement, not swiss made.


----------



## Blonde Aries

uhpharm01 said:


> You're welcome.  I just called Michele Customer Service and they stated that their watches are just swiss movement, not swiss made.



Amazing - thank you so much for confirming!!


----------



## smiles1003

Not sure if this the right place to post this, but Michele is having some crazy sales on their site right now.  Bands start at $20 and watches start at $500.  I got 3 bands for my watches for $70!  They do free shipping and free returns.


----------



## smiles1003

Can any one speak about your experience with Michele saffiano leather bands?  I bought a couple from the sale, boy are they stiff.  Do they soften up?  Does the color/finish come off?  Been looking for a gold leather band.  Not sure if I should keep the saffiano or keep an eye out for a patent leather in gold.  (I feel like the gold color may come off/ flake more than non metallic finishes anyway...)


----------



## luvprada

I have many Michelle bands with different finishes/colors. No problem after many years of wear.


----------



## smiles1003

luvprada said:


> I have many Michelle bands with different finishes/colors. No problem after many years of wear.


Thanks!  I already wore it and it seemed to soften a bit.  Glad to hear the finish should be ok.


----------



## Monique1004

I like my Michele urban mini duotone diamond.


----------



## smiles1003

Monique1004 said:


> I like my Michele urban mini duotone diamond.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4358116



I love the mini urban!  It's one of my favorites, I love the shape!


----------



## Tomsmom

Monique1004 said:


> I like my Michele urban mini duotone diamond.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4358116


Very pretty !


----------



## Sunfall77

Hi all, I'm about to join the Michele watch club! I think I've lost my mind, making a purchase this big (for me). I'm so excited I just feel like I had to share with people who would understand! I've been looking at Michele watches for some time, and really just fell in love with the Sidney. I love the round face, the chrono, date on watch face, the elegance and femininity, the diamonds, and the versatility of interchangeable straps. Until now I didn't find one I absolutely had to have, until I saw the Sidney with the cashmere grey mother of pearl face and rose gold accents on the face. Somehow I just fell in love at first (online) sight! I haven't seen the Sidney styles pop up at outlet prices much yet. My last watch (not counting fitbits, etc.) was almost 10 years ago - a Bulova from the Wintermoor collection (pic below too). I was a student then and it was pricey for my budget, but I loved it then and still do, but it's showing its age. So finding excuses now to justify this upgrade for me, I'll call it a present from me to myself for the birth of my first child (7 weeks ago!), finally finishing medical training and becoming assistant professor in July. Yay!
Also, managed to stack up some discounts as much as possible - 10% off from JRDunn for first purchase, plus $100 credit for future purchase, which I'll use to get the stainless bracelet (or maybe rose gold/two tone?) and 6% off from ****** - about $400 in credits or cash back in total. Not too shabby for full price...Just awaiting shipment arrival in two days! I have a feeling the obsession with Michele watches, straps, etc. may just be beginning...


----------



## Sunfall77

So happy ! Already plotting next watch straps...


----------



## wantabalenciaga

So I have a silly question - if I buy a deco watch with a leather strap, am i able to switch the straps out?  It appears so as I see lots of straps for sale, but just wanted to verify!


----------



## wantabalenciaga

Also - I have a small 5.5 wrist.  Do you think the 36mm CSX or the 33 x 35 square Deco would look the best?


----------



## afqueen

Hello 
I am hoping to get some clarification, I have been looking at some Michele Deco watches on Ebay and Nordstrom. I am a bit confused because some will say Deco on the face and others Michele? Is it depending on when the watch was issued?
Thanks in advance


----------



## missling

afqueen said:


> Hello
> I am hoping to get some clarification, I have been looking at some Michele Deco watches on Ebay and Nordstrom. I am a bit confused because some will say Deco on the face and others Michele? Is it depending on when the watch was issued?
> Thanks in advance


Yes, I believe the older Deco style says Deco on it, but the newer ones say Michele.


----------



## cnc1224

Does anyone know why some Michele wathes have "Deco" written on the face and some have "Michele"? I just recently bought a Michele watch and it has "Deco" across the top.

**EDIT - sorry just realized this question was asked!


----------



## sgj99

wantabalenciaga said:


> So I have a silly question - if I buy a deco watch with a leather strap, am i able to switch the straps out?  It appears so as I see lots of straps for sale, but just wanted to verify!



Yes, any leather strap of the right size will fit (some Deco s are 16mm, some are 18mm and the deco xl is 20mm).  The metal bands are different, you have to make sure you get the right one for the right style.


----------



## sgj99

wantabalenciaga said:


> Also - I have a small 5.5 wrist.  Do you think the 36mm CSX or the 33 x 35 square Deco would look the best?



Just my opinion but I like the square deco option.


----------



## smiles1003

Do all Michele stainless steel case watches come with a sapphire crystal? I know the sport/jelly ones do not.

I am looking at a deco II style, but the back does not have sapphire crystal engraved in it.  The rest of my watches at home say sapphire crystal.   Its from nordstrom rack so I am not sure if they make any with a less expensive mineral crystal for places like norstrom rack. I just love the sapphire crystal since it holds up so well to scraches, i hate to get something that will show wear.

I called Michele, the woman didnt know so she is getting back to me, but I figured I would ask here.  The model number is mww06x000027.

TIA!


----------



## dichka

Anyone have a solid rose or yellow gold face with a two tone bracelet? Would love to see photo of how it looks! 

I have an older Michele Releve rose gold that I never bought the bracelet for ( regrettably) and managed to find one now but two tone. 

Curious to see how the solid face will look with a two tone bracelet. 

Thank you!


----------



## Brennamom

dichka said:


> Anyone have a solid rose or yellow gold face with a two tone bracelet? Would love to see photo of how it looks!
> 
> I have an older Michele Releve rose gold that I never bought the bracelet for ( regrettably) and managed to find one now but two tone.
> 
> Curious to see how the solid face will look with a two tone bracelet.
> 
> Thank you!


I do but I won’t be home till later. I’ll post pics then.


----------



## dichka

Brennamom said:


> I do but I won’t be home till later. I’ll post pics then.



Awesome please do! Thank you!


----------



## Brennamom

dichka said:


> Awesome please do! Thank you!


Here you go. I put it on the napkin so you could see the color better. Hope that helps!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Here's my Michele Art Deco:


----------



## Marionpasadena

ellie1 said:


> Yes, the diamonds sparkle, my watch is the deco. Michele has beautiful watches. The strap aren't cheap. The alligator strap are $150, patent straps are $50 and the stainless steel is $200.


You can find many straps and the stainless bracelets on ebay for much less.


----------



## Marionpasadena

ShelleyM said:


> I saw them on Ebay, but I was afraid to bid because I figured they have been faked!


I dont think they are fake.


----------



## Marionpasadena

ellie1 said:


> Yes, the diamonds sparkle, my watch is the deco. Michele has beautiful watches. The strap aren't cheap. The alligator strap are $150, patent straps are $50 and the stainless steel is $200.


Agree the diamonds sparkle and michele is very good with service.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Michele Milou 2 tone:


----------



## WillstarveforLV




----------



## Ginger Tea

Marionpasadena said:


> I dont think they are fake.


Hello.  Have three and all purchased from EBay.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Michele LE Art Deco Deco watch with black patent strap:


----------



## Cunie

Michele Sport Sail Chronograph with Quilted Leather Strap

...probably the closest I’ll ever get to wearing a “sporty” watch!


----------



## themeanreds

Joining here with my CSX


----------



## htduy89

I had the Serein 16 Fan watch for years, and I just found out in the bottom of my closet lol.
Any suggestions for its strap/watchband, or any outside brand of Michele you guys would recommend?
I love double warp!


----------



## Brennamom

htduy89 said:


> I had the Serein 16 Fan watch for years, and I just found out in the bottom of my closet lol.
> Any suggestions for its strap/watchband, or any outside brand of Michele you guys would recommend?
> I love double warp!



Gorgeous! Either the SS band or a double-wrap black. I think Haute Look or one of those had it on sale yesterday. I wouldn't do a non-M band...


----------



## htduy89

Brennamom said:


> Gorgeous! Either the SS band or a double-wrap black. I think Haute Look or one of those had it on sale yesterday. I wouldn't do a non-M band...


You're amazingggggggg! I'd probably grab me a double wrap. I saw some stainless steel with gold-tone but it's like 400 hehe


----------



## htduy89

Anybody looking for extra straps this holiday, MICHELE website is currently having a major sale!
I just found some straps for $20, complimentary for all purchases.


----------



## Marionpasadena

Has anyone seen the new deco limited edition? It’s gorgeous but also has a gorgeous price tag!


----------



## anabanana745

Marionpasadena said:


> Has anyone seen the new deco limited edition? It’s gorgeous but also has a gorgeous price tag!



I’m confused. Is there really only 20 of them in existence? If so, how is it possible that they are still in stock? I call BS.


----------



## gatorpooh

First Michele watch and I am in love  It was 20% off at Bloomingdales and I used my triple points so I got a $100 rewards card as well. I'm going to buy a leather strap as soon as I decide what color I want.
*Deco Madison Diamond Two-Tone, Diamond Dial, 33mm *


----------



## smiles1003

gatorpooh said:


> First Michele watch and I am in love  It was 20% off at Bloomingdales and I used my triple points so I got a $100 rewards card as well. I'm going to buy a leather strap as soon as I decide what color I want.
> *Deco Madison Diamond Two-Tone, Diamond Dial, 33mm *
> 
> 
> View attachment 4739175


Congratulations!! Its a beautiful watch.  I love the Roman numerals and the two tone.  The interchangeable bands are addictive, you will definitely acquire more than one.


----------



## gatorpooh

smiles1003 said:


> Congratulations!! Its a beautiful watch.  I love the Roman numerals and the two tone.  The interchangeable bands are addictive, you will definitely acquire more than one.



Thank you! I've had the same Tag Heuer watch since I graduated from college 20 years ago. I figured it was time for an upgrade


----------



## sgj99

gatorpooh said:


> First Michele watch and I am in love  It was 20% off at Bloomingdales and I used my triple points so I got a $100 rewards card as well. I'm going to buy a leather strap as soon as I decide what color I want.
> *Deco Madison Diamond Two-Tone, Diamond Dial, 33mm *
> 
> 
> View attachment 4739175



I have this watch in all gold and love it, probably wear it the most of all my Michele watches.  And I wear it with leather bands.  I love how classic the rectangular face is and the Roman numerals.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Can I join this thread - just bought my first Michele watch, the Urban Mini in steel with diamond bezel and diamond markers. It’s coming from the US so I should get it some time next week, so excited! I can’t wait to buy some alternative straps for it too


----------



## TraGiv

Onebagtoomany said:


> Can I join this thread - just bought my first Michele watch, the Urban Mini in steel with diamond bezel and diamond markers. It’s coming from the US so I should get it some time next week, so excited! I can’t wait to buy some alternative straps for it too


Beautiful!!


----------



## tarheelap

Looking for real life action shots of these 2 while I'm waiting for my order to arrive. Also, which strap colors do you like with these faces (pink?, beige?, rose?)? Which watch do you prefer between these two? Thanks!


----------



## sgj99

Onebagtoomany said:


> Can I join this thread - just bought my first Michele watch, the Urban Mini in steel with diamond bezel and diamond markers. It’s coming from the US so I should get it some time next week, so excited! I can’t wait to buy some alternative straps for it too



beautiful!  This watch is the perfect size for a dressy watch.  I have it in yellow gold and love it.  Congratulations!


----------



## Winter’sJoy

tarheelap said:


> Looking for real life action shots of these 2 while I'm waiting for my order to arrive. Also, which strap colors do you like with these faces (pink?, beige?, rose?)? Which watch do you prefer between these two? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4744065
> View attachment 4744066


I have the top one in silver and rose gold.


----------



## tarheelap

Winter’sJoy said:


> I have the top one in silver and rose gold.



Oh, good! Are you happy with it?


----------



## Winter’sJoy

tarheelap said:


> Oh, good! Are you happy with it?


Yes I am. I had a hard time deciding between that one and the diamond bezel but decided it was too flashy for me. The square diamonds in the center face are enough for me.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

My Urban Mini has arrived - love love love it!  Does anyone know of any suppliers in the UK that sell straps and what size strap this model would take? I checked the paperwork but can’t find any reference to the strap size in mm.

Unfortunately the strap is too big for me so I have to wait until the 15th when shops open and I can get it shortened at my jeweller’s. Booo.


----------



## TraGiv

tarheelap said:


> Looking for real life action shots of these 2 while I'm waiting for my order to arrive. Also, which strap colors do you like with these faces (pink?, beige?, rose?)? Which watch do you prefer between these two? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4744065
> View attachment 4744066


I like the second one. You can wear it with dressy or casual outfits. The first one seems dressier to me.


----------



## tarheelap

tarheelap said:


> Looking for real life action shots of these 2 while I'm waiting for my order to arrive. Also, which strap colors do you like with these faces (pink?, beige?, rose?)? Which watch do you prefer between these two? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4744065
> View attachment 4744066



Aaaaaah! They arrived today and I think I would be happy wearing either one. Top one is definitely pink, but the bottom one is more beige. Anyone else want to chime in on this decision? If it helps to know, this would not be my only watch for daily wear. I would rotate it in with others that include some sporty and some blingy choices.


----------



## anabanana745

tarheelap said:


> Aaaaaah! They arrived today and I think I would be happy wearing either one. Top one is definitely pink, but the bottom one is more beige. Anyone else want to chime in on this decision? If it helps to know, this would not be my only watch for daily wear. I would rotate it in with others that include some sporty and some blingy choices.



I like the pink blingy one b/c it’s so girly. But they are pretty similar


----------



## Onebagtoomany

tarheelap said:


> Aaaaaah! They arrived today and I think I would be happy wearing either one. Top one is definitely pink, but the bottom one is more beige. Anyone else want to chime in on this decision? If it helps to know, this would not be my only watch for daily wear. I would rotate it in with others that include some sporty and some blingy choices.



I also vote for the pink one!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

What do you think of this Extreme Fleur watch? I really like it but not sure if it is too girly and young for me - I turned 40 a few months ago. Aside from the Michele Urban Mini I also own a Tag Aquaracer with pink MOP face and diamond bezel/markers.


----------



## Tomsmom

Onebagtoomany said:


> What do you think of this Extreme Fleur watch? I really like it but not sure if it is too girly and young for me - I turned 40 a few months ago. Aside from the Michele Urban Mini I also own a Tag Aquaracer with pink MOP face and diamond bezel/markers.


I think it’s beautiful but I love bling!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Tomsmom said:


> I think it’s beautiful but I love bling!



Thanks, I am very tempted as it was already a good price and the seller has sent me a further discount offer. I just don’t want it to look too ‘young’ for me!


----------



## Tomsmom

Onebagtoomany said:


> Thanks, I am very tempted as it was already a good price and the seller has sent me a further discount offer. I just don’t want it to look too ‘young’ for me!


IMO the pink band is what’s making it look “young”.  Try to picture the watch with a bracelet band or something simpler


----------



## Onebagtoomany

I decided not to get the Extreme Fleur watch in the end - I love the pink but the flowers made it look a bit young for me. I bought two straps in pink and white alligator to wear on my Urban Mini instead, have the pink on today and love it!


----------



## mirandacrowley

_s_


----------



## jpark2

View attachment 5180227


----------



## Marionpasadena

afqueen said:


> Hello
> I am hoping to get some clarification, I have been looking at some Michele Deco watches on Ebay and Nordstrom. I am a bit confused because some will say Deco on the face and others Michele? Is it depending on when the watch was issued?
> Thanks in advance


Interesting!!! I just checked my 3 and they all say “Deco” which I actually prefer!!


----------



## Marionpasadena

Brennamom said:


> No, it's a regular 18mm Deco. It was a trunk show special from last year. SUPPOSEDLY only a few were made but then it showed up this Jan. at WS. I love mine and got it partly for the LE but mostly because it's gorgeous... There is a new mosaic now but it's in shades of brown and not nearly as pretty. This one is gray or pink or blue depending on the angle and the strap.


----------



## Marionpasadena

Michelle1x said:


> you paired it with the diamond bracelet you bought separately, right?
> 
> Beautiful!  I think this is a new style


I love that bracelet but can’t find it anymore…


----------



## Marionpasadena

Keirloveslux said:


> Hello all!  I'm new here.  I just purchased my 2nd and 3rd Michele and gave away my first one which is atleast 15 years old.   I purchased the diamond deco and the Serein with the cocoa dial.  Im looking for a good price for a 3 bar diamond bracelet for the deco.  Please let me know if you have any suggestions.  Also, I'm not sure if I will keep the Cocoa.  I thought the dial would've been darker.  I've yet to see anyone who has the serein cocoa.


I’m looking for that bracelet too. I guess they don’t make it anymore.


----------



## Marionpasadena

I’m also looking for the diamond bracelet for the large size urban watch. If anyone sees one for sale someplace please let me know!


----------



## sue927

I'm contemplating my first Michele watch, a CSX 36mm with diamond accents, but I'm concerned about authenticity.  Seller suggested I try sending photos to an authentication site, but I haven't found one yet.  Can anyone recommend where to have a Michele watch authenticated based on photos?  Thanks!


----------



## Marionpasadena

I’m looking for the diamond bracelet for the large Urban watch. If anyone sees one for sale, please let me know. Thank you!!


----------



## swee7bebe

Is anyone still wearing Michele watches? I haven’t worn mine in a while and lost my bands during our move 2 years ago. I wanted to start wearing them again and was looking on their website and they barely have any leather bands for sale.


----------



## sgj99

swee7bebe said:


> Is anyone still wearing Michele watches? I haven’t worn mine in a while and lost my bands during our move 2 years ago. I wanted to start wearing them again and was looking on their website and they barely have any leather bands for sale.


I still wear mine.  I have a couple of Jelly that are my sport/weekend watches, I have 2 with a ton of leather bands and I have 1 dress watch.


----------



## gabz

I wear mine if i am not wearing my apple watch


----------



## swee7bebe

Yeah I’ve been looking around online and haven’t really seen many leather bands for the Michele watches. A lot of the metal bands but I want more of the alligator bands.


----------



## CoastalCouture

gabz said:


> I wear mine if i am not wearing my apple watch


Michele is now offering bands for Apple Watches!


----------



## miss_chiff

MICHELE® Watches | Free Shipping & Returns
					

MICHELE Watch authorized dealer. We feature a large selection of ladies Michele Watches at great prices, including the Deco Diamond, Serein and Michele connected hybrid watch. Customize with our extensive selection of Michele straps and interchangeable metal bracelets. Free Shipping and Easy...




					jrdunn.com
				



^currently offering 20%off.


----------



## Slc9

gabz said:


> I wear mine if i am not wearing my apple watch


Same, but that's not often.


----------

